# ¿habeis Visto El Ibex35? (II) - Marzo 2010



## albelver (2 Mar 2010)

Abro este hilo porque... ya estamos en marzo, y la idea es tener un post del Ibex35 por mes, ya que de lo contrario pronto vais a llegar a 5000 mensajes en el de Febrero y calopez os lo va a tener que bloquear!! :rolleye:

Viene de: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...habeis-visto-el-ibex35-ii-febrero-2010-a.html


----------



## Silent Weapon (2 Mar 2010)

enlazó el presi....


ya ta....


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Siempre me toca cerrar los hilos míticos


----------



## no_loko (2 Mar 2010)

*Australia eleva los tipos de interés del 3,75% al 4%*
07:59

El Reserve Bank of Australia ha vuelto a subir los tipos de interés después de la pausa que hizo en la última reunión, una vez que considera que la economía es lo suficientemente fuerte como para aguantar cualquier impacto global.

El banco central ha elevado en 25 puntos básicos el tipo de referencia desde el 3,75% hasta el 4%, en línea con lo previsto por la mayoría de los analistas.

El gobernador, Glen Stevens, ha explicado que "es apropiado que los tipos de interés está más cerca de la media", que el propio banco calcula que sería otros 75 puntos básicos más arriba.

Fuente: eleconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

Que alguien banee al que ha cerrado el hilo del ibex... gracias...


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

mira que me juré a mí mismo que nunca volvería a dejar una posición abierta overnight.

Mira que ayer voy y dejo un largo abierto, confiando en el remelenchón alcista de robasta y gap del día posterior (por hoy).

Mira que ya vamos en -0,90% en preapertura.

Mira que hostión homérico me voy a dar dentro de 17 minutos.


----------



## pyn (2 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> mira que me juré a mí mismo que nunca volvería a dejar una posición abierta overnight.
> 
> ...



¿Pero cómo es eso si yo veo el miniibex donde ayer en 10440 o es que interdin se ha vuelvo loco?


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> mira que me juré a mí mismo que nunca volvería a dejar una posición abierta overnight.
> 
> ...



Pero si aun estamos en preapertura, no te desesperes hasta que abra la sesión, que muchas veces en subasta lo único que hay son posiciones falsas, de momento estamos subiendo.

¿donde tienes el largo?


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

> ¿Pero cómo es eso si yo veo el miniibex donde ayer en 10440 o es que interdin se ha vuelvo loco?



Pues dado que mi plataforma no me proporciona los futuros del IBEX 35, me he tenido que buscar la vida. 

Por un lado, en la sección "ultima hora" de expansión.com, sobre las 8:45, todos los días publican qué tal va la preapertura.

Y por el otro, en la portada de eleconomista.es tienes la preapertura del IBEX prácticamente a tiempo real.

Eso sí, pega unos bandazos brutales. Ahora mismo lo tienes a + 0.74% (ha empezado a -0.90% a las 8:30)

ya se que no es lo más ortodoxo el andar por ahí rascando información de uno y otro sitio, pero es lo que hace la necesidad, que agudiza el ingenio ;-)


----------



## Interesado (2 Mar 2010)

Buenos días a todos.

Día importante con el doji que dejamos ayer y acabando pegados a la directriz bajista de toda la bajada de finales de enero. Hoy veremos si realmente estamos alcistas o nos vamos a los infiernos de nuevo.


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

> ¿donde tienes el largo?



Buenos días Mulder,

en 10.430

de todas formas es lo que tú dices: varios días llevo observando que en preapertura el asunto da unos bandazos increíbles, acentuandose el caos todavía más conforme llegan los minutos finales de la pre.

por ejemplo, ahora marca +0.70% en preapertura. Habiendo empezado en -0.90%. Me pregunto cómo se producen semejantes oscilaciones. Será el tema que tu apuntas de las posiciones "falsas" (aunque desconozco el mecanismo por el cual esas posiciones pueden inducirse, para mayor gloria de los leoncios).


----------



## pyn (2 Mar 2010)

amic pollastre, estamos ligeramente alcistas a 6 minutos de la apertura. Tanto interdin como ahorro me marcan 10470 en el miniibex, así que tranquilidad.


----------



## aksarben (2 Mar 2010)

Esto de hacer un hilo por mes es pelín absurdo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Necesitamos una web propia.


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

Vale, hemos salvado los muebles y salimos con unos euritos en el bolsillo. Cojonudo.

Mulder, si fueras tan amable y tuvieras un minuto libre para hacer algo de pedagogía... podrías explicar, por curiosidad, en qué consisten técnicamente los momentos de preapertura y de robasta? Quién puede operar o tener acceso a ellos? Los cocos? Los leoncios?

¿En preapertura, a qué se deben bandazos de +-1% en cuestión de segundos?

son cosas mías, o esos dos momentos son básicamente trampas gacelísticas nada más?

muchas gracias,


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

> Necesitamos una web propia.



y si fuera posible algún chat estilo Java y tal, mejor que andar post a post... 

no parece una mala idea.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Chulibex en rojo

Puf vaya bailes... mejor me quedo mirando...

Quería meter corto a criteria y tl5


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

Como están las GAMESAS para unos largos?


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

El número de desempleados en España siguió creciendo en febrero, aunque a ritmos ligeramente más moderados, en la medida en que la crisis económica sigue afectando a la economía del país. 

En un comunicado, el Ministerio de Trabajo dijo el martes que el paro registrado subió en febrero en 82.132 personas, un 2%, hasta los 4.130.625 desempleados, en comparación con el mes anterior. En términos interanuales, el paro repuntó un 19%. 

En enero, el paro registrado había subido un 3,1% mensual y un 22% interanual. 

"Se mantiene la tendencia a la desaceleración en el crecimiento del paro registrado que se viene produciendo desde hace casi un año, y esperamos que nos sitúe pronto en los valores medios de los años previos a la crisis", dijo la secretaria general de Empleo, Maravillas Rojo, en un comunicado. 

La crisis económica se ha visto agravada en España por el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria, que ha destruido cientos de miles de empleos en el sector del ladrillo. 

Según datos publicados el lunes por Eurostat, la tasa de desempleo española fue del 18,8% en enero, prácticamente el doble que el 9,9% de la zona euro. 

Cuando algunos vecinos europeos ya están viendo como su economía crece, algunos economistas consideran que España será uno de los últimos países en salir de la recesión. 

Página web: Presidencia Europea


----------



## pyn (2 Mar 2010)

don pepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Como están las GAMESAS para unos largos?



Yo estoy dentro desde 8.8 pero no me fio mucho de ellas. Los 8€ parecen un soporte firme, pero lo dicho, no me fio de ellas. En cuanto suban un poco las largo.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Vale, hemos salvado los muebles y salimos con unos euritos en el bolsillo. Cojonudo.
> 
> Mulder, si fueras tan amable y tuvieras un minuto libre para hacer algo de pedagogía... podrías explicar, por curiosidad, en qué consisten técnicamente los momentos de preapertura y de robasta? Quién puede operar o tener acceso a ellos? Los cocos? Los leoncios?
> 
> ...



Pues sinceramente, no lo se ni me he molestado mucho en buscarlo.

Ni siquiera me atrevo a especular con la explicación.


----------



## Catacrack (2 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> El número de desempleados en España siguió creciendo en febrero, aunque a ritmos ligeramente más moderados, en la medida en que la crisis económica sigue afectando a la economía del país.
> 
> "Se mantiene la tendencia a la desaceleración en el crecimiento del paro registrado que se viene produciendo desde hace casi un año, y esperamos que nos sitúe pronto en los valores medios de los años previos a la crisis", dijo la secretaria general de Empleo, Maravillas Rojo, en un comunicado.



Si ya no queda gente en las empresas para echar a la calle normal que se desaceleren los despidos. Nos podrian hablar de cuando piensan volver a crear empleo.


----------



## qpvlde (2 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Nos podrian hablar de cuando piensan volver a crear empleo.



no pueden porque NO TIENEN NI P... IDEA


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

GAMESA CULPA A ZAPATERO DE POSIBLES DESLOCALIZACIONES POR SU POLITICA EOLICA.

PROBLEMAS GENERADOS POR LA NORMATIVA DEL GOBIERNO.

PARALIZACION

El gobierno aprobo en mayo del 2009 un decreto que establecia la necesidad de que los nuevos parques eolicos estuviesen inscritos en un registro especial denominado de “preasignación” para tener derecho a las subvenciones oficiales a la generacion eolica.en ese momento,todos los proyectos en marcha,en diferente estado de evolucion,se paralizaron a la espera de la publicación del listado.los fabricantes de aerogeneradores tambien vieron paralizadas sus ventas.

DEMORA

El registro de parques eolicos autorizados a entrar en funcionamiento entre los años 2009 y 2012 no se hizo publico hasta diciembre del 2009, ocho meses después del anuncio inicial.

DIFICULTADES AÑADIDAS

Según los fabricantes, el “registro de preasignación” se ha convertido en una espada de Damocles para el sector.de los 6400 megavatios autorizados hasta el 2012,rebaja en 330 megavatios anuales el promedio de los cinco ultimos años, 4500 ya estaban instalados.no crearan,por tanto,nueva demanda de equipos.ademas,se han aplazado hasta el año 2012 proyectos que ya estaban en fase de desarrollo.lo que ha provocado la cancelacion de pedidos de equipos al no tener en cuenta el grado de maduracion de cada proyecto.

INSEGURIDAD

El sector estima que el recorte de la demanda de equipos va ha mantenerse,al no existir seguridad sobre lo que sucedera a partir del año 2012.los parques eolicos requieren un trabajo previo de entre 5 y 7 años antes de su entrada en funcionamiento.proyectos,permisos,redes,etc y los promotores,en estas circunstancias,no pueden comprometer sus inversiones.

de momento ya han cerrado la planta de alsasua (navarra)


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

El futuro de la energía eólica está en el mar -offshore- pero España, de momento, no jugará esa liga. O por lo menos eso es lo que piensa General Electric (GE), que en septiembre del año pasado entró en el negocio de la eólica marina a través de la adquisición de ScanWind, fabricante noruego de turbinas eólicas.


*"Las condiciones políticas y geográficas de España no hacen que sea un país atractivo o rentable para invertir en eólica marina, al menos en los próximos 10 años"*, aseguró Stephan Ritter, director general de Energías Renovables en Europa, en una entrevista concedida a _elEconomista _en la sede de la compañía en Salzbergen (Alemania). 



Pero nuestro país no tiene la misma mala prensa en todos los círculos empresariales. Por ejemplo, Siemens (SIE.XE<link rel="stylesheet" href="http://www.eleconomista.es/css/cotin.css" type="text/css" media="screen">, que entró en la península en 1996, ha asegurado que está "muy comprometida" con el desarrollo de la energía eólica en España a través de la instalación de aerogeneradores flotantes. Así,* la tecnológica alemana tiene "propuestas muy sólidas" en las costas españolas y participa con los gobiernos autonómicos y las universidades de Cantabria?a través del proyecto Sodercan?, Galicia y Cataluña en el desarrollo de plataformas de investigación en tecnología offshore. *

​ *Problemas con la?offshore? *

*"Las circunstancias son muy poco positivas y el marco legislativo es poco estable, lo que hace que el mercado español sea menos atractivo para invertir que Alemania o Reino Unido*?dónde el ejecutivo británico ha impulsado un plan de eólica marina valorado en 112.000 millones de euros?", explicó Stephan Ritter, quién aseguró que el grueso de las inversiones offshore de GE en 2010 se concentrarán en el mar del Norte. 



Así, la profundidad de la costa española dificulta las instalaciones de parques eólicos marinos, un problema técnico que retrasa inversiones y entorpece el desarrollo de dicha tecnología. En cuanto al onshore (eólica terrestre) Ritter le dió un tirón de orejas al Gobierno español al asegurar que tenemos *"un mercado muy importante que baila por los cambios de la regulación" y la incertidumbre*.


A su vez, aseguró que España es uno de los mejores países de Europa pero que no sabía durante cuánto tiempo podría mantener el liderazgo. En este sentido, Prady Iyyanki, CEO de energía de GE, no dudó en asegurar que el futuro económico español se encuentra en el desarrollo de los invernaderos, donde nuestro único competidor directo es África. 



Así, reprendió al Ejecutivo al asegurar que* el Gobierno español "está perdiendo su oportunidad de desarrollar esta tecnología y ser más competitivo". Otra de las tecnologías en las que España está yendo a contracorriente es en la nuclear. *Durante un foro organizado por GE en Alemania, donde participaron, entre otros, la parlamentaria europea, Editz Herzcorg y el director de finanzas de E.ON Renovables, Cord Landsmann. 



Todos coincidieron en asegurar que la energía nuclear es el futuro y forma parte de la solución contra el cambio climático. En este sentido, GE dijo que participa en los diferentes proyectos nucleares que se desarrollan en Europa.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

El SAN está hoy gobernado por manos débiles? ... veo muchas posis de 3xxx accs?


----------



## rosonero (2 Mar 2010)

Parece que los 2776 del Stoxx y los 10450 están haciendo de soporte, en cualquier momento a por los 2800 y los 10550, no?

Edito. Mulder, es posible que el Stoxx baje a cerrar el minigap que tiene?


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Parece que los 2776 del Stoxx y los 10450 están haciendo de soporte, en cualquier momento a por los 2800 y los 10550, no?
> 
> Edito. Mulder, es posible que el Stoxx baje a cerrar el minigap que tiene?



El Stoxx ya cerró su gap, el de ayer creo que no lo cerró del todo, pero ese ahora no cuenta, yo creo que seguiremos subiendo hoy, aunque ayer no los vi muy fuertes, tal vez hoy sea algo más exagerado, deberíamos llegar al menos al 2803.

Y además, adoro el yogur!


----------



## pyn (2 Mar 2010)

Curioso lo de hoy, llevamos 40 minutos de sesión y no hay ningún valor que suba con fuerza, a penas pasan del 1% 2 o 3 valores. La subida no parece muy fuerte ¿verdad? La resistencia de los 10500 pesa como una losa.


----------



## Catacrack (2 Mar 2010)

Que habeis tocado ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder, tienes un privee


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Puf menos mal que no voy corto en criteria.. aunque las TL5 se me han escapado...

Deberían de llegar a un rango 3,40-3,50


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puf menos mal que no voy corto en criteria.. aun
> 
> Deberían de llegar a un rango 3,40-3,50



Ponte largo... 8:


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Objetivo en SOS 2.23€


----------



## ghkghk (2 Mar 2010)

¿Nos vamos por el barranquillo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ponte largo... 8:



me voy a poner corto a 3,40 y me dejo un par de cargadores por si acaso.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Cuidado con ponerse corto, esta bajada es un window dressing como una catedral, especialmente en el stoxx.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado con ponerse corto, esta bajada es un window dressing como una catedral, especialmente en el stoxx.



Análisis gráfico de CRIT.CAIXACORP - Yahoo! Finanzas

Está en un canal 3,40 3,50 si se pone alcista, puede pegarse una piña a 3,00 con mucha facilidad, que pase de 3,50 es muy complicado aunque nunca se sabe.

Veo que opinas que vamos a hacer bajadita y lateral hasta las 15:30.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado con ponerse corto, esta bajada es un *window dressing* como una catedral, especialmente en el stoxx.



*window dressing* ???????????? ilustrame tochobolsista


----------



## ghkghk (2 Mar 2010)

Google


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> *window dressing* ???????????? ilustrame tochobolsista



Los leoncios son los que pintan el gráfico, ellos te lo pintan de rojo para que te pongas corto pero su intención es muy distinta o al revés.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Parece que en el Stoxx ya están poniendo las cartas sobre la mesa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Los leoncios son los que pintan el gráfico, ellos te lo pintan de rojo para que te pongas corto pero su intención es muy distinta o al revés.



Osea que tu crees que esto vaparriba ¿ no ? y que nos estan tomando el pelo :8:


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Osea que tu crees que esto vaparriba ¿ no ? y que nos estan tomando el pelo :8:



Mientras bajaban estaban acumulando muy fuertemente, eso no pega ni con cola, lo que estaban haciendo era comprar a precios baratos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mientras bajaban estaban acumulando muy fuertemente, eso no pega ni con cola, lo que estaban haciendo era comprar a precios baratos.



Ayer me llamo la atencion en la robasta lo que hizo solaria, en toda la sesion nunca bajo de 2,21 y toco los 2,28 al inicio de sesion.


Al final, ya en la robasta entro una orden de venta enorme y la bajaron a 2,19 y hoy la tiraron a 2,13 ( minimo anual en 2,12 ) ahora recuepra lentamente .

que estaran intentando hacer, ¿ comprar barato ? si es asi es que al final ira para arriba ¿ no ?


----------



## Ironnick (2 Mar 2010)

Yo he entrado en ferrovial a largo. A ver que tal. Se le ve recorrido hacia arriba.


----------



## Catacrack (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder estas perdiendo cache, ya no se meten contigo en los tags. Despues de haberlas clavado durante todo el mes de Febrero se han callado muchas bocas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder estas perdiendo cache, ya no se meten contigo en los tags. Despues de haberlas clavado durante todo el mes de Febrero se han callado muchas bocas.



Joder es que estaba iluminado el tio  no fallo ni una xd :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Si Zparo tuviera un mes asi saliamos de la crisis jejjee


----------



## ghkghk (2 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Mulder estas perdiendo cache, ya no se meten contigo en los tags. Despues de haberlas clavado durante todo el mes de Febrero se han callado muchas bocas.




Yo ya no necesito ni a Mulder, sólo me guío por el calendario lunar.


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

> Yo ya no necesito ni a Mulder, sólo me guío por el calendario lunar.



Considerando los bandazos que pega el chulibex, así como su absoluta falta de lógica, no puedo censurar tus métodos de análisis ::


----------



## rosonero (2 Mar 2010)

Me llegó un sofá a casa y veo que me he perdido un sube y baja de 100 puntazos  y además vuelve a estar en tierra de nadie, no me convence ninguna dirección así que por ahora me estaré quietecito. :|


----------



## rosonero (2 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Considerando los bandazos que pega el chulibex, así como su absoluta falta de lógica, no puedo censurar tus métodos de análisis ::



je je, eso pienso yo a veces... tanto pensar, leer, mirar gráficos y al final tanto da largo que corto. Llevamos unos días que con un mínimo de paciencia a casi cualquier posición siempre le llega un momento ganador gracias a los bandazos.


----------



## fmc (2 Mar 2010)

¿Cómo veis la divergencia que está haciendo el IBEX con el DAX? Ahora, de nuevo, está en positivo y el IBEX bajando....







Ha compensado el desfase que había durante la subida de este último año.... ¿empezará a crear un desfase en sentido contrario o se acoplarán más a partir de ahora? ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Me llegó un sofá a casa y veo que me he perdido un sube y baja de 100 puntazos  y además vuelve a estar en tierra de nadie, no me convence ninguna dirección así que por ahora me estaré quietecito. :|



Visillero 

Estoy igual que tú, pero creo que me pndré largo a las 15:00


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

Pues "fíte tú" que yo pensaba que hoy íbamos a atacar la resistencia de los 10500 (aunque luego no lograse perforar). Pero de momento no tiene mucha pinta de siquiera intentar el ataque...


----------



## destr0 (2 Mar 2010)

Buenos días gente!

Estos últimos días no he podido seguir esto por motivos personales, y la verdad es que me han acabado dando un palo (cosas de quedarse en el mercado sin poder seguirlo...)así que he decidido cambiar mi estrategia, porque hasta ahora estaba siempre dentro de mercado, fuese corto o largo, de forma que cuando veía un posible cambio de tendencia (en intradía, claro) cambiaba mi posición de corto a largo o al revés.

A partir de ahora, estaré la mayor parte del tiempo fuera de mercado, y sólo intentaré aprovechar las subidas y bajadas cuando lo vea muy claro, y por supuesto con objetivo de beneficios también siempre presente. No hay que ser avaricioso, que es lo que siempre me acaba perdiendo.

De la misma forma, como el ibex contado no es suficientemente líquido como para comprar o vender 6 contratos de golpe, y si lo haces terminas barriendo 3 o 4 posiciones completas (en los puntos donde aperece miedo, que son los interesantes), prefiero centrarme en como mucho 2 contratos, que como mucho son 2 posiciones y no duele tanto. Es mejor ganar menos pero siempre ganar que ver plusvas muy potentes intradía y de repente perderlas y terminar rojo, por culpa de la liquidez del índice.

Lo dicho, mejor poco a poco y con buena letra


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenos días gente!
> 
> Estos últimos días no he podido seguir esto por motivos personales, y la verdad es que me han acabado dando un palo...




No te martirizes... 



Aquí se viene a palmar pasta como campeones... 


Saludos


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

Madre de Dios, el Pollo Diablo..... acaba de pegar una noticia Cárpatos donde dice que el año pasado GS llegó a tener una pérdida diaria haciendo trading de $218M. 

218 kilazos en 24 horas....

Y a mí que ya se me pone pequeña cuando estoy aguantando el pulso con pérdidas temporales de -1000€ en intradía ... ::


----------



## Claca (2 Mar 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis la divergencia que está haciendo el IBEX con el DAX? Ahora, de nuevo, está en positivo y el IBEX bajando....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El ibex no puede superar los 10.800-11.200, por lo que las subidas de los otros índices se consumen en el lateral. No hay que darle mucha más vueltas ni buscar la sincronización de los índices, el ibex va a su bola porque su mecanismo alcista se ha roto. No puede seguir el vuelo de sus hermanos, pero al menos le imprimen parte de su inercia alcista y por eso no seguimos cayendo a plomo. Hasta que se rompa, estamos en un lateral ligeramente alcista: por arriba la referencia anterior, por abajo vigilar que siga marcando mínimos crecientes (yo diría que mientras se mantenga por encima de los 10.100, especialmente al cierre, vamos bien).


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

No se puede luchar con DP HF, los programas de trading son para gacelas... ayer en NVAX lo volvimos a ver!!!

Tienen programado paquetes de compra, cuando comprueban los niveles previos en bloques, por ejemplo, le metes una posi de venta de 70k a 2.24USD y sigue ahí por un largo periodo, en cambio, vas cambiando el porcentaje # de accs y automaticamente compran...


----------



## Claca (2 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenos días gente!
> 
> Estos últimos días no he podido seguir esto por motivos personales, y la verdad es que me han acabado dando un palo (cosas de quedarse en el mercado sin poder seguirlo...)así que he decidido cambiar mi estrategia, porque hasta ahora estaba siempre dentro de mercado, fuese corto o largo, de forma que cuando veía un posible cambio de tendencia (en intradía, claro) cambiaba mi posición de corto a largo o al revés.
> 
> ...



Poco apalancamiento = mejor gestión. A menos que cuentes con una cuenta donpepitesca, con uno o dos contratos del mini se dispone de un margen muy majo para el trading tranquilo, con unos beneficios nada despreciables.

Mucha suerte con tu nueva operativa, destr0


----------



## pyn (2 Mar 2010)

Totalmente de acuerdo con Claca.

Yo llevaba una racha cojonuda abriendo posiciones con 1 o 2 contraros mini y dejándolos durante días. Se me fue la gaita y quise jugar a ser mayor haciendo lo mismo con 1 contrato de los gordos = me lleve por delante las plusvalías de meses.

No aguantaba las posiciones, cuando tenía beneficios rapidamente me salia, en perdidas al reves, total un desastre. He vuelvo a los minis (+cfd's) y todo va rodado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Mar 2010)

Olvidé abrir cortos en NH :ouch:




::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Tonuelo las criterias van para el canal 3,40-3,50, con el cierre de cortos pueden incluso romperlo.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Mar 2010)

Joder Mulder ya está todo en verde!! Las clavas todas. 

Abusón.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Mar 2010)

El S&P Camino de los 1120 y yo corto en 1118..... otra cagada


----------



## pyn (2 Mar 2010)

El ibex ha subido sí, pero tiene por delante los 10500-10550 que serán un hueso duro.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Oilsands Quest Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

creo que es el momento de un .... corto en 10490, SP 10460

L'oreal, porque yo lo valgo.


Edito: L'oreal, porque yo la cago.

Edito_2: verás tú que al final la lío y todo.


----------



## Claca (2 Mar 2010)

Yo llevo un largo desde ayer, cuando cerró el gap, espero ver esos 550 pronto...


----------



## Interesado (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder, teniendo en cuenta que el futuro del SP acaba de llegar a 1120, y el Eurostoxx está a tocar de los máximos que anticipaste... ¿se ha acabado ya la subida ya y ahora toca lateral hasta el vencimiento o todavía crees que vamos a subir más?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder pasame la bolita de cristal esa xd :8:


----------



## fmc (2 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mulder, teniendo en cuenta que el futuro del SP acaba de llegar a 1120, y el Eurostoxx está a tocar de los máximos que anticipaste... ¿se ha acabado ya la subida ya y ahora toca lateral hasta el vencimiento o todavía crees que vamos a subir más?



El máximo que puso el sábado es de...



Mulder dijo:


> El objetivo de subidas para el Stoxx lo veo muy probable entre el 2825 y el 2855. En el mini-S&P entre 1115 y 1120.



y un máximo el....


Mulder dijo:


> - El dia 3 será el de cambio de tendencia, deberíamos hacer un máximo hacia la apertura o mitad de sesión de los gringos.




Hoy, ni es 3, ni hemos llegado siquiera a 2800...


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Tonuel, ten cuidado que se avecina una riada de largos.. algunos cortos han salido, como ves en la foto...


----------



## Interesado (2 Mar 2010)

fmc dijo:


> El máximo que puso el sábado es de...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaaaale, vaaale, pero al ritmo que vamos, los gringos están tirando muy fuerte y Kujire ya está hablando de los 1125....

Un poco de compasión que los cortos... :


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

Y nhh para unos cortos¿?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

¿ENEL como la veis?

Cotiza en Milán...


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Los objetivos reales están en máximos del año, pero aun queda mucho para llegar a ellos y además iremos corrigiendo a medida que pasemos resistencias.

Este sábado pasado estuve a punto de poner los 1127 como objetivo en S&P pero lo vi algo lejos y mis sistemas apuntan hacia el 1120, aunque eso no excluye la posibilidad de que llegue ahí y lo pasen.

edito: En el Stoxx también estuve a punto de marcar los 2875 como objetivo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2010)

Pepon es nuestro pastor, nada nos falta


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

Una pregunta, al ajustar los dividendos en el programa del chart, lo que hace es restarle dichos dividendos a la cotización, no¿?,.


Pero cuales resta, los que da durante el año, o los que hubiera restado durante el resto de años de esa fecha para adelante...?


----------



## Interesado (2 Mar 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis la divergencia que está haciendo el IBEX con el DAX? Ahora, de nuevo, está en positivo y el IBEX bajando....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente, lo que está pasando con el spread dax-ibex es lo normal desde mediados de 2007. Ahí va el gráfico semanal IBEX/DAX (con bonito triple cruce de MM y todo  )







Si es cierto que estamos en niveles a vigilar porque estamos perdiendo soportes importantes y no es descabellado un spread mayor (en 2001 llegó a estar a 1.4 ptos ibex/ptos dax).

A nivel práctico, como dice Claca, esto simplemente indica que mientras el resto de economías empiezan a crecer, la nuestra va a estar lateral un tiempo. A nivel macro supongo que será un reflejo del proceso de devaluación interna que tiene que hacer España.

En el IBEX/Eurostoxx se observa algo parecido. El gráfico tiene tendencia alcista de muy largo plazo, pero el spread acaba de perder el canal.

¿Cómo afecta esto al trading...? pues que mientras estemos así los largos mejor dejarlos para fuera y los cortos reservarlos para los de aquí.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Bueno, me he salido de mis largos de ABG con + 17 cents.

Mirando otra cosa para largos...

La estrategia que aplico con esta se puede hacer tmb con GAS con buenos resultados.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

CombinatoRx, Incorporated - Google Finance

FDA aprobado!!! enhorabuena a esos largos!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, me he salido de mis largos de ABG con + 17 cents.
> 
> Mirando otra cosa para largos...
> 
> La estrategia que aplico con esta se puede hacer tmb con *GAS* con buenos resultados.



Hiena mode on¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> CombinatoRx, Incorporated - Google Finance
> 
> FDA aprobado!!! enhorabuena a esos largos!!!



DP tu que tienes experiencia en esto... crees que llegarán a maximos? es para surfear rápido en la ola.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Hiena mode on¿?



Claro, survival trading buddy 

Estudia el rango min max que hace de 9 a 10, y mira como se mueva la acción en función del IBEX (beta) y metes la orden de compra, cuando se ejecuta, la de venta, todo con CFD claro.

Pillar entre 100 y 500€ por operación es posible con el método.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Puede resultar peligrosa, recuerda que la aprobación, significaba la puesta en circulación de 38m con un total de 88M de acciones, esas 38M estaban on hold.

CombinatoRx will receive a $40 million milestone payment from Covidien based on Exalgo approval and is eligible to receive tiered royalties on Exalgo net sales. Under the terms of the agreements relating to the merger with Neuromed Pharmaceuticals, effective with the FDA approval of Exalgo, approximately 38,609,168 additional shares of CombinatoRx common stock are outstanding, resulting in CombinatoRx having total shares of common stock outstanding following FDA approval of Exalgo of approximately 88,610,640.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Puede resultar peligrosa, recuerda que la aprobación, significaba la puesta en circulación de 88M de acciones, q estaban on hold.
> 
> CombinatoRx will receive a $40 million milestone payment from Covidien based on Exalgo approval and is eligible to receive tiered royalties on Exalgo net sales. Under the terms of the agreements relating to the merger with Neuromed Pharmaceuticals, effective with the FDA approval of Exalgo, approximately 38,609,168 additional shares of CombinatoRx common stock are outstanding, resulting in CombinatoRx having total shares of common stock outstanding following FDA approval of Exalgo of approximately 88,610,640.



Hagamos cuentas DP un poco de fundamentales.

recibe 40 "minolles" y envía pongamos 89 millones más de acciones, cuantas acciones tiene en circulación¿? según google finance 35 "minolles".....

Está bien el dato? pasta van a pillar por 20 tubos...(con la emisión y los fondos)


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

88,610,640 el total... mi PO son 1.6 a 1.79USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> 88,610,640 el total... mi PO son 1.6 a 1.79USD



Pues largalas y ponte corto cuando toque los 2 uSD


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Ya no las llevo... prefiero especular y vender antes del día B ... es igual de lucrativo... y menos arriesgado.

Si hay cortos, si podemos ver spikes puntuales... a +2.xx


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Claro, survival trading buddy
> 
> Estudia el rango min max que hace de 9 a 10, y mira como se mueva la acción en función del IBEX (beta) y metes la orden de compra, cuando se ejecuta, la de venta, todo con CFD claro.
> 
> Pillar entre 100 y 500€ por operación es posible con el método.



Tienes que currarte un post explicando el hiena mode para dummys...


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

A.P. Pharma, Inc. - Google Finance

Esta tiene visita en la casa FDA, el 18-03-2010


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuelo las criterias van para el canal 3,40-3,50, con el cierre de cortos pueden incluso romperlo.



Como si se quieren ir a los 4 euros no me preocupa... lo que estoy viendo es el punto para meterle otra andanada...



Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Tienes que currarte un post explicando el hiena mode para dummys...



Sí, pero eso lo haré en el club de campo, hay mucho MM resentido espiando.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Orchid Cellmark, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Deberíamos de corregir en la apertura un poco, estamos muy alcistas en el chulibex, estoy por ponerme corto hasta las 15:15


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru,,,, los amigos alemanes, han vendido todas las pendientes en ARIAd... y han trasladado el xiringo a NVAX... DP HF es una garantia segura! XD

<table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class=" odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2010-03-01</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">2009-12-31</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 13F-HR</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Dekabank Deutsche Girozentrale</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">No Data</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 112,800</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">New Holding</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">112,800</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">100 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">$257,184</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">$257,184</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="0.00" nowrap="nowrap">0.00 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol20" id="tcol20" nowrap="nowrap">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

> Sí, pero eso lo haré en el club de campo, hay mucho MM resentido espiando.



Hum... de veras piensas que cuatro gatos gacelísticos como los que campamos por este hilo, merecen la atención de los MM?

Sorprendido me has si así fuere ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... de veras piensas que cuatro gatos gacelísticos como los que campamos por este hilo, merecen la atención de los MM?
> 
> Sorprendido me has si así fuere ::



Este foro lo lee gente más importante de lo que crees.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru,,,, los amigos alemanes, han vendido todas las pendientes en ARIAd... y han trasladado el xiringo a NVAX... DP HF es una garantia segura! XD
> 
> <table class="sortable" id="anyid" width="955"><tbody><tr class=" odd"><td name="tcol1" id="tcol1" nowrap="nowrap">2010-03-01</td><td name="tcol2" id="tcol2" nowrap="nowrap">2009-12-31</td><td name="tcol3" id="tcol3" style="text-align: left;" nowrap="nowrap"> 13F-HR</td><td name="tcol4" id="tcol4" style="text-align: left;">Dekabank Deutsche Girozentrale</td><td name="tcol13" id="tcol13" style="text-align: left;">No Data</td><td name="tcol5" id="tcol5" nowrap="nowrap"> 112,800</td><td name="tcol9" id="tcol9" nowrap="nowrap">New Holding</td><td name="tcol10" id="tcol10" nowrap="nowrap">112,800</td><td name="tcol11" id="tcol11" nowrap="nowrap">100 %</td><td name="tcol6" id="tcol6" nowrap="nowrap">$257,184</td><td name="tcol7" id="tcol7" nowrap="nowrap">$257,184</td><td name="tcol8" id="tcol8" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol14" id="tcol14" sorttable_customkey="0.00" nowrap="nowrap">0.00 % </td><td name="tcol12" id="tcol12" nowrap="nowrap">$0</td><td name="tcol20" id="tcol20" nowrap="nowrap">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>




Mode gacela recruiter on


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mode gacela recruiter on



El thanks es por eso... xD me hace sonreír jaja.

Y este foro no lo lee nadie...

Mix cuando me cree eso ya te daré un toque, aunque ya son demasiadas cosas... jaja


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Shanda Games Limited(ADR) - Google Finance


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

> Este foro lo lee gente más importante de lo que crees.



Empero, Luca, no podrás negarme que entre los que aquí batallamos, apenas si movemos 4 duros (market-wise, this is). 

A menos que vayáis varios de vosotros en F458 a trabajar, y me estéis engañando, a mí y a los MM, en cuyo caso brindo a vuestra salud ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

Jodo, voy ganando demasiada pasta para lo que es mi esperanza. Así que si hay alguna modificación al respective, estaría chulo que se actualizara en el " Club de Campo" xD


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Empero, Luca, no podrás negarme que entre los que aquí batallamos, apenas si movemos 4 duros (market-wise, this is).
> 
> A menos que vayáis varios de vosotros en F458 a trabajar, y me estéis engañando, a mí y a los MM, en cuyo caso brindo a vuestra salud ::



Aparte de eso... unos estamos en el Nasdaq... otros juega con 2 minis... otra con el Forex... etc... demasiado diversos para interesar a ningún peZcado gordo.

Que no... y sino podríamos hacer una prueba... ¿los no registrados también cuentan como visitas? Pedir a Calopez que ponga una semana el hilo para registrados y hacer una estadística.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Al menos los de RT-FOUR nos leen... XD

y esos tienen muchos amiguitos en las agencias.


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

> Al menos los de RT-FOUR nos leen... XD



[tonuel mode on]

pero esos no son tambien for poor ones?

[tonuel mode off]

::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El thanks es por eso... xD me hace sonreír jaja.
> 
> Y este foro no lo lee nadie...
> 
> *Mix cuando me cree eso ya te daré un toque, aunque ya son demasiadas cosas... jaja*



No me he enterado de nada...


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

A corto veo el ibex en los 12000 de nuevo... inocho:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Mixtables explica eso de que vas ganando demasiado pero en %, tiempo y capital de entrada...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> A corto veo el ibex en los 12000 de nuevo... inocho:



Diggculpe ustec, querrá decir 13.000 como aquél listo como un roboc.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Mar 2010)

Hola chicos,

Lo que me ha costado encontraros.

Sigo larga en IBEX desde 11405, y he hecho otra operacioncilla, mini-eurusd, entrada 1,3525, salida 1,3575.


----------



## aksarben (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mixtables explica eso de que vas ganando demasiado pero en %, tiempo y capital de entrada...



¿Se puede ganar demasiado? :cook:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> No me he enterado de nada...



Sí, últimamente se pasa con el vino en las comidas...

Ánimo Wata!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Se puede ganar demasiado? :cook:



Tiene un problema de excedente del consumidor, seguramente ya ha sacado pasta para algo que tiene en mente, eso se cura con el tiempo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Entre hoy y mañana la lían...

Delta Petroleum Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, últimamente se pasa con el vino en las comidas...



Juas xD soy casi abstemio. Me refería a la cuenta de Gmail que me pidió el amiguito Mix. Tengo una pero ya tiene su uso... xD he de crearme otra.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas xD soy casi abstemio. Me refería a la cuenta de Gmail que me pidió el amiguito Mix. Tengo una pero ya tiene su uso... xD he de crearme otra.
> 
> Un saludo



Son notas de humor, estás un poco mosca últimamente, hay que ser gentelmen con la cuenta en rojo y en verde, ánimo y procura elegir los valores tu mismo.

Saludos.

PD lo de casi abstemio suena a on/off, es decir, coca cola en la comida y 10 cubatillas/jornada nocturna en carnavales...XD

Bribón que seguro que anduviste por la viña...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Me da la sensación de que el Chulibex va a empezar a corregir.

El que tenga 0_0 puede atreverse corto en GAS y ABG para pillar 10 cents.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas xD soy casi abstemio. Me refería a la cuenta de Gmail que me pidió el amiguito Mix. Tengo una pero ya tiene su uso... xD he de crearme otra.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo he creado otra... ¿o alguien cree que mi verdadero nombre es pecata minuta?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo he creado otra... ¿o alguien cree que mi verdadero nombre es pecata minuta?



Estaría bien Irune... (me lo acabo de inventar... Xd hoy tengo ganas de cachondeo)


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

Leches xD si nunca he tenido la cuenta en Verde jaja. Tuve una mala salida, y pedí disculpas por ello.

Hay veces que si no estas de humor es mejor seguir con tus que haceres...

Y si me lo permitís, zanjo el tema... 

Un saludo


----------



## aksarben (2 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo he creado otra... ¿o alguien cree que mi verdadero nombre es pecata minuta?



No, Pecata es el nombre, Minuta el apellido, ¿no?


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estaría bien Irune... (me lo acabo de inventar... Xd hoy tengo ganas de cachondeo)



¿Recuerdos de alguna novieta donostiarra?


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Recuerdos de alguna novieta donostiarra?



En el País vasco, ¿se liga? O__O! Primera noticia...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Recuerdos de alguna novieta donostiarra?



No, no tengo experiencia en ese campo, sobre el famoso nuncafollismo no puedo opinar, aunque seguramente sea leyenda. 

Creo que pecata minuta es el 2º apellido... es compuesto.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que Alierta después de soltar la sandez de querer cobrarle a Google ahora dice lo mismo que los del gobierno:



> Telefonica [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Alierta afirma que lo peor de su sector ha quedado atrás.



A este hombre empiezo a verle acabado, aunque es una impresión personal.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En el País vasco, ¿se liga? O__O! Primera noticia...



Pues claro que si.
Digamos que las chicas somos menos accesibles que en otros sitios. Bordes, dicen unos. Estrechas, dicen otros.

Yo digo "selectivas"


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En el País vasco, ¿se liga? O__O! Primera noticia...



Yo una vez me ligué a una cántabra ¿eso vale?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues claro que si.
> Digamos que las chicas somos menos accesibles que en otros sitios. Bordes, dicen unos. Estrechas, dicen otros.
> 
> Yo digo "selectivas"



Igual que en todos los lados entonces, aunque el txacolí hace milagros.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo una vez me ligué a una cántabra ¿eso vale?



Creo que lo más parecido sería una navarra...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo una vez me ligué a una cántabra ¿eso vale?



Yo pensaba que eras un serio hombre casado sin pasado... pero ya ves, que sorpresa.

Si era de Castro, Noja, Laredo... seguro que no era cántabra, sería de bilbao.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me da la sensación de que el Chulibex va a empezar a corregir.
> 
> El que tenga 0_0 puede atreverse corto en GAS y ABG para pillar 10 cents.



Ya se ha cumplido mi profecía. mi sistema de las betas funciona bastante bien a ultracorto plazo.

Ahora en la apertura usana deberíamos de rebotar, pongo objetivos para el que se atreva.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo pensaba que eras un serio hombre casado sin pasado... pero ya ves, que sorpresa.
> 
> Si era de Castro, Noja, Laredo... seguro que no era cántabra, sería de bilbao.



Mi pasado es muy largo.....y duro. 

No, era de los alrededores de Santander.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi pasado es muy largo.....y duro.
> 
> No, era de los alrededores de Santander.



Allí he notado que la proporción mujeres/hombres es de 2 a 1...


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Parece que los gringos vuelven a empujar.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En el País vasco, ¿se liga? O__O! Primera noticia...



Alli no se liga,bueno te la ligas y esperas al matrimonio jajajaja
Eso si las vasquitas cuando se van de vaciones por la costa de Malaga en verano,parece que se les olvida todo...incluso recuerdo alguna bastante warrilla


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Allí he notado que la proporción mujeres/hombres es de 2 a 1...



Pfff menudo infierno xD, el paraíso está en Sudamérica, hazme caso jaja.

Aquí las hay muy dulces... pero la mayoría tienen voces de camionero y maneras...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pfff menudo infierno xD, el paraíso está en Sudamérica, hazme caso jaja.
> 
> Aquí las hay muy dulces... pero la mayoría tienen voces de camionero y maneras...



Dulces de Cadiz? jajajaja como no sea "el pan de cadiz" 

Son vivorillas vivarachas y saladas, pero dulces dulces las del norte hermano.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

Por cierto espero al ibex en 10500 a ver si llega...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto espero al ibex en 10500 a ver si llega...



Va a llegar a 10575


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Vengan q me las quitan de las manos SEÑOREH... CRXX !!! baratitas.. q luego nos vamos a los 1.60USD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Va a llegar a 10575



Tengo la orden puesta en 10500 justos desde esta mañana.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tengo la orden puesta en 10500 justos desde esta mañana.



Y no te ha entrado ¿? porque los hemos tocado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas xD soy casi abstemio. Me refería a la cuenta de Gmail que me pidió el amiguito Mix. Tengo una pero ya tiene su uso... xD he de crearme otra.
> 
> Un saludo




Eso es fácil, te envias una invitación a una cuenta que tengas de hotmail, o la del curro, y entonces te generas una nueva cuenta de gmail.

He visto una cosa del google que puede estar chulo para el Club de Campo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Abengoa para largos para pillar otros 10 cents


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Leches xD si nunca he tenido la cuenta en Verde jaja. Tuve una mala salida, y pedí disculpas por ello.
> 
> Hay veces que si no estas de humor es mejor seguir con tus que haceres...
> 
> ...




Debo de ser el único que no te ha notado impertinente, o borde...

I :X Wata!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y no te ha entrado ¿? porque los hemos tocado.



Sorry en 10550 quise decir,no me entro...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues claro que si.
> Digamos que las chicas somos menos accesibles que en otros sitios. Bordes, dicen unos. Estrechas, dicen otros.
> 
> Yo digo "selectivas"



Yo creo que tengo una obsesión, con que la gente es de madrid, porque también estaba convencido de que eras de la capital mesetaria...

Por lo que veo en este hilo tenemos una selección de las mejores zonas de la peninsula ibérica, archipielagos, y parte del extranjero (kuji)...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo creo que tengo una obsesión, con que la gente es de madrid, porque también estaba convencido de que eras de la capital mesetaria...
> 
> Por lo que veo en este hilo tenemos una selección de las mejores zonas de la peninsula ibérica, archipielagos, y parte del extranjero (kuji)...



Amí me pasa que como no veo los avatares y algunos no dan pistas, no sé quien es hombre o mujer.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues claro que si.
> Digamos que las chicas somos menos accesibles que en otros sitios. Bordes, dicen unos. Estrechas, dicen otros.
> 
> Yo digo "selectivas"



Selectivas??? Yo creo que es por la sociedad de alli,las tias no se lian como en otros sitios por el que diran las amigas y familias.... la sociedad vasca es muuuy creyente. Eso si cuando no las ve nadie....:Baile:


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Hay que prepararse para subidas peponianas entre hoy y mañana, la mitad del camino ya está hecho.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Amí me pasa que como no veo los avatares y algunos no dan pistas, no sé quien es hombre o mujer.



Yo soy macho machote,y me gusta bailar el chotis y los osos y madroños.

Y tengo como vecino, a Manolito Gafotas

xD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que prepararse para subidas peponianas entre hoy y mañana, la mitad del camino ya está hecho.



Mulder, si tienes un rato dame un obejetivo de subida para NRG NYSE.

NRG: Summary for NRG Energy, Inc. Common Stock- Yahoo! Finance

Graciñas.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Creo que me han engañado y nos vamos a ir un poco abajo hasta el cierre europeo.

En fin, ahora veremos, entramos en fase de 'mover el arbol'.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, si tienes un rato dame un obejetivo de subida para NRG NYSE.
> 
> NRG: Summary for NRG Energy, Inc. Common Stock- Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Graciñas.



De momento parece que se va a ir a los 21.38$, la veo muy bajista en este momento y no entraría ahora, a un plazo más largo podría irse a los 15$.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Mar 2010)

¿El EUR/USD no va un poco descompensado con el resto?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿El EUR/USD no va un poco descompensado con el resto?



Alguna vez ha ido compensado desde diciembre ¿?


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿El EUR/USD no va un poco descompensado con el resto?



Digamos mejor que no tiene nada que ver con el resto 

Ultimamente estamos perdiendo la correlación entre los índices importantes.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Los que estaban en ARIAd,,, vendieron, ayer?

Me temo que se han vuelto a poner cortos en los 2.77 a 2.84


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

Corto en el esepe en 1120 ya que no sube el ibex la tendre que meter en algun sitio 
A mi me da que os estais flipando mucho con la subida.... en modo hdp este seria el mejor momento para tirarlo todo abajo jajajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Pues yo creo que nos quedamos laterales hasta la robasta, ITX y ABG me lo están chivando.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Hoy no tenemos noticias de relevancia, si bajamos algo esta tarde tampoco será mucho.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Vaya Mulder, pensamos en paralelo XD...


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Corto en el esepe en 1120 ya que no sube el ibex la tendre que meter en algun sitio
> A mi me da que os estais flipando mucho con la subida.... en modo hdp este seria el mejor momento para tirarlo todo abajo jajajajaja



En este momento no toca, quizás mañana, además aun nos queda un tramo peponiano al alza, pero es posible que esta tarde nos hagan bajar ligeramente para marear.


----------



## pyn (2 Mar 2010)

don pepito dijo:


> Los que estaban en ARIAd,,, vendieron, ayer?
> 
> Me temo que se han vuelto a poner cortos en los 2.77 a 2.84



Yo personalmente las ARIA no las llevo en cartera para el corto-medio plazo. Fue una inversión a largo, para el corto plazo futuros y cfd's.




Hannibal Lecte dijo:


> Corto en el esepe en 1120 ya que no sube el ibex la tendre que meter en algun sitio
> A mi me da que os estais flipando mucho con la subida.... en modo hdp este seria el mejor momento para tirarlo todo abajo jajajajaja



Los pobres llevamos SP y aunque esto caiga ahora, ya nos llevamos una tajadita.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿El EUR/USD no va un poco descompensado con el resto?



El Euro aguantando bien el soporte de ayer, lo veo muy fuerte frente a la libra tambien, entre el jueves y el viernes habrá movimientos importantes en los mercados, jueves se deciden tipos en Inglaterra y viernes dato de desempleo en USA


----------



## pyn (2 Mar 2010)

Una de las razones, no sé si se verá bien.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Grr no metí cortos a Cri a 3,42... espero no arrepentirme... debería de haber aguantado el canal...


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Parece que vamos a cerrar el gap del S&P.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que vamos a cerrar el gap del S&P.



yo he cerrado en 1117 3 puntos a la saca


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Grr no metí cortos a Cri a 3,42... espero no arrepentirme... debería de haber aguantado el canal...



Alma de cantaro... mira a er si en la subasta la suben


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Alma de cantaro... mira a er si en la subasta la suben



Le recuerdo que dije de entrar el jueves... comenté lo del canal.. de momento no voy mal... me voy a mantener en mis 13 aunque pierda la oportunidad..

Por cierto, la robasta es de pobres y tal..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Le recuerdo que dije de entrar el jueves... comenté lo del canal.. de momento no voy mal... me voy a mantener en mis 13 aunque pierda la oportunidad..
> 
> Por cierto, la robasta es de pobres y tal..



Estas vigilando TL5??? Se le esta atragantado el 9.90


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Estas vigilando TL5??? Se le esta atragantado el 9.90



Sí, la tengo muy vigilada, le tiene el freno puesto...


----------



## Catacrack (2 Mar 2010)

Luca yo te voy a seguir en CRI, esta muy arriba y los de LaCaixa me caen muy mal eso es motivo de peso para abrirle cortos. Yo esperaba a mañana miercoles que mulder predijo un maximo semanal para meterle 1/2 cargador.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí, la tengo muy vigilada, le tiene el freno puesto...



Yo la quiero meter en 10.2-10.3


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Luca yo te voy a seguir en CRI, esta muy arriba y los de LaCaixa me caen muy mal eso es motivo de peso para abrirle cortos. Yo esperaba a mañana miercoles que mulder predijo un maximo semanal para meterle 1/2 cargador.



Va a estar todo el foro corto en criteria :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Yo la quiero meter en 10.2-10.3



Mira la MM200 no tiene mucha que ver con un nº en concreto.. se chocha contra ella y no llega a romperla, la está convirtiendo en resistencia, creo que se va a quedar así hasta saber algo del div


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2010)

Trading mental: largo en 10480 ahora mismo, buscando SP 10525. Yo no entro porque ya he sacado hoy 300+ eurípidos y no quiero cagarla con mi avaricia de perra en celo, pero voto a bríos que entraría...


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Va a estar todo el foro corto en criteria :XX:



Si quereis podemos organizar una fiesta... con yate, chavalas... y lo que haga falta... :baba:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si quereis podemos organizar una fiesta... con yate, chavalas... y lo que haga falta... :baba:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Ya huelo las plusalias.....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder puedes mirar si están acumulando en ABG? hoy tiene mucho volumen.


----------



## kokaine (2 Mar 2010)

Es q lo de criteria no tiene mucha logica. Si el peso gordo de sus participadas son abertis, BME, telefonica y repsol; y estas ya llevan una caida desde maximos considerable y sin embargo criteria aguantando como una campeona.......

PA mi que como suba a 3.5 le meto mas cortos.


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ya huelo las plusvalias.....




A ver si en la subasta la vuelven a pegar el habitual empujoncito p'arriba... no te impacientes... :no:



Saludos :baba:


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder puedes mirar si están acumulando en ABG? hoy tiene mucho volumen.



Parece que acaban de soltar muchos papelitos, estaban acumulándola pero ahora de repente han soltado una buena cantidad, aunque aun sigue por encima de lo que estaba estos dias.

Todo eso mientras hace un lateral, movimientos muy extraños.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

La están liando parada:

Delta Petroleum Corp. - Google Finance

Alguie me puede pasar el whisper del Q4 ¿?

Aquí he leído +0,10

EarningsWhispers.com Earnings Calendar


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

¿A qué no sabeis quienes son hoy los máximos compradores de papelitos de criteria...? :fiufiu:



















Los de Renta 4 Madrid... jajaja... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿A qué no sabeis quienes son hoy los máximos compradores de papelitos de criteria...? :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Necesitan garantías para los cortos.. XD


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿A qué no sabeis quienes son hoy los máximos compradores de papelitos de criteria...? :fiufiu:
> 
> Los de Renta 4 Madrid... jajaja... :XX:



Estos de 4Rich saben donde se están metiendo cortos todo el gacelerío patrio y se ponen en la posición contraria 

Se puede sacar mucha pasta así.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

DP es un topo!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> DP es un topo!!!!



WTF? :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estos de 4Rich saben donde se están metiendo cortos todo el gacelerío patrio y se ponen en la posición contraria
> 
> Se puede sacar mucha pasta así.



No creo,lo que lleven los otros yo solo llevo 5k.

Voy a meter otros en 3.4 a ver si se los tripea...


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estos de 4Rich saben donde se están metiendo cortos todo el gacelerío patrio y se ponen en la posición contraria
> 
> Se puede sacar mucha pasta así.





donpepito dijo:


> DP es un topo!!!!




Lo que no se imaginan es que somos nosotros los que nos vamos a quedar con su dinero... jajaja :XX:


vamos bonita... ven con papá... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Depeche (2 Mar 2010)

¿Alguna opinión de Grifols?
Está chocando contra la linea de tendencia primaria,si la supera subirá mucho pero si no lo consigue puede ser buena para ponerse corto.
¿Como la veis?


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Ah... perdón soy el de la mesa de ristrafour... pensaba q estaba logeado con mi otro nick... XD


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

Que suplicio de tarde por dios ¡me aburro!

Aunque ando preparando mi próxima entrada.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Los MMs en NVAX, estamos preparando una barbacour de shorts... mañana están invitados...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Que suplicio de tarde por dios ¡me aburro!
> 
> Aunque ando preparando mi próxima entrada.



Haznos un whisper en el club de campo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los MMs en NVAX, estamos preparando una barbacour de shorts... mañana están invitados...



Está dibujando un cucharón, ayer ya salieron por patas....


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ah... perdón soy el de la mesa de ristrafour... pensaba q estaba logeado con mi otro nick... XD



DP está perdonado... 


Los de R4 habeis hecho bien en dejar de comprar papelitos... quien avisa no es traidor...








Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Y luego piensa la gente que no nos leen...


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Mar 2010)

Avisadme cuando salgáis todos del CRI para pillar unos céntimos a largo jajajajaaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Avisadme cuando salgáis todos del CRI para pillar unos céntimos a largo jajajajaaja



Roma no paga a traidores...


----------



## kokaine (2 Mar 2010)

se pueden aguantar los largos un poco mas hasta mañana o es mejor cerrarlos hoy ??

Como lo veis?


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y luego piensa la gente que no nos leen...



"Pa" que me lean, nvax 2.22-2.32 y tengo puesta compra en 2.29, quería ampliar un poco.

Y si hay cortos... 13 millones :56:


----------



## Interesado (2 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Avisadme cuando salgáis todos del CRI para pillar unos céntimos a largo jajajajaaja



El PO de consenso del hilo está sobre los 2€, así que tiene margen... :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Haznos un whisper en el club de campo...



Ya lo he hecho también


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> "Pa" que me lean, nvax 2.22-2.32 y tengo puesta compra en 2.29, quería ampliar un poco.
> 
> Y si hay cortos... 13 millones :56:



Otra vez te has dejado seducir por Dp...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> se pueden aguantar los largos un poco mas hasta mañana o es mejor cerrarlos hoy ??
> 
> Como lo veis?



Yo los voy a intentar cerrar hoy en la robasta.
Pero es que por las mañanas no puedo operar, y no me quiero encontrar al venir a comer con un ibex en 10200.


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

> *Insiders: Emilio Botín compra 20.515 acciones de Banco Santander a 9,68 euros *
> 
> BMS, martes, 2 marzo 2010, 17:14
> 
> ...




:

Anodadado me hallo... :



Edito:

Corre el rumor de que como las agencias del SAN están sequitas... son ellos los que han de aguantar la cotización... jajaja :XX:


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> se pueden aguantar los largos un poco mas hasta mañana o es mejor cerrarlos hoy ??
> 
> Como lo veis?



Yo esperaría a mañana, como mínimo.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru... ayer te la bajé hasta 2.20USD ...era una oportunidad de compra... hoy están ... intentando bajarla... pero se está resistiendo... no estoy con ellos..... XD


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Otra vez te has dejado seducir por Dp...



U^^U jaja, vi una buena oportunidad de conseguir unos pocos céntimos.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Esas son compras obligadas .. vamos de cara a los gaceloinversores...


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :
> 
> Anodadado me hallo... :
> Saludos



Más te vas a quedar cuando las vuelvas a ver a 11 euros jaja

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Esas son compras obligadas .. vamos de cara a los gaceloinversores...



Y a partir de qué precio es gacelo-inversor?


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

Juer que rapidez O__O!

Cuando he cancelado ya me habían entrado 1200... Aghh!!


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Wata.. estoy metiendo miedo... vas a cargar, algunas?


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

SAN por encima de 9,00€ es un deposito a 3 años!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wata.. estoy metiendo miedo... vas a cargar, algunas?



Es que estoy viendo que no van a aguantar las posis de 2.28 y 2.27... creo que van a caer.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

No... en cuanto he puesto la orden de 101xxx accs a 2.33USD ha sido cuando han barrido hasta 2.29USD ... en 2.27USD tengo posis de compra.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

No aprendes... DPTR estaba muy interesante cuando la recomendé para entrar a 2 niveles, 1,33 y ampliar a 1,27 si bajaba, se paró en 1,26 y ahora mírala...


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> El PO de consenso del hilo está sobre los 2€, así que tiene margen... :fiufiu:



El día que cerréis todos tiráis la cotización bastante arriba


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

DPTR.. en 1.19USD era muy interesante... ya vendrá ... siempre hay que tener munición preparada... XD


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No aprendes... DPTR estaba muy interesante cuando la recomendé para entrar a 2 niveles, 1,33 y ampliar a 1,27 si bajaba, se paró en 1,26 y ahora mírala...



Ya la miré en su momento y no me gustó lo que vi. Pozos donde solo encontraban agua, etc...

Para tradearlas están muy bien porque tienen muy buen volumen, pero no me gustaría quedarme pillado.

thanks

las que compré en 2.29 vendidas a 2.33 jur jur...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El día que cerréis todos tiráis la cotización bastante arriba



Te avisaremos un día después para ponernos cortos de nuevo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Mar 2010)

Dp, sigues sin decirme a qué niveles NVAX es de gacelas... XD

Y no me digas 4 USD


----------



## Claca (2 Mar 2010)

En el ibex deberíamos ver los 550 pronto. De superarlos, que está muy difícil, supongo que alcanzaríamos los 620 y a partir de ese punto ya veríamos, aunque, sinceramente, no creo que lleguemos mucho más lejos de momento. Espero cerrar el largo mañana por encima de los máximos de esta sesión y, dependiendo del panorama, probablemente girarme a cortos.


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> SAN por encima de 9,00€ es un deposito *sin fondo* a 3 años!!!




Le he completado la frase... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Claca (2 Mar 2010)

Ibex: 10.521,50 +86,60 +0,8299%


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Mar 2010)

Al final me ha dado pena vender así que sigo larga para mañana en ibex.


----------



## aksarben (2 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No... en cuanto he puesto la orden de 101xxx accs a 2.33USD ha sido cuando han barrido hasta 2.29USD ... en 2.27USD tengo posis de compra.



En el foro de Yahoo están en plan adolescente histérica xD


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Al final me ha dado pena vender así que sigo larga para mañana en ibex.



En la porra gana que el máximo de mañana es 10620 aprox.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Mi estrategia en NVAX, cartera con reservas, no las vendo... y compras diarías para trading...


----------



## rosonero (2 Mar 2010)

He estado todo el día de mirón, yendo y viniendo al ordenador, en los últimos minutos y durante la robasta he estado echando un ojo a las posis en el futuro gordo del ibex (mode destr0 ) y finalmente me he decidido a entrar largo en 10500, eso sí, con minis


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

CRXX de nuevo -parada para repostar-


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> En el foro de Yahoo están en plan adolescente histérica xD



Ese foro es el de los pillados... ni te imaginas cuantos hay pillados entre 3 y 6 dolares... un montón.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Por ahora se puede engañar al programa d trading en NVAX... pero tienes que tener posis grandes y cancelar/vender en menos de 30 segundos.

Puedes ganar centimos con este bucle... ahora los tengo parados en los 2.33USD ... lo mismo levanto el freno.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex ha sido muy similar a lo de ayer, aunque hoy han hecho más operaciones y han generado más volumen, la sesión ha sido de esta forma:

- Hasta un rato antes de las 10 han mareado al personal, principalmente compras.
- Entre ese momento y las 10 han vendido.
- A partir de ahí han comprado.

Como ayer, no tengo datos de subasta si no filtro mucho. Filtrando sale que han vendido un pequeño paquete en subasta y luego han comprado otro más grande al final.

Siguen alcistas, parece que venden para obtener plusvalías de una parte de la posición, cuando está abajo vuelven a comprar y lo tienen tan claro que no hacen movimientos significativos en subasta.


----------



## pyn (2 Mar 2010)

Yo del mini largo que llevaba con 100 puntos (10365-10465) me saltó el SP a media tarde. 

Sigo dentro de GAM, ganando una mierda, pero al menos no pierdo.

Para mañana espero ponerme corto a primera hora.


----------



## Venganza (2 Mar 2010)

*Para los que le interesen el sector farmaceutico del nasdaq*

He visto este articulo sobre el top 10 de compañias con mas posibilidades de subir.

Algunas estan subiendo mucho hoy con mucho volumen tras tocar minimos.

Top 10 Biotech Stocks with Highest Upside: LJPC, GNBT, MBRK, ARYX, BNVI, CTIC, OPXA, DUSA, NLTX, ENCOD (Mar 1, 2010) - China Analyst - News and Research on U.S.-Listed Chinese Stocks

Below are the top 10 Biotechnology stocks with highest upside potential, based on the difference between current price and Wall Street analysts' average target price.

La Jolla Pharmaceutical Company (NASDAQ:*LJPC*) has the 1st highest upside potential in this segment of the market. Its upside is 5900.0%. Its consensus target price is $6.30 based on the average of all estimates. Generex Biotechnology Corporation (NASDAQ:*GNBT*) has the 2nd highest upside potential in this segment of the market. Its upside is 860.0%. Its consensus target price is $6.00 based on the average of all estimates. MiddleBrook Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (NASDAQ:*MBRK*) has the 3rd highest upside potential in this segment of the market. Its upside is 581.8%. Its consensus target price is $3.00 based on the average of all estimates. ARYx Therapeutics, Inc. (NASDAQ:*ARYX*) has the 4th highest upside potential in this segment of the market. Its upside is 448.8%. Its consensus target price is $6.75 based on the average of all estimates. Bionovo Inc. (NASDAQ:*BNVI*) has the 5th highest upside potential in this segment of the market. Its upside is 331.0%. Its consensus target price is $2.50 based on the average of all estimates.

Cell Therapeutics, Inc. (NASDAQ:*CTIC*) has the 6th highest upside potential in this segment of the market. Its upside is 328.5%. Its consensus target price is $2.87 based on the average of all estimates. Opexa Therapeutics Inc. (NASDAQ:*OPXA*) has the 7th highest upside potential in this segment of the market. Its upside is 314.5%. Its consensus target price is $8.00 based on the average of all estimates. DUSA Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (NASDAQ:*DUSA*) has the 8th highest upside potential in this segment of the market. Its upside is 305.4%. Its consensus target price is $6.00 based on the average of all estimates. Nile Therapeutics, Inc. (NASDAQ:*NLTX*) has the 9th highest upside potential in this segment of the market. Its upside is 281.4%. Its consensus target price is $4.50 based on the average of all estimates. Encorium Group Inc. (NASDAQ:*ENCOD*) has the 10th highest upside potential in this segment of the market. Its upside is 276.7%. Its consensus target price is $6.47 based on the average of all estimates.


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Wataru... descargando las compradas hoy...


----------



## tonuel (2 Mar 2010)

Hemos tocado máximos en el SP... mañana fiesta de la que me gusta... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

*level 11 $2.35 /2.36 unlimted supply?

DP rulez!

y mañana noticias... una soltada de 478k en 2.33USD .. nos ha tirado la cotiz... estos de ROVI!!! XD


*


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hemos tocado máximos en el SP... mañana fiesta de la que me gusta... :Baile:


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Mar 2010)

Luca le estaba echando un ojo a las Dptr. Dos cosas, donde has visto lo estimación esa de +10 ps y segunda.. hablas del cash de la compañía pero ¿has visto la deuda a corto plazo?.

Un saludo

DP! ¿Dónde has visto esa soltada? En google no aparece


----------



## donpepito (2 Mar 2010)

Ha sido a las 16:00h ... ... yo controlo en vol 5 minutos antes deL cierre, siempre lo hago... me gusta ver el negociado... es lo +emocionante de la sesión.

Hoy hemos negociado otros 2M sin noticias... si es la gente de ROVI, tendrán q comunicarlo a la CNMV.

Me han fastiado 12k acciones pendientes a 2.36USD del lote que había puesto a la venta a las 20:58h

Mamonazos... XD


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Mar 2010)

Banesto ha comunicado a la CNMV que ha aumentado su autocartera hasta el 0,60% desde el 0,385% que poseía en septiembre de 2009.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

Nikkei +0.31%

Futuros de S&P y EX50 planos.


----------



## Hagen (3 Mar 2010)

Buenas,

Subo el post,

Los japos en verde clarito en +0.3%

Por lo demas todo muy planito, euro, bolsas y petroleo aunque ha subido 2 dolares en los ultimos 2 dias.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

A los buenos días!



Hagen dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Subo el post,
> 
> ...



El euro está subiendo con cierta fuerza, es lo único que se mueve algo en este momento.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

Si el Stoxx supera claramente el 2789, cosa que parece que va a suceder en breve tendríamos una buena subida hasta hacer el máximo semanal que nos toca hoy.

La subasta la veo bastante alcista.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Opino igual Mulder, están haciendo la cama a los OSOS.

Wata, compraste DPTR? si lo hiciste es doble o nada, yo las solté, voy a esperar al Q4


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

TL5 ... estamos cocinando la subida....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> TL5 ... estamos cocinando la subida....



Se le estaba atragantando la MM200, estaba para sacar cortos express.

Sabes algo del DIV? el cabezazo que va a pegar va a ser de órdago..


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

No, pero suelen entregarlo por mayo, creo?

Hoy por hoy, en el iBEX ya sabes quien sube la cot, el por qué, es lo de menos.

Ahí hay que saber seguir a los ....


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy por hoy, en el iBEX ya sabes quien sube la cot, el por qué, es lo de menos.
> 
> Ahí que seguir a los ....




A finales de mes estamos en los 12.000... inocho:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> A finales de mes estamos en los 12.000... inocho:



In pepon we trust 13.000 by the end of march


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> A finales de mes estamos en los 12.000... inocho:



Tonuel, no estaba terminada la frase...

Ahí ienso:....hay que saber seguir a los ....


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

En GAMESA están soltando... cuando comienzan con este VOL a primera hora, es la técnica para colocar.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> En GAMESA están soltando... cuando comienzan con este VOL a primera hora, es la técnica para colocar.



En el club de campo andamos con ello pero aun debe subir más.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

MAPFRE ... cortos en progreso.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Mixtables, ya he visto tu correo...


----------



## pyn (3 Mar 2010)

GAMESA tiene que llegar un poquito más arriba que el tito pyn tiene unos objetivos con ella para hoy.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

En el club de campo os he buscado por la pista de tenis pero no os he encontrado ni dada de gamesa tampoco.. ¿?

pyn sopla objetivos para ponerte corto...XD


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Luca, está confirmado el div de 0,20€ el 10 de marzo?

TL5


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Los que algunos pronostican... aquí lo adelantamos hace semanas...

Las presiones del mercado de renta fija griego y los precios de las coberturas frente al impago podrían relajarse algo más si el plan de austeridad del país es creíble, con lo que el euro también ampliaría sus avances. Sin embargo, indica Standard Bank, un paquete para reducir el déficit en un 4% del PIB este año no es otra cosa que lo que se le pidió a Grecia en un principio. Además, añade el banco, hay un coste fiscal para el resto de la región y la credibilidad del proyecto euro. "Entre otras cosas, el coste de esto es un euro más débil, que es por lo que prevemos que la actual caída se prolongará hasta US$1,25 en los dos próximos meses", advierte. El euro cotiza ahora en US$1,3616. (NEH)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, está confirmado el div de 0,20€ el 10 de marzo?
> 
> TL5



Uff es muyyy bajo!!!

No creo que tengan confirmado nada, cuando empiece a caer fuerte TL5 lo comunicarán oficialmente, a ver si la suben por encima de la MM200 y nos ponemos cortos con HL de presidente del HF


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los que algunos pronostican... aquí lo adelantamos hace semanas...
> 
> Las presiones del mercado de renta fija griego y los precios de las coberturas frente al impago podrían relajarse algo más si el plan de austeridad del país es creíble, con lo que el euro también ampliaría sus avances. Sin embargo, indica Standard Bank, un paquete para reducir el déficit en un 4% del PIB este año no es otra cosa que lo que se le pidió a Grecia en un principio. Además, añade el banco, hay un coste fiscal para el resto de la región y la credibilidad del proyecto euro. "Entre otras cosas, el coste de esto es un euro más débil, que es por lo que prevemos que la actual caída se prolongará hasta US$1,25 en los dos próximos meses", advierte. El euro cotiza ahora en US$1,3616. (NEH)



El € está recuperando por las tonterías de los griegos.... como queda portugal italia y españa tampoco hay que preocuparse mucho..XD


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

REPARTO DE BENEFICIO
La compañía también anunció hoy que tiene previsto abonar un dividendo con cargo a los beneficios obtenidos en 2009 de 0,20 euros por acción el próximo 10 de marzo.
Así, el Consejo de Administración de la compañía someterá "formalmente" a aprobación en la Junta General de Accionistas del próximo 14 de abril esta distribución del resultado neto consolidado como dividendo ordinario correspondiente a 2009.
"Esta decisión, que dobla el compromiso de Telecinco de repartir entre sus accionistas al menos el 50% de los beneficios vía dividendos, supone un hecho destacable en el actual contexto de crisis", expone la compañía.


----------



## pyn (3 Mar 2010)

Yo abrí largos con la intención de cerrarlos en 9.30 o incluso 9.40 si se lanza a cerrar el GAP. Luego creo que nos vamos a los abismos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Alguien tiene las cuentas de tl5 de 2009?

Podemos mirar lo que tiene de reservas y el Beneficio neto, aunque no sé si la adquisición de 4 fué con fecha 2010, mucho cuidado con eso.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

El periodico ha metido un typo.. en lugar de marzo, supongo q será en mayo... de ahí la junta en abril. XD


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

Están haciéndonos un griego antes de las noticias griegas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo abrí largos con la intención de cerrarlos en 9.30 o incluso 9.40 si se lanza a cerrar el GAP. Luego creo que nos vamos a los abismos.





donpepito dijo:


> El periodico ha metido un typo.. en lugar de marzo, supongo q será en mayo... de ahí la junta en abril. XD



Gacela recruiter ya sabes...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

TELECINCO <link rel="stylesheet" href="http://www.eleconomista.es/css/cotin.css" type="text/css" media="screen"><table class="tablapop" style="float: none; margin-left: 5px;" width="260"><tbody><tr><td class="valor">
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td></tr></tbody></table>cerró el ejercicio 2009 con un beneficio de 48,44 millones de euros en 2009, lo que supone una reducción del resultado del 77% en relación al ejercicio anterior, informó hoy la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).




Telecinco explicó que si se aislara el impacto del test de deterioro y de las amortizaciones de intangibles que se recoge dentro del resultado de sociedades participadas, el resultado neto ajustado mejoraría 40,40 millones de euros.


La compañía también explicó que los resultados se han visto afectados por la crisis, que redujeron en un 33,2% sus ingresos totales netos de explotación, hasta los 656,26 millones de euros. Del total, 619,3 millones correspondieron a ingresos brutos de publicidad (televisión y otros), que cayeron un 33,8%.


Telecinco explicó, mediante un comunicado, que la obtención de estos resultados, en un año marcado por la "brusca" caída de la inversión publicitaria, "pone de manifiesto más que nunca la capacidad de adaptación del Grupo Publiespaña a las condiciones de un duro mercado en el que, según Infoadex, se ha erigido nuevamente como líder tanto en cuota de inversión publicitaria con un 26,4%, como en power ratio (margen que mide la relación entre dicha cuota y la audiencia de Telecinco y sus canales digitales), con una cifra del 1,63, la más elevada del sector".


Concretamente, la cadena explica en su nota que ha despedido 2009 y ha entrado en el nuevo escenario audiovisual como la televisión comercial más vista del total día (15,1%) y de las principales franjas horarias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Están haciéndonos un griego antes de las noticias griegas.



Yo estoy pendiente de abg y gas para aplicarle la técnica de la beta pero está descorrelacionadas.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo abrí largos con la intención de cerrarlos en 9.30 o incluso 9.40 si se lanza a cerrar el GAP. *Luego creo que nos vamos a los abismos*.






*¿Abismo...?  te llevaré más allá... 


os vais a mear encima...*



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *¿Abismo...?  te llevaré más allá...
> 
> 
> os vais a mear encima...*
> ...



Tonuel deja de tocarte....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Cabrones se me han adelantado...

Creo que el truco de la beta lo siguen los MM de ABG, de hecho, saqué el sistema por observación...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Abengoa la mueven por verguenza... por mucha capitalización que disponga... PRISA negocia +vol.


----------



## pyn (3 Mar 2010)

Tonuel tiene un filtro si ve: güano, abismo, al carajo, nos caemos, esto se derrumba, maricón el último, jódete botas. Automáticamente le llega un sms al móvil.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Tonuel tiene un filtro si ve: güano, abismo, al carajo, nos caemos, esto se derrumba, maricón el último, jódete botas. Automáticamente le llega un sms al móvil.



Bueno lo mismo decía de criteria y ahí la vés dentro de mi canal...


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Tonuel tiene un filtro si ve: güano, abismo, al carajo, nos caemos, esto se derrumba, maricón el último, jódete botas. Automáticamente le llega un sms al móvil.



Estoooo ¿y cuando ocurre que no lo ve?


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Alguien tiene las cuentas de tl5 de 2009?
> 
> Podemos mirar lo que tiene de reservas y el Beneficio neto, aunque no sé si la adquisición de 4 fué con fecha 2010, mucho cuidado con eso.



Viste el enlace que te dejé en club ayer?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Viste el enlace que te dejé en club ayer?



hinternec capado hoyga....

Lo ví, otra cosa es abrirlo...


----------



## pyn (3 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoooo ¿y cuando ocurre que no lo ve?



Se mete en el resto de hilos burbujistas a meterse con los pepitos xDDDD.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Se mete en el resto de hilos burbujistas a meterse con los pepitos xDDDD.



Se mete con animosa hasta el punto de llegar al insulto serio y es baneado durante una semana lo cual le evita estar pendiente de nosotros


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

Criteria me la están subiendo para que le meta lo gordo... son unos amigos... :baba:

Acabo de ver.. 2 posis de compra de 50.000 y 3 de 30.000... :XX:

Y los de Credit Agricole mientras tanto empapelando a las gacelas.... jajaja :XX:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel deja de tocarte....





pyn dijo:


> Tonuel tiene un filtro si ve: güano, abismo, al carajo, nos caemos, esto se derrumba, maricón el último, jódete botas. Automáticamente le llega un sms al móvil.





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno lo mismo decía de criteria y ahí la vés dentro de mi canal...





Mulder dijo:


> Estoooo ¿y cuando ocurre que no lo ve?





pyn dijo:


> Se mete en el resto de hilos burbujistas a meterse con los pepitos xDDDD.





Mulder dijo:


> Se mete con animosa hasta el punto de llegar al insulto serio y es baneado durante una semana lo cual le evita estar pendiente de nosotros





Reiros lo que querais... pero aquí cada uno tiene sus distracciones... :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## Interesado (3 Mar 2010)

Mulder, ¿mantienes lo del mínimo en CRI para mañana?

Que se suponía que el máximo era para el lunes y me están dando pero bien...

Es que no me mola nada el canal de Luca y preferiría dedicarme a meterle un poco a Gamesa, ni que sea por compañerismo.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Los 3.40€ como objetivo se están cumpliendo, busca el hilo de hace unos días... no puedes luchar contra las agencias que tumbaron a 7.xx€ GAS NATURAL. jajajaja.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mulder, ¿mantienes lo del mínimo en CRI para mañana?
> 
> Que se suponía que el máximo era para el lunes y me están dando pero bien...
> 
> Es que no me mola nada el canal de Luca y preferiría dedicarme a meterle un poco a Gamesa, ni que sea por compañerismo.




Vas a soltar cortos de criteria a 3,42... : :8:

*
¿Estamos locos o qué...?* :8:


Saludos ::


----------



## Interesado (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los 3.40€ como objetivo se están cumpliendo, busca el hilo de hace unos días... no puedes luchar contra las agencias que tumbaron a 7.xx€ GAS NATURAL. jajajaja.



No hace falta que lo busque, lo sé y ya contaba con ello. Lo que me preocupa es el 3.50.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> No hace falta que lo busque, lo sé y ya contaba con ello. Lo que me preocupa es el 3.50.



qué más da 3,50 que 3,60..., si llega le vuelves a meter... 



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Especial Empresarias 2009 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mulder, ¿mantienes lo del mínimo en CRI para mañana?
> 
> Que se suponía que el máximo era para el lunes y me están dando pero bien...
> 
> Es que no me mola nada el canal de Luca y preferiría dedicarme a meterle un poco a Gamesa, ni que sea por compañerismo.



El máximo tenía que hacerse entre el dia 1 y el 2, sé que dije el 1 exactamente, pero estas previsiones a veces se pueden mover un dia.

Si hoy hace nuevo máximo empezaría a desconfiar, de todas formas yo creo que hay bajada inminente en las bolsas y eso debería llevarlas abajo, aunque hay algo que no me gusta y es que las están acumulando.

Si siguen subiendo mañana les toca hacer movimiento contratendencia.


----------



## Interesado (3 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Vas a soltar cortos de criteria a 3,42... : :8:
> 
> *
> ¿Estamos locos o qué...?* :8:
> ...



No, lo que quiero es soltarlos un poco más abajo para meterle más arriba.

Si se va a meter en el canal 3.4-3.5 una temporada (que parece que es lo que va a hacer), prefiero dedicar mi dinero a otras cosas hasta que llegue el momento de bajar bien, que me da que no va a ser antes del vencimiento de este mes.

En principio creo que debería bajar, porque el Konkorde indica entrada muy fuerte de dinero gaceleril en las últimas sesiones, pero eso no cuadra con el comentario de Mulder en que ve que los leoncios están acumulando .

Me supongo que el concorde no funciona muy bien en valores chicharriles tipo CRI, por eso le pido su punto de vista.


----------



## Interesado (3 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> qué más da 3,50 que 3,60..., si llega le vuelves a meter...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Veo que usted controla en coste de oportunidad y gestión de capital y riesgos... :rolleye:

Gracias por el comentario Mulder, veré si con la bajadita que esperamos para los próximos días la cosa empieza a pintar mejor o la largo hasta que esté un poco más madura.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El máximo tenía que hacerse entre el dia 1 y el 2, sé que dije el 1 exactamente, pero estas previsiones a veces se pueden mover un dia.
> 
> *Si hoy hace nuevo máximo empezaría a desconfiar, de todas formas yo creo que hay bajada inminente en las bolsas y eso debería llevarlas abajo, aunque hay algo que no me gusta y es que las están acumulando.*
> Si siguen subiendo mañana les toca hacer movimiento contratendencia.




: :

en tu analisis semanal te entendi que tocaba subir hasta el dia 4 que bajaria, hasta ayer clavado Hoija, hoy toca subir o crees que mejor vendemos y esperamos, aguantamos hasta final de lña tarde ........ ¿ que coño hacemos ?

Yo dsde que te hago caso me va bastante mejor que con mi " intuicion" que no acertaba ni una oiga mire uste


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> No, lo que quiero es soltarlos un poco más abajo para meterle más arriba.




Cada uno tenemos nuestro método... el mio lo tengo claro... 8:


*SELL & HOLD...*



Saludos :baba:


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

El Ibex hoy va muy a su rollo.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> : :
> 
> en tu analisis semanal te entendi que tocaba subir hasta el dia 4 que bajaria, hasta ayer clavado Hoija, hoy toca subir o crees que mejor vendemos y esperamos, aguantamos hasta final de lña tarde ........ ¿ que coño hacemos ?
> 
> Yo dsde que te hago caso me va bastante mejor que con mi " intuicion" que no acertaba ni una oiga mire uste



Yo dije que hoy haríamos un probable máximo semanal y eso implica que hoy ya empezaremos a bajar, pero eso podría suceder tras el cierre de sesión europeo porque lo que analizo es el futuro del Stoxx y del mini-S&P que cierran a las 22.

Y que mañana se seguiría con esa tendencia, de momento aun no he visto hoy hacer un máximo semanal.

De todas formas seguimos muy alcistas, el volumen no repuntó especialmente en la bajada del S&P de ayer a final de sesión, así que de momento creo que seguiremos subiendo cuando a los señores leoncios les de por ahí


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2010)

Bueno Mulder, por lo que dices la estrategia es quedarse mirando la pantallita y si en un momento dado hay repunte del Ibex aprovechar para vender, despedirse hasta la semana que viene para volver a comprar .

¿ esta bien asi ? ienso:


----------



## pollastre (3 Mar 2010)

no rompe resistencia de los 10500... que no los rompe... y que no se calla la gorda ::


pd: buenos días a todos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

ABg está pidiendo unos cortos a saco, a ver si llega a 19,15


----------



## pyn (3 Mar 2010)

Hola pollastre, están dejando la emoción para la tarde. Están afilando los cuchillos.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Wano light, para hoy???

Los demás índices están muy nivelados ...


----------



## pollastre (3 Mar 2010)

uf, chungazo... yo me he puesto corto en 10.500 con SP en la fibo del 38.2% antes de que vuelva a rebotar y perfore los 10.500 definitivamente. Espero que no le dé por perforar directamente ahora mismo...


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Bueno Mulder, por lo que dices la estrategia es quedarse mirando la pantallita y si en un momento dado hay repunte del Ibex aprovechar para vender, despedirse hasta la semana que viene para volver a comprar .
> 
> ¿ esta bien asi ? ienso:



Eso estaría de acuerdo con mi plan.

edito: Yo creo que eso ocurrirá cuando ya hayan abierto los gringos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Tenemos lateral en IBEX hasta apertura usana que va a ser alcista...

Hoy podemos meter unos cortos intradía a las 15:45


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Luca, CRXX pueder ser interesante para un trading... ahora nadie confia en las recien FDA AP.... puede corregir hasta 1.2x ... depende de los cortos.

de momento, no es el mismo escenario de DDSS.

y AGEN hay q seguir en modo vigilancia... MIPI ha vuelto a subir +25% desde su nuevo MIN de 1.24USD ...


----------



## Interesado (3 Mar 2010)

Nuevos máximos en CRITERIA, toca retirada. :´(

Nos vemos en los 3.5.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Nuevos máximos en CRITERIA, toca retirada. :´(
> 
> Nos vemos en los 3.5.



A cuanto entraste?

Igual te merece la pena ampliar a 3,50 aunque te aviso que con el cierre de cortos se puede ir a 3,60 fácil.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tenemos lateral en IBEX hasta apertura usana que va a ser alcista...
> 
> Hoy podemos meter unos cortos intradía a las 15:45



Estoy contigo. Aprovecharán el dato macro de las 16:00 para liarla (Destr0 gate).

* A las 16.00: 

- ISM de servicios de febrero. 

Dato previo: 50,5. Previsión: 51.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

Mulder, estamos en los 2790 del Stoxx, esa es la resistencia clave, no?


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

CRI, tiene una gran resistencia en este rango.. 3.54€ como MAX PAIN!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> CRI, tiene una gran resistencia en este rango.. 3.54€ como MAX PAIN!



Bien, se ajusta mucho a mi análisis.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

TL5 con posis alcistas....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Todas las que seguimos para cortos suben mucho con respecto al IBEX es una señal muy buena.


----------



## Interesado (3 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A cuanto entraste?
> 
> Igual te merece la pena ampliar a 3,50 aunque te aviso que con el cierre de cortos se puede ir a 3,60 fácil.



Sobre 3.3, al ver que no podía con la MM50. La iré siguiendo para cuando esté sobre los 3.54 que decís.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Las gamesas se agotan un poco mulder... igual no pueden con el 9,21


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso estaría de acuerdo con mi plan.
> 
> edito: Yo creo que eso ocurrirá cuando ya hayan abierto los gringos.



Pues antes de que abra ws me salgo


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2010)

Buenos días!

Luca, la apertura usana puede ser alcista, pero como el dow no supere los 400 con claridad se irá abajo rápidamente:







Teóricamente ya cumplió con la proyección de la rotura, pero como vemos le está costando mucho meterse de nuevo en la figura. Si en breve no puede, se sucederá el recorte.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Luca, la apertura usana puede ser alcista, pero como el dow no supere los 400 con claridad se irá abajo rápidamente:
> 
> ...



Por eso digo corto intradía a las 15:45 :Baile:


----------



## pyn (3 Mar 2010)

Yo hay cosas que por más que miro me cuesta entender ¿qué pintan 1.200.000 acciones negociadas EN LOS 3 PRIMEROS MINUTOS de la sesión de hoy en un valor como GAMESA que no sobrepara normalmente los 2 millones en todo el día?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo hay cosas que por más que miro me cuesta entender ¿qué pintan 1.200.000 acciones negociadas EN LOS 3 PRIMEROS MINUTOS de la sesión de hoy en un valor como GAMESA que no sobrepara normalmente los 2 millones en todo el día?



Pregúntale a Tonuel...XD


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Vendedores de humo... multimillonarios....

El grupo farmacéutico Zeltia SA (ZEL.MC) *dijo el miércoles que prevé incrementar en un 55% su volumen de ventas en 2010, principalmente en la división de Biotecnología. "nuevos papelitos" DP dixit.
*
En un hecho relevante remitido a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, el grupo gallego dijo que espera que las ventas alcancen los EUR190 millones, frente a EUR122,6 millones el año anterior. 

Además, Zeltia prevé que su división de Biotecnología --de la que forma parte su filial dedicada a la investigación y el desarrollo de antitumorales, PharmaMar-- duplique sus ventas hasta EUR117 millones.


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por eso digo corto intradía a las 15:45 :Baile:



Se me había pasado :ouch:

Por cierto, yo ya he liquidado el largo que llevaba desde los 300. Todavía podríamos subir algo más, pero el riesgo a mí ya no me compensa. Mientras el dow no supere los 400, como mucho estiraríamos hasta los 550.

Ahora a ver cómo responden los yankis.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Crescent Banking Company - Google Finance

Modo vigilancia.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Nuevos máximos en CRITERIA, toca retirada. :´(
> 
> Nos vemos en los 3.5.











Saludos


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos



Tonuel, eres un guannobe!


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Suben----

El volumen de las solicitudes de préstamos hipotecarios en Estados Unidos registró la semana pasada un ascenso ajustado por factores estacionales del 14,6%, frente a la semana anterior, informó el miércoles la Asociación de Banca Hipotecaria, o MBA. 

Las tasas de interés para los préstamos hipotecarios descendieron la semana pasada, lo que impulsó la actividad de refinanciaciones de hipotecas. 

Las solicitudes de préstamos hipotecarios para comprar viviendas aumentaron un 9% la semana pasada, sobre una base ajustada, según la encuesta semanal de la MBA. 

Las solicitudes de préstamos hipotecarios para refinanciar créditos existentes registraron un ascenso del 17,2% en la semana concluida el 26 de febrero. 

El promedio variable de cuatro semanas para todos los préstamos hipotecarios ascendió un 0,4%. 

La porción de solicitudes destinadas a la refinanciación de préstamos existentes aumentó al 69,1%, frente al 68,1% de la semana anterior. 

La participación de las hipotecas con tasas de interés variables se ubicó en el 4,8% la semana pasada, frente al 4,7% de la semana anterior. 

La tasa de interés fija promedio para los préstamos a 30 años se sitúo en el 4,95% la semana pasada, un descenso frente al 5,03% de la semana previa, según el sondeo. 

La tasa de interés fija promedio para los préstamos a 15 años fue del 4,27%, frente al 4,35% de la semana anterior. 

La tasa de interés promedio para los préstamos con tasa variable a un año fue del 6,77%, una merma frente a la del 6,8% de una semana antes. 

El sondeo de la MBA incluye cerca de la mitad del total de las solicitudes de préstamos hipotecarios residenciales a nivel minorista en Estados Unidos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

HL se está perdiendo las mamachicho a 10 €...


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

Hoy en criteria tenemos a los habituales de renta corporación comprando... y a los de credit agricole vendiendo...

Atención... pregunta...

¿quien estará vendiendo/comprando barato/caro...? ienso:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

Momento idoneo para cortos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Momento idoneo para cortos...



http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5...desplumado.gif


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Los MMs españoles son unos pardillos... conocemos el método!!!

TL5 de libro.... XD


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Luca, ese pollo está caput!!!


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Vaya nivel... en cuestión de minutos han incrementado el negociado ... a niveles... te voy a sacar el marrón...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Os voy a dar pistas...

El conglomerado mexicano Grupo Carso SAB (GPOVY, GCARSO.MX) indicó el martes que estableció un fondo de inversión de 3.500 millones de pesos (US$275 millones) que invertirá en empresas de salud y energía. 

En un comunicado de prensa, Carso señaló que el fondo de inversión Enesa SA se formó en sociedad con el empresario Jaime Chico Pardo, codirector del directorio de Teléfonos de México (TMX, TELMEX.MX). 

El fondo es propiedad en un 60% de Carso y en un 40% de Chico Pardo, quien será presidente del directorio y presidente ejecutivo del fondo. 

Grupo Carso y Telmex son controladas por el multimillonario mexicano Carlos Slim. Carso señaló que la idea es que el fondo se abra a otros accionistas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Os voy a dar pistas...
> 
> El conglomerado mexicano Grupo Carso SAB (GPOVY, GCARSO.MX) indicó el martes que estableció un fondo de inversión de 3.500 millones de pesos (US$275 millones) que invertirá en empresas de salud y energía.
> 
> ...




Bien, DPTR y NVAX.. XDDDDD


----------



## Nico (3 Mar 2010)

Carso invierte en una pequeña compañía perforadora de Texas que se llama *Bronco Drill*. Siguela porque si van a seguir invirtiendo en energía es posible que pongan más dinero allí.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

Creo que voy a cerrar el mini del ibex que tengo, me aburro soberanamente y esto no sé si da más de si.

Habrá que picotear en otra parte...


----------



## Nico (3 Mar 2010)

Agrego:

Aquí tiene una participación importante (mayor al 5%)

| Bronco Drilling

BRNC

De todos modos no veo que su cotización esté muy floreciente últimamente.

Mi sensación es que Slim quiere tener contactos con esta compañía para desarrollar ciertos contratos con PEMEX -cuando abran el juego a ciertos proyectos de ampliación que están en carpeta-.

Si bien los extranjeros no pueden explotar petróleo en México (lo prohibe la Constitución), últimamente están admitiendo contratos de concesión o contratos de obra para ciertas materias.

Slim no da puntada sin hilo, si hay negocio, allí estará él.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Las agencias están buscando donde colocar... hoy ha tocado FERROVIAL / GAMESA... lo están intentando con el zombie SACYR... pero no hay interés gaceril.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Es posible... pero el ceo ha vendido algunas accs.. hace un par de días... poca xicha.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Hoy voy a ir acumulando DDSS ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

nos movemos


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

El Stoxx por fin pasando el 2800 con claridad, parece que estaremos en máximos del día cuando den los datos de las 16:00.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Toda EUROPA en VERDE en +0.2 y subiendo!


----------



## pyn (3 Mar 2010)

Fuera de GAM, hemos cumplido objetivos en 9,35 desde los 8.80.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

Alguien me puede dar tiempo real de LXX.PA que creo que se ha quedado pillado mi programa...

Graciñas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Cerrado largo en EX50 en 2.799 (toda la mañana esperando)

Orden de venta a corto en Mulder's mark.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Las agencias están buscando donde colocar... hoy ha tocado FERROVIAL / GAMESA... lo están intentando con el zombie *SACYR*... pero no hay interés gaceril.



Hay alguien que crea que no va a la quiebra¿?... El tema que tenemos al estado zapaterino manteniendola...

Para que sea un valor interesante, yo creo que tiene que estar cerca de los 4.5€... para jugar con margen


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2010)

El ibex ya ha llegado a mi objetivo, aunque me he salido antes. En teoría, de superarse los 550, nos iríamos a los 620, pero no lo veo muy probable. Los 400 del dow son una barrera muy dura, lo más lógico es que venga un recorte.


----------



## pyn (3 Mar 2010)

Bueno quien tenga ganas de cortos, el ibex en lo 10550 y gamesa en lo 9.40 (al final cerraron el gap).


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx por fin pasando el 2800 con claridad, parece que estaremos en máximos del día cuando den los datos de las 16:00.



Si tocamos los 2.825 recibirás una llamada de la U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission :fiufiu:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

Teneis por ahi el tiempo real de LXX.PA, que a mi sólo me llegan los ticker de hace una hora...

Es un etf leverage ultra eurostoxx

Gracias


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

Cuando leo algunos comentarios en el club de campo os imagino entre esto








y esto...







Y esta para la postura tonueliana...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

Me gusta lo del club de campo, es como yo me imaginaba el foro de veteranos hasta que pude entrar... y me topé con la realidad.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Teneis por ahi el tiempo real de LXX.PA, que a mi sólo me llegan los ticker de hace una hora...
> 
> Es un etf leverage ultra eurostoxx
> 
> Gracias



No la veo en Interdin, por L sólo están LVMH y L'Oreal


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No la veo en Interdin, por L sólo están LVMH y L'Oreal



Porqueyolovalgo.

En R4 tampoco encuentro nada


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

Los ETFs es lo que tienen, cuesta horrores encontrar tiempo real de ellos.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Mixtables, no la veo en el listado...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

LXX.PA: Summary for L/SG.ETF LEV.DJES50- Yahoo! Finance

Es este valor, lo que pasa es que no lo estaban actualizando, o se habia quedado pillao, o yo que sé...

Gracias a todos .

Me piro a comer


----------



## rosonero (3 Mar 2010)

Las 15:45 zulú. ¿hora de ponerse la mini?


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Las 15:45 zulú. ¿hora de ponerse la mini?



Este subidón es porque yo he cerrado un mini-ibex largo. Siempre que cierro uno viene un subidón. Está comprobado.


----------



## Catacrack (3 Mar 2010)

Pues yo me puse corto en 10550 y ahora se deciden a hacer maximos.


----------



## Catacrack (3 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Este subidón es porque yo he cerrado un mini-ibex largo. Siempre que cierro uno viene un subidón. Está comprobado.



Te pido lo mismo que a HL, postea tus entradas y salidas :Baile:



Edito: Al club de campo ha llegado un tsunami.


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2010)

Derrumbados los 550, nos hemos plantando en un momento en los 620 que decía. Si se superan, recorrido libre hasta casi los 700, pero me parece bastante fake mientras el dow no pase los 400 con claridad.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Te pido lo mismo que a HL, postea tus entradas y salidas :Baile:



Hoyga hamijo, que venía de 10405, me salgo con plusvas.
Mis entradas y salidas solo en el club de campo...


----------



## Astur147 (3 Mar 2010)

Por si interesa por aquí hamijos

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ncia-de-restoy-vicepresidente-de-la-cnmv.html


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

Creo que a las 16:00 es la hora del guano, ya veremos...no lo tengo tan claro ahora mismo porque no se tocan los objetivos.


----------



## Catacrack (3 Mar 2010)

Carpatos:
*Las instituciones siguen con claro saldo comprador. A cierre de ayer las ventas bajan fuertemente y las compras suben. El saldo es muy claro, y ya saben que para mí este indicador va a misa. *


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Índice ISM no manufacturero 53,0 51,0 50,5

53, mejor de lo esperado.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

Están llamando a mi puerta, creo que es la SEC


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2010)

El indicador "cárpatos" da cortos muy claros xd

Cargas metidas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

No veo a gamesa bajar....


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

Bueno... ya he vuelto... voy a tomar el mando...








Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Están llamando a mi puerta, creo que es la SEC




Píntalo como te dé la gana!!! Pero no puede ser!!!! ::

Confiesa, ¿tienes un Delorian? :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Un gato le trae todos los días el periódico...

Y lo lee mientras desayuna en la torre Hancock...


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

Estos de las cajitas siguen empapelando sus oficinas... se lo tragan todo...


pues nada hoyga... p'arriba... )



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

He vendido todo el paquete que tenía en BTO y me han quedado


2 acciones!!! OMG!


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Píntalo como te dé la gana!!! Pero no puede ser!!!! ::
> 
> Confiesa, ¿tienes un Delorian? :XX:



Bueno, si quieres llamarle así a mi sistema, pues si ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, si quieres llamarle así a mi sistema, pues si ::



Repasa las Gamesa porfa que nos están dando cera.

No se si ampliar o esperar a mañana... XD


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Repasa las Gamesa porfa que nos están dando cera.
> 
> No se si ampliar o esperar a mañana... XD




Tu sigue esperando que te vas a quedar en tierra... :fiufiu:


Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Tu sigue esperando que te vas a quedar en tierra... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Las cri para el jueves ya te lo dije


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Repasa las Gamesa porfa que nos están dando cera.
> 
> No se si ampliar o esperar a mañana... XD



Hay que tener paciencia, es dificil entrar y empezar ganando a la primera, aunque a veces me ha salido así pero pocas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

ABG ha pasado el 19,15, podéis meterle cortos en 19,25, es otra paradita.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las cri para el jueves ya te lo dije



:no:

Mañana será tarde... ya hemos tocado techo...






Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

Joder, menudo apretrón...van a romper todas las resis...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

En "Se lo que hicisteis" están bailando Patricia Conde y Miki Nadal con unas mamachicho, y me estoy acordando de HL.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2010)

"Sus vais a cagar vivooooooos...."

Pepon dixit


----------



## Catacrack (3 Mar 2010)

Que rule la vaselina que por aqui aun no ha llegado.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> "Sus vais a cagar vivooooooos...."
> 
> Pepon dixit


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Que rule la vaselina que por aqui aun no ha llegado.



si no compras no pierdes... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes
Abierto largo de ibex en 10651
El que compre en 10437 ya lo tengo itm desde 10500.WOW
Hasta mañana
S2


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> *Abierto largo de ibex en 10651*
> El que compre en 10437 ya lo tengo itm desde 10500.WOW
> Hasta mañana
> S2




:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Dios, no bajan el IBEX de 10660. Esto es una provocación para meterles más cortos! La culpa es de los padres que las visten como ..........


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Abierto largo de ibex en 10651
> El que compre en 10437 ya lo tengo itm desde 10500.WOW
> Hasta mañana
> S2



"a dixo ustec largo?"


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

=


----------



## rosonero (3 Mar 2010)

Bueno, vale ya !! no? Tocados los 1125, es hora de bajar, caoensanpitopato.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, vale ya !! no? Tocados los 1125, es hora de bajar, caoensanpitopato.



hay que extremar el dolor hamijo... hay que extremar el dolor...








Saludos


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2010)

El dolor es muy soportable... lo que no soporto es que el cierre esté tan cerca. Odio dejar posis abiertas si no son muy ganadoras. El monstruo del Gap siempre está al acecho y aunque a veces te dé alegrías, en otras ocasiones te jode pero bien el hijo de puta.

El ibex no debería pasar de los 700, de hecho el 675 es una excelente posi para abrir cortos, pero debemos apostar a que WS no nos la lía.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Gamesa subiendo un 6%..... qué tierna está!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Este subidón es porque yo he cerrado un mini-ibex largo. Siempre que cierro uno viene un subidón. Está comprobado.



sumale a eso que yo he vendido mis solarias


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2010)

Pues a pesar de todo yo sigo teniendo fe en Mulder, no ha fallado hasta ahora y creo que al final bajara o sino bajara mañana.

Malo sera que atine siempre menos cuando yo le hago caso :


----------



## Blackbird (3 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues a pesar de todo yo sigo teniendo fe en Mulder, no ha fallado hasta ahora y creo que al final bajara o sino bajara mañana.



Y si no, al otro. Y si no, al otro del otro, o el de más llá. Pero un dia bajará.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

A esta farsa le queda medio telediario... 8:


Me jugaria una cervecitas a que mañana tenemos gap a la baja...



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Vamos a animar a los cortos... os va a gustar!!!

Medivation, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## pollastre (3 Mar 2010)

> Malo sera que atine siempre menos cuando yo le hago caso



eh, zuloman... 'no mean to offend', tío... pero es que últimamente llevas una racha que no das una :: por Dios que esta vez tengas razón , porque me están violetando ahora mismo.


----------



## rosonero (3 Mar 2010)

Da un poco de miedito, se acerca la robasta y esto en máximos :8: Nos llevan a los 10700 fijo. :S


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Da un poco de miedito, se acerca la robasta y esto en máximos :8: Nos llevan a los 10700 fijo. :S



Pues nos ponemos cortos más arriba...


----------



## pollastre (3 Mar 2010)

> A esta farsa le queda medio telediario...



Diferenciemos el hecho cierto de que tonuel tenga el carnet de hijo de puta, y de que - circunstancialmente - tenga razón ::

Aquí él la tiene. Esto (el chulibex) no tiene puto sentido, habida cuenta de la situación real. Es que no me lo trago, vamos.

Within 48 hours we'll see wassup - masks off, this is - .


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2010)

*"Yo iba para corto y me quedé en largo"*


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Diferenciemos el hecho cierto de que tonuel tenga el carnet de hijo de puta, y de que - circunstancialmente - tenga razón ::
> 
> Aquí él la tiene. Esto (el chulibex) no tiene puto sentido, habida cuenta de la situación real. Es que no me lo trago, vamos.
> 
> Within 48 hours we'll see wassup - masks off, this is - .



yo hace tiempo que no meto ni un duro en esa cueva de trileros...


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Aunque no baje no irá mucho más arriba.
Yo estoy con Tonuel: Sell & Hold.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues a pesar de todo yo sigo teniendo fe en Mulder, no ha fallado hasta ahora y creo que al final bajara o sino bajara mañana.



No te creas todo lo que dice Mulder. Ten en cuenta que en el conteo que hizo el sábado para el máximo del EX50 ha fallado por un 2% :no:





:XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2010)

Mulder dinos algo xd 

No nos abandones ahora a nuestra suerte.

Bueno yo dentro de lo que cabe no me quejo en estas ultimas semanas, he ganado poco pero he recuperado buena parte del varapalo de las anteriores.

No es lo mismo vender ganando poco y que siga subiendo que mantener y que siga bajando como me paso cuando me dieron hasta en el carnet de identidad por ofuscarme :


----------



## pollastre (3 Mar 2010)

jeje... esto... a ver, gente con experiencia en el chulibex... un gap de apertura a la baja, digamos, en -2% ... eso ha pasado alguna vez?


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Vamos a animar a los cortos... os va a gustar!!!
> 
> Medivation, Inc. - Google Finance




jajaja... :XX:



rosonero dijo:


> Da un poco de miedito, se acerca la robasta y esto en máximos :8: Nos llevan a los 10700 fijo. :S




Cagón... 8:




pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues nos ponemos cortos más arriba...


----------



## Interesado (3 Mar 2010)

Parece que se para en 1125, pero para arreglar esto no nos va a bastar con un jueves negro... vamos a necesitar un viernes negro, un lunes negro, ...

De todas formas, es curiosa la ¿falsa? sensación de seguridad que te dan los cortos en el IBEX. Creo que es un sentimiento compartido por la mayoría de aquí.

EDIT: 10664.5 A ver que dice Mulder, pero me huele a día de soltada monumental.


----------



## rosonero (3 Mar 2010)

Bueno, al final la robasta no ha sido tan dolorosa. 
Y, sí, estaba un poco :cook:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Como mañana abramos con GAP al alza vamos a morir todos...

Quitad los Stops que intentarán saltarlos.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

Señores todo lo que tenía que decir ya lo dije el sábado, hoy se haría un máximo y se ha hecho, además en los niveles indicados, eso es lo que hay.

Lo que hay que vigilar ahora es que sea cierto de aquí al final de la noche, pero estoy bastante seguro de que lo será.

Hoy no puedo poner el volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex porque esta tarde he tenido problemas de red (maldita telefónica!) y tengo los gráficos hechos una patata, lo siento.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

Evergreen Energy Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> *Como mañana abramos con GAP al alza vamos a morir todos...*
> 
> Quitad los Stops que intentarán saltarlos.



Hombre, a mi me joderia mas que nada por haber vendido hoy y perderme el rebote, pero en liquidez creo que voy a dormir tranquilo 

Supongamos que Mulder sigue acertando, ( que por cierto todavia no ha fallado, dijo que la caidita de Roma podia venir cuando cierre ws ) y mañana esto va pabajo.

¿ cuantos dias podria caer y hasta donde ? Vamos Mulder, confiamos en ti , agita el sombrero y frota la bolita de cristal


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Como mañana abramos con GAP al alza vamos a morir todos...
> 
> Quitad los Stops que intentarán saltarlos.




¿Aún va con stops...? :fiufiu:




Mulder dijo:


> Señores todo lo que tenía que decir ya lo dije el sábado, hoy se haría un máximo y se ha hecho, además en los niveles indicados, eso es lo que hay.
> 
> Lo que hay que vigilar ahora es que sea cierto de aquí al final de la noche, pero estoy bastante seguro de que lo será.
> 
> Hoy no puedo poner el volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex porque esta tarde he tenido problemas de red (maldita telefónica!) y tengo los gráficos hechos una patata, lo siento.




Ya te lo digo yo... la empapelada ha sido de escándalo...







Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre, a mi me joderia mas que nada por haber vendido hoy y perderme el rebote, pero en liquidez creo que voy a dormir tranquilo
> 
> Supongamos que Mulder sigue acertando, ( que por cierto todavia no ha fallado, dijo que la caidita de Roma podia venir cuando cierre ws ) y mañana esto va pabajo.
> 
> ¿ cuantos dias podria caer y hasta donde ? Vamos Mulder, confiamos en ti , agita el sombrero y frota la bolita de cristal



No me apreteis a Mulder... :no:


por cierto... nos están vigilando.... :S


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Evergreen Energy Inc. - Google Finance



Esa es una DP style...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Por ahora hay +contratos de compra vs venta en el miniSP ..


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

En cambio en miniNASDAQ .. es el doble en ventas XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Somos los campeones de EUROPA en las subidas,,, celebramos los nuevos empleos para otoño... año???


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

ProShares UltraShort Basic Materls (ETF) - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

ProShares Ultra Basic Materials (ETF) - Google Finance

Sobre esto alomejor cuelgo algo en la kelly campo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

Ala chicos, ahi teneis el máiximo mulderiano.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Ala chicos, ahi teneis el máiximo mulderiano.



Quien se haya quedado largo para mañana que levante la mano... :ouch:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Quien se haya quedado largo para mañana que levante la mano... :ouch:



Yo estoy largo y corto a la vez


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Wano para cenar!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

Yo le he enviado un mail a batman para ver si cuando acabe por allí puede pillar el primer vuelo para venirse al parquet, y en especial que sobrevuele unas oficinas que hay en ramirez de arellano...

Número 37 para más señas.. XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

CRXX .1.36USD.. espero q percebo vendiera ayer con la noticia.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo le he enviado un mail a batman para ver si cuando acabe por allí puede pillar el primer vuelo para venirse al parquet, y en especial que sobrevuele unas oficinas que hay en ramirez de arellano...
> 
> Número 37 para más señas.. XDDDDDDDDDDD



Con la subida que ha pegado hoy mañana se estrella fijo ::


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel se lo ha comido enterito...XDDDDDDD






Ven aquí... que te voy a dar yo de comer...






Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Tonuel, tu amigo se mueve:

Insiders: Emilio Botin compra 20515 acciones de Banco Santander a 9,68 euros


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tonuel, tu amigo se mueve:
> 
> Insiders: Emilio Botin compra 20515 acciones de Banco Santander a 9,68 euros




Si, en pocos dias se vuelve a los 15 euros... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Ahí están los compadres, TONUEL... ándale - ándale!!!!


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Wano is coming near......


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ven aquí... que te voy a dar yo de comer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jajajajajajaja


:XX:

Cuidado no te equivoques que vamos cortos xiquet.

Au que no pasa res.!


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wano is coming near......



I hope so. Necesito cerrar los cortos de Stoxx antes de las 21.30 :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (3 Mar 2010)

Mañana -0.40 y el viernes de nuevo verde... Lucháis contra el sistema. Con bajos tipos de interés, dinero a mansalva en circulación y falsos planes de rescate que se llevarán a cabo aunque endeuden y esclavicen a las próximas 4 generaciones la bolsa va a estar alcista al menos hasta mayo.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Mar 2010)

Por cierto Tonuel:

"E.on, Enel y Bayer subiendo. 

Tonuel, has empezado la semana robándome"

Recomendé Bayer y Eon en mínimos del 4 de febrero. Están así a ojo un 15 y un 10% por arriba desde entonces... Pena de no aceptarte la mariscada.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)




----------



## Interesado (3 Mar 2010)

Aquí el club de cortos estamos recogiendo firmas para que hable Obama.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

No puedo entrar al club de campo.
¿Me habrán vetado la entrada?

Llevo toda la tarde con problemas con gmail.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Aquí el club de cortos estamos recogiendo firmas para que hable Obama.



no, no,

yo quiero barbas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2010)

Me parece que Mulder la ha vuelto a clavar al milimetro una vez mas, ws esta perdiendo fuelle por momentos, si se da la vuelta mañana gap a la baja.

Lo que no me quedo claro es si en caso de que mañana baje, si entrar o esperar mas.

Creo que segun el analisis de Murder semanla decia que el jueves bajaba pero que el viuernes subia otra vez.

De ser asi, la estrategia seria comprar a primera hora ¿ no ?


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Amigos... los de CRITERIA, tienen liquidez para seguir subiendo,,,,,,,,

Fiebre por la renta fija: La Caixa capta 3.000 millones en tiempo récord - Cotizalia.com


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Me parece que Mulder la ha vuelto a clavar al milimetro una vez mas, ws esta perdiendo fuelle por momentos, si se da la vuelta mañana gap a la baja.
> 
> Lo que no me quedo claro es si en caso de que mañana baje, si entrar o esperar mas.
> 
> ...



Has escrito mal el nombre de nuestro gurú. Te mereces un baneo definitivo.
¿o estás borracho? Murder, semanla, viuernes...

Si bebes, no inviertas en bolsa. :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

DIOSSSSS

¡Han desaparecido los tags!
Es el principio del fin...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Has escrito mal el nombre de nuestro gurú. Te mereces un baneo definitivo.
> ¿o estás borracho? Murder, semanla, viuernes...
> 
> Si bebes, no inviertas en bolsa. :no:



me has pillado, soy el de la silla


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2010)

SP blandito, blandito...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

La primera patita de wanita... está al caer!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Vendido corto EX50 2825-2810.

Sponsored by Dr. Mulder.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2010)

Los Yahoo finance se lo están currando para el iPhone han renovado toda la web y ya tienen aplicación específica y todo.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vendido corto EX50 2825-2810.
> 
> Sponsored by Dr. Mulder.



Well done.
Yo fuera de mini EUR/USD
Compra: 1,3650
Venta: 1,3705 (salto el stop)


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Le tienes pillado el truco al tema de los dólares 
Gratz!


Edit: btw, a ver como amanecen mis minicortos del Ibex mañana, pinta bien................. rojo


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

Nos vamos sigilosamente hacia abajo.
Te has precipitado cerrando el corto del Stoxx...


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Parece que viene una marea roja...


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nos vamos sigilosamente hacia abajo.
> Te has precipitado cerrando el corto del Stoxx...



Siempre me precipito a la hora de recoger beneficios :ouch:

El tema era que a las 21:30 me saltaban las garantías sino lo hubiese dejado abierto para mañana, pero bueno me resarciré con mis cortos en el Ibex


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Siempre me precipito a la hora de recoger beneficios :ouch:
> 
> El tema era que a las 21:30 me saltaban las garantías sino lo hubiese dejado abierto para mañana, pero bueno me resarciré con mis cortos en el Ibex



Yo últimamente voy acertando con las tendencias, incluso con el EUR/USD y eso que está un poco anárquico.
Tengo que perfeccionar las entradas, salidas y stops.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Amigos... los de CRITERIA, tienen liquidez para seguir subiendo,,,,,,,,
> 
> Fiebre por la renta fija: La Caixa capta 3.000 millones en tiempo récord - Cotizalia.com




Si mañana tenemos gap a la baja será un buen momento para entrar largo... gracias...








Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo últimamente voy acertando con las tendencias, incluso con el EUR/USD y eso que está un poco anárquico.
> Tengo que perfeccionar las entradas, salidas y stops.



Yo sigo abriendo cortos donde no toca, sigo teniendo problemas de timing, sólo que ahora voy poco apalancado. Hago dos tipos de operaciones:

1. A mi criterio, donde palmo habitualmente.
2. Las aconsejadas por el doctor, donde recupero lo palmado en las operaciones tipo 1 y le saco un pequeño beneficio


----------



## rosonero (3 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> *Nos vamos sigilosamente hacia abajo.*
> Te has precipitado cerrando el corto del Stoxx...



Al cierre del ibex el SP estaba en 1124-1125, el Sp se ha despeñado y los GItanos de IG markets marcan el futuro del Ibex con una mi....... de -30 : 

Pd. Y ahora parece querer remontar, caoentoloquesemenea.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Lo tienes fácil, mira el cierre del SAN y a cuanto está ahora en WS.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2010)

Vaya telaaaaaaa,que ha pasado con el ibex???Me entraron los cortos a 10550 y me encuentro con este percal...10679 jajajaja
Ahi se quedan en el cajon como las criteria. Hay que aguantarrrr.
Si llega a los 10750 le meto otra remesa.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

<object width="425" height="344">
<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVkmr8wk9N8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si mañana tenemos gap a la baja será un buen momento para entrar largo... gracias...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas de coña no tonuel???inocho:

Eso no son depositos,son preferentes,a saber a la de abuelos habran engañado con lo del 5%...en caso de quiebra no ves un chavo.
Yo los depositos los tengo repartidos por varios sitios y nunca mas de 100k por entidad.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Los de raixa... son así ... van a por los clientes... aquellos que piensan que están cuidando de sus ahorros... 3000Millones de EUROS colocados.... OMG!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Vaya telaaaaaaa,que ha pasado con el ibex???Me entraron los cortos a 10550 y me encuentro con este percal...10679 jajajaja
> Ahi se quedan en el cajon como las criteria. Hay que aguantarrrr.
> Si llega a los 10750 le meto otra remesa.



¿Qué es un sistema de trading?
Se trata de un conjunto de técnicas con las cuales nos aproximamos al mercado y que nos deben decir:
- Cuándo debemos entrar.
- Cuándo debemos salir, que es más importante que lo primero.
- El sistema, por tanto, nos tendrá que decir con exactitud el punto de entrada e inmediatamente *nos deberá fijar el punto de stop loss*.


Del libro de Cárpatos, veo que su manual no incluía referencias al SL. :rolleye:

Yo entré corto en 10560 con SL 10610.

:X


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2010)

Los stops son de pobres,yo ya paso del intradia,si sube ya bajara,no tengo ninguna prisa por cerrar las posis,tengo 3 mini ibex y unas pocas criterias,puedo aguantar la situacion meses,incluso promediar si sube.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Los stops son de pobres,yo ya paso del intradia,si sube ya bajara,no tengo ninguna prisa por cerrar las posis,tengo 3 mini ibex y unas pocas criterias,puedo aguantar la situacion meses,incluso promediar si sube.



Y no olvidemos que las manos fuertes nos leen, incluso investigan nuestras operaciones, siguen nuestros movimientos para mover el mercado en nuestra contra... por lo tanto poner stops es dar información al enemigo...

[mode paranoica OFF]


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Rosonero, en el Ipod me sale que el SAN en NYSE está a 13,66 USD lo que son unos 10 euros, por encima del cierre de aquí :S


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y no olvidemos que las manos fuertes nos leen, incluso investigan nuestras operaciones, siguen nuestros movimientos para mover el mercado en nuestra contra... por lo tanto poner stops es dar información al enemigo...
> 
> [mode paranoica OFF]



Las manos fuertes mueven arriba/abajo como les da la gana,si el mercado esta quieto no ganan dinero ni venden/compran papelitos,nuestra arma es la paciencia...eso les mata.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Si, eso piensan en RT4.... nosotros siempre ganamos!!! jajaja!!!

Comisiones powah! XD


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, eso piensan en RT4.... nosotros siempre ganamos!!! jajaja!!!
> 
> Comisiones powah! XD



Dp! ando esperando... creo que hasta después del Q4 no entro, tienen poco efectivo y puede haber sorpresa.

Hannibal a Sudáfrica?? ¿estás seguro? Mira que allí de pinchar nada... que todo dios tiene Sida jaja

Buenas noches ^__^!


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Wataru... a cual te refieres, NVAX?

Poco efectivo, o poco negociado? XD


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Dp! ando esperando... creo que hasta después del Q4 no entro, tienen poco efectivo y puede haber sorpresa.
> 
> Hannibal a Sudáfrica?? ¿estás seguro? Mira que allí de pinchar nada... que todo dios tiene Sida jaja
> 
> Buenas noches ^__^!



Con lo puteros que son los jugadores no me extraña que acaben en un lupanar en el stage que van a hacer antes de los partidos y luego alli... en Austria en la Eurocopa la liamos parda jajajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2010)

GTx, Inc. - Google Finance

DP analiza esta


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... a cual te refieres, NVAX?
> 
> Poco efectivo, o poco negociado? XD



Estaba pensando en lo que no debía... si claro, me refería a nvax. Tienen unos 32 millones me pareció leer de efectivo. 

No tiene mala pinta la compañía pero vamos a esperar al Q4 o bien entrar a un muy buen precio no más de 2.20$.


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Ah... okay,, Wataru.

HL. GTXi es un chicharro, hasta los ceos están cortos... no recomendable... debido al poco negociado.... aunque algún día ... cerrarán todos los cortos. XD


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

No entiendo como pueden modificar las ordenes de venta y compra en NVAX... algunas saltan antes y otras se quedan pendientes.... vaya mamoneo q tienen en el level II.


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

El SP ha cerrado en verde... mañana seguramente rompamos los 1125 definitivamente... ienso:









Saludos :XX:


----------



## Catacrack (3 Mar 2010)

Esta tarde me dijo la masajista que estaba tenso, normal abri cortos en 10550 y me violaron, la culpa de HL por no cantar su entrada. 

Y para la informacion del foro decirles que mis abuelos tienen los billetes en deuda subordinada de la LaCaixa. Hay que joderse, el problema es que si les digo que lo inviertan en cortos del Botas no me vuelven a hablar en la vida.

Podriamos hacer correr un rumor, las manos fuertes lo hacen y no pasa nada. Alguna idea para mañana abrir con un -5%. Si enviamos mails en cadena diciendo "Quiebra el BSCH"


----------



## tonuel (3 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Podriamos hacer correr un rumor, las manos fuertes lo hacen y no pasa nada. Alguna idea para mañana abrir con un -5%. Si enviamos mails en cadena diciendo "Quiebra el BSCH"



Lo malo es que probablemente no sea un rumor...


----------



## Interesado (3 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Esta tarde me dijo la masajista que estaba tenso, normal abri cortos en 10550 y me violaron, la culpa de HL por no cantar su entrada.
> 
> Y para la informacion del foro decirles que mis abuelos tienen los billetes en deuda subordinada de la LaCaixa. Hay que joderse, el problema es que si les digo que lo inviertan en cortos del Botas no me vuelven a hablar en la vida.
> 
> Podriamos hacer correr un rumor, las manos fuertes lo hacen y no pasa nada. Alguna idea para mañana abrir con un -5%. Si enviamos mails en cadena diciendo "Quiebra el BSCH"



Nahhh, seguro que nos salen con que "ya estaba descontado".


----------



## pollastre (3 Mar 2010)

> normal abri cortos en 10550 y me violaron



Hamijo, le ofrezco mi parco pero sincero consuelo: yo tengo 10 minis cortos en el mismo sitio que Ud., así que no se encuentra Ud. solo en esta singladura.

May the "shorts" be with us [tomorrow, a ser possible].


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Esta tarde me dijo la masajista que estaba tenso, normal abri cortos en 10550 y me violaron, la culpa de HL por no cantar su entrada.
> 
> Y para la informacion del foro decirles que mis abuelos tienen los billetes en deuda subordinada de la LaCaixa. Hay que joderse, el problema es que si les digo que lo inviertan en cortos del Botas no me vuelven a hablar en la vida.
> 
> Podriamos hacer correr un rumor, las manos fuertes lo hacen y no pasa nada. Alguna idea para mañana abrir con un -5%. Si enviamos mails en cadena diciendo "Quiebra el BSCH"



Fuiste a que te dieran vaselina en el ojete eh pajaro??? :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

PRGN: Resumen de Paragon Shipping Inc. - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Podriamos hacer correr un rumor, las manos fuertes lo hacen y no pasa nada. Alguna idea para mañana abrir con un -5%. Si enviamos mails en cadena diciendo "Quiebra el BSCH"



¿Rumor? ienso: 

A herradura azul le encantan los cortos en el SAN :rolleye:





:XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

DP, te veremos la semana próxima por BCN en el BIO-EUROPE?


----------



## donpepito (3 Mar 2010)

Han descolgado del panel a NOVAVAX... no va al congreso.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Rumor? ienso:
> 
> A herradura azul le encantan los cortos en el SAN :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Yo no es por nada, pero la posibilidad de la quiebra del Santander, la tengo muy presente.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2010)

¿que pasa con las ARIA?

ya no se hablan mucho por aquí...


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo no es por nada, pero la posibilidad de la quiebra del Santander, la tengo muy presente.



Antes veremos caer a todas las cajas regentadas por los carnets de partido.

La primera Caixa Catalunya.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Antes veremos caer a todas las cajas regentadas por los carnets de partido.
> 
> La primera Caixa Catalunya.



No me jodas,que tengo el tpv de la empresa con ellos jajajajaj
Llevan diciendo que va a petar años,las tengo fritas a las de la oficina que las van a absorver la caixa (tienen una justo al lado) jajajajajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿que pasa con las ARIA?
> 
> ya no se hablan mucho por aquí...



A sido salir todo el mundo y subir como la espuma,ley de vida.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A sido salir todo el mundo y subir como la espuma,ley de vida.



Juas así es, quedan algunos valientes dentro. 

DP! La empresa "vacunera" xD sigue en la lista de participantes. Aunque ya encontrar un buen hotel de 5*, va a estar complicado...

Me voy a mimir, buenas noches ^__^!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A sido salir todo el mundo y subir como la espuma,ley de vida.



¿...y donde quedo el yate?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A sido salir todo el mundo y subir como la espuma,ley de vida.



¿...y donde quedo el yate?  

buah, para que nos hace falta yate...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (3 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿...y donde quedo el yate?
> 
> buah, para que nos hace falta yate...



El yate vale para darse fiestas en Ibiza en verano....


----------



## Catacrack (3 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No me jodas,que tengo el tpv de la empresa con ellos jajajajaj
> Llevan diciendo que va a petar años,las tengo fritas a las de la oficina que las van a absorver la caixa (tienen una justo al lado) jajajajajajaja



Ud no era de Madrid. Que hace dandole de comer a los catalanes ?


----------



## Claca (3 Mar 2010)

Voy corto también, pero no se puede obviar que la tendencia a corto plazo es alcista, especialmente en las bolsas serias. Si deciden volver a máximos, que es una posibilidad que no puede descartarse, el ibex podría subir todavía varios cientos de puntos, y aunque la zona de los 10.800-11.200 debería contener cualquier envite alcista por más fuerte que sea, sería igualmente muy doloroso para los que cuentan con un exceso de apalancamiento y tienen como norma aguantar lo que les venga encima.


----------



## no_loko (3 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> A sido salir todo el mundo y subir como la espuma,ley de vida.



Yo todavía sigo con ellas. Le gano un +35% en menos de un mes y me está apeteciendo muy mucho venderlas. Tengo un verdadero dilema, hacer caso a mi intuición (y casi convicción) de que no van a parar de subir hasta como mínimo los 4 USD, o deshacer y meter pa la saca lo ganado. ienso:


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

Buenos días a todos, y a los bajistas en particular.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

Bon dia,

Japos en rojo -1.05%
Futuros del Stoxx y S&P en rojo.

Es un orgasmo de satisfacción estar corto con ustedes para hoy.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2010)

Todavia no es una caida..... no hemos superado los 1114 del SP...

Falta madurar mas para caer


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2010)

bueno ¿ que hacemos hoy ? toca bajar al inicio y luego subir ? guano todo el dia ? :


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

Me encanta que los planes salgan bien !!!


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Todavia no es una caida..... no hemos superado los 1114 del SP...
> 
> Falta madurar mas para caer




Vendrá de noche cuando todo duerma...


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

Stop profit colocado, con poco margen ya que abrí el corto en 635. El monstruo del Gap esta vez ha jugado a nuestro favor.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

Cerrado cortos en 10580 y 10600.

Preparados de nuevo en 10640.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2010)

pues no tengo ni idea de que hacer oija mire uste : :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2010)

Buenos días... 

El gráfico que inserté en el blog de Kujire, que no me dejó poner ayer aquí...







Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

Esto es una bajada fake... las posis de compra en FERROVIAL... jajaja!!

y respecto al indeciso en ARIAd... seguirá subiendo hasta el objetivo que le haya marcado Harvey al banco que venderá las nuevas acciones... los 3.00USD como max.

Tienen q estar cotizando x días 2.8x ... para hacer atractiva la venta... lo típico... el paquete con un descuento del 15% sobre el PPS de 5 días.

No tengo ningún tipo de resentimiento, solo hay que saber vender a tiempo... y volver a empezar, si tienes paciencia. XD


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Estoy estudiando ponerme corto en FERROVIAL... la subida de ayer .... rara, rara...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> El gráfico que inserté en el blog de Kujire, que no me dejó poner ayer aquí...
> 
> ...



No tengo ni idea de interpretar graficos pero parece que toca bajar ¿ no ? :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

No hay volumen, y estamos casi planos, ando un poco acojonado con mis cortos....


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

Fuera en 10600 gracias al monstruo del gap  y ahora a esperarlo otra vez arriba. Parece que el Stoxx quiere cumplir con el cierre de su gap pero el Ibex no da mucho más de si.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

En FERR están cerrando cortos... como locos.


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Ayer estuve intentando recomponer mis maltrechos gráficos, al menos los de los índices importantes y los de los valores donde estoy dentro.

No he podido analizar nada, pero de momento todo sigue como estaba previsto, aunque parece que las mañanas europeas son para hacer laterales y la volatilidad la tenemos con los gringos.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Algunos conocen el discurso de Trichet...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Algunos conocen el discurso de Trichet...



Si sabes que va a bajar los tipos avisa para cerrar los cortos que nos dejan en cáritas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Ayer estuve intentando recomponer mis maltrechos gráficos, al menos los de los índices importantes y los de los valores donde estoy dentro.
> 
> No he podido analizar nada, pero de momento todo sigue como estaba previsto, aunque parece que las mañanas europeas son para hacer laterales y la volatilidad la tenemos con los gringos.



Mulder te esperaba como agua de Mayo, dinos algo un poco mas concreto xd.

Estoy en liquidez y no se que hacer .

¿ como ves la cosa para hoy y mañana ? :


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Menudos cab--- TL5 preparando otra subida... confirmada la subida de FERR.... y ENDESA en progreso. XD


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2010)

Gap cerrado en el ibex


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si sabes que va a bajar los tipos avisa para cerrar los cortos que nos dejan en cáritas.




Espero a Criteria en los 3,55... inocho:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Espero a Criteria en los 3,55... inocho:



Jajaja tonuel hamijo, sigue dentro del canal... tengo que reconocer que la esperaba hoy a 3,50 pero no ha llegado., me he equivocado por 0,03 tampoco está tan mal en algo tan manipulado como cri...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

ME da muuucho miedo como está la cosa...

Los que llevaban Gamesa están muy callados, seguro que han salido por partas todos...XDDDD


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

Yo estoy mirando a la hija de Botín para una caída de Roma


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder te esperaba como agua de Mayo, dinos algo un poco mas concreto xd.
> 
> Estoy en liquidez y no se que hacer .
> 
> ¿ como ves la cosa para hoy y mañana ? :



Espera hasta que se aclare la cosa, pero yo de ti intentaría leer algún libro sobre gráficos y análisis técnico.

El saber no ocupa lugar


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ME da muuucho miedo como está la cosa...
> 
> Los que llevaban Gamesa están muy callados, seguro que han salido por partas todos...XDDDD



Que va, yo he ampliado posición y todo, le acabo de meter el cargador completo.


----------



## Interesado (4 Mar 2010)

Que curioso, cualquiera diría que el dato de las 11h va a salir malo y han subido los índices para poder tirarlos como es debido... ienso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Mar 2010)

.
NO digáis que el mercado no da señales, avisa el Yahoo! finance:

'SAN.MC' ya no es válido. Ha cambiado a SCHEU.MC



un poco de alemán:



> scheu adj tímido(-a) , (Pferd) desbocado(-a)
> 
> Scheu f , - temor m , (Ehrfurcht) respeto m , (Angst) Scheu (vor +dat ) miedo (de)


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

Qué verde se está poniendo esto :S


----------



## Catacrack (4 Mar 2010)

El ibex en 10700 y yo corto en 10550.


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> El ibex en 10700 y yo corto en 10550.




Puedes perder hasta la camisa... pero nunca la fe...








Saludos


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

He pillado un par de minis cortos en 10670 (como ayer) y creía que había hecho el negocio del siglo, ahora empiezo a dudarlo :|

¿Qué dato/s es el de las 11:00?


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Georgia Gulf Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Qué dato/s es el de las 11:00?



PIB cuarto trimestre Eurozona.

Ha salido según lo previsto 0,1%.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Tonuel , las criterias cumpliendo el canal...


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

Los griegos colocando su bonos y vuelta al dolor, todavía será capaz el Stoxx de irse a los 2825 de ayer


----------



## Catacrack (4 Mar 2010)

Alguno puso stops o ha cerrado los cortos?


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Humm... hay una POSI grandota en CRI 175.184accs a 3,50€ venta ...


----------



## spheratu (4 Mar 2010)

Esto se va p'al 12000....


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel , las criterias cumpliendo el canal...




tengo el dedo en el botón... :S








de venta... jajaja... :XX:




donpepito dijo:


> Humm... hay una POSI grandota en CRI 175.184accs a 3,50€ venta ...




Antes estaba a 3,49... los de La Caixa soltando papeles ayer y hoy a lo grande... tienen que estar como unas castañuelas... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2010)

Hoy a las 14:30 y a las 16:00, datos muy importantes...

* A las 14.30:
*- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES.
*Dato previo: 496.000. Previsión: 469.000.

* A las 14.30:
*- PRODUCTIVIDAD revisión del cuarto trimestre.
*Dato previo: +6,2%. Previsión: +6,1%.
Subpartida de costes laborales:
Dato previo: -4,4%. Previsión: -4,4%.

* A las 16.00:
*- PEDIDOS A FÁBRICA de enero..
*Dato previo: +1%. Previsión: +1,5%.
Excluidos transportes:
Dato previo: -0,6%. Previsión: N/A%.

* A las 16.00:
*- PENDING HOME SALES de enero.
*Dato previo: +1,0%. Previsión: +1,0%.

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Humm... hay una POSI grandota en CRI 175.184accs a 3,50€ venta ...



Alguien confía mucho en mi análisis...


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2010)

Yo mismo puse un stop profit (+20 me ha quedado)... pero es que ayer además ya di un toque de atención: a corto plazo seguimos alcistas y, aunque no creo que las subidas se prolonguen mucho más, todavía podrían llevarnos algo más arriba antes de recortar.


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ¿Alguien confía mucho en mi análisis...?



NO... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Alguno puso stops o ha cerrado los cortos?



Yo cerré los de ayer a primera hora 10635-10580; 10660-10600. Y he vuelto a abrir en 10610 y ahí está palmando. 
He hecho scalping 10700 - 10680 para recuperar algo del que sigue abierto y ahora estoy esperando para volver a abrir en 10720
En el EX50 estoy también esperando en 2824.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

No decís ni pío estáis todos en liquidez mamonas.. deberçia de haber cerrado el corto en Gamesa a 9,26 estuve a punto...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> NO... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Pues se cumple lo que digo morcillón


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> *No decís ni pío estáis todos en liquidez mamonas.. *deberçia de haber cerrado el corto en Gamesa a 9,26 estuve a punto...



pues si, viendo los toros desde la barrera :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

Impresiona ver las 190.000 órdenes de venta en Criteria. Dan ganas de unirse al festival de cortos


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No decís ni pío estáis todos en liquidez mamonas.. deberçia de haber cerrado el corto en Gamesa a 9,26 estuve a punto...



Yo sigo dentro pero ando ocupado con unas cosillas, por eso no hablo mucho, aunque estoy mirando el monitor todo el rato.


----------



## Efren (4 Mar 2010)

> 11:32:36 h.
> Rumores [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



No os hace sospechar? :rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro pero ando ocupado con unas cosillas, por eso no hablo mucho, aunque estoy mirando el monitor todo el rato.



Pues cuando tengas tiempo danos tu opinion sobre lo que nos espera para hoy y mañana :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Impresiona ver las 190.000 órdenes de venta en Criteria. Dan ganas de unirse al festival de cortos



Pues deben ser rapiditos de 3,50 a 3,40 si es que mantiene el canal.


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Impresiona ver las 190.000 órdenes de venta en Criteria. Dan ganas de unirse al festival de cortos



Si la quitan y la ponen más arriba verás como deja de impresionarte... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si la quitan y la ponen más arriba verás como deja de impresionarte...
> 
> 
> Saludos



En 3,55? :XX:


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

> Iniciado por LUCA_CADALORA Ver Mensaje
> 
> No decís ni pío estáis todos en liquidez mamonas.. deberçia de haber cerrado el corto en Gamesa a 9,26 estuve a punto...
> 
> ...




Yo sigo dentro también... por desgracia. Con esos cortos pillados en 10550, no me queda otra que esperar a que "las aguas vuelvan a su cauce" (no pun intended).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

El chulibex está loco, esto no tiene piés ni cabeza...


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En 3,55? :XX:



Seguramente... o más arriba... :S


Hoy tenemos en posición compradora a Morgan Stanley, UBS y Deutsche Securities.


En vendedora esta mañana Credit Agricole y ahora mismo los de La Caixa soltando papeles por un tubo... se ve que no se les acaban... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Mulder, esto no para de hacer máximo tras máximo....


----------



## fmc (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, esto no para de hacer máximo tras máximo....



el ibex.... el euro y el DAX están en rojillo :


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, esto no para de hacer máximo tras máximo....



El chulibex... es el chulibex... 8:



¿estás giñety...? :fiufiu:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

Corto en 3.499. A ver que pasa


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> El chulibex... es el chulibex... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguramente menos que tu con las criterias...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Me voy a desayunar a ver que me encuentro a la vuelta...

(sí como los funcionarios..XD)


----------



## Catacrack (4 Mar 2010)

Pepon se lleva nuestro dinero. Voy a ir pillando turno en caritas, nos vemos mas tarde.


----------



## Interesado (4 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pepon se lleva nuestro dinero. Voy a ir pillando turno en caritas, nos vemos mas tarde.



El de tu avatar es nuestra última esperanza. 

A ver si sube los tipos o algo... sino... ni en Cáritas nos van a querer. :ouch:


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me voy a desayunar a ver que me encuentro a la vuelta...
> 
> (sí como los funcionarios..XD)



¿A las 12? Jurr... por lo menos será un bocata de Calamares ¿no?.

Y sobre el Chulibex... últimamente está adelantando acontecimientos. Hoy me huele a que toca subida... una pena `__´! Así cuesta más encontrar precios menos arriesgados.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Seguramente menos que tu con las criterias...



No creo... cuanto más arriba la suban mejor para mis intereses finales... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> pepon también se pasaba tres pueblos. Si no relee el post de hace solo 3 meses:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2174955-post64991.html
> 
> Me da que no dio ni una.



Si no se le ve será por algo... 



Saludos :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corto en 3.499. A ver que pasa



Yo a 3.498€


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo a 3.498€



Cuantas llevais ¿?

Estoy pensando meter 10.000....


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

> Iniciado por R3v3nANT Ver Mensaje
> 
> Corto en 3.499. A ver que pasa






las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo a 3.498€



De qué :: habláis? :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> De qué :: habláis? :



De cuando vamos a quedar para mejorar el swing


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> De qué :: habláis? :



De Criteria...



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuantas llevais ¿?
> Estoy pensando meter 10.000....



Yo le he metido 3000 CFD's...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De Criteria...
> 
> Yo le he metido 3000 CFD's...





Yo soy el de la posi de 180.000...








Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> pepon también se pasaba tres pueblos. Si no relee el post de hace solo 3 meses:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2174955-post64991.html
> 
> Me da que no dio ni una.




Cómo os pasáis con la gente, aquel fue su último post.


O tal vez no escribe porque se fue a dar la vuelta al mundo con las plusvalías :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De Criteria...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, mi intención es meter 10.000 CFD, a 4 tramos por si acaso...


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo soy el de la posi de 180.000...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu manera de hacer trading me pone cachondo :baba:


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

Ojete calor, posible doble techo en 10750 y guánido posterior ... poneos cortas, perrillas ;-)


edito: me acabo de dar con los cuernos en el doble techo


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

LOL!!! Han quitado el tapón en CRI


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

Que os dije de la posi... :fiufiu:


¿la ves...? pues ya no la ves... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

CM-BA ... 

jurjur... vaya ... vaya... ahora tienen cash para subir la cot. a los 5.50€


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

No la ves... porque la han comprado... RUMBO a los 4,00€


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2010)

Doble techo en 10774... aquí se juega todo...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No la ves... porque la han comprado... RUMBO a los 4,00€



o más allá... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Doble techo en 10774... aquí se juega todo...
> 
> Saludos...



Pues nos vamos parriba


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No la ves... porque la han comprado... RUMBO a los 4,00€



aclárate que ayer comentabas max pain 3,54...


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues nos vamos parriba



Estás un poco cagoncete últimamente... ienso:



Saludos 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

El stoxx ha superado el máximo de ayer. 

Padre que nos matamos!!!!


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

> Pues nos vamos parriba



No veo tu apuesta. Parece que se modera....

sabemos que en el medio plazo tenemos que irnos a los 9000. Qué sentido tendría romper este doble techo? Para ir a dónde? con qué liquidez?

Vale que el chulibex es una cueva de trileros, como recientemente lo definió bien un forero. Pero no es menos cierto que, de donde no hay, no se pué sacar.

(a menos que sea algo temporal con fines engañosos)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Estás un poco cagoncete últimamente... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Las cartas me hablan y me dicen.. precaución...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No veo tu apuesta. Parece que se modera....
> 
> sabemos que en el medio plazo tenemos que irnos a los 9000. Qué sentido tendría romper este doble techo? Para ir a dónde? con qué liquidez?
> 
> ...



Voy corto, no es ninguna apuesta... apuesto por lo contrario.

Hasta que no hable HL no sabemos qué va a pasar... (catacrack certified)


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

> Hasta que no hable HL no sabemos qué va a pasar... *(catacrack cerified)*



Cierto lo que dices, pero mejor no mentes al pobre _catacrack_, que está corto en 10.550 como yo xDDD


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2010)

Momento muy interesante sin duda. De todos modos, el ibex tiene un muro de acero por delante. Entre los 10.800 y los 11.200 se podría volver a librar la primera guerra mundial. Deberían servir para contener las subidas si los yankis se van a máximos, por ejemplo. Yo he pillado un corto, con stop pegado, porque el ratio riesgo/beneficio es muy, muy bueno.

Sea como sea, no me creo las subidas; simplemente es necesario un sentimiento muy alcista para bajar, cosa que, como está demostrado en el foro (y en muchos otros), todavía no se da. Cuando la gente se crea la recuperación, ZAS, de vuelta al guano.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

A corto plazo los 3.54€ ... pero eso puede ser hoy...

Esta semana, con la colocación de los 3.000M€ la caixa tiene cash para seguir alimentando al enGendro CRITERIA-no!!!

XD


----------



## Interesado (4 Mar 2010)

Si yo fuera Trichet, estaría pensando que con las bolsas que no paran de subir y los griegos que colocan la deuda como les da la gana, no es mal momento para empezar a subir los tipos... :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> A corto plazo los 3.54€ ... pero eso puede ser hoy...
> 
> Esta semana, con la colocación de los 3.000M€ la caixa tiene cash para seguir alimentando el enGendro CRITERIA-no!!!
> 
> XD



Pues La Caixa sólo hace que soltar papeles... ahora mismo la única... 8:


Por el otro lado los de Capital Markets haciendo intradia... y los de UBS, Morgan, Deutsche y Ahorro Corporación comprando...



Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Si yo fuera Trichet, estaría pensando que con las bolsas que no paran de subir y los griegos que colocan la deuda como les da la gana, no es mal momento para empezar a subir los tipos... :rolleye:



O pensarías en bajarlos, para que coloquen más deuda y se libre el BCE del pufo...


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

No contaba hoy con que el Stoxx hiciera un nuevo máximo, parece que estamos más alcistas de lo que parece.

De todas formas hoy toca terminar en rojo, espero que no me decepcionen.

Supongo que el rojillo vendrá con los datos de hoy.

edit: De todas formas, por un solo punto, ese máximo apesta


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No contaba hoy con que el Stoxx hiciera un nuevo máximo, parece que estamos más alcistas de lo que parece.
> 
> De todas formas hoy toca terminar en rojo, espero que no me decepcionen.
> 
> Supongo que el rojillo vendrá con los datos de hoy.



Los datos creo que van a venir buenos...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Tonuel, seguro que tienen pensado ir de compras por China, algunas agencias conocen estos datos... y están acumulando.

La veo fuerte desde MIN 3.06€ .... recuerda que mueven el xiringo con pocos millones de accs...negociadas.


----------



## Interesado (4 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Momento muy interesante sin duda. De todos modos, el ibex tiene un muro de acero por delante. Entre los 10.800 y los 11.200 se podría volver a librar la primera guerra mundial. Deberían servir para contener las subidas si los yankis se van a máximos, por ejemplo. Yo he pillado un corto, con stop pegado, porque el ratio riesgo/beneficio es muy, muy bueno.
> 
> Sea como sea, no me creo las subidas; simplemente es necesario un sentimiento muy alcista para bajar, cosa que, como está demostrado en el foro (y en muchos otros), todavía no se da. Cuando la gente se crea la recuperación, ZAS, de vuelta al guano.



Interesante... no sé la fiabilidad que tendrá esto pero:

Bienvenidos a la portada

Alcista 40.5%
Neutral 14.7%
Bajista 44.8%
Encuesta actualizada a 04/03/10

Que no está mal teniendo en cuenta que venimos de...

Ibex: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,322. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,337 a 0,347.

Alcista 27.4%
Neutral 15.0%
Bajista 57.5%
Encuesta actualizada a 25/02/10


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, seguro que tienen pensado ir de compras por China, algunas agencias conocen estos datos... y están acumulando.
> 
> La veo fuerte desde MIN 3.06€ .... recuerda que mueven el xiringo con pocos millones de accs...negociadas.



Igual es momento de mirar también al POP... se me hace la boca agüita... :baba:



Saludos ienso:


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Interesante... no sé la fiabilidad que tendrá esto pero:
> 
> Bienvenidos a la portada
> 
> ...



Se aprecia un cambio, pero todavía falta convencer a la gente. Mientras, estaremos lateralalcistas, es la consecuencia lógica de esta situación.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Lo que se aprecia es que nos la van a meter doblada....XD


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, seguro que tienen pensado ir de compras por China, algunas agencias conocen estos datos... y están acumulando.
> 
> La veo fuerte desde MIN 3.06€ .... recuerda que mueven el xiringo con pocos millones de accs...negociadas.





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo que se aprecia es que nos la van a meter doblada....XD




Los de Credit Agricole han vuelto del almuerzo... ienso:

si no pasa de 3,54 no hay problema... venga chavales que aún podemos... inocho:



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Gamesa en máximos del día, cualquiera amplía ahora...

Mulder dale a la bola y damos los saldos de ayer que vamos a tener que salir por patas.


----------



## debianita (4 Mar 2010)

Que hable Obama, por favor !!! 

Es mi primer post, aunque llevo tiempo siguiendo este hilo. Gracias a todos he aprendido un montón (Mulder, Mixtables, DP, Pecata, Luca etc..) a parte he reido como nunca leyendo los comentarios, especialmente los del Sr Tonuel, por favor levante usted la tapa Tonuel !!! 

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Vaya con los banquitos de segunda división... hoy nuestros queridos MMs han decidido doparlos... XD

POP tomando posiciones... SABADEL ... hasta nuestro amigo Bankinter!!!


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Mexico detects first mutation of swine flu - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Parece que Mulder está tapiando la casa por si vamos los osos heridos a por miel XDDDDDDDDD

Venga Mulder cuéntate algo... aunque sea en el club de campo.


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Vaya con los banquitos de segunda división... hoy nuestros queridos MMs han decidido doparlos... XD
> 
> POP tomando posiciones... SABADEL ... hasta nuestro amigo Bankinter!!!




Están barriendo stops y asustando a las gacelas cortistas... ienso:




Saludos ienso:


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece que Mulder está tapiando la casa por si vamos los osos heridos a por miel XDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Venga Mulder cuéntate algo... aunque sea en el club de campo.



Hay que tener paciencia, aunque hoy podríamos hacer un máximo en Gamesa, pero no lo veo muy probable, de todas formas no habría que descartarlo.

Esta acción está muy bajista ahora mismo, si sube es porque le van a dar otro arreón a la baja en breve.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Están barriendo stops y asustando a las gacelas cortistas... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algo de eso dije yo ayer, y eso que no acierto ni una


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que tener paciencia, aunque hoy podríamos hacer un máximo en Gamesa, pero no lo veo muy probable, de todas formas no habría que descartarlo.
> 
> Esta acción está muy bajista ahora mismo, si sube es porque le van a dar otro arreón a la baja en breve.



Están comprando para sostenerla


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Otro arreón para arriba supongo que querrás decir...XDDDD


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

`__´! Esperando ando... 

En las arias me da cague, han subido mucho... y es cierto que sin nuevo partner le hace falta dinero y van a tirar de nuevas acciones. Así que me espero a leer el Q4.

La vacunera pues igual... no es que esté muy cara, pero para entrar no me gusta a más de 2.20$ y estamos en las mismas poco efectivo y están construyendo laboratorios ¿más papeles?.

Transportes para esta fase de la crisis no me gusta, de construcción igual... hasta que el empleo no se recupere...

Tecnología quizás... hay que mirar.
Energía no me fío...


----------



## Interesado (4 Mar 2010)

Mulder, ¿el miniguano que predecías podría ser el pullback a la línea clavicular y la subida posterior el objetivo de este bonito HCH invertido?


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Wataru... tienes DDSS ... CRXX - ANPI ... MIPI ... SNSS ... CYCC ... DSCO ...


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

Después de comprar los cortos de ayer a primera hora de la mañana, he vuelto a ponerme corto precipitadamente y toda la mañana promediando más y más arriba. Vaya que entre apalancamiento y número de minis no podía jugármela al dato de las 14:30. Fuera en 10740 perdiendo la mitad de las plusvalías de la operación de la mañana.

Ahora a ver qué tal salen y cómo se interpretan los datos.

Edito para Tonuel. Sí, cagón, pero es que el cementerio está lleno de valientes .-)


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Una sabia elección...

Well, it's spring break 2010 starting tomorrow. I could go to Vegas or save the airfare and just dump some money into DP HF


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes:

subidas peponianas a la vista¿?


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes
Vendidos los 2 largos de ibex en 10740. +22.41% y + 5,33%
Llegado al objetivo que me planteé y que en próximos días no podré estar pendiente del mercado,esa el momento de saltar en marcha.
A ver si tengo algun día para surfear.
Salvo imprevisto,la formacion de doble suelo del ibex tiene proyección por encima de 11000.
Pero ya sabeis que la fiabilidad de las figuras desde el mark to market...caca
S2

PD:Cosas de windows,hoy me funcionanlas tildes.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Por aquí hay mucho sentimiento bullish....


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Edito para Tonuel. Sí, cagón, pero es que el cementerio está lleno de valientes... :cook:





y de gacelas...



Saludos 8:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (4 Mar 2010)

No hay volumen.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

Como a los yankees les de por subir hoy de nuevo hasta los 1.125 vamos a ver mucho dolor en el foro.

¿Quién es el distribuidor de esos botes gigantes de vaselina?


----------



## qpvlde (4 Mar 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> No hay volumen.



sin volumen, no hay gacelas...así que a abrir largos toca


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

CRITERIA en PO ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Hemos cerrado el GAP del DAX...


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que han fulminado el máximo de ayer, yo estoy corto y largo a la vez, sigo pensando que hoy acabaremos en rojo.

Creo que vamos a tener sesión guanística con los gringos, tal vez cuando veamos los datos de las 16:00 que son de los que mueven mercado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> CRITERIA en PO ...



De compra o de venta ¿?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

Nos ponemos cortos todo el foro o que¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Nos ponemos cortos todo el foro o que¿?



SI te gusta la tortura china, la automutilación, la disciplina inglesa etc etc si quieres ponte corto con nosotros...


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

tengo el ojete más grande que la boca ::


quiero que pare el dolorrrrrrr

no más dolorrrrrrr

detengan el dolorrrrr !!!


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (4 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Parece que han fulminado el máximo de ayer, yo estoy corto y largo a la vez, sigo pensando que hoy acabaremos en rojo.
> 
> Creo que vamos a tener sesión guanística con los gringos, tal vez cuando veamos los datos de las 16:00 que son de los que mueven mercado.




Como terminemos en rojo, te mereces el premio NOSTRADAMUS-2010, sin duda.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

Yo también estoy corta.
En IBEX y en Eurostoxx.
Y también quiero vaselina de esa. Pero de momento, no voy a cerrar nada. A ver que pasa con el dato de las 16.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también estoy corta.
> En IBEX y en Eurostoxx.
> Y también quiero vaselina de esa. Pero de momento, no voy a cerrar nada. A ver que pasa con el dato de las 16.



Que subiremos.... quita los stops

Me van a meter un PURO con las garantías, pero creo que aguanto hasta el viernes.


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Como terminemos en rojo, te mereces el premio NOSTRADAMUS-2010, sin duda.



El S&P manda y no está haciendo nuevos máximos como los índices europeos, aunque también es cierto que durante la bajada los europeos nos empleamos a fondo y hay que recuperar la correlación un poco.


----------



## Hagen (4 Mar 2010)

Buenas,

En el club de campo recomende SIEMMENS para cortos y se esta comportando bien, el IBEX esta sincronizandose con el resto de indices para irse al guano, simplemente eso.

Tenemos de nuestra parte el 1125 de SP y la pauta de Marzo.

No pain, No Gain


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

Que huevones (y ovarios ) tenéis todos, sois unos suicidas del corto. Seguro que Tonuel es un agente doble (como pone su carnet de hdp) y es el mismísimo Pepon.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Que huevones (y ovarios ) tenéis todos, sois unos suicidas del corto. Seguro que Tonuel es un agente doble (como pone su carnet de hdp) y es el mismísimo Pepon.



No me extrañaría.

Como dicen en Jaén: Ves 3 huevos no? pues son 2.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Alguna explicación de la subida en el iBEX?


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Estoy dentro de DDSS a 1.51USD ...


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

Cárpatos para el club de la comedia:



> Trichet [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> *Resumo: el rollo padre, bla, bla, bla*, pero no ha dicho nada interesante para el mercado, así que les ahorro el tostón. Neutral para el mercado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Alguna explicación de la subida en el iBEX?



Medio foro cerrando cortos.

Bajada de tipos de Trichet

Descuento de probabilidad alta de rescate de España

Tras la recomendación de vender islas para pagar deuda de los alemanes a los griegos, los march negocian con el estado español la venta de Mallorca...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2010)

Madre mia como me estan dejando jajajajajaja


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Alguna explicación de la subida en el iBEX?



Los americanos no van ser menos que los europedos y querrán marcar paquete con una subidita y eso el Ibex lo huele y sube preventivamente 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Madre mia como me estan dejando jajajajajaja



El indicador HL lo deja bien claro...

Y no te piques...

Por cierto, el otro día comentabas que las motos de calle son peligrosas.. explícate un poco...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2010)

De verdad nadie lo ve...? :

SOMOS una panda de gacelas!!!!! ) :: :XX: :´(

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2010)

De esta hace tiempo que doble el valor

Energy XXI (Bermuda) Limited - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De verdad nadie lo ve...? :
> 
> SOMOS una panda de gacelas!!!!! ) :: :XX: :´(
> 
> Saludos...



Esa es una gran verdad...

Luca he comprado a 1.51 unas pocas dptr para un trade rápido. Hay una posi gorda en 1.55 que se la pueden ventilar.

De todas, hoy la cierro.


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

Un saludo a los que nos leen desde el anoni-mato. :X


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

> De verdad nadie lo ve...?



Yo lo único que veo es que tengo la lengua como un gatete ::


ojete calor: CDS de grecia en ascensión meteórica right now. Guano, don't let us down....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esa es una gran verdad...
> 
> Luca he comprado a 1.51 unas pocas dptr para un trade rápido. Hay una posi gorda en 1.55 que se la pueden ventilar.
> 
> De todas, hoy la cierro.



Hoy salen los datos del Q4 lo sabes no?

Te la estás jugando mucho.


----------



## pyn (4 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes, llevo todo el dia de reuniones y no he podido operar, ayer entre corto en GAM en 9.43 voy palmando pero poquito. Yo también veo que hoy podemos cerrar en colorao, tenemos un techo importante y no veo mucha fuerza, claro que las noticias estas "macro" desmangan el mercad y me dejan con el culo girao. A esperar 20 minutines.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Un saludo a los que nos leen desde el anoni-mato. :X



Un saludo, guapisimo


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De verdad nadie lo ve...? :
> 
> SOMOS una panda de gacelas!!!!! ) :: :XX: :´(
> 
> Saludos...



Yo me empezare a preocupar si cerramos por encima de 10825 de momento todo va sobre ruedas


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hoy salen los datos del Q4 lo sabes no?
> 
> Te la estás jugando mucho.



Ya lo he revisado... no salen hoy. Ni de coña me arriesgo más a esperar algo... a menos claro que cuente con ventaja.

Ayer hizo el mejor cierre en 4 meses y terminó fuerte... 

Creo que o bien salen el día 8 (yahoo) o bien el 16... lo han modificado muchas veces.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2010)

Promedie en 10800 me sale la media en 10675


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

> Yo me empezare a preocupar si cerramos por encima de 10825



calla, canalla

si cerramos por encima de 10825 y le digo a mi mujer lo que he palmao sólo en el día de hoy, me mete el rodillo de cocina por el culo.

Que dicho sea de paso entraría sin demasiada oposición, por aquello de cómo me han venido poniendo el ojete hoy mis cortos durante toda la sesión.

pd: nadie piense mal... no es que me guste el rollo culero... pero una vez que es inevitable, lo mejor es no oponer resistencia ::


----------



## pyn (4 Mar 2010)

Por lo pronto estamos demasiado cercas de máximos del día esperando la noticia de las 4, lo que quiere decir, que de caerse esto se caerá muy poco, sin embargo como sea positivo la subida será meteórica, la resistencia es fuerte.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Nos van a follar

Nuevo max en Gamesa, Mulder de momento no acierta, a ver que pasa a las 16:00 pero yo creo que subimos y mucho.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> pd: nadie piense mal... no es que me guste el rollo culero... pero una vez que es inevitable, lo mejor es no oponer resistencia ::




Lo malo no es tanto que te den, si no que te den y te guste ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

Y CRI ya en 3.55 OMG!!!!


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

una gráfica cogida prestada por ahí. ¿esas barras azules son leoncios comprando a distro y siniestro en el DJ?


----------



## Interesado (4 Mar 2010)

No sé a vosotros, pero a mi lo de palmar en grupo al menos como que consuela... :XX:

Vaya crujida nos van a meter, en cuanto pestañeemos estamos en los 11.000... ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Nuevo max en Gamesa de nuevo...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Los de la CAIXA... son unos figuras... ahí está ese dinerito fresco de sus clientes.....


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

Yo porque también llevo un largo y lo compenso que si no mi palmada sería espectacular.

Vaya estreno de club de campo ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los de la CAIXA... son unos figuras... ahí está ese dinerito fresco de sus clientes.....



Si pero eso ya lo has explicado, cuentanos lo del Po que palmo muy poquito y quiero salir.


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nuevo max en Gamesa de nuevo...



Ayer llegó a 9.59, aun hay que sufrir más...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo porque también llevo un largo y lo compenso que si no mi palmada sería espectacular.
> 
> Vaya estreno de club de campo ::



Si, pero el largo no lo dijiste en el club....

Y recomendaste promediar cosa que nunca haces...XD


----------



## fmc (4 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo porque también llevo un largo y lo compenso que si no mi palmada sería espectacular.
> 
> Vaya estreno de club de campo ::



Vamos a tener que transformarlo en club de dominó, que se puede jugar sin problemas entre cartones :ouch:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2010)

Vamos a ir poniendo ordenadamente las recompras de cortos... ::

La lista de la rendición... 

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

PO cumplido a corto plazo, si cierra por encima de los 3.55MAX de varios meses, la cosa se puede complicar.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

Fuera de Dptr ^__^! ha cumplido como una campeona...

Un saludo

ED: He vendido muy pronto.. pero es que no me gusta nada de nada la compañía


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

Yo creo que es el momento de meter unos cortos, si todo el mundo está cerrando cortos, creo que es el momento de abrirlos.

Para que alguien compre, tiene que haber alguien que venda.


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si, pero el largo no lo dijiste en el club....
> 
> Y recomendaste promediar cosa que nunca haces...XD



El largo lo llevo desde el viernes pasado, era de antes y además lo dije por aquí.

Dije de entrar con parte de la posición y meter más cuando fuera bien.


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos a ir poniendo ordenadamente las recompras de cortos... ::
> 
> La lista de la rendición...
> 
> Saludos...



Apúntame en la lista que no los voy a cerrar... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

a ver si ese largo va a ser Gamesa... jajajaja...

Vaya palmada, -2k€ en la cuenta...


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

5 minutos para el desastre.

Señores, ha sido un placer palmar junto a ustedes.


.....y el último que apague la luz.


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> una gráfica cogida prestada por ahí. ¿esas barras azules son leoncios comprando a distro y siniestro en el DJ?



Yo diria que son gacelas... ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

Tengo miedo...


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

Venga chavales... ánimo... que hasta que no cerreis los cortos no palmais... :no:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

EUROSTOXX +0.20% verdad?


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

> 5 minutos para el desastre.
> 
> Señores, ha sido un placer palmar junto a ustedes.
> 
> ...



ten fuerte y aguanta la formación, so gacelazo.... aún no hemos palmado... esto es esparta!! ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> una gráfica cogida prestada por ahí. ¿esas barras azules son leoncios comprando a distro y siniestro en el DJ?



Son las transferencias de nuestras cuentas a los leoncios... ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

Paragon Shipping Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

De Carpatos:



> +1,7%, una décima menos de lo esperado, pero ojo sin transporte +0,1 %


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

Corto en 10780, que los datos son... horrorosos (de vivienda, vamos)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2010)

Tengo el ojete que no me cabe ni una aguja a martillazos,que tension,esto no tiene que ser bueno


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> De Carpatos:



Igual que todos los demás, es decir, subimos...

Encantado de conoceros, después de esta palmada creo que me retiro XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

Venga chavales... es la hora de los cortos en criteria... los de ahorro corporación comprando y palmando... que no se diga... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Paragon Shipping Inc. - Google Finance



Mix, en el economista hay un artículo que han publicado hoy sobre las navieras, que por cierto, han robado la idea... jaja.

El resumen es que este año y el pasado han salido muchos barcos de los astilleros, ojo con ellas.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

EUROSTOXX rojo!!!

PD: FALSA ALARMA!!! verde de nuevo!!!


----------



## fmc (4 Mar 2010)

Marzo 04	16:00	US	Venta de viviendas pendientes (MoM)	!!!	-7,6% 1,6%	1,0%


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

Yo no se que pensareis los demás pero esto apesta a cortos!

Están soltando papelitos a todo meter por todas partes, el guano está ahí.


----------



## pyn (4 Mar 2010)

Qué daño van a hacer....


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

> Están soltando papelitos a todo meter por todas partes, el guano está ahí.



dónde, por Dios?
dónde?

a mí la guardia... la bajada pierde intensidad... se nos va, lancen la boya!

las mujeres y los informáticos primero!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

La robasta va a ser épica.

Yo no veo soltada ni volumen ni nada Mulder, y el Stoxx en verde.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no se que pensareis los demás pero esto apesta a cortos!
> 
> Están soltando papelitos a todo meter por todas partes, el guano está ahí.



Yo es que estoy que no quiero ni mirar a la pantalla.


----------



## Interesado (4 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> dónde, por Dios?
> dónde?
> 
> a mí la guardia... *la bajada pierde intensidad...* se nos va, lancen la boya!
> ...



¿Qué bajada? ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo es que estoy que no quiero ni mirar a la pantalla.



Yo me voy a ir a fumar un cigarrillo, y me iré a casa a las 17:00 no quiero ni ver el cierre porque si me quedo a +0 (cosa casi imposible) cierro todos los cortos.


----------



## pyn (4 Mar 2010)

HL cierra posición por el bien del hilo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> HL cierra posición por el bien del hilo.



HL nunca nos falla, aunque el ma-mon nos avisa tarde últimamente.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Hay musha volatilidad... el iBEX debe estar sujeto por los bancos y TEL.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

Por momentos el Eurostoxx en rojo.


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

El Stoxx ya está en rojo.


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

Pues la excusa de las nevadas ha aguantado 5 minutos la cosa, también corto en 10780 como destr0 aunque todavía no lo tengo claro.



> -7,6 % mucho peor de lo esperado, dato horrible, aunque los operadores comentan que está distorsionado por las nevadas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues la excusa de las nevadas ha aguantado 5 minutos la cosa, también corto en 10780 como destr0 aunque todavía no lo tengo claro.



El la robasta nos vamos a reír.

Voy pillando una botella de jack daniel´s y nos vemos en el club de campo...


----------



## Catacrack (4 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Venga chavales... ánimo... que hasta que no cerreis los cortos no palmais... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Pues yo tengo a los de R4 pidiendome que ingreso dinero sino quiero que me cierren la posicion.

Y los CDFs y derivados digas lo que digas palmas o ganas cada dia.


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

> Voy pillando una botella de jack daniel´s y nos vemos en el club de campo...



Apúntame, ya sólo me queda el alcohol hoy.

Aunque no puedo desplazarme físicamente a vuestro club de campo, porque para viaje, viaje, el que me van a meter hoy.

esto empezó ::::
y va a terminar :8::8:

y entonces los leoncios harán


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues yo tengo a los de R4 pidiendome que ingreso dinero sino quiero que me cierren la posicion.
> 
> Y los CDFs y derivados digas lo que digas palmas o ganas cada dia.



Como tu dices es.

Caritas power!


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El la robasta nos vamos a reír.
> 
> Voy pillando una botella de jack daniel´s y nos vemos en el club de campo...



Luca se nos va a echar al trago


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

> Pues yo tengo a los de R4 pidiendome que ingreso dinero sino quiero que me cierren la posicion.



Mis condolencias. Acabas de conocer la versión hispana de un Margin Call.

El acabóse de los inversores. 
El némesis de las gacelas.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HL nunca nos falla, aunque el ma-mon nos avisa tarde últimamente.



Aguantar coño,lloricas... 


PD: Estoy largo desde el 10350 y me estoy llevando vuestra pasta jajajajajaja


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Entrando de nuevo a 1.51 en las dptr. Veremos si a la segunda me cascan... jaja

DP! lo que comentabas ayer sobre las ordenes en Level2, yo creo que es porque muchos ponen "todo o nada".. a mi también me pasa...


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

Bueno señores, la tarde ya va tomando tintes guanísticos.

Como tenía que ser.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

Luca, mejor saca una botella de Bollinger, esto se cae!!!!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mix, en el economista hay un artículo que han publicado hoy sobre las navieras, que por cierto, han robado la idea... jaja.
> 
> El resumen es que este año y el pasado han salido muchos barcos de los astilleros, ojo con ellas.
> 
> Un saludo



Te importaría pasar el link.

Muchas gracias!.

PD: Para mi esta es la mejor naviera que he encontrado, y me he visto unas cuantas. Luego posteo en la kelly campo un informe...


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

Posible punto de rebote inminente en el dax en 5783

2818 en el stoxx


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

Venga, abajo, empujad todos.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

Mix:

El índice Baltic Dry dejará de ser un termómetro útil del estado del comercio mundial - 3/03/10 - 1955795 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

> Venga, abajo, empujad todos.



Yo estaba ya sirviéndome un copazo de absolut vodka. Debo parar o me lo echo doble?

edito: pero esto qué es... pero esto qué es?... guano incoming?


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

5783 tocado, si lo pierde próximo objetivo 5773, y si pierde esta último, irá a por el mínimo diario, 5764


----------



## fmc (4 Mar 2010)

El euro acompaña


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

venga, a por esos 5773


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2010)

¡Victoria! Ahora sólo queda preguntarse.... ¿hasta dónde?


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

hombre, algo es algo

he podido soltar 10 minis cortos con +300€ de plusvies con el miniguano reciente que hemos tenido.

claro que aún me queda el marronazo de los 10 minis cortos en 10.550, que a ver cómo me lo como


el día bastante bien. La semana bastante jodida.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Yo sigo rojo pero 0,5k...

No me tomo el tito jack delante de la peña en el curro porque pueden flipar pero he estado a punto...


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

5773 tocado, posible punto de no retorno si no rebota


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Mar 2010)

Bueno...yo solo queria hacer una breve intervencion para presentarle mis respetos al Sr.Mulder,yo no se como coño lo hace...pero mis respetos ahi estan


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

5764 es el mínimo del día y también el punto de no retorno final


----------



## fmc (4 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> 5773 tocado, posible punto de no retorno si no rebota



Se ha pasado de frenada


----------



## pyn (4 Mar 2010)

¿Es cosa mía o ha sido decer HL que iba largo desde 10360 y esto bajar? Estoy obsesionado!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2010)

Cierro los cortos del ibex que coji en 10800 en 10680


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno...yo solo queria hacer una breve intervencion para presentarle mis respetos al Sr.Mulder,yo no se como coño lo hace...pero mis respetos ahi estan



Vamos a esperar al cierre...


Sí que confiamos, por eso vamos todos cortos aquí... está sembrado últimamente.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Es cosa mía o ha sido decer HL que iba largo desde 10360 y esto bajar? Estoy obsesionado!!!



No.Es porque yo he vendido mis largos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro los cortos del ibex que coji en 10800 en 10680



No estabas gargo desde 10450? inocho:


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro los cortos del ibex que coji en 10800 en 10680



¿Pero tu no ibas largo?
No entiendo nada...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿es cosa mía o ha sido decer hl que iba largo desde 10360 y esto bajar? Estoy obsesionado!!!



hl=vix........


----------



## fmc (4 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Cierro los cortos del ibex que coji en 10800 en 10680



Debería de caer a plomo :baba:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Es cosa mía o ha sido decer HL que iba largo desde 10360 y esto bajar? Estoy obsesionado!!!



Lo dije de coña,pero ponerlo y pabajooooooooooo!!!


----------



## pyn (4 Mar 2010)

Veo nerviosismo por saber las posiciones de HL xDDDD.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Pero tu no ibas largo?
> No entiendo nada...



No importa, lo importante es que abra otro largo.


----------



## fmc (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No estabas gargo desde 10450? inocho:





pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Pero tu no ibas largo?
> No entiendo nada...



Ha engañado a los MM


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Lo dije de coña,pero ponerlo y pabajooooooooooo!!!



Ya está claro, cerremos el club binguero, los leoncios solo siguen a HL


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

> Bueno...yo solo queria hacer una breve intervencion para presentarle mis respetos al Sr.Mulder,yo no se como coño lo hace...pero mis respetos ahi estan



Bueno, Mulder dijo que acabaríamos en "rohirrin" hoy, que si no me fallan las cuentas es < 10.590. 

Ojalá así sea.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Vamos iBex sigue bajando!!! (como lo odio)


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, Mulder dijo que acabaríamos en "rohirrin" hoy, que si no me fallan las cuentas es < 10.590.
> 
> Ojalá así sea.



Ya lo he dicho un millón de veces, pero los análisis aplican a Stoxx y S&P, ambos en rojo ahora mismo. El Ibex siempre hace lo que le sale de ahí.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Concentrémonos en mañana, no vaya a ser que tengamos un gap al alza...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Cierro corto abg 19,25 18, 80 no está mal..


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2010)

Mixtables activame la cuenta del club de bingerosssssss
Que voyyyyyy jajajajaja


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

> Concentrémonos en mañana, no vaya a ser que tengamos un gap al alza...



No dispongo de margen de maniobra, Luca... estoy pillado con cortos en 10.550, nada puedo hacer si mañana hay gap al alza, mas que esperar tiempos mejores.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mixtables activame la cuenta del club de bingerosssssss
> Que voyyyyyy jajajajaja



Vente que se te extrañaba.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Veo nerviosismo por saber las posiciones de HL xDDDD.



Cada uno en su estilo,Mulder y el son los autenticos gurus del hilo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No dispongo de margen de maniobra, Luca... estoy pillado con cortos en 10.550, nada puedo hacer si mañana hay gap al alza, mas que esperar tiempos mejores.



Tranquilo, ya se encargará ZP de abrir la boca, que se lo está pidiendo su hamijo chaves.


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

No me gusta que no siga bajando...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> No me gusta que no siga bajando...



Por eso digo que nos concentremos en mañana, parece toma de beneficios de gacelas.


----------



## Interesado (4 Mar 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa? [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> Aparte de los malos datos macro que han causado mucho daño en su momento, el de ventas de viviendas pendientes ha sido horrible, se está bajando por la caída del sector energético que sigue a la bajada del futuro del crudo



Joder, si con todos los datos desastrosos que han salido sólo hemos bajado esta miseria... no me quiero ni imaginar para dónde iremos a la que salga algo medio positivo.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2010)

No os encoñeis mucho con los cortos
Hemos tocado la parte alta del canal del ibex y toca bajar.El cot de los megaespeculatas sigue en máximos y las gacelas han ampliado cortos.Seguiran desplumándolos.


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por eso digo que nos concentremos en mañana, parece toma de beneficios de gacelas.



No, si lo digo porque como no pierda el mínimo diario creo que pegará un buen rebote ahora luego. Los dobles suelos (y techos son muy peligrosos)


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

Esta mierda patria está en verde, y el stoxx recuperando.
Que sufrimiento.


----------



## kokaine (4 Mar 2010)

en serio creeis que las gacelas saben ponerse cortas??

No se de que cantidad hablamos, pero el numero de gente (en españa) que sepa ponerse corta debe ser ridiculo al lado del los que solo saben operar en largo.

Quizas estemos en un juego de ir enganchando a toda esa gente que solo opera en largo y debido a los intereses tan bajos tengan mucha liquidez. Entra y entra dinero hasta que.....llegue el GUANO autentico; Y si nos atenemos a los comentarios de que sobre octubre llegara la primera subida de tipos USA, este verano promete darnos emociones muuy fuertes.


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

Hoy tenemos que acabar el dia en rojo, aunque ya lo tengamos no estamos muy lejos y creo que seguiremos bajando de aquí al cierre, mañana deberíamos tener gap a la baja.


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

En criteria ya sólo compran los gacelas de ahorro corporación... hemos aguantado el tipo chavales enhorabuena... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Tonuel... en subasta ... verás a CRI en 3.55€ ... acabo de hablar con la mesa. XD


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> en serio creeis que las gacelas saben ponerse cortas??



Miranos a nosotros. Todo el hilo corto.
Y palmando como campeones.


----------



## rosonero (4 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por eso digo que nos concentremos en mañana, parece *toma de beneficios de gacelas.*





Efectivamente, 10780 ---> 10700  Y ahora de mirón.


----------



## pyn (4 Mar 2010)

Cuanto menos es sospechoso que la bajada se pare justo en el cierre de ayer, así que, al menos en el ibex el güano no será hoy, mañana quizás, pero hoy cerramos en más de 10700...


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... en subasta ... verás a CRI en 3.55€ ... acabo de hablar con la mesa. XD



Diles que se metan la mesa por el culo... y que no voy a cerrar los cortos...








Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Esto vuelve a tener muy muy mala pinta...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

No tienen vaselina... dicen que la tienen que reponer, rotura de stock por culpa del grupo burbuja.info XD


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

¿No tienen que salir más datos ya hoy?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Creo que cerramos en 10.800


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No tienen vaselina... dicen que la tienen que reponer, rotura de stock por culpa del grupo burbuja.info XD



Pues que se la metan sin vaselina... si van comprados les gustará... 8:


Por cierto... Bankinter a 6,32... aparece otro candidato a llevarse el premio gordo... )


Saludos :XX:


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Mar 2010)

Me atreveria a asegurar que esto no cierra en rojo hoy...::


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

Bueno, esperando la última bajada para cerrar cortos


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Bueno, esperando la *última bajada* para cerrar cortos




??? :::: ?????


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Bueno, esperando la última bajada para cerrar cortos



Yo también la estoy esperando pero esto cada vez sube más.
Y tengo que cerrar un mini del ibex porque si no me quedo en rojo.


----------



## kokaine (4 Mar 2010)

Pues yo acabo de meterle un buen cargador de cortos a CRI esta prácticamente en cotizaciones de sep 2008. Asi que a ver que pasa.


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me atreveria a asegurar que esto no cierra en rojo hoy...::



ey crack... ya que te veo hoy puesto en predicciones hazme un favor... analízame gamesa please...







Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

Eurostoxx cerca del verde otra vez.
Maldita sea.


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

5804 será máximo de este rebote


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

esperando al ibex en 10705 :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

opá... menudo volumen tenemos hoy en criteria... a estos mamones de ACF mañana les vamos a dejar con el ojete al rojo... 


como diria don Antonio:


*están soltando papelón... lavando por arriba... *jajaja 



Edito:


si no palmara lo que estoy palmando me iria a celebrarlo... pero cuando rompamos los dos euros acordaros de dias como el de hoy.... ahí aguantamos... con dos cojones...


Saludos


----------



## Blackbird (4 Mar 2010)

Acabará bajando. Solo falta saber que dia.


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2010)

A mí me ha saltado el stop profit, por lo que estoy fuera también :/


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

falta un meneo de arbol antes de cierre


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

here we go


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2010)

El ibex está cruzando el canal haciendo un lateral bajista 10800-10700.Llegara a la línea de soporte al final de la sesión de hoy,o primeras horas de mañana.
Cuidadín que puede dar el brinco.


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

Voy a enviarle un paquetito con un Nelson a los de ahorro corporación... que alguien me remita por mp el nombre del pollo encargado de la mesa que está comprando media criteria... :XX:





Saludos :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Mixtables activame la cuenta del club de bingerosssssss
> Que voyyyyyy jajajajaja



No te ha llegado¿?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (4 Mar 2010)

si,estoy con el movil cuando llegue a casa activo el link


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

jojojo con la robasta... mañana catacrack en criteria... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Opsss... acaba de llegar el cuidador/banquero de ARIAd... se había olvidado poner el modo auto... jejeje... muchas gacelillas, estaban vendiendo. XD


----------



## kokaine (4 Mar 2010)

yo al menos ya voy ganando la comision de la compra.... todos vemos tan claro q CRI es carne de corto?


----------



## Interesado (4 Mar 2010)

Bueno, os dejo. Casi que prefiero no mirar. Me voy a por el Jack Daniel's.

Tonuel, dáles lo suyo a los de Criteria!


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Opsss... acaba de llegar el cuidador/banquero de ARIAd... se había olvidado de poner el modo auto... jejeje... muchas gacelillas, estaban vendiendo. XD



Eso y que han publicado en las noticias, estrategias con los Puts, y a las gacelas no les gusta ver unidad esas dos palabras.

Con las Dptr, se me han quedado por vender 1200 acciones en 1.53 `__´ a esperar o se me comen el poco beneficio.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2010)

Atenta la compañia megaostion del eur usd.


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

Finalmente me he quedado corto, veremos cuanto me duele el gap de mañana


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Ariad Pharmaceuticals (NASDAQ: ARIA) is seeing a peculiar put sale this morning. The May $2.50 put was sold on the bid 7,000 times just after the opening bell for $0.30; this is odd because the <nobr style="font-weight: normal; font-size: 100%; color: blue;" id="itxt_nobr_0_0">stock</nobr> is currently trading $2.87, just 13% above the strike. I never, ever feel it prudent to sell short option on biotech stocks—ever, so this trade seemed ridiculous to me. 



After further review it appears that several blocks of Ariad common stock was sold short right around the time of the options transaction. This makes much more sense from a risk perspective. The trader is effectively getting short the stock here but does not think that there is any downside below $2.20. If the stock were to go to zero, they would make 13% from being sort the stock as well and the 10.5% return from the short put sale.


This trade does not really give much protection on the upside, however, and large losses will start to be taken above $3.17.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Finalmente me he quedado corto, veremos cuanto me duele el gap de mañana



Sobrevivirás, el euro se acaba de escoñar


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2010)

CNBC live:Breaking News
Moody´s downgrades DEUTSCHE BANK to C+ from B

Ossstiaaaaaa!!


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Sobrevivirás, el euro se acaba de escoñar



Sí, ya lo he visto, pero me prometí a mi mismo que no me volvería a quedar dentro a cierre de mercado, y de nuevo no lo he cumplido


----------



## destr0 (4 Mar 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> CNBC live:Breaking News
> Moody´s downgrades DEUTSCHE BANK to C+ from B
> 
> Ossstiaaaaaa!!



Eso sí es un motivo para un buen guano

Edit: No lo veo en su web, tienes link?


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

Había empezado la semana con muy buen pie y la estoy acabando mal, no por mucho pero si algo mal, aunque mi intención es quitarme pronto de encima los cortos de Gamesa y mantener los largos de Danone.

Creo que a medio plazo estamos muy alcistas, lo de hoy ha sido una pausa, cuando se cae no se cae mucho, aunque estamos algo laterales estos días todo acabará encauzándose por donde ha de ir.

Mañana es el dia más dudoso de toda la semana, creo que tendremos verde pálido tal como anuncié el sábado en otro dia de idas y venidas.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2010)

Se refiere a los parámetros de fortaleza financiera de la entidad.
Mare mia...


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Finalmente me he quedado corto, veremos cuanto me duele el gap de mañana




A mi el de hoy me ha salvado el día, lo demás ha sido como una procesión de Semana Santa: dolor y sufrimiento.

Corto también para mañana en Sincriterio e ibex.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2010)

¿Como ha ido la robasta del Ibex?¿Se nota el noticion?

Amplio:
La deuda a largo plazo de DB degradada a AA3 desde AA1
Fortaleza finanaciera degradada C+ desde B.

Y ahora entrevistan a un pavo de la competencia(Commerzbank) para que lo comente y meter más barro


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

Deutsche Bank AG (USA) - Google Finance

No parece que le afecte mucho...

Noticia interesante.

Deutsche launches corporate bond ETF - IFAonline


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿Como ha ido la robasta del Ibex?¿Se nota el noticion?



no creo que sea por eso... pero yo he llegado a ver a criteria a 3,49... lógicamente la han subido al final... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

Bajar coño, que hasta yo voy corto!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Mar 2010)

Yo tmb me he quedado corto y no lo he querido ver, lo de la bajada de rating me mola mucho.

Mulder, de momento repasa bien los datos, y sóplanos los saldos de ayer y de hoy que es lo que importa, los pronósticos más o menos para mañana dan igual.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel... en subasta ... verás a CRI en 3.55€ ... acabo de hablar con la mesa. XD





> CRIT.CAIXACORP
> ( MCE: CRI.MC / ISIN ES0140609019 )
> Última transacción:	3,54 €
> Hora de cotización:	17:33
> ...



:::


----------



## Mulder (4 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto, como corresponde a un dia de bajadas, aunque sigue habiendo poco movimiento, sobre todo por la tarde.

- Han comprado durante casi todo el dia, hasta las 15:00.
- A partir de ahí han empezado a vender.
- La subasta ha sido muy curiosa, han vendido un superpaquetón de los que pocas veces se ven (cinco veces lo habitual) y luego han comprado otro paquete que era la quinta parte del anterior.

El movimiento en subasta me da a entender que para mañana esperan una bajada fuerte en apertura y están deshaciendo posiciones largas, le tienen miedo a algo, tal vez a la altura.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Wataru, ARIAd,,, lleva negociadas menos de 100k accs desde la caída a 2.78USD ... está claro quien está al mando del barco ahora... solo ellos están comprando para mantenerla dentro de los 2.80USD.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, ARIAd,,, lleva negociadas menos de 100k accs desde la caída a 2.78USD ... está claro quien está al mando del barco ahora... solo ellos están comprando para mantenerla dentro de los 2.80USD.



No diré lo que haría, porque aún hay gente dentro. Pero de verdad yo me esperaba al Q4, que segurísimo se han gastado un pastón en el trial del Rida y de Merck aún no se sabe nada... (que seguro que si, pero también es muy probable que emitan nuevas acciones).

Seguirla la estoy siguiendo... ya llegará el momento de subirse de nuevo.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Mar 2010)

En el DJI los stokasticos están marcando viraje.
Esperemos con ansia viva.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

He cerrado el corto del IBEX palmando pero es que si no se me quedaba la cuenta en negativo.
No parece que estemos bajando demasiado...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Al menos en NVAX, los MMs tienen +clase para tumbarla, solo centavos... quiero pensar, q están acumulando vendiendo y recomprando sus acciones, para pillar las de las gacelas... no tiene mucho sentido el juego desde el lunes.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Al menos en NVAX, los MMs tienen +clase para tumbarla, solo centavos... quiero pensar, q están acumulando vendiendo y recomprando sus acciones, para pillar las de las gacelas... no tiene mucho sentido el juego desde el lunes.



Juas dile eso a todos los pillados que han dejado entre los 4-7$ con una bajada mensual de 1 dolar...

Son todos iguales xD solo nos quieren por nuestro dinero jaja


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

El soporte tocho está claro que está en 1117.


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> :::



El máximo 3,549 ha sido poco antes de las 4 y luego ha tocadp los 3,548 poco después de las 5... en la robasta de 3,53-3,54 se ha ido a los 3,50-3,49 del tirón, luego en el último minuto la han dejado donde está ahora... 8:




Mulder dijo:


> El movimiento en subasta me da a entender que para mañana esperan una bajada fuerte en apertura y están deshaciendo posiciones largas, le tienen miedo a algo, tal vez a la altura.







Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

En ACAD ... lo prepararon mejor ... y allí están en su rango eterno... aquí tienen esperanzas de volver a verlos .... 7.79USD ... el temita de la web mexicana... es sospechosa... en MEXICO tienen aprobada la vacuna al 100%

Luego vendrá la autorización para INDIA.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Los de Ahorro, han comprado el 15% de CRITERIA, se han gastado 2.871.689,61€


----------



## tonuel (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los de Ahorro, han comprado el 15% de CRITERIA, se han gastado 2.871.689,61€




: : :


se merecen una ampliación... 





enviadme la dirección por diossss... jajaja :XX:

Saludos :XX:


----------



## no_loko (4 Mar 2010)

Estoy fuera de ARIA. Al final he decidido venderlas. Además ha sido casi obligado. Me he pegado un buen hoxtión hoy con mis cortos del IBEX y necesito liquidez. Espero no haberla cagado doblemente. Un saludo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

First Industrial Realty Trust, Inc. - Google Finance

DCT Industrial Trust Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2010)

Para los cortos, no es por nada, pero los principales índices europeos están haciendo HCH invertidos...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (4 Mar 2010)

Una pregunta. ¿Hasta cuando puede durar o podemos llegar en este v-e-r-a-n-i-l-l-o del m-e-m-b-r-i-l-l-o¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## kokaine (4 Mar 2010)

Yo veo un pull-back, al 1.114 del SP, base del canal alcista; y probablemente una correcion mas severa si lo rompe.


----------



## Interesado (4 Mar 2010)

Yo he comentado antes lo del HCH-i, la verdad es que está bastante peligroso el tema para los cortos. Especialmente desde que parece que está prohibido bajar pase lo que pase.

Cuento con que tenemos vencimiento en un par de semanas y que no les interesa empezar a subir índices a lo loco (el strike of pain está en los 2800pts en el Eurostoxx), pero de todos modos hay que estar muy atentos. 

Tampoco le veo mucho sentido a que esta subida vaya mucho más allá sin tomarse un mínimo descanso. En el ibex tenemos bastantes figuras medio abiertas: hch, canal lateral-alcista, doble techo, doble suelo, loreal... :rolleye:

De todos modos, aunque los cortos en el IBEX siempre dan un plus de seguridad respecto de los foráneos, recordemos que la previsión de Mulder es de subidas importantes en breve, con lo que seguramente acabaremos cumpliendo los HCH.


----------



## debianita (4 Mar 2010)

El eur/dolar -1%, más lo acontecido hoy con la rebaja del DB deberia hacernos bajar mañana, no? Me temo que eso no valga para el maldito chulibex 

quiero WANOOOOOOOO!

PD: Me han hecho pupita hoy con mis cortos, pero soy valiente. Como me jodan les meto más cargadores!


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El eur/dolar -1%, más lo acontecido hoy con la rebaja del DB deberia hacernos bajar mañana, no? Me temo que eso no valga para el maldito chulibex
> 
> quiero WANOOOOOOOO!
> 
> PD: Me han hecho pupita hoy con mis cortos, pero soy valiente. Como me jodan les meto más cargadores!



o__O?? 

¿Eres un clon de Tonuel? Me parece a mi que deberías leer a gente que gane dinero (no a mi, juas). 

En fin... espero por el bien del foro que esto se caiga.

Un saludo

ED: Te convendría leer el blog de Kuji si vas con contratos.


----------



## debianita (4 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> o__O??
> 
> ¿Eres un clon de Tonuel? Me parece a mi que deberías leer a gente que gane dinero (no a mi, juas).
> 
> ...



:XX: No soy un clon ... o almenos eso creo . Lo de leer a gente que gane dinero, lo hago (seguí al doctor Mulder una vez, con las GRF y palmé :XX: ) Supongo que soy una auténtica gacela, veia tan claro el w**o para hoy, que ayer al final me flipé con los cortos. Pero los aguanto! 

Un saludo

EDIT: Wata lo leo, llevo siguiendo en la sombra el hilo y loc@s por el Nasdaq, gracias por el consejo. Aparte me estoy documentando leyendo bibliografia del tema. Pero eso no quita que sea un newbie


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :XX: No soy un clon ... o almenos eso creo . Lo de leer a gente que gane dinero, lo hago (seguí al doctor Mulder una vez, con las GRF y palmé :XX: ) Supongo que soy una auténtica gacela, veia tan claro el w**o para hoy, que ayer al final me flipé con los cortos. Pero los aguanto!
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> EDIT: Wata lo leo, llevo siguiendo en la sombra el hilo y loc@s por el Nasdaq, gracias por el consejo. Aparte me estoy documentando leyendo bibliografia del tema. Pero eso no quita que sea un newbie



Por un momento al ver el nick pensé que eras una chica... pero ya veo que no. Otro maromo.

Aqui me siento tan sola... no tengo a nadie con quien hablar de visillos, decoración, trapitos, del Duque... voy a mandarle un privi a animosa, a ver si le interesa la bolsa y se pasa por aquí.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :XX: No soy un clon ... o almenos eso creo . Lo de leer a gente que gane dinero, lo hago (seguí al doctor Mulder una vez, con las GRF y palmé :XX: ) Supongo que soy una auténtica gacela, veia tan claro el w**o para hoy, que ayer al final me flipé con los cortos. Pero los aguanto!
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> EDIT: Wata lo leo, llevo siguiendo en la sombra el hilo y loc@s por el Nasdaq, gracias por el consejo. Aparte me estoy documentando leyendo bibliografia del tema. Pero eso no quita que sea un newbie



Ok, la cosa está en si coinciden Mulder y Kuji, tienes un 70% ya hecho... jajaja

Pues va a ser verdad que este hilo lo lee mucha gente... el otro día con la acción vacunera de DP!, publicaron rumores en el hilo y bien que subió.

Ummm y si el negocio va a estar en la manipulación y nosotros aquí apostando al caballo cojo... jajaja

Bueno espero que lo hagas mejor que nosotros... porque sino te queda un largo trecho de perdidas :fiufiu:.

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ok, la cosa está en si coinciden Mulder y Kuji, tienes un 70% ya *echo*... jajaja



Ahahahahahahahahah,
TALIVAN, TALIVAN, TALIVAN.


----------



## debianita (4 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por un momento al ver el nick pensé que eras una chica... pero ya veo que no. Otro maromo.



Siento la decepción ... :o



Wataru_ dijo:


> Ok, la cosa está en si coinciden Mulder y Kuji, tienes un 70% ya echo... jajaja
> 
> Pues va a ser verdad que este hilo lo lee mucha gente... el otro día con la acción vacunera de DP!, publicaron rumores en el hilo y bien que subió.
> 
> ...



Es buena esta .... es como las alineaciones planetarias de la Pajín :XX: Kuji + Mulder = Pasta gansa

En cuanto a los rumores.... deberiamos pedirle a Calopez acceso al goolge analytics y comprobar las IP con la de los leoncios 

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Si, en cuanto tengamos el consultorio de DP... vamos a colocar musho papel...!!!! jejejeje


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahahahahahahahahah,
> TALIVAN, TALIVAN, TALIVAN.



Pues me has dejado en duda...

Lo estoy mirando ^__^!

ED: Corregido, que mal me sonaba con H, pero así es...

:** Ésta te la guardo Peca... jajajaja


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Hoy tengo por aquí los helicopteros volando todo el día.... mañana está aquí supermoratinos con los ministros de exteriores EU.


----------



## debianita (4 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pues me has dejado en duda...
> 
> Lo estoy mirando ^__^!



De echar, se echa todo, hasta la H  y parece que este no es el caso. Creo que ese era el nemotécnico que me enseñaron en la escuela.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy tengo por aquí los helicopteros volando todo el día.... mañana está aquí supermoratinos con los ministros de exteriores EU.



Pues estaba pensando en comprar unas FAZ, al cierre... pero pfff no se, no se...

Sobre Moratinos, siento discernir, a mi me parece muy inteligente seguirle el rollo al mono este... hay muchos intereses españoles y lo primero son los negocios.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Esas FAS / FAZ son muy peligrosas... han hecho varios contrasplits.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Hay posis grandes en 2.27USD y 2.30USD en NVAX...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Esas FAS / FAZ son muy peligrosas... han hecho varios contrasplits.



Casi todos los ETF tienden a 0. Y más estos en particular... solo son para intradías o para poco más.

Por cierto, de volumen andan muertas las nvax... y si con este volumen no la consiguen subir pfff


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por un momento al ver el nick pensé que eras una chica... pero ya veo que no. Otro maromo.
> 
> Aqui me siento tan sola... no tengo a nadie con quien hablar de visillos, decoración, trapitos, del Duque... voy a mandarle un privi a animosa, a ver si le interesa la bolsa y se pasa por aquí.



Tienes a kuji...

Animo wapisima!!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Casi todos los ETF tienden a 0. Y más estos en particular... solo son para intradías o para poco más.
> 
> Por cierto, de volumen andan muertas las nvax... y si con este volumen no la consiguen subir pfff



No sólo esas...

todas están de capa caída aunque espera una señal al final de la sesión..


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2010)

Donpepito, se lo brindo,...dijiste que iba a doblar el valor, pues si , pues si 

Energy XXI (Bermuda) Limited
20.89 +0.70 (3.47%)


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

CLDX ... corrigiendo los excesos....

NVAX... puede que esten aprovechando para cerrar cortos con tranquilidad, no tienen intenciones de tumbarla al estilo A .....

Mañana voy a llamar a ROVI PR... para preguntar por los avances del nuevo partner... 

XD


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tienes a kuji...
> 
> Animo wapisima!!



Juasss a Kuji háblale de Money... el tema de visillos creo que no le hace mucha ilusión jaja.

Pero es cierto, se ven muy pocas mujeres inversoras en los foros... ¿será que son más listas que nosotros? <--- quitarle los ¿? jaja.


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Ya sabes por qué decidí vender las ARIAd, despúes de llevarlas +6 meses??? .. otras han duplicado su valor en 10 días... y nosotros sube baja... baja sube... q le den al CEO!

Enhorabuena Pepitoria por esas merecidas plusvalías... XD


----------



## debianita (4 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pero es cierto, se ven muy pocas mujeres inversoras en los foros... ¿será que son más listas que nosotros? <--- quitarle los ¿? jaja.



:XX: acabas de postular un teorema


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

NVAX, en una hora, hemos negociado unas* 30k accs...* muchas son venta y compra de los MMs... los 2.00USD son por ahora un suelo creíble.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya sabes por qué decidí vender las ARIAd, despúes de llevarlas +6 meses??? .. otras han duplicado su valor en 10 días... y nosotros sube baja... baja sube... q le den al CEO!
> 
> Enhorabuena Pepitoria por esas merecidas plusvalías... XD



La culpa fue nuestra por no poner un Stop en mi caso y una gestión del beneficio en el tuyo.

Con las bios hay que tener mucho cuidado que te despluman. Solo has de leer el foro de yahoo de novavax y asustarse...

El problema es que ahora ya la gente sabe que el h1n1 es un blufff que no hace mucha pupa y lo que vende es el miedo.

Tenemos que encontrar la próxima esperanza o la próxima pandémia para ganar dinero, pero que difícil es...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Además tenemos a los listos, INDEX VENTURE, dispone de los warrants... supongo que ya los habrá ejecutado en estos días y colocado las acciones. XD

Y la supuesta dilución con el nuevo hype del ap234, parece que Harvey a dejado de lado RIDA... y quiere sacar cash con este proyecto, como poco a 5 años de tener algo en el mercado, por muchas especulaciones del foro yahoo... puede que RIDA la rechazen en los resultados de finales de año... pero antes tendrán 150 millones de accs en circulación.

Hasta llegar a las 525M de CTIC... tienen hype de sobra!!!!

CTIC siempre recupera... con spikes... es el clon de HEB, en sus mejores tiempos.

XD


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

Wataru, NVAX la tengo en cartera por la tecnología en fabricación de vacunas y las relaciones que tienen con el gobierno... el nuevo chairman ... es un fenómeno para vender empresas.

y nuestro amigo AL GORE tiene unos cuantos millones de accs, compradas a 4.25USD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pues me has dejado en duda...
> 
> Lo estoy mirando ^__^!
> 
> ...



Truco del almendruco:

Si es de echar algo, echar un ojo, echar una mirada, echar a la calle, sin h.

Si es de hacer entonces con H.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hoy tengo por aquí los helicopteros volando todo el día.... mañana está aquí supermoratinos con los ministros de exteriores EU.



Andas por Isla Canela?

PD: Tirales tomates o algo, a ver si espabilan...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

En el califato... XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Esas FAS / FAZ son muy peligrosas... han hecho varios contrasplits.





Wataru_ dijo:


> Pues estaba pensando en comprar unas FAZ, al cierre... pero pfff no se, no se...
> 
> Sobre Moratinos, siento discernir, a mi me parece muy inteligente seguirle el rollo al mono este... hay muchos intereses españoles y lo primero son los negocios.





Wataru_ dijo:


> Casi todos los ETF tienden a 0. Y más estos en particular... solo son para intradías o para poco más.
> 
> Por cierto, de volumen andan muertas las nvax... y si con este volumen no la consiguen subir pfff



Teneís más ETF apalancados por 3x?, o superior?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2010)

Como me olía,.. fiesta final del SP


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Teneís más ETF apalancados por 3x?, o superior?



SKF, ultrashort de financials... había una lista... mañana te la busco.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

Su puta madre!


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como me olía,.. fiesta final del SP



Y el GAP del Ibex ahora mismo es de 28 al alza :cook:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> *SKF*, ultrashort de financials... había una lista... mañana te la busco.





> ProShares UltraShort Financials (the Fund), formerly UltraShort Financials ProShares, seeks daily investment results that correspond to twice the inverse daily performance of the Dow Jones U.S. Financials Index (the Index). The Index measures the performance of the financial services industry of the United States equity market. Component companies include regional banks; United States-domiciled international banks; full line, life and property and casualty insurance companies; companies that invest directly or indirectly in real estate; diversified financial companies, such as Federal National Mortgage Association, credit card issuers and investment advisers; securities brokers and dealers, including investment banks, merchant banks and online brokers, and publicly traded stock exchanges. The Fund takes positions in securities and financial instruments that, in combination, should have similar daily return characteristics as *–200% of the daily return of the Index*.




Ese ya lo conocía, va al 200%, pero por 300% no lo había visto, era por si conociaís alguno por ahi.

El UYG yo sé de uno que trincó a 3.5USD...


----------



## donpepito (4 Mar 2010)

La mano en ARIAd... yo apuesto a 2.80 cierre.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Ese ya lo conocía, va al 200%, pero por 300% no lo había visto, era por si conociaís alguno por ahi.
> 
> El UYG yo sé de uno que trincó a 3.5USD...



Leeté este link primero:

Phantonomics: ETF's Apalancados - The End

Y ya después:
Sector Financiero: índice Russell 1000 Financial Services

FAS: Financial Bull 3x Shares: Si el índice sube, uno gana tres veces la suba del índice
FAZ: Financial Bear 3x Shares: Si el índice baja, uno gana tres veces lo que baja el índice


Acciones de Gran Capitalización: índice Russell 1000

BGU: Large Cap Bull 3x Shares: Si el índice sube, uno gana tres veces la suba del índice
BGZ: Large Cap Bear 3x Shares: Si el índice baja, uno gana tres veces la baja del índice


Acciones de Pequeña Capitalización: índice Russell 2000

TNA: Small Cap Bull 3x Shares: Si el índice sube, uno gana tres veces la suba del índice
TZA: Small Cap Bear 3x Shares: Si el índice baja, uno gana tres veces la baja del índice


Sector Energía: índice Russell 1000 Energy

ERX: Energy Bull 3x Shares: Si el índice sube, uno gana tres veces la suba del índice
ERY: Energy Bear 3x Shares: Si el índice baja, uno gana tres veces la baja del índice

RoccaCharts - Análisis Técnico de Mercados: ETF Apalancados x 3


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2010)

Buenas noches, hamijos.

Finalmente no pude echarme el whiskey esta tarde, a pesar de las tentadoras ofertas de luca, y de la debacle alcista del chulibex.

Así pues me lo estoy tomando en estos precisos momentos, y quiero aprovechar el instante para realizar una clásica exaltación de la amistad.

Les quiero a todos, de verdad.
Aunque haya palmado como un hijo de puta hoy.

Se lo juro, hoyga ::

edito: me lo paso como los monos con Uds., qué duda cabe.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2010)

Lo importante es participar 

[mode MM cabrón off]


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

Cierre Nikkei +2.20%
Futuros del Stoxx (2.825) y S&P (1.125) en verde y en máximos.
GAP de apertura del IBEX: +40 puntos.

La apertura tiene mala pinta para quienes vamos cortos. El dato de paro USA de hoy a las 14.30 decidirá si bajamos o seguimos subiendo. Hasta esa hora tocará lateral alcista.

Enjoy!


----------



## pyn (5 Mar 2010)

Buenos días, mirando a Japón y por asociación de ideas sólo puedo acordarme de los que van cortos, dios quiera que me equivoque.


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2010)

Buenos días a todos, y a las plusvalías en particular.

[Mode Carpatos off/]


----------



## Hagen (5 Mar 2010)

El dato de paro ya se descuenta malo, debido al mal tiempo de Febrero.... asi que esta todo descontado, lo que sera es solo una excusa para darnos guano o para superar resistencias.

Por la teoria contraria, todo el mundo esta muy alcista, salvo los de este foro. Y cuando se sube antes de un dato, es que vamos a hacer lo contrario.

Veremos que nos depara la jornada.


----------



## Claca (5 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> El dato de paro ya se descuenta malo, debido al mal tiempo de Febrero.... asi que esta todo descontado, lo que sera es solo una excusa para darnos guano o para superar resistencias.
> 
> Por la teoria contraria, todo el mundo esta muy alcista, salvo los de este foro. Y cuando se sube antes de un dato, es que vamos a hacer lo contrario.
> 
> Veremos que nos depara la jornada.



Buenos días,

Yo opino muy parecido. No digo que nos plantemos en los 9.000 en dos sesiones, pero al menos deberíamos corregir parte de esta subida, especialmente en el ibex. Siempre sucede lo mismo: llegamos alcistas en las resistencias y nos inspiran cortos cerca de soportes. Así es la vida de una gacela.

El ibex tiene por delante muchas resistencias. Entre los 10.850 y los 10.900, sin ir más lejos, hay un punto crítico que ha condicionado el índice durante años. Se puede intentar esperarle ahí con calma y tranquilidad, poca carga y a ver qué pasa con el dato...


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2010)

Yo también estoy alcista... inocho:


----------



## pyn (5 Mar 2010)

Yo últimamente interpreto mucho los movimientos de preapertura, cuando ha habido resistencias fuertes, las han roto en preapaertura casi siempre, hoy sin embargo, parece que no lo hacen, quizás sea una síntoma... o de que yo no tengo ni puta idea y por eso soy pobre.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Yo soy el más suertudo, mis cortos suben y mis largos bajan


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Gamesa 9,67 bien bien.. para una vez que le hacemos caso a Mulder después de su racha, nos comemos un buen error XDDDDDDDDDD

palmando 30 céntimos.......

Espero que no ampliarais posiciones ...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gamesa 9,67 bien bien.. para una vez que le hacemos caso a Mulder después de su racha, nos comemos un buen error XDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> palmando 30 céntimos.......



Ultimamente me iba demasiado bien, ya me tocaba palmar un poco, siento que me hayais seguido precisamente en este momento, pero así son las cosas en bolsa :S


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Las criteria de momento parece que no me he equivocado tanto, aunque se han quedado sin volumen, no quieren vender estos de la caixa... XD

Tonuel dale otro cargador...

Espero compensar con esta las gamesas que se van a los 10€


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ultimamente me iba demasiado bien, ya me tocaba palmar un poco, siento que me hayais seguido precisamente en este momento, pero así son las cosas en bolsa :S



Para mí que te pusiste largo en gamesa..

2 veces que he seguido tus indicaciones 2 palmadas muy serias, voy a tener que pasar de ti


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

9,72 las gamesas...vaya ojo Mulder.. menos mal que ya habíamos hecho máximo

Palmando 2500€ sólo con gamesa y no va a bajar.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Para mí que te pusiste largo en gamesa..
> 
> 2 veces que he seguido tus indicaciones 2 palmadas muy serias, voy a tener que pasar de ti



Si, seria lo más aconsejable.

Lo que pasa es que siempre me sigues en mis momentos malos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, seria lo más aconsejable.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que siempre me sigues en mis momentos malos



Ya no te voy a seguri ni en buenos ni en malos, ya que corro grave riesgo de perderlo todo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

Yo llevo tres de tres con el doctor.
BME, Grifols e ING.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Estoy analizando Gamesa, ahora os cuento un poco la estrategia para salir de la palmada, no vendais que seguramente de 10,25€ no pasamos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo llevo tres de tres con el doctor.
> BME, Grifols e ING.



Pues yo no voy a llevar ni una mas, voy palmando sólo con gamesa 2,6k y recomendó ampliar XDDDD y me riñe cuando yo lo hago... (por lo menos amí me sale bien...)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Mar 2010)

!!! Que ojo tuve vendidiendo solaria ganando una miseria !!! 

bueno, al menos ya me quejo por que gano poco


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

Les acompaño en el sentimiento....

Solaria, el martes circulaban rumores de ventas de paneles a Italia, una vez Berlus... ha levantado el veto a deals españolas.

Bankinter y los 2ª B tomando el mercado...


----------



## Claca (5 Mar 2010)

Lo mire como lo mire me sale recorte muy próximo en el ibex. Ahora pongo una imagen.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Gamesa pillados s.a. fondo de inversión:

Recomendaciones del HF:

Grafo a 5 días:

Análisis gráfico de GAMESA - Yahoo! Finanzas

En él observamos que la tendencia es algo más que alcista, por lo que estuvimos bastante zumbados por entrar cortos, como consuelo, cuando rompe la MM50 a veces rompe la MM200, por lo que alrededor de 9,45-9,50 podemos deshacer la pillada hoy.

En el grafo a 3 meses:

Análisis gráfico de GAMESA - Yahoo! Finanzas

Esto es otra cosa... vemos tendencia bajista, pero ya nos hacemos a la idea del tiempo que vamos a guardar nuestros cortos... si se mantiene la tendencia, tenemos máximo dolor hasta 10,10-10,25, ahí si hemos hecho una transferencia a R4 igual podemos hasta ampliar para poder salir antes.


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

ACS... posible para largos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Joder 9,83 mientras explicaba, no quiero ni ver la cuenta, me mantengo en rebote a nuestro favor en 10,25 €. pero no esperéis que baje ahora ni un céntimo, si no querés ir palmando 1€ por CFD cerrad ahora mismo.


----------



## Hagen (5 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Lo mire como lo mire me sale recorte muy próximo en el ibex. Ahora pongo una imagen.



Pues yo veo gran wano el lunes.....


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Para mí que te pusiste largo en gamesa..
> 
> 2 veces que he seguido tus indicaciones 2 palmadas muy serias, voy a tener que pasar de ti



Same here. GRF,MTS y GAM.

Estoy pensando en ofrecer a Mulder mis servicios como señal de su sistema, a ver si así recupero algo de lo palmado. :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

10.56€ objetivo GAMESA a corto plazo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> 10.56€ objetivo GAMESA a corto plazo.



Piensas que va a romper tendencia? `porque cierro los cortos y me pongo largo.


----------



## Claca (5 Mar 2010)

Ya:







Mis canales emplazados más o menos correctamente con la inestimable ayuda del PRT. La subida debería frenar en breve y empezar un recorte.

He aprovechado para mostrar que los mínimos del ibex del día 5 no fueron casualidad. Lineajo a perder si queremos ver guano.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Mar 2010)

Tranquilo Mulder que aqui aun tienes un fanboy, solo faltaria que no puidieras fallar una vez en mas de un mes.

A ver, calmate un poco y haz un analisis del ibex ¿ como lo ves ? 

PD: A los de Gamesa, les deseo suerte, de verdad, se muy bien lo mal que se pasa cuando todo sale mal :S


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Están comprando practicamente todo, ha sido una oportunidad para largos, en el momento que la llevaron de nuevo a los 8.8x€

Soporta el max pain hasta 10,25€ ... yo no los cerraría ahora.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Están comprando practicamente todo, ha sido una oportunidad para largos, en el momento que la llevaron de nuevo a los 8.8x€
> 
> Soporta el max pain hasta 10,25€ ... yo no los cerraría ahora.



Si pero.. estudiemos esto friamente,,,,

Si voy pamando a 9,80 40 cents y me piedes que aguante hasta 10,25, son 85 de palmada, me meten un margin call, y encima me tengo que arriesgar a ampliar.

Sin embargo, cierro los cortos, pierdo 40, me pongo largo por el mismo nº de CFD y espero a recuperar 45, sólo perdería comisiones... y podría ponerme corto de nuevo


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Lo mire como lo mire me sale recorte muy próximo en el ibex. Ahora pongo una imagen.



Mi sistema funciona bastante bien con los laterales, pero se desquició con la última gran bajada y había dejado de prestarle demasiada atención.

La cuestión es que parece que con estos dos máximos/mínimos se ha estabilizado bastante y me está dando señal de venta en unos cuantos valores (en GAM no, pero CRI sí por ejemplo).

También coincido con LCASC en que parece que finalmente esta última subida no es más que la C de 2 de C, lo cual implica que ahora vendría el tramo más largo de bajadas (3 de C). Aunque, puede que aún subamos un poco más parece que ya casi hemos agotado el recorrido alcista, como muestra la sobrecompra que vamos acumulando.

El SP pierde fuelle -pese a la mano de Dios-, los HCH invertidos son demasiado "evidentes" y está claro que ahora todo el mundo está alcista, es el momento propicio para dar un volantazo.


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Friamente, la decisión de ir corto, contemplaba un tramo alcista ????

Puede compensarte el cambio?

Mejor hold hasta las 16:00h.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Están comprando practicamente todo, ha sido una oportunidad para largos, en el momento que la llevaron de nuevo a los 8.8x€
> 
> Soporta el max pain hasta 10,25€ ... yo no los cerraría ahora.





Pues tío podrías habernos avisado de que estaba muy alcista XDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Friamente, la decisión de ir corto, contemplaba un tramo alcista ????
> 
> Puede compensarte el cambio?
> 
> Mejor hold hasta las 16:00h.



Alcista sí, pero palmar 1 € por CFD NO eso es mucha tela!!!!!

Esperaba un viernes bajista, y me romo un café viendo un 9,83... las criterias que analicé yo mismo mira, lo tranquilo que estoy.. y el corto de ABG salió a la perfección + 45 centimos... analizo las cosas DP sí que lo hago...


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

No conocemos al 100% cuanto tardarán en acumular, los rumores que circulaban hace dos semanas, era la entrada de participación de un fondo Alemán... de ahí la compra de IBERDROLA.... luego han echado a las manos débiles de nuevo.


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Ultimante el iBEX está rivalizando con el NASDAQ ... quizás los MMs están creando volatilidad para atraer de nuevo a los inversores...


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Grecia es responsable de sus propios problemas financieros y no debería necesitar ayuda de Alemania ni de los países de la zona euro, dijo el viernes el ministro de Economía alemán, Rainer Bruederle. 

"El primer ministro griego [George] Papandreu no ha dicho que quiera ni un céntimo y nosotros no queremos darle ni un céntimo tampoco", señaló Bruederle. 

Está previsto que Papandreu se reúna con la canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, el viernes en Berlín. 

Ambos discutirán los problemas presupuestarios de Grecia y los nuevos planes de austeridad, aunque los altos cargos alemanes han dicho varias veces que una ayuda alemana para Grecia no estaba en la agenda.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2010)




----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Chulibex en 10.800 y son las 10.. a las 16:00 ya vamos por 11.200 XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

Cuando comenté Gamesa para cortos en el club de campo también esperaba alguna opinión en contra o algún otro nivel de entrada, me sorprende mucho que nadie analice aquello donde pone los cacahuetes.

Hace tiempo entré siguiendo a DP con Aria pero metí bastante poco y no hice ningún análisis, al fin y al cabo ni siquiera iba apalancado ni nada si perdía iba a ser poco, pero si alguna vez alguien comenta algo sobre una acción a veces si analizo y pongo aquí mi parecer, incluso si lo veo bien puede que le siga.

Ahora Gamesa está sobre MM20 en diario, la última vez que pasó por ahí se fue hacia abajo y yo creo que hoy podría hacer lo mismo, por mucho que haya subido estos días sigue bajista, aunque veo también entradas de dinero en el AD.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando comenté Gamesa para cortos en el club de campo también esperaba alguna opinión en contra o algún otro nivel de entrada, me sorprende mucho que nadie analice aquello donde pone los cacahuetes.
> 
> Hace tiempo entré siguiendo a DP con Aria pero metí bastante poco y no hice ningún análisis, al fin y al cabo ni siquiera iba apalancado ni nada si perdía iba a ser poco, pero si alguna vez alguien comenta algo sobre una acción a veces si analizo y pongo aquí mi parecer, incluso si lo veo bien puede que le siga.
> 
> Ahora Gamesa está sobre MM20 en diario, la última vez que pasó por ahí se fue hacia abajo y yo creo que hoy podría hacer lo mismo, por mucho que haya subido estos días sigue bajista, aunque veo también entradas de dinero en el AD.



Cómo puedes decir que sigue bajista, mira el grafo a 5 días, y según el de 3 meses tiene que subir hasta 10,25 max según yo he mirado,´si estoy tan loco de aguantar para llevarlas hasta 10,25 y palmando a esos niveles ampliaría pero resulta no caería a más de 9,60 en primera instancia.

Si tan seguro estás amplía otra vez pero guarda un cargador para los 10 € por lo menos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Maximo tras maximo del ibex, Gamesa en 15 min está a 9,90.

Cierro esto, y me voy a desayunar, no tiene solución hasta la semana que viene y veremos si no sigue subiendo.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cómo puedes decir que sigue bajista, mira el grafo a 5 días, y según el de 3 meses tiene que subir hasta 10,25 max según yo he mirado,´si estoy tan loco de aguantar para llevarlas hasta 10,25 y palmando a esos niveles ampliaría pero resulta no caería a más de 9,60 en primera instancia.



En gráfico diario tenemos:

MM200: 13.24
MM50: 10.58
MM20: 9.77

Eso es estar bajista, al menos en diario, en semanal las medias están situadas de la misma forma, en 60 minutos hasta hoy las medias también cumplían esa formación, ahora la MM20 acaba de ponerse por encima de la MM50, pero la MM200 sigue por encima de las 2, el precio está precisamente muy cerca de la MM200 en este momento.

El estocástico y el RSI muestran sobrecompra en 60 minutos también, yo creo que el giro es inminente, además que lleva hoy un +3.53% y es la que más sube del Ibex....

Nunca amplío en pérdidas.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2010)

+3.8

Qué locura.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

Por cierto, el AD en 60 minutos muestra que están soltando a medida que sube, cuanto más sube el precio más baja el AD.

Para mi que esto es una enganchada para que muchas gacelas entren largas y el giro ha de ser inminente de necesidad.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2010)

Gamesa empieza a colapsar...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gamesa empieza a colapsar...



Si es que se veía venir....


----------



## pyn (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder, yo dije cuando me puse largo en gamesa y cuando solte (y las razones). También me puse corto, un pelín más arriba que vosotros, una vez que había cerrado el gap de los 9.40. Sigo creyendo que bajará, pero está pendiente del índice, hasta que este no se mueva pues no lo hará la acción.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Sigo analizando:

Bloomberg.com: Personal Finance

Gam tiene una beta de 1,27, como el ibex se ha movido hoy max +0,5% supuestamente debería de tener un rango diario de +0,65 +0,40 lo que nos da un rango de 9,49 9,51

Que se cumple con el minimo de GAM hoy.

Según este indicador mío, efectivamente está en sobrecompra, pero el Ibex tiene que estar a -1% para que gam haga un minimo de 9,32, a no ser que pase a sobreventa.

Esto según mi sistema, y no lo veo ni de coña para hoy.


----------



## pyn (5 Mar 2010)

Por cierto, que la resistencia que tenía en mente para gamesa que en caso de pasarla cierro posición es sobre los 9,95. Si sobrepasa eso, y el índice tiene pinta de irse mucho más arriba será momento de replegar velas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

A las 14.30 veremos donde vamos, mi impresión es que hemos llegado al último piso y desde aquí sólo podemos bajar.


Edit: Interdin hoy va muy muy muy lento. ¿Tenéis este problema o es cosa mía?


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sigo analizando:
> 
> Bloomberg.com: Personal Finance
> 
> ...



Lo único que te voy a discutir es el mínimo de hoy que está en 9.55, aun no ha llegado a tu objetivo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo único que te voy a discutir es el mínimo de hoy que está en 9.55, aun no ha llegado a tu objetivo.




Le doy un margen de 0,05 arriba y abajo siempre.

Ha cumplido a la perfección, es el que uso para ABG que me da dinero para vivir...


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2010)

¿Hilos míticos? ¿Ya no estamos en el principal...?



*Pero ésto qué es.... pero ésto qué es... ????*








Saludos


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2010)

Por cierto los del BBVA le han puesto el tapón a criteria... pueden relajar sus esfínteres... :X



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto los del BBVA le han puesto el tapón a criteria... pueden relajar sus esfínteres... :X
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




Después de lo de gamesa, no los podemos cerrar tonuel.

Maximo del Ibex again. Nos vamos a ir al 11.200 al cierre...


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

Superados máximos de ayer en todos los índices. OMG!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2010)

Quien lo iba a decir... otra vez gamesa echando a la mitad de los foreros del hilo... :cook:

Id posteando las rendiciones... 

Kuji dice que los cortos sobre CRI, GAM e IBEX ni con un palo...

Por ci


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Quien lo iba a decir... otra vez gamesa echando a la mitad de los foreros del hilo... :cook:
> 
> Id posteando las rendiciones...
> 
> Kuji dice que los cortos sobre CRI, GAM e IBEX ni con un palo...




Kuji también se equivoca, decía que DPTR ni con un palo a 1,27 y ya ves...


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Después de lo de gamesa, no los podemos cerrar tonuel.
> 
> Maximo del Ibex again. Nos vamos a ir al 11.200 al cierre...



O más allá... :S


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2010)

joder con Bankinter y el Popular... nos los quieren dejar a huevo... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## destr0 (5 Mar 2010)

Estoy ya un poco cansado del tema de Grecia. Si dicen que van a ayudar, la bolsa sube porque no van a dejar que se hunda. Ahora dicen que Alemania no va a poner un céntimo, y vuelve a subir, porque así no pringa! Es que no hace falta ser un lince para darse cuenta de que todo esto es una subida completamente manipulada!


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

Empiezo a cargar los cortos en 1.130 de S&P.


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Es que no hace falta ser un lince para darse cuenta de que todo esto es una subida completamente manipulada!




La bolsa ha estado manipulada desde siempre... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Sleepwalk (5 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Estoy ya un poco cansado del tema de Grecia. Si dicen que van a ayudar, la bolsa sube porque no van a dejar que se hunda. Ahora dicen que Alemania no va a poner un céntimo, y vuelve a subir, porque así no pringa! Es que no hace falta ser un lince para darse cuenta de que todo esto es una subida completamente manipulada!



Para que luego expliquen los sesudos en el balance de la semana.
Hace 8 días estábamos 100 puntos por debajo del Dow Jones.
Esta semana, con datos malísimos y expectativas peores, sin ningún dato bueno y los que hay peores que los USA estamos 300 puntos por encima.
Es de risa....y de incautos entrar en el juego.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

Bueno, por fin mis largos suben y mis cortos bajan, a ver si se mantiene así la cosa que esta semana me están dejado a dos velas.


----------



## Hagen (5 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Empiezo a cargar los cortos en 1.130 de S&P.



Si les da por subir, el 1130 se lo meriendan en un please, 1134 creo que seria un buen punto para ponerse corto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, por fin mis largos suben y mis cortos bajan, a ver si se mantiene así la cosa que esta semana me están dejado a dos velas.



Pues di en que vas corto que no veo bajar GAM...


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Kuji también se equivoca, decía que DPTR ni con un palo a 1,27 y ya ves...



Pues ayer se me quedaron sin vender 1200 y me han jodido, más que nada por la comisión de venta grrr... aunque ahí se quedan sino bajan de 1.35. 

¿Si quisiera recomprar unas pocas que nivel le ves?.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues di en que vas corto que no veo bajar GAM...



De 9.83 del máximo a 9.69 donde está ahora hay un buen trecho. Ahora mismo pierdo la menos de la mitad de lo que iba perdiendo hoy.


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Kuji también se equivoca, decía que DPTR ni con un palo a 1,27 y ya ves...



Cuando empezamos a estar "solos contra el mundo" en una posición suele indicar que vamos a tener que tragar bastante tiempo para recuperar.

Y conste que yo sigo pensando que esto "debería" bajar, pero cada vez tengo más claro que se ha decidido que toca subir y no tiene ningún sentido llevar la contraria a los leoncios.

Ahora estamos entrando en esa fase de "bah, para lo que llevo perdido, lo aguanto un poco más que seguro que recompro y empieza a bajar". Estamos muy condicionados a ver esto bajista.

Pero claro, llevamos 6 sesiones subiendo fuerte y como ya no recordábamos que eso era posible, todavía creemos que la próxima será una de esas en que el SAN entra en subasta de volatilidad mientras cae un 8%.

Esto está muy cerca de convertirse en pillada de muy largo plazo. 
Mi "play" me dijo ayer al cierre cortos en 10830 y ya no sabía qué pensar... esta tarde veremos hacia donde vamos, si desde aquí sigue subiendo, será para hacerlo durante bastante tiempo.






IN LCASC GUANO WE TRUST... aunque nos van a desplumar.


----------



## Hagen (5 Mar 2010)

Hay que actualizar el firmware a las plays. :ouch:

Si sube, que subira no digo que sea esta semana, para mi es la semana del 15 nos iremos para ver maximos del SP


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pues ayer se me quedaron sin vender 1200 y me han jodido, más que nada por la comisión de venta grrr... aunque ahí se quedan sino bajan de 1.35.
> 
> ¿Si quisiera recomprar unas pocas que nivel le ves?.
> 
> Un saludo



Wata, te dije que te la jugabas muchísimo.

Yo recomendé comprar a 1,33 y ampliar a 1,27.

Si todo sale OK (buen Q4) se puede ir en un spike a 2,00 y volver a caer a 1,40.

Si sale mal se va a 0,75 para volver a 1,75 si sale un muy buen Q1 (Casi seguro por las nevadas)

No te recomiendo ampliar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De 9.83 del máximo a 9.69 donde está ahora hay un buen trecho. Ahora mismo pierdo la menos de la mitad de lo que iba perdiendo hoy.



SI eso es así las llevas a una media de 9,50 y pusiste una orden a 9,36, es decir, o amplías o no nos lo cuentas todo...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> SI eso es así las llevas a una media de 9,50 y pusiste una orden a 9,36, es decir, o amplías o no nos lo cuentas todo...



No, están todas a 9.36, pero los largos de la otra ayudan mucho 

edito: los índices están subiendo con fuerza y Gamesa no se está enterando de la subida.

edito2: si Gamesa perfora el 9.53 con claridad bajará bastante, pero hay piedra en 9.65


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Mar 2010)

Ayer les saqué como para estar tranquilo... y en esa empresa mi visión no va a más de el intradía.

No creo que amplíe y buscaré vender las poquitas que me quedan...

Ando esperando a que algunas acciones se acerquen a precios... y de momento nada, he de ampliar el rango 8:.

A la tarde en todo caso comentaré alguna idea que tengo para Mayo, en el club.

Un saludo


----------



## fmc (5 Mar 2010)

¿Qué ha quedado de ésto? ienso:



Cárpatos dijo:


> Nos acercamos a un período estacional bastante extraño, que se ha dado en todas las bolsas del mundo desde 1999.
> 
> Antes no aparecía, pero desde esa fecha aparece regularmente, sin fallar un sólo año, entre el 3 y el 12 de marzo, aunque a veces se adelanta ligeramente, por ejemplo el 2007 que se adelantó 3 sesiones, y el 2008 que se adelantó 2 sesiones, pero es tan poco que lo doy por válido igualmente, no sé muy bien por qué, llevamos diez años seguidos, siendo indiferente que cuando se llega a esta época estemos en tendencia alcista o bajista, donde se ven bajadas fuertes.
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Aparco coches por la voluntad (1 €)

A DP 2€ que son más grandes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Mar 2010)

Me alegro por los pillados en Gamesa al ver que sube el ibex y Gamesa pierde fuelle, !!! suerte!!


----------



## debianita (5 Mar 2010)

Menudas minusvalias ... aguantaré hasta la semana que viene a cerrar los cortos, aun me queda algo de esperanza. 

Dónde está el moreno cuando se le necesita?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, están todas a 9.36, pero los largos de la otra ayudan mucho
> 
> edito: los índices están subiendo con fuerza y Gamesa no se está enterando de la subida.
> 
> edito2: si Gamesa perfora el 9.53 con claridad bajará bastante, pero hay piedra en 9.65



Mulder, por las Betas, tal y como está el Ibex ahora mismo, sale 9,54 (+-0,05)

Por lo que se equipara con el índice a ese nivel, para poder salir airoso sin sobreventa, el Ibex tiene que ponerse en -1%

Esta "bajada" a pesar del la subida del ibex será porque están terminando de acumular y se frena la sobrecompra.

Estoy trabajando en elaborar unas estadísticas con el SPSS para calcular el CAPM semanal y disponer de mis propias Betas, el sistema FUNCIONA y muy bien para operar intradía.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Mar 2010)

Una pregunta.... como veis URBAS , veo que esta en minimos anuales ¿ esta para entrar ? :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Parece que el Ibex se va a ir al +1%, entonces tenemos +1,27% en GAM como referenciado lo que nos da un valor de cambio de tendencia de: 9,56 +-0,05

Es decir, que para igualarse con el Ibex tiene que estar a 9,61-9,51 y e ibex en +1%

Vamos a ver si se cumple.

Entonces lo que ocurre es, que hay un delay entre el Ibex y los valores, si hace ibex mas +1% y baja a +0 uno puede ponerse corto en 9,61 que bajará a 9,445. (sin sobreventa ni sobrecompra)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Mar 2010)

venga que estais muy encelados con Gamesa xd, ¿ que me podeis decir de Urbas en minimos ? esta para entrar o no.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> venga que estais muy encelados con Gamesa xd, ¿ que me podeis decir de Urbas en minimos ? esta para entrar o no.



No te metas.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> venga que estais muy encelados con Gamesa xd, ¿ que me podeis decir de Urbas en minimos ? esta para entrar o no.



Si está en mínimos, por algo será ¿no?. Busca valores que suban.

¿Cuales? pff hace la tira que ni miro el ibex... jaja


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> venga que estais muy encelados con Gamesa xd, ¿ que me podeis decir de Urbas en minimos ? esta para entrar o no.



¿porque tanto gusto por lo más chicharril del mercado contínuo?

Yo esas es que ni las tengo en los gráficos, paso, con los chicharros grandes del Ibex y el MC tengo suficiente.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece que el Ibex se va a ir al +1%, entonces tenemos +1,27% en GAM como referenciado lo que nos da un valor de cambio de tendencia de: 9,56 +-0,05
> 
> Es decir, que para igualarse con el Ibex tiene que estar a 9,61-9,51 y e ibex en +1%
> 
> ...



Interesante el sistema, creo que se podría programar. Yo tengo el defecto de no saber entrar en el momento correcto, siempre entro palmando algo a veces mucho a veces poco, pero siempre me tienen que dar algo.

Luego ya es otra historia.

Por cierto, ¿que significa CAPM?


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2010)

Saludos :S


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Interesante el sistema, creo que se podría programar. Yo tengo el defecto de no saber entrar en el momento correcto, siempre entro palmando algo a veces mucho a veces poco, pero siempre me tienen que dar algo.
> 
> Luego ya es otra historia.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿que significa CAPM?



Deberías de pasarme el tuyo a intentar programar algo entre los 2

Busca CAPM en la Wiki.... Capital Asset Pricing Model.

Son modelos de fundamentales para analizar acciones.


A ver si mixtables lee el tema. que seguro que sabe el porqué de cómo se calcula. y porqué hago las cuentas así...


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder... ¿compro...??? ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... ¿compro...??? ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos ienso:





*Gacela.......................... *


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... ¿compro...??? ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos ienso:



Miremos el lado positivo, de seguir en el canal bajista, la venta en Gamesa es apuesta segura... :ouch:

Con Criteria la cosa pinta más fea.... :56:


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Jajajaja... por qué no lo han recomendado antes de pegar el subidón??? jajajajajaja... lo de siempre... aquí lo hemos contado antes de la subida!!!


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Miremos el lado positivo, de seguir en el canal bajista, la venta en Gamesa es apuesta segura... :ouch:
> 
> Con Criteria la cosa pinta más fea.... :56:



Pues yo me piro en breve a esquiar a Baqueira... a remojar las penas y demás... :Baile:


Dejo los cortos abiertos sin stop... no permitais que me violen... que no pasen de aquí... :no:





Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo me piro en breve a esquiar a Baqueira... a remojar las penas y demás... :Baile:
> 
> 
> *Dejo los cortos abiertos sin stop*... no permitais que me violen... que no pasen de aquí... :no:
> ...



Con dos cojones 

Bueno, ten cuidado esquiando, la salud es lo importante


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Jajajaja... *por qué no lo han recomendado antes de pegar el subidón??? *jajajajajaja... lo de siempre... aquí lo hemos contado antes de la subida!!!




Pero así quedan de puta madre... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Deberías de pasarme el tuyo a intentar programar algo entre los 2
> 
> Busca CAMP en la Wiki.... Capital Asset Pricing Model.
> 
> ...



Ahora que nos sabemos el email podríamos comentarlo, aunque mi sistema se basa en un montón de pequeños sistemas, casi imposibles de gestionar a mano y una bb.dd. de valores almacendos (al menos en diario), aunque bastaría con los gráficos, son solo para sacar máximos y mínimos.

Implica cálculo de fechas mensuales, semanales y diarias para 3 sistemas diferentes con uso de raices cuadradas y además hay que fijarse si la fecha cae en fin de semana, hacer todo eso a mano es una auténtica CURRADA de tres pares.

Yo lo tengo todo programado con prácticamente unos 6 programas a los que se les pasan argumentos como el ticker, la fecha desde donde quieres calcular el máximo y el mínimo, fechas concretas de inicio y fin, etc.

Y ahí aun no he entrado en el cáculo de estadísticas que tiene mucha tela 

De todas formas aun sigo trabajando para ver si acierta más y mejor, también quiero hacer cálculo de ciclos intradiarios para que acierte el minuto exacto de giro, algún dia lo voy a conseguir...


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2010)

Cómo me duele ser tan cobarde y no haber entrado con todo el equipo en Bayer hace un mes...


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Bankinter nos la ha jugado....


----------



## tonuel (5 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Bankinter nos la ha jugado....



ya te digo... y pensar que me puse largo buscando ese rebote... :baba:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Tonuel.. ahí van...

Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## destr0 (5 Mar 2010)

Los datos de las 14:30 han sido malos, esto es un bull trap


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

EL ibex no veas como sube...

GAM debería de estar a 9,61 +-0,05 ahora mismo pero sigue en sobrecompra, aunque ha tocado el nivel.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Los datos de las 14:30 han sido malos, esto es un bull trap



Mi indicador me lo ha confirmado en GAM, pero seguimos con sobrecompra...


----------



## rafaxl (5 Mar 2010)

malos pero mejores de lo esperado... esa es la disculpa, yo espero morirme pero si me quedo tetraplejico es mejor de lo esperado, ahi esta la cuestion... siempre esperar lo peor para tener escusas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Los datos de las 14:30 han sido malos, esto es un bull trap




Malos? 9,7<9,8


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Los datos de las 14:30 han sido malos, esto es un bull trap



No te molestes pero a veces pareces muy novato 

edito: según Cárpatos los datos son muy buenos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

En fin. Corto en EX50 a 2850


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

Recordemos que históricamente que el dato sea bueno o malo se lo pasan por el forro de los cojones. 

De momento el futuro del SP ha tocado los 1131 y ahora se está frenando por debajo de 1130. Hay fiesta en el IBEX.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Recordemos que históricamente que el dato sea bueno o malo se lo pasan por el forro de los cojones.
> 
> De momento el futuro del SP ha tocado los 1131 y ahora se está frenando por debajo de 1130. Hay fiesta en el IBEX.



Excepto en Gamesa, donde parece que no se han dado por aludidos y me alegro mucho por ello.

Ya empiezo a ver mucha debilidad en este valor.


----------



## destr0 (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mi indicador me lo ha confirmado en GAM, pero seguimos con sobrecompra...



El único dato mejor de lo esperao ha sido el del empleo, que se esperaba en 9,8% y ha salido en 9,7% (exactamente igual que el dato anterior, también 9,7%)

Pero es que lo fuerte es que el resto de datos han sido malos respecto a las previsiones, pero muy malos respecto al dato anterior. Eso es lo fuerte, que se "haga" una previsión que por salir el dato mejor de lo esperado (aunque igual de malo que el anterior) el mercado suba. Qué será lo próximo? pues por lo que veo hacer estimaciones imposibles, y como evidentemente el dato será mejor de lo esperado, todo a subir.

En sereio, estoy por retirarme de la bolsa


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Excepto en Gamesa, donde parece que no se han dado por aludidos y me alegro mucho por ello.
> 
> Ya empiezo a ver mucha debilidad en este valor.



A ver... tampoco parece que vaya mucho con Criteria... espero no tener que llevarme otro margin call hoy... :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Excepto en Gamesa, donde parece que no se han dado por aludidos y me alegro mucho por ello.
> 
> Ya empiezo a ver mucha debilidad en este valor.



Se acaba de ajustar a la subida del chulibex según su Beta, ahora debería de copiar al IBEX.

Lo cual no quiere decir que baje ni suba, sólo que lo copie.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> El único dato mejor de lo esperao ha sido el del empleo, que se esperaba en 9,8% y ha salido en 9,7% (exactamente igual que el dato anterior, también 9,7%)
> 
> Pero es que lo fuerte es que el resto de datos han sido malos respecto a las previsiones, pero muy malos respecto al dato anterior. Eso es lo fuerte, que se "haga" una previsión que por salir el dato mejor de lo esperado (aunque igual de malo que el anterior) el mercado suba. Qué será lo próximo? pues por lo que veo hacer estimaciones imposibles, y como evidentemente el dato será mejor de lo esperado, todo a subir.
> 
> En sereio, estoy por retirarme de la bolsa



Pero de verdad, parece mentira que no sepas que antes los datos de paro siempre se reacciona como les da la gana, la excusa principal para un dato de paro malo es que las empresas pagarán menos sueldos y aligeran carga, luego cuando salgan los resultados ya se descontará que el consumo baja.

Es así.


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> El único dato mejor de lo esperao ha sido el del empleo, que se esperaba en 9,8% y ha salido en 9,7% (exactamente igual que el dato anterior, también 9,7%)
> 
> Pero es que lo fuerte es que el resto de datos han sido malos respecto a las previsiones, pero muy malos respecto al dato anterior. Eso es lo fuerte, que se "haga" una previsión que por salir el dato mejor de lo esperado (aunque igual de malo que el anterior) el mercado suba. Qué será lo próximo? pues por lo que veo hacer estimaciones imposibles, y como evidentemente el dato será mejor de lo esperado, todo a subir.
> 
> En sereio, estoy por retirarme de la bolsa



ATPC, me voy a comer y con suerte, cuando vuelva, no me hace falta retirarme... ya me habrá retirado ella solita. :56:


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Se acaba de ajustar a la subida del chulibex según su Beta, ahora debería de copiar al IBEX.
> 
> Lo cual no quiere decir que baje ni suba, sólo que lo copie.



Si tras la reacción a un dato como este, donde tenía que haber seguido al Ibex en vez de ajustarse a el, no ha subido eso es un síntoma claro de debilidad.

Al menos en mi experiencia, he tenido que aguantar muchas veces posiciones a la contra y así lo he visto, otra cosa es que se ajuste en momento de trading normal o cuando se hace el lateral de mediodía o en aperturas y cierres.

Es decir, no se muestra fuerte cuando mejores razones hay para ello.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si tras la reacción a un dato como este, donde tenía que haber seguido al Ibex en vez de ajustarse a el, no ha subido eso es un síntoma claro de debilidad.
> 
> Al menos en mi experiencia, he tenido que aguantar muchas veces posiciones a la contra y así lo he visto, otra cosa es que se ajuste en momento de trading normal o cuando se hace el lateral de mediodía o en aperturas y cierres.
> 
> Es decir, no se muestra fuerte cuando mejores razones hay para ello.




Sí pero sólo se ajusta en máximos del Ibex, cuando el ibex baja ponen órdenes de compra, por eso estamos en sobrecompra.

Cerraremos con Beta a Ibex antes de Robasta.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí pero sólo se ajusta en máximos del Ibex, cunado el ibex baja ponen órdenes de compra, por eso estamos en sobrecompra.
> 
> Cerraremos con Beta a Ibex antes de Robasta.



También indica que están bajando la acción en un momento de mucha fuerza alcista, lo cual quiere decir que están escondiendo sus verdaderas intenciones.

A veces lo llamamos manipulación.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Interesante el sistema, creo que se podría programar. Yo tengo el defecto de no saber entrar en el momento correcto, siempre entro palmando algo a veces mucho a veces poco, pero siempre me tienen que dar algo.
> 
> Luego ya es otra historia.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿que significa CAPM?



Creo que es Capital Asset Price Model.

Un truño, desde mi punta de vista.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_Asset_Pricing_Model


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo me piro en breve a esquiar a Baqueira... a remojar las penas y demás... :Baile:
> 
> 
> Dejo los cortos abiertos sin stop... no permitais que me violen... que no pasen de aquí... :no:
> ...



Baqueira es de ricos. Yo soy el amo del Navacerrada port:XX::XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Creo que es Capital Asset Price Model.
> 
> Un truño, desde mi punta de vista.
> 
> Capital Asset Pricing Model - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Mixtables, no uso el CAPM, uso las betas del CAPM.... que no son más que un estadístico de volatilidad frente al índice.

De todas maneras, el CAPM no funcionaba muy bien de 2002 hasta el catacrak pero en parte lo predecía....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mixtables, no uso el CAPM, uso las betas del CAPM....



No me he entenrado bien, te ìmportaría explicarlo un poco por encima¿?.

Luego colgaré en la kelly campo un articulo interesante sobre modelos fundamentales, ( a cual más chorra)...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Como sube el Ibex.. ahora em dan cera en Criteria..

Por las betas no debe de pasar de 3,58 si el Ibex no pasa de 10.900


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

Abandono el barco, el último que apague la luz.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Mar 2010)

Bueno, voy corto palmando aproximadamente un 2% del Capital en Stoxx 50. Que hago, espero, o vendo con pérdidas...

Espero el consenso del foro...

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Como sube el Ibex.. ahora em dan cera en Criteria..
> 
> Por las betas no debe de pasar de 3,58 si el Ibex no pasa de 10.900



Cuando puedas, intenta explicar lo de las Betas que me resulta muy interesante.

Un saludo artista.


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Bueno, voy corto palmando aproximadamente un 2% del Capital en Stoxx 50. Que hago, espero, o vendo con pérdidas...
> 
> Espero el consenso del foro...
> 
> Un saludo



Eso no sirve mix. 

En el momento en que el consenso del foro sea largos, caeremos. Recuerda que para el último guano hizo falta que hasta tonuel se pusiera largo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

Tiene mala pinta para cortos. Hagen hablaba de ver el S&P en 1134, traduce eso en puntos de stoxx :S


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

Acabo de volver de las siesta y ¡sorpresa! estoy a punto de pasar a números verdes hoy 

Gamesa está mostrando cada vez más debilidad y mis largos van viento en popa.


----------



## destr0 (5 Mar 2010)

Bueno gente, si esto no corrige de aquí a fin de sesión, el menda cerrará la posición y dejará la bolsa una buena temporada


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Como sube el Ibex.. ahora em dan cera en Criteria..
> 
> Por las betas no debe de pasar de 3,58 si el Ibex no pasa de 10.900



Gamesa ya está casi en mínimo diario.


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Los americanos no tienen ganas de corregir.... a priori. XD


----------



## Catacrack (5 Mar 2010)

Madre de dios que violacion, aun no cerre los cortos en el ibex y los abri en 10550.

Soñe ver el ibex en rojo, desperte y me lo encuentro en 10900, me vuelvo a dormir que se esta mejor.


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Bueno gente, si esto no corrige de aquí a fin de sesión, el menda cerrará la posición y dejará la bolsa una buena temporada



Como la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde, creo que esto te puede interesar.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Mar 2010)

Cerrado cortos con pérdidas de -2.2%...


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gamesa ya está casi en mínimo diario.



Como pierda claramente el 9.58 el ostiazo va a ser de los que hacen época.

edito: también están soltando papelitos a paladas, Gamesa se va al guano y a mi ya no me cabe ninguna duda.


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

En el IBEX la MM200 ya está "cerca".

Ahí nos tendrían que dar un respiro a los cortos. Pero como nos la petemos sin más, esto va a ser un festival.


----------



## destr0 (5 Mar 2010)

bueno, cortos cerrados y abro largos, pero a final de sesión me cierro y se acabó


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Criteria ha cumplido mi max, pero el Chulibex está por encima de 11.900....

Como no corrija con el dato cierro los cortos.


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

De nuevo la politica apoderandose del iBEX... jajajaja!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> De nuevo la politica apoderandose del iBEX... jajajaja!!!



Ríete pero te quedas sólo en el foro me parece amí...


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

No... con el dinero no se juega... que tengo que pagar muchas facturas.... show must go on!!


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> De nuevo la politica apoderandose del iBEX... jajajaja!!!



Especifica, por favor.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Especifica, por favor.



Lo hace a destiempo últimamente...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

QUe pasa con el dato ¿?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Mar 2010)

A mi me siguen apareciendo todos los índices en sobrecompra... creo que aunque sea una correccción vendrá el lunes o el martes, porque subir asi no es ni sano, ni sostenible.


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

FERROVIAL, los muy cabro.... sabían hace dos días... del contrato de la nueva terminal de HW... mamones... no dejan nada!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Esto se desmadra y palmo muchísimo, creo que me retiro si no salgo de esta.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Cerrado cortos con pérdidas de -2.2%...



De buena te has librado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2010)

Estamos a 20puntos de la MM200 en Ibex... :8:


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> A mi me siguen apareciendo todos los índices en sobrecompra... creo que aunque sea una correccción vendrá el lunes o el martes, porque subir asi no es ni sano, ni sostenible.



Que va! Esto es una subida sana de las que ya no corrigen.







Madre mía, que cagada, que cagada.... :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

Tapón en CRI a 3.60. Desaparecerá como el de ayer?


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esto se desmadra y palmo muchísimo, creo que me retiro si no salgo de esta.



Pues hoy he llegado a estar 0, es decir a no perder, a Danone ya le saco casi 1.50 por acción y estoy seguro de que este lunes las Gamesas se van a caer al abismo.

Yo sigo.


----------



## debianita (5 Mar 2010)

Vaya espectaculo..... me estan jodiendo bien con las CRI. Suerte del largo de FER que sino esta noche duermo en la calle.

PD: Me parece que en lugar de promediar con las CRI me sacaré un paquete de encima. Esta me la pagarán, cuando llegué el guano les meteré con todo lo gordo. Pediré un crédito para hundirles el chiringuito :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

Vaya tela. Con lo fácil que era ponerse el lunes largo y pasar hoy a las cinco a recoger las plusvalías :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Cerrado a pérdida el corto de CRI


----------



## rosonero (5 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes !!!

Me parece haber leído a alguien prever los 1134 del SP, ya casi a tocar.

Por mi parte me mantengo al margen, solo he hecho un mete-saca de 6 minutos con la publicación de los datos (10835-10895) y he vuelto a la madriguera.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esto se desmadra y palmo muchísimo, creo que me retiro si no salgo de esta.



Que te vas a retirar, vamos no me jodas. Hay que resistir, coño.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Gamesa replicando Ibex y CRI también, tened cuidado que cerramos por encima de 11.000


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Mar 2010)

Yo iba corto en ETF´s para cubrir una cartera. He cerrado el corto con pérdidas, pero son menos que las plusvalias de hoy con el arreon toxicomano que le han metido al IBEX.

ANA, GAS, etc...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Puf vaya palmada, y el lunes Gap al Alza por la sobrecompra....


Si las GAM no caen me retiro de verdad y dejo de postear.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2010)

Catacrak ha dado señales de vida, pero y pollastre... :S


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Catacrak ha dado señales de vida, pero y pollastre... :S



y HL? que el va con contratos gordos...


----------



## kokaine (5 Mar 2010)

Porque la gente por aki en general va corta (yo incluido) pero si fueramos largos estariamos tan felices y pensando si la cosa no estaría "demasiado" bien. LLevamos unas sesiones alcistas bestiales, que habran echo cerrar cortos y abrir largos a miles de gacelas....... Suena a trampa alcista, lunes gap a la baja cañero y ala otro puñao de gacelas pilladas....

PD: Quien no se consuela es pq no quiere


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Porque la gente por aki en general va corta (yo incluido) pero si fueramos largos estariamos tan felices y pensando si la cosa no estaría "demasiado" bien. LLevamos unas sesiones alcistas bestiales, que habran echo cerrar cortos y abrir largos a miles de gacelas....... Suena a trampa alcista, lunes gap a la baja cañero y ala otro puñao de gacelas pilladas....
> 
> PD: Quien no se consuela es pq no quiere



Lo dudo mucho pero gracias por el caramelo.


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puf vaya palmada, y el lunes Gap al Alza por la sobrecompra....
> 
> 
> Si las GAM no caen me retiro de verdad y dejo de postear.



El problema con una palmada de este calibre es que para cuando te sales ya es tarde para largos y al poco, cuando tocan cortos, les tienes todavía fobia y si te metes vuelves a palmar. :cook:

Lo mejor retirarse, al menos una temporada... claro que pasar la MM200 con claridad sería una señal de largos bastante irresistible. :rolleye:


----------



## kokaine (5 Mar 2010)

En el 2874 del futuro de EX50 tenemos el fibo 61,8% de la caída de finales de Enero; no suena mal como punto para darse la vuelta.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Yo no me pongo largo ahora ni de coña y corto con un stop más ajustado que el corsé de Carmen de Mairena.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Pecata tampoco dice nada, por lo menos es más sensata, seguro que cerró los cortos ayer.


----------



## kokaine (5 Mar 2010)

Yo me pruebo, corto en 2871 stop 2876.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata tampoco dice nada, por lo menos es más sensata, seguro que cerró los cortos ayer.



Luca... a toro pasado... lo que hubiera podido ser una locura/precipitada, es una sensatez, es lo de siempre, a toro pasado.


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

Llegados a este punto, creo que si los leoncios nos leen, es básicamente para estudiar las reacciones de las gacelas en los momentos de pánico y así poder hacer con nosotros lo que les venga en gana.


----------



## rosonero (5 Mar 2010)

Parece que el Ibex ya no responde a estos últimos arreones de los americanos.
Tocados los 1134 y pico


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

Cerrados todos los cortos en el IBEX, ahora tocará bajar gggrrrrr

Segundo día palmando a lo campeón.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Mar 2010)

Pues yo estoy esperando al Ibex en 11K para meterle un corto... :cook:


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

Como aguantan a Gamesa, yo creo que están empeñando hasta el papel higiénico para mantenerla, queda poquísimo para que enfile al abismo.

La suelta indica que podría acabar por debajo de los 8 euros.


----------



## kokaine (5 Mar 2010)

YO mantengo mis cortos en CRI mientras no pase el 3.6. Hoy parece que los va aguantar.


----------



## rosonero (5 Mar 2010)

Corto en 10970. 

Casi me da rollo publicarlo. :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Como aguantan a Gamesa, yo creo que están empeñando hasta el papel higiénico para mantenerla, queda poquísimo para que enfile al abismo.
> 
> La suelta indica que podría acabar por debajo de los 8 euros.



Conformate con que llegue a 8,80 y ya veremos. yo con salir a 0 y recuperar las pédidas de CRI y suelto para una botella de jack daniels me conformo.


----------



## debianita (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Como aguantan a Gamesa, yo creo que están empeñando hasta el papel higiénico para mantenerla, queda poquísimo para que enfile al abismo.
> 
> La suelta indica que podría acabar por debajo de los 8 euros.



Que el cielo te escuche, hoy le he metido un corto en su punto más alto.

Estoy con kokaine... como pase de 3.60 las suelto, vaya palmada. Solo entraré corto en CRI cuando el Sr. Tonuel abra un largo.


----------



## kokaine (5 Mar 2010)

mulder, puedes indicarnos que piensas que haran los indices la proxima semana?? si en general van a seguir alcistas o vamos a tener algun recorte??


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

yo le he palmado 8 cents, tampoco voy a llorar tanto, pero llevo mucho riesgo en GAM.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> mulder, puedes indicarnos que piensas que haran los indices la proxima semana?? si en general van a seguir alcistas o vamos a tener algun recorte??



Gap al alza casi seguro, y es lunes, subimos seguro tmb (al cierre)

Hablo de índices.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> mulder, puedes indicarnos que piensas que haran los indices la proxima semana?? si en general van a seguir alcistas o vamos a tener algun recorte??



Mañana lo comento, cuando tenga datos de cierre, como de costumbre.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

Ya empiezan a tirar de la cadena en Gamesa, por fin...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya empiezan a tirar de la cadena en Gamesa, por fin...



Cuidado si se para en+1,57% ya que rebotará.

Las betas se aplican en 2 direcciones... multiplicando y dividiendo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Puff que mal pinta esto, me voy a dar de baja aquí y me mudo a forocoches, con lo perdido ya tendría el coche tan molón que no pasaría la ITV...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (5 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes.

MULDER: Parece que hoy estamos subiendo, con volumen.

¿Algo que comentar al respecto?

Thank you.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Mar 2010)

Me quedo con la posi, y me voy, buen fin de semana.

Por cierto, para los de Madrid, la central de Cáritas está en Metro Bilbao, por si queréis comer aunque sea un caldo.

Saludos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

Lo de GAM es igual que lo de CRI 

Por cierto, por solidaridad con el grupo: Abiertos cortos en GAM 9.65
Los de CRI los llevo desde 3.50


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> MULDER: Parece que hoy estamos subiendo, con volumen.
> 
> ...



Tomorrow, lo voy a poner mañana por la mañana, no queda tanto


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo de GAM es igual que lo de CRI



En CRI se ve una buena acumulación y en Gamesa no, siempre que he comentado algo sobre CRI esta semana lo he dicho y no me gustaba nada.

En Gamesa están soltando y soltando, la subida es más falsa que un euro de cartón.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tomorrow, lo voy a poner mañana por la mañana, no queda tanto



Sabe que cuando hay mucha demanda sobre un bien este aumenta de precio :fiufiu:


¿Puedo ser su agente? :rolleye:


----------



## rosonero (5 Mar 2010)

Con la proximidad de la robasta ahora sí que el Ibex responde al alza, así que fuera en 10990 :ouch:


----------



## debianita (5 Mar 2010)

11000 OMG, menuda palmada!

Luca, Caritas Barcelona... sabes por donde cae?

EDIT: Fuera de la mitad de CRI... El lunes bajará como la espuma, es que soy un cafre


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

IM PRESIONANTE.

Cerramos sobre los 11.000 :8:


----------



## Claca (5 Mar 2010)

A mí me sabe mal por la gente que aguantáis los cortos... yo soy más como rosonero, creo que la ventaja de las gacelas está en correr, cortando rápidamente las pérdidas. Si nos enfrentamos a los leones acabamos hechos trizas. Debemos preservar la moral y el capital para poder hacer un asalto a los pastos cuando toque.

Bueno, sobre lo que tenemos en la mesa:

Si el dow supera los 550, se disparará, pero no debería hacerlo... Kujire también ha dicho que no iremos mucho más lejos.

El ibex se ha metido de lleno en zona de trincheras. Como vengo diciendo desde hace semanas, para mí el partido se juega ahora en los 10.800-11.200. Veremos qué hace el lunes, pero yo creo que el giro es ya inminente o, como mínimo, el freno, todo depende de lo que hayan hecho las manos fuertes. Si han acumulado, deberán colocar papel por lo que podríamos tener unas sesiones de distribución en forma de lateral. En cualquier caso, a partir de este punto lo importante será comprobar qué hacen por arriba, si venden o siguen las compras, pues es la clave para el medio plazo, de modo que yo no seguiría el intradía que puede ser confuso y desesperante.


----------



## destr0 (5 Mar 2010)

No, si aún acabaremos en 11200 a cierre. Esto es un completo absurdo.

Por cierto, acabo de ver una operación de de 4.000.000.000 contratos en el DJ justo en 10540, pero no se refleja en el volumen. Sí, con esos ceros, 4 billion contracts de los suyos

Edit: se le ha ido la pinza a los de la web, he recargado y ha desaparecido, así que es evidente que ha sido un fallo informático y no se ha cruzado esa operación


----------



## Interesado (5 Mar 2010)

Lo han conseguido.






Hay que reconocer que se lo han bien ganado.


----------



## destr0 (5 Mar 2010)

Me voy a dar una última oportunidad y me voy a quedar largo hoy a cierre. El lunes no podré mirar el mercado porque me voy de viaje esta noche hasta el lunes noche, así que espero que cuideis de esto, porque desde luego si vuelvo a perder pasta el lunes, me retiro sin ninguna duda.

Un saludo y buen finde!


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Para q luego digan q en el NASDAQ se pierde hasta la camisa....


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

MIPI power... desde 1.24USD


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

Vaya dia, al final he acabado en positivo, aunque solo he ganado un pírrico 1%. Teniendo en cuenta que esta mañana llegaba a perder el 13% en el peor momento no está nada mal.

Y todo gracias a mis largos.


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Apple Inc. (AAPL) señaló el vienes que los primeros modelos de su esperada computadora iPad estarán disponibles en Estados Unidos desde el 3 de abril, y que los pedidos anticipados podrán realizarse a partir del 12 de marzo. 

Las acciones subían un 3,1% a US$217,13 poco después de la apertura, en medio de alzas generalizadas en el mercado de acciones de Estados Unidos. El precio de las acciones de Apple más que se ha duplicado durante el último año. 

Desde su presentación a los medios a finales de enero, la iPad ha sido objeto de especulaciones sobre demoras en la producción. Las preocupaciones sobre un posible cuello de botella en el socio manufacturero de Apple, generaron informes que indicaban que el dispositivo podría tener una disponibilidad inicial limitada, o podrían producirse demoras en su lanzamiento. 

El viernes, Apple dijo que el modelo del iPad para Internet inalámbrico saldrá a la venta el 3 de abril en Estados Unidos. En tanto, el modelo con acceso a través de Wi-Fi y por la red de telefonía móvil 3G de AT&T Inc. (T), estará disponible a finales de abril, momento en que ambos modelos estarán disponibles en países como Australia, Canadá, Francia, Alemania, Italia, Japón, España, Suiza y el Reino Unido. 

Los clientes estadounidenses pueden realizar pedidos anticipados para cualquiera de los modelos desde el 12 de marzo. 

La iPad es una computadora multimedia tipo tableta con capacidad para conectarse a Internet que podría impulsar el próximo ciclo de crecimiento del gigante de productos electrónicos para el consumidor. Puede ser usada para navegar la web, leer correo electrónico y libros, y para juegos


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (5 Mar 2010)

Hijos de putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

He ganado pasta estando corto hoy!!! Gracias VW jajajaja cerrados los cortos y vendidas las volkswagen y grifols, las onty las voy a vender ahora.
No quiero saber nada de la bolsa en la vida,me gastare el dinero en salir por ahi a todo trapo,paso de llevarme malos ratos.
Que uds se hagan todos ricos con esto! Yo me voy,que si no la voy a liar.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A mí me sabe mal por la gente que aguantáis los cortos... yo soy más como rosonero, creo que la ventaja de las gacelas está en correr, cortando rápidamente las pérdidas. Si nos enfrentamos a los leones acabamos hechos trizas. Debemos preservar la moral y el capital para poder hacer un asalto a los pastos cuando toque.
> 
> Bueno, sobre lo que tenemos en la mesa:
> 
> ...




Kuji que objetivo tiene de subida¿?


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Mar 2010)

DP!, Hoy estás que te sales  ¿alguna bronca xD?

A los demás ánimos que todo pasa, intentad aprender de los errores... que es lo más complicado.

Un saludo

HL, disfruta la pasta perraka... ya nos volveremos a ver jajaja


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

No malinterpretes mis comentarios... yo soy el primero que me cabreo cuando veo como juegan con el iBEX... pero esto no es ninguna novedad en este hilo.


----------



## Catacrack (5 Mar 2010)

Si lo de de estos dias me parecia doloroso hoy me han clavado un tenedor en el ojo.

Hijos de la gran perra, menos mal que no tengo que comer de la bolsa sino estaria entre cartones y con una botella de Don Simon.

Buen fin de semana a todos, yo me voy a echar a la bebida este fin de semana, nos vemos el Lunes.


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

HL, no arrojes la toalla... la tendencia que tú buscas.. vendrá sin duda... pero ahora... hay que seguir el camino.


----------



## Claca (5 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Kuji que objetivo tiene de subida¿?



No lo sé... ni lo ha dicho ni se lo he preguntado. Yo hablaba de esta sesión y ella también, creo. De todos modos hay que tener en cuenta que los máximos del dow y el S&P están a tiro de piedra, no me sorprendería en absoluto volver a ellos. Y el ibex seguiría estando en zona de contención


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Una de las buenas...

InterMune, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

MIPI +40% now...


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (5 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> No quiero saber nada de la bolsa en la vida
> Que uds se hagan todos ricos con esto!



No te creo. El casino engancha mucho.:XX:


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Mar 2010)

DP! Están subiendo a Nvax, para darle vidilla... está muerta de volumen. ¿Has pensado en reducir un poco por si cae?. 

Es que cuando tienen tan poco volumen los movimientos pueden ser muy fuertes.

Por cierto sigo pensando en entrar HOY en faz y que casualidad, me han puesto un gráfico los amigos argentinos:







Creo que puede ser una buena opción... o ¿espero al Lunes por si...?


----------



## Wbuffete (5 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Kuji que objetivo tiene de subida¿?



DJI se ha frenado en el 68.1 de toda la bajada.En cierres.
Emoción a raudales.
S2


----------



## kokaine (5 Mar 2010)

Interesante comentario en otro foro de alguien que suele controlar bien este mundo, lo pongo pq esta convencido de caer:

"El RSI de 15 min. solo ha estado tan alto como el máximo de hoy (87) en tres ocasiones en el último año. Divergencias bajistas a tutiplen en todos los indicadores y en todos los minutajes. Vale, eso no es razón, en sobrecompra y con divergencias se puede seguir subiendo. 

Pero... ¿por qué el Bund no se hunde y el EUR/USD no despega? Si todo fuera búsqueda de riesgo... ¿quién demonios está comprando deuda a corto como poseso, con rentabilidades tan bajas? (Bund en máximos del 2010, y a niveles de Abril del 2009... acordaos cómo estábamos entonces) 

Y luego, la gran noticia, 37.000 parados más en USA... descorchemos el champan, porque gracias a Dios, son 37.000 y no 100.000... esto es de locos, amigos. 

Bueno, lo de los datos macro malos me da igual, cuanto peores sean, más apoyan las bolsas a corto (que no a largo), porque así la FED tiene más presión para no subir tipos ni retirar medidas de apoyo. 

Pero lo de los bonos, ¿qué? Y lo del record de posiciones cortas de los hedge funds sobre banca mediana española, ¿qué? ¿Creeis que esos hedge funds iban a estar incrementando sus posiciones cortas en banca española en la zona de 10.000-10.500 del Ibex si a la semana siguiente lo podían haber hecho en el 11.500? Por algo lo hacen, se pueden equivocar en el máximo, pero les da igual 500ptos de Ibex más o menos, si saben que va a caer 3.000 en 3 meses. 

En fin, mucha chamusquina, hay que tener aguante como los hedge, la fruta está ya madura, y si el SP hace techo por debajo de 1.150, será un máximo decreciente, a pesar de que la economía va viento en popa... "

Fidelio dixit.

Ahi queda eso.


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Wataru... el menda está soltando a 2.36USD ... las que he comprado estos días pasados .... tienen que subirla un poco de cara a la prox semana.

DDSS ... es otra q están manteniendo para un breakout.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Interesante comentario en otro foro de alguien que suele controlar bien este mundo, lo pongo pq esta convencido de caer:
> [...]
> Fidelio dixit.
> 
> Ahi queda eso.



Fidelio lleva poniéndose corto en el mercado desde el pasado julio, en mi modesta opinión controla mucho pero no sabe ponerse a favor de lo que le muestran sus propios gráficos.


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

La tendencia sigue alcista, quizás el fin de semana puede cambiar el rumbo... según Kujire... existen acontecimientos importantes.... jejeje!!!


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2010)

Lo siento mucho por los que habéis palmado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Mar 2010)

Apuesto por un techo en 1135. en sp.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

me fui de la oficina a las 6 dejando una orden a corto en 2.884 del stoxx y cual es mi sorpresa al conectarme a las 8


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2010)

Buenas,

He estado todo el día de pingo fuera de casa, acabo de llegar, sin noticias de bolsa (es que no tengo aifon de esos molones).

Ayer cerré los cortos con mucho dolor, pero veo que hice bien. Abrí un largo de EUR/USD en 1,3576, ahora está en 1,3610 y estoy pensando si cerrar o si dejarlo para el lunes... en fin aquí tengo más margen hasta las 23, no sé que hacer. Más vale plusvalía en mano...

Voy a meditar.ienso:


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> He estado todo el día de pingo fuera de casa, acabo de llegar, sin noticias de bolsa (es que no tengo aifon de esos molones).
> 
> ...



Hola Peca ^___^!

Me alegro que al menos no sea tan grave la palmada... Este finde dicen que los Islandeses han de decidir si pagan o no. Ni idea de si esto puede tener repercusión en el Euro, en las bolsas establecerían un precedente que no les gustará, seguro.

Yo seguramente abriré un corto, que los Cuervos me protejan .


----------



## destr0 (5 Mar 2010)

En el DJ acaban de darle un arreón con algo más de 2 millones de contratos a la compra, pero se ha estampado de nuevo en máximos diarios. No tardará en romperlos, porque quien compra 2M de contratos no lo hace a ver si salta la liebre, y menos en máximos. 

A las 21:00 hay dato macro gusano

Edit: ahí está, pasando nuevo máximo y con 1,2 millones más de volumen. 3 minutos han tardado


----------



## kokaine (5 Mar 2010)

Por cambiar de tema, no tendra alguien una invitacion de spotify??:fiufiu:


----------



## kokaine (5 Mar 2010)

Joder el S&P va directo a la resistencia 1140-1150 , y lo quiere hacer todo hoy.

Tanta subida seguida no parece rara de cojones?


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

Apuesto a que el S&P se para en 1138 al final de sesión y nos deja a todos con una tremenda duda para que meditemos todo el laaaargo fin de semana


----------



## Burney (5 Mar 2010)

hola gente como estais

he entrado hace un momento en PALM a 5,77

¿alguno la sigue o la tiene en cartera?

Un abrazo a todos y todas

PD: Mixtables, MP contestado


----------



## destr0 (5 Mar 2010)

pasando de 10550 en el DJ... lo dicho, esto es demasiado raro, tiene que haber gato encerrado. A ver que pasa con el dato


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2010)

Burney dijo:


> hola gente como estais
> 
> he entrado hace un momento en PALM a 5,77
> 
> ...



Burney, cuanto tiempo, te hemos echado de menos.


----------



## kokaine (5 Mar 2010)

Carpatos a dicho esta tarde (no se a que hora) de PALM:

"Si es que no tiene remedio, -3,02%"


----------



## destr0 (5 Mar 2010)

Pues parece que el dato ha salido bueno, DJ 10560 (con 1,5M de volumen a la compra incluido), sp 1138


----------



## kokaine (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder estan ya en 1138 y todavia queda 1 horaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Creo que hoy vamos a por los maximos historicos del S&P: 1576.09

Lo pasan seguro.

En 1577 me pongo corto.

Editado XD


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

El Stoxx hará techo hoy en 2897.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Mulder estan ya en 1038 y todavia queda 1 horaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> Creo que hoy vamos a por los maximos historicos del S&P: 1576.09
> 
> ...



Será en 1138 :

El objetivo de 1138 lo tengo calculado desde el sábado pero no pensé que fueran a llegar esta semana, lo hacía para más tarde. Hasta ayer no parecía factible para esta semana.

edito: De momento S&P 1138.75 Stoxx 2896


----------



## kokaine (5 Mar 2010)

Estoy mirando la grafica del dia del S&P o del EX50 y que bonitas son (si hubiera estado largo) jeje, si no hubiera vendido mis largos en BBVA y SAN de la semana pasada antes de tiempo, hoy tendria un dia orgasmico........

Que cruel es la vida.... me piro a tomarme un par de copazos, algun voluntario??


----------



## Burney (5 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Burney, cuanto tiempo, te hemos echado de menos.



Gracias Pecata, yo no os echado tanto de menos... pero porque de vez en cuando he entrado para ojear lo que se comentaba

aunque no postee, no os olvido

PD: A ver si este finde saco algo de tiempo y me pongo al dia con el mercado.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Estoy mirando la grafica del dia del S&P o del EX50 y que bonitas son (si hubiera estado largo) jeje, si no hubiera vendido mis largos en BBVA y SAN de la semana pasada antes de tiempo, hoy tendria un dia orgasmico........
> 
> Que cruel es la vida.... me piro a tomarme un par de copazos, algun voluntario??



Aquí el que no termine en Cáritas, acabará ludópata o cirrótico (últimamente os dais mucho a la bebida).
La bolsa é mu mala.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La bolsa é mu mala.



es la peor droja hamija.


----------



## carloszorro (5 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> He estado todo el día de pingo fuera de casa, acabo de llegar, sin noticias de bolsa (es que no tengo aifon de esos molones).
> 
> ...



Hoy le han dado bien al JPY, lástima llegar tarde a casa, pero me dió tiempo a rascarle unos eurillos en el cruce GBP/JPY y en el USD/JPY
Impresionante el fuerte movimiento de hoy


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Mar 2010)

Bueno estoy dentro de FAZ a 15.79. Veremos si el Lunes me uno de nuevo al club de los lamentos... )

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí el que no termine en Cáritas, acabará ludópata o cirrótico (últimamente os dais mucho a la bebida).
> La bolsa é mu mala.



Yo me apunto en el grupo de los cirróticos, más vale borracho conocido que palmador anónimo 

edito: pues al final se ha hecho techo sobre los objetivos previstos a una hora del cierre, me apunto un gallifante.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo me apunto en el grupo de los cirróticos, más vale borracho conocido que palmador anónimo
> 
> edito: pues al final se ha hecho techo sobre los objetivos previstos a una hora del cierre, me apunto un gallifante.



¿Mañana nos contarás sobre guano? Ahora mismo me vendría bien... jajaja

Pasad todos un buen finde...


----------



## donpepito (5 Mar 2010)

Buen fin de semana a todos.

Wataru, he comprado +DDSS a 1.49USD ... y soltado unas pocas de NVAX... se ha visto la posi grandota al cierre... jejeje!!!


----------



## tonuel (6 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Que el cielo te escuche, hoy le he metido un corto en su punto más alto.
> 
> Estoy con kokaine... como pase de 3.60 las suelto, vaya palmada. Solo entraré corto en CRI cuando el Sr. Tonuel abra un largo.




Yo sigo corto en criteria... seguramente pronto llegue el momento de promediar... :

Pienso que estamos presenciando la traca final... pero cuidadín con el apalancamiento


Buenas noches...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Interesante comentario en otro foro de alguien que suele controlar bien este mundo, lo pongo pq esta convencido de caer:
> 
> "El RSI de 15 min. solo ha estado tan alto como el máximo de hoy (87) en tres ocasiones en el último año. Divergencias bajistas a tutiplen en todos los indicadores y en todos los minutajes. Vale, eso no es razón, en sobrecompra y con divergencias se puede seguir subiendo.
> 
> ...





Mulder dijo:


> Fidelio lleva poniéndose corto en el mercado desde el pasado julio, en mi modesta opinión controla mucho pero no sabe ponerse a favor de lo que le muestran sus propios gráficos.




Y ese fidelio, quien es?, era de por aqui??


----------



## Silent Weapon (6 Mar 2010)

La CNMV interviene y suspende las actividades de la firma Sebroker Bolsa

LaComisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores acordó ayer la intervención y la suspensión de actividades de Sebroker Bolsa, que ha presentado la solicitud de concurso voluntario de acreedores, la antigua suspensión de pagos. La CNMV justifica sus medidas con el objeto de garantizar la máxima protección de los inversores. Según Sebroker Bolsa, los saldos de sus clientes no llegan a los 1,75 millones de euros. El Fondo de Garantía de Inversiones salvaguarda a cada cliente un total de 100.000 euros. 


La CNMV interviene y suspende las actividades de la firma Sebroker Bolsa


----------



## debianita (6 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo sigo corto en criteria... seguramente pronto llegue el momento de promediar... :
> 
> Pienso que estamos presenciando la traca final... pero cuidadín con el apalancamiento
> .



Yo al contrario... me saqué la mitad de encima, sino me hubierán cerrado posiciones. A ver si me despluman de una vez y dejo esto :XX: sino un dia me dará un ataque.

A disfrutar el fin de semana. A ver si el lunes tenemos más suerte.


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

El informe de esta semana va a ser breve porque no tenemos eventos de importancia relevante hasta dentro de dos semanas.

El mercado está muy alcista, imparable es la mejor palabra que lo describe. La única resistencia fuerte que tenemos por delante son los máximos anuales, pero estoy *muy* seguro de que esos niveles caerán también y seguiremos subiendo más alto.

Desde finales de 2009 llevo diciendo que aun tenemos que hacer nuevos máximos hasta mayo, he seguido defendiendo esto durante las bajadas de enero y febrero, aunque empecé a dudar un poco pero tenía confianza en que revisitaríamos máximos de nuevo, ahora vuelvo a estar seguro de que haremos nuevos máximos, no me cabe la menor duda.

Podríamos tener pequeñas correcciones este lunes y este próximo viernes, es probable que el martes hagamos un mínimo semanal, pero la perspectiva del mercado ahora mismo es la de fusilar máximos para irnos a la luna, se debe aprovechar todo mínimo para entrar comprado.

Los objetivos para el Stoxx están por encima de 3000, probables puntos de giro intermedio (resistencias que costarán algo de pasar) 3021, 3048 y 3075. Para el S&P 1142, 1159 y 1176.

Es muy dificil adivinar hasta donde podría llegar esta subida, aunque si que puedo establecer el timing: el dia 16 de marzo es la fecha futura más relevante y podríamos empezar una corrección importante de la actual subida. Sin embargo no será el dia en que el mercado gire definitivamente, aun subiremos más en el futuro.

En el Ibex no creo que veamos nuevos máximos anuales pero veo probable una visita al 11661.

Lo siento mucho por los que están cortos (yo entre ellos, no se crean), pero en este momento veo las cosas así.


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Mar 2010)

Buenos días ^__^! (Por decir algo, ahora mismo está tronando y lloviendo).

Mulder, gracias por tu visión . Coincide con la mía, de hacernos creer que el Viernes hicimos un techo en máximos decrecientes, pero como tú bien apuntas, vamos a seguir subiendo...

En todos los foros comentan lo mismo "masacre de Osos", al parecer muchísima gente llevaba corta una semana... y han ido a por ellos.

"Obviously everyone is throwing in the towel, discrediting EW theory or disgusted with everything. But why?"

Esta vez, han hecho muuucho daño. El Lunes, va a ser muy interesante.

Un saludo

ED: Según comentan, esta ha sido la semana con menos volumen en lo que va de año. Últimamente los Lunes suelen ser Verdes, ups...


----------



## Interesado (6 Mar 2010)

El palo de esta semana ha sido fuerte. Pero eso no es lo peor.

No sé al resto, pero a mí me han desmontado todos los esquemas. Jamás pensé que nos petaramos la MM200 con esta facilidad. Estoy muy desconcertado y no sé por dónde tirar (de Criteria mejor ni hablamos, porque la veo en los 4€). 

Demasiado arriba (al menos es mi sensación) para ponerse a comprar, demasiado contratendencia para intentar cortos.

De momento liquidez y las manos quietecitas es lo único que se me ocurre mientras rehago mis análisis. A ver si es verdad que corregimos un poco en los próximos días y las cosas se empiezan a ver más claras.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> El palo de esta semana ha sido fuerte. Pero eso no es lo peor.
> 
> No sé al resto, pero a mí me han desmontado todos los esquemas. Jamás pensé que nos petaramos la MM200 con esta facilidad. Estoy muy desconcertado y no sé por dónde tirar (de Criteria mejor ni hablamos, porque la veo en los 4€).
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Tengo esa misma sensación. Después de subir el jueves, a última hora cerré los cortos por miedo, y porque el viernes no iba a estar en casa y no podría seguir el mercado. Pero estaba segura de que el viernes ibamos a bajar. Y mira que subidón.

Ahora mismo solo estoy en el eurodolar (larga), entrar en los índices me da miedo, yo también creo que ya es tarde para entrar larga, pero no me veo capaz de entrar corta porque no es el momento tampoco.

Que indecisión...


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Mar 2010)

No me creí la caída de los 12.000 a los 10.000.
No me he creído la subida de los 10.000 a los 11.000.

Y no puedo creerme lo caro que es no creer


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Mar 2010)

Burney dijo:


> hola gente como estais
> 
> he entrado hace un momento en PALM a 5,77
> 
> ...



Burney, ten cuidado con esa, que está quebrada eh, ojito.


----------



## Diegales (6 Mar 2010)

Como ya comente por aqui, yo me sali del mercado cuando pense que la cosa no daba para mas, en approx. 10450 en el DJ. Y he pasado unas semanas pensando que fue todo un acierto cuando la cosa se fue para abajo. Yo esperaba con la cagna puesta en torno a las 8000. 

Mi gozo en un pozo. Se fue para arriba y ahora mismo esta por encima de donde vendi. Sigo fuera. Y sigo esperando.


----------



## Claca (6 Mar 2010)

Mulder, es cierto que defendiste hacer nuevos máximos durante todo este tiempo, sólo puedo decir chapeau, es muy probable que suceda. Los máximos que propones en el ibex, por cierto, cumplen con la proyección del HCHi que hizo recientemente, podría ser, aunque no lo contemplo como primera opción...

Esta subidas se están haciendo con poco volumen, no parece un movimiento de acumulación importante, puede que simplemente estén distorsionando el mercado. La caída del 2008 pilló en bragas a muchos inversores, esta, como desgraciadamente hemos comprobado, no. La gente reacciona y contempla por primera vez en muchos años los cortos como opción viable para protegerse del pésimo panorama económico y del deterioro que supondría para la renta variable una recesión duradera. Tristemente, si todos vamos cortos, ellos no ganan, de modo que es preciso sacudir el rebaño de vez en cuando a ver qué cae. Esta vez ha coincidido que mucha gente se ha propuesto aguantar cortos en plan rambo y ellos, caballeros que son, han decidido recoger el guante. El resultado de este trágico duelo se comprueba aquí y en muchos otros foros: han hecho una auténtica masacre de pequeños inversores y, por lo que leo, parece que todavía quedan valientes con algo de dinero en las cuentas dispuestos a aguantar el pulso a los leoncios. 

Por ello, las implicaciones a medio y largo plazo de estas subidas, para mí, son nulas, y veo este movimiento como una maniobra de diversión sacacuartos con el único objetivo de arrancar cualquier ánimo cortista a la gente. Por lo demás, nada ha cambiado. Seguimos metidos en la peor crisis de los últimos 70 años, siguen quebrando empresas, bancos y estados, seguimos con el mismo server mierdoso de Calopez y Tonuel, como no, sigue pensando en darle un poco más de alegría al botas.

Lo importante, como decía Pecata, es saber qué debemos hacer ahora, en un momento en que los largos parecen agotados y los cortos temerarios. La respuesta viene, creo yo, tras plantearnos qué estamos buscando exactamente. No es lo mismo el intradía que un objetivo a meses vista, los plazos cambian, aunque nuestras armas, no nos engañemos, siguen siendo las mismas: los stops y su correcta gestión. Todo se resume en plantear un punto de entrada y dos de salida, ya tengamos el objetivo a diez puntos del ibex o a mil. ¿Qué debemos hacer ahora? Precisamente eso: plantear un punto de entrada y dos de salida, uno por arriba y otro por abajo. ¿Que se supera nuestro punto de stop? Fuera, nos olvidamos, con un poco menos de dinero, pero la moral alta, para cuando el precio se situe nuevamente en nuestro punto de mira, PUM, no dudar en disparar. Si nuestro análisis es correcto, con paciencia y poca carga terminaremos ganando.

Aquí lo dejo por hoy... a ver si Mixtables me invita a la casa de campo y examinamos allí con detalle la jugada.

¡Buen fin de semana a todos!


----------



## kokaine (6 Mar 2010)

De todo lo que comentáis solo hay una cosa que no me convence, esa claridad con la que veis como los inversores manejan ahora mas los cortos..... En serio creéis que la gran mayoría de "gacelas" no solo maneja sino sabe siquiera que es un corto?? 
Los que oís como yo el consultorio de bolsa de intereconomia, habéis oído alguna vez a alguien preguntar por una posición corta??.

Algún banco o caja te permite operar a corto?

Yo sigo pensando que realmente no están pensando en 4 gatos que se ponen cortos, están subiendo la bolsa porque solo así irán entrando mas y mas gente con estos intereses ridículos que dan los bancos, (la bolsa esta barata, compre algunas acciones del SAN o de TEL que eso siempre vale mas, métase en algún fondo que vera que bien le va, etc...) y la gente ira entrando, y entrando y sinceramente ya lo comente hace tiempo y lo vuelvo a decir, mientras no suban (y de forma considerable) los tipos de interés la bolsa va a seguir alcista a largo plazo y podrá llegar a la luna como dice mulder.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> De todo lo que comentáis solo hay una cosa que no me convence, esa claridad con la que veis como los inversores manejan ahora mas los cortos..... En serio creéis que la gran mayoría de "gacelas" no solo maneja sino sabe siquiera que es un corto??
> Los que oís como yo el consultorio de bolsa de intereconomia, habéis oído alguna vez a alguien preguntar por una posición corta??.
> 
> Algún banco o caja te permite operar a corto?
> ...



Bankinter si que te permite meter cortos. Estos son unos linces, han descubierto como ganar 3 veces por un mismo activo.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> De todo lo que comentáis solo hay una cosa que no me convence, esa claridad con la que veis como los inversores manejan ahora mas los cortos..... En serio creéis que la gran mayoría de "gacelas" no solo maneja sino sabe siquiera que es un corto??
> Los que oís como yo el consultorio de bolsa de intereconomia, habéis oído alguna vez a alguien preguntar por una posición corta??.
> 
> Algún banco o caja te permite operar a corto?
> ...



Mmmhhh, no me cuadra, porque el viejuno o ricoheredero que compra acciones porque siempre suben, bla bla bla que me lo ha dicho el del banco, y que en muchos casos compran por el dividendo, no venden cuando las acciones bajan porque es perder. Y si compraron SAN a 12, no vendieron cuando bajaron a 4, porque "ya subirán, que la bolsa siempre sube" (a no ser que necesiten la pasta absolutamente, claro). Así que yo creo que ese grupo de personas, tampoco interesa a los leoncios. Van a ultralargo plazo.

Los leoncios tienen más fácil desplumar a los que hacemos intradía, y es lo que consiguen con los bandazos que está dando la bolsa. Arreón arriba o abajo, saltada de stops y vuelta a empezar.

Yo lo tengo claro: las gacelas somos nosotros.


----------



## errozate (7 Mar 2010)

Buenas noches a todos.

Pecata. Yo soy de los que dices. Estoy largo. Estoy largo desde hace año y medio. Desde finales de 2008.

Y ahi estoy. Aguante la bajada y desde marzo de 2009 todas mis acciones han estado en verde. A eso sumale el dividendo.

Si vendo, vendere para quitarme las primeras que adquiri que fueron las mas caras, y porque segun Mulder las voy a poder comprar mas baratas en el segundo semestre. Eso si vendo.

Llevo año y medio LARGO, y me parece que en tres, cuatro o cinco años solo voy a hacer una cosa ganar.

Con esto te quierdo decir que EFECTIVAMENTE los leoncios no van a por mi. No me da igual pero si la bolsa en lugar de subir un 8, baja un 8, me quedo quieto. Al reves, si baja igual a me da por comprar.

Un saludo a todo el foro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Mar 2010)

Mañana veremos si afecta o ya estaba descontado.

El 'no' arrasa en el referéndum islandés


----------



## El río de la vida (7 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mañana veremos si afecta o ya estaba descontado.
> 
> El 'no' arrasa en el referéndum islandés




A unos cuantos inversores si les afectará, ¿no? ::::


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Mar 2010)

El río de la vida dijo:


> A unos cuantos inversores si les afectará, ¿no? ::::



Buenos días ^__^!

Lamentablemente van a pagar, solo era una estrategia para forzar un poco más las negociaciones. Lo único que se discute es el tipo de interés...

Vamos que si yo fuera Islandes iba a votar su Putx Maxxx .

Bueno, el tiempo ha dado una tregua.. cogeremos la Bici 

Un saludo


----------



## Catacrack (7 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mmmhhh, no me cuadra, porque el viejuno o ricoheredero que compra acciones porque siempre suben, bla bla bla que me lo ha dicho el del banco, y que en muchos casos compran por el dividendo, no venden cuando las acciones bajan porque es perder. Y si compraron SAN a 12, no vendieron cuando bajaron a 4, porque "ya subirán, que la bolsa siempre sube" (a no ser que necesiten la pasta absolutamente, claro). Así que yo creo que ese grupo de personas, tampoco interesa a los leoncios. Van a ultralargo plazo.



Al principio operaba asi y te puedo asegurar que ganaba dinero, sin apalancamiento ninguno, no sabia que eran los cortos y no tenia ni idea de derivados. Compraba en recortes tanto en el ibex como en ws y cuando creia que estaban muy arriba vendia, podia tardar 15 dias como 3 meses. Asi es muy dificil doblar el dinero en un año pero obtienes una rentabilidad muy interesante. El mercado lo seguia muy poco tiempo.

Desde que me lie con el apalacamiento, abriendo cortos y largos, comprado contratos, etc, gano y pierdo y no consigo tirar para delante. Lo mas jodido es que estoy todo el dia pendiende del ordenador. Y me he cepillado los beneficios anteriores e incluso he perdido algo de capital.

Y creo que como yo estamos muchos. Antes si compraba algo a 5 y bajaba a 3 veia una oportunidad de ampliar mi cartera (no tenia prisa, compraba acciones de empresas solidas, con una rentabilidad en forma de dividendo, como el que compra pisos o parkings), ahora compro a 5 y bajan a 3 y entre el apalacamiento, la ostia que me dan, el pagar intereses y que los papeles son prestados solo pienso en tirarme por el balcon.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2010)

Que crujida de cortos para esta semana...

los MMs haciendo caja


----------



## kokaine (7 Mar 2010)

Es mi primer grafico a ver si lo se subir:

Y algo tan simple como esto?? si el DJ pasa de aqui nos ponemos largos y si se da la vuelta ya mismo y seguimos cortos.


----------



## kokaine (7 Mar 2010)

Me decís como se suben para que salgan grandes?


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2010)

Buenas,

Un poco de mimo al foro:







El VIX tocando soporte importantísimo. No se rompe desde que empezó la crisis bursátil. La última vez que tocó el soporte fue a finales de enero :fiufiu:

Enorme sobrecompra, etc. Eso sí, no conviene hacerse demasiadas ilusiones.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Mar 2010)

He subido un archivo a la kelly campo (que no he encontrado entero por internet) sobre los HF bastante interesante.

Saludos


----------



## Bayne (7 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> He subido un archivo a la kelly campo (que no he encontrado entero por internet) sobre los HF bastante interesante.
> 
> Saludos



Disculpad, os sigo de vez en cuando pero ya no a diario como antes, el trabajo no me deja. ¿Lo de la casa de campo de qué va...?

Gracias

PD, siento la sangría de gacelas en los cortos, ánimos a todos


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (7 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Al principio operaba asi y te puedo asegurar que ganaba dinero, sin apalancamiento ninguno, no sabia que eran los cortos y no tenia ni idea de derivados. Compraba en recortes tanto en el ibex como en ws y cuando creia que estaban muy arriba vendia, podia tardar 15 dias como 3 meses. Asi es muy dificil doblar el dinero en un año pero obtienes una rentabilidad muy interesante. El mercado lo seguia muy poco tiempo.
> 
> Desde que me lie con el apalacamiento, abriendo cortos y largos, comprado contratos, etc, gano y pierdo y no consigo tirar para delante. Lo mas jodido es que estoy todo el dia pendiende del ordenador. Y me he cepillado los beneficios anteriores e incluso he perdido algo de capital.
> 
> Y creo que como yo estamos muchos. Antes si compraba algo a 5 y bajaba a 3 veia una oportunidad de ampliar mi cartera (no tenia prisa, compraba acciones de empresas solidas, con una rentabilidad en forma de dividendo, como el que compra pisos o parkings), ahora compro a 5 y bajan a 3 y entre el apalacamiento, la ostia que me dan, el pagar intereses y que los papeles son prestados solo pienso en tirarme por el balcon.



Que descansada vida la del que huyendo del infernal intradia,
escoge la escondida senda de la inversion a laaaaaargo plazo,
Y espera sentado tranquilamente,
sin hacer nada, a que llegue mayo para cobrar el divino dividendo.


----------



## Interesado (8 Mar 2010)

Ahí va la tesis Elliotista que apoyaría la vuelta a máximos, para posterior guanazo.
De todos modos, aún quedaría una minicorrección. ¿Empezará hoy? :rolleye:



Radarmarket dijo:


> Las Bolsas están mostrando una gran resistencia. Durante la semana pasada algunos índices consiguieron superar los máximos del año estableciendo estructuras gráficas que pueden modificar sustancialmente el escenario de medio plazo.
> Cuando en el año 2.007 se inició la tendencia bajista partí de la hipótesis, cuyos argumentos se recogen en el artículo el mapa del tesoro, de que duraría un lapso temporal igual a la onda de corrección precedente y que su destino sería como poco la parte baja de la onda cuatro anterior. Esto significaba alcanzar al menos el 5.400 del Ibex en algún momento entre finales del 2.012 y principios del 2.013. Hasta el momento el desarrollo gráfico es perfectamente compatible con dicha propuesta.
> La primera onda bajista, de julio del 2.007 a marzo del 2.009, diecisiete meses (tomando como base el S&P), fue sorprendente por la profundidad alcanzada para tan corto espacio de tiempo. En un pequeño periodo, comparado con el total previsto, nos habíamos acercado mucho al objetivo total de caída, era evidente que necesitamos un rebote intenso y prolongado. La reacción que se produjo fue proporcional convirtiéndose en una de las mayores de la historia. En aquel artículo lanzaba posibles escenarios sobre la duración y altura de dicho rebote. Se planteaba que la subida en tres ondas que se desarrollaba fuera el total del rebote y que la llegada al 11.600 del Ibex podría ser el lugar de giro y el reinicio de la tendencia bajista.
> Se apuntó sin embargo la posibilidad de que las tres ondas vistas correspondieran únicamente al primer tramo del rebote, es decir a su onda A, por la sencilla razón de que restaba demasiado tiempo para consumir el total previsto para el conjunto del movimiento bajista. Después de un primer recorte el mercado volvió a ascender de forma débil y en cuña hasta principios de enero, aquella forma de subir anunciaba sin lugar a dudas que el recorte estaba cercano pero desfiguraba la estructura típica de una formación de rebote.
> ...



RADAR MARKET: Nada es imposible


----------



## Deudor (8 Mar 2010)

Nikkei +2%

Tengo la sensación de estar atrapado en el día de la marmota.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

Futuros de S&P disparado a 1.139, el stoxx en 2.897 y el Ibex tiene un GAP de +50 puntos ahora mismo.

OMG!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Tengo Miedo...

A ver si puedo salir dignamente de gamesa...

Me voy a poner LARGO en SAN, CRI y SABADELL si corrige un poco en la apertura.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Dios mio sabadell a 4.....no me ha dado tiempo de nada...


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

Cerrados los cortos de CRI 3.499 - 3.590


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Largo en SAN 10,435


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

A ver si cierro alguna operación y me meto largo en criteria, el puto sabadell se me ha escapado habría hecho un +5% en 15 minutos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Me voy a desayunar, a ver que me encuentro a la vuelta.

Vaya espantada en el foro, sólo quedamos tu y yo hamijo R3v3ANT


----------



## debianita (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me voy a desayunar, a ver que me encuentro a la vuelta.
> 
> Vaya espantada en el foro, sólo quedamos tu y yo hamijo R3v3ANT



Yo también estoy, aunque no se por cuanto tiempo... Fuera de CRI (me la pagarán!!!) He abierto algun largo a ver si suena la flauta


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me voy a desayunar, a ver que me encuentro a la vuelta.
> 
> Vaya espantada en el foro, sólo quedamos tu y yo hamijo R3v3ANT



Bankrupt? 

Los cortos de la semana pasada han hecho a muchos dejarnos por unos días ::

También pillado en GAM. A ver si esto cae un poco hoy.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me voy a desayunar, a ver que me encuentro a la vuelta.
> 
> Vaya espantada en el foro, sólo quedamos tu y yo hamijo R3v3ANT



Yo os sigo leyendo, pero no participo demasiado porque no opero. Tengo una mierda de producto de Barclays que si todo sube, sube y a la inversa. Obviamente últimamente me ha estado yendo bien. 

Y 10.000 euros en Repsol que si vendiese ahora, habiendo cobrado dividendos, creo que aún palmaría 500 euros... Y para contar eso, mejor no postear.


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me voy a desayunar, a ver que me encuentro a la vuelta.
> 
> Vaya espantada en el foro, sólo quedamos tu y yo hamijo R3v3ANT



Yo estoy por aquí leyendo y analizando a GAM.

Hoy no debería superar bajo ningún concepto el 9.81, si acaba por encima voy a cerrarme donde pueda, si acaba por debajo aguantaré. Como factor en contra el precio del petroleo subiendo, lo cual hace rentable invertir en esta empresa.

Si baja de 9.66 es probable que podamos salir dignamente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Putas gamesas... no tiene sentido, tienen un marrçon de 0_0 con los obreros haciendo huelga y suben.. en cualquier paçis civilizado se irían al guano.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Yo me quedo Largo en SAN hasta los 12€ y luego me pongo corto, a partir de ahora voy a operar con 2 o 3 acciones a lo sumo subiendo y bajando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las Gamesas se van a pirar a 10,60, ahí deberíamos de ampliar.

La última vez que diste una resistencia no aguantó ni el peso de un mosquito...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo os sigo leyendo, pero no participo demasiado porque no opero. Tengo una mierda de producto de Barclays que si todo sube, sube y a la inversa. Obviamente últimamente me ha estado yendo bien.
> 
> *Y 10.000 euros en Repsol que si vendiese ahora, habiendo cobrado dividendos, creo que aún palmaría 500 euros... Y para contar eso, mejor no postear.*



Ánimo, que está cerca de empezar a recuperar


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Estamos laterales de pelotas y el DAX ha corregido un 0_

Veremos a ver si nos soprenden con el guano.

Parece que no hay gacelas largas suficientes o están desayunando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ánimo, que está cerca de empezar a recuperar



También la miro para largos.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2010)

Cuidado por si están empezando a colocar papelón en las que suben más fuerte

Yo creo que está semana acabaremos planos o con algo de guano en los índices. Hay que andarse con precaución,


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuidado por si están empezando a colocar papelón en las que suben más fuerte
> 
> Yo creo que está semana acabaremos planos o con algo de guano en los índices. Hay que andarse con precaución,



el PUTO Sabadel está haciendo eso mismo, comprar el viernes fué una oportunidad de Oro.


Empujad a las Gamesas a ver si quiebran que estoy hasta los 0_0 de los molinillos.


Estoy probando el sistema de las Betas y está funcionando muy bien, cuando esto pasa, estamos laterales...

Qué noticias /datos hay hoy?


----------



## fmc (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estamos laterales de pelotas y el DAX ha corregido un 0_
> 
> Veremos a ver si nos soprenden con el guano.
> 
> Parece que no hay gacelas largas suficientes o están desayunando.



La MM200 de diario está en 10850 y la de 5min en 10815.... ¿lo dejarán caer un poco para que se apoye, o pensarán subirlo sin descanso hasta los 16000? :


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

SABADEL estaba (una semana antes) en niveles de hace 9 meses, es normal que los MMs aprovecharan para operar con este valor.

Igualmente han hecho con REE, ha estado muy lateral... 

TL5 la tengo en objetivo para entrar a CORTO plazo. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> SABADEL estaba (una semana antes) en niveles de hace 9 meses, es normal que los MMs aprovecharan para operar con este valor.
> 
> ...



Creo que a 11,20 llega, a 10,90 metería primer cargador.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Vega esas SAN parriba... Botín es mi pastor... XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Las SAN llevan negociado un 0_ y no se mueven nada.. alguien me puede chivar la acumulación /distribución? parece que el Botas está vendiendo lo que pilló.


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las SAN llevan negociado un 0_ y no se mueven nada.. alguien me puede chivar la acumulación /distribución? parece que el Botas está vendiendo lo que pilló.



Yo veo acumulación en diario y en 60 mins.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Mar 2010)

fmc dijo:


> La MM200 de diario está en 10850 y la de 5min en 10815.... ¿lo dejarán caer un poco para que se apoye, o pensarán subirlo sin descanso hasta los 16000? :



Buenos días... 

No es del todo correcto. La MM200 diaria en el Ibex está en 11.013, hemos parado justo en la MM50 11.116 (máximo de hoy 11.111)

Saludos...

PD: Puse un post el fin de semana pero no me lo dejó subir, a ver si lo encuentro y puedo subirlo...


----------



## fmc (8 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> No es del todo correcto. La MM200 diaria en el Ibex está en 11.013, hemos parado justo en la MM50 11.116 (máximo de hoy 11.111)
> 
> ...



Cierto, fallo mío por mirarlo en el futuro :o


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

Luca, hoy no hay datos macro USA

Marzo 08 10:30 EMU Confianza del inversor Sentix ! -8,0 -8,2 

Marzo 08 12:00 DE Producción industrial s.a. (MoM) !! 1,1% -2,6% 

Marzo 08 12:00 DE Producción industrial s.a. w.d.a. (YoY) !! 0,9% -7,1%


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

No sé si cerrar los cortos de GAM ya, los tengo a 9.65 y ahora palmo poco


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No sé si cerrar los cortos de GAM ya, los tengo a 9.65 y ahora palmo poco



Too late..

Ten paciencia.


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Mar 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Tranquilos que hoy el Ibex se la pega... tengo una corazonada .

Me parece que están tratando de distribuir lo más arriba posible... antes de la apertura Usana... esperemos que al menos trate de cerrar el Gap.

Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2010)

Yo tambien estoy pero tengo poco que contar, estoy empatado y no se mueve ni arriba ni abjo ( virgencita dejame como estoy ) .


Mulder ¿ has hecho el analisis semanal ? es para buscar el post, acabo de entrar y no me leido los post anteriores


----------



## Interesado (8 Mar 2010)

De momento estoy esperando a que los indicadores se estabilicen un poco, a ver si veo las cosas más claras, pero sigo bastante desorientado.

Yo lo más que tengo que contar es que el Last.fm me acaba de poner la marcha fúnebre de fondo, lo cual no deja de ser bastante apropiado.

La tendencia ha muerto. Viva la tendencia!


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2010)

Una cosilla... estás acciones las han tenido que pagar a 1.59USD?

Canadian Insider


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Una cosilla... estás acciones las han tenido que pagar a 1.59USD?
> 
> Canadian Insider



Eso Parece.

Son DDSS no?


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy pero tengo poco que contar, estoy empatado y no se mueve ni arriba ni abjo ( virgencita dejame como estoy ) .
> 
> Mulder ¿ has hecho el analisis semanal ? es para buscar el post, acabo de entrar y no me leido los post anteriores



Está en el hilo desde el sábado por la mañana.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Mar 2010)

Buenos días a todos!.

TEF a 18 €...


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2010)

Si, son accs de DDSS.

Gracias por la confirmación.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Está en el hilo desde el sábado por la mañana.



Lo acabo de leer y me dejas los ojos como platos :8:

Pues nada me quedo quietecito hasta el 16 de Mayo xd y gracias.

Tras tantas semanas clavando lo que iba a pasar la semana pasada hubo " pequeñas distorsiones", espero que vuelvas a la senda de la verdad esta semana


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Mulder, nos tenemos que salir ya de Gamesa no? para llegar a tu punto de entrada tiene que bajar un 3% XD....


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

Avisad que yo ya voy en verde con [Mode Avaricia] On


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Avisad que yo ya voy en verde con [Mode Avaricia] On



No seas tonto y salte, a ver si te crees que va a bajar a 8,70...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Mar 2010)

El mínimo mulderiano de la semana se espera para mañana martes, no¿?


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No seas tonto y salte, a ver si te crees que va a bajar a 8,70...



Puse esta mañana orden de compra a 9.31 :fiufiu:


Edit: Se empieza a despeñar!
Edit 2: Fuera a 9.52, ahora empezará a bajar de verdad :S


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, nos tenemos que salir ya de Gamesa no? para llegar a tu punto de entrada tiene que bajar un 3% XD....



Pues yo creo que vamos bien ¿no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que vamos bien ¿no?



Yo no lo veo tan claro.


----------



## Catacrack (8 Mar 2010)

Yo estoy en GAM a 9,42 de media, espero que baje mucho para poder compensar las perdidas de los contratos. He llegado a soñar que les tiraba los molinillos a patadas.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo estoy en GAM a 9,42 de media, espero que baje mucho para poder compensar las perdidas de los contratos. He llegado a soñar que les tiraba los molinillos a patadas.



Unas buenas Dr. Martens podrían hacerte un buen papel... Mientras no sea a cabezazos.


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

Yo creo que si pasa a la baja los 9.50 nos podremos salir bastante dignamente todos. El hecho de que haya parado ligeramente más arriba me hace pensar que si los acabará pasando.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Mar 2010)

Creo que empezamos a flojear un poco eh...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2010)

desde que nos han puesto el hilo fuera del principal esto está menos animado que antes


----------



## pyn (8 Mar 2010)

Joder que dificultades para encontrar el hilo... 

Lo del viernes ha pillado a contrapié a casi todo el mundo, la verdad que el mercado está dificil de estudiar, yo me mantengo al margen por ahora que no quiero liarla más.


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2010)

Hola, 

¿Qué os parece lo del VIX que posteé ayer? Desde los mínimos de marzos que el VIX ha sido un indicador bastante bueno para determinar los puntos de corrección durante el rebote. Primero en un canal bajista, luego en el soporte horizontal que marqué en verde. Nos encontramos en mínimos desde el inicio de la crisis, desde entonces, nunca se han perforado, aunque han habido algunos intentos. Lo lógico es que esta vez sigan respetándose y, si tenemos en cuenta la brutal sobrecompra en el mercado, un recorte debería estar al caer. 

A ultracorto plazo lo mejor es estar fuera o entrar corto con poca carga, el precio no debería subir mucho más y sí, por lo aquí expuesto, corregir un poco.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> desde que nos han puesto el hilo fuera del principal esto está menos animado que antes




Yo ya he expresado mi opinión en otros hilos. Esta separación de foros me parece una cagada.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2010)

Papelón colocado...ahora a esperar...


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Qué os parece lo del VIX que posteé ayer? Desde los mínimos de marzos que el VIX ha sido un indicador bastante bueno para determinar los puntos de corrección durante el rebote. Primero en un canal bajista, luego en el soporte horizontal que marqué en verde. Nos encontramos en mínimos desde el inicio de la crisis, desde entonces, nunca se han perforado, aunque han habido algunos intentos. Lo lógico es que esta vez sigan respetándose y, si tenemos en cuenta la brutal sobrecompra en el mercado, un recorte debería estar al caer.
> 
> A ultracorto plazo lo mejor es estar fuera o entrar corto con poca carga, el precio no debería subir mucho más y sí, por lo aquí expuesto, corregir un poco.



En mi modesta opinión no hay nada que le impida al VIX perforar su soporte, de hecho si nos vamos a máximos anuales lo más lógico sería romper ese soporte.

Tal como veo el resto de indicadores creo que eso es lo que va a ocurrir.


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2010)

Tonuel...

Ahorro Corporación despide a los responsables de vender los ladrillos de las cajas - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión no hay nada que le impida al VIX perforar su soporte, de hecho si nos vamos a máximos anuales lo más lógico sería romper ese soporte.
> 
> Tal como veo el resto de indicadores creo que eso es lo que va a ocurrir.



La cosa está en que hasta el momento nunca los ha perforado, y eso que desde marzo hemos subido un pelín. Además ahora nadamos en sobrecompra, no creo que este sea el momento si bien es cierto que de seguir así, es probable que terminen finiquitados. El mínimo en los últimos meses, este enero, fue en 16.86, ahora estamos en 17.42. Si miramos el gráfico comprobamos que el soporte es sólido, aunque en mayo del 2008 se intentó perforar:







Sobrecompra a parte, el dow cerraba el viernes rompiendo una cuña que le llevaría a subir mucho más, pero lo hacía muy levemente, podría considerarse una dilatación y no lo rotura en sí, sería necesario seguir subiendo con fuerza a la de ya para confirmarla. No parece probable, pero una corrección, en cambio...


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2010)

Ebro Puleva SA (EVA.MC) ha alcanzado un acuerdo con el grupo francés Lactalis para venderle su negocio lácteo por un importe de EUR630 millones, dijo el lunes el grupo español de alimentación. 

Ebro dijo que en las próximas cuatro semanas se auditarán los estados financieros de su negocio lácteo y se redactará el contrato definitivo de venta. 

El negocio lácteo de Ebro Puleva cerró 2009 con unas ventas de EUR444,4 millones, lo que supone una contracción del 12% respecto a 2008. 

Una vez definidos los términos del contrato, la operación quedará sujeta a la aprobación de las autoridades de competencia. 

La compañía añadió que la venta de Puleva se enmarca en su estrategia de desarrollar sus actividades internacionales en el segmento de platos preparados y en la elaboración de un nuevo plan estratégico hasta 2012. 

Página web: · · GRUPO EBRO PULEVA · ·


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Mar 2010)

Buenas ^__^!

Bien, bien... ahora hace falta que los americanitos descansen un poco que vaya ritmo llevan... jaja

Vamosss, quiero sangreeeeee :


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2010)

Wataru... estás a tiempo de subirte al tren en DDSS..... jijijiji!!


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... estás a tiempo de subirte al tren en DDSS..... jijijiji!!



Juas, las investigaré... xD total, me acabará picando la curiosidad jaja.

¿Qué paso con la vacunera? Al final, viste que lo del H1n1 es un truño ??


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2010)

Sigo dentro de NVAX... con parte de las reservas... esta semana tienen que comprar, de cara a los resultados.


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2010)

La cuña del dow:







A mí me parece una rotura un poco fake... Me encaja muy bien corregir ahora para romperla por arriba más adelante. La proyección nos lleva por encima de máximos 

Edito: ¿Y si rompe por abajo?  

El ibex hasta que no pierda los 10.775 seguirá más alcista que el cimbrel de Pepon escuchando los pronósticos de Juanlu.


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2010)

FDA Approves NerPharMa to Manufacture Cell Therapeutics' Drug Pixantrone -- SEATTLE, March 8 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ --


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Hbeis comprado Gamesas?

Me cago en la puta reunión que tengo, me acabo de escapar par amirar.. 9,50 min.. ahora 13 cents más...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hbeis comprado Gamesas?
> 
> Me cago en la puta reunión que tengo, me acabo de escapar par amirar.. 9,50 min.. ahora 13 cents más...



A cuanto las llevas luca?


----------



## Catacrack (8 Mar 2010)

Aqui los tenemos bien puestos, nadie se ha bajado de GAM palmando dinero.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Aqui los tenemos bien puestos, nadie se ha bajado de GAM palmando dinero.



Para palmar nos subimos en CRI


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Puf se van a ir parriba que no veas...

Me voy a fumar+café que acabo de comer..


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Puf se van a ir parriba que no veas...
> 
> Me voy a fumar+café que acabo de comer..



Pero si es la segunda que más baja del Ibex, aunque hoy no veo que estén distribuyendo. Parece que se está aguantando sobre la MM200 en 30 minutos, pero vuelvo a decir que como pierda los 9.50 vamos a podernos salir muy dignamente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Pero si es la segunda que más baja del Ibex, aunque hoy no veo que estén distribuyendo. Parece que se está aguantando sobre la MM200 en 30 minutos, pero vuelvo a decir que como pierda los 9.50 vamos a podernos salir muy dignamente.




La última vez que bajó a 9,25 no veas la subida que metió.. menos mal que los yankis andan planos.

A ver si mis SAN ven los 11€


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La última vez que bajó a 9,25 no veas la subida que metió.. menos mal que los yankis andan planos.
> 
> A ver si mis SAN ven los 11€



Es probable que ahora se vayan a 9.25 de nuevo que es el 50% de la subida desde mínimos, yo me saldría si llega ahí, aunque habría que ver en que condiciones llega, pero creo que ahora toca posicionarse largo en todo.


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2010)

A ver el dow... por el momento no se atreve a subir demasiado. Si lo hiciera, lo más probable es que confirmase la rotura de la cuña en las próximas sesiones mediante un pull. Sería una buena entrada de largos con el stop claro, pero, por ahora, mi apuesta es que corregirá en breve, dejando el desenlace de la figura en el aire.


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

Parece que los gringos quieren tocar el 1140 durante la sesión y a partir de ahí corregir un poco.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Mar 2010)

Luca, a mi las SAN no me molan pero nada. Antes trincaba BBVA, que tiene más papeletas para subir.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es probable que ahora se vayan a 9.25 de nuevo que es el 50% de la subida desde mínimos, yo me saldría si llega ahí, aunque habría que ver en que condiciones llega, pero creo que ahora toca posicionarse largo en todo.



Esos niveles si es que los vemos, serán para mañana, no la vamos a ver bajando un 5% ni 6% que ya son casi las 16:00...

Cerraremos en 9,68


----------



## kokaine (8 Mar 2010)

me decís como se pone un gráfico en grande?? pq subí uno ayer pero sale muy pequeño que ni se ve


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Luca, a mi las SAN no me molan pero nada. Antes trincaba BBVA, que tiene más papeletas para subir.



No subestimes el poder del Botas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

Hoy también le están pegando a Mapfre, y yo mirándola para largos.... tengo un ojo "clínigo hoyga"!


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hoy también le están pegando a Mapfre, y yo mirándola para largos.... tengo un ojo "clínigo hoyga"!



Para largos es mejor mirar en empresas del eurostoxx antes que en el Ibex.

Puede que el Ibex suba un poco arrestrado por las demás bolsas pero está tocado de muerte ahora mismo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para largos es mejor mirar en empresas del eurostoxx antes que en el Ibex.
> 
> Puede que el Ibex suba un poco arrestrado por las demás bolsas pero está tocado de muerte ahora mismo.



Y cuando no lo ha estado nuestro querido Chulibex?


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2010)

Estamos muy raros... al menos en NASDAQ... veo una special delivery.... jejeje!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Casi 31 "minolles" negociados en el SAN con un rango de 10 céntimos!!!!

Sí que es raro sí...


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y cuando no lo ha estado nuestro querido Chulibex?



Hace un año no era el caso, hemos recuperado mucho más que los índices grandes, ahora ya estamos en la debacle, a los índices grandes aun les queda algo de subida y eso suavizará un poco al Ibex.

PD: como aguantan a GAM por encima del 9.55, ya empiezan a salir otra vez signos de distribución, aunque de momento suaves.


----------



## pyn (8 Mar 2010)

Yo no entiendo nada, el viernes marca 2.09, salen 4 noticias positivas entre el viernes y hoy y ahora mismo 1.59 pero ¿que cojones es esto?

Poniard Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Google Finance


Don Pepito ¿cómo es posible esto? ¿están echando gacelas?


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2010)

Todas las BIOs son humo y dinamita al mismo tiempo... por ejemplo en NVAX hoy con buenas noticias, estamos bajando... un poquito... pero bajamos.

PARD, el problema... sigue siendo la liquidez a corto plazo, como no busquen pronto un SOCIO, pueden ir a la quiebra...

Ya te avisamos del riesgo en PARD... de todos modos, ahora no vendas... solo es una sugerencia,,, pero es vuestro dinero!


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para largos es mejor mirar en empresas del eurostoxx antes que en el Ibex.
> 
> Puede que el Ibex suba un poco arrestrado por las demás bolsas pero está tocado de muerte ahora mismo.



¿Tiene usted alguna en mente ahora mismo? Sólo conozco el mercado patrio.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Tiene usted alguna en mente ahora mismo? Sólo conozco el mercado patrio.



VW Unillever, Diageo...


----------



## pyn (8 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Todas las BIOs son humo y dinamita al mismo tiempo... por ejemplo en NVAX hoy con buenas noticias, estamos bajando... un poquito... pero bajamos.
> 
> PARD, el problema... sigue siendo la liquidez a corto plazo, como no busquen pronto un SOCIO, pueden ir a la quiebra...
> 
> Ya te avisamos del riesgo en PARD... de todos modos, ahora no vendas... solo es una sugerencia,,, pero es vuestro dinero!



No si no tengo pensado vender, estoy pensando en seguir acumulando, los resultados del picoplatin han sido positivos, como consigan financiación pegan un petardazo.



> Mar 08, 2010 (Datamonitor via COMTEX) -- Poniard Pharmaceuticals, a biopharmaceutical company, has reported positive final data, including survival data, from the company's Phase II [COLOR=blue ! important][COLOR=blue ! important]clinical [COLOR=blue ! important]trial[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR] of picoplatin as a first-line therapy in men with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer, or CRPC.
> The final data showed that picoplatin, in combination with docetaxel and prednisone, the current standard of care for CRPC, produced a clinically meaningful benefit in [COLOR=blue ! important][COLOR=blue ! important]patients[/COLOR][/COLOR] as measured by overall survival, progression-free survival and prostate specific antigen response rate.
> The results also demonstrated that picoplatin can be safely administered with full doses of docetaxel and prednisone. In addition, no neurotoxicity was observed in these patients the company added.
> Ronald Martell, CEO of Poniard, said: "We believe these results reflect the promise of picoplatin as a safe and effective platinum chemotherapeutic agent in prostate cancer, and suggest picoplatin could play a significant role in the treatment of other tumor types where platinum and taxane chemotherapies are currently used, further supporting picoplatin's value proposition to potential partners.
> "We intend to consult with our clinical advisory board and the FDA to finalize registration strategies in prostate cancer while simultaneously exploring potential partnership opportunities to support the continued development of picoplatin in multiple solid tumor indications."


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Casi 31 "minolles" negociados en el SAN con un rango de 10 céntimos!!!!
> 
> Sí que es raro sí...



El Ibex en general está raro hoy. Lo normal es tener un intérvalo de +200 puntos y apenas superamos los 90. No nos creemos que suba más, pero tampoco que baje :rolleye:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

ABG en Sobrecompra, si llegan a 20,00 se merecen un cargador de cortos, para ampliar max 20,45


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

9,61 Mulder, cerramos a 9,68 y con suerte.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Joder había puesto orden de cerrar san para meterme corto en ABG y no me ha entrado le orden... encima se me escapa ABG...


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> 9,61 Mulder, cerramos a 9,68 y con suerte.



9.66 es resistencia ahora aunque sea leve, pero con lo que le está costando moverse hoy dudo mucho que lo pase.

De todas formas ya empieza a bajar de nuevo a ver si la presión de los índices la llevan donde debe estar ya de una vez.


----------



## pyn (8 Mar 2010)

Ahora entiendo lo de Poniard, ha declarado pérdidas de 0.36$ "per share" y los analistos habían dicho que se esperaban 0.24$, pues nada, me toca sufrir.


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Mar 2010)

hello. largo en SAN desde los 9.9. La tendencia a corto-medio es alcista. Sin prisa por vender, espero los 11e.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Mar 2010)

Os habeís vueltos todos locos con el SAN...


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Os habeís vueltos todos locos con el SAN...



Me ha dado más alegrías el botas que el sieso del francis.


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

Están fallando los libros de órdenes en Interdin en los CFD's 

El precio si que sale bien.


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

Por cierto, oro y petroleo desplomándose muy fuerte.

El eurusd también cae algo pero menos, parece cierre de gap.


----------



## kokaine (8 Mar 2010)

como veis para un largo ING con ese -2% de hoy?


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> como veis para un largo ING con ese -2% de hoy?



Nunca acabé de entender la manía que tienen muchos de entrar contratendencia, estamos alcistas no laterales, hay que buscar el seguimiento de tendencia.

Mejor entrar en algo que hoy haya subido poco que en algo que haya bajado mucho.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Jejej listo como un roboc cerrando el largo de SAN...

Al final las GAM a 9,63, me cago en toda su putísima madre, a ver si mañana lo solucionamos que hoy parecía Wano incoming...

Besos y abrazos a todos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (8 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Nunca acabé de entender la manía que tienen muchos de entrar contratendencia, estamos alcistas no laterales, hay que buscar el seguimiento de tendencia.
> 
> Mejor entrar en algo que hoy haya subido poco que en algo que haya bajado mucho.



Siempre levanta la mano un jorobao, y los cortos a GAM no fueron contra tendencia???


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

Se acabó el sopor. El Ibex el único que cierre en verde ienso:


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Siempre levanta la mano un jorobao, y los cortos a GAM no fueron contra tendencia???



La tendencia de fondo de GAM sigue siendo bajista, ahora mismo la de ING también es bajista.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Mar 2010)

SP500 plano plano...


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

Vaya ostia le han dado hoy a PRISA: -7%


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vaya ostia le han dado hoy a PRISA: -7%



¿Alguien duda que la van a despedazar y vender al mejor postor? o

No supieron explotar en su momento la Tv por satélite... se tuvieron que aliar hace mucho con telefónica.


----------



## donpepito (8 Mar 2010)

Eso si.. ten cuidado... porque te la "meten" jajajaja!!!

Mi compra si ha sido con descuento real, normalmente los discos duros que compro son LACIE 1TB y costaban 105,00€ -16% = 88,00€ y las DSI-XL .. cuestan 179,00€ en todos los sitios, nos han salido por 150,00€


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Mar 2010)

Paragon Shipping Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Mar 2010)

ProLogis - Google Finance

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:AIZ


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Mar 2010)

Hola, hoy no he podido estar muy atento...

Veo que el día ha sido de transición, el Blai5 Koncorde, nos muestra entrada de manos fuertes en Ibex y Criteria (que son las que sigo), Mulder como ha ido el volumen hoy de los leoncios...? 

Además, tanto Ibex como Criteria, están saliéndose de las partes superiores de las bondas de Bollinger, y el Ibex se ha parado en la MM50 en diario.

Poco más, luego os leo...


----------



## Wataru_ (8 Mar 2010)

¿Alguien le podría dar la gran patada al SP?... un poquito de por favó, que los pobres también tenemos que comé jaja.

Vaya día y encima agradecido de que no suba más.

Un saludo o


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

Sorry! no he puesto antes lo del volumen porque la 'jefa' me ha mandado darme una vuelta con ella (orden inapelable, por supuesto )

Hoy ha sido un día con saldo negativo claro, es decir han vendido, pero el volumen ha sido bajísimo:

- Han vendido hasta las 10.
- Han comprado hasta las 10:15 (parece cierre de posiciones)
- Han vuelto a vender hasta las 17:00
- Han comprado hasta el cierre.

En subasta han comprado un remesa y han vendido otra luego, la vendida ha sido superior a la comprada. 

Parece que hoy han hecho una 'recogida de beneficios' de una parte de la posición que compraron la semana pasada, siguen alcistas pero van quitándose papelitos de encima a medida que se sube.


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2010)

El gráfico de hoy debería aparecer en la enciclopedia bajo el epígrafe *aburrimiento*.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2010)

Prisa prevé ganar hasta 449 millones de euros entre 2010 y 2011 tras el acuerdo con Liberty - 8/03/10 - 1967570 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (8 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cerrados los cortos de CRI 3.499 - 3.590





que hay que palmar con dignidad cojonessss... 



que le estais pagando el bocata al nieto del botas... por diosssss... :ouch:



Saludos


----------



## Catacrack (8 Mar 2010)

Me han comentado que por la TV se anuncian las CRIterias, esto es un mal signo, nada bueno lo comentan a bombo y platillo para que el ciudadano de a pie se pueda beneficiar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2010)

En TV3 se anuncian desde hace bastante en el pequeño recuento de economía que dan después del telenotícies de la noche.


Cambiando de tercio, parece que mañana sí vamos a corregir algo.


----------



## tonuel (8 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me han comentado que por la TV se anuncian las CRIterias, esto es un mal signo, nada bueno lo comentan a bombo y platillo para que el ciudadano de a pie se pueda beneficiar.



Pues ya sabe... aproveche la oportunidad...


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

Nikkei -0.17%
Futuros del stoxx y S&P en rojo.
GAP del Ibex -25 puntos ahora mismo.

Enjoy!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Mar 2010)

?que toca para hoy? , recogida de beneficios o volvemos a subir.

Mulder mojate 

Podiamos organizar porras entre nosotros, asi disminuiamos lo que nos roban en la bolsa y sin comisiones oija 

Por cierto ¿que es eso del culb de campo ?


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Hoy deberíamos hacer un mínimo semanal, de hecho en el Stoxx ya se ha tocado el mínimo semanal pero creo que aun bajaremos algo más, aunque no mucho.

Entre hoy mañana serán dias ideales para ponerse largo, siempre buscando la tendencia, no la contratencia.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ?que toca para hoy? , recogida de beneficios o volvemos a subir.
> 
> Mulder mojate
> 
> ...



¿Leíste lo que puse el sábado? está todo ahí, ya me he mojado. Si no lo entendiste vuelve a leerlo, está escrito con la intención de que no haya más que decir durante el resto de la semana.

Además intento ser claro y sintetizar en pocas palabras todo lo que me sugieren los gráficos, al plasmar todo ese análisis intento dar más la sensación que me produce, que lo que veo en el frio análisis técnico.

La razón principal es porque al mirar un gráfico siempre hay muchas señales a favor y en contra, al final hay que ponerlo todo en una balanza mental y deducir cual será el peso total de todas las señales, por supuesto el timing también es importante, hay que decidir cuando unas señales tendrán más peso que otras.

En el momento en que ocurren las cosas hay que seguir mis palabras tal y como las escribí (al pie de la letra) y mirando si el gráfico las cumple o no porque también puedo equivocarme.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Mar 2010)

si lo lei, lo que pasa es que el analisis semanal me vale para la estrategia se3manla, pero por ejemplo hoy dices que podriamos tocar minimos para subir al final o mañana. 

Eso es interesante por que en un momento dado vendo y recompro mas tarde, todo suma


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

No sé si volver a ponerme corto en GAM a 9.70 ::


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si lo lei, lo que pasa es que el analisis semanal me vale para la estrategia se3manla, pero por ejemplo hoy dices que podriamos tocar minimos para subir al final o mañana.
> 
> Eso es interesante por que en un momento dado vendo y recompro mas tarde, todo suma



Eso ya depende de donde entres y tu grado de 'agresividad' al entrar. Ningún valor sigue al índice todo el tiempo, tendrás que discernir tu mismo si es el momento de entrar o no.

Puede también que quieras entrar hoy pensando que aunque baje algo más no será mucho (agresivo) o pensar que es mejor asegurarse y meterse cuando ya está claro que subiremos (cauto), aunque con el riesgo de que entres algo arriba y pierdas valiosos puntos.

Eso depende de ti, la jornada ya la vamos comentando por aquí casi todo el tiempo y mi análisis es diario, no sé si haremos mínimo a las 9 a las 11 o a las 17.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso ya depende de donde entres y tu grado de 'agresividad' al entrar. Ningún valor sigue al índice todo el tiempo, tendrás que discernir tu mismo si es el momento de entrar o no.
> 
> Puede también que quieras entrar hoy pensando que aunque baje algo más no será mucho (agresivo) o pensar que es mejor asegurarse y meterse cuando ya está claro que subiremos (cauto), aunque con el riesgo de que entres algo arriba y pierdas valiosos puntos.
> 
> Eso depende de ti, la jornada ya la vamos comentando por aquí casi todo el tiempo y mi análisis es diario, no sé si haremos mínimo a las 9 a las 11 o a las 17.



solo faltaria que supieras el minuto exacto 

Bueno gracias, en realidad estoy comprado y la duda es si entro en beneficios en un momento dado no se si vender y recomprar mas barato. Si no entro en beneficios pues quietecito claro.

Ahora mismo estoy en el filo de la navaja, empatado.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> solo faltaria que supieras el minuto exacto



Estoy en ello.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy en ello.



jajaaajajaja, pues entonces no te creas que me voy a conformar, exigire el segundo  :no:


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Hoy deberíamos hacer un mínimo semanal, de hecho en el Stoxx ya se ha tocado el mínimo semanal pero creo que aun bajaremos algo más, aunque no mucho.
> 
> *Entre hoy mañana serán dias ideales para ponerse largo*, siempre buscando la tendencia, no la contratencia.



:XX:


Bueno chavales... yo en vez de ponerme largo lo que voy a guardar es la botonera...



Buenos dias y buena suerte...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.


Las GAM están raras y suben, están alos valores que esperaba yo para el cierre por lo que me cuadra bastante.


EL Chulibex está guarreando mucho, cuando hace esto suele subir bastante.. que Dios nos ampare... yo no veo el minimo semanal para hoy... a no ser que los yankilandios abran con un guano serio.


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

Nos acercamos al dia del juicio... :fiufiu:


El Ibex 35 podría llegar a los 13.000 puntos, según las valoraciones de los analistas - 9/03/10 - elEconomista.es



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## spheratu (9 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Nos acercamos al dia del juicio... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> El Ibex 35 podría llegar a los 13.000 puntos, según las valoraciones de los analistas - 9/03/10 - elEconomista.es
> ...



Pues no me extrañaría que así fuera...no preveo grecias reventando,ni intereses subiendo,ni bancos quebrando en los proximos meses. Al contrario,veo eurobonos y a merkel y sarko mojandose el culo por los pigs,así que bolsas p'arriba. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Pues no me extrañaría que así fuera...no preveo grecias reventando,ni intereses subiendo,ni bancos quebrando en los proximos meses. Al contrario,*veo eurobonos y a merkel y sarko mojandose el culo por los pigs,así que bolsas p'arriba. Tiempo al tiempo*.



Es lo que queremos que piense...








Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> Las GAM están raras y suben, están alos valores que esperaba yo para el cierre por lo que me cuadra bastante.
> ...




Las que están hoy para unos cortos son tus niñas de ABG


----------



## spheratu (9 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Es lo que queremos que piense...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ustedes,las manos fuertes,me confunden :S


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

Las GAM tienen dos piedras delante para bajar, el 9.60 de ahora mismo por donde pasan medias en varias escalas y el 9.50 que es el supersoporte de estos días.

Con lo raras y manipuladas que están las GAM no me sorpredería que bajaran de repente a toda mecha, aunque ahora mismo no se ve eso en el gráfico.


----------



## Interesado (9 Mar 2010)

Bueno, parece que hoy vamos a corregir levemente... ¿Qué recorrido le veis? 

Yo creo que con algo de suerte podríamos llegar sobre los 10820 o así, que sería volver al fibo 38.2% de la bajada gorda. Así de paso retesteamos soportes y podemos volver a subir.

Las Criterias a lo suyo, que es subir... los 4€ ya están más cerca que los 3€... :ouch:







EDIT para añadir el gráfico.


----------



## fmc (9 Mar 2010)

Se aproximan datos en UK:

Marzo 09	10:30	UK	Balanza comercial.......	!! -£6,9B	-£7,3B
Marzo 09	10:30	UK	Balanza comercial total	!! -£3,0B	-£3,3B


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Las que están hoy para unos cortos son tus niñas de ABG



Digculpe Ustec pero ya ayer dí valores de entrada a Corto en ABG y se han cumplido.. estoy desde ayer hamijo...


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Las Criterias a lo suyo, que es subir... los 4€ ya están más cerca que los 3€... :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seria la hostia para poder darle con todo lo gordo... :baba:


Aunque yo creo que ya han tocado techo...


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

Inditex la veo muy tierna si corregimos fuerte...

Telecinco masmola tmb


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

Yo estoy con la caña puesta a largo en el stoxx en 2.859.
He abierto esta mañana cortos en 2.883 y viendo que se iba a 2.889 cerré en 2.882 :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

Las putas gamesa a +0 qué hasta los 0_0 me tienen....


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo estoy con la caña puesta a largo en el stoxx en 2.859.
> *He abierto esta mañana cortos en 2.883 y viendo que se iba a 2.889 cerré en 2.882 *:ouch:



*es lo que hay*... 



Saludos


----------



## BABY (9 Mar 2010)

El otro día charlaba con un conocido sobre bolsa e inversiones y creo que me estaba metiendo una bola de impresión. A los que soléis estar por aquí:

¿Qué rentabilidad media obtenéis en renta variable al año?. Hablo de estos 3 últimos años.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## fmc (9 Mar 2010)

Marzo 09	10:30	UK	Balanza comercial.......	!!	-£8,0B -£6,9B	-£7,0B
Marzo 09	10:30	UK	Balanza comercial total	!!	-£3,8B -£3,0B	-£3,3B


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

Esto parece una trampa para osos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

El SOporte del Ibex sería 10.800 o está en la MM200 ¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

ABG tiene una sobreventa de Aupa.....


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

BABY dijo:


> El otro día charlaba con un conocido sobre bolsa e inversiones y creo que me estaba metiendo una bola de impresión. A los que soléis estar por aquí:
> 
> ¿Qué rentabilidad media obtenéis en renta variable al año?. Hablo de estos 3 últimos años.
> 
> Muchas gracias.






*El Gran Público *siempre palma pero nadie lo dice... sólo fardan de alguna operación con éxito... sobre el resto de compras gacelescas se corre un tupido velo... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esto parece una trampa para osos...



Si... ya lo veo...


usted siga pensando en largos... 



Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

Por cierto...


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-de-fondos-se-van-luxemburgo.html#post2560909



Maricón el último... :XX:


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

Según mi programa para ver el volumen de los leoncios, las grandes manos (negras) están soltando papelitos en Gamesa, cada vez a más velocidad, es decir, que la suben para vender.

Alrededor de 9.55 compran, pero mucho menos que cuando venden.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder, no sigue su beta al Ibex, está alcista que te cagas, ahora mismo en verde.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

Garay Ibargaray gana peso en el capital de Bankinter - Cotizalia.com


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

Ya nos lo podia haber comentado... el muy cabrón... :ouch:



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, no sigue su beta al Ibex, está alcista que te cagas, ahora mismo en verde.



La verdad es que me están dando muchas ganas de largarla a 9.55 o alrededores y buscar otra cosa, pero se que bajará y esta tarde si los gringos bajan todavía bajará más.

Como no pase el 9.50 a la baja hoy creo que las cierro, sigo pensando que iran más lejos pero ya está pesando el coste de oportunidad aunque les pierda un poco.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

Si, es un jop.... pero ya volveremos en los 5.xx€ XD


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

*Criteria corrigiendo...* :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

En GAM se están estrechando las bandas de bollinguer en 30 y 60 minutos, algo gordo va a suceder dentro de poco, espero que sea hacia abajo, como sea al contrario me voy a cerrar.


----------



## no_loko (9 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *Criteria corrigiendo...* :XX:
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



Aprovecha para soltar, que se van a 4 :8:

Saludos.


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Aprovecha para soltar, que se van a 4 :8:
> 
> Saludos.



Espera... espera... que he perdido la botonera... joder... :8:



Saludos :8:


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

CombinatoRx pays execs on drug's success: bizjournals.com Business News - MSN Money

Ahí .. ahí ...... al despilfarro.... luego dicen de los pobres CEOs...


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

A tomar por el culo los hilos míticos... :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

Por cierto, tenéis que votar con 5 estrellas este que los puñeteros trolls nos están bajando el rating


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

Aguantandome las ganas de meterle cortos a TL5.. HL donde estas??? vamos a dalres a las mamachicho!!!!


----------



## no_loko (9 Mar 2010)

*COMENTARIOS FITCH SOBRE PORTUGAL*
Podría rebajar su rating

La agencia de calificación crediticia Fitch Ratings ha comentado que podría rebajar el rating de Portugal si la consolidación de la deuda es insuficiente.

Los diferenciales de deuda de los países periféricos han reaccionado negativamente a estos comentarios. El spread del bono a 10 años Portugal-Alemania se amplía a 115,1 puntos básicos desde 109,9 de ayer. El diferencial español se amplía a 72,9 desde 70,6 y el italiano a 80,9 desde 78,6 anterior.

Fuente: CAPITAL BOLSA

:8:


----------



## no_loko (9 Mar 2010)

*COMENTARIOS FITCH SOBRE ESPAÑA*

La agencia de calificación crediticia Fitch Ratings dice que los riesgos económicos en España todavía son muy altos.

Fuente: CAPITAL BOLSA

:8::8::8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> *COMENTARIOS FITCH SOBRE ESPAÑA*
> 
> La agencia de calificación crediticia Fitch Ratings dice que los riesgos económicos en España todavía son muy altos.
> 
> ...



Estas 2 noticias y la del analistos dicen chulibex 13k creo que dejan las cosas muy claras...


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

Hay que meterse ahora antes de que vuelva a subir... venga... hagan juego... :baba:




Saludos inocho:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder las putas gamesas en verde-..... "balla hogo!!!!"

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Interesado (9 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *Criteria corrigiendo...* :XX:
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



Espero equivocarme, pero no se está dando muy por aludida parece. :no:

A ver si nos regala uno de esos gloriosos días de -6%. :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

Cuanto más baja el Ibex menos bajan.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cuanto más baja el Ibex menos bajan.



Pero están bajistas...inocho:

Qué cachondo es Mulder... esperemos que no pasen de 9,80


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

No tiene sentido. Yo creo que Tonuel la está subiendo para meterle cortos bien arriba :


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No tiene sentido. Yo creo que Tonuel la está subiendo para meterle cortos bien arriba :



¿Cortos... qué cortos ni que ocho cuartos...? ni con un palo... :no:


Venga hamijos... las plusvalias están ahí fuera... que vienen los 13000... :baba:



Saludos inocho:


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder las putas gamesas en verde-..... "balla hogo!!!!"
> 
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Pues si, que mierda de Gamesas, creo que cuando las suelte no las voy a mirar durante un tiempo bastante largo.

Vaya asquito les estoy cogiendo.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pero están bajistas...inocho:
> 
> Qué cachondo es Mulder... esperemos que no pasen de 9,80



Mi espacio temporal para determinar si algo está acista o bajista va a un nivel más alto que el intradía.

Creí que ya te habías dado cuenta ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi espacio temporal para determinar si algo está acista o bajista va a un nivel más alto que el intradía.
> 
> Creí que ya te habías dado cuenta ienso:



Hombre, creo que desde que nos pusimos cortos, llevan subiendo más de un día...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2010)

Gamesa es lo más manipulado del índice...ahí las gacelas se curten a base de palos


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Mar 2010)

Buenas ^__^!

Hoy, mucha gente, está esperando una corrección para ponerse largo.





[/URL]
[/IMG]


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre, creo que desde que nos pusimos cortos, llevan subiendo más de un día...



Disfrútalo 

Va a ser la *última* vez que diga donde me meto, me suele ir bien cuando lo hago así, tampoco diré que estoy mirando ni nada de nada.

Si me sale bien mejor para mi, si me sale mal solo me lamentaré yo mismo.

Y que cada palo aguante su vela.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Mar 2010)

No se, pero me parece que Mulder vuelve a clavar lo que va a pasar hoy, hasta el momento esta saliendo clavado :Aplauso:


yo por si acaso quieto parao


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

Chavales... por fin tenemos cortos del botas disponibles en R4... :Baile:


Estoy por meterle al botas algo testimonial antes de que se vuelva a los 13€... si Mulder no fuera tan agorero... ienso:



Saludos ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

Pues yo sigo esperando en 9.719


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas ^__^!
> 
> Hoy, mucha gente, está esperando una corrección para ponerse largo.
> 
> ...



Tal vez harán una corrección inicial hacia abajo y remontará a lo largo de la sesión. Hoy no creo que superemos los 1140


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2010)

Jo jo... los dos bancos patrios cayendo de lo lindo

papelón que no volverá en buen tiempo...


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

En TL5 ... están tramando alguna cosita... ese VOL es SUMAMENTE sospechoso... +8Millones a estas horas?


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo... los dos bancos patrios cayendo de lo lindo
> 
> papelón que no volverá en buen tiempo...



En el indice de bancos Usanianos, habían marcado un banderín de escapada del canal... o subían mucho hoy, o toca lo contrario.

Yo espero bajadas hoy y mañana, y si el Jueves comienza subiendo me pondré largo.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

Pero sigues en FAZ?


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Pero sigues en FAZ?



Yep claro, estoy en 15.79... un 0.90% de perdida, para un x3 no es nada...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2010)

por cierto ARIA ayer con subidita y todo

que cachondeo...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En el indice de bancos Usanianos, habían marcado un banderín de escapada del canal... o subían mucho hoy, o toca lo contrario.
> 
> Yo espero bajadas hoy y mañana, y si el Jueves comienza subiendo me pondré largo.
> 
> Un saludo



el sector seguros está despegando tanto en europa como en usa, tal vez le pueda ayudar...


----------



## Interesado (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Disfrútalo
> 
> Va a ser la *última* vez que diga donde me meto, me suele ir bien cuando lo hago así, tampoco diré que estoy mirando ni nada de nada.
> 
> ...



No te lo tomes mal Mulder, ya me gustaría a mí tener tu tasa de errores. :Aplauso:

De todos modos, creo que te interesa seguir anunciando las entradas. A la que veas que la gente te sigue en masa sabes que esa es la mala.

Si es que como señal gacelística no tenemos precio... :XX:


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> por cierto ARIA ayer con subidita y todo
> 
> que cachondeo...



Y con soltada al comienzo de la sesión, llego a bajar un 2.5%. En estos niveles está peligrosa para todo... ni para ponerse largo, ni para tradearla.

Ya veremos el susto que meten en el Q4, de momento la siguen subiendo...

Interesado: Es que a Luca, le mola el juego de chinchar jaja y Mulder con todo lo paciente que parece..no lo es. jaja :**


----------



## no_loko (9 Mar 2010)

*MERCADOS CON EL MAYOR NIVEL DE SOBRECOMPRA EN 2 AÑOS * 

Para ver la sobrecompra actual de los mercados utilizamos el Oscilador McClellan para el Nasdaq y para el NYSE.












El Oscilador McClellan para el Nasdaq y el NYSE está tocando el nivel de 70, lo cual indica que es el mayor nivel de sobrecompra en 2 años. Todas las veces anteriores que se ha alcanzadoese nivel en los últimos años ha provocado fuertes caídas en los mercados.



Creemos que en el corto plazo este es el escenario más probable.

Fuente: CAPITAL BOLSA


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

Los resultados del 4T no estaban previstos para esta semana?

Ahora no hay resistencias en ARIAd, cuando hay otros intereses a corto plazo. jejeje!


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

¿Cómo veis al POP para unos largos...? inocho:


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> No te lo tomes mal Mulder, ya me gustaría a mí tener tu tasa de errores. :Aplauso:
> 
> De todos modos, creo que te interesa seguir anunciando las entradas. A la que veas que la gente te sigue en masa sabes que esa es la mala.
> 
> Si es que como señal gacelística no tenemos precio... :XX:



Es que la gente no aprende, propones un valor donde entrar y todo el mundo se mete ahí sin analizar ni decir ni pio, así no son las cosas. Yo quiero que la gente analice por su cuenta y diga pros y contras, cuando dije lo de Gamesa casi nadie dijo algo y ahora a quejarse cuando el seguir a alguien no deja de ser responsabilidad de uno mismo.

Hace un algo más de una semana me metí en Danone pero no lo dije en ese preciso momento, la vi alcista y me van fenomenal les saco más de 1 euro y medio de beneficio aunque he llegado a ganarles 2 euros pero creo que subirán más. No es la que más ha subido del Stoxx en ese tiempo, pero me conformo con ganar algo en aquellas donde me meto.

Propongo Gamesa porque la veo bajista y se mete todo dios, pero es una acción tan manipulada que hace lo que le da la gana y encima alguien que se metió porque lo dije yo me discute si está alcista o bajista, si la ve alcista no haberse metido, yo sigo viéndola bajista y algún dia se notará que lo está.

Para dejar de ser gacela hace falta pasarlo mal un tiempo, así es como se aprende en esto, si la gente sigue a alguien al final no aprende, se hace dependiente de esta persona y al final palman porque esa persona se acabará equivocando. Luego están los estilos de trading, cada uno tiene el suyo pero ha de encontrarlo antes. El mio es un swing trading que no se adapta a la forma que tienen otros de este hilo, les gusta más intradiar, buscar cierres de gaps para meterse un dia o dos como máximo, etc.

Por eso creo que es mejor que deje de decir donde me meto o si lo hago que sea con posterioridad.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Chavales... por fin tenemos cortos del botas disponibles en R4... :Baile:
> 
> 
> Estoy por meterle al botas algo testimonial antes de que se vuelva a los 13€... si Mulder no fuera tan agorero... ienso:
> ...



Están desde ayer espabilao.

Owned del día y tal.


----------



## Interesado (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es que la gente no aprende, propones un valor donde entrar y todo el mundo se mete ahí sin analizar ni decir ni pio, así no son las cosas. Yo quiero que la gente analice por su cuenta y diga pros y contras, cuando dije lo de Gamesa casi nadie dijo algo y ahora a quejarse cuando el seguir a alguien no deja de ser responsabilidad de uno mismo.
> 
> Hace un algo más de una semana me metí en Danone pero no lo dije en ese preciso momento, la vi alcista y me van fenomenal les saco más de 1 euro y medio de beneficio aunque he llegado a ganarles 2 euros pero creo que subirán más. No es la que más ha subido del Stoxx en ese tiempo, pero me conformo con ganar algo con aquellas donde me meto.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que no vi claro de la entrada que comentaste es que fuera para un par de días, de todos modos, si me metí es porque la tendencia principal bajista es clarísima.

Es cierto que se está perdiendo coste de oportunidad, pero me han dado tanto estos días que ya ni siento el dolor, así que como llevo poca carga con esta la voy a aguantar un tiempo. Estoy convencido que la veremos al menos en los 8.70. Sólo hay que ver el gráfico para ver que en un sell&hold clarísimo. 

De todos modos, sí es cierto lo que dices de los estilos de trading. Yo también hago swing trading, así que estoy más habituado a este tipo de movimientos-


----------



## Interesado (9 Mar 2010)

Y el analisto de El Economista parecía tonto:



Carlos Dobaldo dijo:


> Saludos. ¿Qué haría usted? Compré Criteria a 3,44: ¿¿vendería o mantendría?? Muchas gracias, Carlos.
> 
> Apreciado tocayo, yo no debo decirle lo que debe hacer, pero puedo ayudarle a que usted encuentre la respuesta que le conviene. *Criteria, sea cual sea el precio de entrada, pide stop bajo 3 euros en tendencia*. ¿Puede asumir esa pérdida? Si responde afirmativamente, mantenga. Si responde negativamente cierre y procure operar con un plan de trading establecido a priori en adelante y por sistema. Un abrazo.



Encuentro Digital: Carlos Doblado, analista de elEconomista y elEconomista.es - 9/03/10 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Están desde ayer espabilao.
> 
> Owned del día y tal.



Ayer mientras tu te tomabas la lechita y veias como iban palmando tus inversiones... 


yo estaba en Baqueira poniéndole las cadenas al coche... 



Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Y el analisto de El Economista parecía tonto:



Buen consejo... igual que el mio pero al revés... stop loss en los 5,3€... :XX:



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ayer mientras tu te tomabas la lechita y veias como iban palmando tus inversiones...
> 
> 
> yo estaba en Baqueira poniéndole las cadenas al coche...
> ...



Ayer estaba el SAN más alto y sí que había cortos...

*Es lo que hay...*

:XX:


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ayer estaba el SAN más alto y sí que había cortos...
> 
> *Es lo que hay...*
> 
> :XX:




*A VER ESTUDIAO...*



Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *A VER ESTUDIAO...*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



Será haber cateto....

Hace falta que llamemos al un tal Iván ?

No pasa nada tonuel, ya te pones corto en 13.000.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *A VER ESTUDIAO...*



Ya se *VE* lo que estudiaron algunos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder, no te molestes con lo que te digo, yo mismo dije que ya había siufrido 2 de 2 en tus recos y que no las iba tener en cuenta...

Por eso cuando dices que va a bajar seguro hoy hace mínimo etc etc te meto caña, ya que no coincide con lo que yo veo.

Es lo que querías no? me gusta debatir tus postulados porque están elaborados, nada más, no se me mosqueee.

Saludos cordiales.


PD: Si el Ibex rebota, GAM en 10,60, lo digo para que cerréis antes.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Mar 2010)

Por si alguien se anima:



Advertencia: El producto puede causar daños a su salud, no recomendado para niños... jaja


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

USA viene calentito....


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> USA viene calentito....





Especifique por favor... :S


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Luego están los estilos de trading, cada uno tiene el suyo pero ha de encontrarlo antes. El mio es un swing trading que no se adapta a la forma que tienen otros de este hilo, les gusta más intradiar, buscar cierres de gaps para meterse un dia o dos como máximo, etc.



Precisamente por eso te pediría que sigas dando tus entradas, no son intradía.

Con GAM dijiste de entrar la semana pasada. Yo lo hice el viernes con salida lunes con plusvalías, después de seguir al valor unos días. Lo propio hice con ING y BME, con plusvalías cuando lo comentaste, no entré en el momento cero sino que estuve un par de días siguiendo el valor. Me miré Danone y no me interesó (ya ves que buen criterio tengo).
No sé quien dijo lo de CRI para entrar corto la miré, entré, palmé y no rechisté.

A mi personalmente que des tus entradas me permite aprender un poco, yo que soy un newbie en esto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

Las acciones que sigo están copiando a Ibex antes de la apertura yanki, están en modo recovery, puede que subamos antes de la apertura.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Especifique por favor... :S



Que vienen en roig foc xiquet.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

DP TL5 está a punto de caramelo si no puede recuperar por encima del índice.

Ayer comentabas que estaba para cortos, veo que has acertado bastante, cómo la ves de recorrido? ha tentado la resistencia del 10,31


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Mar 2010)

El minimo mulderano se acerca no??, es justo dentro de unas horas, no??.

El mulderianismo va a llleghaaaar!

xD

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZpGJSwkmnR8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZpGJSwkmnR8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

DP, GTXI la tienen muy parada, empieza a estar interesante, alguna instrucción de los COCOs para los MM?


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

TL5, como primero objetico buscar los 10,15€

GTXi la tengo olvidada, hasta nueva investigación.

NVAX hoy vamos a movernos, DDSS con la conference call de hoy... interesante.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2010)

GAM ya empieza a ceder


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> TL5, como primero objetico buscar los 10,15€



Saludos :S


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

TL5 lleva casi 10 millones negociadas...


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> GAM ya empieza a ceder



Mientras no rompa el 9.50 o el 9.71 seguirá en un lateral insufrible. Aunque por arriba tiene hasta 9.83 para seguir estando en lateral realmente.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

Parece que el tren de los largos sale ya........... y yo sigo en tierra :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Parece que el tren de los largos sale ya........... y yo sigo en tierra :ouch:



Puedes subirte al del chulibex...

SAN y BBVA van a cerrar en verde.


Ambos dos por mi sistema de intradía están en sobreventa, si el ibex cierra el gap cierran a +0,30 ambos.


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

Creo que vamos a bajar de nuevo, en el S&P han metido demasiado volumen en la subida, parece que ha sido solo para cerrar gap.

Ahora veremos.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

Cardium Therapeutics Inc. - Google Finance

Que panda de cab---- menos mal q las vendí.. ......un nuevo ofrecimiento!!!


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

ANPI haciendo POP


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

el S&P ha pasado su gap con fuerza, el Stoxx la MM200 en 10 minutos y dejando envolventes, ya está claro que nos vamos hacia arriba.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que vamos a bajar de nuevo, en el S&P han metido demasiado volumen en la subida, parece que ha sido solo para cerrar gap.
> 
> Ahora veremos.



Aclarateeeee.....!

 yo voy largo en SAN 10,25

Inditex ya está en verde y siempre adelanta al IBEX...

las GAM a casi 9,67


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

Si Gamesa no ha hecho caso de la bajada del Ibex de esta mañana ahora sería razonable que bajara si el Ibex sube ¿no?

Me temo que va a ser que no.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si Gamesa no ha hecho caso de la bajada del Ibex de esta mañana ahora sería razonable que bajara si el Ibex sube ¿no?
> 
> Me temo que va a ser que no.



Hasta que no copie al Ibex multiplicado por su beta no tiene tendencia a intradía, está muy alcista, ya te lo dije.

Hoy ha tenido poquísimo volumen, para todo el "papelon" que comentas que han soltado...


----------



## debianita (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Aclarateeeee.....!
> 
> yo voy largo en SAN 10,25




Tambien largo en SAN 10.23. En breve a 15 EUR, y el chulibex a 13K inocho: tambien he picoteado unas GAS.

Saludos y suerte. A ver si esta semana nos recuperamos de las GAM, CRI y otras artimañas


----------



## pyn (9 Mar 2010)

¿nadie va a comentar que hemos llegado ya a los 3$ en ariad?


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hasta que no copie al Ibex multiplicado por su beta no tiene tendencia a intradía, está muy alcista, ya te lo dije.
> 
> Hoy ha tenido poquísimo volumen, para todo el "papelon" que comentas que han soltado...



Esta mañana andaban soltando pero ahora están comprando y con volumen, mal asunto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hasta que no copie al Ibex multiplicado por su beta no tiene tendencia a intradía, está muy alcista, ya te lo dije.
> 
> Hoy ha tenido poquísimo volumen, para todo el "papelon" que comentas que han soltado...




Llevan dos días en el mismo rango 9.50-9.70


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2010)

sp tonteando con los 1040


----------



## debianita (9 Mar 2010)

Ahora el subidón!!!! >11k

EDIT: Bueno ... toca guarrear un rato


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tambien largo en SAN 10.23. En breve a 15 EUR, y el chulibex a 13K inocho: tambien he picoteado unas GAS.
> 
> Saludos y suerte. A ver si esta semana nos recuperamos de las GAM, CRI y otras artimañas



In SAN we trust 

Que objetivo de salida tienes? yo era pillarle 15 cents, me da grima quedarme comprado...


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

ARIAd por encima de 3.00USD solo han necesitado menos de 1 mes para traspasar todas las resistencias habidas y por haber!!!

Enhorabuena... a todos ... me ofrezco para servir el cocktail. XD


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd por encima de 3.00USD solo han necesitado menos de 1 mes para traspasar todas las resistencias habidas y por haber!!!
> 
> Enhorabuena... a todos ... me ofrezco para servir el cocktail. XD



¿quedaba alguien en el yate?


----------



## debianita (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> In SAN we trust
> 
> Que objetivo de salida tienes? yo era pillarle 15 cents, me da grima quedarme comprado...



Estas no las he pillado para intradiar... Las dejaré unos días cocinando, no voy apalancado y tengo el stop mental claro. El tito Botas me debe una, espero que sea el momento de unas buenas plusvas


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd por encima de 3.00USD solo han necesitado menos de 1 mes para traspasar todas las resistencias habidas y por haber!!!
> 
> Enhorabuena... a todos ... me ofrezco para servir el cocktail. XD



Hace unos dias, contestando a Wataru, predije eso.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Estas no las he pillado para intradiar... Las dejaré unos días cocinando, no voy apalancado y tengo el stop mental claro. El tito Botas me debe una, espero que sea el momento de unas buenas plusvas



Una seña de compra clara es que vuelvan a aparecer los cortos de SAN en R4 así que creo que vamos bien!


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

Así que antes nadie compraba por encima de los 2.7x y en pocos días ... han salido compradores dispuestos a romper todas las resistencias.

Los MMs son unos artistas... perdón quería decir, los banqueros.


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

Esta noche voy a cenar gacela... 8:


----------



## no_loko (9 Mar 2010)

No se porque me da que nos van a pillar a todos con el paso cambiado otra vez. No me cuadra. El DJI cerca de máximos y el IBEX no termina de reaccionar. Preveo guano hoy en USA.

Saludos.


----------



## debianita (9 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Una seña de compra clara es que vuelvan a aparecer los cortos de SAN en R4 así que creo que vamos bien!



Solo falta que HL le dé al botón rojo, entonces mañana +4%. :XX:

Sin acritud HL, yo también le tengo ganas al Botas casi tantas como a CRI. Pero hay que ser frios


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

No es por nada... pero desde hace poco los chicos del botas están vendiendo criterias a piñón... 


¿Y a que no sabeis quien a soltado más papeles del botas hoy, casi el doble que su inmediato seguidor...?



el propio tito... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Solo falta que HL le dé al botón rojo, entonces mañana +4%. :XX:
> 
> Sin acritud HL, yo también le tengo ganas al Botas casi tantas como a CRI. Pero hay que ser frios



Frío y listo como un Roboc!!!

El plan es estar subido al lomo del botas hasta que pille cuesta abajo y ponerse corto, igual que el mío..


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

Yo creo que un plan mejor es no ponerse largo en el Ibex, lo que suba lo hará poco y lo que baje....


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Mar 2010)

El eurodolar no acompaña la subida...


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

Después de estar picoteando me he quedado con una largo en 10.990 para mañana. Qué poca gracia me hace


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex vuelve a ser bajo y ha terminado hoy con saldo positivo aunque ha estado la mayor parte del día en negativo:

- Han vendido hasta las 12.
- Han comprado hasta las 16.
- A partir de ahí se han dedicado al guarreo puro y duro comprando y vendiendo. Aunque parece que han comprado más de lo que vendían porque el saldo negativo iba disminuyendo poco a poco.

En subasta solo se han dedicado a comprar.

Parece bastante claro hacia donde piensan que van las cosas.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

Tonuel, te voy a ....

La sociedad de valores y bolsa Renta 4 Servicios de Inversión SA anunció este martes que ha creado una nueva compañía que centrará su negocio en tesorería, derivados y mercado de capitales. 

Renta 4 señaló que los productos de Renta Markets, como se llama la compañía, buscan un ángulo que aporte valor añadido y están dirigidos hacia el mercado institucional y también a la propia clientela de fondos de inversión de Renta 4. 

En el capital de la sociedad participan *Emilio Botín O'Shea*, como socio mayoritario, José Rodríguez, ex director de trading de Bankers Trust y Banco Santander (STD), y Renta 4.


----------



## no_loko (9 Mar 2010)

DJI en 10.600 y a 1,2% de máximos...:8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece bastante claro hacia donde piensan que van las cosas.



En el S&P también, ya van por los 1.144 ::


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

Luca, la explicación del vol en TL5....

MAÑANA ENTREGAN DIV!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

0.199 brutos!.... vaya M, ¿cómo no se ha despeñado hoy?


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2010)

El sector seguros se sale

American International Group, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

Tienes razón... AIG estaba en niveles pre-reverse-split ...


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

Don Emilio disfrutando en compañia de Tonuel.... foto espía tomada el fin de semana. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tienes razón... AIG estaba en niveles pre-reverse-split ...



A parte las DDSS, en la ampliación de acciones, las venden a 1.7$ bien, pero implica otra acción más (warrant) a 0.5$ osea que sale la acción a 1.15$...

Ummm, vamos que fácil la pueden bajar más... no "guta".

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

No, 1.70+0.5= 2.20USD


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No, 1.70+0.5= 2.20USD



Ups, si es cierto es que más abajo del comunicado ponía algo de warrants y 2.30$ y ya se me quedo esa cifra...

Por cierto, grrr casi siempre se me quedan acciones por vender con R4 vaya vaya coñazo... y encima a pagar más grrrr.

Señores si nos leéis no sean tan ratas... que así a la larga dejáis de ganar dinero.


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

Tienes que mirar las posis en LEVEL II, muchas veces es mejor perder un centavo y largarlas.

En DDSS, voy vendiendo y recomprando... no quiero ser un bagholder como hace meses.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tienes que mirar las posis en LEVEL II, muchas veces es mejor perder un centavo y largarlas.
> 
> En DDSS, voy vendiendo y recomprando... no quiero ser un bagholder como hace meses.



Si lo miro... y creo que me engañan... xD
¿Qué les costará el poner vender todo o nada? Ya claro, más comisiones...

Yo voy a ir mirando para cambiar


----------



## donpepito (9 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si lo miro... y creo que me engañan... xD
> ¿Qué les costará el poner vender todo o nada? Ya claro, más comisiones...
> 
> Yo voy a ir mirando para cambiar



Has probado a cambiar la fecha de expiración de la orden... es arriesgado, pero de este modo la tienes siempre en el sistema... 30 días max.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Has probado a cambiar la fecha de expiración de la orden... es arriesgado, pero de este modo la tienes siempre en el sistema... 30 días max.



Ya lo comenté con Pecata hace meses... y el problema es que dicen muy claro que otro día= otra comisión xD Joputas!!! jaja

Ya en serio es muy sospechoso, que se lleve el precio media hora o más, tanto en el google finance como en level2 y no se me vendan 500 por poner un ejemplo... y subiendo de 2.30 a 2.31 por ejemplo muchas veces y moviéndose el volumen... Grrr

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, te voy a ....
> 
> La sociedad de valores y bolsa Renta 4 Servicios de Inversión SA anunció este martes que ha creado una nueva compañía que centrará su negocio en tesorería, derivados y mercado de capitales.
> 
> ...





donpepito dijo:


> Don Emilio disfrutando en compañia de Tonuel.... foto espía tomada el fin de semana. XD




No largues más mariquita... que uno ha de conservar su reputación... 

El tito en parado hasta parece un esquiador y todo... pero lo tenias que ver en movimiento... :XX:


Saludos


----------



## Astur147 (9 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿quedaba alguien en el yate?



Servidor! :Baile:



Mulder dijo:


> Hace unos dias, contestando a Wataru, predije eso.



¿Alguna previsión en el medio/largo para Ariad?

Muchas gracias :Aplauso:


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Mar 2010)

Astur147 dijo:


> Servidor! :Baile:
> ¿Alguna previsión en el medio/largo para Ariad?
> 
> Muchas gracias :Aplauso:




En el blog de Kuji hemos hablado hoy de las Arias... échale un ojo.

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ya lo comenté con Pecata hace meses... y el problema es que dicen muy claro que otro día= otra comisión xD Joputas!!! jaja
> 
> Ya en serio es muy sospechoso, que se lleve el precio media hora o más, tanto en el google finance como en level2 y no se me vendan 500 por poner un ejemplo... y subiendo de 2.30 a 2.31 por ejemplo muchas veces y moviéndose el volumen... Grrr
> 
> Un saludo



Yo creo que lo que puedes hacer, es poner la orden por ejemplo con validez hasta mañana, y luego le dices que se ejecute "en una sesión", y así sabes que hasta que no se ejecute por completo, no se hace. Yo hace tiempo que no compro/vendo en el Nasdaq, pero creo que lo hice así con las ENMD porque si no, había veces que no conseguía quitármelas de encima.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Mar 2010)

Nadie comenta la pérdida de fuelle de la subida?


----------



## tonuel (9 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Nadie comenta la pérdida de fuelle de la subida?



No queria amargaros la cena... la gacela está riquísima...


----------



## Claca (9 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Nadie comenta la pérdida de fuelle de la subida?



Si los yankis siguen subiendo confirmarían la rotura al alza de la cuña, por lo que el precio se dispararía. El VIX continua en soporte, en una zona clara de giro. Pase lo que pase el movimiento debería ser bastante brusco. Yo sigo pensando que todavía no está lo suficiente maduro como para romper, y las manos fuertes parece que hoy han comenzado a soltar un poco. El estado de sobrecompra, además, es evidente, podría seguir en verde, así es la bolsa, pero lo tiene todo en contra para seguir subiendo. Me inclino más por un recorte.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Mar 2010)

oeeeoeeeeeeeeeeoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, estoy cantando, ya que compre MESA, por hacer la coña y hoy un 37%, jejejejejejejeje, la putada es que solo compre 300 euros......
ahora no se que hacer, supongo que la mantendre, porque tampoco sé si se puede vender, jejejejeeje.
por cierto Mulder te estaba leyendo esta mañana, y te pido que no te rebotes.....
yo creo que somos legión los que te seguimos


----------



## Wataru_ (9 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> oeeeoeeeeeeeeeeoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, estoy cantando, ya que compre MESA, por hacer la coña y hoy un 37%, jejejejejejejeje, la putada es que solo compre 300 euros......
> ahora no se que hacer, supongo que la mantendre, porque tampoco sé si se puede vender, jejejejeeje.
> por cierto Mulder te estaba leyendo esta mañana, y te pido que no te rebotes.....
> yo creo que somos legión los que te seguimos



O__O!! Pero si cobran lo menos 50 $ por compra y otros tantos la venta...

De todas formas, me alegro que te saliera bien. Mirando por encima he visto que mañana da resultados.

DP!
Abbott will acquire Facet for $27 per share


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2010)

Ya comenzamos a tener una idea de la fecha tope para el Big Wano en nuestro Ibex:

“La banca no va a recuperar el 30% de los 325.000 millones de euros que le adeudan los promotores”

Ya veremos hasta donde se estira la contabilidad creativa, pero de los resultados del segundo trimestre no pasamos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> O__O!! Pero si cobran lo menos 50 $ por compra y otros tantos la venta...
> 
> De todas formas, me alegro que te saliera bien. Mirando por encima he visto que mañana da resultados.
> 
> ...



si, la verdad es que me cobran 36 $ por compra y otros tantos por venta, pero si sube a 1$ me forro.......


----------



## Hagen (10 Mar 2010)

Muy buenas,

todo muy plano en las bolsas, el euro bajando.

Creo que al no tener noticias estamos haciendo un lateral alcista controlados por los Usanos.

Hay una descorrelacion entre Europeos y Usanos.

Vamos a seguir subiendo hasta final de semana al tran-tran.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Mar 2010)

buenos dias a todos:

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10986 11004 08:22 9 
Wall Street 10554 10560 08:22 -8 
Alemania 30 5879.8 5881.8 08:22 -7.5 
EUR/USD 13568.1 13569.1 08:22 -33.0 
Oro al contado 1124.50 1125.00 08:22 2.85 
Crudo Ligero EEUU 8152 8158 08:22 -32 
Crudo Brent 7982 7990 08:22 -30


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Hoy podría ser un dia importante de superación de resistencias, la bajada de ayer a última hora creo que fue un bear trap, lo que tenemos por delante es muy dificil de pasar y sin embargo estamos muy alcistas, creo que lo romperemos aunque es posible que antes nos den un curso de desmotivación para gacelas 

Hoy es buen dia para entrar largo en Volkswagen para quien le guste, yo no entraré.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

GAM en premarket por encima de 9.70...... me está provocando para cortos 


Edit: Tonuel, CRI continúa corrigiendo inocho:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

Chulibex power y tal.

GAM de momento en sobreventa. (por mi indicador, por volumen no desde luego)


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

Wataru, lo he visto esta mañana, FACET a 27.00USD ... +350% desde fabrero.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2010)

ya están desangrando a TL5


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ya están desangrando a TL5



Lleva descontado poco más del DIV, dale tiempo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Hoy podría ser un dia importante de superación de resistencias, la bajada de ayer a última hora creo que fue un bear trap, lo que tenemos por delante es muy dificil de pasar y sin embargo estamos muy alcistas, creo que lo romperemos aunque es posible que antes nos den un curso de desmotivación para gacelas
> 
> Hoy es buen dia para entrar largo en Volkswagen para quien le guste, yo no entraré.



No estoy de acuerdo, hoy vamos a hacer el mínimo semanal


----------



## ghkghk (10 Mar 2010)

Ya podía yo buscar a Volkswagen en el Eurostoxx....


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Mar 2010)

Pues en Interdin aún sigue en el EX.

A ver cuando dejan abrir cortos en T5 gggrrrrrr


----------



## ghkghk (10 Mar 2010)

He entrado en invertia, y sólo aparecía en el Dax.


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Abengoa encarga la salida a bolsa de su división solar - Cotizalia.com


Jajaja.. valorado en 1.000Millones... jajajaja!!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Mar 2010)

Abro largos mulderianos con vistas a mayor/junio...


----------



## Catacrack (10 Mar 2010)

Este hilo esta apagado con tantas subidas. Los de cri y gam creo que tenemos cara de luto.


----------



## Interesado (10 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Este hilo esta apagado con tantas subidas. Los de cri y gam creo que tenemos cara de luto.



Después del palo que nos hemos llevado, con el consiguiente incremento de aversión al riesgo, pedirnos que nos pongamos largos con la sobrecompra que tenemos es un acto de fé excesivo... por mucho máximo mulderiano se prometa.

Al menos para mi. Yo estoy fuera viéndolas venir, esperando a que el mercado se de otro giro para volver a palmar (supongo que si el SP cierra por encima de 1050 abriría largos, fuera del ibex claro, aunque creo que antes se irá a cerrar el gap que le queda a modo de corrección).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Yo voy Largo en SAN y feliz, cuando me compense las putas GAM creo que me espero hasta mayo para ponerme corto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Mar 2010)

largo en SAN, Tubacex y Gas, con un par........
a cuanto puede llegar SAN?
ahhhh y largo en MESA, jejejejeje


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Abengoa encarga la salida a bolsa de su división solar - Cotizalia.com
> 
> 
> Jajaja.. valorado en 1.000Millones... jajajaja!!!



Siempre nos podemos poner cortos, aunque son muy trileros.

Yo me pondría largo en ABG y corto en SOL aunque si esta gente lo saca a bolsa, es porque ya han firmado con los sociatas de mierda las prebendas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> largo en SAN, Tubacex y Gas, con un par........
> a cuanto puede llegar SAN?
> ahhhh y largo en MESA, jejejejeje



SAN Puede llegar a 11,50-12,00


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

ABG vuela con la noticia de Solar.. deberçia cerrar GAm y ponerme largo en ella,. se va a ir a 24.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Luego no digan que no avisamos con tiempo....


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> SAN Puede llegar a 11,50-12,00



Menudo gacela estás hecho...







Antes de que acabe marzo estamos a los 9XXX del ibex...







Saludos 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Mar 2010)

Tened en cuenta este dato de cara al próximo trimestral de ITX.

El comercio minorista sufre una recaída en enero


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tened en cuenta este dato de cara al próximo trimestral de ITX.
> 
> El comercio minorista sufre una recaída en enero



Yo le voy a dar caña en 47


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Menudo gacela estás hecho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí tenemos todo un futurible owned


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Tonuel= VIX


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Luca... el NASDAQ te necesita.... el iBEX nos dará lo nuestro en su momento. XD


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Los directivos de Prisa ejecutan un plan de stock options en plena entrada del fondo americano - Cotizalia.com

Así es todo en nuestro iBEX...


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2010)

Pasaros por el hilo de juancarlos... hoy viene calentito... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Las GAM copiando a IBEX por Beta, alcistas están.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca... el NASDAQ te necesita.... el iBEX nos dará lo nuestro en su momento. XD



No veo claro qué pasa con el tipo de cambio EUR/USD por eso he pasado del Nasdq.

Además tengo que resolver la pillada de GAM, igual con DDSS podemos pero ya estoy escaldado de entrar en empresas en quiebra.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Abg 20,40.................

Se va los 24 fijo.


GAM por encima de BEta a IBEX, sobrecompra.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Abg 20,40.................
> 
> Se va los 24 fijo.
> 
> ...




Todo lo que sube, baja 


Respecto a GAM hoy está más fuerte que en días anteriores. No sé donde estraste, pero si vuelven a bajar a 9.55 no me lo pensaría.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Todo lo que sube, baja
> 
> 
> Respecto a GAM hoy está más fuerte que en días anteriores. No sé donde estraste, pero si vuelven a bajar a 9.55 no me lo pensaría.



ABG va a subir muchísimo cuando saquen las termosolares al bolsa.

GAM la dejo como sell&hold, si cierro el corto qué hago con el dinero? meterme largo en ABG? ya corro riesgo con SAN...


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Luca, en DDSS el acuerdo está hecho... el problema es el timing... el nuevo socio lo tienen desde principios de ENERO.

Los 2.10USD como primer objetivo de subida... te paso una investigación que preparé hace unos días:


<style></style>*Ya tengo todos los cabos atados.... puedes comprobar quien ha registrado el dominio:*

*Casualmente sale el nombre de LAURA GROVER...*

*luego he ido investigando,,, donde figura esta señorita... y BINGO!!!!*

Laura Grover, Quintiles Transnational Corportation.

Te dejo los links para que lo compruebes....




http://whois.domaintools.com/labopharmmsl.com

Domain Name: LABOPHARMMSL.COM

Administrative Contact, Technical Contact:
Grover, Laura 
 ATTN LABOPHARMMSL.COM
care of Network Solutions
PO Box 459
Drums, PA 18222
US
570-708-8780

Record expires on 14-Jan-2013.
Record created on 14-Jan-2010.



http://www.trianglearc.org/ABOUTUS/BoardofDirectors/tabid/428/language/en-US/Default.aspx



Laura Grover, Quintiles Transnational Corportation


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ....



Que yo me entere la investigación que es, ¿para acosar a la señorita?

Yo me apunto xD está buenorra jaja


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Yo he trabajado de "huelebraguetas" aka detective privado... en el pasado... 

*Huelebraguetas:* dícese del hombre que encuentra sus víctimas amatorias más propicias entre las hembras que andan que si sí, que si no, con sus parejas. Suelen estar prestos a arrimar el hombro consolador, sobre el que ellas derramarán las amargas lágrimas causadas por la insatisfacción que les produce su pareja/compañero/marido. Son todo comprensión y todo oídos. Son capaces incluso de, yendo contra sus propios intereses de forma aparente, aconsejar a la pobre mujer que se arregle con su pareja; así saben que quedarán de _putamadre. _A nada que la mujer sea un poco _bocas _y a medida que aumenta la confianza, el huelebraguetas acaba por saber hasta pormenores de la vida sexual de ella, de ahí su nombre: *huelebraguetas.*


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo he trabajado de "huelebraguetas" en el pasado...
> 
> *Huelebraguetas:* dícese del hombre que encuentra sus víctimas amatorias más propicias entre las hembras que andan que si sí, que si no, con sus parejas. Suelen estar prestos a arrimar el hombro consolador, sobre el que ellas derramarán las amargas lágrimas causadas por la insatisfacción que les produce su pareja/compañero/marido. Son todo comprensión y todo oídos. Son capaces incluso de, yendo contra sus propios intereses de forma aparente, aconsejar a la pobre mujer que se arregle con su pareja; así saben que quedarán de _putamadre. _A nada que la mujer sea un poco _bocas _y a medida que aumenta la confianza, el huelebraguetas acaba por saber hasta pormenores de la vida sexual de ella, de ahí su nombre: *huelebraguetas.*




Es decir, un pagafantas pro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Al SAN lo están sosteniendo no? 13 millones de negociado y no se mueve mucho que digamos...


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

No,,,, HUELEBRAGUETAS es el apodo que nos pusieron los mamo... de los investigadores -la pasma, vamos...

Por las infidelidades de los maridos ... normalmente, cuando tienes un caso... el 80% son mujeres buscando pruebas de las infidelidades de sus parejas.

De ahí el termino... huele...


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es decir, un pagafantas pro.



Leches si son las mejores... xD todo beneficios y sin costes, y si te hablan de su pareja te haces el ofendido... y pides más cariños jajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No,,,, HUELEBRAGUETAS es el apodo que nos pusieron los mamo... de los investigadores -la pasma, vamos...
> 
> Por las infidelidades de los maridos ... normalmente, cuando tienes un caso... el 80% son mujeres buscando pruebas de las infidelidades de sus parejas.
> 
> De ahí el termino... huele...



Veamos, tus investigaciones son huelebraguetismo, pero lo que has comentado arriba es pagafantismo total.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Leches si son las mejores... xD todo beneficios y sin costes, y si te hablan de su pareja te haces el ofendido... y pides más cariños jajaja



En la explicación no se ha comentado nada de que tenga sexo el "huelebraguetas", con lo cual, pasa a pagafantas de 1ª división.

SI no es así pues acepto el nuevo término y lo introduzco en mi RAE particular.


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]La parte más clásica de los detectives son las infidelidades conyugales. Aunque también hay *casos de infidelidades empresariales*: altos o medios ejecutivos que venden a la competencia secretos, planes de acción… Y a veces se mezclan las infidelidades de uno y otro cariz. Las grandes multinacionales contratan a veces a detectives para que vigilen a sus ejecutivos en España. Vienen sin familia y muchas veces están fuera de control… Pero, por supuesto, los conflictos familiares o una de cuernos, como dicen ellos, todavía continúan ocupando gran parte de su trabajo, *el 90 por ciento de los encargos siguen viniendo de ahí. *Pensemos que ahora hay también divorcios, mujeres cobrando pensiones del ex marido que si tienen otra pareja o un trabajo pueden dejar de cobrarla… 

*Hay trabajos clásicos de los que llamaban huelebraguetas*: *el marido o la mujer que quiere comprobar que su pareja es infiel; en otros casos, se trata de saber si el ex o la ex son buenos padres para tratar de quitarle la custodia de los hijos.*

Sobre cuánto cuesta encargar por ejemplo una de cuernos, podemos decir que hay tarifas de todo tipo, pero unos cuernos bien hechos, por una de las agencias más conocidas, con fotos y vídeos útiles para futuros juicios, sale entre mil y *2.500 euros, aunque hay agencias que te hacen un seguimiento de tu pareja por 300 euros.*[/FONT]


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No,,,, HUELEBRAGUETAS es el apodo que nos pusieron los mamo... de los investigadores -la pasma, vamos...
> 
> Por las infidelidades de los maridos ... normalmente, cuando tienes un caso... el 80% son mujeres buscando pruebas de las infidelidades de sus parejas.
> 
> De ahí el termino... huele...



¿De ahí viene el gusto por las MILF de clase alta?


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Hay muchas MILF que son como los buenos vinos... en cambio hay algunas jovencitas con 2x años no llegan a vino peleon... +bien un condimento... "vinagre"

jejejeje... q machista suena..................


----------



## Perchas (10 Mar 2010)

Como se nota que habéis leído la Hija de Ruta de Aleph, en vez de hablar de bragas, estaríais, que si cortos que si largos, jajajaja


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2010)

Perchas dijo:


> Como se nota que habéis leído la Hija de Ruta de Aleph, en vez de hablar de bragas, estaríais, que si cortos que si largos, jajajaja




Veo a los alcistas muy callados... :XX:



*SELL & HOLD...* chavales...



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Toma tonuel, vete practicando por el "a ver"

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Gl1hzPiNm...RfAcw/s400/PORTADA+MANUAL+DE+ORTOGRAFÍA+2.jpg


----------



## ghkghk (10 Mar 2010)

Yo me voy a dar tres semanas más con el fondo "alcista" que tengo y los Repsoles, menos incluso si baja todo más de un 4%.

Luego ya veré qué hago con mi dinero. Igual me compro esto:














Total, vamos a morir todos 3 veces, y eso sólo antes de octubre...


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Mar 2010)

por qué quieres comprarte una foto?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo me voy a dar tres semanas más con el fondo "alcista" que tengo y los Repsoles, menos incluso si baja todo más de un 4%.
> 
> Luego ya veré qué hago con mi dinero. Igual me compro esto:
> 
> ...





Te va a traer y llevar igual que un passat, aunque gastando bastante más fuel, seguro, impuestos...


Tu mismo.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por qué quieres comprarte una foto?



He pedido que me lo presten para enseñártelo en persona pero me han dicho :XX:



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Te va a traer y llevar igual que un passat, aunque gastando bastante más fuel, seguro, impuestos...
> 
> 
> Tu mismo.

















En ambas duermes calentito.


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Toma tonuel, vete practicando por el "a ver"
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Gl1hzPiNm...RfAcw/s400/PORTADA+MANUAL+DE+ORTOGRAFÍA+2.jpg




A mi en ortografía seguro que no me ganas, pero te lo voy a repetir si quieres... 



*A ver estudiao...* :XX:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

[Modo Tonuel ON]

Venga chavales tengo DDSS baratitas... nos vamos forrar!

Hoy tenemos la última oportunidad de ver estos niveles.

[modo DP ON]

Fast money!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> He pedido que me lo presten para enseñártelo en persona pero me han dicho :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Señor, no me sea pepito visillero, no es viable comparar las 2 kelly's que ha puesto con 2 coches...

La utilidad es exactamente la misma, aunque a costes diferentes, otra cosa es que necesite signos externos de riqueza para alcanzar su stauts, yo veo eso tan hortera como un gitano lleno de oro.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> [Modo Tonuel ON]
> 
> Venga chavales tengo DDSS baratitas... nos vamos forrar!
> 
> ...



Llevas así 1 semana, y no hace más que bajar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> A mi en ortografía seguro que no me ganas, pero te lo voy a repetir si quieres...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé tonuel si tengo más o menos estudios que tú, aunque una cosa está clara, y es que me han cundido más...


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

No es cierto... ha estado bajando... normal... cuando los HFs están dentro... q te lo digan en ARIAd.. jajajajaja!!!

NVAX a los 5.00USD ... mi pinche de Mexico me ha dado el okay!!!

Cuate aquí hay ..... pesos!!!!

XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Porque han quitado los tag (yo por lo menos no lo veo) pero Don Pepito y sus gacelas me molaba mucho...XDDDDD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Señor, no me sea pepito visillero, no es viable comparar las 2 kelly's que ha puesto con 2 coches...
> 
> La utilidad es exactamente la misma, aunque a costes diferentes, otra cosa es que necesite signos externos de riqueza para alcanzar su stauts, yo veo eso tan hortera como un gitano lleno de oro.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Hombre, es que si te gustan los coches... te gustan los coches. No hay alternativa.

PD:


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Señor, no me sea pepito visillero, no es viable comparar las 2 kelly's que ha puesto con 2 coches...
> 
> La utilidad es exactamente la misma, aunque a costes diferentes, otra cosa es que necesite signos externos de riqueza para alcanzar su stauts, yo veo eso tan hortera como un gitano lleno de oro.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Hay muchos modos de ver la vida... ¿tú quieres ser el más rico del cementerio?.

A mi me parece de PM, si tiene el dinero y no hace mal a nadie, pues genial.

DP! No pierdes una oportunidad... xD


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Ese lo tengo alquilado por 2 años con revisión...


No te lo pienses.. los MMs necesitan pagar la matricula del prox curso... al menos a mi casa ha llegado hoy.... 545€ x2 ...


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Otra para un fast trading... CITI....................


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Amí me encantan los coches, pero soy una persona práctica.

Cuando voy en mi moto, en un atasco, adelantando a 200 coches por kilómetro y veo un cayenne gastando 40 lit/100 tardando 4 o 5 veces más en desplazarse que yo por 5 lit/100 dibujo una sonrisa debajo del casco...


Si de verdad me sobrara el dinero, compraría un ferrari GTO de 1985, ninguna horterada moderna.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Otra para un fast trading... CITI....................



Hablas de la OTC o de Citigroup...


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Voy A pillar la libreta de las plusv... no sientes ese aroma?????

DDSS ... plusvalías a fuego lento.....


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

C

citi banco


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Esta mañana he entrado largo en una que no era del Ibex y voy excesivamente apalancado, así que he de quitarme una de encima antes de las 17.

Me gustaría quitarme las GAM pero creo que no podrá ser, tendré que quitarme las Danone de encima, estas ya han subido bastante y creo que ya están algo agotadas a estas alturas, pero creo que aun podrían darme una sorpresilla.


----------



## aksarben (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Amí me encantan los coches, pero soy una persona práctica.
> 
> ...
> 
> Si de verdad me sobrara el dinero, compraría un ferrari GTO de 1985, ninguna horterada moderna.



Qué menos que un:


----------



## aksarben (10 Mar 2010)

NVAX tiene poquísima fuerza, mal timing por ahora, me temo.


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Sigo manteniendo los buenos resultados para el viernes. NVAX


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Mar 2010)

Los Aston Martin son mis favoritos, aunque prefiero modelos más actuales


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

WTF???

InterMune, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Las GAM son un Sell & Hold hasta mayo....


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

A mi siempre me ha gustado la idea de tener un garage lleno de coches de lujo antiguos, además de usarlos de vez en cuando siempre me ha parecido una inversión como si se tratara de una obra de arte.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> NVAX tiene poquísima fuerza, mal timing por ahora, me temo.



Entraría (previa consulta a la Play xD), en 2.20-2.25$, a ese precio me parece que tienen menos riesgo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Amí me encantan los coches, pero soy una persona práctica.
> 
> Cuando voy en mi moto, en un atasco, adelantando a 200 coches por kilómetro y veo un cayenne gastando 40 lit/100 tardando 4 o 5 veces más en desplazarse que yo por 5 lit/100 dibujo una sonrisa debajo del casco...
> 
> ...



Si señor...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5lpPuhyINNw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5lpPuhyINNw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## aksarben (10 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los Aston Martin son mis favoritos, aunque prefiero modelos más actuales



A nadie le amarga un







pero dado que ARIAd nos falló, ya no tendremos embarcación-de-recreo-de-nombre-tabú, habrá que conformarse con los clásicos


----------



## Interesado (10 Mar 2010)

Ahora es cuando el SP se queda pegado a la resistencia, para así con la volatilidad del dato de las 16.00h poder romperla y tomar el camino a los máximos mulderianos... si es que ya ni se esfuerzan.

¡Queremos que vuelva a subir el VIX! Que si no el hilo está muy aburrido.


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Luca, hace días ya tuvieron subidón... pero hoy hay de nuevo con la información de la FDA P.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ahora es cuando el SP se queda pegado a la resistencia, para así con la volatilidad del dato de las 16.00h poder romperla y tomar el camino a los máximos mulderianos... si es que ya ni se esfuerzan.
> 
> ¡Queremos que vuelva a subir el VIX! Que si no el hilo está muy aburrido.



Supongo que te refieres a Tonuel y HL...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi siempre me ha gustado la idea de tener un garage lleno de coches de lujo antiguos, además de usarlos de vez en cuando siempre me ha parecido una inversión como si se tratara de una obra de arte.



Los coches clásicos nunca bajan.. es cuestión de pillarlos con 22 años dejarlos nuevos, y esperar a que tengan 25, además no pagas sello, la itv no es problema y el seguro son 80€

Será mi hobby de jubileta.

Ahora un GTO vale una pasta gansa...

Es curioso hacer el índice ferrary, de cuantas casas te comprabas con lo que vale un ferrar y ahora, o comparado con el SMI, con los mercedes pasan igual, han bajado mucho de precio. (de los ochenta a hoy)


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2010)

Yo tengo la botonera en el cajón... cuando sea el momento volveré con los cortos (seguramente después de fallas...)  ... de momento dejo los largos para ustedes... :fiufiu:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Mar 2010)

Tonuel, sigues sin cerrar CRI?


----------



## aksarben (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los coches clásicos nunca bajan.. es cuestión de pillarlos con 22 años dejarlos nuevos, y esperar a que tengan 25, además no pagas sello, la itv no es problema y el seguro son 80€



Lo que me preocupa de los clásicos es que algún listo de los cojones decida prohibir los coches de más de X años por no ser ecoñógicos-superguays, y quedarte con un coche precioso pero inútil en el garaje.

PD: DRYS haciendo su numerito habitual.


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tonuel, sigues sin cerrar CRI?



Si... y si sigue subiendo mejor que mejor para el largo plazo... :baba:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Lo que me preocupa de los clásicos es que algún listo de los cojones decida prohibir los coches de más de X años por no ser ecoñógicos-superguays, y quedarte con un coche precioso pero inútil en el garaje.
> 
> PD: DRYS haciendo su numerito habitual.



NO te tiene que preocupar, lo subastas por el eBay.

Son obras de arte, si tuvieras por ejemplo con kaddet GSI te sorprenderías por cuanto lo puedes vender...

Y es un clásico "del pueblo"


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2010)

tag: forocoches nos asedia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> tag: forocoches nos asedia.



Peca ya sabes, guarda tu fiat punto hasta que tenga 25 años y se lo vendes a Mulder... 

Yo soy motero, así que forocoches no lo miro nada....

Por cuantas monedas de oro/plata/latunes podría cambiar un Land Rover del 80 y 500 lit de aceite de girasol? XD


----------



## aksarben (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> NO te tiene que preocupar, lo subastas por el eBay.
> 
> Son obras de arte, si tuvieras por ejemplo con kaddet GSI te sorprenderías por cuanto lo puedes vender...
> 
> Y es un clásico "del pueblo"



No es por la pasta, es por quedarte sin poder usar el juguete nuevo :´(


----------



## aksarben (10 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> tag: forocoches nos asedia.



He oído campanas de que ahora sólo se entra por invitación. Ni que fuera un club exclusivo :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2010)

AIG resucita...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

El sabadell está hormonado cual culturista, iba a entrar largo en él en vez del SAN pero me daba yuyu... veo que me equivoqué...

Es cuestión de analizarlo para cortos porque le van a dar cera tomatera...


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

Definitivamente voy a enviar a las Gamesas a tomar por donde amargan los pepinos. Ya he invertido demasiada paciencia en ellas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> AIG resucita...



Pues un 10% más pude subir y convertir los 40 en soporte...


----------



## debianita (10 Mar 2010)

Luca, aun estas en SAN? Yo ya le he sacado 20 centimillos. Si mañana no lo veo claro igual las suelto. 

EDIT: Las ABG tambien me estan dando una alegria, he entrado un pelín tarde, pero van dando plusvas. Que mal se pasa con los largos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Sí, sigo en SAN.

Les pondré un SP de 10 cents y las dejo. voy con 4000 en CFD.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Peca ya sabes, guarda tu fiat punto hasta que tenga 25 años y se lo vendes a Mulder...
> 
> Yo soy motero, así que forocoches no lo miro nada....
> 
> Por cuantas monedas de oro/plata/latunes podría cambiar un Land Rover del 80 y 500 lit de aceite de girasol? XD



Pues ya no le queda mucho...


----------



## Nopepito (10 Mar 2010)

*Una pregunta*

Estimados conforeros

Tengo unas obligaciones de AUDASA y estaba pensando en pulilas, para traspasar la pasta a un fondo de renta variable, o meterlo a largo a partes iguales en Matildes, Iberdrolas, BBVA y Endesas (son las que componen mi actual cartera).

¿Que haríais?

P.D Quiero ir a medio/largo, no voy poder estar al tanto de la bolsa en mucho tiempo.


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Peca ya sabes, guarda tu fiat punto hasta que tenga 25 años y se lo vendes a Mulder...



Dije "coches *de lujo*"


----------



## debianita (10 Mar 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Estimados conforeros
> 
> Tengo unas obligaciones de AUDASA y estaba pensando en pulilas, para traspasar la pasta a un fondo de renta variable, o meterlo a largo a partes iguales en Matildes, Iberdrolas, BBVA y Endesas (son las que componen mi actual cartera).
> 
> ...




Nopepito, no soy el más indicado para dar consejos, pero estando el ibex a 11k no le veo mucho recorrido al alza. Por mucho que salgan gurus diciendo 13k .... yo me esperaria al gran guano para entrar largo. No creo que tarde mucho en venir.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Estimados conforeros
> 
> Tengo unas obligaciones de AUDASA y estaba pensando en pulilas, para traspasar la pasta a un fondo de renta variable, o meterlo a largo a partes iguales en Matildes, Iberdrolas, BBVA y Endesas (son las que componen mi actual cartera).
> 
> ...



Dinos cuanta es la rentabilidad que esperas anualmente, dinos que riesgo estás dispuesto a aceptar (generalmente la rentabilidad por 1,5) y te lo gestionamos los del foro por un módico precio, 10% de plusvalías netas.

PS: las pérdidas no las compartimos al 10%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Nopepito, no soy el más indicado para dar consejos, pero estando el ibex a 11k no le veo mucho recorrido al alza. Por mucho que salgan gurus diciendo 13k .... yo me esperaria al gran guano para entrar largo. No creo que tarde mucho en venir.



Esto es una señal de guano incoming... coloquen sus SP...


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Estimados conforeros
> 
> Tengo unas obligaciones de AUDASA y estaba pensando en pulilas, para traspasar la pasta a un fondo de renta variable, o meterlo a largo a partes iguales en Matildes, Iberdrolas, BBVA y Endesas (son las que componen mi actual cartera).
> 
> ...




Métete... a largo siempre sube...


----------



## Claca (10 Mar 2010)

¡Que pase algo ya! >: (


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¡Que pase algo ya! >: (



No seas mamón, deja que el botas esté en 12€ para que pueda cerrar las GAM

Las CRI como lleguen a 4€ por aquí nos vamos a ponermos cortos unos cuantos...XDddd


----------



## kokaine (10 Mar 2010)

val mal la hora de los post o es mi ordenador?


----------



## Interesado (10 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si... y si sigue subiendo mejor que mejor para el largo plazo... :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Joderr, y decimos de Don Pepito....


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

Fuera por fin de las malditas Gamesas perdiendo 30 ctms.

Pero al menos ya respiro tranquilo, a pesar de ello he acabado todos estos días de sufrimiento con números verdes, aunque eran verde pálido. Gracias a los largos, por supuesto.

edito: El largo de esta mañana ya me está dando bastantes beneficios, me he metido en Renault.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Fuera por fin de las malditas Gamesas perdiendo 30 ctms.
> 
> Pero al menos ya respiro tranquilo, a pesar de ello he acabado todos estos días de sufrimiento con números verdes, aunque eran verde pálido. Gracias a los largos, por supuesto.



Espero que bajen hasta los 8,70 esta semana a ver...

Para mí que has cerrado largos y nos la has metido doblada...XDDDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> val mal la hora de los post o es mi ordenador?



Has tardado 198 mensajes en darte cuenta.

FELICIDADES!!!


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Espero que bajen hasta los 8,70 esta semana a ver...
> 
> Para mí que has cerrado largos y nos la has metido doblada...XDDDDDDDD



Si las veo bajar de 9.50 a lo mejor entro corto para vengarme 

Aunque a mi ese juego no me va, prefiero poner el dinero alli donde crece, antes que por propósitos de este tipo en chicharrillos manipulados.


----------



## Nopepito (10 Mar 2010)

*Eso lo tengo claro*



debianita dijo:


> Nopepito, no soy el más indicado para dar consejos, pero estando el ibex a 11k no le veo mucho recorrido al alza. Por mucho que salgan gurus diciendo 13k .... yo me esperaria al gran guano para entrar largo. No creo que tarde mucho en venir.



Es más, pienso que vamos hacia los 8000-9000, puntos cotizaciones del 2004, previos a la gran burbuja, pero no me importa, ya que el medio/largo, es más bien largo, de 3 a 4 años, puede que más, y la verdad, como no se que cojones hacer con el dinero (por saber, si que lo que se, gastarlo jeje), vamos que no lo necesito, pues la idea es esa, unos años, hasta que salgamos de esta y luego ya veremos. No me gustan las cuentas remuneradas al 3% tipo ING, y tener la pasta en la CC, me parece del género tonto.


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Espero que bajen hasta los 8,70 esta semana a ver...
> 
> Para mí que has cerrado largos y nos la has metido doblada...XDDDDDDDD



Pero si está en un lateral que aburre hasta a las piedras...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero si está de un lateral que aburre hasta a las piedras...



Yo no me puedo salir palmando tanto, fuera a parte puede que el guano esté cerca, o por lo menos un amago para que los leones y cocos acumulen a piñón, el amigo Nopepito nos ha dado una señal, justo el se quiere poner largo cuando has cerrado tu corto, casualidad? yo pienso que no.


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Es más, pienso que vamos hacia los 8000-9000, puntos cotizaciones del 2004, previos a la gran burbuja, pero no me importa, ya que el medio/largo, es más bien largo, de 3 a 4 años, puede que más, y la verdad, como no se que cojones hacer con el dinero (por saber, si que lo que se, gastarlo jeje), vamos que no lo necesito, pues la idea es esa, unos años, hasta que salgamos de esta y luego ya veremos. No me gustan las cuentas remuneradas al 3% tipo ING, y tener la pasta en la CC, me parece del género tonto.



Si quieres entrar en algo sin mirar hazlo hasta mayo, a partir de ahí saca el dinero de la bolsa o ponte corto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si quieres entrar en algo sin mirar hazlo hasta mayo, a partir de ahí saca el dinero de la bolsa o ponte corto.



Que se espera un poco, yo pienso que vamos a tener guanillo previo a los DIV para acumulación de los MHDP


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo no me puedo salir palmando tanto, fuera a parte puede que el guano esté cerca, o por lo menos un amago para que los leones y cocos acumulen a piñón, el amigo Nopepito nos ha dado una señal, justo el se quiere poner largo cuando has cerrado tu corto, casualidad? yo pienso que no.



No habrá amago de bajadas hasta este viernes y será un amago, las bolsas subirán hasta mediados de la semana que viene, si quieres seguir con tu corto allá tu.

Ayer era el último día para poder llevar cortos con algo de fundamento pero en vista de que las Gamesas no han acompañado prefiero abandonar, mejor pérdidas que muchas pérdidas y en esta iba muy apalancado.


----------



## Interesado (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo no me puedo salir palmando tanto, fuera a parte puede que el guano esté cerca, o por lo menos un amago para que los leones y cocos acumulen a piñón, el amigo Nopepito nos ha dado una señal, justo el se quiere poner largo cuando has cerrado tu corto, casualidad? yo pienso que no.



Al IBEX lo estaba frenando la MM50, si cierra por encima, tenemos 100 puntitos más de recorrido.

No sé si el SP conseguirá pasar del tirón los 1150, pero si el indicador "saldo de las instituciones" de Cárpatos no falla, que de momento no lo ha hecho, me temo que vamos a los máximos mulderianos sin mediar demasiada corrección. Aunque cuidado, porque Kujire está desempolvando la mini...


----------



## Claca (10 Mar 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Es más, pienso que vamos hacia los 8000-9000, puntos cotizaciones del 2004, previos a la gran burbuja, pero no me importa, ya que el medio/largo, es más bien largo, de 3 a 4 años, puede que más, y la verdad, como no se que cojones hacer con el dinero (por saber, si que lo que se, gastarlo jeje), vamos que no lo necesito, pues la idea es esa, unos años, hasta que salgamos de esta y luego ya veremos. No me gustan las cuentas remuneradas al 3% tipo ING, y tener la pasta en la CC, me parece del género tonto.



Si piensas que va a bajar, espera, hacer lo contrario es absurdo. Yo me cansé de hablar con gente durante el 2008 para que vendieran cuando estaba el ibex sobre los 13.500, la respuesta unánime era "bueno, ya volverá a subir". Un añito más tarde podían recomprar su cartera a mitad de precio y, de hecho, todavía no han recuperado (la mayoría de ellos pillados en máximos históricos). Si "sabes" que vas a poder comprar más barato, especialmente si es con vistas a largo plazo, por lo que no tienes ninguna prisa, quédate quietecito. ¿Es que no hemos aprendido nada con los pisos? ¡Qué ganas de amargarse la vida!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Al IBEX lo estaba frenando la MM50, si cierra por encima, tenemos 100 puntitos más de recorrido.
> 
> No sé si el SP conseguirá pasar del tirón los 1150, pero si el indicador "saldo de las instituciones" de Cárpatos no falla, que de momento no lo ha hecho, me temo que vamos a los máximos mulderianos sin mediar demasiada corrección.



De momento GAM no copia a IBEX, cuando lo haga, si pasa eso, salgo cagando leches.

Ojalá el ibex suba hasta los 14.000 ya que voy largo en SAN, y el SAN mueve al IBEX...

Me voy a ahcer la compra, luego veo mi palmada de cierre.

Bye


----------



## Nopepito (10 Mar 2010)

*Gracias*



Mulder dijo:


> Si quieres entrar en algo sin mirar hazlo hasta mayo, a partir de ahí saca el dinero de la bolsa o ponte corto.



Quizá te haga caso, para esas fechas podré estar atento, o eso espero, porque operan a mi madre la semana que viene y después a mi mujer en breve, y voy a estar un mes por lo menos fuera de juego.

P.D. No son operaciones serias, solo molestas y tarda la recuperación. Lo digo por los hamijos que puedan preocuparse.


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Muchas veces es mejor no estar pendiente del mercado, puedes cometer errores al vender, antes de tiempo!


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Quizá te haga caso, para esas fechas podré estar atento, o eso espero, porque operan a mi madre la semana que viene y después a mi mujer en breve, y voy a estar un mes por lo menos fuera de juego.
> 
> P.D. No son operaciones serias, solo molestas y tarda la recuperación. Lo digo por los hamijos que puedan preocuparse.



También te recomiendo invertir en valores europeos, no en blue chips chicharriles españolas.


----------



## Claca (10 Mar 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Quizá te haga caso, para esas fechas podré estar atento, o eso espero, porque operan a mi madre la semana que viene y después a mi mujer en breve, y voy a estar un mes por lo menos fuera de juego.
> 
> P.D. No son operaciones serias, solo molestas y tarda la recuperación. Lo digo por los hamijos que puedan preocuparse.



Nada, que salga todo muy bien. 

Y recuerda que si inviertes a largo plazo, pensando en mantener y cobrar dividendo, te interesa comprar muy barato para sacar una mayor rentabilidad a las acciones. De 9.000 a 12.000 es un 25%. A años vista, es mucho dinero (independientemente de lo que haga la cotización luego).


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

Ha sido soltar las Gamesas y mi cuenta ha hecho ¡POP! 

Y aun siguen por encima de donde las vendí...


----------



## qpvlde (10 Mar 2010)

*Esto me huele a martillo pre-GAP*

Yo no entiendo mucho, pero ya lo lleva diciendo mulder demasiado tiempo y los gráficos parecen darle la razón. 

Si hoy cerramos con un Hammer, como así parece que vaya a ser, veo que mañana haremos un GAP alcista de los que tardan algunas semanas en cerrarse.

mañana veremos...

saludos y suerte.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Mar 2010)

OEEEEEEEEEEEE otro 20% en MESA...... me estoy empezando a poner nervioso..... Que hago? por 300 euros sigo manteniendo, no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Mar 2010)

Luca le tiene tomado el pulso a ABG


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> OEEEEEEEEEEEE otro 20% en MESA...... me estoy empezando a poner nervioso..... Que hago? por 300 euros sigo manteniendo, no?



Aghh! xD te lo iba a dedicar:

MESAQ	0.12 +0.023 23.23%	

Jaja Enhorabuena.

Tienes dos posibilidades A: Que los resultados sean malos (ya están en quiebra no se que más quieren jaja) y baje un poco...

o B: Buenos no van a ser ), peor no serán tan malos... 

Yo personalmente dejaría ese dinero ahí un tiempecillo, total...


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

ABENGOA es dinero seguro.... algunos juegan con cartas marcadas. XD


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2010)

esas subidas tan vertiginosas me huelen a liquidación...


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

Juer con las Arias O__O! Imparables... xD y yo aconsejando venderlas por el riesgo de mañana... no se.

Pero que están imbatibles es seguro. :56:


----------



## pyn (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Muchas veces es mejor no estar pendiente del mercado, puedes cometer errores al vender, antes de tiempo!



Sobretodo cuando hay un objetivo a medio-largo plazo.


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

La CC es la semana que viene, el martes prox.

Dentro de poco, confirmaremos si hay algo oculto en toda esta subida.


----------



## no_loko (10 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juer con las Arias O__O! Imparables... xD y yo aconsejando venderlas por el riesgo de mañana... no se.
> 
> Pero que están imbatibles es seguro. :56:



Ya lo veo ya, me estoy cagando en todo...


----------



## pyn (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La CC es la semana que viene, el martes prox.
> 
> Dentro de poco, confirmaremos si hay algo oculto en toda esta subida.




Joder y yo en unas conferencias sobre seguridad, me perderé lo mejor, espero no encontrarme nada raro a la vuelta a casa.


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Hoy han hecho la CC, pero sin hablar de los resultados... la prox semana es la importante...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2010)

joder

todo el año con las ARIAs la peña y ahora que está todo el hilo fuera se ponen a subir como campeonas...

menudas gacelillas camperas


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

El Martes 16 ¿Lo han vuelto a cambiar? Aghhhh...

Digo el Agg! porque ayer les hice un trade... 2.99 y he vendido las últimas 500 hoy a 3.06 `__´!

Pepitoria eso es ley xD yo no se como lo hacemos...


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

No, esto es todo una maniobra de HARVEY para colocar nuevo papel.. es el modo de vida de las smallcaps... no le culpo de la estrategia.

El plan lo tenía previsto para febrero, pero he visto que a preferido esperar hasta mediados de marzo.

RIDA no me convence... ahora está jugando con la otra carta.

Como es posible que antes nadie comprara, cuando el precio era mucho +atractivo? y ahora no para de subir?

además tenemos a los fondos que disponen de unos cuantos millones de warrants pendientes de ejecutar.


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Y los Puts para mayo... marcan claramente los 2.20USD


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Me marcho a empinar el codo a un garito... a las 21:00h vuelvo.. el wano is coming!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Y los Puts para mayo... marcan claramente los 2.20USD



No se, no los he visto. Lo que si hoy publicaban que la proporción del Call/put era de 5/1 que no está mal...

El Rida no creo que sea ni mucho menos mal medicamento, lo que pasa es que el mercado posible del 534 es mucho mayor y aún no lo han colocado, xD. Del Rida ya se encargará merck de hacerle la promoción.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Te va a traer y llevar igual que un passat, aunque gastando bastante más fuel, seguro, impuestos...
> 
> 
> Tu mismo.



Hablando de Passats, os presento mi nuevo coche recién adquirido (no como ese, sino ese):

Vendo Mazda MX5 Roadster Coupé 37.000km, 2 años garantía, como nuevo - Recojo coche. - ForoCoches

Durante unos meses convivirá con el Alfa GT, luego decidiré cuál me gusta más y si el nuevo es susceptible de ser coche único teniendo mis hermanas y mi padre coche por si lo necesito.

PD. Tenéis razón, Forocoches asediando!


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Mar 2010)

El San está que se sale:baba:..los 11 están en camino.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hablando de Passats, os presento mi nuevo coche recién adquirido (no como ese, sino ese):
> 
> Durante unos meses convivirá con el Alfa GT, luego decidiré cuál me gusta más y si el nuevo es susceptible de ser coche único teniendo mis hermanas y mi padre coche por si lo necesito.
> 
> PD. Tenéis razón, Forocoches asediando!



Muy guapo, si señor... ese coche lo tienes un añito o dos si lo sacas a buen precio y perderás poco.

:: <--- ¿? este es nuevo no?? jaja

Además coincido con que me ha gustado la manera de vender el coche el dueño, pedazo de reportaje, todo un profesional jaja
¿Qué edad tenías? Curiosidad


----------



## ghkghk (10 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Muy guapo, si señor... ese coche lo tienes un añito o dos si lo sacas a buen precio y perderás poco.
> 
> :: <--- ¿? este es nuevo no?? jaja



Es cierto. ya lo he sacado a muy buen precio y muy buen estado. Y estos coches no se devalúan nada. El plan es ese, un par de añitos y fuera (o me lo quedo como segundo coche cuando me pongan el de empresa en el 2011).


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Mar 2010)

LOLO08 dijo:


> El San está que se sale:baba:..los 11 están en camino.



como veamos los 13 me cambio la firma por más de uno que aquí se cachondeaba...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hablando de Passats, os presento mi nuevo coche recién adquirido (no como ese, sino ese):
> 
> Vendo Mazda MX5 Roadster Coupé 37.000km, 2 años garantía, como nuevo - Recojo coche. - ForoCoches
> 
> ...



¡Visillerismo cochil!


----------



## ghkghk (10 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Visillerismo cochil!



Y de la peor calaña :Baile:


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Visillerismo cochil!



Jaja, envidia burbujista  

La verdad es que los descapotables no son algo que me gusten, pero vamos tampoco le haría ascos xD

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Jaja, envidia burbujista
> 
> La verdad es que los descapotables no son algo que me gusten, pero vamos tampoco le haría ascos xD
> 
> Un saludo



Igual los der zú los podéis usar, pero por aquí, si yo tuviera uno de esos, sería el hazmerreir del barrio. O la sensación, quien sabe...
ienso:ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Mar 2010)

Mañana estrenan: El últimatum de Ruizma....... o no

SOS ¿Comprará mañana Nueva Rumasa el 28%?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Luca le tiene tomado el pulso a ABG





Soy listo como un ROBOC....

No, ya en serio, el sistema que uso lo he creado y depurado con las ABG, es normal que hagan lo que digo (hasta que el sistema me falle como a Mulder las Gamesas, así que tomáos esto como un disclaimer)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ABENGOA es dinero seguro.... algunos juegan con cartas marcadas. XD



Pues tu tienes info Insider de tu hermano y poco cantas por aquí, y lo que suelto yo lo criticas.. me espantas a mis gacelas!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Igual los der zú los podéis usar, pero por aquí, si yo tuviera uno de esos, sería el hazmerreir del barrio. O la sensación, quien sabe...
> ienso:ienso:



Pecata, los del sur no cecean todos, y wata que es pijillo seguro que SESEA

Dejemos que lo confirme él XD...

Es como decir que todos los vascos van con txapela, hasta las abuelas....


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2010)

Como le estoy arañando hoy al EUR/USD...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como le estoy arañando hoy al EUR/USD...




Explicame un poco el apalancamiento que tienes, las comisiones y demás que igual me animo con las divisas que está el ambiente muy revuelto....


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Explicame un poco el apalancamiento que tienes, las comisiones y demás que igual me animo con las divisas que está el ambiente muy revuelto....



Yo estoy con Renta4. Es como operar con los índices.

Hay dos contratos, normal y grande. Yo, el grande.
Necesitas unas garantías de 2000 EUR + lo que te pide R4 de garantías (35%) + la comisión. La comisión es de 17 USD en los grandes y 15 USD en los mini, por eso yo, si puedo, opero con grandes.
Puedes ir corto o largo. Como en IBEX, ESEPE, etc.
El multiplicador es 0,0001 puntos = 6,25 dólares en el mini, y 0,0001 puntos = 12,5 dólares en el grande. Liquida pérdidas y ganancias diariamente.

Vamos, que igual que con el IBEX, pero puedes perder hasta la camisa como falles la tendencia.

Yo me "inicié" con LCASC, pero ya no entra mucho por aquí, ni en la casa de campo, que hay que ver qué poco movimiento hay.


----------



## aksarben (10 Mar 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hablando de Passats, os presento mi nuevo coche recién adquirido (no como ese, sino ese):
> 
> Vendo Mazda MX5 Roadster Coupé 37.000km, 2 años garantía, como nuevo - Recojo coche. - ForoCoches
> 
> ...



Pareces haber conseguido un buen precio


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo estoy con Renta4. Es como operar con los índices.
> 
> Hay dos contratos, normal y grande. Yo, el grande.
> Necesitas unas garantías de 2000 EUR + lo que te pide R4 de garantías (35%) + la comisión. La comisión es de 17 USD en los grandes y 15 USD en los mini, por eso yo, si puedo, opero con grandes.
> ...




OK muchas gracias!!

El tema es, que 0,0001 puntos va sobre el valor del tipo de cambio supongo...

Parece muy rentable si aciertas pero como falles...

Me quedo con mis CFD...(que ya bastante me flipo...)

LCASC es bombero guardabosques o algo, y con la nevada catalana imagina un molino...

Fuera a parte se puso corto en IBEX y en GAM por lo que su palmada tiene que ser astronómica que el juega fuerte...


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Ya estoy por aquí... el vicio es mú malo. XD

NVAX me va me va me va!!!

a devolver las plusv de ARIAd x3

Estamos cerrando el acuerdo....


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> OK muchas gracias!!
> 
> El tema es, que 0,0001 puntos va sobre el valor del tipo de cambio supongo...
> 
> ...



Yo hoy, por ejemplo, he comprado un futuro en 1,3615 y lo he vendido en 1,3675. Calcula el beneficio obtenido en un ratito.

Y he vuelto a comprar cuando ha bajado en 1,3637. En cuanto he visto que iba ganando, he puesto un stop protege-comisión-y-un-poco-de-beneficio y ya está. Ahora que suba lo que quiera

En cuanto vas ganando algo, stop al canto, si no, puedes perder un pastón. Aquí ir sin stops es un poco suicidio. Lo bueno es que el mercado abre desde por la mañana pronto hasta las 23 h., hay un montón de horas para operar.

LCASC es bombero creo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí... el vicio es mú malo. XD
> 
> NVAX me va me va me va!!!
> 
> ...



Vaya fantasmada...

Si las Mierdarias te darían de 1,80 a 24 USD estas que te van a dar, de 2 USD a 60 USD?

Un aviso que wata y yo del non compilance desgraciadamente sabemos un huevo:


NOVAVAX, Inc. Receives NASDAQ Non-Compliance Letter
ROCKVILLE, Md., Feb. 18 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Novavax, Inc. (Nasdaq: NVAX) announced today that it received a notice of deficiency, as expected, from the NASDAQ Stock Market (NASDAQ) listing qualifications department. As a result of the election of Stanley C. Erck as the Executive Chairman Novavax is no longer in compliance with the NASDAQ requirement set forth in Listing Rule 5605(b)(1), which requires that the company's Board of Directors be comprised of a majority of independent directors.

Novavax has 45 days to submit a plan to NASDAQ to regain compliance. The notification has no immediate effect on the listing of Novavax's common stock on The NASDAQ Global Market. The Company's common stock continues to trade on The NASDAQ Global Market under the symbol "NVAX".

Over recent months, the Nominating and Corporate Governance Committee of Novavax's Board of Directors has been identifying, evaluating and recruiting potential candidates for election to the Board of Directors. Novavax expects to elect two independent directors and thus cure this non-compliance before its 2010 Annual Meeting of Stockholders.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

Juas Fino y educado, si señor ^__^!

El amigo LCASC, es bombero y empresario, tiene un Pub... (está forrao jajaja).


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Nope... he bajado de las alturas... con 8 / 10 USD cierro el trato!


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Luca.... eso lo tenemos solucionado, las dos vacantes están aprobadas, eso es información confidencial, todo a su debido tiempo. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Nope... he bajado de las alturas... con 8 / 10 USD cierro el trato!



Mejor que cumplan el non-compilance letter primer y luego hablas de los 8 USD... haciendo negocios con el tequila.. en menudo lío te has metido...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas Fino y educado, si señor ^__^!
> 
> El amigo LCASC, es bombero y empresario, tiene un Pub... (está forrao jajaja).



Ves peca como no cecea...

Ah! y tampoco van con boina ni tienen milanos bonitos... ( y la película se rodó en extremadura..)


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Al final la fábrica de Graná utilizará nuestra TECH VLP ... pero la deal será desde el nuevo partner EU.

Hasta aquí puedo contar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Al final la fábrica de Graná utilizará nuestra TECH VLP ... pero la deal será desde el nuevo partner EU.
> 
> Hasta aquí puedo contar.



*Este mensaje va dirigido a GHKGHK*

Ustec que va en deportivo, y espera coche de empresa de su farmacéutica en 2011, coméntenos las fábricas que tiene novavax inc en Granada hamijo, por si DP nos está gaceleando...


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ves peca como no cecea...
> 
> Ah! y tampoco van con boina ni tienen milanos bonitos...



¿Milanos? uh? xD

Yo me imagino a todos los vascos con su piedra a la espalda, al estilo Obelix juuasss.

A ellas con la marmita... preparando sus potingues )

DP! xD ¿de qué forero has sacado eso? Del mismo que dijo que habían largado a X doctor y que al final... nada.


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

*La fábrica de vacunas, estará en el Parque Tecnológico de Granada.*


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

Es información inside de la JdA


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Milanos? uh? xD
> 
> Yo me imagino a todos los vascos con su piedra a la espalda, al estilo Obelix juuasss.
> 
> ...




Wata, los milanos es por "Los Santos Inocentes" parece que no la has visto, en mi opinión es una obra maestra sobre el caziquismo señorial de la dehesa.

Aún existe para el que no se lo crea.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Milanos? uh? xD
> 
> Yo me imagino a todos los vascos con su piedra a la espalda, al estilo Obelix juuasss.
> 
> ...



Creo que a todos nos vendría muy bien un poco de turismo in Spain, y menos ir a los brasiles... ¡que menudos estereotipos tenemos!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Creo que a todos nos vendría muy bien un poco de turismo in Spain, y menos ir a los brasiles... ¡que menudos estereotipos tenemos!



España es extraordinariamente heterogénea, de ahí que tengamos tantísimo turismo...

Ve a San Sebastián, es muy bonito, párate en el parador nacional de hondarribia y si puedes alójate allí, es una maravilla.



Yo hispanistán la conozco muy bien de mis viajes en moto....


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Creo que a todos nos vendría muy bien un poco de turismo in Spain, y menos ir a los brasiles... ¡que menudos estereotipos tenemos!



En los brasiles estuve con 2 amigos vascos... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En los brasiles estuve con 2 amigos vascos... jaja



Y no te dijeron nada del nuncafollismo?


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y no te dijeron nada del nuncafollismo?



Jaja, uno no tenía muchos problemas xD el otro ya estaba más complicada la cosa jaja

Hasta se permitió el Lujo de rechazar a alguna allí... jaja Y mira que yo se lo decía ¿pero que más te da? jajaaj


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

opsss.... pero tu por qué visitas BRASIL???

SOL MUhERES COMIDA - CULTURA?


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y no te dijeron nada del nuncafollismo?



No estaba al tanto de este "hecho diferencial vasco"


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Jaja, uno no tenía muchos problemas xD *el otro ya estaba más complicada la cosa* jaja
> 
> *Hasta se permitió el Lujo de rechazar a alguna *allí... jaja Y mira que yo se lo decía ¿pero que más te da? jajaaj



Me encanta unir las palabras en negrita...

Pues eso ve a donde te he recomendado Wata, y para no sufrir el nunca-F te escapas a Francia que está muy cerca que las mujeres de allí son muy cañón y libertinas.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> opsss.... pero tu por qué visitas BRASIL???
> 
> SOL MUhERES COMIDA - CULTURA?



Es un todo... pero vamos que yo este año fui a los brasiles porque el plan era divertido, pero mi idea era otra, más para Argentina...

Brasil se ha puesto caro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Es un todo... pero vamos que yo este año fui a los brasiles porque el plan era divertido, pero mi idea era otra, más para Argentina...
> 
> Brasil se ha puesto caro.



Comentando eso de caro, os acordáis del 93 y el catacrack del Ibex? yo tengo pensado ponerme corto a saco en temas brasileros cuando acaben sus olimpiadas...


----------



## donpepito (10 Mar 2010)

y eso de tener una pareja estable, familia y descendientes... no va mucho con tu perfil de viva la vida.... jejeje!!

Haces bien... tu que puedes. XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Mar 2010)

Estoy observando NHH, y creo que estaría cojonuda para unos días/ semanas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Estoy observando NHH, y creo que estaría cojonuda para unos días/ semanas...



la estaba mirando yo ahora tmb, aunque comienzan a sacar previsiones de turismo y ocupación hotelera de semana santa y demás cuidado...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2010)

mixtables, que parada está la casa de campo.
a ver si se cae esto, que cuando está la bolsa alcista, está todo el mundo como mustio.
que paradoja...


----------



## Mulder (10 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> mixtables, que parada está la casa de campo.
> a ver si se cae esto, que cuando está la bolsa alcista, está todo el mundo como mustio.
> que paradoja...



Desde que acierto con los análisis semanales la gente ya se apunta en la agenda cuando ha de pasar 

Yo ahora tradeo CFDs europeos y españoles, lo que ocurre tras el cierre de sesión ya no me interesa mucho, así que me relajo y sigo el mercado de vez en cuando para saber si mañana habrá gap en una dirección o en otra, también para ver si se cumple mi pronóstico, nada más.

Algún dia de estos volveré a meterme con acciones USA.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Mar 2010)

Pecata, estaba mirando los futuros de divisas en Interdin. La comisión de los dos contratos es de 6$.


----------



## tonuel (10 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> mixtables, que parada está la casa de campo.
> a ver si se cae esto, que *cuando está la bolsa alcista*, está todo el mundo como mustio.
> que paradoja...



es un sinvivir...


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pecata, estaba mirando los futuros de divisas en Interdin. La comisión de los dos contratos es de 6$.



Ya, a mi en R4 me roban. Me quería pasar a Interdin pero me da pereza. Y con eso de que "es de pobres"...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Mar 2010)

Latest Key Developments
Paragon Shipping Inc. To Transfer Listing To New York Stock Exchange
9:17am EST 

Paragon Shipping Inc. announced that it is transferring the listing of its common stock to the New York Stock Exchange (NYSE). The Company expects to begin trading on the NYSE on March 24, 2010, using its current symbol PRGN. The Company will continue to trade on the NASDAQ until the transfer is completed.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> mixtables, que parada está la casa de campo.
> a ver si se cae esto, que cuando está la bolsa alcista, está todo el mundo como mustio.
> que paradoja...



Nos vamos todos a facilisimo a ver en que nos gastamos las plusvalias...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Mar 2010)

Habeis visto esto??

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-ibex35-ii-marzo-2010-a-55.html#post2566983


----------



## frj (11 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo hoy, por ejemplo, he comprado un futuro en 1,3615 y lo he vendido en 1,3675. Calcula el beneficio obtenido en un ratito.
> 
> Y he vuelto a comprar cuando ha bajado en 1,3637. En cuanto he visto que iba ganando, he puesto un stop protege-comisión-y-un-poco-de-beneficio y ya está. Ahora que suba lo que quiera
> 
> ...



Si operas con un broker de Forex sólo te cobra el spread (en operaciones intradía), en el que está incluída su comisión. En el €/$ suele ser de 2 pips. Además se puede operar las 24 horas del día, desde el domingo a la noche hasta el viernes noche.

Yo, que soy novatillo, he empezado con 400 euros, a ver cómo me va. Por ahora probando un sistema sencillito que me ha funcionado las tres primeras operaciones (lástima que sea tan diferente una cuenta demo de una real...). Fuera del sistema, las operaciones que hago suelen ser malas :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (11 Mar 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Pareces haber conseguido un buen precio



Desde luego malo no ha sido.. y un buen burbujista siempre regatea un pelín además 



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> *Este mensaje va dirigido a GHKGHK*
> 
> Ustec que va en deportivo, y espera coche de empresa de su farmacéutica en 2011, coméntenos las fábricas que tiene novavax inc en Granada hamijo, por si DP nos está gaceleando...




Creo que he comentado alguna vez que no trabajo en una farmacéutica, sino en una distribuidora. La verdad es que el día a día del sector farmacéutico lo desconozco. Si me llega a mí, DP lo sabe hace 3 semanas. Nuestra labor es conseguir los mejores precios de ellos y vendérselos a los farmacéuticos lo más rápido y caro posible. 

De productos nuevos, fábricas y demás no nos enteramos hasta que nos los presentan.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Muy guapo, si señor... ese coche lo tienes un añito o dos si lo sacas a buen precio y perderás poco.
> 
> :: <--- ¿? este es nuevo no?? jaja
> 
> ...




30 añitos como 30 soles...

PD. El tío ha presentado el coche de manera excelsa. Le voy a pedir autorización para usarlas si alguna vez debo revenderlo!


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2010)

No te veo en la lista Don Pepito.

El mexicano Slim desbanca a Gates como el hombre más rico del mundo · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

Los japos cerraron en +0.96%

Nosotros parece que vamos a abrir con gap a la baja. Aprovechad para comprar


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Los japos cerraron en +0.96%
> 
> Nosotros parece que vamos a abrir con gap a la baja. Aprovechad para comprar



que nos lo quitan de las manos.....


----------



## pollastre (11 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

me reincorporo despues de unos días de vacaciones y un gripazo de la hostia. Ya he tenido mi primer recibimiento con tortazo en los morros, con el gap a la baja del chulibex.

Es bueno ver que algunas cosas nunca cambian.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Los japos cerraron en +0.96%
> 
> Nosotros parece que vamos a abrir con gap a la baja. Aprovechad para comprar



Muy bien visto.

Estoy por cerrar GAM y ampliar SAN...o pillar BBVA...


----------



## Tio Pepe (11 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Los japos cerraron en +0.96%
> 
> Nosotros parece que vamos a abrir con gap a la baja. Aprovechad para comprar



Una pregunta que supongo que parecerá estúpida para la mayoría de aquí... 

¿Por qué era de preveer con un gap a la baja?


----------



## pollastre (11 Mar 2010)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Una pregunta que supongo que parecerá estúpida para la mayoría de aquí...
> 
> ¿Por qué era de preveer con un gap a la baja?



Por la preapertura puedes hacerte una idea.
Unido a que - esto es ya mi opinión de análisis técnico - acabamos de pasar el pullback del doble suelo en 10K aproximadamente, ahora tocaría seguir senda alcista, de ahí que revenant aconseje comprar.

yo tenía una posición en rollover larga desde ayer y por eso el gap me ha dado en los morros, pero la voy a aguantar por el motivo anterior.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Por la preapertura puedes hacerte una idea.
> Unido a que - esto es ya mi opinión de análisis técnico - acabamos de pasar el pullback del doble suelo en 10K aproximadamente, ahora tocaría seguir senda alcista, de ahí que revenant aconseje comprar.
> 
> yo tenía una posición en rollover larga desde ayer y por eso el gap me ha dado en los morros, pero la voy a aguantar por el motivo anterior.




6 a 1 a que no ha entendido nada. Y no le faltarán motivos.


----------



## pollastre (11 Mar 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> 6 a 1 a que no ha entendido nada. Y no le faltarán motivos.



No me extrañaría, si a duras penas entiendo yo mismo mis razones... así lo atestigua mi paupérrima cuenta bancaria ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Mar 2010)

GRAFICO URBAS







a los guenos dias 

¿ alguien podria hacer un analisis tecnico de urbas ? si, si , ya se que es un chicharro y eso, pero lo tengo comprado :


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2010)

Jur jur

Los carburantes aumentarán en julio dos céntimos por culpa del IVA - 11/03/10 - 1974347 - elEconomista.es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

No veas las criterias....


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2010)

una gran pillada lo de urbas

puede ser que te tires bastante tiempo con el papelón hasta que no haga suelo por alguna parte


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Me voy a desayunar en plan funcionario...

Nos vemos con los ojos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> grafico urbas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te dijimos que no lo hicieras!!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> te dijimos que no lo hicieras!!!!



Aun estoy a tiempo de salirme sin que sea un desastre, apenas perderia un 1,5 % .

Pero me da que si aguanto un poco podria vender por algo mas de lo que compre. por eso decia si alguien hace un analisis tecnico, si me decis que no hay suelo a la vista recojo el petate y me largo, pero si el suelo esta cerca pues aguanto.

Es que realmente no sabria en que meter la pasta ahora, me he perdido la subida del ibex y me jode ser de los ultimos en sumarse, mas que nada por la cara de tonto que se me quedaria si me meto y empieza a corregir.

Me recordaria al que compro piso en 2005 ::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2010)

Pues si sólo pierdes un 1,5% las vendería y compraría un valor que merezca la pena


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Si pierdes -1,5% y pides consejo es que eres un llorón zuloman...XDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Las SAN están bajando bastante... ¿? igual cierro mi largo...


----------



## debianita (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las SAN están bajando bastante... ¿? igual cierro mi largo...



Yo aguantaré has 10.30 .. aunque no creo que baje mucho más. La verdad yo no voy tan fuerte como tu. Lo gordo se lo metí a GAS, y asi me va. Suerte de ABG


----------



## Interesado (11 Mar 2010)

Bueno chicos ahora esto empezará a bajar.

Largo en IBERIA a 2.39. A ver si es verdad que nos vamos a máximos y así consigue romper la cuña en que está metida. Objetivo inicial 2.6 / SL 2.29 (mental).

EDIT: Ohhh que bonito! Números verdes! Hacía tanto tiempo... me he emocionado. A ver lo que dura.


----------



## Kujire (11 Mar 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho, pero ya lo lleva diciendo mulder demasiado tiempo y los gráficos parecen darle la razón.
> 
> *Si hoy cerramos con un Hammer, como así parece que vaya a ser, veo que mañana haremos un GAP alcista de los que tardan algunas semanas en cerrarse.*
> 
> ...



Juan lui .... eres tú???

​


----------



## qpvlde (11 Mar 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Juan lui .... eres tú???
> 
> ​



no........


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Venga, una oportunidad al chaval que es nuevo, no le metáis tanta caña, Kuji que tu también te equivocas...

No me seas como el gordo de GS...


----------



## pollastre (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Venga, una oportunidad al chaval que es nuevo, no le metáis tanta caña, Kuji que tu también te equivocas...
> 
> No me seas como el gordo de GS...



Luca, quién es "el gordo de GS"?

just out of curiosity....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Luca, quién es "el gordo de GS"?
> 
> just out of curiosity....



El jefe de Kuji que le riñe cuando falla.

PS: Aunque creo que ella es una JPM.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Mar 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Juas pobrecito, como le ha metido caña kuji jaja. Tendrá puesta la mini y ya se sabe como le afecta... :fiufiu:

Mi sensación es que el SP, en la caída, bajo menos que nuestros indices y por tanto le "tocaba" subir más, ahora una vez corregida la diferencia ya iremos un poco más a la par... 

Sigo a lo mío nus vemos luego


----------



## Kujire (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Venga, una oportunidad al chaval que es nuevo, no le metáis tanta caña, Kuji que tu también te equivocas...
> 
> No me seas como el gordo de GS...



Por qué no? de los errores se aprende, los asumes y sigues. Mejor equivocarte por akí que con tu dinero, no me seas perroflauta ...

Cómo va a mejorar si no se lo dices?... qué es mejor? mirar para otro lado? no asumirlo?

La vida te enseña, prueba->error->prueba->error->prueba->éxito!

Si es suficientemente inteligente sabrá a lo que me refiero, ... y si no... el mercado le enseñará


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Está muy bien eso que dices pero bien que te escoció cuando HL te dijo amater 1 pro 0....

Yo estaba esperando a que dijera algún que otro análisis para preguntarle si era Juanlu, ahora lo has silenciado para unos meses...

Además soy el único de por aquí que le mete caña a DP, Mulder y a tí... los demás os hacen la pelota.. XDDDDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Pepon26 o subidas vertiginosas, si nos lees que creo que sí, pega algún comentario que yo sí que los tengo en cuenta....


----------



## Kujire (11 Mar 2010)

Hannibalito  está de broma ... (y no sabía que tenía interés en poner un marcador... y que yo estaba invitada )

Para besos, críticas y demás proposiciones.... ya sabes que las atiendo personalmente


----------



## Tio Pepe (11 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No me extrañaría, si a duras penas entiendo yo mismo mis razones... así lo atestigua mi paupérrima cuenta bancaria ::



Te has explicado bien, lo que no sabía es que se podía seguir la sesión de apertura, y tener datos 8 minutos después, jejeje.

¿Donde se puede seguir?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Hannibalito  está de broma ... (y no sabía que tenía interés en poner un marcador... y que yo estaba invitada )
> 
> Para besos, críticas y demás proposiciones.... ya sabes que las atiendo personalmente



¿A quién vas a entrevistar este fin de semana?


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2010)

Yo voto por Tonuel


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

Estos shorts cabro..... no han cerrado posis en el spike del 19-FEB... algo están tramando... un nuevo ofrecimiento?

*Novavax, Inc. ( NVAX) Short Interest*






*nvax*
Novavax, Inc.NASDAQ-GM 
<table class="dataGrid" id="ShortInterest1_ShortInterestGrid" align="Center" border="1" cellspacing="1" rules="all"><tbody><tr class="evengr" style="font-weight: bold;" align="left"> <th scope="col">Settlement Date</th><th scope="col">Short Interest</th><th scope="col">Avg Daily Share Volume</th><th scope="col">Days To Cover</th> </tr><tr class="oddgr"> <td>2/26/2010</td><td>12,263,808</td><td>1,060,493</td><td>11.564252</td> </tr><tr class="evengr"> <td>2/12/2010</td><td>12,500,901</td><td>1,610,292</td><td>7.763127</td> </tr><tr class="oddgr"> <td>1/29/2010</td><td>13,161,425</td><td>1,467,340</td><td>8.969581</td> </tr><tr class="evengr"> <td>1/15/2010</td><td>12,496,590</td><td>2,213,605</td><td>5.645357</td> </tr><tr class="oddgr"> <td>12/31/2009</td><td>12,831,203</td><td>1,807,212</td><td>7.099999</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Yo voto por Tonuel



Voto por TONUEL tmb


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Esta mañana la he tenido algo liada, pero he ido siguiendo las cosas en iphone mode, hoy las cosas me vuelven a ir rodadas. Cárpatos ha dicho esto hoy:



> En el ultimo tramo de subida las utilities y los fabricantes de coches son los que están tirando de los demás. Las primeras por noticias corporativas favorables y las segundas por los comentarios de Volkswagen en el sentido de que las ventas y los beneficios van a subir en 2010



Ayer recomendé entrar en Volkswagen y al final me metí en Renault que tampoco va nada mal, 70 ctms. en un dia 

PD: a ver si nos calmamos un poco


----------



## debianita (11 Mar 2010)

Menudo lateral más aburrido en el ibex...

Entrevista a Tonuel .... estoy pensando en posibles titulares ... madre que risa :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Yo recomendé VW y no precisamente ayer...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

El titular está claro: 

"Botas, qué hay de lo mío?"

O: "A ver estudiao"

O: "Me encanta cenar gacela"

Jajaja.....


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo recomendé VW y no precisamente ayer...



Si, pero ayer era un momento ideal de esta semana para comprar, precisamente como ya estaba recomendada por aquí por fundamentales lo dije por los que la seguían.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Kuji dice que entrevista a Tonuel si éste se deja.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Está el mercado muy raro, subirá suiza los tipos para atraer más depósitos ¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Sobre VOW mirad esto..

VOW: Volkswagen AG Summary - Bloomberg

En cuanto a PER está carísima la verdad, pero lo curioso es su Beta, debería de recuperar al menos hasta 163€ según ella a 6 meses...


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

No te fies, es probable que tengan en mente una ampliación de capital.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No te fies, es probable que tengan en mente una ampliación de capital.



Puede ser, pero primero hay que estudiar las necesidades de financiación que tienen.

De todas maneras su grandísima piña fué desde el suicidio del alemán este...(ya es mala suerte) ahora que cuando le pilló el subidón JAJAJAJAJA vaya margin call que se comió...


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

Pues yo también estoy preparando una sorpresa para este fin de semana.

En su momento la desvelaré 

Hagan apuestas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo también estoy preparando una sorpresa para este fin de semana.
> 
> En su momento la desvelaré
> 
> Hagan apuestas.



Te vas a poner largo en gamesa...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo también estoy preparando una sorpresa para este fin de semana.
> 
> En su momento la desvelaré
> 
> Hagan apuestas.



OPA hostil contra el botas


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo también estoy preparando una sorpresa para este fin de semana.
> 
> En su momento la desvelaré
> 
> Hagan apuestas.



Buenas tardes ^__^!

Umm xD te ayudo: ¿Un calendario mensual alcista/bajista y aplicado a diversos sectores? Ej: Mayo--> Alcista(mejor sector transportes, peor finanzas) por decir algo... xD

Sería de utilidad para usarlo de plantilla base.

Sino es eso jajaja espero igualmente la novedad

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> Umm xD te ayudo: ¿Un calendario mensual alcista/bajista y aplicado a diversos sectores? Ej: Mayo--> Alcista(mejor sector transportes, peor finanzas) por decir algo... xD
> 
> ...



Eso molaría mucho


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> Umm xD te ayudo: ¿Un calendario mensual alcista/bajista y aplicado a diversos sectores? Ej: Mayo--> Alcista(mejor sector transportes, peor finanzas) por decir algo... xD
> 
> ...



Pues no, no van por ahí los tiros pero no es mala idea. 

Ya tengo hechos los supersectoriales de toda Europa y puedo ver más o menos como van mensualmente por estadísticas, aunque tendría que elaborarlo un poco más.

Me lo apunto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Bueno Mulder, yo espero expectante tu sopresa, seguro que no nos defraudas.

Lo de mi sistema ya lo comento en el club de campo con unos jack daniel's no te preocupes.


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo también estoy preparando una sorpresa para este fin de semana.
> 
> En su momento la desvelaré
> 
> Hagan apuestas.



Que estas en la lista forbes


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Que estas en la lista forbes



Si yo fuera rico...lalalalalalalala...


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

Novavax, Inc. (NVAX) is scheduled to release its earnings results Friday. The company currently has an earnings per share ratio (EPS trailing twelve months) of - .46 and investors are hoping to see that number change. Let’s take a look at the performance of the stock since its previous earnings release.



<table class="mceItemTable" style="width: 318px;" align="left" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td width="296">
</td><td width="22">
</td></tr><tr><td width="296" valign="top">
</td><td width="22">
</td></tr><tr><td width="296">
</td><td width="22">
</td></tr><tr><td width="296" valign="top">
</td><td width="22">
</td></tr><tr><td width="296">
</td><td width="22">
</td></tr><tr><td width="296">
</td><td width="22">
</td></tr></tbody></table>

NVAX is in the Biotechnology industry group where it competes for investor dollars with companies like Sinovac Biotech Ltd. (SVA), which released its earnings on 11/16 and last reported a 449.88% gain in quarter-over-quarter EPS.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Que él es Cárpatos...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Mar 2010)

Sinovac ya ha vendido millones de vacunas para el h1n1, de las cuales no son ni la mitad necesarias y se quieren devolver.

Nvax aún está con los triales y va a tener perdidas.

Está compañía necesita de miedo para subir en condiciones, mientras...

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

Wata, aquí hay muchos intereses politicos, MEXICO - INDIA - CHINA, necesitamos tener metida "la patita" primero.

Los resultados de mañana, serán buenos.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Mar 2010)

Que te dejas la bolsa por las apuestas deportivas tras haber ganado 4.900 por la eliminación de ayer del Madrid (yo gané 420).


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

Luca, tengo unos amigos que están buscando... nuevos colaboradores... jijiji

With respect,

My name is Patel Walker a solicitor by profession, in my quest to find a reliable trustee to manage the assets/estate of my late client valued at only $15,000,000.00 (Fifteen Million US Dollars) This is the reason why you are receiving this email from me.

I shall be willing to supply you with more detailed information concerning this business project upon hearing from you.

I have no intention whatsoever to delve into your private life considering the fact that you have never had any communication with me in the past, but due to the nature of this business project based on the fact that I
lack the locus-standi to assume the role of the trustee or appoint any of my relation to become the trustee by virtue of the facts and circumstances surrounding this project, I am left with no other choice, but to carry out a discreet search for a reputable person outside the shores of my country and consequently seek your stewardship.

If you wish to render your selfless service, but very rewarding, do provide me with the following information's via email.

1.Your full names
2.Tel & fax numbers
3.Complete Address
4.Your occupation and your Age.

I shall provide with more detailed information upon hearing from you.
Thank you, all inconvenience is regretted.

Patel Walker Esq.
Principal Partner Patel Walker & Partners.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Mar 2010)

Juas la versión Yanki del engaño Nigeriano... jaja


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)




----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

Google señala a España como uno de los países censores de Internet - Medios_Redes_Redes - Medios_Redes - ABC.es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Google señala a España como uno de los países censores de Internet - Medios_Redes_Redes - Medios_Redes - ABC.es



Muy bien pero que lo hagan con nombres y apellidos, GONZALEZ SINDE.


----------



## Interesado (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder: ¿Qué objetivo tienes para las danone? Sobre los 45.8 o crees que subirá más?


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

Ya están atacando a Alierta por lo bajini y esto solo es el aperitivo de lo que viene luego.

Por mi parte espero que sigan por ese camino y que vayan subiendo el 'volumen'.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, tengo unos amigos que están buscando... nuevos colaboradores... jijiji
> 
> With respect,
> 
> ...





Esto es mejor contestar en versión caló gitanesca:

"Hi payo.

A treat is a treat, we shake our hands and there is no need of signatured papers, please, go now to my truck to put the money or uncle Casiano will shoot your children like the caló milenium rules advices if there is non compilance.

Thanks in advance"


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mulder: ¿Qué objetivo tienes para las danone? Sobre los 45.8 o crees que subirá más?



Debería llegar a lo que tu dices, aunque yo lo tengo en 45.93-45.98


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esto es mejor contestar en versión caló gitanesca:
> 
> "Hi payo.
> Thanks in advance"



Una putada que le hicieron a un nigeriano de estos, fue una con la que me reí muchísimo, muy elaborada..

Se hicieron pasar por una organización evangélica y claro pedían que fueran creyentes y pfff después de muchísimos mails le pidieron que se hiciera un tatuaje de la iglesia esta para probar su devoción a cambio de los "fondos".

Hasta fotos tuvo que mandar el pobre jajaja

Vamos no se cuantos mails fueron, pero muchos... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Oye que pasa en IBEX tenemos guano time?


----------



## Interesado (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Debería llegar a lo que tu dices, aunque yo lo tengo en 45.93-45.98



Gracias. 

Como señal de sentimiento contrario tuya que soy (100% fiabilidad hasta la fecha), tengo el deber de informarte que le he puesto la caña en 44€.

A ver si rompemos la racha. :´(



Luca dijo:


> Oye que pasa en IBEX tenemos guano time?



Un poco de vez en cuando no hace daño... aunque no creo que sea grave mientras aguantemos los mínimos de ayer.

Con un poco de suerte esto tendría que subir bastante de pasar los 1150 el SP, cosa que veo bastante factible, máxime cuando el vencimiento gordo de futuros está ya bastante próximo.


----------



## Claca (11 Mar 2010)

Pues yo creo que el ibex no seguirá las subidas de los demás índices. Se aprovechará cualquier recorte generalizado para caer más, de modo que siempre se parta con desventaja cuando se reanuden las alzas. La zona 10.800 - 11.200 debería actuar de freno durante bastante tiempo. Puede que se superen para obligar a cerrar posiciones a los cortos (mucha gente tiene el stop ahí metido), pero, con todo, no parece que pueda llegar mucho más lejos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

El Ibex está muy rarito..

Los fut Yankis en rojo pálido..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

SAN copiando a IBEX 

GAM en sobreventa.

ABG Sobrecompra

TL5 sobreventa

Según mi sistema.


ITX y ABG siempre anticipan un poco al Ibex, igual si que subimos con los índices, si se ponen en rojo en al apertura bajaremos.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2010)

Acabo de llegar.
Menuda caída repentina ha tenido el EUR/USD. ¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Mar 2010)

NHH como la veis para una relación de unas horas¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Yo bien. supongo que hablas de largo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo bien. supongo que hablas de largo.



Si si, por supuesto.

A ver si puedes tu meterle mano a los fundamentales, que yo no lo veo claro. Teoricamente cotiza a un P/B de 0.5, pero claro, no se puede diferenciar que parte es de sotogrande, los hoteles, o otros activos que tiene, con lo que no se puede aplicar la devaluación correspondiente, y asi calcularlo como Dios manda...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Si si, por supuesto.
> 
> A ver si puedes tu meterle mano a los fundamentales, que yo no lo veo claro. Teoricamente cotiza a un P/B de 0.5, pero claro, no se puede diferenciar que parte es de sotogrande, los hoteles, o otros activos que tiene, con lo que no se puede aplicar la devaluación correspondiente, y asi calcularlo como Dios manda...



Son las cuentas del grupo consolidades si ves las de NHH.

Por ejemplo cuando ves las de Abengoa, incluye Telvent y BMA


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

WATA vende a todo meter las DPTR que se la van a pegar, (si las llevas) después recompra.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Son las cuentas del grupo consolidades si ves las de NHH.
> 
> Por ejemplo cuando ves las de Abengoa, incluye Telvent y BMA




Claro, por supuesto, pero el tema está en que no se pueden diferenciar, ( al menos yo no he podido), que parte corresponde a sotogrande, los hoteles, etc... y era por si tu podias.

Si te fijas duplican el valor del net propperty and equipment de 2006 a esta parte, pero no se si son revaloraciones aplicando las NIIF, o nuevas incorporaciones al mismo...


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> WATA vende a todo meter las DPTR que se la van a pegar, (si las llevas) después recompra.



Luca no las llevo , ayer les hice el último trade y me salí perdiendo un céntimo, no quería llegar a los resultado y mira por donde...

Mix "NHH como la veis para una relación de unas horas¿?"

¿Para qué quieres saber sus fundamentales para tradearlas unos céntimos?
Una cosa es que quieras invertir en ellas, pero para especular...

Un saludo

Las Onty, por si nos lee nuestro amigo HL, pueden volver a caer. Los que le compraban el negocio de Canada se han echado para atrás...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca no las llevo , ayer les hice el último trade y me salí perdiendo un céntimo, no quería llegar a los resultado y mira por donde...
> 
> Mix "NHH como la veis para una relación de unas horas¿?"
> 
> ...





Es que a mi me pasa como con las tias. Primero las conoces un poco, en fin, cosa de física. Pero luego hay que ver si la cosa tiene perspectivas de prosperar a m/p... (quimica).

Nunca se sabe como acaban las cosas... :X


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

Es mejor el aquí te pillo aquí te.... XDDDD


----------



## Wataru_ (11 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Es que a mi me pasa como con las tias. Primero las conoces un poco, en fin, cosa de física. Pero luego hay que ver si la cosa tiene perspectivas de prosperar a m/p... (quimica).
> 
> Nunca se sabe como acaban las cosas... :X



A mi afortunadamente para un rato me gustan casi todas, no pongo pegas jajaja.

No soy muy seguidor de los fundamentales porque están cocinados al gusto... y de los datos antes de enterarnos pasan meses. Pero comparto contigo eso de investigar antes de donde nos metemos... 

Un saludo

Al de las MESA, xD hoy te están dando bien... yo que tu me olvidaba de ellas, tu esperanza es que consigan salir de la quiebra


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Venga una ayudita con GAM poneros cortos algunos... que tenemos que romper los 9,50...


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2010)

El foro cada vez mas diversificado, de amores, de MILFs y de compraventa de coches 
jijijiji


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> El foro cada vez mas diversificado, de amores, de MILFs y de compraventa de coches
> jijijiji



Bueno se ha comentado de todo por aquí...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Estoy por vender 10 CFD a 8,00 para que bajen las "jordenes".. XDDDDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> El foro cada vez mas diversificado, de amores, de MILFs y de compraventa de coches
> jijijiji



Aquí, menos de bolsa, se habla de cualquier cosa...
Por cierto que me estoy forrando con el eurodolar. Ya casi tengo la cuenta en verde...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí, menos de bolsa, se habla de cualquier cosa...
> Por cierto que me estoy forrando con el eurodolar. Ya casi tengo la cuenta en verde...



Normal, tomas tus propias decisiones y no están contaminadas por el foro. XDDD

Creo que me voy a juntar contigo que la palmada de GAM se está suavizando.


----------



## Catacrack (11 Mar 2010)

Soy el unico que sigue corto en GAM ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Soy el unico que sigue corto en GAM ?



Yo también Hamijo!!!

No he promediado ni soltado nada...


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> El foro cada vez mas diversificado, de amores, de MILFs y de compraventa de coches
> jijijiji



Estás demodé, aquí ahora se habla de nigerianos buscando herederos perdidos


----------



## Interesado (11 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Pues yo creo que el ibex no seguirá las subidas de los demás índices. Se aprovechará cualquier recorte generalizado para caer más, de modo que siempre se parta con desventaja cuando se reanuden las alzas. La zona 10.800 - 11.200 debería actuar de freno durante bastante tiempo. Puede que se superen para obligar a cerrar posiciones a los cortos (mucha gente tiene el stop ahí metido), pero, con todo, no parece que pueda llegar mucho más lejos.



Si nos atenemos al spread IBEX/DAX, podemos ver que parece que está rebotando en el soporte del movimiento lateral de largo plazo (gráfico semanal):






El problema es la tendencia de largo plazo del IBEX, que en estos momentos lo frena sobre los 12000 (semanal desde máximos).






El tema está complicado, yo por si acaso ya he entrado en DANONE, que los largos patrios no me molan nada.

EDIT: Otro aún corto en GAM. Modo Sell & Hold.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Estoy pensando en Mañana, tendremos gap al alza?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Catacrack, cuentame tu plan con GAm anda...

Creo que cierra a 9,61

Chulibex haciendo de 11k un soporte...


----------



## Claca (11 Mar 2010)

De hace unos días:



Claca dijo:


> La cuña del dow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El VIX subiendo en soporte, los índices descendiendo, en fin, descargando sobrecompra, todo muy controladamente, eso sí. Por supuesto, sigue dentro de la figura


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Catacrak maricona cuenta algo. (seguro que está cerrando los cortos el muy HP)


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí, menos de bolsa, se habla de cualquier cosa...
> Por cierto que me estoy forrando con el eurodolar. Ya casi tengo la cuenta en verde...



Mu bien :Baile:


----------



## Catacrack (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Catacrack, cuentame tu plan con GAm anda...
> 
> Creo que cierra a 9,61
> 
> Chulibex haciendo de 11k un soporte...




El plan es tener paciencia, tengo mas paciencia a corto que a largo, mas que nada porque a largo me hacen pagar intereses. Voy con poca carga y le podria meter mas si tocamos los 10,00. Tambien compenso con algun mini que voy abriendo a largo. No creo que lleguemos mucho mas lejos, ni en GAM ni en el ibex, si cuando toque guano no bajaran si que me las quitaria de encima pero la prevision es que cuando bajemos seamos los lideres en la caida. En 8,80-9,00 me las quitaria agustito.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Mi mismo plan entonces, si nos sale mal, nos apuntamos a las misiones de cáritas...(por lo menos tenemos techo y comida y no ganamos dinero para meternos en bolsa.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> A mi afortunadamente para un rato me gustan casi todas, no pongo pegas jajaja.
> 
> No soy muy seguidor de los fundamentales porque están cocinados al gusto... y de los datos antes de enterarnos pasan meses. Pero comparto contigo eso de investigar antes de donde nos metemos...
> 
> ...



Sólo matizar una cosa. Los fundamentales pueden ser falseados, pero son facilmente reconocibles. Y el jugar con un P/B menor que uno, lo que te da; es la garantía de saber que salvo excepciones, en el caso de que quebrara la empresa, recibirias más pasta de la que pusiste.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

La bajada de esta tarde parece que obedece a las ganas de despistar de los leoncios, a lo mejor viene algo gordo.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2010)

Ahora en Se lo que hicisteis, las mamachicho.
Yo creo que leen el foro.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2010)

MESA vuelve a estar en verde. Sinceramente para lo que tengo, las dejaré hasta que suban a 1 o vendan en trozos la empresa, como dije al principio solo meti unos 300 euros, 7500 acciones a 0.06$.........
lo que me jode es SAN y Gas que tb las llevo largo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

HE CERRADO MI LARGO EL san. +5 CENTS.


----------



## Catacrack (11 Mar 2010)

Alguien sabe si HL ha hecho alguna locura?

ghkghk por lo que te ha costado el mx5 HL te vendia el slk para meterle cortos al botas.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2010)

Bear trap en todo regla

Subida vertiginosa y .... ¡goooool de Señor!


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> HE CERRADO MI LARGO EL san. +5 CENTS.



¿Dos dias dentro para solo recoger 5 ctms.? :S


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2010)

¿Aquí todo el mundo centimea o qué?

joder, y yo que opero a semanas apalancado tengo que ser extraterrestre


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Dos dias dentro para solo recoger 5 ctms.? :S



¡El SAN es de pobres!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Dos dias dentro para solo recoger 5 ctms.? :S



Si te hubieras esperado a cerrar GAM hoy hubieras ahorrado 10 cents por lo menos...

No me fío, mañana podemos tener Gap a la baja de verdad no como el de hoy.


Ayer no estuve delante del ordenador antes del cierre si no hubiera vendido las san...


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡El SAN es de pobres!



Ya entiendo porqué Luca habla tanto de Cáritas


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si te hubieras esperado a cerrar GAM hoy hubieras ahorrado 10 cents por lo menos...
> 
> No me fío, mañana podemos tener Gap a la baja de verdad no como el de hoy.



Lo dudo mucho, mañana deberíamos hacer un máximo, aunque hay cierto peligro de que acabemos en rojillo pero no creo que sea fosforito.


----------



## Claca (11 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> El problema es la tendencia de largo plazo del IBEX, que en estos momentos lo frena sobre los 12000 (semanal desde máximos).



Si llega ahí ya veremos, aunque lo veo muy díficil. Esas líneas, por cierto, las tengo controladas para el futuro. Si la cosa acaba mal, como la mayoría pensamos, podrían indicarnos como se desarrollará la tragedia. Gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya entiendo porqué Luca habla tanto de Cáritas



Trabajé allí hamijo....


----------



## Catacrack (11 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Aquí todo el mundo centimea o qué?
> 
> joder, y yo que opero a semanas apalancado tengo que ser extraterrestre



Yo centimeo cuando gano y me apalanco lo mas grande cuando pierdo.


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2010)

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo centimeo cuando gano y me apalanco lo mas grande cuando pierdo.



Umm dejar correr las pérdidas y limitar las ganancias...buen asunto...::


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2010)

Yo sigo con lo mío. 
El Euro con resistencia en 1,3680.
Primer intento...
Segundo intento...


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

NVAX ... en pista ... despegamos en pocos minutos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho, mañana deberíamos hacer un máximo, aunque hay cierto peligro de que acabemos en rojillo pero no creo que sea fosforito.



Y GAM no iba a bajar más...

Si voy palmando seriamente con una, no me la puedo jugar con otra, y palmar más todavía... eso es de tonueles Hl's y demás...

Fuera a aparte , preveías minimo semañal para el vienres, otra vez cambias de opinión ¿? así acertamos siempre...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> NVAX ... en pista ... despegamos en pocos minutos.



Tiene un GAP y una resistencia....


----------



## pollastre (11 Mar 2010)

aysss hamijos.. ya vienen las 'plusvies' a mis largos... ya llegan al calor de la robasta, que se sabe cercana.

Poético que se siente uno.


----------



## Catacrack (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Umm dejar correr las pérdidas y limitar las ganancias...buen asunto...::



Ya sabe usted que poner stops es de pobres :ouch:

Asi me luce el pelo.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y GAM no iba a bajar más...
> 
> Si voy palmando seriamente con una, no me la puedo jugar con otra, y palmar más todavía... eso es de tonueles Hl's y demás...



Más peligro veo en equivocarte con una y ampliar en pérdidas.

De todas formas yo no dije que no iba a bajar más, dije que ya había invertido demasiada paciencia en ella, con lo que hubiera ganado hoy aguantando la bajada de las GAM he conseguido plusvalías en otra y tiene pinta de que aun le queda recorrido.

GAM básicamente sigue dentro de su lateral aburriiiiiidooooo.

PD: que no es cuestión de a ver quien la tiene más larga pero si veo que las cosas no se mueven mejor irse a otra parte.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder, lo de que ocurra algo gordo..., para los bulls o los bears?


----------



## Catacrack (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Fuera a aparte , preveías minimo semañal para el vienres, otra vez cambias de opinión ¿? así acertamos siempre...



El minimo semanal lo predijo para el Martes y salvo catacrack acertara.


----------



## Interesado (11 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Si llega ahí ya veremos, aunque lo veo muy díficil. Esas líneas, por cierto, las tengo controladas para el futuro. Si la cosa acaba mal, como la mayoría pensamos, podrían indicarnos como se desarrollará la tragedia. Gracias por compartirlas.



Pronto lo sabremos. Si de verdad hacemos una vuelta a máximos, y se llega a perforar el canal al alza, será una fiesta de largos.

Yo creo que teniendo en cuenta que la tendencia a largo del IBEX es bajista, perforar el canal por debajo sería la señal de inicio de la "II Era del Gran Guano".

De hecho, yo aposté a por el escenario de LCASC en que perdíamos el canal, y me desplumaron en el intento... pero la hora acabará llegadando.


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

Para los CABESTROS... ofz. XD


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Fuera a aparte , preveías minimo semañal para el vienres, otra vez cambias de opinión ¿? así acertamos siempre...



Lee bien mi análisis, el mínimo estaba previsto para el martes, el viernes tocaba algo de guano, pero muy limitado.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder, lo de que ocurra algo gordo..., para los bulls o los bears?



Bulls, creo que hoy deberíamos pasar máximos anuales, tal vez cierren muy cerca y mañana los pasemos con gap.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lee bien mi análisis, el mínimo estaba previsto para el martes, el viernes tocaba algo de guano, pero muy limitado.



Sí pero son para qué índice? los encuentro muy ambiguos.


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí pero son para qué índice? los encuentro muy ambiguos.



Que yo sepa, Mulder suele comentar el Eurostoxx, nunca el Ibex... ¿o me equivoco?
Aunque claro, como el Ibex suele ir a la par de los demás, pues le sirve lo mismo.


----------



## Interesado (11 Mar 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Lo que se dice entre los hedge es que pasar la resistencia 1.150 podría provocar movimientos muy fuertes al alza, mínimo 1.215.
> 
> Es muy importante seguir viendo lo que hacen las instituciones, que son el 50% del volumen del NYSE.
> 
> ...



Mmmm... pues Kuji ya hablaba de 1154 como objetivo. 
¿Será la subida posterior el meneo correspondiente al vencimiento de futuros?
¿Será esto el "algo gordo" que intuye mulder?

Que emoción.

EDIT: Dejad las rencillas Luca y Mulder, no vale la pena. Mulder no es preciso al minuto (todavía), pero acierta en la tendencia de fondo, que es lo que interesa. Ya ha dicho muchas veces que el IBEX es un índice poco serio, por lo que hay que coger sus previsiones con pinzas.

Y sí, es cierto que no es muy fino con las entradas. De hecho yo suelo añadir un % al gusto a las entradas que pone porque siempre entra un poco pronto. Pero para eso están el resto de daytraders.

Nos ha salido mal la operación, sí. Pero se asumen las pérdidas y a otra cosa. No estropeemos el buen rollo del hilo.


----------



## Catacrack (11 Mar 2010)

En la bajada somos los number one, los yankis estan casi en maximos anuales y a nosotros nos haria falta subir un 10% para alcanzarlos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que yo sepa, Mulder suele comentar el Eurostoxx, nunca el Ibex... ¿o me equivoco?
> Aunque claro, como el Ibex suele ir a la par de los demás, pues le sirve lo mismo.



Yo esos análisis no los veo con la claridad que vosotros, y si así fuera estaríais todos forrados digo yo.

Me voy a casa, nos vemos mañana.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí pero son para qué índice? los encuentro muy ambiguos.



Siempre para el futuro del eurostoxx y el mini-S&P.


----------



## Claca (11 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Pronto lo sabremos. Si de verdad hacemos una vuelta a máximos, y se llega a perforar el canal al alza, será una fiesta de largos.
> 
> Yo creo que teniendo en cuenta que la tendencia a largo del IBEX es bajista, perforar el canal por debajo sería la señal de inicio de la "II Era del Gran Guano".
> 
> De hecho, yo aposté a por el escenario de LCASC en que perdíamos el canal, y me desplumaron en el intento... pero la hora acabará llegadando.



Echad un ojo en la casa de campo, he compartido un cuadro que voy pintando desde hace tiempo. 

A ver qué os parece.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Mar 2010)

A mi, lo del nombre de la casa de campo me gusta mucho, por aquello de que es como una casa de putas. Por eso de que nos vendemos al mejor postor...xD.

Put@s si, pero no barat@s.


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

Señores.. NVAx un caramelito...


----------



## aksarben (11 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> NVAX ... en pista ... despegamos en pocos minutos.



Tiene usted la bola de cristal bien pulida


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

Soy DP HF.. tengo sobornados a todos los MMs ... XDDDDDD

PD: Luca, te doy la oportunidad de hacer fast money... y nada... has perdido la FE . XDDDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2010)

Ojo al euro que está pelandose con los 3680


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Mar 2010)

DP a cuanto llevas las nvax?


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

A buen precio... XD

Pero me siguen superando las virtuales de ARIAd...


----------



## Claca (11 Mar 2010)

Por cierto, los resultados del análisis de datos de sentimiento:

Ibex: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,5165. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,3824 a 0,4334 
Alcista 42.3% 
Neutral 18.0% 
Bajista 39.6% 

Usa: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,6417. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,522 a 0,5664 
Alcistas 45,29%
Neutrales 29,41%
Bajistas 25,29%


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

Hoy he vuelto a perder parte de los gráficos porque mientras estaba fuera me han vuelto a fastidiar los de las utilities, están visiblemente sobrevalorados para el servicio que dan y lo que cobran por ello.

Como no he perdido demasiados datos voy a comentar lo que han hecho por la tarde que es la parte más interesante.

Se han dedicado a comprar desde pasadas las 17:00 (hasta entonces vendían) inclusive la subasta, no me fio del saldo del dia así que no lo digo.

Denle las 'gracias' a las utilities españolas de mi parte.


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a perder parte de los gráficos porque mientras estaba fuera me han vuelto a fastidiar los de las utilities, están visiblemente sobrevalorados para el servicio que dan y lo que cobran por ello.
> 
> Como no he perdido demasiados datos voy a comentar lo que han hecho por la tarde que es la parte más interesante.
> 
> ...



Va siendo hora que te compres un UPS/SAI

Gracias por la info


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2010)

que dato tenemos mañana viernes???


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Mar 2010)

Citigroup Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes,

Hoy fuera de la oficina, me he perdido la bajada de GAM :ouch:


Mañana el dato son las ventas minoristas a las 14.30

Mar 12 11:00 EMU Producción industrial (MoM) !! 0,8% -1,6% 

Mar 12 11:00 EMU Producción industrial (YoY) !! -5% 

Mar 12 14:30 US Ventas minoristas (MoM) !!! -0,1% 0,5% 

Mar 12 14:30 US Ventas minoristas ex vehículos (MoM) !!! 0,0% 0,6% 

Mar 12 15:55 US Índice de sentimiento del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan !! 74,0 73,6 

Mar 12 16:00 US Inventarios de negocios ! 0,1% -0,2% 

Mar 12 21:45 EMU Discurso de Trichet del BCE !


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Va siendo hora que te compres un UPS/SAI
> 
> Gracias por la info



Debería comprar un estabilizador, no se como lo hacen pero parece que hacen un microcorte del luz superfugaz, pero mis discos duros por alguna razón dejan de funcionar en ese momento, parece que hay un componente estático que los deja fuera de combate. No va la base de datos ni ningún programa que use el disco duro (practicamente todos).

Hay que apagar el ordenador, deconectar los cables de luz de los discos duros y volverlos a conectar y volver a encender el ordenador, si estoy fuera pues ya me han hecho la jugada.

Suele ocurrir en dias de mucho viento, parece como si se moviera mucho un cable y se 'enchufara' a otra estación alternativa, como vivo cerca del mar los dias de viento fuerte son frecuentes en invierno.

Al final lo soluciono descargando los datos fin de dia del visual chart.


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Debería comprar un estabilizador, no se como lo hacen pero parece que hacen un microcorte del luz superfugaz, pero mis discos duros por alguna razón dejan de funcionar en ese momento, parece que hay un componente estático que los deja fuera de combate. No va la base de datos ni ningún programa que use el disco duro (practicamente todos).
> 
> Hay que apagar el ordenador, deconectar los cables de luz de los discos duros y volverlos a conectar y volver a encender el ordenador, si estoy fuera pues ya me han hecho la jugada.
> 
> ...




Prueba a poner un condensador en la entrada de casa o un enchufe cercano, no sea que sean picos de tension


----------



## fmc (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Debería comprar un estabilizador, no se como lo hacen pero parece que hacen un microcorte del luz superfugaz, pero mis discos duros por alguna razón dejan de funcionar en ese momento, parece que hay un componente estático que los deja fuera de combate. No va la base de datos ni ningún programa que use el disco duro (practicamente todos).
> 
> Hay que apagar el ordenador, deconectar los cables de luz de los discos duros y volverlos a conectar y volver a encender el ordenador, si estoy fuera pues ya me han hecho la jugada.
> 
> ...



Entonces la fuente debe de ser una basura (si el problema viene realmente de la alimentación) Si el corte es lo suficientemente corto como para que no se te caiga el PC, no debería caerse ninguna línea. Posiblemente, si tienes varios discos duros, la línea de 12V no te dé suficiente amperaje.

Pon una fuente de calidad y después el SAI


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Entonces la fuente debe de ser una basura (si el problema viene realmente de la alimentación) Si el corte es lo suficientemente corto como para que no se te caiga el PC, no debería caerse ninguna línea. Posiblemente, si tienes varios discos duros, la línea de 12V no te dé suficiente amperaje.
> 
> Pon una fuente de calidad y después el SAI



El ordenador se compró con la idea de ser servidor web y lo tuve encendido 24 horas todos los dias durante varios meses, pero los discos duros son viejos ATA y creo que ahí es donde está el problema, venía con S-ATA pero mis datos los tenía en los otros al convertirlo en ordenador particular y al final los dejé así.

De todas formas creo que debería cambiar el ordenador por completo, además ya se me ha fastidiado algún aparato eléctrico simplemente por dejarlo enchufado a la corriente aunque estuviera apagado, hacen algo raro que lo fastidia todo.


----------



## Hagen (11 Mar 2010)

o es un pico de tension +250V o un desacople en la frecuencia aunque suele se mas raro, se da cuando la demanda cae bruscamente o desaparece, pero la produccion de las centrales se mantiene, son margenes bajos pero existen (regulación en frecuencia)


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> o es un pico de tension +250V o un desacople en la frecuencia aunque suele se mas raro, se da cuando la demanda cae bruscamente o desaparece, pero la produccion de las centrales se mantiene, son margenes bajos pero existen (regulación en frecuencia)



Parece lo segundo porque ya digo que ocurre sobre todo en dias de mucho viento, como hoy por ejemplo, debe soltarse algún cable y la alimentación se restablece desde una central auxiliar, aunque esto lo digo intuitivamente no se si es cierto.

Parece como si se desconectara la luz durante un periodo que debe ser una milésima de segundo, ningún aparato se ha desconectado aparentemente porque sus propios condensadores permiten que siga fluyendo la corriente pero algo ha pasado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2010)

A mi eso me pasaba hace tiempo con un HD antiguo (te hablo de hace 5 ó 6 años). Cuando había una bajada de tensión o ponías el HD en stand by se quedaba colgado y tenía que reiniciar el ordenador para que el HD volviese a funcionar. Con los discos de ahora no pasa. 
Puedes cambiar los HD o pillar un SAI de esos pequeños que te aguantan 10 minutos, lo que te salga más barato. Si tienes este problema a menudo mejor lo segundo, cualquier día en una bajada de tensión te fríe la fuente, la placa o lo que pille.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2010)

el sp500 está haciendo una banderita más bonita...para los alcistas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tiene un GAP y una resistencia....



Creo que no era cuestion de Fe si no de FED...

Ahora mismo va a rebotar y mucho.


----------



## tplink888 (11 Mar 2010)

Un SAI es barato no ???







tampoco es una gran inversion de cuanto estamos hablando 80-100 euros ienso: , incluso menos


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2010)

¿Qué rangos interesan a los leoncios para el vencimiento de la semana que viene?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Gushan Environmental Energy Limited - Google Finance

Entorno a 1 USD 0,75 USD modo vigilancia.. es una DPTR v2


----------



## fmc (11 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué rangos interesan a los leoncios para el vencimiento de la semana que viene?



Microbolsa


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2010)

Esto arranca...

Pepón al volante saludando a los cortos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues si sólo pierdes un 1,5% las vendería y compraría un valor que merezca la pena



Perdon por no contestar antes, me tuve que ir al medico.

Eso es lo que estoy pensando, pero como he dicho antes de hacerlo me gustaria ver un analisis tecnico de URBAS , a ver si consigo alguno mirando en internete ya que aqui nadie sabe/quiere hacerlo 

De todas formas tampoco se que valores merecen la pena en este momento, ultimamente cada vez que vendo un valor y compro otro por alguna extraña razon el que vendo sube como la espuma y el que compro baja


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Debería comprar un estabilizador, no se como lo hacen pero parece que hacen un microcorte del luz superfugaz, pero mis discos duros por alguna razón dejan de funcionar en ese momento, parece que hay un componente estático que los deja fuera de combate. No va la base de datos ni ningún programa que use el disco duro (practicamente todos).
> 
> Hay que apagar el ordenador, deconectar los cables de luz de los discos duros y volverlos a conectar y volver a encender el ordenador, si estoy fuera pues ya me han hecho la jugada.
> 
> ...





Hagen dijo:


> Prueba a poner un condensador en la entrada de casa o un enchufe cercano, no sea que sean picos de tension





Cómprate una casa nueva... ahora están muy bien de precio...







Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Perdon por no contestar antes, me tuve que ir al medico.
> 
> Eso es lo que estoy pensando, pero como he dicho antes de hacerlo me gustaria ver un analisis tecnico de URBAS , a ver si consigo alguno mirando en internete ya que aqui nadie sabe/quiere hacerlo
> 
> De todas formas tampoco se que valores merecen la pena en este momento, ultimamente cada vez que vendo un valor y compro otro por alguna extraña razon el que vendo sube como la espuma y el que compro baja



Yo te he dicho bajo mi opinión lo que veo y técnicamente esa acción es un horror actualmente y si no quieres quedarte pillado ad eternum lo mejor es salir de ella. Si no te rinde economicamente lo mejor es no esperar mucho.

Para invertir muchos por aquí te dirán valores, yo te recomendaría acciones europeas, aseguradoras, por ejemplo. Para el Ibex apostaría por REE y Enagas, y Repsol dentro de poco comenzará a ponerse bien, pero sí y sólo sí el mercado comienza a despegar estos valores despegaran.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

Luca, esta te la dedico 

A las 17:06 (según la hora del post) dije esto:



Mulder dijo:


> Bulls, creo que hoy deberíamos pasar máximos anuales, tal vez cierren muy cerca y mañana los pasemos con gap.



:fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Cómprate una casa nueva... ahora están muy bien de precio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naaa, aun queda un 50% de recorrido a la baja 

Además vivo de alquiler, cuando quiera me cambio.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Luca, esta te la dedico
> 
> A las 17:06 (según la hora del post) dije esto:
> 
> ...



No sé si dejar abierto un corto o un largo en el EX ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2010)

1149.75, vamos que nos vamos


----------



## Interesado (11 Mar 2010)

Queremos cierre por encima de los 1150.

Esa mano de Dios, que se vea!


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No sé si dejar abierto un corto o un largo en el EX ienso:



Mañana es cuando tendremos amago de corrección, hoy nos toca hacer el paseo triunfal, de todas formas no creo que el guano de mañana llegue antes de que cierrre la sesión europea.

edito: by the way el Stoxx está muy perrofláutico.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2010)

El guano ha muerto, ¡¡viva el largo!!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana es cuando tendremos amago de corrección, hoy nos toca hacer el paseo triunfal, de todas formas no creo que el guano de mañana llegue antes de que cierrre la sesión europea.



Todas las posis de compra que han hecho a partir de la 17:00h ya olían a algo bueno...

Aparte esa banderita que llevo viendo toda la tarde en el sp lo adelantaba


----------



## tonuel (11 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 1149.75, vamos que nos vamos



Los 1200 están al caer... :baba:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Luca, esta te la dedico
> 
> A las 17:06 (según la hora del post) dije esto:
> 
> ...



No veo de qué índice ni cuanto van a subir.

Porqué operas con acciones si adivinas los íncides?

Si operas con índices, porque no comentas entradas y salidas?

Verás, si yo acertara con los índices, ni tocaría las acciones, me ganaría 100 puntos del Ibex diario que se puede hacer perfectamente y son 1000€ diarios que entre las 9:00 y las 9:30 lo puedes hacer perfectamente y tienes el resto del día libre...

Cobrarías 1620€ netos hora menos comisiones.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2010)

1.150 reached. 

Luca, no debiste vender tus botines 

El GAP del Ibex para mañana ya está por encima de los 40 puntos.

Edit: +50 ya.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Naaa, *aun queda un 50% de recorrido a la baja *
> 
> Además vivo de alquiler, cuando quiera me cambio.



Como veo la carita sonriendo no se si lo dices en serio o en broma .

En costa aun queda por bajar bastante, en Madrid zona sur quizas tambien, pero en Madrid almendra ( zonas centricas de calidad media o media-alta ) no te fies.

Yo he vendido mas en estos ultimos meses que en los dos ultimos años, lo que me sorprende bastante. Eso si, solo lo que esta por debajo de precio que vemos en los anuncios, el tipico que ya no puede aguantar mas sin vender o algunos pisos de bancos que llaman " preferentes" ( que tienen especial interes por quitarse de encima vamos ).

Ya se que decir esto en el foro es motivo de crucifixion, pero es la realidad que vivo dia a dia.

Igual que digo que en bolsa no doy una normalmente, en el tema inmobiliario llevo desde 1990, ya me comi la crisis del 92 y esta es la segunda, en ambas sali adelante ( bueno en la segunda hasta ahora, aunque como digo estoy mejor hoy que hace seis meses ) pasandolas putas y adaptandome a los tiempos.

Hsta ahora mis analisis me han salido bastante bien e intui la remontada del 98 en su dia , compre justo en ese año . En 2005 vendi todo excepto lo que utilizo, mi casa, mi casa de verano y mi local. Ahora estoy empezando a comprar, de momento he comprado un estudio y estoy con la caña de pescar esperando mas cholletes.

Eso si, hay que tener una situacion economica holgada, no apalancarse por encima de lo que se puede y contar con q1ue a corto plazo te puedes equivocar y las cosas pueden ir a peorm, hay que prever que los tipos de interes subiran y que a lo mejor salen imprevistos, obras por ejemplo en el edificio, tampoco puedes contar con que siempre lo vas a tener alquilado.

Si a pesar de todas esas previsiones te puedes meter adelante, vamos al menos yo lo estoy haciendo osea que si aconsejo mala los demas el primero en pagar el pato sere yo y acabare asi ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No veo de qué índice ni cuanto van a subir.
> 
> Porqué operas con acciones si adivinas los íncides?
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con el planteamiento, no así con los números 

Con los índices se gana más dinero y te complicas menos la vida que con las acciones (under my point of view).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 1.150 reached.
> 
> Luca, no debiste vender tus botines
> 
> El GAP del Ibex para mañana ya está por encima de los 40 puntos.



Mañana lo veremos, aquí sois todos muy adivinos, cuando yo mute y consiga hacer lo mismo, de la pasta que voy a ganar no me volveis a ver el pelo por aquí.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Mar 2010)

Foto finish

sp 1050,10


----------



## Interesado (11 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Como veo la carita sonriendo no se si lo dices en serio o en broma .
> 
> En costa aun queda por bajar bastante, en Madrid zona sur quizas tambien, pero en Madrid almendra ( zonas centricas de calidad media o media-alta ) no te fies.
> 
> ...



False bottom lo llaman. Lo mismito que le está pasando ahora al IBEX.

Vigila tu stop-loss y recuerda que ese mercado no es tan líquido como la bolsa.


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No veo de qué índice ni cuanto van a subir.
> 
> Porqué operas con acciones si adivinas los íncides?
> 
> ...



Se gana mucho más con acciones con garantías similares, pero es dificil saber como estará cualquier valor en un momento determinado, además muchos de ellos no se mueven cuando deben hacerlo según su gráfico, se mueven con los índices y muchas veces en su dirección aunque el gráfico diga lo contrario.

El Stoxx, que es el que más miro, es muy perroflautista, sin embargo sus acciones se pueden mover muchísimo en el mismo espacio de tiempo, lo único engorroso son las comisiones, pero al final compensa.

edito: No te lies, el Ibex no es lo mismo que lo demás, el Ibex es inanalizable directamente, está más manipulado que la propia Gamesa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mañana lo veremos, aquí sois todos muy adivinos, cuando yo mute y consiga hacer lo mismo, de la pasta que voy a ganar no me volveis a ver el pelo por aquí.



Te voy a dar mis entradas y salidas. Haz lo contrario y ganarás mucha pasta


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Te voy a dar mis entradas y salidas. Haz lo contrario y ganarás mucha pasta



Prefiero las de HL


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2010)

ssssshhhhh córtate que ya sabes que se mosquea :XX:


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Como veo la carita sonriendo no se si lo dices en serio o en broma .
> 
> En costa aun queda por bajar bastante, en Madrid zona sur quizas tambien, pero en Madrid almendra ( zonas centricas de calidad media o media-alta ) no te fies.
> 
> ...



En mi modesta opinión esta situación no es ni remotamente parecida a la de la anterior crisis. Yo creo que recorrido a la baja en todas las zonas lo sigue habiendo.

Ni siquiera hemos llegado aun al bull trap a comparación de otros paises más dinámicos y con precios mucho más justos en en el nuestro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> False bottom lo llaman. Lo mismito que le está pasando ahora al IBEX.
> 
> Vigila tu stop-loss y recuerda que ese mercado no es tan líquido como la bolsa.



Ya digo que en bolsa no tengo ni idea, me muevo por intuicion y asi me va 


Del mercado inmobiliario creo que si se bastante, al menos hasta ahora me he defendido muy bien.

Cierto que es un mercado menos liquido eso es una desventaja, tiene otra ventaja frente a las empresas y es que los ladrillos no quiebran como las empresas, salvo excepciones muy raras de que te expropien o cosas por el estilo puedes perder valor ( rigorosamente falso el mantra de los pisos nunca bajan, ya lo creo que bajan ), pero tambien hay un " analisis tecnico inmobiliario " ( me lo acabo de inventar, lo que quiero decir es que tambien es un mercado predecible si se conoce ) tan sujeto a aciertos y fallos como el analisis tecnico bursatil.

No es que yo sea mas listo que otros ni mucho menos, simplemente en 20 años se aprende bastante si te dedicas a eso.

Desde el 2005 o 2006 que empece a escribir sobre la crisis inmobiliaria tuve que oir a los tipicos ejpertos que solo vivieron el boom todos y cada uno de los mantras visilleros, me llamaron de todo los de las franquicias que eran ios que habian dado un cursillo y pensaban que sabian todo cuando no tenian ni idea, asi les fue a la mayoria, un 70 % cerraron.

Con las diferencias obvias no es un mercado tan distinto de cualquier otro, es ciclico en periodos de entre 10 y 12 años ( esta ultima fase alcista fue anormalmente larga y probablemente la correcion tambien lo sea, lo ideal hubiera sido una correcion mas brusaca como suele ser en la bolsa )


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Mar 2010)

Luca estás un poco picajoso últimamente desde el Gamesa-gate. Rencorosillo...

Hablando de HL, ¿dónde estará? Estando la bolsa tan alcista, normal que no aparezca por aquí, como no toca los largos ni con un palo... tampoco se pasa por donde Kujire.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2010)

Zuloman,

1. se acabaron las hipotecas al 120% para los mileuristas visilleros. Ahora los que no están en paro tendrán que ahorrar ese 20% + gastos + el bmw + muebles Ikea.
2. Por otra parte la situación macro en España va a ir a peor.
3. Si hasta la fecha el precio no ha caído lo que debe caer es porque la oferta es un oligopolio que está aguantando (entidades financieras) con la complicidad del gobierno y el banco de España.

De bolsa no tengo npi, pero de economía sé un rato.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión esta situación no es ni remotamente parecida a la de la anterior crisis. Yo creo que recorrido a la baja en todas las zonas lo sigue habiendo.
> 
> Ni siquiera hemos llegado aun al bull trap a comparación de otros paises más dinámicos y con precios mucho más justos en en el nuestro.



En lineas generales estamos de acuerdo,la unica diferencia entre tui analisis y el mio es que yo creo que en 2010 se acelerara la correcion.

Si miramos los precios de anuncios, todo caro, ni mirar. Pero si como en mi caso tienes acceso a una gran cantidad de informacion se ven algunas cosas interesantes, muy pocas, yo solo he sido capaz de comprar un estudio hasta ahora, tambien espero sin ningun miedo, pariba no va a ir de momento, tranquilisimo estoy.

Hace poco he tenido informacion de un chollo de puta madre pero esta fuera de mi alcance y presupuesto, es un chalet en Majadahonda con 3000 m2 de parcela y 500 m2 construidos que el tipo lo vende por 750.000 lereles, muy barato si tenemos en cuenta que me consta que otros similares se han vendido por 1800.000 euros en maximos ( al final se lo ha quedado un amigo/cliente mio )

Antes de remontar tiene que haber claudicacion, osea que esos precios "raros" se generalicen, despues viene el equilibrio y la absorcion de stocks y bastante mas tarde viene la fase alcista.

Hay tiempo de sobra, pero insisto en que teniendo informacion y conocimiento se puede ir haciendo cartera poco a poco.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Luca estás un poco picajoso últimamente desde el Gamesa-gate. Rencorosillo...
> 
> Hablando de HL, ¿dónde estará? Estando la bolsa tan alcista, normal que no aparezca por aquí, como no toca los largos ni con un palo... tampoco se pasa por donde Kujire.



Se rayó el viernes pasado con los 275 puntos que subió el Ibex, iba corto desde no sé donde y dijo que se quitaba de esto :8:


----------



## Mulder (11 Mar 2010)

Zuloman antes del equilibrio vendrá la fase de overshooting, que será la situación contraria a la de ahora, un tiempo de precios exageradamente bajos y búsqueda brusca de suelos.

Sin embargo yo creo que cualquier tipo de recuperación no ocurrirá en breve, sino que nos va a llevar años, incluso pienso que nunca nos llegaremos a recuperar porque esta burbuja ha sido la mayor del mundo.

Y no hay marcha atrás, hay demasiados factores nuevos en esta crisis como para pensar que 'todo se arreglará', la moneda y la pirámide de población son los más importantes y los más nuevos, pero hay muchos más en juego.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Zuloman,
> 
> 1. se acabaron las hipotecas al 120% para los mileuristas visilleros. Ahora los que no están en paro tendrán que ahorrar ese 20% + gastos + el bmw + muebles Ikea.
> 2. Por otra parte la situación macro en España va a ir a peor.
> ...



No solo estoy de acuerdo en todo, sino que ademas me parece muy bien que asi sea.

Lo malo es que no es tan facil explicar mi analisis en un foro.

Hay distintos mercados, como hay distintos valores en bolsa, en la crisis TODOS sufren por mucho que algunos digan que no.

Pero si que hay diferencias tanto en el % de bajada (insisto en que todos mal cuando el mercado es bajista ) como en la anticipacion de las fases posteriores, equilibrio y recuperacion.



Por ejemplo, lo de financiar el 120 % es tipico de barrios medio bajos o bajos y de compradores mileuristas, ahi ni mirar le queda muchisimo por bajar.

Lo que yo estoy empezando a mirar ( y a comprar ) son pequeños apartamento o estudios con una buena rentabilidad en alquiler y situados en zonas medias o medio altas ( el homologo en bolsa serian acciones de empresas solventes con buenos dividendos ).

El planteamiento no es hacer un intradia ( en inmuebles el pase o la reventa, eso se murio hasta dentro de muchos años ), sino invertir con la idea de ir ahorrando y estar posicionado a largo.

Para que me entiendas, yo he comprado este estudio por 90.000 lereles, lo tengo alquilado por 600 ( desde que lo compre hasta ahora siempre alquilado ), resulta que pago menos de hipoteca que lo que me pagan de alquiler y no he puesto ni un duro ( incluyendo gastos de comunidad ) de mi bolsillo.


No tengo ningun problema en pagar la hipoteca aunque suban ,los intereses al 5 % y me quede sin alquilar ¿ donde esta el problema? .

Estos ultimos años mis ingresos bajaron un 60 % y aun asi puedo permitirmelo, ahora estoy aumentando ingresos , sinceramente no estoy precupado.

Claro que cada caso es distinto, yo analizo el mio. Si fuera mileurista probablemente me quedaria quietecito.


----------



## donpepito (11 Mar 2010)

El gran timo------


Holzer Holzer & Fistel, LLC is Investigating Potential Violations of Federal Securities Laws by Cell Therapeutics, Inc. | Business Wire


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> *Zuloman antes del equilibrio vendrá la fase de overshooting, *que será la situación contraria a la de ahora, un tiempo de precios exageradamente bajos y búsqueda brusca de suelos.
> 
> Sin embargo yo creo que cualquier tipo de recuperación no ocurrirá en breve, sino que nos va a llevar años, incluso pienso que nunca nos llegaremos a recuperar porque esta burbuja ha sido la mayor del mundo.
> 
> Y no hay marcha atrás, hay demasiados factores nuevos en esta crisis como para pensar que 'todo se arreglará', la moneda y la pirámide de población son los más importantes y los más nuevos, pero hay muchos más en juego.



clavadito a lo que pienso yo y creo que he expresado en post anterior ( decia que los precios normales ni mirarlos ).

La diferencia entre tu analisis y el mio es la temporalidad, en ambos casos son predicciones de futuro y por lo tanto sujetas a imponderables que pueden darte a ti o a mi la razon.

Logicamente yo actuo segun mi analisis, en el tema inmobiliario confio en mis conocimientos e intuicion mientras que en bolsa prefiero seguir tus analisis por que no tengo elementos para hacer valoraciones minimamente serias.

Esto no quiere decir que comprobemos que yo me he equivocado posteriormente, como tu puedes cagarla en tus inversiones en bolsa ( y yo de paso por seguirte )

Si fuera adivino ya me hubiera jubilado


----------



## Interesado (11 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Ya digo que en bolsa no tengo ni idea, me muevo por intuicion y asi me va
> 
> 
> Del mercado inmobiliario creo que si se bastante, al menos hasta ahora me he defendido muy bien.
> ...



Iba a currarme un post explicándolo, pero creo que no vale la pena. Lo siento.
Al enemigo ni agua, pregúntaselo a Francisco Gonzalez. ::

Sobre el 1150 del SP, si Cárpatos acierta y nos vamos al 1250, un ETF apalancado x3 daría un +26%. :baba:

Sobre el IBEX, yo creo que le queda poco recorrido por los motivos expuestos esta mañana. Mejor largos fuera o buscar valores pequeños del IBEX que puedan estar un poco más rezagados que los grandes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Mar 2010)

*Al enemigo ni agua, pregúntaselo a Francisco Gonzalez. ::*

No me considero tu enemigo ni mucho menos amigo de Francisco Gonzalez 


Ah, y de momento no tengo tochos que tragarme ( salvo el estudio que he comprado y que puedo digerir perfectamente ), en caso de que en un futuro los tenga solo me tragare un 50 % menos que otros que pagaron el doble en 2005 por lo que yo comprare en 2010, 2011 o 2012 ehhh , aun asi soy muy consciente de que pueden bajar mas de lo que yo pague, pero al menos ya me he ahorrado un 50 % de la bajada. y 5 años de angustia.

Bueno, me voy a sobar, para mañana y para todos, buena suerte y buena caza


----------



## Catacrack (11 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Iba a currarme un post explicándolo, pero creo que no vale la pena. Lo siento.
> Al enemigo ni agua, pregúntaselo a Francisco Gonzalez. ::




Si te vas a poner escrupoloso te dire que muchas empresas que cotizan en bolsa a las cuales tu les sacas un beneficio explotan a gente en paises tercermundistas.

Invertir en tochos o acciones, no veo la diferencia, la especulacion no es un delito. Pensandolo bien no veo diferencia ninguna entre comprar papelitos y comprar tochos, alquiler=dividendo, C/V=plusvalias o minusvalias.

Que cada uno invierta donde quiera y gane lo que pueda pero no olvideis pasar por caja que a zp no le queda un duro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Mar 2010)

A ver que diagnóstico da el Doctor para la semana próxima, pero cada vez da más miedo que te pille el toro..... digo, el oso 

MERCADOS CON EL MAYOR NIVEL DE SOBRECOMPRA EN 2 AÑOS


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Si te vas a poner escrupoloso te dire que muchas empresas que cotizan en bolsa a las cuales tu les sacas un beneficio explotan a gente en paises tercermundistas.
> 
> Invertir en tochos o acciones, no veo la diferencia, la especulacion no es un delito. Pensandolo bien no veo diferencia ninguna entre comprar papelitos y comprar tochos, alquiler=dividendo, C/V=plusvalias o minusvalias.
> 
> Que cada uno invierta donde quiera y gane lo que pueda pero no olvideis pasar por caja que a zp no le queda un duro.



Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo, la bolsa se inventó para especular, la vivienda no, aunque en nuestro pais todo el mundo (inauditamente) se lo tome al contrario.

Spain is diferent...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (12 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Si te vas a poner escrupoloso te dire que muchas empresas que cotizan en bolsa a las cuales tu les sacas un beneficio explotan a gente en paises tercermundistas.
> 
> Invertir en tochos o acciones, *no veo la diferencia*, la especulacion no es un delito. Pensandolo bien no veo diferencia ninguna entre comprar papelitos y comprar tochos, alquiler=dividendo, C/V=plusvalias o minusvalias.
> 
> Que cada uno invierta donde quiera y gane lo que pueda pero no olvideis pasar por caja que a zp no le queda un duro.



Yo vivo en una casa no en acciones, si hay diferencia se ha explicado esto en miles de post de este foro, parece que no se ha aprendido nada.

Además una casa tienen otros costes añadidos.

De acuerdo con Mulder, pero la bolsa inicialmente era un vía de financiación, que fuera derivando en eso es otro historia.


----------



## rosonero (12 Mar 2010)

Hola a todos!!!! Solo pasaba para saludar y decir que he sobrevivido a la meganevada de la costa brava gerundense. Muy bonita la nieve en la playa y tal, lástima de los dos días sin electricidad, teléfono, calefacción ...

Por cierto, desde el trabajo, esta tarde, largo con un par de minis a última hora del cierre en 11035  

Pd. Ya subiré alguna foto.


----------



## Burney (12 Mar 2010)

Hola gente:

En mi opinión el SP500 no debería superar los 1150-1160 sin antes haber recortado hasta el 1115-1120...

Un abrazo a todos/as y suerte en las operaciones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo, la bolsa se inventó para especular, la vivienda no, aunque en nuestro pais todo el mundo (inauditamente) se lo tome al contrario.
> 
> Spain is diferent...



Eso tambien es cuestionable, si entendemos vivienda como una necesidad basica estamos de acuerdo en lo fundamental.

Pero la palabra vivienda es mucho mas amplia y caben muchos mas aspectos, por ejemplo, no es lo mismo una vivienda basica para cubrir la necesidad de tener un techo que un pisazo en la calle Serrano de 300 m2.

Quizas deberia hacerse un analisis mas serio y no caer en los mismos topicos, pero en sentido inverso, que nos han vendido desde los bancos y grandes promotoras.

Lo que quiero decir es que el derecho a la vivienda es tan relativo como el derecho al trabajo, no todos podemos tener viviendas de lujo ni todos podemos ser directivos.

Cabe por lo tanto especulacion en la vivienda sin ser moralmente reprochable, si se entiende esto con matices.

En lo que coincido con la mayoria del foro es en que las cosas se han hecho mal, basicamente por que se extendio la especulacion inmobiliaria a todos los sectores de la poblacion, se engaño a mileuristas haciendoles ver que eran inversores e hipotecandolos por encima de sus posibilidades para toda su vida.

Tambien en el mercado inmobiliario hay gacelas y leones, en la formacion de la burbuja los leones se dieron tal panzada que acabaron con las gacelas, sin darse cuenta de que eso les pasaria factura, ahora no tienen que comer y se mueren de hambre.

Jodieron a todo el mundo y van a pagar por ello, de hecho ya estan pagandolo en forma de quiebras y agujeros financieros tanto en bancos como en promotoras. 
Claramente la avaricia rompio el saco.

Aunque trabaje en el sector, si revisas mis articulos desde finales de 2005 veras que he sido muy critico con la alianza bancos/promotores, con meter en un mercado complicado a analfabetos como intermediarios y con engañar a la gente haciendoles creer que eran inversores cuando en realidad eran carne de cañon. a modo de ejemplo puedes ver este de 2007 http://www.inmobiliariabarreras.net/es/madrid/corporativo/noticias/91/default.aspx

Si rescatais el video del programa de tv3 ( la catalana ) sobre la burbuja inmobiliaria ( muy visto y comentado en el foro ), la voz en of que abre el programa y la primera entrevista es la mia, lo pude decir mas alto, pero no mas claro. 
De hecho yo conoci el foro en 2006 por que un dia vi en las estadisticas de mi web que habia un monton de vbistas desde aqui, me pico la curiosidad y entre a ver que pasaba, me encontre con un hilo abierto por un tal deadzoner titulado " mi inmobiliaria favorita" en el que posteaba una noticia escrita por mi y alababa que era el unico profesional que hablaba claro ( en esa epoca solo dar a entender que podia haber una burbuja era ser un loco ). Pues empece a leer el foro y vi que se decia muchas cosas en las que estaba de acuerdo, asi que me quede anonimamente, cualquiera decia que era agente de la propiedad inmobiliaria, me hubieran linchado sin analizar nada, a partir de entonces decia lo que pensaba sin cortapisas, el tiempo me ha dado la razon y los mismos ejpertos analfabetos que me ponian verde han cerrado.

El gran problema es que la masa le hacia mas caso a un gilipollas engominado que apenas sabia leer y que con un cursillo abria una franquicia inmobiliaria y les decia " compra que lo revendes por x mas " que a mi que avisaba de que se iban a quedar pillados, de poco me valio frente a los novatos nuncabajistas mi experiencia de 20 años para convencer a la gente. 

Bueno, creo que es momento de hablar de bolsa y no de mi libro 

¿ que nos espera hoy ? 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Mar 2010)

Good morning foro,

Nikkei +.81%
EX y S&P Planos.
El Ibex viene con gap al alza.

Que ustedes pasen un día peponiano


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

Buenas,

HL comento la semana pasada que empezaba a tener mucho trabajo y que se retiraba del casino, que no queria seguir perdiendo.

Espero que vuelva, como otro vicio el ponerse "corto" tiene su adictividad.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> HL comento la semana pasada que empezaba a tener mucho trabajo *y que se retiraba del casino, *que no queria seguir perdiendo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

Buenas,

Sobre el mercado inmobiliario en Madrid comentar: ha habido un repunte en la venta de los pisos de menor precio, la gente se ha dado cuenta que realmente su poder adquisitivo no es tal, para entrar en un piso de 300.000 euros.

Los pisos que estan en buenas zonas por lo general no han bajado, debido a que los propietarios no tienen ninguna necesidad (quitando las herencias). Las zonas que mas han bajado son Villaverde y Vallecas, y PAUs con exceso de oferta.

El problema es la financiacion, los bancos tienen secuestrado el mercado. Solo financian al 100% sus inmuebles el resto al 60%, de manera que mucho interesados se decantan por pisos de los bancos por acceder al credito y no tener el 40% de un piso.

Se nota que inversones estan comprando para alquilar.


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hagen dijo:
> 
> 
> > Buenas,
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Sobre el mercado inmobiliario en Madrid comentar: *ha habido un repunte en la venta de los pisos de menor precio*, la gente se ha dado cuenta que realmente su poder adquisitivo no es tal, para entrar en un piso de 300.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Fail !!!!!! lo correcto es decir que ha habido un repunte en los pisos con buena relacion calidad precio, pero honestamente y ahora que no me ve nadie, el repunte de ventas es insignificante de momento y solo en pisos muy concretos que han bajado mucho, que no se entere nadie que lo digo, pero no compreis  si no conoceis muy bien el mercado y no lo veis muy claro.

*Los pisos que estan en buenas zonas por lo general no han bajado,* no te dejes liar por las noticias de los leones, si han bajado en realidad, aunque no en los anuncios, eso si mas bajaron en el sur ( ya lo habia dicho creo ).

Lo de los bancos es otro cantar, ya hablaremos de eso, tendran que dar el primer paso hacia llevar los precios al suelo les guste o no , pero ssshhiiiict, joder que estoy tirando piedras contra mi propio tejado ehhh

*Creo que el truco aqui es no perder tu herramienta de trabajo, que es tu capital.* eso intento no te creas, lo que pasa que cuando uno se mete donde no sabe pues es jodido, lo que pasa es que tengo mas vicio que verguenza, ya aprendere a base de palos, espero que antes de joder la " herramienta".


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

Por menos de 90.000 euros solo encuentra bajos de menos de 30m2.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Por menos de 90.000 euros solo encuentra bajos de menos de 30m2.



en Madrid te refieres ¿ no ? en Vigo por ejemplo no es asi.

Yo compre por 90.000 un 4º sin ascensor, si fuera para vivir no lo hubiera comprado, pero para alquilar si por que siempre hay quien prefiere pagar un alquiler mas barato a cambio de tener gimnasio gratis 

En mi opinion si el alquiler da una rentabilidad anual del 5 % o mas es interesante, pero sin volverse loco y empepitarse en exceso , siempre previendo que las cosas pueden ir a peor a corto plazo.

Aun asi, insisto en que si no se conoce el mercado muy bien mejor hacer experimentos con gaseosa , sino ya sabes lo que te puede pasar :: y de lo que veas en los anuncios ni se te ocurra ( incluidos los que veas en mi web ), los chollos se venden entre amigos/clientes , tanto los de bancos como los de particulares, normalmente no se ven en la publicidad ( excepcionalmente podras ver uno o dos escondidos entre miles de anuncios ).

Yo tengo amigos/clientes que me han encargado comprarles un chollo y llevan esperando años a que les llame, hay muy pocos que merezcan la pena todavia. Cuando alguno se pone nervioso les digo paciencia, mucha paciencia, el tiempo corrre a favor del comprador.


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> en Madrid te refieres ¿ no ? en Vigo por ejemplo no es asi.
> 
> Yo compre por 90.000 un 4º sin ascensor, si fuera para vivir no lo hubiera comprado, pero para alquilar si por que siempre hay quien prefiere pagar un alquiler mas barato a cambio de tener gimnasio gratis
> 
> ...



Solo conozco el de madrid, y el alquiler ha caido. Te recomiendo el Seguro de la Estrella ante impagos... hay que proteger la herramienta del capital ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Solo conozco el de madrid, y el alquiler ha caido. Te recomiendo el Seguro de la Estrella ante impagos... hay que proteger la herramienta del capital ::



Yo hago casi 20 alquileres al mes de media, el porcentaje de impagos es minimo, los trucos son :

1.- propiedades que no esten en zonas deprimidas: la probabilidad de que el inquilino se quede en el paro es altisima.

2.- Precios de alquiler por debajo de la media : eso te permite elegir inquilino, ademas de que los morosos profesionales suelen alquilar los pisos con mala relacion calidad / precio basicamente por que no les importa que sea caro, no piensan pagar.

3.- Procurar que el inquilino este contento, no tocarle los cojones y arreglarle lo que haya que arreglar: hay muchos que dejan de pagar por que el propietario no les arregla la lavadora.

4.- No alquilar sin hacer un filtrado previo : si le alquilas a un tio sin oficio ni beneficio lo normal es que no pague claro.

Proporcionalmente los alquileres en Madrid ( zonas medias o buenas ) apenas han bajado comparativamente con los precios de venta, cuando la economia empiece a funcionar subiran antes los precios de alquiler que los de venta.


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

A los buenos días!



zuloman dijo:


> Yo hago casi 20 alquileres al mes de media, el porcentaje de impagos es minimo, los trucos son :
> 
> 1.- propiedades que no esten en zonas deprimidas: la probabilidad de que el inquilino se quede en el paro es altisima.
> 
> ...



Siguiendo el off-topic, aunque ya digo que deberíamos debatir esto en otro hilo, me gustaría preguntarte lo siguiente:

¿que opinas de los contratos de arbitraje para alquilar?

Volviendo al ontopic:

Por cierto, en I4P (Interdin for poors) llevan unos dias jodidillos donde están haciendo cosas raras en el tiempo real, ahora se ha fastidiado la preapertura europea.


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No tiene ninguna validez juridica.

Lo de interdin si va hoy un poco mal


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

Ya he dicho 3 veces que hablemos de bolsa, pero joder si me contestais pues no acabamos nunca ::

*¿que opinas de los contratos de arbitraje para alquilar?* En realidad no valen para mucho si el inquilino es un moroso profesional ya que todo el mundo tiene derecho a la tutela judicial efectiva, osea que se pasan al arbitro por el forro y acuden a la justicia ordinaria.

Con la gente normal y que no conozca demasiado la legislacion puede ser util.

Si acaso es posible que pueda ayudar a que el procedimiento judicial sea mas rapido ( eso dice mi santa que es procuradora de los tribunales ) .

Hombre, por el coste que tiene no se pierde nada por firmarlo, pero no es ninguna panacea.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

Volviendo al tema bolsa, ya se que me habeis dicho que venda las acciones de URBAS cuanto antes, os he hecho caso parcialmente poniendo un stop lost para no tragarmelas si se derrumba del todo :: , pero me quedo jodido por que no he conseguido encontrar ningun analisis tecnico reciente.

Vosotros que conoceis webs de bolsa ¿ donde podria encontrar un analisis reciente ?


----------



## Interesado (12 Mar 2010)

Buenos días a todos.

Bien, bien. Iberia ya despega (+2%)

Esperemos que los datos de pasajeros salgan bien.


----------



## tonuel (12 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Vosotros que conoceis webs de bolsa ¿ donde podria encontrar un analisis reciente ?



Pregunta por aquí... seguro que más de uno te puede ayudar...







http://www.caritas.es/



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Volviendo al tema bolsa, ya se que me habeis dicho que venda las acciones de URBAS cuanto antes, os he hecho caso parcialmente poniendo un stop lost para no tragarmelas si se derrumba del todo :: , pero me quedo jodido por que no he conseguido encontrar ningun analisis tecnico reciente.
> 
> Vosotros que conoceis webs de bolsa ¿ donde podria encontrar un analisis reciente ?



Siento mucho no ayudarte, pero yo siempre me baso en mis propios análisis, sean acertados o equivocados y considero cualquier análisis de un tercero como intoxicación informativa por eso no suelo merodear webs de estas, aunque alguna vez lo hago pero más por curiosear que por otra cosa.

Aprende a analizar tu mismo los gráficos, aunque veas el análisis de otro se podría no cumplir. No es tan complicado.

PD: Interdin no me deja ni poner stops en CFDs europeos, aunque gracias a dios hoy he empezado el dia ganando una pasta, pero tampoco me dejan salirme 

Les he llamado y me han dado alrededor de 1 hora para tenerlo arreglado.


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

Interdin STATUS HALT

Yo les he puesto un correo, porque luego dicen que no tienen constancia.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Mar 2010)

Largo en NHH a 3.16...


----------



## tonuel (12 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> PD:* Interdin* no me deja ni poner stops en CFDs europeos, aunque gracias a dios hoy he empezado el dia ganando una pasta, pero tampoco me dejan salirme
> 
> Les he llamado y me han dado alrededor de 1 hora para tenerlo arreglado.





Hagen dijo:


> *Interdin* STATUS HALT
> 
> Yo les he puesto un correo, porque luego dicen que no tienen constancia.


----------



## pollastre (12 Mar 2010)

> pero tampoco me dejan salirme



Intolerable, macho.
Es que no doy crédito, vamos. ¿Una hora para poder cerrar TUS posiciones?

Y si dentro de 30 minutos se te revuelve el mercado, quién paga eso?
Con los latunes no se juega, joder.


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2010)

Buenos días...

Nuestro amig@ de San Francisco ha recapacitado....

Pblico.es - Google rectifica y niega que haya censura en España


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Nuestro amig@ de San Francisco ha recapacitado....
> 
> Pblico.es*- Google rectifica y niega que haya censura en España



Le habra salido mas caro a Zparo esa rectificacion que comprar Publico y El Pais juntos 

Lo de interdin me parece una pasada, aunque a lo mejor te hacen un favor , si cambia el mercado y te los :: es para matarlos


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Mar 2010)

A Criteria hoy le están pegando con órdenes de venta gordas.

Y Ferrovial subiendo bastante:

Ferrovial vende por 500 millones el peaje de Toronto


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


>



Sádico!

Reirse de las desgracias ajenas... 

Parece que ya lo han arreglado.


----------



## tonuel (12 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Sádico!
> 
> Reirse de las desgracias ajenas...
> 
> Parece que ya lo han arreglado.




Será que no se avisó en el foro...


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Nuestro amig@ de San Francisco ha recapacitado....
> 
> Pblico.es*- Google rectifica y niega que haya censura en España



Eso era un aviso al gobierno español y a Alierta para que no les toquen los h**v*s, una especie de globo sonda para demostrar poderío con una pequeña acción, están dispuestos a luchar y advierten que con ellos no se juega al caciquismo casposo.

Al presi de TEF le debe haber quemado y a ZP le habrá sentado como un golpe en el estómago.

¡Un 10 para Google!


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Mar 2010)

Todos sabemos que en España con los niveles de manipulación informativa y borreguismo existentes no es necesario censurar.


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

Respuesta de Interdin: Son como los niños pequeños

"Buenos días,

No tenemos constancia de tener una incidencia diaria, hoy, de forma puntual, hemos tenido problemas de conexión con los cfds, pero solo hoy.

Si necesita cualquier tipo de información o introducir una orden, póngase en contacto con nosotros

Un saludo"


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Mar 2010)

Se nota que son cajas quienes llevan el negocio. Es la respuesta tipo del gremio.


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Respuesta de Interdin: Son como los niños pequeños
> 
> "Buenos días,
> 
> ...



Pues yo además de los CFDs también les he comentado que hay problemas con los libros de órdenes en todo lo que cotiza y que en la apertura del Stoxx siempre está bloqueado estos dias (aunque esto lo arreglan enseguida) y me han dicho que tienen una 'incidencia gorda' (palabras textuales) con este tema.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Mar 2010)

Españoles!, la crisis ha terminado!


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Españoles!, la crisis ha terminado!




Ya era hora joder. Qué alegría me has dado.


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya era hora joder. Qué alegría me has dado.



Joer y yo estudiando para funcionario........... 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Españoles!, la crisis ha terminado!



uuufffff, entonces ya puedo dar carta blanca a la visillera. Se le estaba agriando el carácter tras dos años de lonchafinismo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Joer y yo estudiando para funcionario........... 8:



Joder, de verdad que estás opositing¿?

Se puede sabe para que, si no es mucha indiscrección...?


----------



## pollastre (12 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Españoles!, la crisis ha terminado!



Mierda, a mí me ha pillado en cortos. ::


----------



## aksarben (12 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Españoles!, la crisis ha terminado!



¿Ya la han prohibido por decreto-ley?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Mar 2010)

Yo de la crisis lo digo por lo de las subidas peponianas que estoy visualizando... no sé, alomejor se producen correcciones... pero para mi, la crisis búrsatil, desde luego que ya ha finalizado.


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder, de verdad que estás opositing¿?
> 
> Para que, si no es mucha indiscrección...



Era broma............ 
Me quema la rutina, necesito hacer cosas, no podria estar haciendo lo mismo durante la vida. Para eso me meto a Sindicalista


----------



## tonuel (12 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Joder, de verdad que estás opositing¿?
> 
> Se puede sabe para que, si no es mucha indiscrección...?





Hagen dijo:


> Era broma............
> Me quema la rutina, necesito hacer cosas, no podria estar haciendo lo mismo durante la vida. Para eso me meto a Sindicalista




Pues yo quiero hacerme sindicalista... por lo de las mariscadas y tal... ienso:


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Españoles!, la crisis ha terminado!



Cielos! Y yo desnudo! :S

:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2010)

¿qué la crisis ha terminado?

esperate para otoño....


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

Atentos que podríamos superar máximos en el Stoxx en este momento.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2010)

creeis que el SAN tiene recorrido hasta los 11 euros, o terminará cayendo y poniendose en rojo.
PD. yo busco alquiler en Madrid y creo que han bajado un poco, ya se encuentrar cosas por menos de 1000 euros curiosas


----------



## Ironnick (12 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> creeis que el SAN tiene recorrido hasta los 11 euros, o terminará cayendo y poniendose en rojo.
> PD. yo busco alquiler en Madrid y creo que han bajado un poco, ya se encuentrar cosas por menos de 1000 euros curiosas



Yo me he salido en 10.46 que me empezaba a temblar el pulso. Aun estoy en modo gacelistico.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Mar 2010)

A mi aquí me han dado como valor objetivo del SAN 13 euros

http://www.pitonisas.com.ar/


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2010)

es muy fiable tu fuente, seguiré el consejo.


----------



## benbelin (12 Mar 2010)

Yo estoy aguantando al santander, espero que vea los 10.70-80 la semana que viene.
Es la putada de no ir apalancado que te frien a comisiones pero se vive mucho mejor con calma sin mirar esto a todas horas, el lunes espero tener cuenta en interdin.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pregunta por aquí... seguro que más de uno te puede ayudar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me han dicho que tienen los comedores abarrotados de gente que se puso corta en Gamesa


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Me han dicho que tienen los comedores abarrotados de gente que se puso corta en Gamesa



Se equivoca ustec, esos son los de CRI ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Se equivoca ustec, esos son los de CRI ::



me temo que estan habilitando una zona vip para los que tenemos URBAS ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

Tranquilos que yo tengo mano y enchufe, a cambio de mordida os podéis saltar la cola.


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2010)

Ay ay ay!!! esos cortos necesitan

ftp://ftp.worldofspectrum.org/pub/sinclair/games-adverts/b/BackToSkool.jpg


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

*Antes de invertir en bolsa*







*Tras exitosas intervenciones en bolsa*


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me temo que estan habilitando una zona vip para los que tenemos URBAS ::



Buenas tardes ^__^!

Sobre Urbas no he mirado nada de técnico, porque se bien poco... pero vamos estando en el mínimo de 52 semanas y bajando, poco sentido tiene.

Lo primero es que encuentre un suelo y luego ya se verá. La he mirado muy por encima y he visto que reduce deudas, pero aumenta capital `__´!.

Habría que mirar cual es su negocio, si la construcción habitacional, la patrimonial, etc...

Sino quiebra, podría ser una buena opción para meter 1500 euritos por si suena la flauta...

Respecto a lo de la medio bronca que te han echado por ser "inversor del ladrillo", pues no estoy de acuerdo. Muchos o bien no tuvieron huevos para arriesgar o bien no tuvieron posibilidad. Si las leyes fomentaban esta especulación, no queremos echar culpas a los demás, que es uno de los canceres de este país, el: "La culpa fue de..." No leches... que cada uno asuma sus responsabilidades en la vida. FUE un negocio más.

Un saludo o


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Mar 2010)

Yo la verdad que estoy agradecido a este hilo.

Directamente ya no aplico analisis técnico. Directamente hago caso a mulder, kuji, luca, y demas... y ala, a ganar pasta.


----------



## Catacrack (12 Mar 2010)

Ultimamente veo un relevo gaceril en el hilo. Carne fresca para cocos y leones.


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2010)

0.15USD perdida por acción NVAX

At December 31, 2009, Novavax had cash, cash equivalents and short-term investments of $43 million compared to $33.9 million at December 31, 2008. Working capital increased from $7.4 million in 2008 to $36.5 million in 2009.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> 0.15USD perdida por acción NVAX



Se esperaba -0.06, un 150% más (así suena más drástico juas).
Hasta la mitad de la sesión o finales no se sabe si están engañando con el Pre-market o no..


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2010)

Soporte de esta caída en 2.30USD ....


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Soporte de esta caída en 2.30USD ....



Si llega a 2.20 me gusta... xD


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2010)

Estoy deseando ver los resultados de ARIAd... si hay un pago de MERCK ..quizás puedan aguantar el golpe.

No tienen cash desde agosto....


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy deseando ver los resultados de ARIAd... si hay un pago de MERCK ..quizás puedan aguantar el golpe.
> 
> No tienen cash desde agosto....



Y yo también, la verdad es que los espero con ganas...
También me gustaría saber que fondos han entrado nuevos.

Pero sigo en mis trece, demasiados riesgos a estos niveles, el juicio a mi modo de ver como siempre he dicho, lo tienen perdido. Las news acciones, pfff.

Demasiados "y si..."
Resultados el 16 de Marzo, antes de Mercado (esperado: -0.17$)

Telecinco propondrá una ampliación de capital de 61,6 millones <---A por ellos... jaja


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo la verdad que estoy agradecido a este hilo.
> 
> Directamente ya no aplico analisis técnico. Directamente hago caso a mulder, kuji, luca, y demas... y ala, a ganar pasta.



Yo tambien he hecho caso y ya pierdo menos


----------



## donpepito (12 Mar 2010)

Bueno, pero lo importante es la deuda.... y NVAX no tiene.

Vamos a ver como interpreta el mercado la CC de hoy....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Bueno, pero lo importante es la deuda.... y NVAX no tiene.
> 
> Vamos a ver como interpreta el mercado la CC de hoy....



Pásame las cuentas, y te doy mi opinión pero que no tenga deuda no me lo creo.

Ayer casi me crucificásteis cuando dije que tenía gap+soporte y ahí se quedó, no es por nada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> Sobre Urbas no he mirado nada de técnico, porque se bien poco... pero vamos estando en el mínimo de 52 semanas y bajando, poco sentido tiene.
> 
> ...



Hombre, lo que a mi como profesional no me gusto fue que a traves de bancos, promotoras y agencias inmobiliarias ( sobre todo franquicias tipo tecnoguasa y de ese estilo ) se metiera en el ajo a mileuristas ignorantes patrios e importados, contandoles milongas.

No entre en ese juego y deje de ganar mucha pasta, pero duermo la mar de tranquilo.

Como anecdota te cuento que cenando con un concejal de urbanismo de un pueblo de Galicia yo le decia ( para tocarle los cojones basicamente  ) que se debia estar forrando y el negaba ser corrupto ( logicamente no lo iba a reconocer ). 

Al final el tipo ya se mosqueo un poco con tanta coña y me dijo " Barreritas no te pases, que tu eres un tiburon con dos filas de dientes y yo estoy acostumbrado a lidiar con tiburones blancos mucho mas grandes que tu y con 8 filas de dientes " .

En serio, yo diferenciaria entre un mercado en el que no deberia especularse, el de la vivienda basica, entendida como necesidad social, y entre otro mercado muy distinto de viviendas de categoria media o media alta donde no veo que tiene de malo especular ( hay que tener en cuenta que el perfil de estos clientes no es el de un pobre desgraciado que apenas sabe leer y que se deja liar poor un chikilicuatre con corbata ).

Se puede intermediar en la venta de cualquier tipo de vivienda, lo que no veo correcto es meterle pajaros en la cabeza a quienes no estan a tu altura intelectual y que carecen de formacion basica.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2010)

Hola buenas,
Pasaba por aquí, a saludar.


----------



## hornblower (12 Mar 2010)

Hola, ...Enhorabuena a los que mantengan las Ariad....y atentos a Onty ( ésta la tengo hace años, de cuando Biom...). De aquí a final de año puede dar muchas alegrías


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Es posible que esta tarde a última hora largue las Danone, están más laterales de lo que pensaba y ya me estoy hartando de ellas.

Lo malo es que cuando llegan a un buen nivel de salida siempre estoy en cualquier lado menos delante de la pantalla, tiene narices la cosa.

A lo mejor también largo las Renault aunque nosabré que hacer hasta el final.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 Mar 2010)

hornblower dijo:


> Hola, ...Enhorabuena a los que mantengan las Ariad....y atentos a Onty ( ésta la tengo hace años, de cuando Biom...). De aquí a final de año puede dar muchas alegrías



Las Onty me parece que van a necesitar emitir más acciones y encima el comunicado de ayer...

Esperemos que no sea así y que peguen un buen subidón.

Peca $__$!! jaja


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Es posible que esta tarde a última hora largue las Danone, están más laterales de lo que pensaba y ya me estoy hartando de ellas.
> 
> ...



Como ves el lunes???


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola buenas,
> Pasaba por aquí, a saludar.



Te estas haciendo rica con el Euro/dolar.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Te estas haciendo rica con el Euro/dolar.



Más que rica, me estoy recuprando de la debacle de febrero...
Ahora ya tengo la cuenta en verde.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pásame las cuentas, y te doy mi opinión pero que no tenga deuda no me lo creo.
> 
> Ayer casi me crucificásteis cuando dije que tenía gap+soporte y ahí se quedó, no es por nada.



A mi me parece como sin deuda...


----------



## Hagen (12 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Más que rica, me estoy recuprando de la debacle de febrero...
> Ahora ya tengo la cuenta en verde.



Esto es una pelea de boxeo, tienes que saber que te van a golpear, pero que hay que seguir luchando.

Como decian, hay nuevas gacelas en el foro, pero pocos llevan desde siempre con el trading. 

Me acuerdo de "Festival del Humor" con el Avatar que tenia.... ¿si estas, pasa a saludar?

Me alegro que estes en verde


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> A mi me parece como sin deuda...



pues calcula el book value y descuenta el EPS negativo, no da dividendo no?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre, lo que a mi como profesional no me gusto fue que a traves de bancos, promotoras y agencias inmobiliarias ( sobre todo franquicias tipo tecnoguasa y de ese estilo ) se metiera en el ajo a mileuristas ignorantes patrios e importados, contandoles milongas.
> 
> No entre en ese juego y deje de ganar mucha pasta, pero duermo la mar de tranquilo.
> 
> ...




Yo no sé que coño os pasa con lo de especular.

Se puede, y se debe especular con todo, y para todo.



¿ Hay algo seguro en la vida ?

No.

¿ Hay algo entonces con lo que no se pueda especular?

Tampoco.


De lo que si que hay que estar en contra, y se debe de estar en contra, es cualquier monopolio de facto. Por ejemplo, el dinero.

Os puedo asegurar que si no existiera el actual sistema ponzi monetario, muchas de las especulaciones de las que se habla en este hilo y en este foro, serían historia, porque ante igualdad de circunstancias, y competencia de dinero, acabarian preponderando aquellas unidades monetarias, más estables, y menos devaluables. Lo que no puede ser, y no podía ser de hecho, era que todo el mundo se estuviera haciendo rico a la vez, con la mierda de las casas...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2010)

¿REE o Enagas?

no sé en cual entrar la semana que viene


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> pues calcula el book value y descuenta el EPS negativo, no da dividendo no?



Hablamos de Nvax, no¿?


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Mar 2010)

El Ibex está bastante tocado. EX y S&P han subido bastante con el dato macro y el Ibex apenas lo hizo 30 puntos.


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Como ves el lunes???



Me gustaría saber como terminamos hoy para decirlo, aunque en principio lo veo bajista, creo que ya vamos a empezar a corregir. Pero existe la posibilidad de que corrijamos esta misma tarde, entonces creo que el lunes seguiríamos hacia arriba, aunque esto lo veo menos probable.

Ultimamente las sesiones de los gringos suelen ser muy laterales hasta que cierra Europa.

Resumiendo, me gustaría tener más datos para decidir.

edito: en este momento corrección significa bajada leve, no gran guano ni mucho menos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Yo no sé que coño os pasa con lo de especular.
> 
> Se puede, y se debe especular con todo, y para todo.
> 
> ...




Para los de foro que estáis muy progres...

Cuando compráis una caja de condones de 12 porque tenéis una cita ocasional estáis especulando, ya que, difícilmente vais a necesitar más de un rango entre 0-3 condones.

Especuladores!!!!

(Se perdona a los que lo compran del me-encabrona a 3,50 la caja por consideranse lonchafinismo)

Además los condones son un bien de primera necesidad y los estáis acaparando y subiendo su precio...


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

Tenemos dato a las 16:00 y será una buena razón para subir más o corregir.

Yo creo que la reacción será al alza, aunque ya hemos máximos hoy y estoy algo dudoso, de todas formas creo que deberíamos auparnos algo por encima de los 1150 del S&P para empezar a hacer un pullback.

El nivel 1152 lo di como resistencia este sábado y estamos por encima ahora mismo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Hablamos de Nvax, no¿?



SIP!

Se ha tomado muy bien el dato, es una buenísima señal, ahora sí que se puede merendar la resistencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

Delta Petroleum has reported that its net loss attributable to common stockholders for the fourth quarter ended December 31, 2009 was $34.1 million, or $0.12 per diluted share, compared to a net loss attributable to common stockholders of $460.7 million, or $4.55 per diluted share, for the fourth quarter ended December 31, 2008. 

Total revenues for the fourth quarter of 2009 were $76.9 million, compared to $53.5 million for the corresponding period of 2008. 

Net loss attributable to common stockholders for the year ended December 31, 2009 was $328.8 million, or $1.56 per diluted share, compared to a net loss attributable to common stockholders of $456.1 million, or $4.77 per diluted share, for 2008. 

Total revenues for the year ended December 31, 2009 were $182.4 million, compared to $271.2 million for the year ended December 31, 2008. 

John Wallace, president and COO of Delta, said: "We are pleased to report our financial results for the full year 2009 and for the fourth quarter of 2009. Clearly, 2009 proved to be a very challenging year for Delta beginning with the drop in natural gas prices during the first half of the year, and further compounded by liquidity and bank covenant concerns for much of the year."


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

Pues parece que ya empezamos a corregir y será hasta el final de la sesión europea, creo que voy a quedarme dentro de todo y el lunes ya largaré o ampliaré según como lo vea.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

Vamos GAM cae!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2010)

Un guanizado, gracias


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un guanizado, gracias



Que no te timen, este 'guanizado' es un fake como una casa


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2010)

joder, con las ARIAs


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Que no te timen, este 'guanizado' es un fake como una casa



Yo también lo espero


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> joder, con las ARIAs



Ahora podríamos estar todos en el yate tomando gin-tonics y jugando al poker...


----------



## Interesado (12 Mar 2010)

*Hasta los 8.70*



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vamos GAM cae!!!!!!!!!



Sell & Hold, Luca... Sell & Hold.

Yo creo que las podremos soltar bien en 8.70-8.80.


----------



## Interesado (12 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que ya empezamos a corregir y será hasta el final de la sesión europea, creo que voy a quedarme dentro de todo y el lunes ya largaré o ampliaré según como lo vea.



Las Danone se han puesto bastante feas... ya te avisé que entraba. :ouch:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Sell & Hold, Luca... Sell & Hold.
> 
> Yo creo que las podremos soltar bien en 8.70-8.80.



He soltado unas pocas por si acaso, no vaya a ser que el lunes nos violeen...

Entré a 9,40, ,me he quitado 1500 a 9,46

Más Sell & hold que nosotros.. creo que sólo nos gana Tonuel que va corto dede los 6000 en el Ibex.


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Las Danone se han puesto bastante feas... ya te avisé que entraba. :ouch:



Pues he ampliado a ver si hacen nuevo máximo el lunes por la mañana y las largo definitivamente.

edito: He ampliado por la parte baja del lateral, si bajan de 43.92 es posible que las fusile.

edito: acabo de ver que si hacen máximo podrían irse mucho más arriba, no me quedará más remedio que aguantarlas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

NVAX está muy interesante para largos, a ver dónde rebota.

DPTR marean al personal aunque los datos son buenísimos.. DP dónde viste rumores de Chapter 19 ¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues he ampliado a ver si hacen nuevo máximo el lunes por la mañana y las largo definitivamente.
> 
> edito: He ampliado por la parte baja del lateral, si bajan de 43.92 es posible que las fusile.
> 
> edito: acabo de ver que si hacen máximo podrían irse mucho más arriba, no me quedará más remedio que aguantarlas.



Ok entonces tu amplías pero no pirmidas, me lo apunto, aunque lo veo igual de arriesgado porque te subes el precio medio...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

GAM tiene una sobreventa muy fuerte...

No si al final hasta vamos a ganar dinero hoija...


En verde, casi lloro de la emoción...


----------



## debianita (12 Mar 2010)

Quien ha quitado el tapón de las Gamesas? Saludos y felicidades a los cortos!


----------



## Interesado (12 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> NVAX está muy interesante para largos, a ver dónde rebota.
> 
> DPTR marean al personal aunque los datos son buenísimos.. DP dónde viste rumores de Chapter 19 ¿?



Mmm... tentador. ienso:
Igual si llegara a 2.2$, pero me temo que es mucha marcha para mi.

Gamesa se va por el retrete. )


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ok entonces tu amplías pero no pirmidas, me lo apunto, aunque lo veo igual de arriesgado porque te subes el precio medio...



Con más de 1,5 euros de beneficio por acción no es peligroso, además he ampliado una quinta parte solo.

Al final me he salido de las Renault con 1 euro de beneficio por acción, Interdin dice que no hay cortos disponibles y eso me ha dado miedito :cook:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Con más de 1,5 euros de beneficio por acción no es peligroso, además he ampliado una quinta parte solo.
> 
> Al final me he salido de las Renault con 1 euro de beneficio por acción, Interdin dice que no hay cortos disponibles y eso me ha dado miedito :cook:



EN R4 eso es subida asegurada


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Mar 2010)

La diferencia entre piramidar y ampliar es si lo haces con pérdidas o con ganancias. Cuiriosamente se hacen más operaciones de ese estilo cuando pierdes que cuando ganas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

NVAX rebotando fuerte, el Gap a la baja que hizo ha hecho de soporte. (el del día 10)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 Mar 2010)

Me voy, pasad un buen fin de semana, si el lunes gano dinero con gamesa se me quitará un poco la mala hostia que tengo...

Buen fin de semana!


----------



## Africano (12 Mar 2010)

Vendidas todas las Arias a 3,2 :baba: casi hasta me ha dado pena y todo.


----------



## tonuel (12 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Sell & Hold, Luca... Sell & Hold.
> 
> Yo creo que las podremos soltar bien en 8.70-8.80.





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> He soltado unas pocas por si acaso, no vaya a ser que el lunes nos violeen...
> 
> Entré a 9,40, ,me he quitado 1500 a 9,46
> 
> Más Sell & hold que nosotros.. creo que sólo nos gana Tonuel que va corto dede los 6000 en el Ibex.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Mar 2010)

bueno señores a disfrutar del finde, a mi este me toca quedarme e Madrid, pero el que viene ya me echan el barquito al agua y me largo a pescar xd......si hace buen tiempo claro :fiufiu:

a ver si hay suerte la semana que viene y la bolsa me paga la factura del mantenimiento anual :rolleye:


----------



## carloszorro (12 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ojo al euro que está pelandose con los 3680



Cuidado que podrían frenarlo en el corto plazo en las cercanías del 1,3843 aproximadamente


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2010)

A medio plazo, el EUR seguirá bajando versus al USD.

Ya se encargarán de ello los manipuladores usanos ....


----------



## carloszorro (12 Mar 2010)

bertok dijo:


> A medio plazo, el EUR seguirá bajando versus al USD.
> 
> Ya se encargarán de ello los manipuladores usanos ....



Si, a medio plazo la tendencia es bajista, pero antes debería rebotar hacia la zona de 1,40
una especie de corrección a toda la caída que lleva este año, debería...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2010)

Que mal rollo 

El sp lamiendo los 1050, rompiendo un canal alcista que se ha ido formando estos días

me temo que caeremos algo la semana que viene


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Mar 2010)

Como se nota que os habéis ido todos de finde con las plusvalías, je je.

Finalmente he salido del eurodolar, no me fío para la próxima semana. Si hace una pequeña corrección volveré a entrar. No quiero estrujar más a la vaca, no vaya a ser que me quede pillada y pierda todo lo que he ganado.

Buen finde a todos. Mulder espero ansiosamente a que llegue mañana para leer tu análisis para la próxima semana. Los estás clavando, ya sabes que si un día quieres venir por el norte, tienes pagadas unas cañas y unos pintxos.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2010)

A los buenos días!

Aquí traigo el análisis semanal, en esta ocasión es bastante dificil ver por donde ira el mercado, principalmente porque tenemos al S&P en máximos anuales lo cual complica mucho la visibilidad y trastoca los plazos, además tenemos vencimiento de futuros trimestral.

Durante estos últimos dias anuncié una sorpresa para este fin de semana, pues bien ha llegado el momento, en este análisis voy a ponerme el traje de trapecista y voy a hacer *el más dificil todavía*. Voy a intentar predecir, además del día, *la hora exacta* de los giros de mercado. Pero antes les advierto de que este sistema es *totalmente experimental* y les aviso desde *ya* que *no basen su operativa en ello*, aunque he de decir que he hecho algunas pruebas y ha funcionado bastante bien, de lo contrario no lo pondría aquí.

Vamos al lio, tengan presente que el análisis se hace combinadamente sobre el futuro del mini-S&P 500 y el futuro del eurostoxx.

Esta semana empezaremos bajistas en Europa y USA hasta el martes donde habrá un probable giro al alza hasta el viernes que viene, es probable que estemos más laterales que alcistas realmente, voy a detallar lo que ocurrirá durante la semana:

- El *lunes 15*, deberíamos abrir con gap a la baja y seguiremos bajando durante todo el dia.

- El *martes 16*, abriremos con gap a alza pero a las 9 de la mañana volveremos a bajar de nuevo, *es probable que este dia hagamos el mínimo semanal* que debería producirse entre las 13 y las 14 horas, para luego subir hasta las 19 horas.

- El *miercoles 17*, deberíamos abrir con gap pequeño a la baja y girarnos al alza de las 9 hasta las 11, donde corregiremos hasta las 15, momento en que volveremos a subir con fuerza hasta las 19.

- El *jueves 18*, abrirá como el dia anterior aunque bajaremos hasta las 11 y luego subiríamos hasta las 21, este día podríamos hacer probablemente el *máximo semanal*.

- El *viernes 19*, abriremos con gap a la baja y estaremos todo el dia laterales-bajistas, aunque nos darán los bandazos habituales de vencimiento, es probable que a partir de las 19 empecemos a subir.

Es posible que el lunes 22 se abra con gap al alza, pero sea un dia bajista.

El mínimo semanal en el Stoxx debería estar alrededor del 2855, en el S&P en 1142, el máximo del Stoxx en 2975 y en el S&P podríamos auparnos hasta el 1176.

Esta semana no he mirado Ibex ni eurusd, pero como he de irme todo el finde a mi pueblo lo miraré en cuanto pueda y ya lo pondré por aquí.

Espero que el sistema de predicción horario funcione (aunque vuelvo a insistir en que no se fuen de el), a decir verdad espero que el pronóstico diario también se cumpla porque siempre supone un reto acertar aunque ya le haya cogido un poco el truco, pero siempre me puedo equivocar. Esta semana es vencimiento de futuros y los bandazos y manipulaciones podrían hacer que mis previsiones naufraguen un poco hacia el final de la semana.


edito: Se me ha olvidado decir que mi sistema horario aun no cubre todos los cambios de tendencia que se podrían dar, es decir, pueden ocurrir cambios de tendencia en tramos horarios que no hayan sido previstos por mi, aunque estoy trabajando en ello.


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Mar 2010)

Mulder, solo que aciertes en un 70% en tus predicciones te mereces una estatua!


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Mar 2010)

Anonadada me he quedado.
:8::8::8:


----------



## Interesado (13 Mar 2010)

Impresionante. Eso sí que es mojarse.

Lo único que no me cuadra es que pinta demasiado lateral-bajista para ser una semana de vencimiento. Aún asi tiene sentido empezar bajando para hacer máximo cuando el vencimiento.


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Impresionante. Eso sí que es mojarse.
> 
> Lo único que no me cuadra es que pinta demasiado lateral-bajista para ser una semana de vencimiento. Aún asi tiene sentido empezar bajando para hacer máximo cuando el vencimiento.



Lo que parece claro bajo mi punto de vista es que para el jueves/ viernes tendremos máximos semanales. Los vencimientos mandan.
Y me apuro a decir quer tambien es válido para el Ibex


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Mar 2010)

....... Mulder, no somos dignos!!! 

Como la claves te veo saliendo por la tele jajaajjaajaa


En otro orden de cosas: para quienes vais el próximo viernes a la conferencia. No sé si habéis quedado ya, si no es así enviarme un privado (para no guarrear más el hilo: ya tenemos suficiente con forocoches e inmobiliaria ) y nos organizamos los de este hilo o me incluís en el grupo 

Regards!

Reve


----------



## kokaine (13 Mar 2010)

Mulder el sistema que pones seria idoneo para operar con futuros del EX50. Lo mismo me animo y pruebo a ver que pasa.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Mar 2010)

Mulder, cuando tengas tiempo miranos el EUR/USD
Creo que se encuentra en una zona clave


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Mar 2010)

*Mulder es mi pastor, nada me falta*







Si aciertas propongo a los habituales de este hilo hacer una quedada con invitacion a mariscada y salida a hombros por la puerta grande , posteriormente convocar elecciones anticipadas y proponerte como menistro dacienda vitalicio con poderes plenipotenciarios.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Mar 2010)

Para quienes estáis interesados en materias primas y navieras

Are Shipping Numbers Masking A Stealth Commodities Selloff?


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Mulder, cuando tengas tiempo miranos el EUR/USD
> Creo que se encuentra en una zona clave



Los 1,38 son clave.

Por indicadores podría tirar un poco más hasta los 1,40 pero habría que ir con cuidado.

La verdad es que no me inspira confianza, al menos por ahora. Si rompe al alza y consolida, el siguiente tirón al alza podría ser muy interesante.


----------



## pollastre (13 Mar 2010)

> - El lunes 15, deberíamos abrir con gap a la baja y seguiremos bajando durante todo el dia.



Sea pues. Mis cortos abiertos en 1149, y un servidor, agradecen la previsión.


----------



## rosonero (14 Mar 2010)

Aprovecho la tranquilidad del fin de semana para dejaros unas fotos de la que se lió en la costa brava esta semana.

A la mañana siguiente a la tormenta este era el paisaje

<a href="http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff184/rosonero/?action=view&current=IMG_2004R.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff184/rosonero/IMG_2004R.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff184/rosonero/?action=view&current=IMG_2000R.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff184/rosonero/IMG_2000R.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

La tarde de la tormenta de nieve con una cámara protegida con una funda plástica sumergible.


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2010)

> Aprovecho la tranquilidad del fin de semana para dejaros unas fotos de la que se lió en la costa brava esta semana



Otro que se ha ido de fin de semana con las _'plusvies' _::


----------



## rosonero (14 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Aprovecho la tranquilidad del fin de semana para dejaros unas fotos de la que se lió en la costa brava esta semana.
> 
> A la mañana siguiente a la tormenta este era el paisaje
> 
> ...





pollastre dijo:


> Otro que se ha ido de fin de semana con las _'plusvies' _::



Je je, Esta semana he estado sin electricidad dos días y medio así que sin calefacción, teléfono, internec ... mis pluvis han sido pírricas. Por otra parte no estoy en la costa brava de finde, soy de aquí. 

La tarde de la tormenta de nieve con una cámara protegida con una funda plástica sumergible


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Mar 2010)

Roso, ¿és Roses?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Mar 2010)

Yo no voy a ir a lo de BCN, pero creo que con los que somos ya aqui, y con el tiempo que llevamos posteando, bien que podríamos hacer una quedada un finde para charlar sobre mercados etc.

Hay ofertas en Paradores relativamente atractivas/ o ir a la nieve ( que yo sepa Luca y Tonuel van), o alguna cosa por el estilo.

Que por proponer, no quede...


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Mar 2010)

Yo estoy a punto de que me bloqueen el acceso a esta página ("¡¡ya estás otra vez en el foro ese!!"), así que, si insinúo lo del fin de semana, me piden el divorcio automáticamente.


----------



## rosonero (14 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Roso, ¿és Roses?



Las fotos son de Palamós pero claro, está bastante irreconocible.

En cuanto a la charla de viernes había pensado en fabricar un cartelito rollo azafata de congresos con el nombre del hilo


----------



## Interesado (14 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Las fotos son de Palamós pero claro, está bastante irreconocible.
> 
> En cuanto a la charla de viernes había pensado en fabricar un cartelito rollo azafata de congresos con el nombre del hilo



Nah, mejor quedar en algún sitio y para reconocernos preguntar "habéis visto el ibex" a la gente que haya por allí.

Mucho más divertido. :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo estoy a punto de que me bloqueen el acceso a esta página ("¡¡ya estás otra vez en el foro ese!!"), así que, si insinúo lo del fin de semana, me piden el divorcio automáticamente.



¿ marido visillero ? 

A mi santa le enseño de vez en cuando post del foro, especialmente los que me rio mucho con comentarios ironicos, lastima que sin los tags ya no es lo mismo 

Como este mes me fue mejor de lo habitual en el trabajo y tengo algo de pasta no se si perderla en bolsa o si gastarmela en el puente y en semana santa viajando con toda la familia en plan hoteles en vez de ir a mi casa de verano : , al final una solucion mixta creo, puente en hoteles y semana santa en galicia...... asi puedo perder algo en bolsa ienso:


----------



## Wataru_ (14 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo estoy a punto de que me bloqueen el acceso a esta página ("¡¡ya estás otra vez en el foro ese!!"), así que, si insinúo lo del fin de semana, me piden el divorcio automáticamente.



Te veo pillándote un Iphone y posteando desde el baño... jaja.

Por ejemplo, en my family no hay problemas ese estilo juas, mis sobrinas cuando van a casa del abuelo dicen que vive en el ático (Donde están los pcs).

Tu lo que pasa es que eres "mu novata" aún xD has de decirle: ah,¿vamos a salir? ¿dónde me vas a llevar? ya verás como calla, jaja.

Un saludo 

Zulo: Voto por lo mixto... xD, sino tu mujer va a pensar cosas "raras"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Te veo pillándote un Iphone y posteando desde el baño... jaja.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en my family no hay problemas ese estilo juas, mis sobrinas cuando van a casa del abuelo dicen que vive en el ático (Donde están los pcs).
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Nah, mejor quedar en algún sitio y para reconocernos preguntar "habéis visto el ibex" a la gente que haya por allí.
> 
> Mucho más divertido. :Baile:



¿Y si nos disfrazamos directamente de gacelillas?


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> *Tras 25 años aguantando a un tipo como yo *no creo que nada le parezca raro.
> 
> Por cierto, yo no se donde esta la crisis joder, he estado buscando casas rurales con encanto para el puete y todo lleno oija



Vas a subir la media del hilo, que aquí son todos unos yogurines.

Y, por cierto, se dice "hoyga", que parece usted nuevo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> *Vas a subir la media del hilo*, que aquí son todos unos yogurines.
> 
> Y, por cierto, *se dice "hoyga", *que parece usted nuevo.



Bueno 45 tacos, no soy un yogurin pero ya sabes que las mujeres envejecen y los hombres maduramos 

*se dice "hoyga", * es que soy jallejo oija , concretamente soy de Vijo y no lo niejo

otra cosa ¿ he visto por ahi que va a haber una charla dle foro en Madrid ?

segun la futuremuldermachine : *- El lunes 15, deberíamos abrir con gap a la baja y seguiremos bajando durante todo el dia * ¿ ya habeis abierto los cortos ? 

Yo no se si arriesgarme a tirarme a la piscina vendiendo en la apertura e intentar recomprar a ultima hora mas barato, me temo que mis URBAS poco o nada tienen que ver con los indices.


----------



## rosonero (15 Mar 2010)

El gap a a la baja ya se esta cumpliendo, de +40 a -17 en este momento en IG markets. 
De todas maneras recordar ese movimiento que suele hacer el Ibex los días bajistas y que destr0 nos explicó, empieza cayendo pero entre 09:05/10 y 09:30 rebote para luego seguir cayendo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2010)

despertaros vagos, que sus van a quitar los cortos de las manos, vamos que semacaban 

Ya veo que el finde se ha disfrutado y cuesta levantarse los lunes


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Buenos días a todos.

Mulder gracias por la previsión, voy poniendo órdenes de compra en GAM....

Creo que hoy puede ser un día interesante en ABG...


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Veo que en el Stoxx ya hemos abierto con gap a la baja y de momento estamos laterales como corresponde a estas horas. Ayer me estuve entreteniendo acabando el programa que me permitirá 'mapear' mejor los tramos horarios según el timing y en estos momentos aun le estoy dando los últimos toques.

A lo mejor voy adelantando algo de lo que se podría cocer en los mercados, pero antes he de asegurarme de que los resultados son los correctos.

¿alguien sabe cuando se hace el cambio a horario de verano en USA?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2010)

O los datos de preapertura que estoy viendo en infobolsa son erroneos o mal empieza el analisis semanal de Mulder, veo que sube un 1 % casi :8:

EDITO : Ya se va poniendo plano un 0,29 arriba


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Inditex en 47, empieza a estar para cortos...


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2010)

Me acabo de salir de las Danone, no me fio ni un pelo de lo que harán hoy, tal vez entre mañana de nuevo porque aun espero un movimiento fuerte al alza, pero antes parece que deben corregir un poco.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Que planito está el chulibex.... dónde están las gacelas ¿?


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

TL5 ... a lo suyo, recuperar el gacelerio. XD


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Tiembla ARIAd!!!

El grupo farmacéutico gallego Zeltia SA (ZEL.MC) dijo el lunes que el antitumoral Yondelis, desarrollado por su filial PharmaMar y una división de Johnson & Johnson (JNJ), ha recibido nuevas aprobaciones para sarcoma de tejidos blandos y cáncer de ovario en cinco nuevos países. 

En concreto, Yondelis ha sido aprobado para el tratamiento del sarcoma de tejidos blandos en Israel, Panamá y Ucrania, dijo la compañía en un hecho relevante remitido el lunes a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores. 

En el caso de cáncer de ovario, el antitumoral de origen marino podrá comercializarse en Paraguay y Azerbaiyán. 

Yondelis está actualmente aprobado en 56 países, añadió la compañía.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> TL5 ... a lo suyo, recuperar el gacelerio. XD



Pide unos cortos a saco, se están pasando los MM... para mí que hoy cierra en rojo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Están cerrando cortos en GAM.. pega unas piñas para arriba muy curiosas...

Aguantad un poco a ver si le sacamos 1 €...


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

GAMESA, viendo el vol, hoy no espero grandes subidas... los MMs tienen encargos pendientes... TL5.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> GAMESA, viendo el vol, hoy no espero grandes subidas... los MMs tienen encargos pendientes... TL5.



No creo que la suba a 11€ pero si lo hacen cierra a 10.30, digo yo que no la liarán ahora hasta el vencimiento no? mucho tiempo subiendo...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

En GAM, el viernes a las 4 y a las 5 vendieron dos paquetes gordos que tiraron la cotización 15cts. Si sube un poco más me meto corto


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En GAM, el viernes a las 4 y a las 5 vendieron dos paquetes gordos que tiraron la cotización 15cts. Si sube un poco más me meto corto



Hablas de TL5 o de GAM ¿?

Yo voy a poner una orden en TL5...

EDIT: OK lo has puesto justo cuando escribía.

Yo no amplío, veo mejor TL5...


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Todo dependerá de la tendencia semanal en los mercados... hoy wano light.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hablas de TL5 o de GAM ¿?
> 
> Yo voy a poner una orden en TL5...
> 
> ...



En I4Poors (Mulder trade mark) tenemos forbidden los cortos a T5 :´( 

OHL tiene buena pinta después de todo lo que la subieron la semana pasada.


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

El mercado abre a las 14:30h... el nuevo tren aka NVAX está preparado... DP HF TARGET ------------APRIL .ABOVE 4.00USD-----------------


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

Mulder, que majos son los de Interdin

Estimad@ Cliente,

Este pasado fin de semana han cambiado al horario de verano en EE.UU., sin embargo en Europa este cambio se realizará el domingo 28 de Marzo. Por este motivo durante este período tendremos una hora de diferencia menos de lo habitual con respecto al horario americano.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2010)

Rebuscando entre la basura he encontrado esto urbas noticia

si ya se que estoy muy pesado , pero veo que de momento se queda donde esta y no me salta el stop lost , tampoco veo nada que comprar entre hoy y mañana ( siguiendo el analisis semanal de Mulder ) .

¿ son fantasias de un pillado lo que dicen o puede ser cierto ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En I4Poors (Mulder trade mark) tenemos forbidden los cortos a T5 :´(
> 
> OHL tiene buena pinta después de todo lo que la subieron la semana pasada.



Yo he puesto una orden a 10,65 y no me ha entrado por 0,005......

El san está de capa caída, pide unos largos...

Si pongo 3 decimales R4 me dice que orden errónea... menudos chorizos....


Adios a mi guano en TL5 me lo perdí... 10,53 ahora mismo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Rebuscando entre la basura he encontrado esto urbas noticia
> 
> si ya se que estoy muy pesado , pero veo que de momento se queda donde esta y no me salta el stop lost , tampoco veo nada que comprar entre hoy y mañana ( siguiendo el analisis semanal de Mulder ) .
> 
> ¿ son fantasias de un pillado lo que dicen o puede ser cierto ?



Fantasías de pillado sin duda, aquí lo llamamos wishful thinking.

Te lo comento, porque es mejor ser frío y listo como un roboc que tener esperanza alguna, eso no ayuda nada...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> OHL tiene buena pinta después de todo lo que la subieron la semana pasada.



Ha sido escribirlo y 30cts parriba, que hojo tengo hoyga!!!! ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ha sido escribirlo y 30cts parriba, que hojo tengo hoyga!!!! ::



R3v3nANT=VIX=HL

(Es coña eh no se me mosquee... ni tú tampoco HL que nos lees...)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

ABG para compensarse a Ibex tiene que ponerse en 19,25... eso según mi sistema de Betas pero ojo que están con el rollo de pillar pasta con las termicas solares... (operación gran pillada solar)


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> R3v3nANT=VIX=HL
> 
> (Es coña eh no se me mosquee... ni tú tampoco HL que nos lees...)



nah, yo no me pico


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> nah, yo no me pico



OHL es muy chunga, GAM cumple la teoría de mercado al lado suya así que imagínate...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> El mercado abre a las 14:30h... el nuevo tren aka NVAX está preparado... DP HF TARGET ------------APRIL .ABOVE 4.00USD-----------------



Es posible, dibuja un grafico muy bonito, voy a poner una orden a 2,20 ya que tiene un Gap pendiente y es posible que rompa la parte baja del canal que está dibujando para subir fuerte.

No´se si ,mixtables miró los fundamentales de la acción... voy a ver el último QX en msn finance


DP el EUR/USD está MUY PELIGROSO para operar en USA ahora mismo no crees.....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Para el Q3 de 2009 tenría un book value de 0,80 per share, no está nada mal para lo que ronda el Nasdaq, es bastante mejor que ARIA sin duda.


El Q4 lo publicaron hace nada no? me puedes dar un enlace para verlo?


----------



## pyn (15 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,
espero que con NVAX no pase como con las ARIAD, medio foro con ellas durante medio año y luego abandonais el barco.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

OK, ya lo he mirado aquí.

NOVAVAX Reports Fourth Quarter and 2009 Year-End Financial Results: PRNewswire Business News: US:NVAX - MSN Money

Tiene un book value per share de 0,77


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días,
> espero que con NVAX no pase como con las ARIAD, medio foro con ellas durante medio año y luego abandonais el barco.



Aria tiene un book value negativo.... es puro aire.


----------



## Catacrack (15 Mar 2010)

Me dan asco las gamesas, al final nos daran dinero pero no sin antes matarnos de aburrimiento.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Me dan asco las gamesas, al final nos daran dinero pero no sin antes matarnos de aburrimiento.



Bienvenido al club de Sell & Hold...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

El puñetero EX no rompe el soporte de los 2.884


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El puñetero EX no rompe el soporte de los 2.884



Sï y el Chulibex el 11k le cuesta.. estamos esperando a USA, espero no rebotar....:ouch:


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Si, al menos no tienen DEUDA y a medio plazo es muy probable que vuelva a los 5.xx a 8.xx 

La vacuna RSV, nos va a ofrecer una nueva inyección de capital.

Por otro lado, tienen cash suficiente para 12 meses, si es cierto que ahora están consumiendo gran parte en los trials.

En el momento que MEXICO confirme el OK, veremos un breakout en la cotización.


----------



## pyn (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA CADALORA dijo:


> Aria tiene un book value negativo.... es puro aire.



¿Y sabiendo eso por qué te metiste en ella?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Y sabiendo eso por qué te metiste en ella?



Tiene un patrón de burbuja.


----------



## pyn (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA CADALORA dijo:


> Tiene un patrón de burbuja.



No entiendo, entonces sólo te metiste para especular a corto plazo ¿no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> No entiendo, entonces sólo te metiste para especular a corto plazo ¿no?



Claro, es cuestión de tiempo que se meta una piña increíble.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Joder con las mamachicho, pongo una orden a 10,53 y se me vuelven a escapar-....


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Increíble... no tanto... pero está claro que Harvey conoce el funcionamiento ... 1.7M de salario al año... y sus stock options + pufos variados.

Ha sido un error el salirme antes de tiempo??? 7 meses son demasiados...

<style></style>Ariad Directors Resign En Masse, Accuse CEO of “Grossly Inappropriate” Behavior | Xconomy

0.56USD en diciembre 2008.

FONDOS vendiendo y especulando con warrants... etc.


----------



## debianita (15 Mar 2010)

Luca! Ahora puedes pillar las mamachichos :XX: Yo he picoteado una poquitas esta mañana... me dan grima, pero lo estaban pidiendo a gritos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca! Ahora puedes pillar las mamachichos :XX: Yo he picoteado una poquitas esta mañana... me dan grima, pero lo estaban pidiendo a gritos



Llevo alguna a 10,60 pero con poquito, se pueden volver locos y subierlas a 11, yo espero salir hoy a 10,25, un trading rápido que tengo que ir a hacer la compra.


----------



## debianita (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Llevo alguna a 10,60 pero con poquito, se pueden volver locos y subierlas a 11, yo espero salir hoy a 10,25, un trading rápido que tengo que ir a hacer la compra.



Mi objetivo es similar, cerrarlas hoy. Sino.. ya me veo con la tecnica de Seld and Hold


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

Al final tendré que cerrar cortos con esta M de 0,5% de bajada  gggggrrrrr

No me hace gracia dejarlos abiertos de cara a la apertura USA.


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al final tendré que cerrar cortos con esta M de 0,5% de bajada  gggggrrrrr
> 
> No me hace gracia dejarlos abiertos de cara a la apertura USA.



Estamos alcistas por eso las bajadas son realmente laterales y no es muy recomendable ponerse corto, además los objetivos de bajada están cerca, así que tampoco se puede ganar mucho.


----------



## pyn (15 Mar 2010)

Que se haya parado en 10990 no es buena noticia para los cortos, de ser un día de bajada deberían haber cedido más.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

A ver si los volvemos a tocar. En el EX he puesto el cierre en 2884.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Que no panda el cúnico que Mulder dice que el min semanal es el martes.


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Enlarge Penis, Iron Crotch, Iron Penis, Qigong penis ahí hay muchos largos... XD


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Briefing.com: Upgrades/Downgrades

*Coverage Initiated*


Sort alphabetically | Sort by brokers


<table class="tbl1" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><thead> <tr> <th style="width: 120px;">Company</th> <th style="width: 47px;">Ticker</th> <th style="width: 134px;">Brokerage Firm</th> <th>Ratings Change</th> <th style="width: 66px;">Price Target</th> </tr> </thead> <tbody><tr> <td>Beazer Homes</td> <td>BZH</td> <td>Citigroup</td> <td>Buy</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr class="bgBlue"> <td>JDS Uniphase</td> <td>JDSU</td> <td>Auriga U.S.A</td> <td>Buy</td> <td>$15</td> </tr> <tr> <td>Finisar</td> <td>FNSR</td> <td>Auriga U.S.A</td> <td>Buy</td> <td>$19</td> </tr> <tr class="bgBlue"> <td>Oclaro</td> <td>OCLR</td> <td>Auriga U.S.A</td> <td>Buy</td> <td>$3</td> </tr> <tr> <td>Green Plains Renewable Energy</td> <td>GPRE</td> <td>Jefferies & Co</td> <td>Buy</td> <td>$17.50</td> </tr> <tr class="bgBlue"> <td>*Mac-Gray Corp*</td> <td>*TUC*</td> <td>*Roth Capital*</td> <td>*Buy*</td> <td>*$16*</td> </tr> <tr> <td>*Novavax*</td> <td>*NVAX*</td> <td>*Roth Capital*</td> <td>*Buy*</td> <td>*$5*</td> </tr> <tr class="bgBlue"> <td>Heckmann</td> <td>HEK</td> <td>Roth Capital</td> <td>Buy</td> <td>$8</td> </tr> <tr> <td>Sonic Solutions</td> <td>SNIC</td> <td>Merriman</td> <td>Neutral</td> <td>
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

<center class="Estilo2">Renta 4 le invita al seminario: "CFDs nacionales e internacionales" </center> * <center></center>* 


Lugar: *Renta 4 XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*
Fecha: *XXX marzo de 2010*
Hora: *18 horas*
 Para confirmar asistencia o conocer más detalles del seminario, puede llamar al teléfono *XXXX*, o enviar un correo electrónico a
Esperando contar con su presencia, reciba un cordial saludo,
Renta 4 XXXXX


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Novavax, Inc. - Google Finance

PM ... aquí hay Luca*GAP*?

XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Novavax, Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> PM ... aquí hay Luca*GAP*?
> 
> XD



Seguramente.


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

No way... hemos pagado el doble a los MMs de ARIAd... ha sido complicado... pero no han podido rechazar mi oferta.

Nos vemos en los 5.00USD

XD


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

*Novavax* (NVAX) may also be among Monday's winners after Roth Capital initiated coverage of the biopharmaceutical company's stock with a buy rating and a price target of $5. Roth analysts said they believe a successful outcome of pivotal Phase II trials in Mexico for its H1N1 vaccine will bode well for shares and may result in more foreign partnerships. Novavax closed Friday at $2.33 a share. The 50-day average daily volume for Novavax is 1.52 million.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Mar 2010)

Buenos días a todos:

He subido unos archivos a la kelly campo, aunque me he dado cuenta que algunos no me deja porque pesan demasiados.


Echar un vistazo al de SuperStocks, es un clásico. Es el padre de los PSR (Price to Sales Ratios).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Pre-Market 
Time (ET) Pre-Market 
Price Pre-Market 
Share Volume 
08:21 $ 2.42 300 
08:21 $ 2.42 300 
08:21 $ 2.42 300 
08:21 $ 2.42 300 
08:20 $ 2.50 125 
08:18 $ 2.48 500 
08:16 $ 2.45 2,000 
08:16 $ 2.45 1,000 
08:03 $ 2.41 500 
08:02 $ 2.41 1,500 
08:00 $ 2.39 400 
08:00 $ 2.38 1,000 
08:00 $ 2.38 200 
08:00 $ 2.38 300 


Estáis reclutando gacelas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Los ex ARIAD hemos aprendido.... 2,20 es un buen nivel de entrada cuando corrija, si la entrada es errónea no debería de bajar más de 1,90


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los ex ARIAD hemos aprendido.... 2,20 es un buen nivel de entrada cuando corrija, si la entrada es errónea no debería de bajar más de 1,90



Comparto la opinión... mientras se miran otras.

Ejemplo: Nvax, con 13 millones de acciones cortas y habiendo estado a 1.90-2$ recientemente, "NO" han cerrado posiciones ¿qué quiere decir eso?, pues que la ven más abajo.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Wataru... craso error.. esas posis cortas, son gran parte de los fondos que van largos... de ahí que no las cierren.

Pero vamos... que esta vez en 5,00USD....... DP HF vende el primero!

XD


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... craso error.. esas posis cortas, son gran parte de los fondos que van largos... de ahí que no las cierren.
> 
> Pero vamos... que esta vez en 5,00USD....... DP HF vende el primero!
> 
> XD



Te recuerdo los 7 dolares de Ariad con JPM, los 6 con Barclays y casi nos arruinan...

No te digo que vaya a subir o a bajar, te digo que no me van a camelar con cuentos. (No es por ti... hablo por los MMs).

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Ah... eso ya lo sabemos... pero hay que sacar provecho de sus juegos... jijiji!

pronto vamos a ver noticias de nuevos Partners... XD


----------



## Interesado (15 Mar 2010)

Yo la estuve mirando el otro día y ya comenté que 2.20 me parecía una entrada golosa.

Tampoco es que me vaya mucho el rollo NASDAQ de todas modos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Mar 2010)

Señores, al final quienes van a BCN¿?.

Lo digo porque al final después de una oferta irrechazable, posiblemente vaya


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo la estuve mirando el otro día y ya comenté que 2.20 me parecía una entrada golosa.
> 
> Tampoco es que me vaya mucho el rollo NASDAQ de todas modos.



Ahora mismo también nos están mareando con la divisa. Si esto tira "parriba", romperá las resistencias en 1.37-.38$ y nos volvemos a plantar en el 1.45$ por €. Más riesgo añadido... yo me vuelvo para Europa que no para España.

Un saludo

Mix ¿Oferta de hembra? xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ahora mismo también nos están mareando con la divisa. Si esto tira "parriba", romperá las resistencias en 1.37-.38$ y nos volvemos a plantar en el 1.45$ por €. Más riesgo añadido... yo me vuelvo para Europa que no para España.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Mix ¿Oferta de hembra? xD



Efectivamente, yo he dejado el nasdaq por si me violea el EUR/USD.

Ofertas no rechazables:


Cerveza gratis.

Ir de gratis de vacaciones pagadas porque al amigo le ha dejadi la novia y lo tenía todo pagado.

Rica heredera falta de cariño.

Coche de prueba (para ver cuanto corre y tal)

Coca cola fría en mitad del desierto...


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Cesión de porsche cayenne hybrid versión para un full testing before launch!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Cesión de porsche cayenne hybrid versión para un full testing before launch!!!



Bueno, engloba coche de prueba, tiene 4 ruedas, y en una curva a izquierdas la que menos vueltas dá es la de repuesto...(igual que todos XD)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Mar 2010)

Que va que va, la oferta es de un gran cyberamiguito que me he echado...

Luca, Wata, DP and company deberíais veniros...


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Con dos...

PepsiCo Inc. (PEP) aprobó un aumento del 7% en su dividendo y un programa de recompra de hasta US$15.000 millones en acciones de la empresa hasta junio del 2013. 

El programa de recompra reemplaza a otro que contaba con US$6.400 millones al 1 de enero y vencía en junio. 

Pepsi informó el lunes que planea comprar este año cerca de US$4.400 millones en acciones. 

La empresa recién completó la adquisición de sus dos principales embotelladoras y emitió casi US$4.000 millones en acciones para ayudar a financiar las compras. 

"La medida del directorio refleja la confianza permanente en el crecimiento de nuestro negocio y nuestro compromiso de otorgar sólidos retornos en efectivo a nuestro accionistas", dijo Indra Nooyi, titular del directorio y presidenta ejecutiva de la empresa. 

Las acciones de la compañía subían el 0,3% a US$65,32 en las negociaciones electrónicas previas a la apertura de Wall Street.


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

En otra ocasión, mejor los singles.... con pasta;

WATALUCA CORP.

XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Hombre eso de que sea en BCN, teniendo en cuenta que se caen los edificios por el metro, los trenes llegan tarde y funcionan mal, se abren boquetes de 5 metros porque se rompen las tuberías.. se quedan sin luz.. no le ponen sal a las carreteras...

Pues qué queréis que os diga... deberían de haberlo hecho en Madrid... XDDDDD

La verdad es que me viene muy mal, tengo planes... aunque deberíamos pasar a la realidad en esta bonita secta que tenemos montada.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Que va que va, la oferta es de un gran cyberamiguito que me he echado...
> 
> Luca, Wata, DP and company deberíais veniros...



Mix son 1200 kms desde mi casa y aunque me guste el foro, mi relación de amor está con este hilo.

Uno de los ponentes, Juancarlos... o el organizador no se. No tiene mi respeto (en el ámbito por supuesto económico ), leí en su momento la primera página de su hilo y me pareció que era un apostador, más que una persona de ciencias.

En otra ocasión


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre eso de que sea en BCN, teniendo en cuenta que se caen los edificios por el metro, los trenes llegan tarde y funcionan mal, se abren boquetes de 5 metros porque se rompen las tuberías.. se quedan sin luz.. no le ponen sal a las carreteras...
> 
> Pues qué queréis que os diga... deberían de haberlo hecho en Madrid... XDDDDD
> 
> *La verdad es que me viene muy mal, tengo planes... aunque deberíamos pasar a la realidad en esta bonita secta que tenemos montada.*




Podríamos mirar lo de los paradores, o lo de la estación de ski, si os gusta la nieve.

Yo tengo fichadas ofertas en Cerler y en Grandvalira desde precios de becario como yo hasta para gente con más nivel.





Wataru_ dijo:


> Mix son 1200 kms desde mi casa y aunque me guste el foro, mi relación de amor está con este hilo.
> 
> Uno de los ponentes, Juancarlos... o el organizador no se. No tiene mi respeto (en el ámbito por supuesto económico ), leí en su momento la primera página de su hilo y me pareció que era un apostador, más que una persona de ciencias.
> 
> En otra ocasión



Yo con juancarlosb también tengo mis diferencias, hay cosas en las que no estoy de acuerdo, pero es una oportunidad para luego salir de fiesta y tal...

Por cierto, yo iré preguntando *Habeis visto al IBEX35¿¿??*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Con dos...
> 
> PepsiCo Inc. (PEP) aprobó un aumento del 7% en su dividendo y un programa de recompra de hasta US$15.000 millones en acciones de la empresa hasta junio del 2013.
> 
> ...



Hombre, tampoco te creas tu que reparte mucho dividendo ....


----------



## pyn (15 Mar 2010)

Es un poco putada no poder poner ódenes condicionadas en el nasdaq, esta tarde tengo que hacer cosas y no puedo estar delante del ordenador para controlar las ariad. Encima siguen imparable es su búsqueda de los 4$. Dios no se qué hacer.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

OMG!!!! He cerrado todos los cortos al irme a las 13h y ahora se pone a bajar ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Es un poco putada no poder poner ódenes condicionadas en el nasdaq, esta tarde tengo que hacer cosas y no puedo estar delante del ordenador para controlar las ariad. Encima siguen imparable es su búsqueda de los 4$. Dios no se qué hacer.



Ponte un SP en 3,00 para 1 semana de tiempo.


----------



## pyn (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ponte un SP en 3,00 para 1 semana de tiempo.



No puedo socio, no hay órdenes condicionadas. Si pongo orden de venta a 3 se ejecua ya...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> No puedo socio, no hay órdenes condicionadas. Si pongo orden de venta a 3 se ejecua ya...



En R4 sí que las hay hamijo con precio de disparo...


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> No puedo socio, no hay órdenes condicionadas. Si pongo orden de venta a 3 se ejecua ya...



Juer ¿qué brocker usas? hasta cuando usaba el del BBVA... al menos el stop loss me lo dejaban poner.

No voy a decir que vendas, porque se van a los 5 euros como lo diga juuass...

Suerte con lo que hagas...

ED: Por cierto me la han colado en la Apertura... no recordaba el cambio de hora


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uentas-publicas-fotografia-de-un-hostion.html

Ya que os interesa el Iva mirad las tendencias de la gráfica del Hilo...

Me lo ha pedido R3v3nANT en el "bloc" de kuji.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Los resultados de DPTR son ,muy buenos, se irá a por los 2,00 USD en breve.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los resultados de DPTR son ,muy buenos, se irá a por los 2,00 USD en breve.



En los últimos 4 o 5 trimestres, ha perdido la brutalidad de casi 800 millones de dolares.

Mucho ojo de que como el despiece no salga bien, la veo en quiebra.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Mix, pçegale un ojo si piedes, creo que hoy cierra en 1,55 que es una de sus resistencias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En los últimos 4 o 5 trimestres, ha perdido la brutalidad de casi 800 millones de dolares.
> 
> Mucho ojo de que como el despiece no salga bien, la veo en quiebra.
> 
> Un saludo



Un trade 1,42 1,55 es viable hoy en mi opinión, ya depende del riesgo de cada uno claro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

NVAX cerrando el GAP, estaos atentos por si tontea con el 2,20

*LucaGAP Power!!!*


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Catacrack las GAM remontan el VUELO....

Están Alcistas por Beta.


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Un trade 1,42 1,55 es viable hoy en mi opinión, ya depende del riesgo de cada uno claro.



¿De 1.42 a 1.55 con el trabajo que le cuesta pasar de los 1.49? xD No lo veo...

Para mañana o pasado... :cook:

Un saludo

Aghh he publicado un comentario en el club y no me sale grrr
AHhh! Mulder creo que te lo he enviado directamente, ¿lo podrías publicar? No puedo rescatarlo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿De 1.42 a 1.55 con el trabajo que le cuesta pasar de los 1.49? xD No lo veo...
> 
> Para mañana o pasado... :cook:
> 
> ...



La están suavizando, si DP nos "halluda" podemos ver si han entrado fondos porque parece que quieren largar a los daytraders, si ha entrado algún capital riesgo, OPA al canto...

Está muy domésticada, antes cuando yo la montaba era un auténtico mustang.

Dibuja una cucharilla en el grafo a 5 días, eso es un futuro GAP al Alza.


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2010)

El guano llegó!
Peor esto qué es... pero esto qué es!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

GAP cerrado en DDSS podemos tener subidilla


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Una bajadita hasta 10.800 me haría feliz.

Las Put*s gamesas siguen sin copiar a Ibex en Beta... qué cabronas...


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Una bajadita hasta 10.800 me haría feliz.



Largo me lo fiáis, maese Calador... con que llegase a 10.900 sería ya un evento digno de ser recordado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Se están pasando con TL5 venga que tengo que hacer la compraaaaa


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Me tienta unos largos en TEF...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Mulder, no dices nada de la bajadita? está siendo fuertecilla en el ESPE


----------



## Wbuffete (15 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes
Sigo en liquidez
El eur se esta ostiando malamente.En barrena.A ver si pronto nos cuentan el motivo.
Espero que no se trate de algun pais llendo al default
S2


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, no dices nada de la bajadita? está siendo fuertecilla en el ESPE



Actuaré como el pagafantas que soy... ¿no? juuass

Ya lo comentó el Sabado, bajadas para hoy, mínimo semanal para mañana (Con dos cojones jaja) yo no sería capaz de mojarme tanto.


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2010)

co-lega... vaya ostión homérico. Menos mal que estaba bien posicionado.

llevo esperando una bajadiña del chulibex algunos días (los mismos que lleva siendo incapaz de perforar la resistencia del doble suelo iniciado el 01/Feb en aprox. 11000)... y hoy ha llegado. 

Loor y gloria a los cortos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Pues cierralos que rebotan los USANOS... el guano de hoy se teminó me temo...


----------



## kokaine (15 Mar 2010)

Mulder el S&P en 1141,25 el minimo semanal que predijiste era 1142 y el EX50 solo en 2768 un poco lejos el 2855.
Como lo ves, crees que hemos adelantado el minimo semanal a hoy, o todavia "confias" en q el EX50 llegue a esa zona??


----------



## Catacrack (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Catacrack las GAM remontan el VUELO....
> 
> Están Alcistas por Beta.




Estoy en verde amigo pero no las compro hasta que perdamos los 9,00€.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2010)

Creo que el guano ya se desparramó lo suficiente...

el sp quiere ponerse de largo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mix, pçegale un ojo si piedes, creo que hoy cierra en 1,55 que es una de sus resistencias.



DPTR?

¿¿??

Por cierto, este finde te hago una visita al terruño. De comercial, se entiende


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Mulder el S&P en 1141,25 el minimo semanal que predijiste era 1142 y el EX50 solo en 2768 un poco lejos el 2855.
> Como lo ves, crees que hemos adelantado el minimo semanal a hoy, o todavia "confias" en q el EX50 llegue a esa zona??



El Stoxx tiene casi toda la mañana por la mañana (de mañana) para hacer ese mínimo, el S&P podría empezar a rebotar ligeramente ahora o tal vez haga lateral hasta el final de la sesión.


----------



## kokaine (15 Mar 2010)

Este grafico que puse hace unos dias, viene funcionando. Al DJ le costó pasarlo y ahora esta sirviendo de soporte. los 10577 son la clave.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Bueno, la pillada de GAM medio resuelta, menos mal...

Me he librado de unas cuantas, me la juego con el resto para mañana, las mamachicho me las voy a quedar por si mañana hay GAP.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2010)

A esperar a que cierre el mercado europeo para que el sp empiece a desplegarse.


----------



## kokaine (15 Mar 2010)

El San ha llegado a los minimos de la semana pasada y teniendo en cuenta los vencimientos, no creo (o espero mas bien jejje) que caiga mas. 

Largo SAN 10,215 y EX50: 2870

PD: Son de hace un rato.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> El San ha llegado a los minimos de la semana pasada y teniendo en cuenta los vencimientos, no creo (o espero mas bien jejje) que caiga mas.
> 
> Largo SAN 10,215 y EX50: 2870
> 
> PD: Son de hace un rato.



Yo quería ponerme largo mañana en SAn, aunque BBVA se porta mejor últimamente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (15 Mar 2010)

Bueno me voy, dejo todo abierto sin stops a lo tonuel.

besos y abrazos.


----------



## Interesado (15 Mar 2010)

Bueno, a tomar por culo las Danone. Sigo siendo infalible como señal de sentimiento contrario de Mulder.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2010)

Largo desde los 1142


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

Pillado en 1145


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2010)

Es curioso, pero en el Stoxx han ido acumulando mientras nos hemos caido, cuando más fuerte se bajaba mayor la acumulación.

No parece que tengan mucho interés por irse a los infiernos.

edito: en el S&P han empezado a acumular desde el mínimo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2010)

Bueno, el lunes se ha cumplido a rajatabla las predicciones semanales de la muldermachine :rolleye:

Perdoname señor por que cuando el diablo nublo mi vista con un gap de +1 % en la preapertura dude de EL , Mulder es mi pastor nada me falta , alejate de mi satanas


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Bueno, el lunes se ha cumplido a rajatabla las predicciones semanales de la muldermachine :rolleye:
> 
> Perdoname señor por que cuando el diablo nublo mi vista con un gap de +1 % en la preapertura dude de EL , Mulder es mi pastor nada me falta , alejate de mi satanas


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pillado en 1145



No te preocupes que te recogen en breve...


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios del Ibex hoy ha sido alto:

- Han comprado hasta las 11:20 aproximadamente.
- A partir de ahí han empezado a marear la perdiz, comprando y vendiendo aunque el saldo positivo ha subido bastante, operación de maquillaje.
- Un poco antes de las 12 se han puesto a vender durante toda la tarde, también con algo de mareo, pero el saldo era cada vez más negativo.
- Un poco antes de las 15 han empezado a comprar de nuevo aunque han seguido con el mareo hasta el final.
- En subasta han comprado un pequeño paquete.

Parece que hoy se han dedicado básicamente a comprar, pero maquillándolo mucho para esconderlo, al final hemos quedado con un pírrico saldo positivo, parece que para mañana esperan gap ligero al alza y siguen alcistas a pesar de todo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Mar 2010)

Hoyjan, quienes van a la charla de bcn¿?


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2010)

Por el momento el recorte muy controlado, desde luego no es momento para pensar en guano. Podríamos ver los 850 y no pasaría absolutamente nada.

El dow:







Cuña alcista, teóricamente con implicaciones bajistas. Como se ve, a la práctica, ganas de bajar pocas...

Aunque me gusta más este trazo, en el cual todavía no habría roto con claridad:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2010)

deseandito estoy de que URBAS se mueva, ya me empieza a dar igual que me salte el stop lost o que suba y venda.....


...... quiero empezar con futuros a forrarme utilizando la muldermachine.......

..... sus voy a crujir vivos leoncios


----------



## Wataru_ (15 Mar 2010)

Espero que Pyn no vendiera al final... que mamones, vaya rotura de Stops... parece que tienen puesto rumbo a los 4 euros...

Mañana tienen los resultados, ummm xD que intriga...

Zulo, tu sabes que a final de mes hay que pasarle un % de los beneficios a Mulder ¿no? xD yo me libro... aún no se lo que son jajaja


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Hoyjan, quienes van a la charla de bcn¿?



Pásate por la country house, allí hay un hilo sobre el tema.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2010)

el sp está contenido...cuando explote de verdad vamos a enterarnos


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No te preocupes que te recogen en breve...



Lo ves volviendo a 1150?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo ves volviendo a 1150?



antes del miércoles creo yo


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Ddss & anpi


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Espero que Pyn no vendiera al final... que mamones, vaya rotura de Stops... parece que tienen puesto rumbo a los 4 euros...
> 
> Mañana tienen los resultados, ummm xD que intriga...
> 
> *Zulo, tu sabes que a final de mes hay que pasarle un % de los beneficios a Mulder ¿no? xD yo me libro... aún no se lo que son jajaja*









pues si tu no sabes lo que son beneficios yo lo tengo peor, no se lo que es perder poco, cada vez que compro algo acabo :: ..... mas me valia dedicarme a lo que conozco y dejarme de jugar a triunfador bursatil, vamos que los pepitos que compraron en 2005 y 2006 a mi lado fueron espabilados xd

por cierto Mulder ¿ vives en Madrid ? por que una comida/cena si pagaba aun en perdidas oija mire ustec


----------



## donpepito (15 Mar 2010)

Tonuel, el jefe me ha dicho que te está esperando.. ahí tienes un brindis!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> antes del miércoles creo yo



Y tan antes :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2010)

Mulder,¿ mañana como ves el tema?

¿seguirán haciéndose los mínimos entre las 12 y 13h?


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mulder,¿ mañana como ves el tema?
> 
> ¿seguirán haciéndose los mínimos entre las 12 y 13h?



Esa es la previsión y sigo opinando que si se harán.


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> por cierto Mulder ¿ vives en Madrid ? por que una comida/cena si pagaba aun en perdidas oija mire ustec



Estuve viviendo hace unos años allí pero al final terminé algo cansado de la capital.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Mar 2010)

eoeoeoeoeeoeoeoe
sigo con MESA y un 10%...... subira a 1$.(esto era una pregunta retorica)

Mulder felicidades por tus pronosticos, y eso que yo voy largo con San y Gas, ya aguanto un poco mas, por lo menos esta semana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esa es la previsión y sigo opinando que si se harán.



Como aciertes hago un peregrinaje a Alicante. El camino de Mulder le llamaré


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Mar 2010)

antes alguien dijo que puede haber gap al alza, y si luego va a estar a la baja..... sería bueno poner orden de venta de San para la apertura, para luego volver a recomprarlos mas barato?


----------



## kokaine (16 Mar 2010)

con el subidon que ha pegado esto, creo q el gap al alza va a ser muy fuerte; no veo muy facil hacer nuevos minimos (y menos por la mañana).

Ale, a sobar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

¿Alguien conoce el whisper de los resultados que publicará ITX el miércoles? En el textil este enero ha sido peor que el del año 2009.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estuve viviendo hace unos años allí pero al final *terminé algo cansado de la capital.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yo estoy hasta los webos de Madrid, por eso hace años abri oficina en Galicia, pero de momento los garbanzos me los gano en Madrid
> 
> Bueno, si vienes por madrid da un toque y estas invitado a comer/cenar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Como aciertes hago un *peregrinaje a Alicante. El camino de Mulder le llamaré*



*Como aciertes hago..* !!!! sacrilegio !!! ¿ como osas dudar ?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

A los guenos dias, veo en preapertura que el ibex viene con gap de + 0,44 , no obstante, no osare dudar de las predicciones de la Muldermachine y supongo que en la apertura veremos como baja hasta las 11 :no:

Si no recuerdo mal, a partir de las 11 o 12 toca subir hasta el finde ¿no ? :bla:

He transferido 3000 lereles mas a mi cuenta de bolsa para compensar mis perdidas y jugar con lo mismo que empece, espero poderlos retirar antes de semana santa


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2010)

Chuligap a +0.65% 
Deme potencia, Scotty. Listos para impulsión.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Puff Gamesa +1%... Menudo empujón del SAN en la apertura...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ddss & anpi



Un pajarito dijo ayer que cerraba GAP y subía..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Creo que alguien preguntó por Inditex, es importante enterarnos de cuando entrega el Dividemdo que suele ser fuerte, puede ser buena idea si está cercano esperar a auqe corriga para ponernos largos, pillar el div y ponernos cortos, tiene muuucho recorrido a la baja...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

ABG está bajista, se le pueden atizar unos cortos.


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

ANPI siempre recorta la subida y DDSS tiene que pasar los 1.59USD para confirmar el cambio tendencia.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

Corto EX 2.888
En el Ibex a ver si puedo entrar a un precio "bueno", se está desinflando demasiado rápido 

Edit: Al final el ansia me ha podido . Cortos en 11.005.


----------



## debianita (16 Mar 2010)

Luca, continuas con las mamachichos? hoy las compraremos a 10.20 :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, continuas con las mamachichos? hoy las compraremos a 10.20 :XX:



Sí y quiero ampliar a 10,64 si llega de nuevo, se me ha escapado la orden...(la tengo puesta, y no ha entrado.)


----------



## debianita (16 Mar 2010)

Dales fuerte!, yo tengo todo mi capital de bolsa en juego sino ... le metia otro cargador


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Datos macro europeos relevantes a las 11.00


Mar 16 11:00 EMU Índice de Precios al Consumo (MoM) !! 0,3% -0,8% 

Mar 16 11:00 EMU Índice de Precios al Consumo (YoY) !! 0,9% 1,0% 

Mar 16 11:00 DE Índice ZEW - Sentimiento económico !! 43,5 45,1 

Mar 16 11:00 EMU Índice ZEW - Sentimiento económico !! 38,5 40,2 

Mar 16 11:00 EMU IPC subyacente (MoM) !! 0,8% -0,1% 

Mar 16 11:00 DE ZEW - Situación actual !!! -52,0 -54,8


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Unos cortos en banco de valencia? XDDDD se vé que la peña aún no ha cobrado el DIV.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Para cortos PRISA


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Para cortos PRISA



Mejor TL5 creo yo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

tic tac tic tac...... haciendo tiempo hasta las 2 para comprar en minimos segun Mulder machine , ya me estoy frotando las manos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tic tac tic tac...... haciendo tiempo hasta las 2 para comprar en minimos segun Mulder machine , ya me estoy frotando las manos



Mulder tmb se equivoca, y el siempre habla del Mini S&P y EUROSTOXX así que no te flipes mucho...


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2010)

Luca, hoy salen los resultados de ARIAd, de momento -.95USD 12meses.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder tmb se equivoca, y el siempre habla del Mini S&P y EUROSTOXX *así que no te flipes mucho...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> dejeme soñar despierto oija mire ustec, que ya que palmo dinero por lo menos tendre que ganar ilusion


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

A los buenos días!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder tmb se equivoca, y el siempre habla del Mini S&P y EUROSTOXX así que no te flipes mucho...



Efectivamente puedo equivocarme, por ejemplo no me esperaba que ayer el S&P llegara a los mínimos tan pronto y luego subiera tanto. Sin embargo creo que el timing se cumplirá tal como está previsto.

Una cosa que no dije en el análisis semanal es que ayer teníamos luna nueva y eso provoca que los leoncios 'muevan el árbol' durante estos días haciendo movimientos muy extraños, por otra parte los gringos van a estar más fuertes esta semana que los europeos, aunque yo intento dar un punto de vista general de lo que va a ocurrir.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

de momento el gap al alza y la posterior perdida de fuelle se van cumpliendo , asi que creo que una vez mas aciertas ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder ¿cuándo te diste cuenta de que la luna provoca esas tensiones en el mercado? ¿O se lo leiste a algún gurú?


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mulder ¿cuándo te diste cuenta de que la luna provoca esas tensiones en el mercado? ¿O se lo leiste a algún gurú?



Ocurrieron ambas cosas hace mucho tiempo, ya ni me acuerdo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

¿ aconsejais algun valor del ibex para comprar cuando hagamos minimos y vender en unos dias ?


----------



## ghkghk (16 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ aconsejais algun valor del ibex para comprar cuando hagamos minimos y vender en unos dias ?



Si te quieres asegurar la subida, Repsol. Sube poco y baja poco, pero siempre, siempre sigue la tendencia del IBEX.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ aconsejais algun valor del ibex para comprar cuando hagamos minimos y vender en unos dias ?



Yo solo aconsejo para largos valores de fuera de España, puede que alguno español lo haga bien, pero en mi opinión los de fuera siempre lo harán mejor en este momento, o al menos será más sencillo acertar.


----------



## fmc (16 Mar 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si te quieres asegurar la subida, Repsol. Sube poco y baja poco, pero siempre, siempre sigue la tendencia del IBEX.



El futuro del IBEX también sigue bastante bien la tendencia del IBEX


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo solo aconsejo para largos valores de fuera de España, puede que alguno español lo haga bien, pero en mi opinión los de fuera siempre lo harán mejor en este momento, o al menos será más sencillo acertar.



por ejemplo para hoy....... y vender mañana o pasado ......


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Datos macros en 2 minutos....... y yo con estos cortos


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

Estoy empezando a dudar de que hoy hagamos el mínimo semanal, lo veo todo muy alcista, aunque siempre nos pueden sorprender en cualquier momento porque tampoco avanzamos demasiado, el Stoxx está prácticamente en lateral, 10 puntos arriba, 10 abajo.

En toda la mañana apenas 14 puntos de rango...


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Mar 2010)

que putada, puse orden de venta en 10.34 y no la ejecutó, ahora ya me espero a ver que hace esta semana San.
Que opinais de Natra y Tubacex?


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy empezando a dudar de que hoy hagamos el mínimo semanal, lo veo todo muy alcista, aunque siempre nos pueden sorprender en cualquier momento porque tampoco avanzamos demasiado, el Stoxx está prácticamente en lateral, 10 puntos arriba, 10 abajo.
> 
> En toda la mañana apenas 14 puntos de rango...



Tiene pinta de que el mínimo fue ayer.


----------



## Hagen (16 Mar 2010)

Teneis un regalito en las descargas en la casa de campo. Muy interesane


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que el mínimo fue ayer.



Si, pero estoy viendo unas divergencias en el Stoxx que me dan como objetivo, ahora mismo, ese mínimo.

Ya veremos que pasa, pero tampoco me fio un pelo de las subidas de esta mañana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

De momento no hemos pasado el máximo de ayer.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Datos macro americanos a las 13:30, no son muy relevantes, hoy el plato fuerte es el discurso del mago de la Fed y la decisión sobre los tipos de interés a las 19:15

Mar 16 13:30 US Índice de precios de importación (MoM) ! -0,1% 1,4% 

Mar 16 13:30 US Índice de precios de importación (YoY) ! 11,3% 11,5% 

Mar 16 13:30 US Inicios de viviendas (YoY) !! 0,57M 0,59M 

Mar 16 13:30 US Permiso de construcciones (MoM) ! 0,61M 0,62M


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que putada, puse orden de venta en 10.34 y no la ejecutó, ahora ya me espero a ver que hace esta semana San.
> Que opinais de Natra y Tubacex?



Estoy largo en Natra,a 2,25... confio en ella, está dibujando un intento de suelo en 2,2...2,15

Puede ser un buen momento para entrar con objetivo 2,5


----------



## Interesado (16 Mar 2010)

Yo voy a probar con Ebro Puleva que parece que está haciendo un suelo en el corto plazo, el estocástico da señal de compra y parece que están empezando a acumular.

No es que tenga demasiada fe, pero no veo ningún valor muy claro para entrar ahora.


----------



## Hagen (16 Mar 2010)

A que hora es el speech de la FED?


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> A que hora es el speech de la FED?



* A las 19.15:

- FIN DE LA REUNIÓN DE 2 DÍAS DE LA FED.

Previsión: se espera que se mantengan los tipos entre el 0 y 25 puntos básicos.

Valoración: 5. Todos los mercados esperarán atentos al comunicado para ver qué piensa la FED. Los bonos quieren que hablen de inflación controlada y crecimiento débil, y las bolsas de inflación controlada y crecimiento razonable.

Hola a todos ^__^!

Me quedo quieto, creo que vamos a caer por la tarde... o quizás después de la decisión.


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2010)

Demasiada volatilidad, no hay Dios que haga un técnico en condiciones. El SP parriba, el chulibex pabajo. Sus muertos. Me salgo con plusvies +257€, mañana será otro día.


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2010)

Wataru... parece que NVAX sigue los pasos de ARIAd.. ha registrado un SHELF por valor de 150M USD.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

¿Mulder , estamos en minimos del ibex o esperamos a las 2 ?

vamos, frota esa bolita de cristal rapido xd


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2010)

*Pufo time.... auditores rulez...*







For the year ended December 31, 2009, cash used in operations was $51.9 million, compared to cash used in operations of $48.3 million for the same period in 2008. ARIAD ended 2009 with cash, cash equivalents and marketable securities of $40.4 million, compared to $38.4 million at December 31, 2008. In the Company’s annual report on Form 10-K to be filed today, the report of its independent auditors expresses an unqualified opinion on the *consolidated financial statements as of December 31, 2009 and includes a going-concern explanatory paragraph. *



“We anticipate providing financial guidance for 2010 once we reach final agreement with our partner Merck on the terms of a revised collaboration agreement, including the scope of ridaforolimus development activities and the associated budget and funding,” said Edward M. Fitzgerald, senior vice president and chief financial officer of ARIAD. 



“We are also pursuing partnering opportunities for our other product candidates, which could provide up-front and milestone payments, as well as funding of development costs and other licensing possibilities. In the event that we are unable to revise the Merck agreement, we would seek to raise additional capital or pursue other strategic options,” he said.


----------



## fmc (16 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿Mulder , estamos en minimos del ibex o esperamos a las 2 ?
> 
> vamos, frota esa bolita de cristal rapido xd



Yo creo que estamos demasiado lejos de mínimos para decir que éste sea el mínimo.... no te extrañe que lo haga esta tarde, cuando hablen en la FED.... yo me estaría quieto si sólo vas a comprar por lo que ha dicho Mulder y encima no se está cumpliendo ienso:


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... parece que NVAX sigue los pasos de ARIAd.. ha registrado un SHELF por valor de 150M USD.



DP! No me digas que no se te aviso . En 1.50$ puede que cierren los cortos...

No se cuanto de la cartera tienes dentro, pero yo reduciría riesgo.

Sobre lo de Ariad, no he entendido muy bien lo que dice ese párrafo...
¿Cuántos cash le queda?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

la entrada al stoxx está cerca


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2010)

Zuloman, si te la quieres jugar, tienes un posible doble suelo intrasemana en 10940. Pero toma esto con un grano de sal, como dicen los yankees, porque - como bien dijo un forero cuyo nombre no recuerdo ahora mismo - el chulibex es una cueva de trileros y desafía cualquier tipo de técnico que quieras tirarle encima.

it's your call


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Wata lo de Ariad es un rollo ENRON pero embrionario de momento.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zuloman, si te la quieres jugar, tienes un posible doble suelo intrasemana en 10940. Pero toma esto con un grano de sal, como dicen los yankees, porque - como bien dijo un forero cuyo nombre no recuerdo ahora mismo - el chulibex es una cueva de trileros y desafía cualquier tipo de técnico que quieras tirarle encima.
> 
> it's your call



si, me suena, alibaba y los 40 cabrones


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zuloman, si te la quieres jugar, tienes un posible doble suelo intrasemana en 10940. Pero toma esto con un grano de sal, como dicen los yankees, porque - como bien dijo un forero cuyo nombre no recuerdo ahora mismo - el chulibex es una cueva de trileros y desafía cualquier tipo de técnico que quieras tirarle encima.
> 
> it's your call



Yo recomendaría tener paciencia y ver por donde van a ir los tiros. Si te digo la verdad no se si vamos a subir o a bajar... prefiero perderme un trozo a perder dinero.

Esperaré... xD

Luca: ¿un timo al inversor?... puede ser, pero ya tienen un medicamento muy avanzado y otro con grandes posibilidades y eso no es humo.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

Definitivamente es mejor esperar y ver que pasa a entrar ahora.

Creo que los datos han salido malos ¿no?


----------



## fmc (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Definitivamente es mejor esperar y ver que pasa a entrar ahora.
> 
> Creo que los datos han salido malos ¿no?



Un poco de todo, el que marcan como más importante, ligeramente bueno....
Agenda


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

esperaremos pues, avisar cuando lo veais claro


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2010)

Yo he entrado estilo hiena-scalping, corto en 1152.49, SL 1155 SP 1148. Me juego $300 a que la FED suelta algo relativo a la estrategia de salida de las "medidas excepcionales" (como las llamaría Trichet aquí), y tumba - aunque sea momentáneamente - esos 3 puntitos de marras.

veremos, veremos. ::


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo he entrado estilo hiena-scalping, corto en 1152.49, SL 1155 SP 1148. Me juego $300 a que la FED suelta algo relativo a la estrategia de salida de las "medidas excepcionales" (como las llamaría Trichet aquí), y tumba - aunque sea momentáneamente - esos 3 puntitos de marras.
> 
> veremos, veremos. ::



En mi modesta opinión da igual lo que diga la FED, si va a ser algo malo ya habrán posicionado a sus perros de Goldman para hacer subir artificialmente al mercado, igual que ha ocurrido ultimamente. Si es bueno no les hará tanta falta.


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2010)

En los 2.20USD compraré NVAX... de ARIA he acabado un poco... como te diría... hasta los....


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2010)

Wata, lo de merck ... huele desde finales del 2009... tendrían que obligarles a no utilizar su nombre en sus PRs.

En mi opinión.. HARVEY tiene colocadas las nuevas accs desde febrero.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

Hay pelea en los 2888/90 en el stoxx.


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión da igual lo que diga la FED, si va a ser algo malo ya habrán posicionado a sus perros de Goldman para hacer subir artificialmente al mercado, igual que ha ocurrido ultimamente. Si es bueno no les hará tanta falta.



Entonces tu apuesta es perforación real del 1150 si o si... Interesante! Veamos pues que acontece.
Yo sigo con mi apuesta por breve pullback hasta 1148. Si nos vamos de 1155, mis perdidas son tus ganancias xDDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

En esta subida no hay medias tintas, o se sube a las bravas o nos vamos con todo el equipo.


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2010)

Per cert, y a todo esto... A que cojones de hora habla la FED?


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Entonces tu apuesta es perforación real del 1150 si o si... Interesante! Veamos pues que acontece.
> Yo sigo con mi apuesta por breve pullback hasta 1148. Si nos vamos de 1155, mis perdidas son tus ganancias xDDDD



Hay una razón muy simple para ello, estaremos alcistas hasta mayo, como mínimo. Durante los meses de febrero,marzo, abril y mayo siempre se sube, a veces solo una parte de esos meses, pero se sube, hasta en 2008 subimos durante ese periodo, es un ciclo estacional y no tenemos grandes excusas para bajar ahora mismo.

PD: Parece que mi previsión horaria no ha cumplido el mínimo del dia pero si un mínimo intermedio, en fin, era demasiado bonito para ser verdad. Aunque seguiré trabajando en ello hasta que lo consiga.

PD2: En mi modesta opinión aun queda hacer un mínimo semanal para hoy pero no tengo muy claro si se producirá, las divergencias bajistas de antes han desaparecido con ese mínimo intermedio, aunque creo que hoy deberíamos terminar en rojo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Por fin fuera de Gamesa y en verde, no me la juego más...

9,25 fué el último soporte puse orden en 9,26, sonó la flauta...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Se están pasando 4 pueblos con las mamachicho.. vaya hostión se van a pegar.. llevan acumuladas divergencias con IBEX por 7% en 3 jornadas...


----------



## Interesado (16 Mar 2010)

Vamos a por el mínimo semanal.

Yo estoy esperando a las CRI de nuevo en 3.7. Empiezan a estar de capa caída y Kuji ha dado el visto bueno...

Y las GAM hasta los 9 mínimo no las suelto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Vamos a por el mínimo semanal.
> 
> Yo estoy esperando a las CRI de nuevo en 3.7. Empiezan a estar de capa caída y Kuji ha dado el visto bueno...
> 
> Y las GAM hasta los 9 mínimo no las suelto.



El dinero de GAM lo voy a meter en CRI tmb


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Es oficial, nos vamos "pabajo". Heredero el último en ponerse corto


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

ya de vuelta, ¿ ha hecho minimos el ibex ? es hora de comprar o no


----------



## debianita (16 Mar 2010)

Luca, lo de las mamachicos clama al cielo, voy a conseguir algo de plata para meterle en 10.89 otra remesa de cortos

EDIT: Remesa metida, menuda fiesta me voy a pegar cuando las venda a 9 leuros!! :XX: Seld & Hold


----------



## benbelin (16 Mar 2010)

largo 10.940 con un mini, para brindar por los minimos semanales de mulder


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, lo de las mamachicos clama al cielo, voy a conseguir algo de plata para meterle en 10.89 otra remesa de cortos
> 
> EDIT: Remesa metida, menuda fiesta me voy a pegar cuando las venda a 9 leuros!! :XX: Seld & Hold



Cuando el IBEX suba se irá al guano, a ver que hace de aquí al viernes.

Yo he ampliado a 10,91


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

En el Stoxx seguimos sumamente laterales, son casi las 4 de la tarde y solo tenemos 16 puntos de rango cuando su rango habitual son 30 o 40 puntos, así que parafraseando a cierto forero:

*¿pero que mierda es esta?*

No hay movimiento hacia ninguna dirección.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Pues algo esperan... subirá tipos la fed? Grecia se irá al guano? Trichet trama algo?


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2010)

Luca, te has perdido un buen intradia en NVAX


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, te has perdido un buen intradia en NVAX



Me hace gracia que comentes eso cuando pronostiqué el cierre de GAP....


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2010)

Tu hablabas de DDSS. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tu hablabas de DDSS. XD



NO.

Busca el post.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es oficial, nos vamos "pabajo". Heredero el último en ponerse corto



Él es un patriota, nunca haría eso...


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

benbelin dijo:


> largo 10.940 con un mini, para brindar por los minimos semanales de mulder




Lástima que Tonuel esté de fallas


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

el guarribex está fatal, fatal


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> En el Stoxx seguimos sumamente laterales, son casi las 4 de la tarde y solo tenemos 16 puntos de rango cuando su rango habitual son 30 o 40 puntos, así que parafraseando a cierto forero:
> 
> ...



Perrofláutico total. Habrá que ponerse corto en el S&P, ya va por 1153 :rolleye:


----------



## Hagen (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> En el Stoxx seguimos sumamente laterales, son casi las 4 de la tarde y solo tenemos 16 puntos de rango cuando su rango habitual son 30 o 40 puntos, así que parafraseando a cierto forero:
> 
> ...



Que anda haciendo Tonuel, esta de practicas??


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Le han castigado sin internec, le han llegado las notas del primer parcial.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Le han castigado sin internec, le han llegado las notas del primer parcial.



Creo que sus calificaciones han estado en consonancia con sus cortos ::

Eso o aún sigue en Barhein con Botín. ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

ya esta bien, vamos pa arriba

por el poder de pepoooooooooooon


----------



## fmc (16 Mar 2010)

¿mande? ¿qué ha pasado?

PD: No había datos a las 16:00 ¿no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Cortos armados en 1160


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

¿Que pasa? Subidón.
Es que como me he puesto corta, sube...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

Subida peponiana en toda regla

Peleando a machete para pasar los 1154


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2010)

jajo jajota! mi SL en el S&P ha saltado, ha sido una buena lid, pierdo $300 en lucha justa ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Menos mal que he cerrado las GAM....

Inditex es maestra de ir contratendencia...


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jajo jajota! mi SL en el S&P ha saltado, ha sido una buena lid, pierdo $300 en lucha justa ::



Te lo avisé, este no es momento de entrar con cortos, si crees que va a bajar mejor espera y entra cuando creas que ha hecho suelo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Todas las nasdaq farma que observamos caen, les sientan muy mal las subidas.. y en las bajadas tmb caen.. les tengo tirria, menos mal que no llevo nada...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cortos armados en 1160



Guarda tus balas forastero...


----------



## Catacrack (16 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Menos mal que he cerrado las GAM....



+1

Estoy en liquidez total porque no me entraron los largos que tenia puestos para el stoxx y el ibex. Demasiado tarde para entrar largo y sin cojones de meterles cortos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Estaba haciendo escalping de 3 puntos en el EX, regalándole dinero a Interdin. Ha sido cerrar en 2890 y salir disparado..... ufffffffffff


----------



## Interesado (16 Mar 2010)

Iberia +4.32%. Me encanta que los planes salgan bien.

Mulder, CRI sí está para cortos ya, ¿no?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

llevo largos desde ayer

la paciencia tiene su recompensa


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Atención al motivo de la subida 

Las bolsas reaccionan violentamente al alza tras el hecho de que S&P mantiene el rating de Grecia. La rentabilidad del bono griego a 10 años ha pasado en un momento de 6,29% a 6,228%


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

También es muy raro que se suba tanto antes de la FED.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estaba haciendo escalping de 3 puntos en el EX, regalándole dinero a Interdin. Ha sido cerrar en 2890 y salir disparado..... ufffffffffff



No si tienes razón que que copie tus entradas a la inversa... podemos cambiarlas con las mías como los cromos y nos forramos los 2, ya sabes, largo en TL5 XDDDD


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2010)

> Te lo avisé,



Perder, ganar... mientras mantengas la disciplina monetaria y tus objetivos mensuales, eso es irrelevante, Mulder.

El buen trader busca buenos tradings, no dinero fácil. El dinero llega por añadidura. 

No estoy aquí para quebrar en 6 meses. Mi apuesta contra el S&P por valor de $300 viene despues de haber cerrado plusvalías diarias por valor de +€257. Como bien sabes, una férrea disciplina en money management puede absorver un loss strike de una duración severa.

Es una lástima acabar hoy con 'plusvies' +0€, qué duda cabe. Pero mientras el riesgo de negocio no se convierta en una apuesta loca, seguirá siendo precisamente eso: riesgo de negocio. Que todos los que estamos en este juego, debemos estar dispuestos a aceptar.

Grande, este mundo del trading....


----------



## pyn (16 Mar 2010)

Yo me he escapado de una conferencia sobre cloud computing para cerrar mi corto del ibex y poner un SP a las gamesas xDDD, soy un enfermo.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo me he escapado de una conferencia sobre cloud computing para cerrar mi corto del ibex y poner un SP a las gamesas xDDD, soy un enfermo.



¿Qué es cloud computing?


----------



## Interesado (16 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué es cloud computing?



"Clad Computin es que la inteligencia está en la red. Y las redes son nuestras."
Cesar Alierta dixit.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rVADWAxOZtg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rVADWAxOZtg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> 

Y luego nos extraña que el IBEX no vaya igual de bien que el resto de bolsas... :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

cosas de frikis...

PYN ,muy bien hecho, más interesante cerrar los cortos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No si tienes razón que que copie tus entradas a la inversa... podemos cambiarlas con las mías como los cromos y nos forramos los 2, ya sabes, largo en TL5 XDDDD



Corto en 2908


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corto en 2908



¿Por qué? 
+10


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2010)

> "Clad Computin es que la inteligencia está en la red. Y las redes son nuestras."
> Cesar Alierta dixit.




jajajajajaj! "clad" computing....

y el video... clavao, clavao......

qué risas me pego con vosotros, cabrones ::


----------



## pyn (16 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué es cloud computing?



El futuro de internet. Cuando necesites algo se lo pediras a la nube y ella te contestará.


----------



## pyn (16 Mar 2010)

Dejando frikadas a un lado, algo para largos?


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El futuro de internet. Cuando necesites algo se lo pediras a la nube y ella te contestará.



Las nubes, son del viento...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Dejando frikadas a un lado, algo para largos?



Yo me he puesto larga con un mini-ibex en 11000 pero he puesto un stop, no estoy convencida.


----------



## pyn (16 Mar 2010)

Yo me puse largo en 10990 porque no me entro más abajo :-(. Pero a parte de eso quería meterme con unos cfd's y hace tiempo que no analizo ningún valor, buscaba copiar apuntes.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo me puse largo en 10990 porque no me entro más abajo :-(. Pero a parte de eso quería meterme con unos cfd's y hace tiempo que no analizo ningún valor, buscaba copiar apuntes.



Mi duda ahora es ¿cierro hoy o lo dejo para mañana?


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Las nubes, son del viento...



En la década de los 90, hubo una pequeña "revolución" en las oficinas... empezó a popularizarse el concepto de "servidor departamental". Ahora, los grupos de 10-20 PCs (trabajadores) tenían un servidor donde almacenar datos, recuperarlos, e imprimir de forma compartida. 

Se acababa la era de que cada trabajador tuviera sus datos en el disco duro de su ordenador. Loor y gloria (pfuá...)

En la decada del 10 (2010+), se quiere ampliar esa idea de hace 20 años, bajo el título de "cloud computing".

Donde antes había 20 usuarios departamentales, ahora se prentende que puedan ser cientos o miles.

Donde antes el acceso se limitaba a los PCs físicamente en esa oficina o departamento, ahora se pretenede que el acceso esté disponible para cualquier punto en internet, en cualquier lugar.

Tus documentos en los '90 se almacenaban en el servidor departamental. Ahora se pretende que se almacenen en un servidor en "Ud. sepa dónde", en un datacenter en cualquier lugar del mundo.

Las conexiones netBios locales se sustituyen por el protocolo TCP/IP. Antes se usaba broadcast, ahora se usa resolución DNS.

"Clad Computing", en definitiva, es una vieja idea a la cual se ha sometido a un proceso de cirugía estética con las últimas tecnologías disponibles.

Been there, done that. 

Empero, y no te quepa duda, este asunto dará que hablar.


----------



## kokaine (16 Mar 2010)

Mi opinion es que mientras en DJ no pierda los 10600 esto no esta para cortos.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

Pues yo llevo ya dos dias fuera de todo, estoy esperando a que la FED diga algo para entrar largo y entre ayer y hoy ya llevo unas cuantas oportunidades perdidas, aunque eran de trading a cortísimo plazo más que otra cosa.

De todas formas tengo la caña puesta en alguna esperando a que baje para atizarle.


----------



## pyn (16 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mi duda ahora es ¿cierro hoy o lo dejo para mañana?




Yo pondre un SP hoy y si salta, salta.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

A mi hoy me está saliendo todo un poco mal.
En fin no se puede ganar siempre...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> En la década de los 90, hubo una pequeña "revolución" en las oficinas... empezó a popularizarse el concepto de "servidor departamental". Ahora, los grupos de 10-20 PCs (trabajadores) tenían un servidor donde almacenar datos, recuperarlos, e imprimir de forma compartida.
> 
> Se acababa la era de que cada trabajador tuviera sus datos en el disco duro de su ordenador. Loor y gloria (pfuá...)
> 
> ...





Total un servidor "gordo" al que te conectas con VPN, pero lo llamamos "nube" y los tontos lo compran....


----------



## Hagen (16 Mar 2010)

Siemmens ha roto resistencias, deberia hacer pull-back hasta 69, pero ya veremos la FED.

De todas maneras mañana deberiamos marcar maximos para empezar a caer.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo pondre un SP hoy y si salta, salta.



Ya, pero, ¿y mañana? Un gap te puede fastidiar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya, pero, ¿y mañana? Un gap te puede fastidiar.



Lo quieres todo uncle scruge... pilla plusvalías y apaga el ordenador...


----------



## kokaine (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder, tu que tenias a las danone "fichadas" como las ves para un corto-medio plazo a los precios actuales??

Entre hace unos días cuando hablaste de ellas, y por ahora andan muy quietas (ni gano ni pierdo); lo cual tampoco es de extrañar porque es un valor muy defensivo y si a las bolsas le dan por subir en principio no deberían animarse mucho.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo quieres todo uncle scruge... pilla plusvalías y apaga el ordenador...



No puedo, soy ludópata y estoy enganchada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No puedo, soy ludópata y estoy enganchada.



Pues asume las consecuencias y no nos preguntes qué hacer... yo a las 17:00 apago el ordenador y me voy a mi rollo, si cierro cierro, si lo dejo abierto, abierto se queda... desde entonces y que no tengo en cuenta las recos de Mulder me va mejor...


----------



## pyn (16 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya, pero, ¿y mañana? Un gap te puede fastidiar.



Tengo 45 minutos para decidirlo, por ahora el SP está lejos, luego sale la FED y me jode el invento.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues asume las consecuencias y no nos preguntes qué hacer... yo a las 17:00 apago el ordenador y me voy a mi rollo, si cierro cierro, si lo dejo abierto, abierto se queda... desde entonces y que no tengo en cuenta las recos de Mulder me va mejor...


----------



## pollastre (16 Mar 2010)

> Total un servidor "gordo" al que te conectas con VPN, pero lo llamamos "nube" y los tontos lo compran....



jojojojojojojo....::

como comercial, Calador, no tendrías precio ....


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Mar 2010)

Entro largo en un chicharrillo: Tubos reunidos. Está próxima a los 2e. que es un suelo que tiene y que ultimamente respeta.

Es la tercera vez que hago la misma jugada, en las 2 anteriores vendí en los 2,4 , espero que no haya dos sin tres...


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Mar 2010)

Metete en MESA, si te atreves, ejejejejejejejejejejejeje


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Mulder, tu que tenias a las danone "fichadas" como las ves para un corto-medio plazo a los precios actuales??
> 
> Entre hace unos días cuando hablaste de ellas, y por ahora andan muy quietas (ni gano ni pierdo); lo cual tampoco es de extrañar porque es un valor muy defensivo y si a las bolsas le dan por subir en principio no deberían animarse mucho.



Están muy laterales pero el entorno técnico lo veo alcista, están acumulándolas y creo que aun les queda un impulso o dos al alza antes de corrijan más fuerte, una lástima no haberlas pillado ayer en mínimos.

edito: ojo que antes de hacer esos impulsos podrían bajar un poco más, aunque eso no lo veo tan claro.


----------



## kokaine (16 Mar 2010)

Alguien apuesta a por un tirón mas de Ex50 hasta el 2939?


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues asume las consecuencias y no nos preguntes qué hacer... yo a las 17:00 apago el ordenador y me voy a mi rollo, si cierro cierro, si lo dejo abierto, abierto se queda... desde entonces y que no tengo en cuenta las recos de Mulder me va mejor...



En el último informe dije bien clarito que el análisis se hace sobre el Stoxx y el S&P para que los ibexeros recalcitrantes como tu no le hagais caso, el Ibex va a su bola casi siempre y es mejor no fiarse del todo de lo que digo.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Alguien apuesta a por un tirón mas de Ex50 hasta el 2939?



Si pasa del 2912 claramente podría llegar a 2932 donde frenaría de nuevo antes de llegar a 2939.

Dos piedras por delante.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En el último informe dije bien clarito que el análisis se hace sobre el Stoxx y el S&P para que los ibexeros recalcitrantes como tu no le hagais caso, el Ibex va a su bola casi siempre y es mejor no fiarse del todo de lo que digo.



Pues por eso mismo, el mínimo semanal del S&P precisamente hoy no ha sido.

No quiere decir que yo piense que no aciertes, si no que para mis entradas no son válidos los pronósticos, y justo te he copiado 2 operaciones Ibex nefastas, no necesito una tercera.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Ahora se trata de dejar que se desinfle el soufflé para entrar largos cuando la Fed conecte el horno a las 19.15


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (16 Mar 2010)

Nos vemos hamijos, mañana os leo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No puedo, soy ludópata y estoy enganchada.



Mi alma gemela , soy la version chicharril del ludopata bursatil, viene a ser algo asi como esnifar pegamento


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues por eso mismo, el mínimo semanal del S&P precisamente hoy no ha sido.



La sesión del S&P aun no ha terminado.


----------



## Interesado (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La sesión del S&P aun no ha terminado.



Yo voy a mirar de cerrarlo todo esta tarde, porque la reunión de la FED, con subidita previa en zona de resistencia no me pinta nada bien.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La sesión del S&P aun no ha terminado.



ehhh Ya no vale, se ha ido... xD o eso dice... jaja :**

Ni idea de como va acabar, el SP debe de estar ya en sobrecompra desde hace algunos días ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ehhh Ya no vale, se ha ido... xD o eso dice... jaja :**
> 
> Ni idea de como va acabar, el SP debe de estar ya en sobrecompra desde hace algunos días ¿no?



'Solo' lleva 12 dias seguidos subiendo, no creo que esté sobrecomprado ::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

¿a que hora (española) habla el barbas?


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> 'Solo' lleva 12 dias seguidos subiendo, no creo que esté sobrecomprado ::



Criteria lleva 13 días en Sobrecompra... y tan pancha ella... jaja

Pepitoria a las 7 y 15 creo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La sesión del S&P aun no ha terminado.



Hombres de poca fe :no:


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombres de poca fe :no:



Te imagino con barba, en minifalda y con 2 pompones grandes. Por supuesto en la camiseta llevarías la letra "M". )

Jaja, un saludo


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2010)

Wataru... compra algunas DDSS / NVAX ... apoya al síndicato. XD


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

Van a bajar el SP hasta la conferencia del barbas


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... compra algunas DDSS / NVAX ... apoya al síndicato. XD



¿Sindicato del crimen?xD

Ando miroteando Europa, por ahora se acabó Usa...


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2010)

Al SYNDICATE de los CEOS vividores!!! XD


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Mar 2010)

A Zulomán le gusta Mulder...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Te imagino con barba, en minifalda y con 2 pompones grandes. Por supuesto en la camiseta llevarías la letra "M". )
> 
> Jaja, un saludo





LOLO08 dijo:


> A Zulomán le gusta Mulder...



Es que tengo un corazon muy sensible y una cartera muy agradecida  , aunque puestos a elgir casi prefiero a pecata minuta ( mas que nada por la foto del avatar )

lo de la minifalda , los pompones y la camiseta podria ser pero no tengo barba jjejejjee

ah, lolo no seas celosillo eh


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

¡¡¡toma barbaaaaaass!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2010)

Comienza la robasta de Berny!


----------



## Sleepwalk (16 Mar 2010)

*Aquí dejo esta noticia de la semana pasada.*

*LA LIQUIDEZ DE LOS FONDOS EN MÍNIMOS DESDE 2007 *

Esto es una preocupante señal de mercado 

Los fondos de inversión mobiliaria "están quemando efectivo" al mayor ritmo en 18 años, y se sitúan con la menor reserva desde 2007.

La liquidez ha bajado al 3,6% del total de activos desde el 5,7% de enero de 2009. Esto supone una cantidad total de 172.000€ millones, la menor cifra desde septiembre de 2007, un mes antes de que el S&P 500 iniciara una caída del 57%. 

Jerome Dodson, presidente de Parnasuss, señala "no es una luz roja, pero sí una amarilla intermitente. Estas cifras pueden sugerir que el grueso de las subidas ya se han producido. Ya no hay mucho poder de compra."

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## benbelin (16 Mar 2010)

Yo estoy empezando en este y basicamente el metodo que estoy utilizando es no ir contra mulder en dos versiones.


Alcista hasta mayo
De momento estoy con el en que estamos alcistas hasta que comiencen a repartirse los dividendos.

Alcista en su analisis diario. (vamos que este alcista por los dos lados)


Ya os contare que tal me va, pero de momento los cortos no me gustan, aunque si por mi fuera entraria en prisa que parece que se va a 2 euros again...

Vere que tal me va con el metodo de no ir contra mulder




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lástima que Tonuel esté de fallas





benbelin dijo:


> largo 10.940 con un mini, para brindar por los minimos semanales de mulder


----------



## Kujire (16 Mar 2010)

*Breaking NEWS : FED*

*******************fax de fed****************

la fed ha decidido mantener los tipos de interés al o.25%
por un periodo extendido de tiempo como medida excepcional

las compras de mbs y deuda están a punto de completarse

la recuperación es esperada que sea moderada

********************************************


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Mar 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> *******************fax de fed****************
> 
> la fed ha decidido mantener los tipos de interés al o.25%
> por un periodo extendido de tiempo como medida excepcional
> ...



Vamos que nos vamos!!!!!!

Subidón del sp


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

el eurostoxx mañana también querrá su ración de barbas


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

Pues el euro ha subido hasta 1,3780, justo donde yo tenía puesta la orden de venta (lo tengo ya domesticao, ja ja ja), y ahora está bajando...

Voy a ver el resto de índices, que acabo de llegar a casa...

Zuloman, yo también veo mi avatar y me gusto mucho... pero piensa... en Internet, todo es posible, pero nada es cierto... a veces las cosas no son lo que parecen. En realidad, Wata no es un osito, ni Luca un perro...


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el eurostoxx mañana también querrá su ración de barbas



Espero que el Ibex también la quiera que tengo un par de minis abiertos.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues el euro ha subido hasta 1,3780, justo donde yo tenía puesta la orden de venta (lo tengo ya domesticao, ja ja ja), y ahora está bajando...
> 
> Voy a ver el resto de índices, que acabo de llegar a casa...
> 
> Zuloman, yo también veo mi avatar y me gusto mucho... pero piensa... en Internet, todo es posible, pero nada es cierto... a veces las cosas no son lo que parecen. En realidad, Wata no es un osito, ni Luca un perro...



O__O! ¿No es un labrador? Jarrlll

Menudos botes están dando los Usanos, ¿acabaremos por encima de 1158?.

Un saludo


----------



## Interesado (16 Mar 2010)

Yo estaba largo hasta hoy y era alcista como el que más, pero acabo de salirme y la verdad es que todo me grita cortos.

Llevo dos días buscando valores para entrar (en previsión de los mínimos mulderianos que se han cumplido) y no encuentro ninguno mínimamente claro. Todo está brutalmente sobrecomprado.

El Ibex parecía haber ganado laMM50 y la ha vuelto a perder. Esto está lateral-bajista y el sector bancario, con su peso, realmente flojo.

El sentimiento de mercado, que en el IBEX estaba mucho más bajista que en el resto de índices, ya se ha dado la vuelta.



http://www.sentimientomercado.com/ dijo:


> Ibex: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,5165. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,3824 a 0,4334.
> 
> Alcista 42.3%
> Neutral 18.0%
> Bajista 39.6%



La fe en que la FED nos va a llevar hasta el infinito y más allá es muy razonable, y el indicador "instituciones compradoras" de Cárpatos hace pensarse mucho cualquier corto, pero qué queréis que os diga... no lo veo claro.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

Wataru, con cariño...



> bote.
> 
> (De botar).
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (16 Mar 2010)

WATARU, vamos q nos vamos NVAX!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Mar 2010)

Juas, ya queda menos para el verde DP!.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues el euro ha subido hasta 1,3780, justo donde yo tenía puesta la orden de venta (lo tengo ya domesticao, ja ja ja), y ahora está bajando...
> 
> Voy a ver el resto de índices, que acabo de llegar a casa...
> 
> Zuloman, yo también veo mi avatar y me gusto mucho... pero piensa... en Internet, todo es posible, pero *nada es cierto... *a veces las cosas no son lo que parecen. *En realidad, Wata no es un osito, ni Luca un perro*...



Dios mio....... ¿ y el ratoncito Perez? ese si existe ¿no? 

Bueno a ver que pasa mañana que ya ardo en deseos de ganar algo en bolsa xd :


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

Ahora mismo la tendencia impera estar largo

Los MMs y demás fauna llevan comprándolo todo desde hace unas semanas. La única excepción , lamentable, es nuestro guarribex que todavía no da señales serias de empezar a remontar pero pienso que lo hará. No me extrañaría nada que algunas acciones llegaran a máximos en pocos meses


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora mismo la tendencia impera estar largo
> 
> Los MMs y demás fauna llevan comprándolo todo desde hace unas semanas. La única excepción , lamentable, es nuestro guarribex que todavía no da señales serias de empezar a remontar pero pienso que lo hará. No me extrañaría nada que algunas acciones llegaran a máximos en pocos meses



Como que te digo que ahora mismo estoy largo en todo y con gran parte de mi pastuqui.8:


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

Estoy partiéndome de risa con el hilo de las tortugas, es el hilo de pruebas de burbuja.tv para la charla: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-burbujatv-emision-en-directo-de-pruebas.html

La verdad es que en el foro hay nivelón el el tema humor, de aquí se podían sacar varios "clubs de la comedia"


----------



## aksarben (16 Mar 2010)

ARIAd hasta el infinito y mas allá


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> ARIAd hasta el infinito y mas allá



Cuando estás dentro de un valor, no se mueve; en cuanto vendes, se dispara. Ariad ha esperado a que todo el mundo (por lo menos los que posteamos) nos salieramos, para subir por las nubes.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo estaba largo hasta hoy y era alcista como el que más, pero acabo de salirme y la verdad es que todo me grita cortos.



Hasta yo estoy pensando en cortos en este momento, pero pasado este dia y acertado el nivel mínimo semanal en el S&P (que no el dia, aunque me he equivocado por uno) ya no hay más eventos diarios de timing hasta el viernes, así que me parece mala idea.

Veo muchos valores sobrecomprados y a punto de girarse pero también hay otros tantos que están sobrevendidos (en intradía, al menos) y es que nos han mareado mucho subiendo y bajando estas últimas sesiones, algunos no se han enterado y otros se han enterado demasiado.

Creo que voy a entrar a largos y si veo que el Stoxx pasa a la baja el mínimo de hoy los cerraré, lo principal es ir con el mercado, aunque he aprovechado estos dias sin trading para ir mejorando mis programas y aplicar algunas ideas que se me han ido ocurriendo, tampoco he perdido el tiempo del todo.

Pero necesito plusvalías ya


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

los MMs de ARIA se parten la caja con este hilo


----------



## Interesado (16 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hasta yo estoy pensando en cortos en este momento, pero pasado este dia y acertado el nivel mínimo semanal en el S&P (que no el dia, aunque me he equivocado por uno) ya no hay más eventos diarios de timing hasta el viernes, así que me parece mala idea.
> 
> Veo muchos valores sobrecomprados y a punto de girarse pero también hay otros tantos que están sobrevendidos (en intradía, al menos) y es que nos han mareado mucho subiendo y bajando estas últimas sesiones, algunos no se han enterado y otros se han enterado demasiado.
> 
> ...



Supongo que para variar tienes razón. ienso:

¿Qué tal veis AXA para entrar sobre 15.8? SL 15.4/SP 17.4


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Supongo que para variar tienes razón. ienso:
> 
> ¿Qué tal veis AXA para entrar sobre 15.8? SL 15.4/SP 17.4



Por si te sirve... ando mirando también para mi ^^!

No está en sobrecompra aún... en 15.75 aprox. tiene la Ema 50, que le podría servir de apoyo, pero el problema es que veo una cuña que cierra en 16.2.

Mañana te pego el dibujito, pero si lo veo yo... es que es fácil (yo miro siempre en cierres), lo cual no quiere decir que esté razonado ::.

Buenas noches ^


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2010)

llevo Allianz y Metlife desde hace una semana, pero en general casi todas las aseguradoras están respondiendo.

Lo siguiente serán los banquitos, pero las acciones patrias ni tocarlas,


----------



## Interesado (16 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Por si te sirve... ando mirando también para mi ^^!
> 
> No está en sobrecompra aún... en 15.75 aprox. tiene la Ema 50, que le podría servir de apoyo, pero el problema es que veo una cuña que cierra en 16.2.
> 
> ...



Sé que esto está muy cogido con pinzas y que me estoy forzando a ver patrones alcistas donde no los hay.







Tu cuña para mi es un canal, pero yo creo que es simplemente una señal de continuación de tendencia alcista.

De un modo u otro, el RSI está respetando la directriz alcista así que creo que la romperá por arriba para ir a buscar los máximos de enero.


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Supongo que para variar tienes razón. ienso:
> 
> ¿Qué tal veis AXA para entrar sobre 15.8? SL 15.4/SP 17.4



Sería muy interesante entrar en 15.62, ayer casi los toca y yo diría que, por la pequeña distribución que veo en este momento, podría tocarlos en breve.

Se podría poner stop en 15.40 y el objetivo estaría alrededor de 16.59 más o menos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2010)

A los guenos dias oija, siempre soy el mas madrugador, se nota quien pierde dinero y quien gana en este foro :

Si no me equivoco hoy toca subida en el ibex ¿ no ?

Por una vez parece que no la estoy cagando ( bueno segun se vea claro ) y con los derechos que me dieron por GAM ( general alquiler maquinaria, no gamesa ) voy recuperando buena parte del varapalo que me dieron en su dia, tengo la mitad de las acciones convertidas a traves de derechos a 2,65 y va por 3,36 ......... no se si vender o esperar hasta 3,91 que fue el precio inicial de compra ¿ que me decis sobre eso ? . Por cierto gracias al foro vendi las antiguas acciones perdiendo a 3,59 y me ahorre perder mas y sufrir como un perro

Lo de poner stop lost esta muy peligroso por que tienen una volatilidad brutal, ayer mismo tocaron 3,16 y de haber tenido puesto sl me hubiera saltado.

He de decir que el dinero que tengo en bolsa lo tengo por perdido y esta provisionado, no quiere decir que no me joda mucho perder, pero es un dinero que no necesito e intento tener suerte algun dia y llevarme una alegria, por eso arriesgo a lo bestia en chicharros de mala muerte........... me hace feliz soñar que un dia acierto y sale una noticia de un chicharrete de esas que tiran parriba en plan bestia y multiplico por x :bla: :bla:

Si mi sueño se cumple algun dia, de paso aprovechare para realizar otro sueño que tengo pendiente...... alquilarme un velero grande con tripulacion y tirarme un mes navegando como un Rey...... hace dos años tuve la suerte de tirarme una semana en un barco navegando por Turquia y Grecia y me jure a mi mismo que repetiria pero todo un mes, el barquito era este

QUEEN OF KARIA

por encima fui invitado, asi que no me costo ni un euro ( bueno, aviones y eso pero teniendo en cuenta la experiencia fue gratis total )


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Mar 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Zulo, de los chicharretes patrios solo veo carne de quiebra, no "veo" ninguna empresa que nos pueda dar la alegría de subir X veces. Para eso, tira para del nasdaq en una bio, vamos una de las de DP! juass, pero con mucho ojo... que perder un 50% es 10 veces más fácil que ganarlos.

El barquito es muy potito, es bueno tener sueños por los que levantarse... pero sin de dejar de ser realistas. Ese barco con 3 parejas podría ser muy divertida la experiencia y no excesivamente cara... 

^^Hasta luego


----------



## fmc (17 Mar 2010)

zuloman, yo de ésto de la bolsa no entiendo mucho, pero si te diría que más que buscar el pelotazo, pienses en ir sumando granito a granito.... un día puedes multiplicar por dos, si tienes mucha suerte, pero si al siguiente lo pierdes todo, no tiene gracia..... en cambio calcula cuánto supone al cabo del año ganar un "mísero" 1% diario


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> Zulo, de los chicharretes patrios solo veo carne de quiebra, no "veo" ninguna empresa que nos pueda dar la alegría de subir X veces. Para eso, tira para del nasdaq en una bio, vamos una de las de DP! juass, pero con mucho ojo... que perder un 50% es 10 veces más fácil que ganarlos.
> 
> ...



5 Parejas , mirate las especificaciones tecnicas QUEEN OF KARIA

Una semana sale por 35000 lereles mas o menos ( las 10 personas), incluye 5 miembros de tripulacion, comidas internacionales ( un chef fabuloso oija ), bebidas etc etc, todo excepto propinas ( 300 lereles por persona )

Hay barcos del mismo tamaño bastantes mas baratos, pero este es el mas lujoso y mejor equipado


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2010)

fmc dijo:


> zuloman, yo de ésto de la bolsa no entiendo mucho, pero si te diría que más que buscar el pelotazo, pienses en ir sumando granito a granito.... un día puedes multiplicar por dos, si tienes mucha suerte, pero si al siguiente lo pierdes todo, no tiene gracia..... en cambio calcula cuánto supone al cabo del año *ganar un "mísero" 1% diario*



Eso intentaba pero como perdia un 1 % me tire a la piscina a la desesperada, de momento estoy recuperando parte, si recupero supongo que volvere la cordura y la prudencia.

ah, y si me sale una bien, no habra dia siguiente, se acabo el riesgo xd 

donde esta el analisis semanal, ense que estaba en pag 139 y no lo veo xd, no me acuerdo que decia para hoy, creo que subir ¿ no?


----------



## Catacrack (17 Mar 2010)

Luca como GAM suba a 9.65-9.70 le vuelvo a meter que aunque aburridas son plusvalias seguras. Sell&Hold

zuloman en este hilo no somos de veleros, preferimos los yates.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2010)

!! que significa esto ? ¿ leones ? :8: :8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Luca como GAM suba a 9.65-9.70 le vuelvo a meter que aunque aburridas son plusvalias seguras. Sell&Hold
> 
> zuloman en este hilo no somos de veleros, preferimos los yates.



Déjala tranquila que vete a saber lo que hacen, dale caña a tl5 que está en máximos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> !! que significa esto ? ¿ leones ? :8: :8:



Significa que de volumen regular... suerte con las urbas... me recuerda a Befesa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

Pecata, cual es el hilo de las tortugas? me pica la curiosidad y no lo veo...


----------



## fmc (17 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Eso intentaba pero como perdia un 1 % me tire a la piscina a la desesperada, de momento estoy recuperando parte, si recupero supongo que volvere la cordura y la prudencia.
> 
> ah, y si me sale una bien, no habra dia siguiente, se acabo el riesgo xd
> 
> donde esta el analisis semanal, ense que estaba en pag 139 y no lo veo xd, no me acuerdo que decia para hoy, creo que subir ¿ no?



133, y sigue estando ahí http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex35-ii-marzo-2010-a-133.html#post2575020


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

ITX la están liando, se puede ir a 50 € tranquilamente... le quería meter cortos a 47 pero paso...


----------



## Catacrack (17 Mar 2010)

Telecirco ya no entra ni en chicharro es una rompepiernas, a la que te descuidas estas peor que HL.

Muchos del hilo estan pillados en CRI y TL5 y nadie comenta nada. Almenos las gamesas nos dieron unos centimos de plusvalia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

De las Cri me salí a tiempo, las TL5 las llevo a 10,85 de media, me están zumbando.

Las dejo como Sell & Hold


----------



## Catacrack (17 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ITX la están liando, se puede ir a 50 € tranquilamente... le quería meter cortos a 47 pero paso...



Ya es el mayor grupo textil del mundo y con un gran futuro por delante en Asia. Tienen previsto abrir mas de 400 tiendas este año.

Compra acciones de ITX y se socio de Amancio.


----------



## debianita (17 Mar 2010)

Yo tambien estoy pillado con las mamachichos, ahora toca esperar. Sell & Hold


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Ya es el mayor grupo textil del mundo y con un gran futuro por delante en Asia. Tienen previsto abrir mas de 400 tiendas este año.
> 
> Compra acciones de ITX y se socio de Amancio.



Y todas las que han cerrrado? y la reconversión a lefties? no te creas...

Para ponerse largo son mejores empresas con valores entre 2 y 10 €, esta es perfecta para cortos, 47.... en una bajada fuerte te forras literalmente... cosas de las mates...


----------



## fmc (17 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y todas las que han cerrrado? y la reconversión a lefties? no te creas...
> 
> Para ponerse largo son mejores empresas con valores entre 2 y 10 €, esta es perfecta para cortos, 47.... en una bajada fuerte te forras literalmente... cosas de las mates...



¿Qué diferencia hay entre que una empresa baje de 47 a 20 y que otra baje de 4.7 a 2? :


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Mar 2010)

Quien nombra yates..veleros????? :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre que una empresa baje de 47 a 20 y que otra baje de 4.7 a 2? :



Que es más sencillo que una de 47 baje a 20 que una de 4,7 a 2...

Para las subidas, si la cotización se mueve de 0,001 en 0,001 porcentualmente ganas más rápido cuanto menos valor tenga la acción, por eso para hacer intradías las empresas de 2 € para abajo son mejores.


----------



## Catacrack (17 Mar 2010)

GAM a 9,57 un poco mas y le meto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

BBVA y SAN rojeando ¿?

Cómo se pasan con TL5... voy a tener que hacer cola en cáritas.. voy a sacando número...


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Ya me he puesto largo en un par de europeas, una de ellas se comentaba ayer por aquí. De momento con media posición, tal vez esta tarde amplíe.

Creo que Stoxx y S&P van a subir hasta el viernes, el S&P tiene objetivo en los 1200 y el Stoxx de momento en 2975.

Estamos en fase peponiano-propulsada


----------



## debianita (17 Mar 2010)

Me estan jodiendo bien las mamachicos! No doy una cuando me meto con toda la artilleria


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Me estan jodiendo bien las mamachicos! No doy una cuando me meto con toda la artilleria



Tranquilo, en 12€ ampliamos.. XDDDDD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Ya me he puesto largo en un par de europeas, *una de ellas se comentaba ayer por aquí. *De momento con media posición, tal vez esta tarde amplíe.
> 
> ...



si dices cuales igual te acompaño, eso si, avisa cuando vender tambien eh


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si dices cuales igual te acompaño, eso si, avisa cuando vender tambien eh



AXA ariquitaun...


----------



## debianita (17 Mar 2010)

Luca, pues yo voy a tener que llamar a Cofidis para ampliar en 12 :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, pues yo voy a tener que llamar a Cofidis para ampliar en 12 :XX:



Dime que tipo te ofrecen y yo te descuento 5 puntos porcentuales


----------



## aksarben (17 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dime que tipo te ofrecen y yo te descuento 5 puntos porcentuales



Yo le descuento 6 puntos porcentuales y le regalo una cafetera


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2010)

Yo ayer recomende siemens, y tras demostrar la ruptura esta mañana estoy dentro....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dime que tipo te ofrecen y yo te descuento 5 puntos porcentuales



Vamos que con un 33 % te conformarias ¿ no ? 

Que nadie me pegue por mi ignoracia supina.....axa cotiza en el eurostock ¿no? :o

Mulder no leo que te comprometas a avisar de cuando vender


----------



## Interesado (17 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Ya me he puesto largo en un par de europeas, una de ellas se comentaba ayer por aquí. De momento con media posición, tal vez esta tarde amplíe.
> 
> ...



La voy a dar como que se me ha escapado.

Voy a ver si Iberia corrige un poco para volver a entrar o si Criteria vuelve a los 3.7 para meterle.

Es un rollo estar fuera, a ver lo que aguanto. :S

EDIT: Siemens no pinta mal del todo... pero no me acaba de convencer.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Vamos que con un 33 % te conformarias ¿ no ?
> 
> Que nadie me pegue por mi ignoracia supina.....axa cotiza en el eurostock ¿no? :o
> 
> Mulder no leo que te comprometas a avisar de cuando vender



En principio voy a mantener hasta el viernes, si las veo bien encauzadas las mantendré algo más de tiempo.

Creo que al final de marzo o principios de abril vamos a tener meneos, es probable que se corrija toda la subida de marzo durante unos dias, es posible que las lleve hasta ese momento.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> La voy a dar como que se me ha escapado.



De momento está aguantando bien por el entorno del gap, si antes de que abran los gringos no ha bajado de ahí seguiría estando bien para meterse largo.


----------



## Interesado (17 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De momento está aguantando bien por el entorno del gap, si antes de que abran los gringos no ha bajado de ahí seguiría estando bien para meterse largo.



Creo que paso. 

Todo está bastante sobrecalentado. Me huelo una minicorrección a la vuelta de la esquina y si dices que podríamos tenerla para final de mes, mejor me estoy quietecito.

Siempre que he intentado meterme pocos días para sacar un beneficio moderado he acabado saliendo trasquilado. Prefiero esperar a encontrar una entrada idónea (si el objetivo son los 16.5 tampoco compensa mucho a estos niveles).

EDIT: En Criteria parece que están ya distribuyendo, no va a pasar de 3.69. Creo que ha llegado la hora de la venganza.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

Luca, es muy probable que vayan a subir NVAX, hay un encargo de vender 25M de accs a un precio referencia 11marzo de 2.48USD y la agencia se llevará 2% sobre el precio venta.

O bien se conforman con 50M ?

No indican fecha... puede significar que están preparando una subida, al estilo ARIAd....

Unassociated Document


"This prospectus relates to the sale of up to $50,000,000 in gross proceeds of our common stock pursuant to the sales agreements. Our board has authorized 25,000,000 shares of common stock to be sold pursuant to this prospectus."

"... we will pay our sales agent a commission equal to 2% of the gross proceeds of the sales price per share."

"Based on the closing price of our common stock on March 11, 2010, because we are limited to the sale of common stock with gross proceeds aggregating $50,000,000, the maximum number of shares we could sell is 20,161,290. If 20,161,290 shares of common stock were sold at the March 11, 2010 closing sales price, we would receive $50,000,000 in gross proceeds, or $49,000,000 in aggregate net proceeds assuming the sales agent fee is paid as described above. The actual proceeds to us will vary".

"The net proceeds of this offering will be added to our general funds and used for pre-clinical studies and clinical trials of our VLP-based vaccines, internal research and development programs, working capital, capital expenditures and other general corporate purposes as further described in this prospectus under the heading “Use of Proceeds.”".


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> EDIT: En Criteria parece que están ya distribuyendo, no va a pasar de 3.69. Creo que ha llegado la hora de la venganza.



Espera...... la venganza es un plato que se sirve frío. Aún tenemos que pasar los 11.200 del Ibex antes de bajar


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2010)

siemens como la espuma.

Os dejo otro documento en casa de campo...


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> EDIT: En Criteria parece que están ya distribuyendo, no va a pasar de 3.69. Creo que ha llegado la hora de la venganza.



No, en CRI están acumulando y las veo a 3.75 dentro de no mucho, podrían llegar hasta 3.84 incluso, ese sería un buen nivel donde ponerse corto.

Según mi impresión.


----------



## Catacrack (17 Mar 2010)

Tengo ganas de meterle a gamesa pero el analisis de Mulder me echa para atras.

La unica ventaja es que aunque la lie solo tengo que esperar y echarme a dormir.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Todo está bastante sobrecalentado. Me huelo una minicorrección a la vuelta de la esquina y si dices que podríamos tenerla para final de mes, mejor me estoy quietecito.



Por cierto, precisamente en la fase final de las subidas es cuando estas son más violentas, es la mejor ocasión para ganar mucha pasta, aunque no niego que es más peligroso, claro.


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2010)

Las semana posterior al vencimiento de Marzo es bajista....
Luego entramos en la pauta de abril


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Mar 2010)

que largos más gloriosos para el stoxx llevo desde ayer


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, precisamente en la fase final de las subidas es cuando estas son más violentas, es la mejor ocasión para ganar mucha pasta, aunque no niego que es más peligroso, claro.



Te thankeo por esa gran verdad.

Veis correcciones en breves¿?.

ANA.mc como la veis?


----------



## debianita (17 Mar 2010)

Luca, tendremos que hablar de mi credito personal, las veo hoy en 12 :XX: madre mia... voy a por vaselina que me empieza a doler.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, tendremos que hablar de mi credito personal, las veo hoy en 12 :XX: madre mia... voy a por vaselina que me empieza a doler.



Cuando te dije ampliar en 12 iba muy en serio...

Lleva 4 días subiendo más de un 3 % están intentando cepillarse a los cortos, deja tus CFD ahí y aguanta aunque sea al vencimiento de futuros.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Mar 2010)

Buenas ^__^!

Mulder, ¿dices que ves 10 o más días de subida? Un poco demasiado ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Te thankeo por esa gran verdad.
> 
> Veis correcciones en breves¿?.
> 
> ANA.mc como la veis?



ANA ahora mismo la veo muy bajista hasta que no pase la MM200 en diario, además se ve distribución, el valor interesante más cercano para entrar largo sería 85.06, pero ya te digo que no me fio mucho de ella.

Intradiariamente también está bajista, no me gusta para largos la verdad.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

Inditex a 49 estamos locos...

ABG en su caminimo hacia 24...


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas ^__^!
> 
> Mulder, ¿dices que ves 10 o más días de subida? Un poco demasiado ¿no?



Bueno no digo que todos esos dias sean alcistas, hablo de la tendencia general.

De todas formas lo miraré bien dentro de un rato a ver si puedo adelantar algo, ahora tengo que irme.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Inditex a 49 estamos locos...
> 
> ABG en su caminimo hacia 24...



Yo me estaba mirando ITX para cortos durante el finde 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo me estaba mirando ITX para cortos durante el finde 8:



Se va a pegar una hostia de campeonato, si llega a 50, hará un canal 50-53 y estará a punto de caramelo.


----------



## debianita (17 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuando te dije ampliar en 12 iba muy en serio...
> 
> Lleva 4 días subiendo más de un 3 % están intentando cepillarse a los cortos, deja tus CFD ahí y aguanta aunque sea al vencimiento de futuros.



No pain, no glory. Hay que aguantar, cuando cierre las ABG y TL5 empieze a bajar se van a cagar, le metere mas. Ya me dan tanta rabia como las CRI


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Mar 2010)

Prosegur tocando los 34...me pongo largo.


----------



## Interesado (17 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, precisamente en la fase final de las subidas es cuando estas son más violentas, es la mejor ocasión para ganar mucha pasta, aunque no niego que es más peligroso, claro.



Venga va, que la avaricia y el aburrimiento me pueden.

Axa parece que pierde fuelle, si va a cerrar el gap sobre los 16 con la apertura USA, me meto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Mar 2010)

GAS como la veis?, ha roto una resistencia, podría llegar a 16 en estos dias?


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Interesado dijo:


> Venga va, que la avaricia y el aburrimiento me pueden.
> 
> Axa parece que pierde fuelle, si va a cerrar el gap sobre los 16 con la apertura USA, me meto.



Esta mañana me he metido también en Credit Agricole, si pasa de 12.46 se puede disparar y lleva toda la mañana rondando ese nivel.

He entrado a 12.43 y ya he ampliado y todo.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> GAS como la veis?, ha roto una resistencia, podría llegar a 16 en estos dias?



GAS es para gente muuuuy aburrida, ahora mismo está lateral en diario pero alcista en intradía, se podría entrar si supera claramente el 14.18, aunque creo que en este momento va a bajar un poco, si puedes pillarlas a 13.80 mejor.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Mar 2010)

muchas gracias Mulder, el problema es que la tengo comprada a 14.5, jejejejeejejeje. pero bueno, como has dicho es para aburridos..... seguiré esperando, aunque me jode no poder comprar las que estais comentando....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2010)

me aburro ostricamente con las puñeteras urbas, llevan un monton de dias sin moverse hoyja 

Ni me salta el stop lost ni suben para vender, que muermo.

No se si vender ya y meterme en cualquier otra cosa, si no lo he hecho ya es por que estoy convencido de que minutos despues de vender pegan un tiron arriba y las que compre bajan :vomito:

Esta vez me gustaria que no me pase lo de siempre para variar :no:

Menos mal que las general de alquiler me van bien xd, claro que es donde menos pasta tengo metida claro


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Mar 2010)

Zuloman, podemos hacer una cosa tu vendes urbas y compras Gas y yo vendo Gas y compro urbas, ya que tampoco vendo por lo mismo y porque voy perdiendo jejejejeejejeje


----------



## Hagen (17 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me aburro ostricamente con las puñeteras urbas, llevan un monton de dias sin moverse hoyja
> 
> Ni me salta el stop lost ni suben para vender, que muermo.
> 
> ...



Es que los alquileres van contigo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zuloman, podemos hacer una cosa tu vendes urbas y compras Gas y yo vendo Gas y compro urbas, ya que tampoco vendo por lo mismo y porque voy perdiendo jejejejeejejeje



jejejej, en ese caso abajo las dos  , virgencita dejame como estoy :no:

Lo que me jode es que me aburro, solo pierdo un 3 % si vendo y lo asumiria pero no lo hago por la cara de tonto que se me quedaria si le da por moverse justo cuando me muevo...... es lo que me suele pasar siempre, intranquilo y ansioso que es uno.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Mar 2010)

eso me ha pasado muuuuuchas veces con Afirma y colonial, es vendar y en menos de 5 minutos para arribaaaaaaa


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Es que los alquileres van contigo



si coño, lo que gano haciendo alquileres y no me hace falta me lo gasto en jugar a la bolsita de los cojones  , mejor haria en viajar y fundirmelo en cosas mas gratificantes xd :

Ya no llego ni a la categoria de gacela, iba para gavilan y me he quedado en paloma


----------



## no_loko (17 Mar 2010)

Corto en ITX (49,20).


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Mar 2010)

Luca, lo de las tortugas, era una chorrada, pero fue gracioso verlo en directo.

Este es el post: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-burbujatv-emision-en-directo-de-pruebas.html

Hoy ya no tiene tanta gracia, claro.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Mar 2010)

Enagas va despegando...


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Luca, lo de las tortugas, era una chorrada, pero fue gracioso verlo en directo.
> 
> Este es el post: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-burbujatv-emision-en-directo-de-pruebas.html
> 
> Hoy ya no tiene tanta gracia, claro.



Cuando el foro se caía y Calopez ponía el tablón provisional, me moría de la risa, los hay muy simpáticos en el foro.

Sobre el canal se lo están currando y seguro que veré al menos parte de la emisión. Con esas ganas de hacer cosas se puede ir muy lejos.

Lo de las tortugas me impresionó la explicación del por qué, (el agua turbia, los fluorescentes...).

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Cuando el foro se caía y Calopez ponía el tablón provisional, me moría de la risa, los hay muy simpáticos en el foro.
> 
> Sobre el canal se lo están currando y seguro que veré al menos parte de la emisión. Con esas ganas de hacer cosas se puede ir muy lejos.
> 
> ...



Que explicación de que porque¿?


----------



## Interesado (17 Mar 2010)

Bueno, parece que Credit Agricole ya empieza a romper. 
A ver si esta es la buena y se acaba la racha de gafismo mulderiano.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Que explicación de que porque¿?



Me refería a la explicación de la elección del escenario. Un acuario, porque al parecer el agua en movimiento, los fluorecentes, etc... son de lo más complicado en las emisiones por el continuo movimiento.

Mix, cuando vayas ponte algo característico para que sepamos quien eres jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Me refería a la explicación de la elección del escenario. Un acuario, porque al parecer el agua en movimiento, los fluorecentes, etc... son de lo más complicado en las emisiones por el continuo movimiento.
> 
> Mix, cuando vayas ponte algo característico para que sepamos quien eres jaja
> 
> Un saludo



En la conference¿?.

Preguntaré en alto si alguien ha visto por ahi el IBEX35. Que me dijo que le prestara un dinero para un rato, y aun no lo he vuelto a ver...

xD


----------



## Interesado (17 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> En la conference¿?.
> 
> Preguntaré en alto si alguien ha visto por ahi el IBEX35. Que me dijo que le prestara un dinero para un rato, y aun no lo he vuelto a ver...
> 
> xD



El IBEX me han dicho que no podrá venir porque está en coma.

Sus compañeros extranjeros lo están intentando reanimar, pero van perdiendo la esperanza, al ver que no reacciona. :XX:

Mix, tu tienes que venir de estatua de la libertad, Wata de osito, Claca de batman y Mulder a aparecerá lomos de un sello gigante.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Bueno, parece que Credit Agricole ya empieza a romper.
> A ver si esta es la buena y se acaba la racha de gafismo mulderiano.



Está rompiendo aunque no se mueve demasiado, de momento la veo muy bien, algo sobrecomprada pero muy bien.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

Tonterías.. con llevar una camiseta en la que salga un yate creo que no hace falta nada más...


----------



## Catacrack (17 Mar 2010)

Lo de ARIA no tiene nombre, las hdp estan imparables. Tantos meses cortejandolas para 4 duros y ahora estariamos medio forrados.


----------



## debianita (17 Mar 2010)

Luca, las mamachichos parece que nos dan un respiro. Espero verlas a 9 en breve, ha sido inhumano lo que han subido en 3 dias.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Lo de ARIA no tiene nombre, las hdp estan imparables. Tantos meses cortejandolas para 4 duros y ahora estariamos medio forrados.



en 5 días llevan un 27%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, las mamachichos parece que nos dan un respiro. Espero verlas a 9 en breve, ha sido inhumano lo que han subido en 3 dias.



No te confíes.. tito berlusconi está detrás tuyo leyendo lo que escribes...

Con la compra de 4 no olvidemos que los gestores trileros de prisa estarán metiendo mano....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Lo de ARIA no tiene nombre, las hdp estan imparables. Tantos meses cortejandolas para 4 duros y ahora estariamos medio forrados.



Termino mi post.. un yate y un anagrama que ponga Owned o Fail a gusto del consumidor...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

Que calladitos....

Me voy a casa.... mañana os leo...


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Que calladitos....
> 
> Me voy a casa.... mañana os leo...



Pues si... yo pensaba que estaba sola por aquí.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues si... yo pensaba que estaba sola por aquí.



últimamente estás siempre en modo espía...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Mar 2010)

Este hilo definitivamente es bajista


----------



## kokaine (17 Mar 2010)

Pues yo cerre mis cortos en CRI hace tiempo, y me puse largo y asi ando....

Asi que no somos tan bajistas, lo que pasa es que en el fondo nos gusta mas cuando ganamos cortos que cuando ganamos largos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Mar 2010)

Bajista cuando la bolsa es alcista


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> últimamente estás siempre en modo espía...



Hoy estoy más bien en modo gacelilla palmando.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

Ponerse corto estos días es de suicidas.

Por otra parte subimos porque hay poco volumen, el dia que suba mucho el volumen empezaremos a ver bajadas, hasta entonces nada.

Por lo que veo, efectivamente la semana que viene vamos a tener algo de corrección, pero aun así no creo que sea muy fuerte, será mejor ver como termina la semana para estar seguros.

Creo que este viernes si que tendremos una minicorrección que podría extenderse al lunes pero nada del otro mundo.

edito: El jueves que viene, 25 de marzo, podría empezar la corrección buena de toda esta subida, es el dia más importante en el corto plazo.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ponerse corto estos días es de suicidas.



Largo también.
Estoy larga en EUR/USD y me están dando bien.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Largo también.
> Estoy larga en EUR/USD y me están dando bien.



Bueno,lo de suicida no era extensible a ese índice


----------



## rosonero (17 Mar 2010)

Yo también ando por aquí, pero entre el trabajo por la mañana y que por las tardes a mi pequeñajo no le van mucho las siestas, pues no tradeo ni posteo mucho :
Por cierto que rarito está el Ibex, cuando todos suben él se mantiene, ahora que van bajando piano-piano él a máximos :

Saludos.

Pd. Ya queda menos para la gran convención burbujil, moscoso al canto para ir a Barcelona. :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

Una cosa más, el dia 25 será importante pero tal vez sea dia de cambio de tendencia para volver a subir y la semana que viene sera bajista hasta ese día, hay que tenerlo en cuenta también.

Aun no lo tengo muy claro, este finde tendré la respuesta adecuada.


----------



## kokaine (17 Mar 2010)

Crees conveniente mantener largos hasta final de mes, o vender el viernes (que imagino que se iran a maximos cerca de los vencimientos) y ya volver a entrar el 25 o asi?


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (17 Mar 2010)

Solo paso a saludar,veo el ibex en 11200 y me dan unas ganas de ...... noooooooooo que yo la bolsa ya no la toco ni con un palo jajajajajaja

PD: Luca veo las TL5 en 18 euros y Gamesa en 14 jajajajaja


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno,lo de suicida no era extensible a ese índice



Ya, no me has metido el EUR/USD en la play... y así me va.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Solo paso a saludar,veo el ibex en 11200 y me dan unas ganas de ...... noooooooooo que yo la bolsa ya no la toco ni con un palo jajajajajaja
> 
> PD: Luca veo las TL5 en 18 euros y Gamesa en 14 jajajajaja



El señor HL entrando como elefante en cacharrería, se le echaba de menos por aquí


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Crees conveniente mantener largos hasta final de mes, o vender el viernes (que imagino que se iran a maximos cerca de los vencimientos) y ya volver a entrar el 25 o asi?



Yo estaría largo hasta mayo, hasta ese momento pueden ocurrir muchas cosas, en este momento no creo que sea conveniente soltar largos, al menos si van bien.

De todas formas el viernes será un buen dia para 'recoger beneficios'.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Mar 2010)

joder con las famosas Arias, alguien se las quedó?


----------



## pyn (17 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> joder con las famosas Arias, alguien se las quedó?



Olvídate de ellas son humo.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios ha sido hoy bastante alto, aunque ha terminado con saldo muy negativo.

Se han pasado el dia vendiendo salvo pequeños ratitos donde han comprado poca cosa, aunque a partir de las 17 han empezado a comprar y en subasta también.

Algo huele mal en el Ibex, aunque eso ya lo sabemos todos, pero parece que a las manos fuertes les huele peor, toda la subida de hoy ha sido totalmente ficticia.

He estado mirando toda la semana completa desde el lunes y eso solo ha pasado hoy.

Mucho ojo con esto que parece que empieza a haber peligro. En el Stoxx hoy he visto algo parecido pero muy de lejos, el saldo de toda la semana sigue en positivo en este índice.


----------



## fmc (17 Mar 2010)

Teniendo en cuenta lo siguiente ¿crees probable que echen abajo el Ibex para vencimiento en lugar de inflarlo? ienso:


----------



## rino (17 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> joder con las famosas Arias, alguien se las quedó?



Pues yo sigo teniendo unas pocas compradas a 2,15 y no se muy bien qué hacer con ellas. El avaricioso que hay en mi me recuerda continuamente a Diedrich Coffee, Inc. - Google Finance para que no venda.


----------



## pollastre (17 Mar 2010)

jajo jajota... hoy he conseguido sacarle mis primeros dolarcillos al S&P... el "índice de los hombres", como lo llaman por aquí ::


----------



## eduenca (17 Mar 2010)

No entro aquí nunca, pero acabo de ver la cotización de Ariad y no he podido por menos que entrar aquí, sabiendo que muchos las lleváis desde el 1,80.

¡A 3,90 $ y subiendo más de un 11%! Vaya pelotazo, habéis más que doblado.


----------



## Depeche (17 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos, mucho cuidado a los que estais largos y veis subidas en los índices.
Yo creo que a partir de mañana van a caer con fuerza,sobretodo el Ibex, no se si teneis en cuenta que hay mucho riesgo de que se produzca una intifada en Israel, eso provocaría grandes caídas en las bolsas. Yo creo que hoy era un buen dia para ponerse corto, estoy convencido de que mañana vamos a ver caídas considerables.
Saludos.


----------



## pyn (17 Mar 2010)

Ariad es de pobres:

Abraxis Bioscience, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, mucho cuidado a los que estais largos y veis subidas en los índices.
> Yo creo que a partir de mañana van a caer con fuerza,sobretodo el Ibex, no se si teneis en cuenta que hay mucho riesgo de que se produzca una intifada en Israel, eso provocaría grandes caídas en las bolsas. Yo creo que hoy era un buen dia para ponerse corto, estoy convencido de que mañana vamos a ver caídas considerables.
> Saludos.



Nos viene mejor una guerra o mejor aún... que los Iranies corten el estrecho...

No se, me huele a que te adaptarías bien al club xD ya sabes, el club de los que perdemos dinero...

Un saludo ehhh


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

Wataru.... estoy seguro que la subida de estas semanas, la ha llevado JPMORGAN... ellos van a ser los encargados de colocar el nuevo papel.

Ya la tengo olvidada! 



...

No es verdad!

XD


----------



## kokaine (17 Mar 2010)

el S&P rozando los 1170, desde luego si quieren hacerlo caer lo estan disimulando muuuy bien.
y como dice Carpatos:
"Al final, creo que cada día está más claro, al menos para mí, es que lo que es sagrado es ver el comportamiento de las instituciones. Han aguantado carros y carretas largos y de momento está el mini S&P venciendo la resistencia 1.150. Vamos a ver si consolida este nivel, porque si lo hace sería difícil que no alcance como poco 1.200 o superiores. Sólo temeríamos problemas si pasaran a vendedores, algo que de momento sigue lejos de suceder."

Y hay que reconocer que siguiendo solamente ese indicador no habríamos fallado en toda la subida.

Así que si el dice que si esto sigue así nos vamos 1200 o mas, pues tiendo a creérmelo.
Con intifada, sin intifada, con default griego o sin el, con crisis de cds sin cds, con vencimientos y sin ellos......mientras la FED siga comprando esto seguirá una única dirección.


----------



## pollastre (17 Mar 2010)

> No se, me huele a que te adaptarías bien al club xD ya sabes




La fina ironía... tarjeta de presentación de los foreros de "Habéis visto el Ibex 35?" 

Aunque, la verdad, Wataru tiene razón.

Es evidente que cualquier conflicto actúa como condicionante de análisis fundamental para las bolsas. Pero mira, en el caso concreto de la intifada, donde la fiesta se sabe cómo empieza y como termina (los moros hostiados por los israelíes, apoyo de papá USA mediante) no creo que a las bolsas pudiera importarles demasiado.

Pon encima de la mesa de un bloqueo del estrecho de Ormuz, y entonces ya estamos hablando de otra cosa...


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Mar 2010)

DP! lo que te fastidia (doblemente xD) es que has perdido la apuesta juuas. Llego antes a los 3$... a los 4$ y ¿quién sabe? jaja

Ains, podríamos ahora estar en nuestro yate... jaja manda cojones ¿en? 

Pollastre, es que exceptuando a Mulder, el oficio de adivino es muy complicado, por norma suelen dormir entre cartones.

Un saludo


----------



## Claca (17 Mar 2010)

Hola, forería

Estos días el ibex está bastante lateral, sigue encallado en la zona de trincheras prevista. Muy aburrido, si bien se le puede sacar partido comprando sobre los 900 y vendiendo cuando se acerque a los 11.200. Lateral ligeramente alcista a pesar de que sus compis siguen subiendo como un cohete, pero ya lo dijimos ¿no? En mi opinión podríamos llegar a los 850 sin que sucediera nada si se alcanzan a nivel intradiario. En este sentido los cortos no tienen espacio mientras al cierre se respeten los 900.

Lo interesante, creo yo, se libra en el otro lado del Atlántico. El S&P alcanza nuevos máximos, pero, mientras, ¿qué hace el dow? ¿por qué no sigue a su hermano mayor? Veamos:







_Vaya con la cuña, y parecía una tontería... ¿y ese línea de ahí arriba? Alejemos el zoom a ver qué sale..._







_Glups... frenó el precio durante 6 añitos y además marcó máximos anuales, una resistencia importante._

Se están agotando las medias tintas, es cuestión de decidirse. Si da un pasito más hacia arriba, como parece que está dando, romperá al alza en todo. Sería de esperar, pues, que las subidas se prolongasen un tiempecillo más. No obstante, también nos deben una corrección, lo cual complica el asunto. Hasta que no recorten no podremos saber con exactitud con qué ánimos decidirán afrontar el futuro -al menos los que no tenemos la play de Kujire o la bola mágica de Mulder-. 

PD: ¿Y si el pasito es dar media vuelta? Como diría Acebes, pero no se decarta ninguna posibilidaaad.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

Bueno, hace tiempo que tengo otro boleto de loteria, ya sabes...

FACT = NVAX .... demasiado golosa para dejarla escapar... VLP es el futuro!

XD


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

Estamos a 1 mes de ARIAd según graficas... ya me entiendes....


----------



## eduenca (17 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> DP! lo que te fastidia (doblemente xD) es que has perdido la apuesta juuas. Llego antes a los 3$... a los 4$ y ¿quién sabe? jaja
> 
> Ains, podríamos ahora estar en nuestro yate... jaja manda cojones ¿en?



¿La habías vendido?

Pues ya es mala suerte, cuando en este foro sólo se hablaba de Ariad. Era un monotema.


----------



## Claca (17 Mar 2010)

Sois unos plastas con Aria, de l@s ex no se habla >:-(


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Mar 2010)

eduenca dijo:


> ¿La habías vendido?
> 
> Pues ya es mala suerte, cuando en este foro sólo se hablaba de Ariad. Era un monotema.



Han esperado a que vendieran los que las tenían en el hilo.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

De todos modos, la tienen que cerrar en 4.00USD ... el acuerdo estará por ahí, me temo.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Mar 2010)

eduenca dijo:


> ¿La habías vendido?
> 
> Pues ya es mala suerte, cuando en este foro sólo se hablaba de Ariad. Era un monotema.



Juas, de las miles de páginas del hilo al menos un 10% ) eran sobre Ariad.

Nada hombre... ya tocará otra... xD Será por mujeres... (no me refiero a España... jaja)

Con 150 millones de acciones con permiso para emitirse cuando quieran uno no podía dormir del todo bien.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> el S&P rozando los 1170, desde luego si quieren hacerlo caer lo estan disimulando muuuy bien.
> y como dice Carpatos:
> "Al final, creo que cada día está más claro, al menos para mí, es que lo que es sagrado es ver el comportamiento de las instituciones. Han aguantado carros y carretas largos y de momento está el mini S&P venciendo la resistencia 1.150. Vamos a ver si consolida este nivel, porque si lo hace sería difícil que no alcance como poco 1.200 o superiores. Sólo temeríamos problemas si pasaran a vendedores, algo que de momento sigue lejos de suceder."
> 
> ...



Yo también lo comentaba esta mañana, aunque el Ibex es otra historia, está bajista y ya llevo un tiempo que cuando quiero abrir largos me voy a dar una vuelta por Europa. El dia que quiera abrir cortos volveré a fijarme en el Ibex de nuevo.

Lo que he visto hoy en el volumen del Ibex también me ha dejado muy intrigado, aunque creo que se debe a que el Ibex ya ha pasado el punto donde los leoncios apuntaban al vencimiento, la soltada de hoy también podría ser una confirmación de largos, es decir al superar muchas empresas sus resistencias es posible que se hayan cerrado posiciones cortas que servían como cobertura.

Mañana sabremos la verdad, creo que voy a mirar vencimientos pasados a ver si se repite la misma pauta con el volumen.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

SEC FORM 4:

DRISCOLL 30,000
EVANS	15,000
Johnston 60,000
LAMBERT	15,000
MARSH	15,000
MCM@#$%	15,000
Singhvi	150,000
Trizzino 100,000


400,000 total at $2.35

OPCIONES NVAX INSIDERS... RECIEN COMPRADAS....


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> SEC FORM 4:
> 400,000 total at $2.35
> 
> OPCIONES NVAX INSIDERS... RECIEN COMPRADAS....



Juas, eso hay que verlo... ahora lo miraré, porque bien pueden ser las opciones que les tocan por contrato, que no quiere decir que las compren...

Lo miro 

Edito: Lo que yo decía, solo son las opciones de compra que les corresponden por contrato...
Un saludo

Juas, que desconfiados nos hemos vuelto... jaja


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

<table width="100%" border="1" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td align="left">Options-right to buy</td> <td align="center">$2.35</td> <td align="center">03/15/2010</td> <td align="center">
</td> <td align="center">A</td> <td align="center">
</td> <td align="center">150,000</td> <td align="center">
</td> <td align="center"> <sup>( 1 )</sup> </td> <td align="center">03/15/2020</td> <td align="center">Common Stock</td> <td align="center">150,000</td> <td align="center">$0</td> <td align="center">150,000</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas, eso hay que verlo... ahora lo miraré, porque bien pueden ser las opciones que les tocan por contrato, que no quiere decir que las compren...
> 
> Lo miro
> 
> ...




they can't exercise those options until at least six months from now and not until next year for several of them.


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

Wata, pero tienen que comprarlas de todos modos...


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> they can't exercise those options until at least six months from now and not until next year for several of them.



DP! Estas queriendo ver fantasmas y no los hay.

En todas las opciones de compra por contrato pone eso... ¿y qué?. No es por acojonarte... pero ten cuidado con el tema de los cortos, ellos saben algo que nosotros no...

Un saludo 

Eso de que tienen que comprarlas... ¿de dónde lo sacas?


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

No como obligación, por supuesto, pero tendrían que pagar el precio a 2.35USD para ejecutarlas.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No como obligación, por supuesto, pero tendrían que pagar el precio a 2.35USD para ejecutarlas.



Hombre, por ejemplo, los de Ariad, segurísimo que van a ejecutar sus opciones, es normal... para que te vas a arriesgar a que bajen si por contrato te dan la posibilidad de ganar .

La explicación del otro día sobre las 13 millones de acciones cortas, que eran de los fondos no me quedo del todo clara.
Que son de los grandes fondos si... pero ¿porqué no las han cerrado ya?

Umm xD no guta


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

Es una suposición.... quien en su sano juicio podría no ejecutar los beneficios a estas alturas, que pueden ganar un 25% adicional?

Solo los fondos, me imagino los que compraron en algún ofrecimiento las tendrán abiertas, las cerraran con warrants.

En CXM lo han hecho de este modo, desde los 1.9xUSD y mira ahora como están...

No me fio al 100% ... pero por otro lado, están despidiendo o renunciando directivos de la empresa.... algo tienen en mente. xd


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

ARIAd la dejaran en 3.80USD al cierre.... jijiji!


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

Citybizlist Washington DC - Novavax Dismisses Raymond Hage, SVP of Commercial Operations ? cbl


----------



## aksarben (17 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Citybizlist Washington DC - Novavax Dismisses Raymond Hage, SVP of Commercial Operations ? cbl



Qué pinta más rara...


----------



## donpepito (17 Mar 2010)

Seguro q era un topo de sanofi.... jajaja!!!

Nos hemos ahorrado un pasta anual... pinta a venta de la compañia / fusión.


----------



## Interesado (17 Mar 2010)

Lo que está claro es que las instituciones han decido subir y subimos. Ahora lo que hay que hacer es vigilarlas para ver dónde se salen. De mientras no hay más que hacer.

Estamos en un punto muy crítico, y el escenario a largo plazo creo que se decidirá no tanto por hasta dónde subamos sino por hasta dónde bajamos cuando empecemos a corregir.

En los índices foráneos podría ser una "pequeña" caída proporcional para seguir subiendo. Si se para ahí, habremos vuelto a la tendencia alcista de largo de forma inapelable.

Otro tema es el IBEX, que cada vez veo más claro que tiene una visita pendiente con los 9000. Sólo hay que ver las gráficas: el mercado no se cree que el IBEX pueda volver a subir, aún con recuperación del resto del mundo.

Las Credit Agricole pintan bien. La putada es que mañana estaré fuera todo el día por un imprevisto, y voy a tener que dejarle un stop relativamente ceñidito. A ver si mañana acaban de despegar y me permiten colocar SL cómodos para dejarlas correr a su aire.

Otra que estaba mirando es EON, que creo que además tenía el "Mixtables seal of approval". Parece que todavía se podría hacer una buena , pero el AD lleva como 6 meses bajista (aunque parece que empieza a frenarse).






A empujar todos que esta es la buena. :baba:


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2010)

Me acabo de entretener mirando lo que hizo el Ibex el miércoles antes del vencimiento de marzo del año pasado y ¡oh sorpresa! las pautas de volumen son muy similares a las de hoy. El jueves y viernes siguientes se estuvo bajando en el Ibex.

En el Stoxx sucedió algo similar, además hay que fijarse en lo que pasó en el dia del vencimiento con un fuerte gap a la baja debido a la diferencia entre un vencimiento y otro, ahora mismo:

Stoxx vencimiento marzo: 2935
Stoxx vencimiento junio: 2864

71 puntos de diferencia nada más y nada menos, en el Ibex la diferencia no es tan exagerada, en el S&P tampoco. En las acciones no afectó para nada, es más, subieron mucho durante esos días, al menos las que llevo que son las que me interesan 

Mañana podría ser un dia fuertemente alcista para todos aquellos que estén largos en acciones.


----------



## Claca (17 Mar 2010)

Mulder, gracias por compartir este tipo de detalles. Yo creo que si no lo tenemos claro y dado que durante los vencimientos todo se manipula mucho, lo mejor es esperar en liquidez a ver qué pasa.

En otro orden de cosas, se recuerda a los navegantes del hilo que este viernes día 19, vencimientos a parte, también se realiza la famosa charla del colectivo burbuja en Barcelona. Sería una excelente ocasión para reunirnos y cagarnos en el server de Calopez que siempre se cuelga en el momento más crítico de la sesión. No sean tímidos y, si lo desean, den señales de vida. Aunque seamos poco, les aseguro que algo se hará.


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2010)

Envidio no poder acudir al evento.

Que lo disfruten los afortunados que vayan a asistir.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

Unos cortos mañana a IBLA? 

21:41 (BMS) .- Moody´s recorta el rating de British Airways


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

Parece que hoy la mañana trae un ligero aroma a...... guano hhhhmmmmmm 

Nikkei -.95%
Ligeros gap's a la baja en EX y S&P y nuestro Ibex también amenaza con abrir en rojo.

Enjoy.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2010)

Ya esta aqui el mas madrugador de los inversorej , a los guanos dias 

Ayer como me aburria ostricamente con mis agqueroxas urbas y viendo que se iban a tirar todo el santo dia vendiendo y comprando a0,128 y 0,127 decidi jugar con la unica finalidad de no morirme de aburrimiento.

Al final, consegui vender y comprar 3 veces ganandome un 0,76 % cada vez, no es para tirar cohetes pero bueno, no podia evitar esbozar una sonrisita maliciosa cada vez que me salia la jugada 

Voy a ver si hoy pretenden aburrirno igual y si es asi a intentar repetir la jugada, eso si, solo vendo/compro un 25 % de las acciones, no sea que me pillen a pie cambiado los muy cabrones y les de por moverlas por sorpresa.


----------



## pollastre (18 Mar 2010)

Mixtables, puedes echar un vistazo en tus privados a ver si te ha llegado una respuesta mía? No me aparece en mi bandeja de MPs enviados, de ahí mi duda.


p.d.: a los buenos días a todos


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Ayer, salvo el gap de apertura que no lo acerté, se cumplió a rajatabla todo el timing horario que di el sábado. Estoy trabajando para que este timing se cumpla punto por punto para las próximas veces, aunque es muy dificil pero no cejo en mi empeño.

No solo quiero acertar con el momento sino con el nivel exacto de giro, espero poder llegar a esto algún dia.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> *A los buenos dias!*
> 
> Ayer, salvo el gap de apertura que no lo acerté, se cumplió a rajatabla todo el timing horario que di el sábado. Estoy trabajando para que este timing se cumpla punto por punto para las próximas veces, aunque es muy dificil pero no cejo en mi empeño.
> 
> No solo quiero acertar con el momento sino con el nivel exacto de giro, espero poder llegar a esto algún dia.



se dice a los guanos dias, sobre todo para saludar a los que van cortos cuando hay gap a la baja 

Flipo con el nivel de aciertos que tienes, supongo que te estaras forrando, espero que nose cumpla eso de en casa del herrero cuchillo de palo :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

La batería importante de datos macro es a las 13.30:

-IPC de febrero. 

Mensual: 
Dato previo: +0,2%. Previsión: +0,1%. 

Subyacente mensual: 
Dato previo: -0,1%. Previsión: +0,1%. 

Anual: 
Dato previo: +2,6%, Previsión: +2,3%. 

Subyacente anual: 
Dato previo: +1,6%. Previsión: +1,4%. 

Valoración: 4-5. 

Repercusión en bolsas: Tanto bolsas como bonos lo quieren lo más bajo posible. 

* A las 13.30: 

- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES. 

Dato previo: 462.000. Previsión: 455.000. 
Valoración: 3. 

Repercusión en bolsa: se quiere lo más bajo posible para volver a mostrar fortaleza en el mercado de trabajo. 

* A las 13.30: 

-DÉFICIT POR CUENTA CORRIENTE del cuarto trimestre. 

Dato previo: -108,03 mill.de dól. Previsión: -119 mill.de dól. 
Valoración: 2-3.


----------



## pyn (18 Mar 2010)

Buenos días a todos,
despues de 2 días fuera de los mercados me dispongo a abrir posición, seguramente me espere a las 13:00 para los datos americanos y no jugármela en plan ruleta rusa. Pero en principio nada cambia en el escenario.


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

ABENGOA camino de los 22,00€

La compañía de ingeniería Abengoa SA (ABG.MC) dijo el jueves que ha comprometido inversiones por EUR2.437 millones hasta 2012. 

En una presentación remitida a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, la compañía dijo que además tiene previstos otros EUR2.500 millones de inversiones no comprometidas. 

Abengoa señaló que del total de inversiones comprometidas, EUR1.727 millones serán con deuda sin recurso y de los socios y otros EUR710 millones se afrontarán con fondos corporativos. 

Recientemente, la compañía había dicho que prevé dar un fuerte impulso a su división de energías renovables en 2010 con nueva capacidad de producción de biocombustibles y de generación solar.


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Flipo con el nivel de aciertos que tienes, supongo que te estaras forrando, espero que nose cumpla eso de en casa del herrero cuchillo de palo :no:



Aunque estoy consiguiendo buenos retornos este mes no me está yendo todo tan bien, la operación Gamesa fue la culpable aunque me recuperé rápido con otra pero el tiempo ya lo perdí.

De todas formas con las subidas que estamos teniendo el mercado está más lateral y es dificil conseguir más, cuando se baja las plusvalías corren más rápido, como es lógico. Además febrero fue mi mes record de beneficios, en bolsa cuando las cosas van muy bien no tarda en llegar un momento en que cambian a mal, es una ley inexorable.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

CRI rompió los 3.70 :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2010)

Ayer decidi cambiar parte de San por Ibla, parece que por ahora va bien, a ver si sube un poco mas, con lo del acuerdo del 25.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2010)

pregunta de novato, mañana hay Ibex?


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pregunta de novato, mañana hay Ibex?



El dinero no tiene padre, asi que si.....y encima Vencimiento de futuros.


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aunque estoy consiguiendo buenos retornos este mes no me está yendo todo tan bien, la operación Gamesa fue la culpable aunque me recuperé rápido con otra pero el tiempo ya lo perdí.
> 
> De todas formas con las subidas que estamos teniendo el mercado está más lateral y es dificil conseguir más, cuando se baja las plusvalías corren más rápido, como es lógico. Además febrero fue mi mes record de beneficios, en bolsa cuando las cosas van muy bien no tarda en llegar un momento en que cambian a mal, es una ley inexorable.



Es que como te hagas rico dejas de postear.....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Solo paso a saludar,veo el ibex en 11200 y me dan unas ganas de ...... noooooooooo que yo la bolsa ya no la toco ni con un palo jajajajajaja
> 
> PD: Luca veo las TL5 en 18 euros y Gamesa en 14 jajajajaja



Hombre HL!!! cuanto tiempo!!!

Gracis por tu análisis, sin duda pronto comenzarán a bajar.

Las GAM cerré la mayoría a 9,26, estuve listo como un roboc...

Pásate por aquí a saludar aunque sea!


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

Thieves grab up to $75 million in Eli Lilly drugs | Reuters


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

Las Telecirco están poderosas, se niegan a bajar... juuass. 

Bueno, alguien que se moje, en cuanto llegue la caballería Yanki ¿volveremos a lo de siempre?= Subir??.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

Wata, te vas a perder la nueva ARIAD PART II... todo está preparado para la explosión... ya sabes que veo grandes pluv a corto plazo.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wata, te vas a perder la nueva ARIAD PART II... todo está preparado para la explosión... ya sabes que veo grandes pluv a corto plazo.



Están locos estos romanos... ¿quieres volver a entrar ahora?. Pffff miedo... si al menos tuviera un buen recorte...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Entrar ahora es de gacelas.


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

No hablo de mi EX... XD


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

De nuevo DP HF en el objetivo...



MOST URGENT,


Please reply through this Email: mrssilifatali1@i12.com



I am Mrs. Silifat Ali - Fayadh ,Wife of Late Sheikh Dhari Ali Al-Fayadh (Prominent Iraqis House of Assembly Member ) who was killed along with three of his bodyguards and my Son in a suicide bomb attack in neighborhood of Rashdiya Northern Baghdad. View the Website below for detail Story on how I lost my influential husband.

HE BORRADO EL SITE, ES UN ROBA LOGINS, ETC.

My late and beloved husband deposited a huge amount with CITI BANK for safe keeping. All I need from you is an assistance to transfer the fund to your country for investment untill I regain my freedom.

I will give you 25% of the total sum (sharing ration is Negotiable} but the most of all is that I solicit your trust in this transaction and will not want you to betray me. Get back if you are willing for this venture.

Yours sincerely,
Mrs.Silifat Ali Fayadh


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

Vamos a crear un nuevo "HYPE" con NVAX, muchos q nos siguen en las sombras.. están disfrutando de las jugosas pluv, gracias a mi apoyo incondicional....

ahora el objetivo ha sido completado, necesitamos un nuevo TARGET... en 1/2 meses, NVAX va a por los 4.xxUSD


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2010)

pregunta tecnica: es desaconsejable quedarse largo un dia antes de vencimiento de futuros y sin poder ver el mercado el dia siguiente?
lo digo porque mañana. bueno, hoy, soy de los capullos que se van a las fallas (familia valenciana) y mañana no podré ver ni hacer nada y me da un poco de miedito quedarme largo, pero vender ahora sería asumir unas perdidas de un 5%.......


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

Blockbuster Inc. - Google Finance

Un trading?

XD


----------



## Africano (18 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Vamos a crear un nuevo "HYPE" con NVAX, muchos q nos siguen en las sombras.. están disfrutando de las jugosas pluv, gracias a mi apoyo incondicional....
> 
> ahora el objetivo ha sido completado, necesitamos un nuevo TARGET... en 1/2 meses, NVAX va a por los 4.xxUSD



No tan en las sombras :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pregunta tecnica: es desaconsejable quedarse largo un dia antes de vencimiento de futuros y sin poder ver el mercado el dia siguiente?
> lo digo porque mañana. bueno, hoy, soy de los capullos que se van a las fallas (familia valenciana) y mañana no podré ver ni hacer nada y me da un poco de miedito quedarme largo, pero vender ahora sería asumir unas perdidas de un 5%.......



Te respondo:

Si no eres apostador de la "tortilla rusa" quedarse corto o largo a vencimiento es un suicidio...


----------



## debianita (18 Mar 2010)

Mamachichos caer a los infiernos!!! :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mamachichos caer a los infiernos!!! :XX:



Prudencia amigo, no lo veo claro y eso que he ampliado...


----------



## debianita (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Prudencia amigo, no lo veo claro y eso que he ampliado...



Hay que listos como un roboc  Me guardo los cargadores para cuando vea minimos en ABG, ultimamente miman bastante mis plusvalias. Las mamachichos las soltare cuando valgan menos de 9

Saludos


----------



## Africano (18 Mar 2010)

¿Sabeis cómo puedo comprar este fondo? 
Vicex ISIN US62845J5039


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

Estáis ampliando en ACA? :rolleye:


He entrado hoy a 12.34 ::


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

Borders Group, Inc. - Google Finance

Enhorabuena a los inversores que las lleven... desde la recomendación de 1.18USD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2010)

Kalguien me mande al tio la vara a calentarme los lomos


----------



## pollastre (18 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Kalguien me mande al tio la vara a calentarme los lomos




k'hapasao?


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estáis ampliando en ACA? :rolleye:
> 
> He entrado hoy a 12.34 ::



Pues me están dando bien, no en la otra donde aun tengo beneficios, pero en esta entré con más carga, en fin, es cuestión de aguantar el chaparrón, creo que ya le queda poco de bajar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Kalguien me mande al tio la vara a calentarme los lomos



Sus bui a crugir a tos!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> k'hapasao?



que no hice caso a nadie con urbas y me estan crujiendo vivo


----------



## pollastre (18 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que no hice caso a nadie con urbas y me estan crujiendo vivo



El dolorrrrr nos hace más fuertes... no subestimes al dolorrrrrrr ::


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

Lo que si estoy viendo hoy es que las bajadas se están haciendo con muy poco volumen, esto quiere decir que no durarán mucho estas bajadas. Durante las subidas de ayer el volumen fue mucho más alto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2010)

Yo te las cambiaba ayer por Gas....... menos mal que no lo aceptaste. Si te sirve de consuelo (no creo, la verdad) y mi en el San...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

zuloman en urbas yalodeciayo...

Tranquilo, sell & hold o buy & hold la bolsa siempre sube o baja.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2010)

Mulder, por favor, dime que el San va a subir, aunque sea mentira, pero mo voy con un placebo a las fallas y lo pasaré mejor, aunque luego vuelva me hayan dado por tooos lados..........


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hay que listos como un roboc  Me guardo los cargadores para cuando vea minimos en ABG, ultimamente miman bastante mis plusvalias. Las mamachichos las soltare cuando valgan menos de 9
> 
> Saludos



ABG harán un trileo para timar a la gente y le meterán un subidón de aúpa.. también me voy a esperar a los "solares"


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

ACA going up. I love this game


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mulder, por favor, dime que el San va a subir, aunque sea mentira, pero mo voy con un placebo a las fallas y lo pasaré mejor, aunque luego vuelva me hayan dado por tooos lados..........



SAN está bien para intradía y poco más en mi opinión... es muy volátil y tiene una Beta muy alta...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Los analistos hablan de throw back en criteria.. cuidado que se pira a 4 €...

Menos mal que cerré gamesas recuperando la palmada y ganando un poquito... menuda remontada.. si llegan a 10 se merecen otros cortos...

Tl5 tiene una sobrecompra acojonante.... su beta es 0,90!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Felicitar a No-loko por sus cortos en ITX, fué listo como un ROBOC, yo me esperaba llegar a 50....


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mulder, por favor, dime que el San va a subir, aunque sea mentira, pero mo voy con un placebo a las fallas y lo pasaré mejor, aunque luego vuelva me hayan dado por tooos lados..........



Lo veo subiendo hasta el viernes y con probable gap al alza este lunes, de momento aguanta la media de 200 en diario y veo cierta acumulación, intradiariamente está bajista en este momento pero muy cerca de medias, si logra pasar el 10.33 ya podrás respirar tranquilo, hasta entonces estará más lateral que bajista.


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

Me acabo de poner largo en Renault de nuevo aprovechando los mínimos intradiarios.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2010)

MUCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS GRACIAS.
ya me voy tranquilo jejejejejeeje


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

PARD tiene que presentar resultados en marzo, pero por otro lado han colocado nuevas accs a 1.49USD hace un par de días.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Me tienta NHH para largos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mulder, por favor, dime que el San va a subir, aunque sea mentira, pero mo voy con un placebo a las fallas y lo pasaré mejor, aunque luego vuelva me hayan dado por tooos lados..........



Santander las van a regalar con las tapas de yogurt...... te lo digo para tranquilizarte, como siempre pasa lo contrario de lo que digo... 

es mucho mas seguro hacer lo contrario de lo que haga/diga yo que hacerle caso a Mulder, soy como Zparo en economia, no doy una oija mire ustex


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2010)

Bonito día para los cortos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Una pergunta de Offtopic...


Alguno de vosotros conoce a ponentes o realiza cursos de SAP ?


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bonito día para los cortos



Pues el Stoxx está cerrando gap en este momento...


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bonito día para los cortos



¿Teniendo mañana vencimientos?. Bueno en otros vencimientos hemos visto los días anteriores rojito, e inclusive el mismo día... pero es arriesgado y como dice Mulder el Lunes puede ser un día Galáctico ).

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Teniendo mañana vencimientos?. Bueno en otros vencimientos hemos visto los días anteriores rojito, *he inclusive *el mismo día... pero es arriesgado y como dice Mulder el Lunes puede ser un día Galáctico ).
> 
> Un saludo



Que luego me dáis mucha caña...


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Que luego me dáis mucha caña...



Yo lo agradezco ^__^!, ¿Nos hacemos unas Dptr? jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo lo agradezco ^__^!, ¿Nos hacemos unas Dptr? jaja



La tengo en observación... a ver si vuelve a 1,19...


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La tengo en observación... a ver si vuelve a 1,19...



No creo... xD Como te comentaba el otro día, con las brutales perdidas en los últimos 5 trimestres, o la desguazaban o a la quiebra.

La están desguazando= Subidón.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No creo... xD Como te comentaba el otro día, con las brutales perdidas en los últimos 5 trimestres, o la desguazaban o a la quiebra.
> 
> La están desguazando= Subidón.
> 
> Un saludo



Mira el pastizal que tienen en cash.... y el Q1 va ser bastante bueno.

De momento no desguazan nada, intentan venderla, si la desguazaran se iría directa al guano, fuera a parte, tienen mucho cash, para qué vender a valor de chatarra?

Ojo a esto:

Delta has also agreed to issue to Opon at closing, warrants to purchase 13.3 million shares of Delta common stock at $1.50 per share and 5.7 million shares at $3.50 per share. Delta will provide further details of the transaction upon the execution by Delta and Opon of definitive agreements. The letter of intent is subject to customary due diligence, negotiation and execution of definitive binding agreements. This offer is contingent upon the buyer's ability to arrange financing. Delta has granted Opon a 60-day exclusive period to finalize the transaction, which is expected to close on or before June 1, 2010. Delta will retain operations of the Vega Area subject to a joint venture agreement with Opon.

Delta's financial advisors on this transaction are Morgan Stanley and Evercore Partners. Delta's legal advisor is Davis Graham & Stubbs LLP. Opon's financial advisor is Deutsche Bank Securities Inc. and legal advisor is Hogan & Hartson LLP.


De momento con los warrants pillan más de 10 millones de USD...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Wataruuu mira el PM!!!!!

Pre-market: 1.81 +0.45 (33.09%) 

Arrgggggg se me ha escapado...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el Stoxx está cerrando gap en este momento...



Por eso mismo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Tiene muchas órdenes de 100, LucaGAP pero puede que hoy no lo cierre, a 1,45 - 1,50podemos entrar en mi opinión.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataruuu mira el PM!!!!!
> 
> Pre-market: 1.81 +0.45 (33.09%)
> 
> Arrgggggg se me ha escapado...



Jajaja ya lo había visto por eso te lo comentaba ).

Sobre lo del pastizal que tienen en cash ¿has visto la cantidad que aumentó su deuda? Vamos que tienen cash si... pero porque han pedido un crédito.


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

No quiero ser alarmista, pero en ARIAd han vuelto activar el modo autotrading ... si, el de siempre....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Mar 2010)

Porque ha abierto hoy antes ws?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Lo ha pedido Mulder...


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo ha pedido Mulder...



Jajajaja, parece mentira pero algunos están profundamente en la inopia.

PD: mixtables no te piques que es broma


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

Buenas, ya estoy por aquí.
¿Subimos, bajamos, o nos quedamos planos?


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

no sé si subimos pabajo o bajamos parriba hoyga!


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

DP! ya te han bajado las arias para que entres de nuevo... xD

Mulder, luego al cierre, me podrías mirar si mañana con el vencimiento la posibilidad de meterle cortos a las Cri en 3.75 ¿?¿?. Bueno depende del Lunes... si va a ser alcista jurrr jaja. 

Mix, llevan desde el Lunes abriendo a las 2;30 por el cambio de hora.

Peca ¿sigues con el Euro/dolar?


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas, ya estoy por aquí.
> ¿Subimos, bajamos, o nos quedamos planos?



Yo lo único que se es que hoy me están dando más palos que a una estera, aparte de eso hoy deberíamos subir, tal vez cuando cierre europa para fastidiar más a la gacelilla.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2010)

Si le ha cogido gusto a la caida, ARIA, si...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Peca ¿sigues con el Euro/dolar?



No pronuncies el nombre de ese vil índice. 
Soy una gacela herida y vuelvo a tener la cuenta en rojo. Maldita sea.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

Por vencimientos, según un colaborador de Carpatos, les viene bien en el 2900, un pelo por debajo de por donde estamos.


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

Estoy haciendo nuevos amigos, a que no sabes quienes son?

We would be happy to have you on our research distribution list, and are glad to know that there is global interest. I can also arrange a conversation with our analyst, if interested.<o></o>
<o> </o>
I run Institutional Sales & Trading and can facilitate executions in US listed equities and OTC derivatives, if interested.<o></o>


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

Juas, vaya ostia!!!!
Largo AXA 16.02; EX 2.916

[Caquita Mode _ON_]


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Estoy haciendo nuevos amigos, a que no sabes quienes son?



Cuenta...xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Cuenta...xD



Que rule el vodka...


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

Los que me van a llevar la cot a 5.00USD XD

Ya no puedo contar nada,,, que me veo junto a Bernie... XD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Mar 2010)

Pero entonces porque han abierto tan pronto ws¿?.

Que no me entero


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Los que me van a llevar la cot a 5.00USD XD
> 
> Ya no puedo contar nada,,, que me veo junto a Bernie... XD



Deberías de meterte en política... en la PSOE por supuesto debido a tu latitud...


----------



## no_loko (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Felicitar a No-loko por sus cortos en ITX, fué listo como un ROBOC, yo me esperaba llegar a 50....



Mi objetivo con ella es que cierre del hueco que dejo ayer.

Estoy por meterle tambien a Criteria. La veo bastante madurita. No puede subir indefinidamente...


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Pero entonces porque han abierto tan pronto ws¿?.
> 
> Que no me entero



Los yonkis cambiaron a horario de verano el pasado domingo. Tienen una hora menos de diferencia con nosotros.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Pero entonces porque han abierto tan pronto ws¿?.
> 
> Que no me entero



Mulder invitó a una paella a Bernanke, y le gustó tanto (ya que estaba hecha a leña como debe ser) que le pasó a Mulder lo que haría el S&P de la semana y le chivó que abriría a las 14:30 para gacelear a la peña.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Mi objetivo con ella es que cierre del hueco que dejo ayer.
> 
> Estoy por meterle tambien a Criteria. La veo bastante madurita. No puede subir indefinidamente...



Nos fijamos en las mismas hamijo.. si me ayudas con TL5 se te agradece...


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

Si las bajadas de hoy no responden a manipulación pre-vencimiento no se a que se deben, es cierto que estábamos muy sobrecomprados pero hoy no tocaba esto.

Mientras tanto hállase mi cuenta en rojo pasión....


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2010)

No te preocupes Mulder, están jugueteando con las gacelillas.

Están tan blandas


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

CRI sigue subiendo aún con el IBEX en rojo: 3.72X. Es para estarse quieto hasta que corrijamos en todo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Hl creo que va a llegar a tiempo para ponerse corto y forrarse...

Si corre con yamaha puede que incluso le esté patrocinando el Botas, sería gracioso...

A ver si nos dice dónde corre y lo investigo...


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder invitó a una paella a Bernanke, y le gustó tanto (ya que estaba hecha a leña como debe ser) que le pasó a Mulder lo que haría el S&P de la semana y le chivó que abriría a las 14:30 para gacelear a la peña.




Yo pensaba que Berny le había dado las llaves a Kujire, y ya conocemos el insomnio que sufre nuestra doncella. ::


----------



## debianita (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nos fijamos en las mismas hamijo.. si me ayudas con TL5 se te agradece...




Si las mamachichos me estan haciendo mucha PUPA!! 

Sell & Hold, no hay otra.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Tiene insomnio porque seguramente necesite llegar a objetivos, puede que todo su sueldo sea a variable.


----------



## aksarben (18 Mar 2010)

DP no sólo sale en portada en revistas como Esquire, tb tiene contactos en las más altas esferas 



Spoiler


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

Kujire.. es una SENIOR ...


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

He avisado con antelación!!! NVAX


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Mar 2010)

Luca tienes un mp


----------



## aksarben (18 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> He avisado con antelación!!! NVAX



Falsa alarma.


----------



## pollastre (18 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Luca tienes un mp



una pregunta, Mixtables... te ha llegado mi MP de esta mañana? no consigo verlo en mi bandeja de salida, y tengo mis dudas....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Kujire.. es una SENIOR ...



Senior = 2 o 3 años de experiencia, por lo menos en los ambientes que yo me muevo, y 100% que su variable es muy fuerte.


----------



## kokaine (18 Mar 2010)

Me huelo que mañana puede ser un día muy movidito; con los vencimientos creo que van a pegar un buen tiron aunque no se si arriba o abajo jeje.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> una pregunta, Mixtables... te ha llegado mi MP de esta mañana? no consigo verlo en mi bandeja de salida, y tengo mis dudas....



Yes. Por duplicado, pero no te preocupes. Ahora me voy de viaje a bcn, a mañana lo tienes hecho.

Por cierto, al final, aparte de claca, el que suscribe, revel,e interesado, quienes más vamos¿?


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

El euro se va ATPC


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Senior = 2 o 3 años de experiencia, por lo menos en los ambientes que yo me muevo, y 100% que su variable es muy fuerte.



Eso de ser senior a partir del tercer año es sólo para los aburridores, digo auditores 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

Lol gamesa!!!!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Eso de ser senior a partir del tercer año es sólo para los aburridores, digo auditores 8:




Audi-tores

Anal-istas

Consul-tore(ros)

Inspectores

.........


Las GAM son la po**a XDDDDDDDDD

Y no soy audi-torx XDDDDD


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

Ave leoncios, morituri te salutant


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2010)

:: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: :: 

Una de patatas xd


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Audi-tores
> 
> Anal-istas
> 
> ...



Diferentes "pigs" de la misma piara (big four and associates). Te hablo del resto del mundo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Mar 2010)

alguien se quería meter largo hoy en NHH? jejejejeeje


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

Si es que aquí tenemos un ojo para hacernos ricos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ave leoncios, morituri te salutant



comercium civilis oleum circumlinis suus annus.....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2010)

ya he terminaedo de comer ¿ que tal va la bolsa ? :: 

Por cierto, en la mesa de al lado habia un tal tono ¿ Tonuel eras tu ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien se quería meter largo hoy en NHH? jejejejeeje



Yo y me sigue pareciendo buena idea.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Diferentes "pigs" de la misma piara (big four and associates). Te hablo del resto del mundo.



Yo di el salto hace rato.. por eso a las 17:00 me voy a casa....


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo di el salto hace rato.. por eso a las 17:00 me voy a casa....



Pues yo soy funcionaria... por eso a las 3 estoy en casa.


----------



## Catacrack (18 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo soy funcionaria... por eso a las 3 estoy en casa.



A las 3 termina tu jornada a las 14:30 estas en casa...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo soy funcionaria... por eso a las 3 estoy en casa.



y de 10 a 2 tomando cafe supongo


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

IBEX en mínimos diarios.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo soy funcionaria... por eso a las 3 estoy en casa.



A las 3 empiezas a trabajar entonces...

No tengo mal horario y se cobra más que en el funcionariado, aunque he de reconocer que a veces miro las oposiciones de Inspector de entidades de Crédito del BDE.

Ah también me suelo ir a desayunar todos los días, y tengo 1 hora de comida....


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

Guardadme unos cartones y un plato de sopa en Cáritas. Voy tirando.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> A las 3 termina tu jornada a las 14:30 estas en casa...





zuloman dijo:


> y de 10 a 2 tomando cafe supongo





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A las 3 empiezas a trabajar entonces...



Que malos sois conmigo...
Mi café solo dura 30 minutos y no salgo a hacer la compra. Trabajo mucho y atiendo al público muy amablemente.

No necesito all-bran (como dicen en el anuncio)


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A las 3 empiezas a trabajar entonces...
> 
> No tengo mal horario y se cobra más que en el funcionariado, aunque he de reconocer que a veces miro las oposiciones de Inspector de entidades de Crédito del BDE.
> 
> Ah también me suelo ir a desayunar todos los días, y tengo 1 hora de comida....



Y unas 3-4 horas de bolsa y foro...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Guardadme unos cartones y un plato de sopa en Cáritas. Voy tirando.



Tranquilos, que decís que vais de parte del tito Luca (el braco alemán) y os ponen ración doble.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

¿Cómo se mantiene un café caliente durante 30 minutos?


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

Lo más emocionante que queda del dia es a ver cual me crujen por falta de garantías, lo demás ya está visto para sentencia.

La próxima vez que vea ventas de los leoncios en el Ibex como las de ayer voy a empezar a sospechar de todo lo demás.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y unas 3-4 horas de bolsa y foro...



Yo tmb salgo a hacer la compra de vez en cuando, pero ir al ECI no, que eso sí que es de funci total...

Mi trabajo tiene una bandeja de entrada, y por 0_0 tiene un tiempo estimado de salida y siempre se cumple, y encima me da tiempo a estar en el foro.. productividad lo llaman.


----------



## pollastre (18 Mar 2010)

sudden guano incoming, wtf!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cómo se mantiene un café caliente durante 30 minutos?



los vasos para llevar lo mantiene caliente ese tiempo y más...


----------



## Catacrack (18 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que malos sois conmigo...
> Mi café solo dura 30 minutos y no salgo a hacer la compra. Trabajo mucho y atiendo al público muy amablemente.
> 
> No necesito all-bran (como dicen en el anuncio)



Esta mañana me llamo mentiroso una funcionaria, discutimos, me tubieron que dar la razon y aun espero las disculpas. Por lo demas no suelo tener problemas, haceis lo que os mandan pero da verguenza perder dias enteros para tramitar chorradas. 

Sin embargo con los taxistas no he tenido problemas. )


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo más emocionante que queda del dia es a ver cual me crujen por falta de garantías, lo demás ya está visto para sentencia.
> 
> La próxima vez que vea ventas de los leoncios en el Ibex como las de ayer voy a empezar a sospechar de todo lo demás.




Recuerda enviar también el S.O.S. (Sell or Sell) al foro :rolleye:

tyvm!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo tmb salgo a hacer la compra de vez en cuando, pero ir al ECI no, que eso sí que es de funci total...
> 
> Mi trabajo tiene una bandeja de entrada, y por 0_0 tiene un tiempo estimado de salida y siempre se cumple, y encima me da tiempo a estar en el foro.. productividad lo llaman.



No si se nota que a los de este hilo nos encanta currar y no tenemos vicio 

que grande eso de a las 3 empiezas a trabajar.

Yo iba a escribir algo sobre el tema pero al final me he cortado por que me parecia una groseria


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No si se nota que a los de este hilo nos encanta currar y no tenemos vicio
> 
> que grande eso de a las 3 empiezas a trabajar.
> 
> Yo iba a escribir algo sobre el tema pero al final me he cortado por que me parecia una groseria



Adelante, no se corte usted.
Ya que me paga el sueldo con sus impuestos puede atacar... je je je.


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

Por DIOS, vamos a comprar ARIAd,,,, no puedo verla sufrir de este modo!


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2010)

Pues yo me dedico a enderezar platanos.............los que se me rompen, me los como....no veas que tripa me esta saliendo..







Sin contradecir ninguna analisis, esto es como en Enero, estan manteniendo el vencimiento a duras penas..... el oro, el euro y dolar bajando...

Creo que tenemos guano time a la vista.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Adelante, no se corte usted.
> Ya que me paga el sueldo con sus impuestos puede atacar... je je je.



Aghh !! No lo animes, que últimamente está más tranquilito jajaja

Además esa frase no es de funcionaria ¿nos estas engañando jaja?

Un saludo

DP! Con todo lo que nos ha echo sufrir, deja que muera lentamente... jaja (para poder recomprar a buen precio)


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

Cerrada media posición en AXA -0.12 por acción (las garantías mandan).


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Aghh !! No lo animes, que últimamente está más tranquilito jajaja
> 
> Además esa frase no es de funcionaria ¿nos estas engañando jaja?
> 
> Un saludo



Es que cada día hay un hilo antifuncionarios en el foro y me lo empiezo a creer...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Adelante, no se corte usted.
> Ya que me paga el sueldo con sus impuestos puede atacar... je je je.



Me preguntaba como hace una mujer funcionaria para tocarse los cojones


----------



## debianita (18 Mar 2010)

Que ganas de pillar unas ABG y hacer de nuevo el recorrido hasta los 21.

Any advice?


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que cada día hay un hilo antifuncionarios en el foro y me lo empiezo a creer...



jajaja...... eres la animosa del funcionariado........ pues con lo del FMI y grecia..... creo que tras el IVA sereis los siguientes, no es que lo quiera.... pero ZP va a atracar a mano armada a tod@s


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que cada día hay un hilo antifuncionarios en el foro y me lo empiezo a creer...



Sois muchos y mucha gente ya lo está pasando mal... Esperemos que las jubilaciones hagan su trabajo.

Me estoy fijando y las Cri para ser un banco... está aguantando muy bien el chaparrón.


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

Wata, CRITERIA, cesta de accs de m......


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2010)

Hilo patrocinado por Caritas


----------



## Depeche (18 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes, tal y como anuncié ayer los índices se van para abajo con fuerza, mañana creo que será peor, estoy convencido de que en cuanto cierre europa, los usanos van a bajar con fuerza, mañana creo que habrá un gap a la baja en la apertura, y bastante considerable. Yo por mi parte me puse corto en un valor español y de momento parece que he acertado.
Saludos.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> jajaja...... eres la animosa del funcionariado........ pues con lo del FMI y grecia..... creo que tras el IVA sereis los siguientes, no es que lo quiera.... pero ZP va a atracar a mano armada a tod@s



Bueno, pues en ese caso, viviré de la bolsa...


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cerrada media posición en AXA -0.12 por acción (las garantías mandan).



Lo mismo que yo perdiendo 0.15 por acción, pero al menos no me han saltado las garantías, lo he hecho yo solito.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wata, CRITERIA, cesta de accs de m......



Jaja, ya ya... si era para buscar un punto de entrada de Corto ^__^!


----------



## Depeche (18 Mar 2010)

Por cierto,el ibex hoy seguramente cerrará en 11.035 (no creo que me equivoque de mucho)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Mar 2010)

bueno, me voy a pasar el finde a El Escorial a ver si me acerco al valle de los caidos y le echo unos responsos al santo 

Buen finde y dejar plaza en Caritas para el lunes


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

SINcriTERIA .. es fácil de m... con 4M de accs.... saben con quien se juegan los créditos. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 Mar 2010)

Pecata, lo de empezar a trabajar a las 3 era pura ironía, hoy me he comido por ejemplo, unas lentejas cocinadas por mi, y según mi cuadrante tengo que limpiar los cuartos de baño...

Suerte a todos, me marcho a casa!


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

A ver si puedo vender el resto a 15.90 otra vez. Esto tiene mala pinta. Me quedo con la ACA.


----------



## kokaine (18 Mar 2010)

Pues yo pienso que el DJ esta aguantando el tipo, asi que me parece q USA cerrara en verde, nosotros ya no , pero los yankees no acaban en rojo.

Veremos que pasa.


----------



## Wataru_ (18 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Por cierto,el ibex hoy seguramente cerrará en 11.035 (no creo que me equivoque de mucho)



Sin ánimos de polemizar, ayer comentaste que esto podría bajar por una bronca entre Judios y palestinos... 

Sobre bajar o subir, fíjate que solo hay dos opciones (...), no me ha parecido lo tuyo un análisis serio.

Un saludo


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

Cárpatos dice que el wano que nos está cayendo es por rumores sobre un nuevo incremento en el tipo de descuento de la FED esta noche :S


Si se queda en rumor volvemos a subir.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata, lo de empezar a trabajar a las 3 era pura ironía, hoy me he comido por ejemplo, unas lentejas cocinadas por mi, y según mi cuadrante tengo que limpiar los cuartos de baño...
> 
> Suerte a todos, me marcho a casa!



Que hacendoso...
Buen fin de semana. Yo en un ratito me voy a un spa urbano, a darme un homenaje y a relajarme un rato.


----------



## Depeche (18 Mar 2010)

por cierto,creo que el ibex hoy cerrará en 11.035 (no creo que me equivoque de mucho)


----------



## kokaine (18 Mar 2010)

He abierto un contrato del EX50 en 2904 a ver si me sirve para recuperar las perdidas de hoy. (o agravarlas jejej).


----------



## Hagen (18 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> bueno, me voy a pasar el finde a El Escorial a ver si me acerco al valle de los caidos y le echo unos responsos al santo
> 
> Buen finde y dejar plaza en Caritas para el lunes



juas juas..........yo ire a Robledo.......nos vemos en la cruz verde, tomando unas cañas..


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2010)

Diganle al MM de Gamesa que deje el porrón en los días de trabajo...


----------



## rosonero (18 Mar 2010)

Buenas, y tal y tal !!! 

Otro día de mirón que mañana quiero estar concentrado en la charla de Barcelona y no mirando de reojo cómo va el ibex en mi Aifon Nokia 5800 

Nos vemos en la charla y al resto buen fin de semana

Pd. ¿Hay ya contraseña para reconocernos los del hilo?


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> por cierto,creo que el ibex hoy cerrará en 11.035 (no creo que me equivoque de mucho)



No, de mucho no.


----------



## pollastre (18 Mar 2010)

Depeche, aparte de la acertada observación de Wataru (dijistes ayer que el ibex podía caer porque había mucho riesgo de intifada... ), lo de cerrar en 1035 pues va a ser que no, en mi humilde opinión... 

claramente el rumor de la FED está perdiendo fuelle, y aún te digo más, mañana tendremos gap al alza de los que hacen afición.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Depeche, aparte de la acertada observación de Wataru (dijistes ayer que el ibex podía caer porque había mucho riesgo de intifada... ), lo de cerrar en 1035 pues va a ser que no, en mi humilde opinión...
> 
> claramente el rumor de la FED está perdiendo fuelle, y aún te digo más, mañana tendremos gap al alza de los que hacen afición.



Dios y los MM te oigan, que he comprado un mini-ibex y esta semana ya no quiero perder más.


----------



## rosonero (18 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenas, y tal y tal !!!
> 
> Otro día de mirón que mañana quiero estar concentrado en la charla de Barcelona y no mirando de reojo cómo va el ibex en mi Aifon Nokia 5800
> 
> ...



Me autocito que se ha quedado atrás en un minuto.


----------



## kokaine (18 Mar 2010)

Curioso que a ultima hora el EX50 a pegado un buen tiron, y sin embarjo el S&P sigue tontico.... yo creo q si que esto puede acabar en verde......

Por ahora dejo mi contrato de EX50 que me ha salvado (por ahora) de la mitad de las perdidas que llevaba hoy.


----------



## pollastre (18 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dios y los MM te oigan, que he comprado un mini-ibex y esta semana ya no quiero perder más.



Pecata, lo digo porque en la robasta y en cierre el chulibex estaba calentándose mucho. Por otra parte yo creo que si no hubieramos tenido ese "alien" del rumor de la fed, jamás habríamos visto este "dipping" guano en una víspera de vencimiento.

Si esta noche se desmiente por completo el alien, mañana en apertura creo que nos disparamos (luego ya veremos lo que duramos).


pd: los leoncios, con todo, estarán contentos. El rumorcito de los cojones debe haber hecho saltar SLs gacelísticos de aquí a Lima.


----------



## Depeche (18 Mar 2010)

Es cierto,ayer dije que el motivo de la bajada podria ser por riesgo de intifada,de momento no la ha habido. Respecto a lo de cerrar en 11.035 tampoco ha sido así,me daba la sensación que cerraría ahi porque es justo el punto por donde pasa una linea de tendencia que tengo marcada y coincidia con la hora de cierre,pero ha sido que no. 
Por último sigo pensando que mañana habrá caídas, para nada creo que sea un dia alcista y creo que USA hoy cerrará rojo. Pero también me puedo equivocar. Yo de momento he apostado a bajadas.
Saludos y hasta mañana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Me autocito que se ha quedado atrás en un minuto.




Roso, pásate por la casa de campo. Ya hemos pre-quedado.


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex de hoy ha sido bajo, supongo que porque muchos leoncios ya habrán pasado al siguiente vencimiento.

Básicamente se han dedicado hoy a vender pero mareando la perdiz, en subasta han comprado y vendido más o menos el mismo paquete.

El saldo del día ha estado en negativo toda la sesión.

Siendo el dia que es no me fiaría de las conclusiones de hoy, muchos habrán deshecho posiciones en este contrato para pasarse al otro, aunque mañana ya podré ver que hacen con el siguiente.

En mi modesta opinión la bajada de hoy ha sido de pega, aunque mi sistema de timing se ha equivocado por completo hoy lo cierto es que mañana será un punto de inflexión, si hoy terminamos en rojo mañana será un dia muy alcista, el gap de mañana podría parecer bajista por el cambio de contrato, aunque cada uno en su gráfico lo verá de una forma distinta.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2010)

Pues al final me han jodido con las garantías. Con el bajón final me han vendido uno de los futuros del EX a 2.905 /cry off


----------



## donpepito (18 Mar 2010)

GTx terminates license agreement with Merck for selective androgen receptor modulators | TradingMarkets.com

RIDA --- RIDA---RIDA---


----------



## kokaine (18 Mar 2010)

Tengo un contrato en 2904 que me esta compensando de las perdidas del dia, como veis dejarlo abierto hasta mañana (por lo menos hasta el típico tirón de antes de vencimientos)??
Pinta tiene de irse para arriba pero nunca se sabe.

PD: lo he cerrado en 2921, mañana dios dira.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Me autocito que se ha quedado atrás en un minuto.











Por sus actos les conocereís.




PD: Revel y wata ya están casi en contacto, yo llegare algo tarde porque no me será posible estar antes de las 16:45, pero a la salida me reuniré con vosotros. Habla con revel y wata, y después nos vamos de copishuelas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex de hoy ha sido bajo, supongo que porque muchos leoncios ya habrán pasado al siguiente vencimiento.
> 
> Básicamente se han dedicado hoy a vender pero mareando la perdiz, en subasta han comprado y vendido más o menos el mismo paquete.
> 
> ...



Hay veces que te leo y me recuerdas al oraculo de delfos. Sinceramente, por tu forma de expresarte, bien podrías dedicarte al tarot. Molaría... se acerca una doji cuatroprecios bajistarrl... El wano wano va a lleeeegaaarll....

:X

Un abrazo máquina!


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mañana tocan bajadas del 5% como poco.



¿en que se fundamenta eso? es cierto que hay mucha sobrecompra y que casi podríamos calificar al S&P de burbuja, pero yo aun no veo esa corrección venir, en la bajada de ayer ni siquiera nos acercamos a los mínimos semanales.

Ayer estuve estudiando el mercado y la semana que viene va a ser muy dificil de predecir, sin embargo creo que aun nos queda un tirón muy fuerte al alza para girarnos de repente hacia el final de la semana y acabar el mes con una corrección fuerte.

edito: La bajada de ayer fue un fake por el poquísimo volumen con que se hizo, así que no veo aun tal bajada.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Creo que hoy voy a estar solo aquí


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

Nop........


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que hoy voy a estar solo aquí



No hombre, estaré en modo vigilante ^__^!

Buenos días a todos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

Los de Madrid son los que más fiestas repartidas tienen y luego se quejan...


----------



## Hagen (19 Mar 2010)

aki un madrileño, en modo perroflautico!!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

A ver si subimos como los japos y espero que ACA me devuelva algo de todo lo que perdí ayer.

Edit: GAM continua a todo tren. ¿Qué proyección de subida le veis?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

10,60 como mucho.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

Bueno leyendo he encontrado un gráfico interesante, aunque no comparto la proyección del autor...

Es sobre el Sector transportes de Sp, sin el no se sube, todo lo más lateralizar:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_RHfXXuyE7EA/S6LA3_RSofI/AAAAAAAAF_w/tx5GUz_BR50/s1600-h/transporter.jpg


----------



## debianita (19 Mar 2010)

Buenos dias,

yo tambien estoy aqui maldiciendo la TL5, si esto continua asi tendre que llamar al "Juego de tu vida" para recuperar lo mio a costa de contar mis miserias.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

No pasa nada, llama a cofidís cuando estés en margin call XDDDDDDDD

De momento copia a Ibex, eso es buena señal... aunque sigue levemente alcista, ahora dependemos del chulibex para que cambie la tendencia en TL5


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2010)

Orden de venta en ACA a 12.49, a ver si llega. ¿Mulder hasta dónde pensabas aguantarlas tú?


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

No me lo puedo creer, he pasado del rojo pasión general al verde pálido general, he aprovechado para ampliar lo que solté ayer.

Ya casi recupero todo lo perdido.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

La piña de ayer en Aria por lo visto fué por una pérdida por acción en el Q4 de 0,17 USD.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Orden de venta en ACA a 12.49, a ver si llega. ¿Mulder hasta dónde pensabas aguantarlas tú?



Creo que deberían llegar a 12.80.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

Cerrado GAP en mamachicho... momento clave...

EDIT: Bien, rojo pálido, se pone en bajista intradía.

Edit 2: Está ahora mismo en límite de bajada de beta, si lo rompe, hay guano.

EDIT3: Lo ha roto.. importante fijarnos donde rebota...


----------



## debianita (19 Mar 2010)

Morir malditas, "pa abajo"!!! Devolverme mi dinero :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Morir malditas, "pa abajo"!!! Devolverme mi dinero :XX:



Jajaja esto no funciona así... se está cumpliendo por fin mi sistema, ha tenido tanta sobrecompra que estaba muy descorrelacionada con IBEX.

Puede que se ponga otra vez copiando a Ibex, para tener Big guano el Ibex tiene que estar rojo, si no, olvídate...


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2010)

Buenos dìas.

Luca, estás perdiendo poder de concentración.

Los resultados de ARIAd salieron el martes, al comienzo de la sesión, bajó y luego cerraron subiendo +5% .. al día siguiente +12% intradía para cerrar en +6% 

Ayer activaron el soft de trading, nada + abrir la sesión.. ya lo advertí en un post.

Además de una oportuna "recomendación" downgrade de buy to HOLD... jajaja... es normal y siempre funciona.

ARIAd la voy a dejar por olvidada, hasta que MERCK no vea los resultados 2ª interinos, no pagará nada de lo pendiente.

SOXM ... a pesar de publicar en DICIEMBRE .098USD q me parecia un timo... ha sido aprobada, con un cierre de 9.xxUSD.

800% en solo 3 meses.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer, he pasado del rojo pasión general al verde pálido general, he aprovechado para ampliar lo que solté ayer.
> 
> Ya casi recupero todo lo perdido.



La que no recupera es AXA.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La que no recupera es AXA.



Pues ahí es donde he ampliado, lo malo es que se ha parado justo donde tiene una resistencia y pasa la MM200 en 15 minutos, aunque espero que las logre superar.

En preapertura la he visto subir bastante, así que paciencia.


----------



## Interesado (19 Mar 2010)

Buenos días a todos.

Llegué ayer a casa con el disgusto de las ACA, las miro y... voilá! Ya vuelve a estar en verde.

Me gustaría verlas sobre los 13.10, pero como parece que estamos en el último impulso alcista, casi mejor largarlas antes dónde dice Mulder.

Estamos acumulando demasiada sobrecompra y a los precios ya les cuesta mucho avanzar.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Llegué ayer a casa con el disgusto de las ACA, las miro y... voilá! Ya vuelve a estar en verde.
> 
> ...



En este mismo momento es la única que llevo en verde 

Aunque las otras no parecen caer demasiado tampoco, de todas formas en ACA es donde tengo el mayor cargador.

En mi modesta opinión hoy nos van a seguir asustando durante la mañana, la tarde ya será otra cosa.


----------



## Interesado (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En este mismo momento es la única que llevo en verde
> 
> Aunque las otras no parecen caer demasiado tampoco, de todas formas en ACA es donde tengo el mayor cargador.
> 
> En mi modesta opinión hoy nos van a seguir asustando durante la mañana, la tarde ya será otra cosa.



Espero que aciertes, porque creo que esta tarde voy a ir a la conferencia "sin stops y a lo loco".

Se está disparando en este momento a 13.53. A ver si las puedo largar antes de las 15.00.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Espero que aciertes, porque creo que esta tarde voy a ir a la conferencia "sin stops y a lo loco".
> 
> Se está disparando en este momento a 13.53. A ver si las puedo largar antes de las 15.00.



Si, están reventando el máximo de estos días, a ver si se disparan


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos dìas.
> 
> Luca, estás perdiendo poder de concentración.
> 
> ...




Para darla por olvidada mucha atención le prestas... XDDDD


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2010)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mañana tocan bajadas del 5% como poco.



¿y como mucho?


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que hoy voy a estar solo aquí



Nunca estarás solo. Siempre estaremos los frikis y los que nos leen desde el anonimato.


----------



## alvarojc (19 Mar 2010)

buenas!!!

he de confesar que os leo en la intimidad :o 
y que como tenia unos dinerillos que no sabia que hacer con ellos, he decidido pagarme un master de inversion en bolsa, vamos, que llevo ya una semana intradiando como el que mas.
de momento no gano nada, pero los de renta4 van a sacar para un sueldo con mis comisiones 

pues na, que ya ire comentando algo de vez en cuando por aqui. preguntare cosas de novato pero bueno, es lo que hay.

saludos y suerte


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2010)

No sé si a alguien más le pasa esto. Cuando entro en la página del futuro del ibex en R4, veo que se va actualizando según cambia el precio, pero al cabo de un rato (un minuto o dos), se queda clavado y no actualiza. Me pasa desde ayer. 

En cambio si lo pongo en la página de derivados, en la que sale la lista de todos, ahí si que se actualiza.


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

jeje yo tambien me meti en ACA ayer "instinto mulderiano" y hoy nos estan dando una alegria.

Yo llevo SAN, ACA y Danone; lo del botas es personal, me debe mucho jeje.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2010)

Luca, tengo al "bot" recolectando datos las 24h.

XD


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2010)

Al final he cerrado ACA a 12.59, me queman las plusvalías :S

He vuelto a entrar en AXA a 15.93.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> buenas!!!
> 
> he de confesar que os leo en la intimidad :o
> y que como tenia unos dinerillos que no sabia que hacer con ellos, he decidido pagarme un master de inversion en bolsa, vamos, que llevo ya una semana intradiando como el que mas.
> ...



Enhorabuena eres el primero de este hilo que reconoce haber pagado a alguien para que le proporcione el mapa del tesoro junto con los picos y las palas


----------



## destr0 (19 Mar 2010)

Yo también sigo leyendo desde la oscuridad, aunque ya no postee


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2010)

Cuidado con Don Emilio, está con la artilleria a pie de calle.

Un deposito a un año al 4% .... LA CAIXA ha conseguido +3000Millones hace unas semanas con sus bonos a particulares.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

ACA tiene piedrita en 12.61 pero no creo que se pare ahí, aunque hará una pausa para seguir subiendo.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

Ojito con el Euro que se nos está despeñando... Las bolsas pueden están encubriendo una bajada por los vencimientos, lo que pase después...

Si estoy bajista (Sentimiento ).

ED: Petroleo cayendo... ummm ^__^!


----------



## alvarojc (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Enhorabuena eres el primero de este hilo que reconoce haber pagado a alguien para que le proporcione el mapa del tesoro junto con los picos y las palas



no se si no me enterado yo o no me he explicado bien ienso:
con lo de "pagarme un master" me refiero a que los dineros que he metido para operar en bolsa los doy por perdidos. Me he dado un año para aprender....... si queda algo al final de año pues bien, lo que me importa de momento es aprender algo de todo esto.....

ya sabes, a seguir posteando que me gusta mucho leerte  que aunque a veces piense de forma diferente a los comentarios que haces, sirven para reflexionar aun mas sobre el asunto (y suelo pensar: ¿y si vuelve a tener razon como tantas veces antes?)


a ver que tal se da hoy, que puedo estar mas atento a ello sin tener que trabajar.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> no se si no me enterado yo o no me he explicado bien ienso:
> con lo de "pagarme un master" me refiero a que los dineros que he metido para operar en bolsa los doy por perdidos. Me he dado un año para aprender....... si queda algo al final de año pues bien, lo que me importa de momento es aprender algo de todo esto.....
> 
> ya sabes, a seguir posteando que me gusta mucho leerte  que aunque a veces piense de forma diferente a los comentarios que haces, sirven para reflexionar aun mas sobre el asunto (y suelo pensar: ¿y si vuelve a tener razon como tantas veces antes?)
> ...



Ah, creí que habías hecho un curso de esos que publicitan por ahí y que imparte el iluminado de turno.


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

Se preparan los vencimientos con subidita, mulder tu crees que despues vamos a corregir mucho?


----------



## alvarojc (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ah, creí que habías hecho un curso de esos que publicitan por ahí y que imparte el iluminado de turno.



:::: :XX::XX:
no por dios!! la gracia de esto es la independencia que da. Si me equivoco o acierto lo hago yo, toda la responsabilidad es mia. Si alguien sabe tanto de bolsa como para dar cursos ¿por que esta dando cursos en vez de estar ya jubilado por todo el dinero que ha gando en bolsa con sus conocimientos? soy novato, pero no tan tonto...

lo que si que tengo que buscar es algun buen libro de analisis tecnico y alguno especializado en temas intradia
¿alguna recomendación?

bueno, stop loss puestos. me voy a desayunar y seguro que cuando vuelva han saltado por el vencimiento de futuros.


----------



## pollastre (19 Mar 2010)

los futuros... que vienen los futuros... take cover!


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2010)

Cierro AXA a 16. No lo veo claro y menos con vencimientos de por medio.

Por cierto chicos, gratz por ACA!


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

Viendo el grafico de las ACA, con un cierre como el de hoy pareceria que rompe ese canal bajista que traia desde los 15 eur y en principio no deberia de tener problemas de llegar por lo menos a los 13,25 donde tiene un gap bajista que debe de cerrar si queremos que se vaya a 13,50 primero y luego a maximos de noviembre en 15 euros.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2010)

http://www.babybites.info/2010/03/03/1-year-happy-meal/

Un valor en alza.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Se preparan los vencimientos con subidita, mulder tu crees que despues vamos a corregir mucho?



Hoy no hay datos importantes, no creo que haya ninguna corrección, además ayer ya corrigieron un poco, parece que nos quieren pillar a todos desprevenidos y actuan cuando nadie lo esperamos, ni siquiera yo.

Es manipulación simple y llana.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Viendo el grafico de las ACA, con un cierre como el de hoy pareceria que rompe ese canal bajista que traia desde los 15 eur y en principio no deberia de tener problemas de llegar por lo menos a los 13,25 donde tiene un gap bajista que debe de cerrar si queremos que se vaya a 13,50 primero y luego a maximos de noviembre en 15 euros.



Es posible que ocurra eso, pero en 12.80 hay un pedrusco que no se pasará fácilmente a la primera ni mucho menos.


----------



## Interesado (19 Mar 2010)

ACA pinta muy bien, pero sigo sin ver claro el recorrido de la subida (de las bolsas en general). Si llegamos a los 13 me plantearía muy seriamente salirme.

De momento voy con medio cargador y no me atrevo a meter el otro medio (tampoco sabría en qué, el día fue ayer y por desgracia me lo perdí).

EDIT: Mulder, ¿porqué dices lo del pedrusco? En 12.98 podría ser, pero en 12.80 no veo nada especial. ¿Es por el volumen negociado en ese precio?


----------



## destr0 (19 Mar 2010)

9 minutos para el vencimiento y parace que van a por los 2950 del stoxx


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ACA pinta muy bien, pero sigo sin ver claro el recorrido de la subida (de las bolsas en general). Si llegamos a los 13 me plantearía muy seriamente salirme.
> 
> De momento voy con medio cargador y no me atrevo a meter el otro medio (tampoco sabría en qué, el día fue ayer y por desgracia me lo perdí).
> 
> EDIT: Mulder, ¿porqué dices lo del pedrusco? En 12.98 podría ser, pero en 12.80 no veo nada especial. ¿Es por el volumen negociado en ese precio?



Es una historia de mi sistema, cuando llegue ya veremos si para o no :cook:

Es posible que suelte una parte de la posición.


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

Ahora que lo veo mejor, mulder tiene razón, ACA tuvo una caída el 18 DIC con un volumen bestial que provoco un gap bajista entre 12,70 y 12,90 así que es nuestra barrera.


----------



## debianita (19 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> :::: :XX::XX:
> 
> lo que si que tengo que buscar es algun buen libro de analisis tecnico y alguno especializado en temas intradia
> ¿alguna recomendación?
> .



John J. Murphy: ANALISIS TECNICO DE LOS MERCADOS FINANCIEROS

Es un clasico, es el mejor que he visto. Te lo puedes descargar de la red


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2010)

Si baja a 12.50 vuelvo a entrar


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2010)

Buenas

Veo que aquí vencimientos o no la mayoría seguís al pie del cañon. Yo, como buena gacela, os miro desde la comodidad de la liquidez. La sabana está muy peligrosa y para arañar 50 puntos no voy a arriesgar otros 50.

Por cierto, siento ser tan pesado con el tema, pero a mí me parece relevante... El VIX está llegando a los mínimos de los últimos tres años, es decir, que desde que empezó la crisis, nunca ha bajado de los 16. La última vez que los tocó fue en mayo del 2008 y desencadenó bajadas muy drásticas. Hay poco volumen, seguimos alcistas y muy manipulados, pero si los índices quieren recortar, creo que no podrán encontrar mejor excusa. Si las subidas van a sostenerse es importante que se produzca esta corrección.

Luego, al final ¿los sres. del ibex han quedado de algún modo para asistir a la charla de esta tarde? Interesado, mixtables, R3v3nANT... ¿hay algo definitivo o me pongo a gritar en medio de la sala "hay guano, hay guano, extintores de largos para apagar el guano"?


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si baja a 12.50 vuelvo a entrar



Están haciendo lateral por la parte baja de las medias, parece que quieren pasarlas pero fracasan, espero que al final de dia acaben superándolas porque si no malo.

edito: crei que hablabas de AXA.


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

Yo he abierto un largo del EX50 en 2852 (stop 2847), quizas haya un empujoncito antes del cierre de vencimientos del DAX o del mini S&P.


----------



## Interesado (19 Mar 2010)

Yo sigo con mi plan. Estaré más sobre las 16.30 que sobre las 16.00 porque tengo que venir de fuera de BCN.

En caso de duda acudimos a R3V3. Le daré un toque antes de entrar si no os veo, o al salir si no nos hemos encontrado al entrar.



Clacal dijo:


> ¿hay algo definitivo o me pongo a gritar en medio de la sala "hay guano, hay guano, extintores de largos para apagar el guano"?



Piensa que estamos al lado del zoo. No te vaya a confundir el olor y te entre un ataque de pánico gaceril.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2010)

Que envidia me dais los que vais a la charla... yo quería haber ido, aprovechando que era puente, de paso visitar barcelona... pero al final no ha podido ser.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Luego, al final ¿los sres. del ibex han quedado de algún modo para asistir a la charla de esta tarde? Interesado, mixtables, R3v3nANT... ¿hay algo definitivo o me pongo a gritar en medio de la sala "hay guano, hay guano, extintores de largos para apagar el guano"?



Yo ya os comenté que llegaría a última hora y que reservaseis un asiento. Plego de Mataró a las 16.00, tengo que pasar por casa, dejar el coche, coger la moto, deshacer la bolsa del gym  Supongo que llegaré a las 16.50 aprox. Mixtables me pasó su móvil así que le daré un toque. Igualmente no dijeron de quedar a las 16.00 en no sé qué farola? ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

Si salgo bien de mamachicho CRI y GAM se van a cagar....


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que envidia me dais los que vais a la charla... yo quería haber ido, aprovechando que era puente, de paso visitar barcelona... pero al final no ha podido ser.



¿Envidia? La que ayer se fue a un Spa... jajaja

La próxima si la hacen en Madrid... que está a un rato en Ave, pues ya es otra cosa. Barcelona me cae muy lejos, aunque tengo el antojo de visitar una librería (Libreria de Viajes, Antropologia y Naturaleza* - * Libreria Altaïr), también tienen tienda en Madrid... pero no es lo mismo.

Luca, a las Cri, parece que no se les acaba el combustible, quizás lleguen a los 3.84 que comentaba Mulder , porque los 3.75 ya lo hemos visto


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Están haciendo lateral por la parte baja de las medias, parece que quieren pasarlas pero fracasan, espero que al final de dia acaben superándolas porque si no malo.
> 
> edito: crei que hablabas de AXA.



Las AXA las he vuelto a largar a 16. Están haciendo un lateral que no me gusta.

Yo soy otro gacelilla que le hace ganar a su broker más dinero del que gana él :ouch:


----------



## debianita (19 Mar 2010)

Luca, a ver si acaban en -6% las mamachichos, para pasar un buen fin de semana


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Envidia? La que ayer se fue a un Spa... jajaja
> 
> La próxima si la hacen en Madrid... que está a un rato en Ave, pues ya es otra cosa. Barcelona me cae muy lejos, aunque tengo el antojo de visitar una librería (Libreria de Viajes, Antropologia y Naturaleza* - * Libreria Altaïr), también tienen tienda en Madrid... pero no es lo mismo.



Ahí compro las guías de viaje cada año. Es una librería muy chula de ver.

Luca, la semana que viene me tienes de copiloto kamikaze en esos cortos :baba:


----------



## alvarojc (19 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> John J. Murphy: ANALISIS TECNICO DE LOS MERCADOS FINANCIEROS
> 
> Es un clasico, es el mejor que he visto. Te lo puedes descargar de la red



pues muchas gracias, ya esta 'comprado' y asi ya tengo algo que estudiar este finde.

yo tambien estoy corto en las mamachicos en 11,55 y he puesto stop loss por encima de los maximos de hoy, a ver si hay suerte, aunque miedo me da.... los alemanes se niegan a ponerse rojos, los yankis no se deciden a abrir en rosa o en verde claro.........no se, no se... como los yankis abran verde hoy estas jodias se nos van a los 11'80


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

Las CRI empienzan a dar asc0.... Tengo unas ganas de meterles unos cortos, espero que no se nos escape el momento


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

PALM, cayendo un 20% en la Pre. ¿Otra en quiebra?.


----------



## rosonero (19 Mar 2010)

Buenos días a la forería !!!!

Hoy he cambiado los minis y los gráficos por el Tom Tom y el google maps, todo listo, comer y en 1 h 1/2 de coche estoy en Barcelona. 

Ya intentaremos saludar en directo a los del hilo, recordar que será transmitida en directo en stream y se habilitará un hilo en el principal para seguirla.


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2010)

Vale, entonces, por lo que entiendo, Mix y R3v3 llegan justicos... Interesado ¿cómo ves quedar a las 16:25 en el sitio propuesto e ir hacia allí y pillar sitio para el resto? ¿Rosonero, te apuntas también (que, por cierto, feliz día del padre )?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

Sí las CRI y las GAM creo que estarán en máximos para cuando pueda cerrar las mamachicho... la semana que viene es nuestra chavales, vamos a convertir a tonuel en secretario nuestro.

Edit: No os olvidéis de ITX que parece que remonta, en 50, max pain 53 pegará una hostia de órdago.


----------



## no_loko (19 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca, a las Cri, parece que no se les acaba el combustible, quizás lleguen a los 3.84 que comentaba Mulder , porque los 3.75 ya lo hemos visto



Yo no espero más. Es arriesgado porque está en subida libre (corrige subiendo : pero creo que es el momento. La sobrecompra es brutal. Le he metido un cargador de los buenos. Si me sale mal, tendré que salir por patas en breve. No las voy a poder aguantar mucho. Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Yo no espero más. Es arriesgado porque está en subida libre (corrige subiendo : pero creo que es el momento. La sobrecompra es brutal. Le he metido un cargador de los buenos. Si me sale mal, tendré que salir por patas en breve. No las voy a poder aguantar mucho. Saludos.



Bueno, entonces que se quede lateral hasta que pueda pillar 20.000 CFD que es lo que quiero hacer.


----------



## no_loko (19 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Las CRI empienzan a dar asc0.... Tengo unas ganas de meterles unos cortos, espero que no se nos escape el momento



Es curioso, a mi me pasa lo mismo. Es un valor en el que nunca estaría largo, no se porque.


----------



## rosonero (19 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Vale, entonces, por lo que entiendo, Mix y R3v3 llegan justicos... Interesado ¿cómo ves quedar a las 16:25 en el sitio propuesto e ir hacia allí y pillar sitio para el resto? ¿Rosonero, te apuntas también (que, por cierto, feliz día del padre )?



¿Cúal es el sitio propuesto? ¿ la puerta misma de entrada a la sala?

Pd. je je Gracias por la felicitación, mi primer día del padre y lo dejo para irme con los amigotes


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2010)

Me voy a comer por ahí, vamos a celebrar el día del padre con el mío.

A los de la charla, pasadlo bien (no creo que llegue para verla en directo), y tomad apuntes para contarnos después.


----------



## debianita (19 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí las CRI y las GAM creo que estarán en máximos para cuando pueda cerrar las mamachicho... la semana que viene es nuestra chavales, vamos a convertir a tonuel en secretario nuestro.
> 
> Edit: No os olvidéis de ITX que parece que remonta, en 50, max pain 53 pegará una hostia de órdago.



TL5, CRI, GAM, BOTAS agarraros los machos! la semana que viene os hundimos el chiringuito :baba: 

:baba: :baba: :baba:

Que ganas de cortos ganadores!! Tonuel vuelve


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me voy a comer por ahí, vamos a celebrar el día del padre con el mío.
> 
> A los de la charla, pasadlo bien (no creo que llegue para verla en directo), y tomad apuntes para contarnos después.



Funciona entonces lo de burbuja tv?

Yo me pondré a verlo (si en el trabajo pero.....)


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Cúal es el sitio propuesto? ¿ la puerta misma de entrada a la sala?
> 
> Pd. je je Gracias por la felicitación, mi primer día del padre y lo dejo para irme con los amigotes



Una farola XD En la puerta de la entrada habrá mucha gente, sería difícil reconocernos. Te mando la dirección por privado. ¿Te iría bien quedar a las 16:25 ahí? 

Interesado, di algo también.

PD: Día del padre, del padre. Ni día de la familia, ni día de no llegar taja a casa a las tantas de la madrugada después haber conocido a unos ludópatas de internet. Cero remordimientos, hamijo.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me voy a comer por ahí, vamos a celebrar el día del padre con el mío.
> 
> A los de la charla, pasadlo bien (no creo que llegue para verla en directo), y tomad apuntes para contarnos después.



Queremos fotos y videos, ¡que sea pornográfico! :XX:


----------



## Interesado (19 Mar 2010)

Up Up Up! esas ACA. A ver si llegan a 10.8 en la apertura USA y las largo.

Claca, te he contestado por privado.

PD: Noten el simbolismo de que una panda de gacelas ludópatas queden en




.


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Up Up Up! esas ACA. A ver si llegan a 10.8 en la apertura USA y las largo.
> 
> Claca, te he contestado por privado.
> 
> ...



Yo también lo estaba pensando, pero no te creas, podría ser peor. Hasta se me pasó por la cabeza quedar en el bingo, así que....


----------



## Hagen (19 Mar 2010)

el euro, el petroleo y el oro cayendo.... cada vez hay mas divergencias bajistas


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

Las ACA van disparadas si pasan ese gap que hablabamos antes, porque venderlas?? yo creo q tendrian mas recorrido al alza.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2010)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NmcxIokfOiE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NmcxIokfOiE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Interesado (19 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Las ACA van disparadas si pasan ese gap que hablabamos antes, porque venderlas?? yo creo q tendrian mas recorrido al alza.



Pues que no voy a poder vigilarlas esta tarde, entré relativamente mal antes de ayer y me pegaron un susto, hay mucha sobrecompra, hay divergencias bajistas como dicen por ahí, el fin de semana es muy largo y es un banco, las semanas post-vencimiento suelen ser bajistas... entre otros.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Pues que no voy a poder vigilarlas esta tarde, entré relativamente mal antes de ayer y me pegaron un susto, hay mucha sobrecompra, hay divergencias bajistas como dicen por ahí, el fin de semana es muy largo y es un banco, las semanas post-vencimiento suelen ser bajistas... entre otros.



Esto seguro al 90% de que la semana que viene no será bajista, al menos al principio, sino todo lo contrario, lo siento por los que se pusieron cortos pero es así.

Me queda un 10% de duda


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

Yo no se que hacer, pero las gacelas solemos cumplir eso de "dejar correr las perdidas y cortar rapido las plusvalias"


----------



## rosonero (19 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Una farola XD En la puerta de la entrada habrá mucha gente, sería difícil reconocernos. Te mando la dirección por privado. ¿Te iría bien quedar a las 16:25 ahí?
> 
> Interesado, di algo también.
> 
> PD: Día del padre, del padre. Ni día de la familia, ni día de no llegar taja a casa a las tantas de la madrugada después haber conocido a unos ludópatas de internet. Cero remordimientos, hamijo.



Ok. visto. gracias.

Pd. Miedo me dais.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2010)

http://www.streetinsider.com/Downgrades/Morgan+Joseph+Cuts+Palm+to+Sell+and+Sets+$0+Price+Target+(PALM)/5453363.html


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto seguro al 90% de que la semana que viene no será bajista, al menos al principio, sino todo lo contrario, lo siento por los que se pusieron cortos pero es así.
> 
> Me queda un 10% de duda



El dow se encuentra ahora mismo en un punto probable de giro, si lo supera, lo lógico sería que siguiese con las subidas.


----------



## pollastre (19 Mar 2010)

Desalmaos... comunistas... tomaos una copa a mi salud en BCN ;-) Cuando organicemos algo más cerca, llegará mi turno.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

Esto ya no me gusta, demasiados "rumores" negativos... ¿trampa para Osos?.	

Algunos boletines comentan que este fin de semana China podría tomar medidas en su guerra comercial contra EEUU, negativas, para las bolsas. Cada vez hay más rumores de todo tipo, el mercado empieza a parecer incómodo en estos niveles de sobrecompra tan grandes.

Del amigo Carpatos


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2010)

Hay un riesgo de que los pasos que se tomen para salvar a Grecia fomenten malos hábitos fiscales en otros países de la eurozona, por lo que la mejor solución sería que Grecia caiga en impago de su deuda, dijo un miembro del consejo de gobierno del banco central alemán. 

"¿Por qué afectaría negativamente al euro que Grecia no pudiera pagar EUR300.000 millones [de deuda]?", dijo el miembro del Bundesbank Thilo Sarrazin, según publica el viernes el diario austríaco Salzburger Nachrichten. 

"Entonces Grecia tendría que entablar negociaciones con sus acreedores para gestionar el pago de la deuda y los intereses", añadió. 

Sarrazin dijo que esto sería la disuasión adecuada para que otros países no actúen de la misma manera. 

Indicó que Francia, España e Italia tienen experiencia en solventar problemas de deuda con una inflación más alta.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2010)

Mix no llegará tarde, de hecho comentó que estaría por allí sobre las 4. A ver si podéis quedar con él sino hacedme una perdida al móvil y os llamo luego, los que entréis primeros tened en cuenta que seremos cinco del foro (para pillar sitio).


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mix no llegará tarde, de hecho comentó que estaría por allí sobre las 4. A ver si podéis quedar con él sino hacedme una perdida al móvil y os llamo luego, los que entréis primeros tened en cuenta que seremos cinco del foro (para pillar sitio).



Me muero de ganas de ver el directo... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

6-Telecinco emitirá el Mundial de Motociclismodesde 2012

Jajajaja noooooooooooooo

Voy a tener que ver las mamachicho por 0_0

Esto da una pastuki en publicidad, normal la subida sin tener en cuenta al chulibex....

Me gustaría saber quien va a comentar las carreras....

HL comenta algo que seguro que te da grima ver MotoGP en mamachicholandia...


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2010)

R3v3 y Mix, tenéis un privado


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2010)

Visto 

Dentro de ACA again a 12.51


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

Menuda piña, con lo bien que llevaba la mañana.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

¿pero que ha pasado aquí? me voy a hacer la siesta un rato y me levanto con este panorama. Vaya día de bandazos tontos que estamos teniendo, no me cuidais bien al mercado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2010)

vaya ostia más chula..... porque no me estaré quieto :ouch:


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

O para esto por aqui o la cosa se va a poner chunga.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> O para esto por aqui o la cosa se va a poner chunga.



Hombre para todos los que no estén largos, conviene... casi todas las acciones tienen unas sobrecompras que asusta meter un euro...

Que caiga un poco... y ya que siga subiendo.

Por cierto la imagen congelada `__´! xD que poca profesionalidad, con lo bien que salían las tortugas...

DP! Ahora las Nvax, me parecen a mejor precio en 1.70...xD

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Parece que la cosa se arregla, creo que los leoncios saben que vemos sobrecompra por todas partes y nos dan estos sustos de muerte.

De todas formas voy a empezar a poner stop-profits de medias posiciones por si acaso.


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

Afortunado tu, porque los de interdin no dejan mantener stops de un día para otro.


----------



## Hagen (19 Mar 2010)

La piña se veia con antelacion el, euro puede ir a visitar minimos.... al 134.xx


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 Mar 2010)

Como veis las cosas, ha habido algun cambio de tendencia¿?.

Saludos desde la sala.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Como veis las cosas, ha habido algun cambio de tendencia¿?.
> 
> Saludos desde la sala.



En este momento las cosas se han puesto muy feas, pero aun no está claro si seguiremos así o hemos tocado suelo.

He deshecho un cuarto de mi posición en ACA justo donde tenía el stop-profit, al menos ahora llegaré a las garantías (o eso espero) las demás no quiero venderlas estando en pérdidas.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Como veis las cosas, ha habido algun cambio de tendencia¿?.
> 
> Saludos desde la sala.



Hola Mix ^__^! Ya he visto la sala, y es enorme...

Una pena que el vídeo no esté funcionando correctamente, al menos esperamos verlo en diferido.

Sobre la bolsa ... se hunde xD


----------



## Hagen (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En este momento las cosas se han puesto muy feas, pero aun no está claro si seguiremos así o hemos tocado suelo.



Creo que deberiamos ir a hacer pull back a 1150 para testear que la subida es buena. No digo que sea hoy, el timing en cosa tuya, yo todavia sigo sin acercarme ::


----------



## Hagen (19 Mar 2010)

wata, he puesto el canal ¿oyes algo?


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> wata, he puesto el canal ¿oyes algo?



Nop. lo tienen desconectado, pero el audio era bueno.

Juas xD, esperemos que la próxima salga un pelo mejor.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Creo que deberiamos ir a hacer pull back a 1150 para testear que la subida es buena. No digo que sea hoy, el timing en cosa tuya, yo todavia sigo sin acercarme ::



Parece que estén aprovechando el cambio de contrato para hacer ese pull-back ya que les quedaba cerca, no se porqué el vencimiento de marzo siempre es tan propicio para mover el árbol de esta forma porque el año pasado hicieron algo similar.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

El volumen de la caida en el Stoxx es muy bajo, sin embargo en el S&P es bastante alto.


----------



## Hagen (19 Mar 2010)

ya tenemos sonido........... sale un predicador hablando!!!! esto promete


----------



## Hagen (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de la caida en el Stoxx es muy bajo, sin embargo en el S&P es bastante alto.



Parece ser que la semana posterior al vencimiento del año pasado, fuimos a ver los minimos de la semana del vencimiento. 

Es decir los 1142 tocarian


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Parece ser que la semana posterior al vencimiento del año pasado, fuimos a ver los minimos de la semana del vencimiento.
> 
> Es decir los 1142 tocarian



Si, coincide con lo que estaba viendo en este mismo instante.

edito: Teóricamente el Stoxx ya habría corregido el 50% de la última subida desde finales de febrero, no veo muy probable que siga más abajo, estoy mirando bien el S&P a ver que saco en claro.


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2010)

Wata, todavía estás a tiempo... los cortos están comprando todas las que pueden de las gacelas, saben que van a tener q pagar sus pecados!!!


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Finalmente y después de analizarlo detenidamente creo que el S&P no debe pasar de 1150 como mínimo de corrección, si lo pasa sería muy mal asunto.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Bueno me voy a quedar abierto y bastante apalancado para el finde, con un par...

No se sorprendan si el análisis de mañana sale sesgado al alza


----------



## debianita (19 Mar 2010)

Pillada una de ABG a 20.42, nos vemos en los 21 de nuevo bonitas 

Putas mamachichos!! Las odio, en buena hora, ojalá hubiera dado al botón verde


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

mmm ¿donde quedará Cáritas en Alicante? ienso:


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

Yo tambien me kedo abierto, menudo dia, he pasado de +400 de plusvalias a -400 y menos mal q con 2 contratos de stoxx casi en minimos he recuperado y voy a acabar en rojo pero no mucho, grrrr.

PD: Yo soy de Murcia así que lo mismo podemos compartir manta en un callejón.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Yo tambien me kedo abierto, menudo dia, he pasado de +400 de plusvalias a -400 y menos mal q con 2 contratos de stoxx casi en minimos he recuperado y voy a acabar en rojo pero no mucho, grrrr.
> 
> PD: Yo soy de Murcia así que lo mismo podemos compartir manta en un callejón.



Yo con unos cartones y un poco de pegamento me conformo


----------



## debianita (19 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> PD: Yo soy de Murcia así que lo mismo podemos compartir manta en un callejón.



Joder! Tiene manta! A mi el tio Berlusconi me va a dejar tan pelao que voy a tener que usar cartones para abrigarme

Saludos y buen fin de semana a tod@s

EDIT: No si acabarán en +2% hoy, Luca!!! Duele mucho!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

Seguramente, no tiene pies ni cabeza esta subida.... mientras no me entre un margin call aguanto, de perdidos al río.

Con tanto dolor ya me he vuelto insensible....


----------



## debianita (19 Mar 2010)

Me está dejando la cuenta de 4rich pelada, al final tendré que hacerme una en interpobres o directamente esnifar pegamento con Mulder entre cartones.

EDIT: Joder! Lo dicho en +2%


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2010)

+30% de subida desde min. ------------ finales feb.....

Aquí sube todo lo q acuerdan subir... no hay nada mas!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 Mar 2010)

+2,03% de subida, casi nada...

Me queda poco para el margin call así que, si me crujen vivo el lunes (parece que si) me retiro del tema...


----------



## debianita (19 Mar 2010)

A ver como amanece el lunes, pero pinta muy mal. Me ha jodido el finde, nos la pagarán Luca cuando venga el guano, pillaré toda la plata de mis acciones de largo plazo y se enterarán

CRI , no sufras que también te daré lo tuyo!

Buen fin de semana


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> +2,03% de subida, casi nada...
> 
> Me queda poco para el margin call así que, si me crujen vivo el lunes (parece que si) me retiro del tema...



Luca, cada cual que lo haga a su manera, pero es que vas muy fuerte... no podrías meter 1/3 y si vas ganando, etc..????

Que tengas suerte el Lunes


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Tiene narices la cosa, por si tuviera poco va la compañía eléctrica y me 'obsequia' con un corte de luz justo a las 17:30, no voy a tardar en agenciarme un SAI ya estoy mirando precios por ahí.

En fin, al menos tengo todo el dia en el volumen de los leoncios del Ibex y esta vez con el contrato de abril así que hoy si que podemos sacar conclusiones.

Hoy el saldo del día ha sido (mucho ojo) positivo y además por bastante, en el Ibex los leoncios no han vendido nada en toda la tarde, en el Stoxx si veo que han vendido, pero a última hora (ojo de nuevo) se han puesto a recomprar paquetes bastante gordos y esto ha ocurrido poco antes de que se me fuera la luz.

En el S&P ha ocurrido lo mismo.

Parece que toda la bajada de hoy ha sido un grandísimo fake, han vendido un poco para asustar gacelas y luego han recomprado a últimísima hora antes de que cerrara el mercado europeo en todos los índices. Mucho cuidado los que vayan cortos.


----------



## debianita (19 Mar 2010)

No es por spamear, si molesta lo borro. Hacker manipula valores:

SEC: Hacker Manipulated Stock Prices | Threat Level | Wired.com


earning nearly $300,000 for a few minutes’ work.

Eso son plusvalias rápidas, esto ni en el Nasdaq :XX:


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder con el volumen ¿no estarás confundido con los vencimientos?


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder con el volumen ¿no estarás confundido con los vencimientos?



No, hoy he ido todo el dia con los nuevos contratos desde primera hora de la mañana, así que no hay dudas, ayer aun iba con los contratos antiguos y si cabía tenerlas pero hoy no.


----------



## alvarojc (19 Mar 2010)

buff, dios bendiga los stop loss. han saltado a 10'69. me han dado bien, pero bueno.... para otra vez. yo es que a estos los veo subiendo en un canal y ya estan tocando la parte de arriba... les toca corregir prontito hasta la zona de 10 o algo menos.

pues na, ahora a tomar un cafecito, despejar un poco la cabeza y buscar algo en el mercado usano que suba esta tarde, que no me creo que bajen mas hoy.... me gustan Caterpillar y merck, ese 1% que van perdiendo no me lo creo, tienen que acercarse al verde en lo que queda de tarde, aunque sea al cierre... en una hora me lo pienso y decido algo....


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

Este es ese análisis con un "pequeño sesgo al alza" ??
jeje


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Este es ese análisis con un "pequeño sesgo al alza" ??
> jeje



No, de verdad, estoy contando las cosas tal y como han pasado, yo también me he quedado algo sorprendido al ver los resultados pero es así. De todas formas quien tenga dudas que analice los gráficos a ver si llega a otras conclusiones.

Las mias son esas y trato de reflejar mis datos lo más fielmente posible. Mirando a nivel de minuto o tick se puede observar en el volumen lo que estoy contando, hacia las 17:26 se han comprado grandes paquetones en Ibex, Stoxx y S&P, cualquiera puede comprobarlo.


----------



## Depeche (19 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos, de momento está siendo un dia bastante rojo tal como yo creía, la verdad es que me ha ido fantásticamente bien con mis cortos, pero bueno, sigo pensando que vienen grandes bajadas, creo que mulder está equivocado, el lunes que viene creo que tendremos bajadas de más de un 2% en el ibex y en USA también creo que habran grandes bajadas,mucho ojo a los que estais largos, bajo mi modesta opinión ahora hay que estar corto.
Saludos.


----------



## kokaine (19 Mar 2010)

En las redes de burbuja.info se organiza una velada bolsistica para el dia 22 de marzo y dará comienzo a las 09:00h. En dicha velada se enfrentaran Mulder vs. Depeche categoría peso pluma, en el debut de Depeche como neo profesional.

Desde burbujainfo les deseamos toda la suerte del mundo para estos dos pugiles que lucharan en tierras ciberneticas.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, de momento está siendo un dia bastante rojo tal como yo creía, la verdad es que me ha ido fantásticamente bien con mis cortos, pero bueno, sigo pensando que vienen grandes bajadas, creo que mulder está equivocado, el lunes que viene creo que tendremos bajadas de más de un 2% en el ibex y en USA también creo que habran grandes bajadas,mucho ojo a los que estais largos, bajo mi modesta opinión ahora hay que estar corto.
> Saludos.



Depeche, no creas que la he tomado contigo, pero Mulder da razones objetivas, tu solo echas una moneda... y puedes tener suerte o no.

A mi me convendrían las bajadas... pero bueno ya veremos.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

Según mis datos de timing hoy tocaba hacer un máximo o un mínimo, es decir, era un dia señalado. Para este martes esperaba un mínimo que no se produjo y para este jueves no esperaba nada y sin embargo bajamos.

Hoy nos han salido con un mínimo y, para remate, a final de sesión aparecen compras importantes. En mi modesta opinión el lunes deberíamos subir, de todas formas de aquí al final de la sesión aun pueden ocurrir muchas cosas, a ver como terminamos y mañana lo meteré todo en la play a ver que sale.

De todas formas siempre es mejor que cada uno saque sus conclusiones fijándose en el gráfico, yo intento ser una guía nada más y me puedo equivocar como todo el mundo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hola Mix ^__^! Ya he visto la sala, y es enorme...
> 
> Una pena que el vídeo no esté funcionando correctamente, al menos esperamos verlo en diferido.
> 
> Sobre la bolsa ... se hunde xD



Ya estamos medio reunidos claca, interesado, rosonero, revel etc... y me consta que cuando estaban pasando las gráficas del PIB, la deuda etc, se escuchan rumores de... HCH claro, suelo claro... etc etc etc....

PD: Soy mix, pero con el nick de caronte


----------



## Hagen (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, de verdad, estoy contando las cosas tal y como han pasado, yo también me he quedado algo sorprendido al ver los resultados pero es así. De todas formas quien tenga dudas que analice los gráficos a ver si llega a otras conclusiones.
> 
> Las mias son esas y trato de reflejar mis datos lo más fielmente posible. Mirando a nivel de minuto o tick se puede observar en el volumen lo que estoy contando, hacia las 17:26 se han comprado grandes paquetones en Ibex, Stoxx y S&P, cualquiera puede comprobarlo.



Yo estaba bajista y estoy corto en siemens, confirmo los grandes paquetes de ultimos 5 minutos, han comprado un paquete de 5 millo de acciones en la subasta para subirla, sobre un total de 13 negociadas en el dia.

Algo raro pasa, aunque para mi pinta bajista por la sobrecompra, por el rescate seguro del FMI a grecia (con la bajada del euro) y porque la semana posterior al vencimiento suelen ser bajista, pero algo se esta mascando


----------



## Depeche (19 Mar 2010)

No por favor, no tengo la intención de querer hacerle sombra al gran mulder, el es un crack, lo ha demostrado y lo está demostrando, yo he seguido sus comentarios durante todo este tiempo, y los sigo y seguiré viendo y aplicando ya que son muy certeros y estan muy bien razonados. Yo simplemente comento que ahora creo que mulder está equivocado,todos somos humanos,el también, por lo que sea parece ser que el ve las cosas de otra manera,pero quizá el tenga razón y el lunes tengamos subidas, pero yo no lo veo así,y no pretendo desacreditarlo.
Para llegar a esta conclusión me baso en un sistema de especulación y de análisis técnico complejo,al menos para mi, utilizo muchos indicadores de momento, y otros factores, tengo mis gráficas personalizadas en las que le he metido un montón de líneas de tendencia, y voy corrigiendo mis errores e intento analizar el porque de ellos cuando los cometo para mejorar. Pero en este momento en resumidas cuentas os voy a pedir que mireis gráficas diarias de ibex, nasdaq, y S&P 500,así como gráficas de 1 hora. También os recomiendo que mireis el gráfico del VIX, está a punto de producirse un gran movimiento al alza, sobretodo mirad su indicador del MACD. El VIX ha tocado mínimos de 3 años y ahora se prepara para un cambio de tendencia que coincidirá con rotura del MACD al alza,eso hará que la semana que viene haya grandes bajadas en los índices.Hay más indicadores y factores, pero ahora mismo no tengo ni tiempo ni ganas de subir gráficas,quizá el fin de semana. Por otro lado tenemos otro factor externo que puede afectar también y posiblemente lo utilicen como excusa la semana que viene para justificar las posibles bajadas en las bolsas, se trata del conflicto de Israel con los Palestinos, las tensiones aumentarán. El otro dia hable de posible intifada y repercusión en las bolsas, y me equivoqué en el timming, pero creo que no estaba mal fundado,estoy casi convencido de que este fin de semana aumentaran las tensiones en la zona y hará que el lunes se inicie con grandes bajadas. 
En fin, que son muchos factores los que me hacen sacar mis conclusiones para estar bajista, pero nunca se me ha pasado por la cabeza ponerme a la altura o nivel de mulder,todo lo contrario, le respeto y leo sus opiniones con gran interés y aprendo mucho de l.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Hagen (19 Mar 2010)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya estamos medio reunidos claca, interesado, rosonero, revel etc... y me consta que cuando estaban pasando las gráficas del PIB, la deuda etc, se escuchan rumores de... HCH claro, suelo claro... etc etc etc....
> 
> PD: Soy mix, pero con el nick de caronte



Mixtable, Grita el "voy a meterle unos cortos al Botas" que es el lema de nuestro hilo :XX:


----------



## donpepito (19 Mar 2010)

Y pregunta por los ARIADnos que nos siguen en la oscuridad!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2010)

Estoy viendo la charla en modo clandestino, me he escapado un poquito, pero se oye fatal, así que esperaré a que salga el DVD...


----------



## Hagen (19 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy viendo la charla en modo clandestino, me he escapado un poquito, pero se oye fatal, así que esperaré a que salga el DVD...



yo lo oigo perfecto, se estan metiendo demasiado con el tema inmobiliario.
Algunos datos son interesantes, me imagino que animosa estara contenta con la charla.


----------



## stanis (19 Mar 2010)

Buenas a todos,

Hace tiempo que os leo y me he decidido a escribir ya que tengo una duda, y visto el nivel de expertos que ronda por el foro, a ver si alguien me la puede responder.

Visto el mal comportamiento del EURO en la última semana y las malas prespectivas sobre el rescate griego por parte de la UE, alguno de vosotros sabe algún operador que permita invertir en futuros del EUR/USD en posiciones cortas. Me refiero a algún futuro, como el que la mayoría tienen (Interdin, R4,etc.). no a opciones. Algo así como USD/EUR y que por cada p.b. de subida del dólar se gane XX dólares o euros.

Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra colaboración!!

p.d.: Sí, a mi también me han dado estos días en el EUR/USD y no creo que la tendencia cambie a corto plazo.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

stanis dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Hace tiempo que os leo y me he decidido a escribir ya que tengo una duda, y visto el nivel de expertos que ronda por el foro, a ver si alguien me la puede responder.
> 
> ...



En Interdin está el futuro grande y el mini del eurusd, pero opciones para estos no hay.


----------



## stanis (19 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En Interdin está el futuro grande y el mini del eurusd, pero opciones para estos no hay.



Ok, es que aú stoy en proceso de cambio de R4 a Interdin y no se muy bien que productos hay en ésta (además Intedin te reenvia al la página del CME(Chicago Mercantil Exchange) que no es precisamente un libro abierto). Así pues, algún futuro que me permita ir corto contra el Euro sabes donde lo podría encontrar?

Muchas gracias por el interés! Y felicidades por tu nivel de acierto, no es nada fácil predecir los cambios de un día para otro así que imaginate acertar en el timing de una semana a otra!


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

stanis dijo:


> Ok, es que aú stoy en proceso de cambio de R4 a Interdin y no se muy bien que productos hay en ésta (además Intedin te reenvia al la página del CME(Chicago Mercantil Exchange) que no es precisamente un libro abierto). Así pues, algún futuro que me permita ir corto contra el Euro sabes donde lo podría encontrar?
> 
> Muchas gracias por el interés! Y felicidades por tu nivel de acierto, no es nada fácil predecir los cambios de un día para otro así que imaginate acertar en el timing de una semana a otra!



No entiendo muy bien que quieres decir, todo lo cotizado en Interdin te permite largos y cortos, sin más.


----------



## stanis (19 Mar 2010)

Me refiero a operar corto sobre un futuro, es decir, igual que está el EUR/USD si existe un futuro igual pero que permita recoger los cambios al alza del dólar. Por ejemplo, en el Mini EUR/USD por cada p.b. de subida del euro el benficio es de 6,25 dólares. Me gustaría saber si existe un futuro igual pero a la inversa, de manera que por cada p.b. de subida en el dólar el beneficio fuera de XX euros.

En resumen, si existe añgún futuro igual al EUR/USD pero a la inversa.

Gracias de nuevo! Y buen fin de semana para todos.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2010)

¿alguien se ha dado cuenta de que el link a la cotización del petróleo ha desaparecido de la página de Interdin? todo lo demás sigue igual menos este.


----------



## fmc (19 Mar 2010)

stanis dijo:


> Me refiero a operar corto sobre un futuro, es decir, igual que está el EUR/USD si existe un futuro igual pero que permita recoger los cambios al alza del dólar. Por ejemplo, en el Mini EUR/USD por cada p.b. de subida del euro el benficio es de 6,25 dólares. Me gustaría saber si existe un futuro igual pero a la inversa, de manera que por cada p.b. de subida en el dólar el beneficio fuera de XX euros.
> 
> En resumen, si existe añgún futuro igual al EUR/USD pero a la inversa.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo! Y buen fin de semana para todos.



¿Por qué no vendes un futuro del mini EURO FX ? ienso:


----------



## pollastre (20 Mar 2010)

Hoygan hamijos,

alguien nos puede contar de la famosa charla? qué tal fue? como diría cierto amigo argentino mío... ¿qué pasó?

Del día de hoy, salgo airoso. Tuve buen tino con el S&P vendiendo 100 CFD minis (1 punto S&P = 100$) justo en máximo/resistencia de varios meses (1168 si mal no recuerdo) con SP en 1160, apostando por pequeño guano inmediatamente posterior, debido a que los compradores habrían quedado temporalmente exahustos despues del esfuerzo de los vencimientos. 
Cuando llegué a casa a eso de las 17:00, el SP había saltado (creo recordar que hemos llegado a tocar 1157). Ganar $700 está bien, pero estoy mucho más orgulloso de mis chapucerillos análisis técnicos que me van llevando a conclusiones cada vez menos descabelladas.

Al chulibex le saqué €312 a base de un par de scalpings en maximos y minimos del canal lateral bajista en el que estaba metido antes de que empezase el rally de la robasta. Suma y sigue. Pienso que Mulder, por cierto, tiene razón con el tema de las subidas para la semana que viene. Yo al menos no he visto guanus supremus hoy.

No es tanto el dinero que gano o pierdo, como el hecho de que voy viendo que cada vez soy capaz de entender mejor los charts, y seguir al mercado en consecuencia.

Me voy a por un "güiski", buen fin de semana.


----------



## rosonero (20 Mar 2010)

Buenas a tod@s, hace un par de horas que he llegado de la charla una gozada en general y en particular conocer a Claca, Interesado, Mixtables, R3v3nANT, y al finalizar la charla poder preguntar y conversar con Juan Carlos, organizadores y otros foreros que por allí se han quedado haciendo corrillos.

Si pasáis por la casa de campo podréis ver unas fotos y jugar a quien es quien 

Yo me voy a empiltrar rápidamente que me toca currar este finde  , mientras el resto se han quedado en Barcelona de cena y copas, ggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Pd. Por cierto Claca, ¿eras tú el que ha intentado pagar con la lata de atún en la puerta? En alguno de los hilos del foro se comenta anécdota


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Mar 2010)

ROSO!!!! Me marché sin despedirme.

Acabo de llegar, bastante perjudicado..... he puesto todos los puntos de mi carnet de conducir a corto pero por suerte mi orden no ha entrado (no he coincidido con ningún control de alcoholemia )

La charla muy interesante y la compañía con cena y disco extraordinaria!!!! 

Por cierto, si coincidís con mixtables...... NO LE DEJÉIS HABLAR!!! Yo le he puesto un mute (sin acritud )


----------



## aksarben (20 Mar 2010)

Me alegro de que lo pasaran bien en la charla y post-fiesta . Para cuándo el DVD que comentaba Peca .


----------



## Hagen (20 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenas a tod@s, hace un par de horas que he llegado de la charla una gozada en general y en particular conocer a Claca, Interesado, Mixtables, R3v3nANT, y al finalizar la charla poder preguntar y conversar con Juan Carlos, organizadores y otros foreros que por allí se han quedado haciendo corrillos.
> 
> Si pasáis por la casa de campo podréis ver unas fotos y jugar a quien es quien
> 
> ...




Me alegro que lo pasarais bien, ya he visto las fotos..... vaya Traders ¿donde estan los armanis?


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Me alegro que lo pasarais bien, ya he visto las fotos..... vaya Traders ¿donde estan los armanis?



Yo quiero ver las fotos de DESPUES de las copas.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Mar 2010)

Juas ya os he visto ^___^! Menuda pandilla jaja, yo no desentonaría nada ahí en medio.

El único reconocible es el Mix, ya que tiene cara de yugurín, los demás ya se nota que van pasando los años jajaja :***

En la foto de "quien es quien" tengo un aire muy parecido al de la izquierda jaja. Muchas gracias por las fotos, esto nos hace un poco más cercanos.

El final de la charla me emocionó muchísimo, durante estos días con Kujire veníamos comentando los problemas y posibles soluciones para España, el que hacer... como motivar a la gente, el que entiendan la gravedad del asunto. Al ver la conversación sentí un poco de alivio, ya que todos tenían en mente el problema y se buscaban soluciones.

A la próxima, aunque vuelva a hacerse en Barcelona, me tendréis dando el coñazo  jaja.

Un abrazo a esos 5 valientes en particular y a los demás :**


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2010)

A los buenos días!

Aquí traigo el análisis semanal, esta vez ha sido extremadamente complicado de hacer porque nos encontramos en un mercado muy dificil estos días donde todo es muy dudoso, también se aprecian movimientos muy extraños, por lo tanto les adelanto que mi análisis también podría tener algunos fallos.

La semana pasada mi sistema cometió algunos errores, aunque el timing horario no fue tan malo como me esperaba. Durante esta semana he estado haciendo algunos arreglos en este sistema para ver si logro acercarme más a la realidad pero no es nada sencillo y aun me falta dominarlo un poco.

Ahora mismo tenemos un cambio de contrato que trastoca todos los indicadores de precio, sin embargo tenemos que las medias están parando un poco las caidas y también que el volumen empieza a ser alto. Esto indica que dentro de poco veremos alguna corrección de las últimas subidas tan fuertes que hemos tenido pero a final de sesión de ayer hubo compras en todos los índices, así que es probable que las correcciones no empiecen ahora mismo.

En fin, vamos con el análisis:

- Este *lunes 22 de marzo*, será un dia de probables subidas. 
Deberíamos empezar con pequeño gap a la baja pero a las 9 nos giraremos al alza donde haremos un máximo hacia las 11-12, a partir de ahí bajaremos un poco y entre las 13 y las 14 volveremos a subir con fuerza hasta el final de sesión europea.

- Este *martes 23 de marzo*, será un día muy importante, probablemente el más volátil y el de más recorrido de la semana pero no tengo muy claro si será de subida o bajada, yo creo que será de subida aunque tengo muchas señales contradictorias, de todas formas podríamos hacer este día el *máximo semanal*.
Podríamos abrir con gap al alza, a las 9 podríamos hacer un mínimo diario para girarnos a las 10 y hacer el máximo diario hacia las 13, para hacer el lateral de mediodia y volver a subir por la tarde hasta el cierre de sesión europeo, donde corregiremos un poco, pero más tarde seguiremos subiendo hasta el final del dia.

- Este *miercoles 24 de marzo*, será probablemente un dia bajista.
Abriremos con gap al alza, para luego bajar y hacer un mínimo a las 11, tras la pausa de madiodia, empezaremos a bajar de nuevo a las 16 o 17 donde se haría el *mínimo diario y semanal*.

- Este *jueves 25 de marzo*, será con bastante seguridad un dia alcista.
Abriremos con gap al alza, para subir hasta las 11-12, luego lateral y por la tarde, hacia las 15, podríamos empezar subiendo para empezar a bajar de nuevo hacia el cierre europeo, al final del dia volveremos a subir.

- Finalmente este *viernes 26 de marzo*, será otro dia bajista.
Abriríamos con gap al alza y empezaremos a subir hasta las 9 donde se hará el máximo diario, a partir de ahí bajaremos, aunque volveremos a hacer un pico a las 16 desde el que bajaremos de nuevo hasta las 20 más o menos.

El mínimo semanal en el Stoxx podría estar en 2765, en el S&P creo que repetiremos en 1142. El máximo semanal en el Stoxx debería ser 2912 y en el S&P 1175.

Vuelvo a comentar que tengo muchísimas dudas de que esta semana todo se cumpla tal cual está previsto, pero lo cierto es que marzo es un mes muy complicado para acertar previsiones.

Tengo un índice de fiabilidad estadística donde marzo es el tercer mes menos fiable tras octubre y septiembre en el Stoxx, donde tengo unos 10 años de histórico. En el S&P, del cual tengo unos 50 años, marzo es el cuarto tras octubre, septiembre y noviembre. En el Dow, del que tengo más de 100 años, marzo es el sexto mes menos fiable tras octubre (este siempre sale en primer lugar), noviembre (este casi siempre en segundo), septiembre, diciembre y mayo.

Parece que conforme nos acercamos a la actualidad, marzo se está convirtiendo en un mes poco fiable para las estadísticas, aunque esta es solo una parte de mi operativa, esta semana precisamente no les he hecho mucho caso y me he basado más en lo que me dicen los ciclos y las tendencias, ya veremos quien acierta más.


----------



## Hagen (20 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Aquí traigo el análisis semanal, esta vez ha sido extremadamente complicado de hacer porque nos encontramos en un mercado muy dificil estos días donde todo es muy dudoso, también se aprecian movimientos muy extraños, por lo tanto les adelanto que mi análisis también podría tener algunos fallos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por al info, os dejo otra opinion en la Casa de Campo


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Gracias por al info, os dejo otra opinion en la Casa de Campo



Leído... gracias por colgarlo. Si no te molesta, podría hacer un pequeñísimo resumen para los demás, sin nada literal, claro.

Un saludo


----------



## Hagen (20 Mar 2010)

A grandes rasgos, como comentaba Depeche, la Volatilidad esta en minimos y siempre que ha estado en esos valores ha habido un fuerte bajada, niveles de soporte del SP 1120.

La sobrecompra es muy fuerte, pero ya llevamos asi durante tiempo, pero todas estas señales bajistas chocan contra la tendencia alcista y la FED

Estamos en un momento tenso.


----------



## hugolp (20 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ROSO!!!! Me marché sin despedirme.
> 
> Acabo de llegar, bastante perjudicado..... he puesto todos los puntos de mi carnet de conducir a corto pero por suerte mi orden no ha entrado (no he coincidido con ningún control de alcoholemia )
> 
> ...



Buenos días

Confirmar que la compañía y la noche estuvo muy bien. Tb confirmar que tengo un dolor de cabeza de tres pares de cojones y que me he pasado toda la mañana bebiendo agua. :ouch:

Estuvo muy bien conocer a la gente cara a cara.


----------



## Claca (20 Mar 2010)

Mucha sintonía, risas y, para algunos, grandes dosis de alcohol. Fue un éxito a todas luces; hasta se rumorea que se abrieron largos muy apalancados durante la noche, metiendo todo lo gordo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Mar 2010)

Doy fe de esos largos en mercados internacionales. Hoy volveremos a ver como van nuestras plusvalías 


Edit: Claca, tienes que explicar lo de los latunes!!!! jajajaaja


----------



## pyn (20 Mar 2010)

Cuanto puterio xDDD


----------



## pollastre (20 Mar 2010)

> Mucha sintonía, risas y, para algunos, grandes dosis de alcohol. Fue un éxito a todas luces;



Honestamente, me hubiera encantado estar allí. 

Hace ya tiempo que me gustaría conocer a ciertos personajes del foro. Después de 4 años aquí, pasando incluso por un "erasing" de calopez al respecto de mi usuario pollastre... y haber tenido que entrar como un reloaded... lo mínimo es que nos veamos los caretos en vivo y en directo.

BCN me pilla más que mal, pero quizás podría llegar hasta Madrid. Y si se hiciera en "Andasulía" (uno vive en Sevilla), pues ya ni te cuento.

en fin, seguiremos tradeando a la espera de tan deseado encuentro.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Doy fe de esos largos en mercados internacionales. Hoy iremos a ver como van nuestras plusvalías



¿Comorr? De eso quiero más detalles... jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Comorr? De eso quiero más detalles... jajaja
> 
> Un saludo



este hilo sin fotos no vale nada...


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2010)

A las buenas noches!



Claca dijo:


> Mucha sintonía, risas y, para algunos, grandes dosis de alcohol. Fue un éxito a todas luces; hasta se rumorea que se abrieron largos muy apalancados durante la noche, metiendo todo lo gordo.



¿De que cruces estamos hablando exactamente?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo quiero ver las fotos de DESPUES de las copas.



Einnnnngg !!¿ donde estan esas fotos ? yo quiero verlas.

Bueno, pues acabo de volver de El escorial, que monazo sin intenrte 

Me pase por el valle de los caidos en cuya hospederia estuve parte de un verano preparando la oposicion y me lleve una sorpresa mayuscula !!! se acordaban de mi !!! 20 años depues :8: :8:

He leido por ahi que hubo interesantisimas inversiones a largo en Barcelona, ya me direis cuales son las mejores " acciones " para invertir 

Ah peca, suscribo al 100 % eso de que este hilo sin fotos no vale nada :no:

Por cierto, no se quien dijo que iba a estar en Robledo de Chavela, ¿ te pasaste por la jornada gastronomica del meson del Rey ? una KK la verdad muy mal servicio ( estaban a tope ) .

Ya pensando en semana santa, en mi querida Galicia y en mi barquito............... me voy a tomar semana sabatica completa de 10 dias


----------



## rosonero (20 Mar 2010)

Buahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! Que mamones, veo que la noche no tuvo nada que envidiar a las emociones de la charla-coloquio de la tarde.
A ver si suben unas fotos de la parranda nocturna, aunque sean de móvil y desenfocadas. 
Por cierto, que tuvimos tiempo de acordarnos (rajar  ) de todos vosotros. 

Pd. Pollastre de Sevilla :8: Supongo que sabes que en catalán tu nick significa _pollo_ :cook:  ¿Va por ahí la historia o nada que ver?


----------



## pollastre (21 Mar 2010)

> Pd. Pollastre de Sevilla Supongo que sabes que en catalán tu nick significa pollo ¿Va por ahí la historia o nada que ver?
> __________________



Mira, rosonero... "fíte tú" que el asunto de los nicks, supónese que es para pasar inadvertido y tal... pero dado que ,

a) el asunto de pollastre + catalán, no es la primera vez que me obliga a dar explicaciones

b) me siento a gusto con vosotros, los cuales "habéis visto el Ibex 35", a qué negarlo, y

c) llevo tres "ronsitos" (3 brugal-cola) pal cuerpo

te/os contaré la historia del "pollastre". A riesgo de que el verdadero pollastre la lea, y me identifique. O cualquier conocido del pollastre, lo cual llevaría al mismo resultado.

El Pollastre (el auténtico, quiero decir) es un teleco (ing. telecomunicaciones) sevillano. Promoción del '93, quizás del '92. No puedo precisarte exactamente. 
Técnicamente mediocre (baste decir que acabó opositando para la junta de andalucía) y humanamente deplorable.

El pollastre cursó sus estudios en el mismo colegio mayor que yo. No daré el nombre del susodicho colegio por no poner las cosas demasiado fáciles.

En cierta ocasión (año '93, creo) el Pollastre, por aquel entonces flamante ingenierín-telequín de primer año, afrontó un reto curioso: pidió el Matlab (programa de cálculo, para los que no lo conozcan) y claro, sus compañeros en el colegio mayor, pues se lo prestaron.

Por aquel entonces ('93) los discos duros de los "pudientes" eran de 10 ó 20MB (sí, 20 megas. Téngase en cuenta que hoy, a fecha de 2010, se venden discos de 2TB (2 millones de megas) por 160 euros).

Por lo tanto, era cosa común que los programas apenas ocupasen 1 ó 2 megas, y claro, a tan poco espacio, se traían y se llevaban en diskettes de 3'1/2 , 1,44MB cada uno.

Los más viejos del lugar, recordarán las disqueteras en los ordenadores. Claro, pequeñas ranuras donde se introducían los anteriormente descritos "diskettes", para cargar los programas que en ellos había.

Pes bien, hete aquí que nuestro pollastre - flamante ingeniero telco de primer año, a la sazón - se encuentra con un dilema: su ordenador tiene UNA disquetera, y el programa MatLab ocupa DOS diskettes. 

Inmediatamente se va a sus compañeros de planta en el colegio mayor, para consultar tamaño dilema con ellos. 

La pregunta literal del pollastre fue... "¿Cómo ejecuto un programa que tiene dos diskettes, en una disquetera?"

Obvia decir que en el colegio mayor había más cabrones que perros descalzos. Uno de los perros descalzos, coge y le dice que, hombre, estaba claro y la solución era más que evidente, que consistía en utilizar los dos diskettes a la vez.

A lo cual nuestro pollastre intenta meter los dos diskettes a la vez en la disquetera del ordenador... y no me jodáis con el tema de las leyendas urbanas, que de esto hay testigos oculares, y yo conozco personalmente a uno de ellos.

No es necesario decir, que el cachondeo fue homérico. Aún perdura hoy en día, de hecho, y han pasado casi 18 años.

Posteriormente, circa 1999 o quizás 2000, acabé compartiendo piso con el susodicho pollastre - por circunstancias que no vienen al caso - durante dos años... dos años, quizás, los más divertidos de mi vida. 

Años en los que tuve incidentes como aquel en el que el Pollastre, una vez que se trajo un amigote al piso, se bebió 3/4 de una botella de Protos reserva que tenía yo guardada en una alacena, y por no decirme que se la había pimpado, con nocturnidad y alevosía la rellenó (sí, como suena) con Sangre de Toro, que para el que no conozca del tema del vino, es como pimparse un McAllan 18 y después rellenar la botella con Vat 69.

De como acabó aquello y de las consecuencias, lo dejaré para una posterior entrega....

baste decir que desde entonces.... el nick de 'pollastre' es, como poco, el mejor homenaje que puedo hacer a tan... "curioso" personaje. 

Donde quiera que estés, pollastre real.... ya te vale lo del protos reserva. Y respecto a tu novia aquella que te echastes en el piso... mejor no hablo, so desgraciao. Mejor no te me eches en cara, que aún sales calentito, pedazo de miserable.

Y el tío, encima, ni siquiera ha visto el Ibex 35.


----------



## Silent Weapon (21 Mar 2010)

> Paramés (Bestinver): "No tengo ni idea de lo que van a hacer los mercados en los próximos dos meses"




Al menos es sincero, no como el juanlu...


pero aún hay más!!!!




> En el ambiente se respiraban dos sensaciones encontradas. El optimismo de unos gestores confiados sobre la recuperación económica mundial y especialmente sobre el elevado potencial de crecimiento de sus fondos. Por otro lado, el pesimismo de unos inversores especialmente preocupados por la situación económica de España y atormentados, en algunos casos, por el impacto que en sus bolsillos podría tener una eventual salida de España del euro.
> 
> Y allí estaba Paramés para tranquilizar los ánimos. “No pensamos que pueda ocurrir. *Además quiero insistir en que nuestros fondos están fuera de España. Nuestras carteras tienen una exposición nula al ciclo económico español. El mayor riesgo de una eventual salida de la moneda única sería que se crease una especie de corralito que no permitiera reembolsar a nuestros clientes. Otro riesgo, a parte de este, no vemos. Como inversores no nos debería afectar de ninguna manera que España abandonara el euro. Sólo nos afectarían medidas de expropiación de nuestros fondos, algo que evitaríamos saliendo del país”*, dijo en tono de humor.



artículo completo


Paramés (Bestinver): No tengo ni idea de lo que van a hacer los mercados en los próximos dos meses - Cotizalia.com


Lo ha dicho él no yo.... que conste.


----------



## rosonero (21 Mar 2010)

Ja, ja ja, _Pollastre_, pues si que había historia detrás del nick :XX:

Pd. En la casa de campo he dejado unas pistas para acabar con el quien es quien


----------



## Mulder (21 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!



pollastre dijo:


> Mira, rosonero... "fíte tú" que el asunto de los nicks, supónese que es para pasar inadvertido y tal... pero dado que ,
> 
> a) el asunto de pollastre + catalán, no es la primera vez que me obliga a dar explicaciones
> 
> ...



Puede que te falle un poco la memoria pero en el 92 los discos duros de 20 Mb. ya eran historia porque estos aparecieron a finales de los 80, sobre todo en el 86-87 es cuando más se vendieron, pero a partir de ahí las capacidades ya fueron subiendo siendo lo normal en el 92-93 unos 150-370 Mb.

De leyendas urbanas informáticas he vivido unas cuantas, incluso aquella de un usuario quejándose de que su ordenador no iba cuando no había encendido el monitor 

También he abierto ordenadores donde habían diskettes dentro, en vez de meterlos por la disketera los metieron por el espacio vacio, el pequeño hueco entre la disketera y el protector de la bahía 

En fin, si me pongo a hacer memoria podría contar sucesos informáticos que harían descojonarse al más serio de los lectores.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Mar 2010)

Juuuass, para que después digan que YO soy rencoroso... que jodio ,18 años después y con un mosqueo de 3 pares jajaja

Muy buena la historia ^__^!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Mar 2010)

¿ alguien me puede contar que es la casa de campo ? ya lo pregunte en otra ocasion y nadie me contesto :


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Mar 2010)

Los analistos dejan el Ibex en los 10.750 como mínimo para la semana que viene. Hay que llamar a Tonuel y HL


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los analistos dejan el Ibex en los 10.750 como mínimo para la semana que viene. Hay que llamar a Tonuel y HL



Dejarme en paz al pobre HL, xD que la clínica esa en la que está, nos cuesta un huevo... jaja.

Una pena, yo esperaba leer noticias de que china la había liado, pero nah...

Zulo, habla con Mix.

Un saludo


----------



## Interesado (21 Mar 2010)

Juas, que bueno lo de Pollastre.

Mulder, lo de usuarios quejándose de que no les va el monitor no es una leyenda urbana, creo que nos ha pasado a todos los que llevamos unos años con esto de la informática.

Lo del viernes estuvo muy bien. Una gozada conocer a la gente del hilo y de paso al sin par hugolp (que estaría bien que con Mixtables nos hiciera un análisis de la bolsa desde la perspectiva macro, porque creo que puede tener chicha para el medio/largo plazo).

También comentamos con Mixtables la idea de hacer una reunión con todos los del hilo a lo Bildeberg. De un modo u otro deberíamos ir haciendo reuniones de estas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Dejarme en paz al pobre HL, xD que la clínica esa en la que está, nos cuesta un huevo... jaja.
> 
> Una pena, yo esperaba leer noticias de que china la había liado, pero nah...
> 
> ...



Joder que secretismo .

Mix cuentame de que va eso de la casa de campo xd


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes señores!.

Ya estoy por los madriles, ya han colgado algunas fotos del evento, y salen 2 foreros que conzco.







Enric68, el CRACK! que hizo los videos y el streaming








Y el de la izquierda del todo con los ojos cerraos soy yo.

Si van saliendo más foreiros, os iré comentando.
La cena y posterior salida estuvo genial, pero lo que os perdisteis salvo interesado y yo, fué el ver como mr hugo lp, nos daba una vuelta de al menos 2 horas por BCN, buscando el coche...

Diciendo, si si, ahora ya si que sé donde estamos... vamos, esperpentico, como " La noche de max estrella" . Una hora dando vueltas por BCN hasta encontrar el puto coche.

Lo cojonudo fué, que ya una vez dentro, me mira muy serio y me dice, alvaro vas bien, no¿?. Y una vez cerciorado de que asi era, no tardo mucho en caer sobao... xD.

Por lo demás, una experiencia muy muy buena. El latún que visteis en el video fué de rosonero, aunque claca también trajo uno, y es más, intento pagar con el la mesa de la entrada.

El chico que veis en la segunda foto, le atendió, y como no es forero, pues el tio no entendia nada.

Preguntaba el paisano... pero aqui estamos todos gilipollas o que¿?, que coño hace uno sacandome la lata de atun¿? WTF¿?.

Luego en el descanso ya se aclararon las cosas, y todos tan felices. 

En resumen, una experiencia muy muy postiva, y como dice Interesado deberíamos organizar alguna quedada de estas. No os imaginais las risas que nos echamos.

Bueno, os dejo, que tengo que darle con todo lo gordo a Regimen Fiscal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Mar 2010)

Enric y Caronte. Caronte otro jodido crack, estuvimos en su casa, y un tio super currante, sencillo, agradable. En fin, como el tipico amigo que te molaría tener en tu cartera de contactos.

Por cierto, me confeso que nos sigue el hilo eh . Un crack. Los post que escribi em el hilo los hice desde su pc .

Por cierto, no os imaginais el curro que se pegaron ambos. Como sabeis, la idea del ladrillito fué de caronta. En definitiva, 2 putos cracks.







Juancarlosb, Hugh, Mr Pwnage.







Enric, y juancarlosb. Con juancarlos estuve charlando un rato, ( a enric68 ya tenía el placer de conocerlo) y a pesar de estar opuestsos academicamente, si que estabamos de acuerdo en una serie de principios. Un tio correcto, aunque desde mi punto de vista, con unas herramientas teoricas erroneas.


----------



## tonuel (21 Mar 2010)

Bueno, ya estoy por aquí chavales... :Baile: un poco jodido eso sí... 


después de 8 dias empinando el codo... es lo que hay... ::


Saludos


----------



## Claca (21 Mar 2010)

Bueno, entrando de nuevo en materia...

El ibex aguantó los 10.900 y, mientras al cierre los conserve, no hay espacio para cortos. En intradía ni siquiera dejaron que se vieran, lo frenaron antes. 

En el otro lado del charco los americanos marearon la perdiz, pero tampoco sucedió nada grave, y la sesión sirvió para dar un respiro al VIX que se encuentra muy cerca de un soporte clave (16, cerró en 16.97, todavía muy próximo).







Como vemos, en el dow la última vela no es para nada preocupante. Eso sí, sigue estando en un punto crítico, dónde podría producirse un giro:







Si se aleja con claridad, le veo recorrido hasta los 11.100+, con algún escollo por el camino, claro. 

Si no queremos anticiparnos, lo suyo sería tener presente que por arriba los 810 son resistencia y por abajo los 650 deberían actuar de soporte:


----------



## Hagen (21 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Einnnnngg !!¿ donde estan esas fotos ? yo quiero verlas.
> 
> Bueno, pues acabo de volver de El escorial, que monazo sin intenrte
> 
> ...



Al final he tenido jornada gastronomica familiar :baba:

Manadale un privado a mixtables para la kelly house


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Mar 2010)

Hola majet@s! 

He estado 10 días fuera y no he podido postear, me ha hecho mucha gracia veros la caras!  Tengo muchas ganas de ver la conferencia... a ver si mañana os cuelgo un par de recuentos sobre Ibex y S&P, que ya os anticipo que veo muy diferentes...

Nos leemos mañana... 

Saludos...

PD: He leido la entrevista a nuestro Doctor... está hecho un monstruo! )


----------



## Wataru_ (21 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola majet@s!
> )



Holaaaa ^__^!

Me alegro de que andes por aquí, ya nos temíamos lo peor, bombero y catalán... jaja lo mismo te tenían secuestrado los franchutes )

Para los que estáis en Criteria :



Apuntes de Trabag para trading

Yo la estoy siguiendo... si xD no se porqué le tenemos manía, jaja.


----------



## Mulder (21 Mar 2010)

A las buenas noches!

Gracias a los que han puesto comentarios de apoyo en el blog de Kuji y, aunque no debería decirlo, la entrevista se hizo hace alrededor de un mes, en las previsiones originales decía que no tenía claro si superaríamos máximos aunque tenía fe en ello, pero si seguro que por lo menos los igualaríamos. Luego lo he cambiado un poco. Al final Kuji no quería publicarla este finde por ser fiesta, pero le dije que tirara adelante que si no se me iban a acartonar las previsiones 

Este finde me lo estoy pasando perfeccionando el tema estadístico para medir su fiabilidad y aun no termino con ello, aunque me he dado cuenta de lo poco fiables que son mis estadísticas, al menos ahora puedo apostar por las que suban o bajen menos pero sea más seguro que subirán o bajarán, durante las próximas semanas veré si funciona o no, aunque en el pasado reciente no lo hace mal.


----------



## pollastre (21 Mar 2010)

Mulder: tienes razón, me ha traicionado la memoria (y los ronsitos).

El disco duro de 20Mb del que hablaba no es del '93 - '94, sino concretamente del '90, año en que jugabamos al Wing Commander en un 286 16Mhz que tenía ese disco duro. 

Se me cruzaron los "cables de memoria" con el '94, primer año mío de universidad.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Holaaaa ^__^!
> 
> Me alegro de que andes por aquí, ya nos temíamos lo peor, bombero y catalán... jaja lo mismo te tenían secuestrado los franchutes )



Te juro que cuando vi la noticia me acordé de LCASC. 

Creo que tengo que dejar de leer este foro... :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## fmc (21 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mulder: tienes razón, me ha traicionado la memoria (y los ronsitos).
> 
> El disco duro de 20Mb del que hablaba no es del '93 - '94, sino concretamente del '90, año en que jugabamos al Wing Commander en un 286 16Mhz que tenía ese disco duro.
> 
> Se me cruzaron los "cables de memoria" con el '94, primer año mío de universidad.



No pasa nada, te falló el timing, pero al menos no te ha costado palmar pasta


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Mar 2010)

Ahora en serio... me tienen retenido los jodidos gabachos... pero no tiene nada que ver con ETA, creo que saben que vamos a ponernos cortos en el Ibex, sabemos demasiado...

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> creo que saben que vamos a ponernos cortos en el Ibex, sabemos demasiado...



Abortamos entonces la operación "Corto con todo lo gordo"? ::


Edit: El euro cayendo y los GAP para mañana ya en rojo.


----------



## rosonero (21 Mar 2010)

Dejadme telegrafiar que tengo mucho sueño para enlazar temas diferentes a comentar.

- Veo que ya estamos todos listos para mañana  
- Acabo de leer la entrevista al doctor en el blog de kujire, estupenda :Aplauso:
- He subido una última foto en la casa de campo con la solución al quien es quien :

Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Buenas, he tenido un weekend estilo peca sin internec ni móvil sin más energía que repsol gas... me da alegría leer los comentarios de GAP a la baja ya que si no, este weekend en tienda de campaña sin luz ni agua si siguen subiendo las mamachicho pasará de entrenamiento a realidad...

Voy a la casa de campo a ver la pinta de geeks que tenéis...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Mira, rosonero... "fíte tú" que el asunto de los nicks, supónese que es para pasar inadvertido y tal... pero dado que ,
> 
> a) el asunto de pollastre + catalán, no es la primera vez que me obliga a dar explicaciones
> 
> ...





Mitiquísimo, creo que conozco a u compi pollastre real, y seguramente tu y yo nos hemos cruzado mas de un miércoles de "caramelo"...

Tu cierto compi no trabajaría en auna y tu no serás de "magala pueblo"????


----------



## aksarben (22 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tu cierto compi no trabajaría en auna



¿Juas, pero alguien daría trabajo a tamaño elemento? xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Juas, pero alguien daría trabajo a tamaño elemento? xD



Yo que he trabajado en 6 empresas... he visto casos peores... 

La residencia sería Los Bermejales....(info insider xD....) a ver si se pronuncia pollastre..


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

> La residencia sería Los Bermejales....(info insider xD....) a ver si se pronuncia pollastre..



¡ Traición en el hilo del Ibex 35 ! 
¡ Tenemos un topo !

juasjuasjuas qué pequeño es el mundo, hoygan ::

Lo de Auna no lo puedo confirmar, hace ya muchos años que le perdí la pista al amigo. Recuerdo con especial cariño otras cosas (aparte del incidente del Sangre de Toro), como el día que deflagró - literalmente - la cocina de nuestro piso compartido.

Fue un día en el que, tanto tiempo dejó una sartén con aceite al fuego, que el aceite comenzó a arder. Presa del pánico supongo, no se le ocurre otra cosa para apagar el fuego que.... meter la sartén en el fregadero y abrir a tope, pedazo chorro de agua fría.

Estos ojitos que se han de comer los gusanos, vieron personalmente cómo se levantó una columna de fuego - literal - de la sartén por la violenta reacción con el chorro de agua fría, que impactó con el techo (típico techo blanco de cocina) y se extendió por un segundo a través de él. Cuando acabó todo, el techo de la cocina estaba completamente negro, e incluso en los comienzos de las paredes había un palmo de negrura hacia abajo.

Te digo la verdad..... hubo cosas de él que me enojaron, pero al final del día, tengo que agradecerle dos años más que divertidos en el piso. Hace ya muchos años que no sé qué fue de él, la verdad.
Mítico.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

Pollastre, Memorias de la universidad, que buenos tiempos coño, los mejores recuerdos de mi vida son de esa epoca, años 80 y movida madrileña.

Creo que todas las pandillas de colegio mayor y piso posteriormente teniamos nuestro pollastre particular, el mio es hoy en dia notario y sigo teniendo mucho contacto con el, vaya borrachon y golfo el muy sinverguenza.

Memorable cuando llegaba al piso a las 5 de la mañana con una trompa mayuscula y nos despertaba a todos al grito de " serdos ya he llegado " se me saltan las lagrimas solo de recordar !!! que tiempos oija !!! :´(

Memorable cuando lo despertabas a las 1 del mediodia y te contestaba escandalizado ! que haces despertandome a la 1 de la madrugada!! 

Memorable el seat 850 que nos compramos por 30.000 pesetas entre los 3 del piso para ir a la universidad y salir de fiesta.

Bueno, mix ya me ha invitado a la casa de campo y he subido una foto , mas que nada para estar en igualdad de condiciones y poder ser objeto de gracejos, chanzas y chascarrillos como el resto de los fotografiados ( peca sube tu foto listilla  )

 Por cierto, he podido morirme de risa con la foto del talivan y su mitica frase de que cada vez que cometes una falta de ortografia asesina a un profesor de secundaria, joder, pero si se parece a mi profe de filosofia de 2 º de bup   .


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

je... toda la razón, zuloman. Al final lo recuerdas todo y te ríes. Incluso, ya te digo, aunque al principio te enfadas, yo mismo tengo que reconocer que a la vuelta de los años lo que hizo no era ni mucho menos tan grave, y al final recuerdas todo aquello con unas risas.

edito: afortunado tú que ya tienes llave del Chateau D'Bielderberg. Yo sigo afuera arañando la puerta con la pata, a ver si mixtables me echa ya algún hueso ;-)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> je... toda la razón, zuloman. Al final lo recuerdas todo y te ríes. Incluso, ya te digo, aunque al principio te enfadas, yo mismo tengo que reconocer que a la vuelta de los años lo que hizo no era ni mucho menos tan grave, y al final recuerdas todo aquello con unas risas.
> 
> edito: afortunado tú que ya tienes llave del Chateau D'Bielderberg. *Yo sigo afuera arañando la puerta con la pata*, a ver si mixtables me echa ya algún hueso ;-)



Es que tienes que acerditar perdidas de al menos un 30 % de lo invertido, y en ese sentido soy el gran maestre 

De las anecdotas universitarias podria estar dias hablando, nos juntamos una pandillita sin desperdicio oija, lo mejor de cada casa, que golfos xd, eso si, luego aprobabamos y yo era de los mas torpes que estudiaba solo derecho, el resto carreras mucho mas dificiles o incluso dos a la vez ( E3, caminos,industriales etc ) .

pd:¿ por cierto en que colegio mayor estabas ? en Madrid supongo ¿no?

Teniamos un cajon en el piso donde metiamos el dinero para la comida del mes, el dia 10 solo habia papelitos que decian " debo x " " debo Y " y el resto del mes a vivir de la caridad de novias, padres comprensivos etc. Eso si, todos muy solidarios, aun recuerdo a uno que le enviaron 5000 pesetas por su cumpleaños y se las gasto en invitarnos a todos a comer en un restaurante caro , o como otro si su novia le decia que lo invitaba a comer se negaba en rotundo si no inviataba tambien a sus compañeros de piso, unas joyitas vamos 

ser novia de uno de nosotros era profesion de alto riesgo xd


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

El señor pollastre vivía en el glamour de módulos de contrachapado al lado de las three thousands.... siempre me pregunté cómo coño aguantábais desde abril en adelante viviendo allí...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Yo la verdad que lo pasé muy bien en la universidad, prácticamente no estudiaba ni aparecía por allí.. sólo para exámenes y cosas de esas... las prácticas las tenía en horario normal de clase por lo que incluso hasta estuve trabajando 4 años mientras estudiaba...

No tuve experiencias de residencias ni pisos aunque cuando me licencié y marché a Madrid tuve lo mío viviendo con una iguana....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Mar 2010)

Buenos días... ya estamos por debajo de la MM200 en el Ibex, actualmente soporte en la MM50 10906, mucho cuidado si perdemos el 10900... ahora subo un gráfico...







Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

Estais todos muy calladitos, venga, que podeis comentar lo que palmais hombre... a ver si voy a ser yo el unico que cuento mis verguenzas en publico ::

Pero esta semana, y si no la que viene, y si no la proxima, pegare un pelotazo y ganare pasta en la bolsa :bla:


----------



## pyn (22 Mar 2010)

Ojito al ibex que se ha apoyado en los 10924... como perder los pierda preparad las municiones.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días... ya estamos por debajo de la MM200 en el Ibex, actualmente soporte en la MM50 10906, mucho cuidado si perdemos el 10900... ahora subo un gráfico...
> 
> Saludos...



Creo que vamos a convertir el 10900 como resistencia en breve aunque no sé por cuanto tiempo...

Objetivo de caída 10800 LCASC ¿?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Creo que vamos a convertir el 10900 como resistencia en breve aunque no sé por cuanto tiempo...
> 
> Objetivo de caída 10800 LCASC ¿?



los perdimos 10890 , pero parece que aguanta


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Juas, manda Eggs, Pollastre para una vez que rajas un poquito... lo conocen jajaja eso es mala suerte macho... ).

Zulo, si yo contara... pfff Esperemos que remonten un poquito mis acciones Usa...

Con respecto a la bajada de hoy, tampoco soy muy optimista, ya tenemos el euro/dolar a las puertas del 1.35 y se está resistiendo a caer...

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Abengoa parece que se va a meter una seria piña...


----------



## Ironnick (22 Mar 2010)

Van a estar divertidas las jazzteles hoy, van a parecer el dragon khan de port aventura.


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

De momento el gap a la baja se confirma, el giro a las 9 aun no se ha confirmado, pero hemos hecho nuevo mínimo ya veremos que tal va el resto del dia.

Creo que hoy me harán cerrar parte de la posición.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

Ironnick dijo:


> Van a estar divertidas las jazzteles hoy, van a parecer el dragon khan de port aventura.



Pfff nunca he estado en esa acción, creo que la única posibilidad de ganar pasta es que la integre algún competidor de telefónica y antes de que eso pase seguro que han hecho varias ampliaciones más... una ruina vamos .

El euro no está cayendo, ni el oro... ni nah. Mal asunto como está tarde no nos ayuden los Yankis, no va a ir la cosa mucho más lejos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

Acabo de soltar las ACA a 12.40 perdiendo 10cts por acción. Ahora tocará subir


----------



## Misterio (22 Mar 2010)

Empieza un segundo ataque a Spain?



> Banca española	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> UBS recomienda vender los bancos españoles, incluyendo Santander y BBVA



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Ironnick (22 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pfff nunca he estado en esa acción, creo que la única posibilidad de ganar pasta es que la integre algún competidor de telefónica y antes de que eso pase seguro que han hecho varias ampliaciones más... una ruina vamos .
> 
> El euro no está cayendo, ni el oro... ni nah. Mal asunto como está tarde no nos ayuden los Yankis, no va a ir la cosa mucho más lejos.



Para intradias no esta mal, pero hoy la han puesto en recomendacion de compra los de "Banesto Bolsa" (juas), asi que se ha convertido en una trampa para gacelas (o sea, gentuza como yo). A mi me gusta por que estoy bastante metido en el mundillo telecos y por aqui se nota bastante por donde sopla el viento, pero hoy toca dia de bandazo incontrolado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Yo necesito una noticia tipo: "Belen esteban abandona la parrilla de TL5"


Jazztel ha estado aletargada en la subida, los MM la van a subir a las nubes...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

Ojo con el euro que está subiendo con fuerza... esto huele a trampa... Los americanos ya nos dirán que hacer.

Interesado: EL DOW podría tomar rumbo hacia los 10500 para rebotar sin paradas hasta los 11000, esta tarde lo veremos.


----------



## Interesado (22 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Acabo de soltar las ACA a 12.40 perdiendo 10cts por acción. Ahora tocará subir



Ya te dije que acabábamos palmando con ésta. Las debería haber soltado el viernes.... :ouch:

Yo de momento la aguanto, esperemos que Mulder tenga razón y acabemos subiendo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo necesito una noticia tipo: "Belen esteban abandona la parrilla de TL5"
> 
> Jazztel ha estado aletargada en la subida, los MM la van a subir a las nubes...



Ahora te vas a dedicar al análisis fundamental leyendo el Hola y el Lecturas 

Es lo que tiene el entrar en cosas como las mamachicho.


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ya te dije que acabábamos palmando con ésta. Las debería haber soltado el viernes.... :ouch:
> 
> Yo de momento la aguanto, esperemos que Mulder tenga razón y acabemos subiendo.



Ahora mismo las ACA son con las que menos palmo (y además con mucha diferencia), mis estadísticas dan los 12.93 como objetivo para esta semana.


----------



## debianita (22 Mar 2010)

Quiero ver hoy un -7% en las mamachichos :XX:

Teletipo: Eduard Punset sustituye a la Esteban


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Bueno, teniendo en cuenta lo que se mete, es cuestión de tiempo que caiga XDDDDDDDDDD

Debianita, cuidado con punset que es consejero delegado de ABG y algo de pelotazos sabe el hombre...


----------



## Interesado (22 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo las ACA son con las que menos palmo (y además con mucha diferencia), mis estadísticas dan los 12.93 como objetivo para esta semana.



No, si mal no van. Y tienen una muy buena proyección de subida (sobretodo si llegamos a 12.93), por eso las aguanto.

Bueno, por eso y porque al igual que uno siente una irracional seguridad con los cortos patrios, también se está cómodo con los largos foráneos (sólo me mosquea que sea un banco...).

A ver si el euro despega y realmente esto es fake, porque Cárpatos comenta que los spreads están subiendo y eso no tiene buena pinta.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora mismo las ACA son con las que menos palmo (y además con mucha diferencia), mis estadísticas dan los 12.93 como objetivo para esta semana.





Interesado dijo:


> Ya te dije que acabábamos palmando con ésta. Las debería haber soltado el viernes.... :ouch:
> 
> Yo de momento la aguanto, esperemos que Mulder tenga razón y acabemos subiendo.



Hice un 12.36 - 12.59; entrada jueves y salida viernes.
El viernes volví a entrar a 12.51, y como no lo veo claro estoy fuera. Tengo nueva orden a 12.21 por si suena la flauta.

De la que me librado y bien ha sido de AXA. Cerré largos comprados a 16 palmando comisiones. Ahora va por 15.75 :S


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

Tranquilo todo el mundo... que me he puesto corto y esto procederá a subir en breve... jajaja

Cri, 3.70 (pocas...)

ED: Con respecto a lo del Euro, me huelo a que ha sido una subida engaño para que cierren posis...


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

he cerrado cortos en 10859... demasiadas señales contradictorias, no me fio de que este sea el guano máximo, "aquel que ha de llegar".

Más valen plusvies en mano, que palmada volando [sobre tu cabeza]


----------



## debianita (22 Mar 2010)

Las ABG las he soltado esta mañana, despues de mi brillante idea de las mamachichos he decido cerrar mis posiciones en cuanto pueda. Analizar como un roboc  cada una de mis entradas, he estado leyendo de nuevo las sagradas escrituras (Leones vs Gacelas) y me ha hecho reflexionar. Necesito un tiempo de estudio, retiro y contemplacion del mercado

Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tranquilo todo el mundo... que me he puesto corto y esto procederá a subir en breve... jajaja
> 
> Cri, 3.70 (pocas...)
> 
> ED: Con respecto a lo del Euro, me huelo a que ha sido una subida engaño para que cierren posis...



"Aojalá" pudiera acompañarle a ustec...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Las ABG las he soltado esta mañana, despues de mi brillante idea de las mamachichos he decido cerrar mis posiciones en cuanto pueda. Analizar como un roboc  cada una de mis entradas, he estado leyendo de nuevo las sagradas escrituras (Leones vs Gacelas) y me ha hecho reflexionar. Necesito un tiempo de estudio, retiro y contemplacion del mercado
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, aplica el método luca, todo sube o baja a la larga, lo importante es evitar el margin call...

PS: Si cierras mamachicho te breo...XD


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Las ABG las he soltado esta mañana, despues de mi brillante idea de las mamachichos he decido cerrar mis posiciones en cuanto pueda. Analizar como un roboc  cada una de mis entradas, he estado leyendo de nuevo las sagradas escrituras (Leones vs Gacelas) y me ha hecho reflexionar. Necesito un tiempo de estudio, retiro y contemplacion del mercado
> 
> Saludos



Siendo una Gacela más, veo que el problema de todos es que queréis ganar pasta muy rápido y por eso os apalancáis a lo bruto, y claro en cuanto la cosa no va como debe (que suele ser lo normal) se cierran posis...

¿No es más sensato abrir una posición 1/3 e ir metiéndole según tengas margen para cerrar si las cosas se ponen feas?

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Siendo una Gacela más, veo que el problema de todos es que queréis ganar pasta muy rápido y por eso os apalancáis a lo bruto, y claro en cuanto la cosa no va como debe (que suele ser lo normal) se cierran posis...
> 
> ¿No es más sensato abrir una posición 1/3 e ir metiéndole según tengas margen para cerrar si las cosas se ponen feas?
> 
> Un saludo



Yo me lo planteo diferente.

No miro la ganancia/pérdida sobre la garantía (como hace mulder) si no con lo que juego realmente.

Es decir, pillas 1000 SAN a 10€, pues estás jugando por 10k aunque pongas 2500€, si vas palmando 500, no pierdes 500/2500, pierdes 500/10.000... y encima sólo arriesgas 2500 (tienes ya un SL automático de margin call)

Se ven las cosas de manera muy diferente.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

Largo Ibex 10.820
Largo EX 2.804.

OMG!


----------



## debianita (22 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, aplica el método luca, todo sube o baja a la larga, lo importante es evitar el margin call...
> 
> PS: Si cierras mamachicho te breo...XD




He cerrado todas mis posis excepto las mamachichos. Tranquilo, estaras informado cuando las cierre. Hoy -7%


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo me lo planteo diferente.
> 
> No miro la ganancia/pérdida sobre la garantía (como hace mulder) si no con lo que juego realmente.
> 
> ...



Te entiendo, pero si me he comprometido por contrato a avalar esas cantidades si pasara algo, pues pienso en esas cantidades.

Ejemplo: vas corto y un fondo compra el 50% de la empresa o la totalidad y sube un 100% ¿Qué cojones hago xD? Preguntalé a LCASC que pasa cuando pega un subidón de esos aunque tengas Stop, podrás llamar a R4 que de pagar no te libra ni dios...

Personalmente no entro en esos riesgos (que lo he hecho...)


----------



## Interesado (22 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tranquilo todo el mundo... que me he puesto corto y esto procederá a subir en breve... jajaja
> 
> Cri, 3.70 (pocas...)
> 
> ED: Con respecto a lo del Euro, me huelo a que ha sido una subida engaño para que cierren posis...



Voy a ver si te acompaño con las CRI.

No veo el tema claro, así que si voy largo en ACA y corto en CRI es como si fuera largo en el spread banca europea/española. Apuesta segura. ::

EDIT: Ufff, que mala pinta las ACA....


----------



## Ironnick (22 Mar 2010)

Lo que mas me gusta de este vicio son las pitonisas, Acabo de leer un articulo de "puede que suba, pero cuidao que igual baja" dicho todo con cara seria y sin despeinarse oiga. Me ha recordado a Ozores en sus buenos tiempos.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Voy a ver si te acompaño con las CRI.
> 
> No veo el tema claro, así que si voy largo en ACA y corto en CRI es como si fuera largo en el spread banca europea/española. Apuesta segura. ::



Me he animado a entrar porque al principio de la sesión mostró mucha fortaleza por cerrar el gap y el 3.70 es un nivel psicológico.

Con la sobrecompra que tiene (la mayor desde que comenzó a cotizar) creí que no le quedaría mucho más recorrido, sin hacer una corrección, porque van camino de los 4€.

Ironnick : Siendo malo ^__^, a mi me gusta más aquellos que dan una lista de 100 valores y cuando uno sube dicen... ¡Yo lo dije! jaja


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Te entiendo, pero si me he comprometido por contrato a avalar esas cantidades si pasara algo, pues pienso en esas cantidades.
> 
> Ejemplo: vas corto y un fondo compra el 50% de la empresa o la totalidad y sube un 100% ¿Qué cojones hago xD? Preguntalé a LCASC que pasa cuando pega un subidón de esos aunque tengas Stop, podrás llamar a R4 que de pagar no te libra ni dios...
> 
> Personalmente no entro en esos riesgos (que lo he hecho...)




Yo personalmente paso de las acciones... me parecen un cóctel explosivo cuando las combinas con apalancamiento. Las acciones son fácilmente manipulables (demasiado), y si hablamos de tu ejemplo ya te cagas (adquisición, OPA, etc.). Puedes quebrar en 20 minutos.

Me pregunto qué sentirá el "gacelo" abierto en acciones de una empresa, cuando llega la CNMV y dice que por sus cojones suspende cautelarmente la cotización.... para volver a abrir con tu cuenta quebrada. Debe ser una experiencia mística, eso.

Me siento más cómodo operando con índices (S&P, DJI, Ibex 35). No digo que no sean manipulables, pero desde luego dan más margen de maniobra en caso de desastre. Digamos que el riesgo está más contenido...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo personalmente paso de las acciones... me parecen un cóctel explosivo cuando las combinas con apalancamiento. Las acciones son fácilmente manipulables (demasiado), y si hablamos de tu ejemplo ya te cagas (adquisición, OPA, etc.). Puedes quebrar en 20 minutos.
> 
> Me pregunto qué sentirá el "gacelo" abierto en acciones de una empresa, cuando llega la CNMV y dice que por sus cojones suspende cautelarmente la cotización.... para volver a abrir con tu cuenta quebrada. Debe ser una experiencia mística, eso.
> 
> Me siento más cómodo operando con índices (S&P, DJI, Ibex 35). No digo que no sean manipulables, pero desde luego dan más margen de maniobra en caso de desastre. Digamos que el riesgo está más contenido...



Hombre si nos centramos en el Ibex35 (mala cosa juas) no suelen tener grandes variaciones y siempre te avisan varias veces (si las ves venir...).

El problema es siempre el apalancamiento que un 2% de subida con el apalancamiento pueden ser fácilmente un 8% y dos días así no lo aguanta casi nadie.

Los indices me gustan lo que pasa es que soy de los que me gusta cotillear a las empresas y leerme sus cuentas, sus rumores... xD un cotilla vamos... jaja.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo personalmente paso de las acciones... me parecen un cóctel explosivo cuando las combinas con apalancamiento. Las acciones son fácilmente manipulables (demasiado), y si hablamos de tu ejemplo ya te cagas (adquisición, OPA, etc.). Puedes quebrar en 20 minutos.
> 
> Me pregunto qué sentirá el "gacelo" abierto en acciones de una empresa, cuando llega la CNMV y dice que por sus cojones suspende cautelarmente la cotización.... para volver a abrir con tu cuenta quebrada. Debe ser una experiencia mística, eso.
> 
> Me siento más cómodo operando con índices (S&P, DJI, Ibex 35). No digo que no sean manipulables, pero desde luego dan más margen de maniobra en caso de desastre. Digamos que el riesgo está más contenido...




Estoy de acuerdo.














Quiero empezar a operar sólo con íindices con 2 brokers.




En uno me pongo largo y en otro corto, en ambos con un SL de +0,25% a mercado y cuando uno se cierre uno compensa a otro, y coloco SP hasta centimear y cerrar.

Quiero hacer esto de 9:00 a ).30 en Chulines y de 15:30 16:00 con ESPE, si se sacan 100e diarios con la sencilla estrategia me conformo.

Alguien del foro lo ha probado?


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

Podríamos estar probando el pullback del doble suelo en 10K que comenzó el 04/02. Si fuera así, podríamos bajar hasta 10.600 más o menos (neckline) para rebotar despues.

Cortesía de Pollastre Visionary Services Ltd.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Podríamos estar probando el pullback del doble suelo en 10K que comenzó el 04/02. Si fuera así, podríamos bajar hasta 10.600 más o menos (neckline) para rebotar despues.
> 
> Cortesía de Pollastre Visionary Services Ltd.



Los 10800 que dije antes casi lo hemos tocado, podemos convertirlo 10800 en nueva "resistencia diaria" y buscar un 10725 para repetir lo mismo e ir a tus 10600 aunque eso es bajista a muerte y si pasa no creo que rebotemos...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los 10800 que dije antes casi lo hemos tocado, podemos convertirlo 10800 en nueva "resistencia diaria" y buscar un 10725 para repetir lo mismo e ir a tus 10600 aunque eso es bajista a muerte y si pasa no creo que rebotemos...



Ir a los por los 10700 sería bajista, bajista...

Se nota que han entrado algunos en corto... USB diciendo que vendan SAN y BBVA... eso es tirar al ibex.

¿Nos van a atacar? xD ¿quién sabe...? Los aumentos de spreads en los CDS no trae nada bueno


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Mar 2010)

Largo en 10790, SL 10770. Por probar el soporte de los 10800...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Por esto subia tl5 tantísimo...

8-Telecinco entrará hoy a formar parte del índice Dow Jones Stoxx 600


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> EDIT: Ufff, que mala pinta las ACA....



Me ha entrado media posición en 12.21 :

Edit: Ya estoy dentro al 100%. Ahora a palmar


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Señal de cortos:

-Inditex ha recuperado su canal alcista y seguirá ganando altura


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los 10800 que dije antes casi lo hemos tocado, podemos convertirlo 10800 en nueva "resistencia diaria" y buscar un 10725 para repetir lo mismo e ir a tus 10600 aunque eso es bajista a muerte y si pasa no creo que rebotemos...



Tengo mis dudas teóricas con el pullback en el neckline, porque algunas publicaciones sitúan el neckline al nivel de los máximos del doble suelo, y otras lo sitúan algo por debajo.

En el primer caso ya estaríamos ahí (10800). En el segundo caso tendríamos que irnos al 10.700 que hablabamos antes.

Suponiendo que esto sea de verdad un pullback de doble suelo, claro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Gamesa no va a bajar...

6-Gamesa: Importante desarrollo bajista - Analisis tecnico


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Por esto bajan SAN y BBVA

Virgin Money competirá con Santander y BBVA por las oficinas de RBS

A ver si nos ataca el de los globos....y manda el Ibex al guano.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

Luca la noticia del DOW 600 la dieron el miércoles o jueves pasado, pero no es solo T5 sino medio Ibex...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Mis 10800 tocados.. creo que LCASC va a acertar de pleno con sus largos.. aunque yo cerraría posición con 50 puntos.


----------



## rosonero (22 Mar 2010)

Para que luego digan que la charla burbujarra del viernes no ha tenido repercusión alguna, toma guano matinal 

Como dicen en otro foro parece claro que en las mesas de operadores prima el "Venda España" 
Mientras nosotros caemos un 1,6% Francia lo hace en un 0,7% a pesar de los resultados electorales de ayer y el Dax un 0,5%. ::


Edito. Buenos días y tal


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca la noticia del DOW 600 la dieron el miércoles o jueves pasado, pero no es solo T5 sino medio Ibex...



Pues en expansión aparece como lunes 22 de marzo....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me ha entrado media posición en 12.21 :
> 
> Edit: Ya estoy dentro al 100%. Ahora a palmar



Te va a salir bien, has aplicado el "coeficiente de mulder" jajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Largo en 10790, SL 10770. Por probar el soporte de los 10800...
> 
> Saludos...



Es ustec un maestro. espero que pusiera el largo en 10791 puntos y no se le quedara pendiente la orden por 0,1....


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

rosonero;2600918
Mientras nosotros caemos un 1 dijo:


> Buenos días papi jaja
> 
> Lo que dices viene ni que pintado con lo que comentó Mulder el otro día. Mientras que el Ibex a corregido un 62% de toda la caída el Eurostoxx no lo ha hecho ni en un 50%.
> 
> ...


----------



## debianita (22 Mar 2010)

Luca, como se despeñan las mamachicos :XX: con lo que hemos sufrido con ellas... proxima estacion -7%


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

He tenido que salirme de mi largo en 10800 antes de que se me comiera todas las plusvies de esta mañana.... ahora me he quedado casi a cero, a comenzar el día de nuevo ::


edito: joder, y menos mal que me he salido. Guano's coming!


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

Al final las ACA tampoco se están comportando y me está tocando palmar junto con el resto, aunque siguen siendo las que menos me bajan pero la cosa ya se está poniendo muy seria, como siga así creo que tendré que cerrar algo.

Creo que esperaré a ver si los gringos me salvan en el último momento.


----------



## Interesado (22 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final las ACA tampoco se están comportando y me está tocando palmar junto con el resto, aunque siguen siendo las que menos me bajan pero la cosa ya se está poniendo muy seria, como siga así creo que tendré que cerrar algo.
> 
> Creo que esperaré a ver si los gringos me salvan en el último momento.



Kuji va con la mini. Yo en estos momentos tengo poca fe en ello.

Para variar parece que toca palmar. Mulder, soy oficialmente tu gafe.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, como se despeñan las mamachicos :XX: con lo que hemos sufrido con ellas... proxima estacion -7%



piano piano little grasshopper...

SI de verdad viene el Guano más nos vale dejarlas olvidadicas y resfegarselas a Tonuel dentro de 15 días...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Mulder desde lo de gamesa se ha descorrelacionado con el mercado...

Puede que los usanos abran fuerte, aunque eso a mamachicholandia, gamesawindworld y criteronulo no les afecta mucho...


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

Luca, nos vamos de cabeza al pullback de los cojones en el entorno de los 10K7 ... ojete calor!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Mar 2010)

Buenos días capitalistas!.

Yo creo que están rulando por los boletines de los HF las predicciones burbujistas del Colectivo Burbuja y se están deshaciendo de las posiciones.

244 puntos!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es ustec un maestro. espero que pusiera el largo en 10791 puntos y no se le quedara pendiente la orden por 0,1....



Era un mini, y si que me entró... gracias SL :cook:


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Luca, nos vamos de cabeza al pullback de los cojones en el entorno de los 10K7 ... ojete calor!



En mi opinión en un día tan bajista ver un pullback... yo no lo espero. Los Usanianos hoy van a caer duro y como el euro/dolar rompa los 1.35 nus vamos a cagar/gozar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Creo que va a pasar lo que hemos comentado entre pollastre y me.. si llegamos al 10725 y lo convertimos en resistencia tenemos piña hasta 10.600 y eso es muuucha tela, hoy podemos meter una leshe de aupa si los green-gos abren palmando siquiera un 0,25%...


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

TL5, están resistiendo las ventas.... la veo en 14,00€ como objetivo para ABRIL/MAYO.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Era un mini, y si que me entró... gracias SL :cook:



Yo le daba 50 puntos de rebote pero se los ha fumado... nos acercamos a luca&pollastre hf palmador sl escenario...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Mar 2010)

Si el recuento que he puesto esta mañana es válido, nos vamos por debajo de 9000...

Saludos...

PD: 1071x es el 61,8% de toda esta "mini-subida", desde el 5/2 al 17/3


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> TL5, están resistiendo las ventas.... la veo en 14,00€ como objetivo para ABRIL/MAYO.



Primero tiene que llegar a 10,50 mínimo. y estás hablando de precios de 2007...


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

Si, pero desde hace unos meses, están con beneficios record, debido a la exclusividad de la publicidad.

Te puedo adelantar que los resultados del 1t 2010... serán expectaculares!!!


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

Me he salido de las Renault, llevaba pocas pero era donde más me estaban dando, sigo manteniendo las otras en pérdidas implorando un giro salvador.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Chulibex muy cerca de nuestros 10725


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

me parece que este recorte no lo previo nadie ¿no? la cosa ahora es si alguien tiene la menor idea si es una toma de beneficios o si wano is coming .

¿Tu que dices Mulder ? aunque parece que Febero acabo y con el tus aciertos aun te doy credibilidad


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

Muy buenos dias, hoy está siendo un dia maravilloso.


----------



## spheratu (22 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si el recuento que he puesto esta mañana es válido, nos vamos por debajo de 9000...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: 1071x es el 61,8% de toda esta "mini-subida", desde el 5/2 al 17/3



Hay alguna super-resistencia entre 8000 y 9000?


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me parece que este recorte no lo previo nadie ¿no? la cosa ahora es si alguien tiene la menor idea si es una toma de beneficios o si wano is coming .
> 
> ¿Tu que dices Mulder ? aunque parece que Febero acabo y con el tus aciertos aun te doy credibilidad



No, aun no es tiempo de wano, simplemente entre finales de febrero y principios de marzo hemos subido demasiado fuerte y ahora toca una corrección.

El Ibex va aparte de esto, pero cuando llegue el tiempo del wano de verdad ya me emplearé a fondo con el.


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

Según mis cálculos esta caida e detendrá en 10.500 más o menos en el ibex, una vez tocados los 10.500 debería experimentar un rebote que lo lleve a 10.750 y a partir de ahí creo que se irá para abajo perdiendo el soporte de 10.500 y continuando a la baja posiblemente hasta 10.300.
A partir de ahí ya se verá, pero creo que el camino a corto plazo es este.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Mar 2010)

<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hN-XF9Z9z4I&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hN-XF9Z9z4I&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Según mis cálculos esta caida e detendrá en 10.500 más o menos en el ibex, una vez tocados los 10.500 debería experimentar un rebote que lo lleve a 10.750 y a partir de ahí creo que se irá para abajo perdiendo el soporte de 10.500 y continuando a la baja posiblemente hasta 10.300.
> A partir de ahí ya se verá, pero creo que el camino a corto plazo es este.



Coincide con lo comentado por luca&pollastre hf


----------



## tonuel (22 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, aun no es tiempo de wano, simplemente entre finales de febrero y principios de marzo hemos subido demasiado fuerte y ahora toca una corrección.
> 
> El *Ibex* va aparte de esto, pero cuando llegue el tiempo del wano de verdad ya me emplearé a fondo con el.





Ha sido llegar yo y cubrirlo de gloria... 



digo de mierda... ::



Saludos :XX:


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

Business finance news - currency market news - online UK currency markets - financial news - Interactive Investor

US stock futures pointed to a weaker start Monday with the insurance and pharmaceutical sectors in the spotlight as the House of Representatives passed a health reform bill, while continued jitters around Greek finances and India's rate .


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

El viernes dije esto:




Depeche dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, de momento está siendo un dia bastante rojo tal como yo creía, la verdad es que me ha ido fantásticamente bien con mis cortos, pero bueno, sigo pensando que vienen grandes bajadas, creo que mulder está equivocado, el lunes que viene creo que tendremos bajadas de más de un 2% en el ibex y en USA también creo que habran grandes bajadas,mucho ojo a los que estais largos, bajo mi modesta opinión ahora hay que estar corto.
> Saludos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> El viernes dije esto:



por lo que veo aqui todo el mundo tiene sus dias de gloria menos yo que nunca consigo acertar oija mire ustex :


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2010)

Buenas

Se perdieron los 900 y las ventas han aparecido de nuevo. Los 850 no han aguantado y el recorte ha seguido hasta el entorno de los 730. Nos recuerda que el ibex está muy débil, pero eso ya deberíamos saberlo: de ahora en adelante bajaremos más y subiremos menos, porque el ibex, a diferencia de otros índices, sólo puede planear al tener los motores estropeados. Llegados a este punto deberíamos frenar la caída a la espera de que los americanos decidan, otra cosa nos llevaría un nuevo tramo abajo, entre los 550 y los 600, ahí las cosas ya se pondrían feas de verdad.

En yankilandia, se habla de los 1150 del S&P, aunque yo estos días me estoy fijando más en el dow, que tiene mayores dificultades para subir. Si no quiere caer mucho más, los 10.650 deberían aguantar, ese sería un buen punto de largos con stop ajustado.


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

Ojo a los que estais pensando en poneros largos esperando rebote, bajo mi humilde opinión creo que tenemos un minirebote hasta 10.770 pero creo que a partir de ahí el ibex seguirá bajando.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Mar 2010)

AllianceBernstein Income Fund Inc. - Google Finance
Constellation Energy Group, Inc. - Google Finance
Satyam Computer Services Limited(ADR) - Google Finance


----------



## rosonero (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Ojo a los que estais pensando en poneros largos esperando rebote, bajo mi humilde opinión creo que tenemos un minirebote hasta 10.770 pero creo que a partir de ahí el ibex seguirá bajando.



10770, si te refieres al contado ya estamos ahí, en breve se vuelven a poner a prueba tus dotes _adivinatorias_


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Creo que va a acertar, yo calculaba 50 puntos de rebote, por lo que de 10775 no debe pasar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Me estoy partiendo la caja. tengo un compi polaco al lado y me dice: ¿qué cómo va bolsa? y le explico que voy corto y tal y me dice: "ahh un antipatriota como yo.. yo tmb voy corto en bolsa polaca..XDDDDD"

Después de explicarle que es en TL5 me dice: "entiendo muy bien, menuda mierda de canal"


----------



## debianita (22 Mar 2010)

:XX:


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

Pues yo veo poco volumen en el Stoxx, en el Ibex si que está siendo alto, y la lateralidad y lentitud de la bajada me hace pensar que esto no ira muy lejos.

El timing horario hoy se está cumpliendo bastante bien pero con la tendencia al revés de lo que decía, así que ahora deberíamos tener un pequeño rebote hasta la apertura de los gringos donde ya veremos que ocurre, creo que seguiremos cayendo.

La apertura de los gringos sería entonces un buen momento para salirse los que vamos largos.

Y aun así pienso que hoy acabaremos en verde....


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Ojo a los que estais pensando en poneros largos esperando rebote, bajo mi humilde opinión creo que tenemos un minirebote hasta 10.770 pero creo que a partir de ahí el ibex seguirá bajando.



Podría ser... como ya dije estos días, la gente tiene la manía de entrar largo en resistencia y corto en soporte (primero todos cortos en los 10.500, luego todos largos en los 11.000). El sentimiento de mercado era muy alcista, el VIX rozando soporte clave, los yankis chocando contra resistencias fuertes... Llevo repitiendo varias sesiones que cuidadín.

Ahora bien, fuera del nivel intradía, todavía no ha sucedido nada que active las alarmas guaniles al 100%. El punto de largos que propongo nos ofrece un stop muy cercano y, ya que en bolsa ninguna operación es 100% segura, que mejor que tener una ruta de escape corta y poco dolorosa para cuando toque huir


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

> Según mis cálculos esta caida e detendrá en 10.500 más o menos en el ibex, una vez tocados los 10.500 debería experimentar un rebote que lo lleve a 10.750 y a partir de ahí creo que se irá para abajo perdiendo el soporte de 10.500 y continuando a la baja posiblemente hasta 10.300.
> A partir de ahí ya se verá, pero creo que el camino a corto plazo es este.




Depeche, "no mean to offend", aquí todas las opiniones son bienvenidas, las tuyas igual que todas, qué duda cabe.

Es sólo que cuando te leo me acuerdo de mi pueblo, cuando era chico y jugábamos a la piñata. Ya sabes, ese juego en el que cuelgan una bolsa repleta de chucherías, te vendan los ojos, y tienes que atizarle a la bolsa con un palo para romperla con los demás chiquillos.

El problema de la piñata es que es un juego win-win: eventualmente sabes que le atizarás al saco con el palo y te jartarás de caramelos; y en tanto llega tan glorioso momento, cada palazo que das al aire no te cuesta el dinero.

Cada palo al aire que das en la bolsa, empero, te cuesta el dinero.

Acabada la metáfora, el problema que tengo con tus predicciones es que parecen precisamente eso: predicciones. No las acompañas del más mínimo soporte técnico, ni siquiera fundamental. Y mira que los fundamentales dan para elucubrar con las teorías más peregrinas, pero entrar a saco diciendo que vamos a bajar debido a una nueva intifada en Palestina, pues... como que es "demasiê pal body", incluso para los fundamentales.

Luego dijistes que bajaríamos debido a tensiones genéricas en la zona. "Tensiones genéricas" lleva habiendo desde la fundación del estado hebreo en el 48, han pasado varias guerras, tres intifadas e innumerables escaramuzas, y las bolsas han subido y bajado ajenas a ellas.

Decir que habrá tensiones genéricas en esa zona, es tanto como decir que el sol sale por las mañanas. Enlazar eso a un hipotético crash bursátil, pues como que me supera un poco, honestamente.

Ahora decías que pararíamos en 10.500. Reviso los últimos 60 meses de velas diarias y no encuentro ni un sólo soporte o resistencia relevante en ese nivel. 

¿Por qué se ha de parar en 10.500? ¿Porque "L'oreal, yo lo valgo"? Porque el número parece redondo y bonito?

Cuando hablamos del entorno de 10.700 como posible punto de pullback, al menos lo justificamos mediante una figura técnica (neckline de doble suelo originado en 04/02, como he dicho antes). Luego nos follarán seguro, pero al menos hemos justificado nuestras palabras.

En ese momento es cuando una "predicción" se convierte en un "análisis de probabilidades". La diferencia, para los que buscamos la constancia diaria y no el pelotazo, es importante.

Acompaña tus predicciones de explicaciones técnicas y/o al menos fundamentales, te lo ruego. Si luego se confirman, eso nos permitiría a todos aprender más cosas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Mar 2010)

Capitalistas!.

Echarle un vistazo a estos docuemntos. https://www.cajamar.es/es/comun/glo...-inversor-edicion-2009/gf-capitulo-1/cap1.pdf. 

https://www.cajamar.es/es/comun/glosarios/guia-fiscal-del-inversor-edicion-2009/

Los estuve comentando con interesado. Son opensource, y de bastante buena calidad. Es a nivel fiscal, pero para nuestro uso, además aporta conocimientos teoricos muy valorabless.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

Nuevo intento de perforar el 1.35 del euro/dolar. Oro bajando.. y petroleo igual... 

Si lo perforamos bien... habrá pupita


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Capitalistas!.
> 
> Echarle un vistazo a estos docuemntos. https://www.cajamar.es/es/comun/glo...-inversor-edicion-2009/gf-capitulo-1/cap1.pdf.
> 
> ...



En esta M estabais perdiendo el tiempo en lugar de apoyarnos a Hugo y a mi en los largos que teníamos abiertos?!?!?!  Seréis freaks :abajo:



:XX:


----------



## aksarben (22 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En esta M estabais perdiendo el tiempo en lugar de apoyarnos a Hugo y a mi en los largos que teníamos abiertos?!?!?!  Seréis freaks :abajo:
> 
> 
> 
> :XX:



¿Pero al final esos largos tuvieron plusvalías o saltó el Stop Loss? Las "operaciones" importantes hay que comentarlas... xD


----------



## rosonero (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Ojo a los que estais pensando en poneros largos esperando rebote, bajo mi humilde opinión creo que tenemos un minirebote hasta 10.770 pero creo que a partir de ahí el ibex seguirá bajando.



Me lo miré y te hice caso, corto con 4 minis en 10750 f, a ver si volvemos a tocar los 10700 f


----------



## Interesado (22 Mar 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Pero al final esos largos tuvieron plusvalías o saltó el Stop Loss? Las "operaciones" importantes hay que comentarlas... xD



Hay que tener en cuenta que el FOREX es el mercado más líquido del mundo y es muy complejo operar en él. Sobretodo cuando se va tan apalancado. :rolleye:

Desconozco como acabó esta operación en concreto, pero viendo la evolución del € y teniendo en cuenta que en el mercado "el precio lo descuenta todo", me lo puedo imaginar... :XX:


----------



## ERB (22 Mar 2010)

*El Ibex ahonda en la caída con Grecia en el punto de mira*

CincoDías.com - Madrid - 22/03/2010

El Ibex 35 se mantiene por debajo de los 11.000 puntos, nivel que dejó atras la semana pasada ya que *ha comenzado la semana registrando pérdidas superiores al 2%*. La preocupación sobre la situación de Grecia está pensando sobre el ánimo de los inversores no solo de renta variable sino también de renta fija ya que el diferencial entre la deuda española y la alemana sube hasta los 80 puntos básicos.

El Ibex ahonda en la caída con Grecia en el punto de mira en Cincodias.com


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

Simplemente quiero decir que no doy golpes de palo de ciego, uso mi propio sistema para analizar,y os puedo asegurar que me lleva mucho tiempo el poder analizar las gráficas,las uso desde semanales hasta gráficas diarias de 5 minutos, además tambien utilizo muchísimos indicadores de momento. Pero bueno, parece que mis comentarios crean controversia en el foro, y no es mi intención el intoxicar el foro, y sobretodo no me gusta que me traten de visionario o pongan en duda el gran trabajo que me lleva analizar indices y acciones, por lo que dejaré de intervenir por aqui. Muchos saludos y suerte a todos, os seguiré leyendo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Simplemente quiero decir que no doy golpes de palo de ciego, uso mi propio sistema para analizar,y os puedo asegurar que me lleva mucho tiempo el poder analizar las gráficas,las uso desde semanales hasta gráficas diarias de 5 minutos, además tambien utilizo muchísimos indicadores de momento. Pero bueno, parece que mis comentarios crean controversia en el foro, y no es mi intención el intoxicar el foro, y sobretodo no me gusta que me traten de visionario o pongan en duda el gran trabajo que me lleva analizar indices y acciones, por lo que dejaré de intervenir por aqui. Muchos saludos y suerte a todos, os seguiré leyendo.



Sigue interviniendo, tus análisis coinciden con los míos, pollaste, lcasc.. no veo que estés muy desencaminado, no sé porqué te critica la gente con posible guerra cuando aquí se hacen predicciones con los cambios de humor por la luna y las mareas... 

Mientras aciertes que es lo importante, da igual que te bases en el tiempo de curación del jamón serrano o los monzones...

Mulder no da ni una últimamente pero tiene fieros seguidores (pelotas XDDD) no te lo tomes a mal.

Por cierto, si necesitas el carnet de cáritas para evitar la cola en el comer habla conmigo que soy representante del foro para eso...

Un saludo.


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

> Muchos saludos y suerte a todos, os seguiré leyendo.



Joder, coño, no te me indignes ahora.
Espero que no encajes las pérdidas igual que las críticas constructivas, macho!


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche, en este hilo, cada uno es libre de exponer sus descubrimientos / investigaciones / analisis, etc.

No te lo tomes como algo personal, la información siempre es bien recibida y continua con tus post.

thx!


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

Bueno, no pasa nada, intervendré menos pero algo iré comentando, por cierto, si mirais mi historial de mensajes vereis que cuando he ido perdiendo con mis cortos siempre lo he puesto, soy humano como todos, únicamente que intento aprender de mis errores.
Saludos, tengo que irme que tengo cosas que hacer.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno, no pasa nada, intervendré menos pero algo iré comentando, por cierto, si mirais mi historial de mensajes vereis que cuando he ido perdiendo con mis cortos siempre lo he puesto, soy humano como todos, únicamente que intento aprender de mis errores.
> Saludos, tengo que irme que tengo cosas que hacer.



Recuerdo tus cortos de inditex y mi reco de que esperaras un poco o ampliaras.. me mpuse corto contigo y ganamos.


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2010)

Controversia ninguna. Aquí hay gente que sabe más, otros que sabemos menos, lo que nos une a todos son las ganas de aprender y compartir puntos de vista. No cuesta nada añadir una breve explicación o gráfico para que los demás usuarios puedan visualizar lo que escribimos. Tienes varios ejemplos de usuarios que, aunque no utilicen material gráfico, normalmente acompañan sus exposiciones con un conciso por qué, que, si bien corto, suele ser lo suficientemente esclarecedor. 

Esto no deja de ser un foro de debate. Para que las discusiones prosperen los puntos de vista deben estar más o menos claros para ir construyendo argumentos de calidad. Aunque tengamos razón, un escueto "creo que no", no aporta demasiado al debate y, precisamente porque puede que tengamos razón, es una pena. Si pudieras añadir un poco más de detalle a tus opiniones todos te lo agradeceríamos mucho.

PD: Veo que has reconsiderado quedarte, me alegro.


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

pfuá...ni bajada a 10K7, ni rebote a 10K8. Quieto en 10.765 no me cuadra con nada de lo que tenía previsto yo hoy. Estoy cobrando hostias a base de bien esta jornada, desde luego. 

Elegí un mal día para dejar de fumar.


----------



## Hagen (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno, no pasa nada, intervendré menos pero algo iré comentando, por cierto, si mirais mi historial de mensajes vereis que cuando he ido perdiendo con mis cortos siempre lo he puesto, soy humano como todos, únicamente que intento aprender de mis errores.
> Saludos, tengo que irme que tengo cosas que hacer.



Como comentastes el historico de Volatitidad de corto frente a medio estaba en minimos y siempre que ha pasado eso ha habido correcciones.

Para mi lo fundamentastes mas que de sobra, a veces no tiene que ser todo lineas.


----------



## pyn (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre, la bajada ha sido contínua desde primera hora y con la apertura americana ahí a las puertas, es normal tomarse un respiro.

Si es que os gusta más la sangre que a los vampiros.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> pfuá...ni bajada a 10K7, ni rebote a 10K8. Quieto en 10.765 no me cuadra con nada de lo que tenía previsto yo hoy. Estoy cobrando hostias a base de bien esta jornada, desde luego.
> 
> Elegí un mal día para dejar de fumar.



Considerando que ustec es ingeniero en telecomunicación y trabaja en Sevilla creo que incluso podríamos tomar café + cigarro juntos... no hay muchos sitios donde pueda currar en la ciudad del azaar....

pyn también puede que esté en Sevilla aunque no suelte prenda.

Yo bajo de cuando en vez por aquí...


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> pollastre, la bajada ha sido contínua desde primera hora y con la apertura americana ahí a las puertas, es normal tomarse un respiro.
> 
> Si es que os gusta más la sangre que a los vampiros.



Razón no te falta. Yo creo que es el día de hoy, que no doy pie con bola. Hay veces en que esto es sencillamente así.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Estamos en modo recovery pre usano... tened cuidado...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

no se os puede dejar solos, veo que en un par de horas que os dejo y ya andais a palos.

Bueno, me he salido de Urbas , con perdidas of course para no variar ::

Tengo un regustillo agridulce, por un lado alivio de salir de ahi y no tener que ver como se deprecia mi dinero dia si y dia tambien.... y por otro lado me jode por que supongo que habra un rebote y se me quedara la cara de tonto de siempre :


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Como comentastes el historico de Volatitidad de corto frente a medio estaba en minimos y siempre que ha pasado eso ha habido correcciones.
> 
> Para mi lo fundamentastes mas que de sobra, a veces no tiene que ser todo lineas.



Por supuesto, pero cuando se citan niveles no está de más dejar un par de pistas para descubrir cómo se han logrado. Conste que yo soy el primero que a veces me callo las cosas, aunque intento aclarar lo más relevante inocho:


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Considerando que ustec es ingeniero en telecomunicación y trabaja en Sevilla creo que incluso podríamos tomar café + cigarro juntos... no hay muchos sitios donde pueda currar en la ciudad del azaar....
> 
> pyn también puede que esté en Sevilla aunque no suelte prenda.
> 
> Yo bajo de cuando en vez por aquí...



Oh, bueno, le diré a ustec que el verdadero pollastre es el ing. telco, yo no lo soy... pero vamos, yo suelo igualmente andurrear "por entre" la Cartuja, supuesto baluarte tecnológico de esta ciudad, ya me entiende.

Confesaré también que no fumo ("elegí un mal día para dejar de fumar" es un quote de Aterriza Como Puedas), no obstante nos queda la opción del café, si no ya el cigarro, que gustoso compartiría con ustec, al más puro estilo "mini-quedada de consolación" para los que no pudimos ir a BCN.

Si el díscolo PYN quiere tirarse al río y confesar que vive en los aledaños del Guadalquivir, podríamos reclutarlo igualmente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Ok, si andas por los cartujos supongo que de "ascensores" va la cosa señor pyn... o es ustec profe?


----------



## pyn (22 Mar 2010)

No reyes míos no vivo en Sevilla, sólo la visité en el 92, para abrazar a Curro y hacerme fotos con mi precioso chandal de tactel, qué tiempos aquellos...


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ok, si andas por los cartujos supongo que de "ascensores" va la cosa señor pyn... o es ustec profe?



Vaya, Pyn, no trabajarás en MP Ascensores? tengo un muy buen amigo currando allí.

Edito: retiro la pregunta, decepción en Las Gaunas ante las terribles declaraciones de Pyn ;-)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Ya te gustaría atí que te mandaran a palmas altas...XDDDD

Curro era gay por si no lo sabías...


----------



## rosonero (22 Mar 2010)

Je je je Vaya piques !!! Si no tuvierais ni pajolera idea como yo nadie os pediría explicaciones de vuestras previsiones 


Vuelta a los 2860 del Eurostoxx, ¿se lo ventilará esta vez? Muder danos alguna pista.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya, Pyn, no trabajarás en MP Ascensores? tengo un muy buen amigo currando allí.
> 
> Edito: retiro la pregunta, decepción en Las Gaunas ante las terribles declaraciones de Pyn ;-)



Confusión mía.. me refería a ustec.. pyn hace tiempo que lo localizamos.


----------



## pyn (22 Mar 2010)

eso es lo que tú te crees luca xDDD


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

Me? Uno es autónomo y corre de aquí para allá "libre como el viento y pobre como una rata", relacionado con diseño de electrónica y algo de consultoría "informaticah"... meto la nariz donde me dejan, que en los tiempos que corren es como para conformarse.

Corren malos tiempos para la lírica, qué duda cabe.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> eso es lo que tú te crees luca xDDD



Por allí has tenido que ir a currar por 0_0 no digas que ´no...


----------



## Misterio (22 Mar 2010)

El Euro perdió el 1.35


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me? Uno es autónomo y corre de aquí para allá "libre como el viento y pobre como una rata", relacionado con diseño de electrónica y algo de consultoría "informaticah"... meto la nariz donde me dejan, que en los tiempos que corren es como para conformarse.
> 
> Corren malos tiempos para la lírica, qué duda cabe.



Ok entonces tus clientes más o menos los tengo localizados... ten cuidado con pyn no te venda "nubes"...


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

La ganancia de Tiffany & Co. (TIF) se cuadruplicó con creces durante el cuarto trimestre de su año fiscal gracias al incremento de las ventas y después que la empresa se beneficiara de la ausencia de cargos por reestructuración registrados en el mismo período del año anterior. 

Sin embargo, la ganancia trimestral fue inferior a las expectativas de Wall Street y las acciones bajaban el lunes por la mañana el 4,5% a US$45,12 en las negociaciones electrónicas previas a la apertura del mercado. 

Para todo el año, la compañía prevé una ganancia por operaciones continuas de entre US$2,45 y US$2,50 por acción y un aumento en las ventas del 11%. Los analistas esperan, en promedio, un beneficio anual de US$2,43 por acción y un incremento en los ingresos del 8% a US$2.930 millones. 

Durante los tres meses al 31 de enero, Tiffany registró una ganancia de US$140,4 millones, o US$1,10 por acción, un aumento frente al beneficio de US$31,1 millones, o 25 centavos por acción, en el mismo período del año anterior. 

La compañía informó que los ingresos sumaron US$981,4 millones en los tres meses, un ascenso del 17% frente a un año atrás, o el 13% si se excluyen las fluctuaciones en el tipo de cambio. Las ventas en las tiendas abiertas durante al menos un año crecieron el 8%. 

Los analistas esperaban, en promedio, que la firma anunciara una ganancia trimestral de US$1,13 por acción e ingresos de US$971 millones, según una encuesta de Thomson Reuters. En general, las estimaciones de los analistas excluyen las partidas extraordinarias. 

El margen bruto descendió del 59,4% al 58,7%.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Guano incoming...


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2010)

El ibex pierde mínimos de sesión...


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

IBERIA debe recortar ....


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya, Pyn, no trabajarás en MP Ascensores? tengo un muy buen amigo currando allí.
> 
> Edito: retiro la pregunta, decepción en Las Gaunas ante las terribles declaraciones de Pyn ;-)



Juass MP ?? Anda que no nos costó nada cobrarles la última retención... xD

El mundo es un pañuelo jaja


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juass MP ?? Anda que no nos costó nada cobrarles la última retención... xD
> 
> El mundo es un pañuelo jaja



jojojojo... puto hilo del Ibex 35, que va a acabar arruinandome la vida, no voy a decir nada más en los próximos 100 días ::::::


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jojojojo... puto hilo del Ibex 35, que va a acabar arruinandome la vida, no voy a decir nada más en los próximos 100 días ::::::



jaja macho... xd menos mal que el país va casi por los 50 millones... que sino pfff


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Bueno los de los ascensores lo comentaba por pollastre.. estaba muy facilito con las pistas de nijenihero y cartujo (monje elaborador de cerámina no es a pesar de su prosa XDD)

Wata lo normal es pago a 180 días con las multis patrias...como muuu bien pagaooo.....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En esta M estabais perdiendo el tiempo en lugar de apoyarnos a Hugo y a mi en los largos que teníamos abiertos?!?!?!  Seréis freaks :abajo:
> 
> 
> 
> :XX:



Nada, nada... lo que pasa es que vosotros no habíais ido al garito, y yo, que ya lo había visitado hace un mes, decidi prudentemente no torturar a mis oidos con temas como el de los ghostbusters y similares...:X


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno los de los ascensores lo comentaba por pollastre.. estaba muy facilito con las pistas de nijenihero y cartujo (monje elaborador de cerámina no es a pesar de su prosa XDD)
> 
> Wata lo normal es pago a 180 días con las multis patrias...como muuu bien pagaooo.....



Luca por desgracia lo se por experiencia... vamos nos han llegado a sugerir hasta 240 días... :.

Ni de coña... la última "gorda" nos la dieron pero al final dijimos que no, era mucho dinero y un retraso o no pago nos arruinaba (tiene que ver con Afirma).

Con lo de MP, me refiero a las retenciones, cuando se finaliza la obra al año se cobran (en teoría...), una gorda se nos ha ido a concurso de acreedores y otra de Sevilla, la vamos a tener que denunciar... Y España va bien... o ¿eso era antes? jaja.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Yo cobro a 90 días "a diox gracias"... con los clientes extranjeros más restrictivo, no se envían los pedidos si no hay plata primero...

Tengo un cliente nuevo griego "asín" que imagina un molino..XDDDDDDD


----------



## rosonero (22 Mar 2010)

> Iniciado por Depeche Ver Mensaje
> 
> Ojo a los que estais pensando en poneros largos esperando rebote, bajo mi humilde opinión creo que tenemos un minirebote hasta 10.770 pero creo que a partir de ahí el ibex seguirá bajando.






rosonero dijo:


> Me lo miré y te hice caso, corto con 4 minis en 10750 f, a ver si volvemos a tocar los 10700 f



Depeche no me jodas , que ahora mismo eres el Leo Messi del hilo. 

Mis _hogos_ me hacen chiribitas al mirar el saldo de hoy 

Pd. Digo yo que el SP irá a testear los 1150, no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Bien el tema sigue bajando, a ver si dice algo ZP, ayer creo que en Canal Junta Andasulí salió diciendo barbaridades, esto puede explicar algo las bajaditas..XDDDDD

Por cierto, ayer contemplando veo democracia... apareció El personaje que montó la última "juerga jenerá" (ZP) normal que no tengamos ninguna ahora...


----------



## pyn (22 Mar 2010)

Zapatero está hoy arrancando el sincrotron:

ALBA &mdash; CELLS


----------



## Interesado (22 Mar 2010)

Joder, entre el viernes y hoy llevamos caídos en el IBEX más de 450 puntos... 
HL debe estar dándose cabezazos contra la pared.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Joder, entre ayer y hoy llevamos caídos en el IBEX más de 450 puntos...
> HL debe estar dándose cabezazos contra la pared.



No te creas, el jueves o miércoles apareció fugazmente para decir que esto seguiría subiendo así que...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Bueno ahora que se acerca la semana santa, qué sorpresa nos va a ofrecer el bobierno y chulibex ¿?


----------



## rosonero (22 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Depeche no me jodas , que ahora mismo eres el Leo Messi del hilo.
> 
> Mis _hogos_ me hacen chiribitas al mirar el saldo de hoy
> 
> Pd. *Digo yo que el SP irá a testear los 1150, no?*



La madre que los parió


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

Cárpatos clava los soportes del EX. Easy money


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

He tenido que ausentarme un rato, pero ya he vuelto aunque creo que hoy me voy a quedar sin siesta.

He estado mirando y analizando bien mediante todos mis programas de timing (algunos los tengo algo olvidados) y no hay nada que me cuadre con un máximo para el dia 18, toda esta bajada no la entiendo y menos aun cuando no se está empleando mucho volumen en ella. Me da la impresión de que esto no es más que un 'fallo en Matrix' y una manipulación destinada a distraernos de algo más gordo que va a venir en breve pero aun no tengo claro que es.

Depeche, lo que te han dicho de justificar tu análisis con algo más concreto creo que es bastante correcto, nadie los pone en duda (está claro que estás acertando) pero alguna razón que haga de 'soporte' a tus previsiones no estaría nada mal.

Más que nada porque a lo mejor has visto algo que se nos ha pasado a todos por alto, de todas formas nadie te pide que reveles los entresijos de tu sistema, solo algo que te justifique, aunque sea vago.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

A las 16:30 habla Trichet, toca bajar otra vez ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

A ver si aguanta el 10775 si lo hace bajaremos muy fuerte si los yankis no pueden con sus "resistencias" si no, cerraremos en 10825.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A las 16:30 habla Trichet, toca bajar otra vez ::



Esperemos, ojalá suba los tipos.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A ver si aguanta el 10775 si lo hace bajaremos muy fuerte si los yankis no pueden con sus "resistencias" si no, cerraremos en 10825.



El petroleo sigue bajando, y el euro por debajo de 1.35. No cierro mis cortos porque creo que ha sido un cierre de Gap por parte de los yankis xD o eso o pierdo el money conseguido hoy.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Mar 2010)

He estado estos días ausente y no sé si lo habréis comentado.... pero vaya subidón y bajón que han pegado las ARIAd's, espero que los que quedábais por vender las vendiérais en ese spike...

Saludos...

PD: Corto en mini-ibex 10745, SL 10765


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

El Stoxx acaba de superar el 2800, ahora tiene piedras en 2805 y 2812, pero parece que va a por ellas con decisión.

Y mis largos me están dando un respiro, sobre todo las ACA.


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

10.807 en el ibex, aquí finalizará este minirebote, a partir de ahora iremos para abajo a testear otra vez los 10.700 por lo que es momento de cerrar largos y ponerse corto.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx acaba de superar el 2805, ahora tiene piedras en 2805 y 2812, pero parece que va a por ellas con decisión.
> 
> Y mis largos me están dando un respiro, sobre todo las ACA.



¿No ves raro este escenario? Grandes bajadas en Europa, y nada más abrir suben los americanos...

Me va quedando poco margen para cerrar el corto en beneficios (aún tengo un poco ), pero no se... me huele mal xD ¿Será porque estoy al lado del guano?.

Un saludo

LCASC, Aria como siempre, capaz de lo mejor y de lo peor...


----------



## aksarben (22 Mar 2010)

DP-style: Arrowhead Research Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿No ves raro este escenario? Grandes bajadas en Europa, y nada más abrir suben los americanos...



Esa es una de las razones por las que el mercado está tan dificil estos dias, la descorrelación es brutal y lo que hace uno no explica lo que hace el otro, lo peor es que cada dia esto va a más. Los mercados ya no confirman señales entre sí.


----------



## kokaine (22 Mar 2010)

Joder llevo un buen rato leyendo los post del dia.

Yo, sinceramente paso de vender ahora, es mas, he aumentado posiciones en SAN, porque dudo que baje mucho mas de por aki.

Sigo largo y no pienso palmar un euro. Al final de semana veremos que tal.

PD: Para mi que lo han llevado a minimos de resistencia, bajando incluso 4 puntos a 1146 y eso suena a cierre gacelil de largos y apertura de muchos cortos; Lo mismo mañana tenemos sorpresa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> 10.807 en el ibex, aquí finalizará este minirebote, a partir de ahora iremos para abajo a testear otra vez los 10.700 por lo que es momento de cerrar largos y ponerse corto.



Lo dudo mucho, hoy cerramos como poco en 10825. 10775 debería de haber funcionado como resistencia.


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

Si, ARIAd ha hecho de las suyas... mejor sigo en NVAX, q esta semana vamos a marcar la nueva tendencia hacía los 3.xxUSD NON STOP!!!

XD


----------



## aksarben (22 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, ARIAd ha hecho de las suyas... mejor sigo en NVAX, q esta semana vamos a marcar la nueva tendencia hacía los 3.xxUSD NON STOP!!!
> 
> XD



No sé qué fumas, pero dame dos xD


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

estoy intentando pegar una gráfica,pero de momento no lo consigo


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

NVAX, tiene q colocar nuevos papelitos = subidas "acordadas" para distribuir y hacer atractiva la acción a nuevas gacelas institucionales, de hecho veo pánico en los cortos, están deseando cerrar la posi... hay una orden de compra a 2.20USD de 120.000accs.

La MM200 está en 3.2xUSD


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

Repasando bien la gráfica me sale que el rebote irá a 10.850 y ahí si que se dará la vuelta, sigo intentando pegar un gráfico del porque creo que se irá posteriormente a 10.500


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

el hombre ez el unico animal que cae 10000 veces en la misma piedra..... he vuelto a coimprar URBAS A 0,120 Pa haberme matao 8:


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Repasando bien la gráfica me sale que el rebote irá a 10.850 y ahí si que se dará la vuelta, sigo intentando pegar un gráfico del porque creo que se irá posteriormente a 10.500



Hay un cuadrito amarillo encima de donde escribes con una especie de monte y un cuadrito pequeño, pincha ahí y pon la URL del gráfico.


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> estoy intentando pegar una gráfica,pero de momento no lo consigo



tienes que alojarla en un sitio web, el foro únicamente te permite enlazar imágenes mediante su correspondiente url... es una putada, sin duda, pero no hay otra.


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el hombre ez el unico animal que cae 10000 veces en la misma piedra..... he vuelto a coimprar URBAS A 0,120 Pa haberme matao 8:



¡A mí, Zuloman! en este día de pérdidas homéricas, necesito tu apoyo y experiencia palmadoras :::::: ... por Dios, dime que no estoy sólo en este océano de tragedia en el que naufrago hoy ::


----------



## kokaine (22 Mar 2010)

El dax en 5980 si lo pasa , nos vamos para arriba.

Edit: 5897, el Dax ya esta en verde.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¡A mí, Zuloman! en este día de pérdidas homéricas, necesito tu apoyo y experiencia palmadoras :::::: ... por Dios, dime que no estoy sólo en este océano de tragedia en el que naufrago hoy ::



siento desilusionarte, pero vendiendo y recomprando he reducido perdidas, pero tranquilo que llevo una buena carrera. No creo que haya nadie en el foro que este mas acertado que yo en lo que no debe hacerse


----------



## Misterio (22 Mar 2010)

A este ritmo acaba en verde hasta el Ibex.


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

10 minis largo en 10845, objetivo 10870 - 250€ , 50% fibo de la bajada del día 10990 - 10750.

Ya verás tú el hostión cadavérico.


----------



## tplink888 (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> estoy intentando pegar una gráfica,pero de momento no lo consigo



Puede subirla aqui , y poner la direccion para verla en el foro ienso:

ImageShack® - Online Media Hosting


----------



## Interesado (22 Mar 2010)

Ya casi hemos arreglado el estropicio de ACA. En el gráfico de 15min se puede ver que está en un canal lateral alcista que debería llevarle en breve a las cercanías del 12.70. El viernes lo intentó romper por arriba pero no lo consiguió, iniciando toda la bajada hasta hoy.

No tengo muy claro que llegue a superar el gap que tiene en esa zona y que le impidió romper hacia arriba el jueves. Si lo pasa tiene bastante recorrido a medio plazo.

En fin, llegados a este punto confiaremos en Mulder... eso sí, con stop protegecomisiones esta vez. Tampoco creo que le quede ya mucho a esta subida, probablemente termine sobre los 1175 del SP.


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

soy un negado,sigo sin poder hacerlo,pero al final conseguiré poner la imagen, de momento os sugiero que hagais una cosa en vuestro programa de gráficas:
Yo uso bankinter pero supongo que podreis hacerlo con cualquier programa, coger la gráfica del ibex diaria, y cogeis el máximo de este año en 12.230 y cogeis el minimo del año en 9950(mas o menos), y cogeis la herramienta de buscar retrocesos de fibonacci,primero marcais en el máximo y despues en el mínimo y os saldran las lineas de retoceso, la última linea de soporte la marca en 10.500, exactamente en 10.485.
No se si me explico.


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> soy un negado,sigo sin poder hacerlo,pero al final conseguiré poner la imagen, de momento os sugiero que hagais una cosa en vuestro programa de gráficas:
> Yo uso bankinter pero supongo que podreis hacerlo con cualquier programa, coger la gráfica del ibex diaria, y cogeis el máximo de este año en 12.230 y cogeis el minimo del año en 9950(mas o menos), y cogeis la herramienta de buscar retrocesos de fibonacci,primero marcais en el máximo y despues en el mínimo y os saldran las lineas de retoceso, la última linea de soporte la marca en 10.500, exactamente en 10.485.
> No se si me explico.



Perfectamente... una fibo del 50%, tiene sentido.


----------



## aksarben (22 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> NVAX, tiene q colocar nuevos papelitos = subidas "acordadas" para distribuir y hacer atractiva la acción a nuevas gacelas institucionales, de hecho veo pánico en los cortos, están deseando cerrar la posi... hay una orden de compra a 2.20USD de 120.000accs.
> 
> La MM200 está en 3.2xUSD



Lo que no entiendo es que tenga que colocar papelitos, dado que tienen cash disponible. ¿Tan mala pinta tiene lo de Mex?


----------



## pyn (22 Mar 2010)

Yo tenía pensado entrar hoy en 2.18$ con las plusvalías que me dió ARIAD. Aunque me da miedo el tipo de cambio €-->$.


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

No, pero el último shelf fue del 2006... hablo del registro para poder sacar +papelitos a la venta.

Las BIOs son máquinas "fulminadoras" de cash.... es lo que hay... jejeje!

hummm... la última dilución ocurrió en DICIEMBRE a 3.30USD / 3.10USD aprox.


----------



## pyn (22 Mar 2010)

¿Alguien va corto en GAM? Parece que no baja al ritmo de las otras hoy.


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

He podido poner esta imagen,es mas sencilla sin tantas líneas pero podeis ver la linea que pasa por 10.500


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

esuntuenti

Campaña por la vida.


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> He podido poner esta imagen,es mas sencilla sin tantas líneas pero podeis ver la linea que pasa por 10.500



Tú apuestas por el 32,8% de la fibo como soporte, entonces...

Mirando ese gráfico yo veo dos opciones. 

O estamos en un pullback del doble suelo que ves a la izquierda (ahora habríamos llegado al neckline), con lo cual nos queda cambio de tendencia y subir.

O hemos rebotado en el 50% de fibo y nos vamos hacia la 32,8% en 10.500 que nos serviría de soporte, como tú dices.

Dado que el sentimiento general es guanístico, me sorprendería que subiera. 
Pero al mismo tiempo veo los 10.500 como un hostión demasiado gordo.

No sé, la verdad....


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

ACA me está salvando del estropicio de hoy. Y ya van dos veces.

<3 Mulder.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

deshaciendo el segundo error y vendiendo las urbas a 0,121 , menos de 1 % en esta ocasion pero bueno, reduciendo perdidas xd 8: , eso si me las estan comprando a cuentagotas :S


----------



## rosonero (22 Mar 2010)

¿No había hoy rueda de prensa de Trichi a las 16:30? 

Me parece que alguien lo comentó.


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

Veo el 10.500 en un primer lugar,y después creo que rebotará para alcanzar la parte alta del canal, que pasaría mas o menos por 10.800 y a partir de ahí no tengo claro si rebotará con fuerza para ir al 11.500-11.475 o si por el contrario perderá la linea inferior y se irá a por los 10.000, yo apuesto por lo segundo pero no lo tengo claro del todo.
Lo que si creo que tengo claro es que nos vamos a ir a 10.500 como poco y esta semana.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (22 Mar 2010)

Señores me voy... a montar en bicicleta..

Mantengo mi pronóstico de cierre en 10825 y mañana leve gap al alza.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

ala, otra vez en liquidez , ¿ que hago xd ?


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ala, otra vez en liquidez , ¿ que hago xd ?



Echate algunos minis de S&P en corto, que ahora está en máximos... así me acompañas ::


----------



## rosonero (22 Mar 2010)

> Trichet- Grecia [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Acaba de comentar que bajo su punto de vista la única posibilidad de solución es un préstamo.


Comenta que el BCE acepta como colateral bonos griegos.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

Yo acabo de cerrar mi corto... en la subasta se podía poner en una zona no deseada... y a la vez me he puesto largo ^__^! Esperemos que sea una cosa rápida.


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2010)

Estoy convencido de que USA hoy cerrará muy rojo,ya lo vereis.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que USA hoy cerrará muy rojo,ya lo vereis.



Pfff xD no te lo tomes a mal, pero ahora que me he puesto largo, esas palabras suenan bien.

Lo digo por el sentimiento de masas y tal xD


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

Yo estoy convencido de que USA cerrará hoy donde haya puesto el dedo Berny.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido de que USA cerrará hoy donde haya puesto el dedo Berny.



`__´!! así no te equivocas.... jajja


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

La banca lleva desde enero jugando al negro


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

Puf... me voy a echar un café, hoy me lo he ganado. Finalmente he conseguido promediar y levantar más de 600€ de pérdidas, para quedarme con +90€. Mentalmente estoy frito.

Me quedo corto en 1162 S&P, SP 1152, luego en casa le echo un ojo a ver que tal.

adiê


----------



## kokaine (22 Mar 2010)

Pues de -500 he acabado en un -190, y espero q a partir de mañana sea sumar. 

No creo que bajemos mas.


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

Pues a las 17:30 de hoy tenemos al S&P en verde fosforito y al Stoxx a 1-2 puntos de estar en verde, aun queda mucha sesión pero para hoy tenía un evento de timing que me decía que teniamos que subir por narices, aunque no implicaba hacer nuevos mínimos, ya veremos donde estamos de aquí a las 22.

Y ahora el volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex, hoy el volumen ha sido medio y el saldo ha terminado positivo, el dia solo ha tenido dos partes:

- Venta con mareos varios desde el inicio de la sesión hasta poco antes de las 16, el saldo era negativo pero no por mucho.
- Compras a partir de ese momento, incluida la subasta, pasadas las 17 han comprado un buen paquetón de más de 500 contratos en 10814, parece un nivel importante, es el paquete más gordo de todo el dia con diferencia.

Siguen sin querer vender y compran fuerte, las bajadas de esta mañana las han equilibrado con compras pero esta tarde no han vendido nada de nada, así que parecen tener claro que las subidas seguirán mañana martes.


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

Yo he terminado palmando algo menos que la venta de las Renault así que casi me puedo dar por satisfecho.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Echate algunos minis de S&P en corto, que ahora está en máximos... así me acompañas ::



aun no me atrevo con los futuros , de momento solo pierdo la pasta comprando y vendiendo acciones 

No te preocupes eh, que se me da muy bien meter la gamba asi sin grandes riesgos, a ver si con el tiempo voy aprendiendo algo y me meto ya con futuros.

Bueno, mañana diria que va a haber subidas brutales desde primera hora hasta ultima, no es que haya hecho ningun analisis tecnico ni nada de eso, lo digo basicamente por que estoy en liquidez : .

No serioa d extrañar que Urbas subiera un 90 % y cosas por el estilo, atentos a lo que digo que no es broma , basta que compre algo para que baje y basta que venda para que suba...... muchisimo mejor termometro que los analisis de Mulder y de todos los demas.

Tengo la maldicion de Zapatero


----------



## kokaine (22 Mar 2010)

Yo solo tengo una experiencia con Urbas , y me resulto estresante y exitosa, porque compre antes del verano sobre 0,18 bajo creo recordar a unos 0,14 y en agosto metio un subidon y me las quite en 0,22. Pense que era mucho estress jejej.

Pero si se acercan mas a 0,10 donde tiene minimos historicos y donde ha rebotado siempre,,,, me lo pensaria jeje.


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

SOS, era una mejor apuesta.

Además de la posible ampliación de capital, un fondo USA, va a entrar en el accionariado con 300M€


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

El Stoxx en verde!!

Zuloman, arderás en el infierno por no abrazar la verdadera fe :XX:


----------



## kokaine (22 Mar 2010)

Futuros del stoxx en positivo.

Creo que mañana va a ser un gran dia.

Mulder para que dia de la semana pronosticaste un maximo??


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Futuros del stoxx en positivo.
> 
> Creo que mañana va a ser un gran dia.
> 
> Mulder para que dia de la semana pronosticaste un maximo??



for tomorrow!


----------



## kokaine (22 Mar 2010)

El DAX va como un poseido a por la resistencia/soporte de los 6000. Cerrar por encima seria una señal cojonuda.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

Zulo, en cuanto salgas de esta con las Urbas, borrala de donde lo mires... tachada... Es mucho riesgo para la Kaka que se mueven... que te puedes comer un concurso de acreedores.

Ufff ^___^! Que contento estoy de haber cerrado el corto y ponerme largo y encima un poco más fuerte. (ya veréis que diciendo esto la cago jaja)


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

As I said: Berny pwnage!



:XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

Peca, dile a tu marido que necesitáis las plusvalías para comer 

BBK presta de forma urgente 600 millones al Gobierno vasco porque "la caja no tiene ni un euro"


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> aun no me atrevo con los futuros , de momento solo pierdo la pasta comprando y vendiendo acciones
> 
> No te preocupes eh, que se me da muy bien meter la gamba asi sin grandes riesgos, a ver si con el tiempo voy aprendiendo algo y me meto ya con futuros.
> 
> ...



Vamos, zuloman, ten fuerte.... nunca llueve eternamente.

Y me permito darte un consejo, aunque soy demasiado novato para eso, pero ahí va: los futuros, en particular los futuros de índices, admiten un mejor técnico (en mi opinión) que unas acciones - cualesquier acciones - , que son infinitamente más manipulables al capricho de los principales accionistas.

Cuestión de que algún día te animes a probar. Además, la gente de por aquí (Mulder et al) suele seguir bastante bien los índices, y dan orientaciones valiosas.


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx en verde!!
> 
> Zuloman, arderás en el infierno por no abrazar la verdadera fe :XX:



Joder macho, empiezo a pensar que vienes del futuro a decirnos lo que va a pasar.

Hay que tenerlos bien puestos paracomentar esta mañana, con la que estaba cayendo, que iba a ponerse en verde.

Mulder el astrólogo


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2010)

Y aquí sigo yo, con mis 100 minis cortos en S&P at 1162 y mi carita de tontito mientras permanece clavado en 1165.

Creo que me voy a pasear al perro, y quizás me quede a dormir hoy con él en el campo. Para irme acostumbrando al tema cáritas, más que nada.


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> for tomorrow!



En el Chulibex, el día de hoy ha sido muy significativo:

- Las medias del MACD se han cortado a la baja por primera vez desde mediados de Febrero.
- Se ha roto con violencia el "soporte" en los 10900.
- El estocástico corrigiendo claramente el nivel de sobrecompra.
- El RSI14 a la baja.

Si Mr Mulder dice que mañana haremos máximo, nos lo tendremos que creer dada su trayectoria de aciertos, pero después de ese máximo huele a GUANO desde muy lejos.

Mañana habrá que darle con todo lo gordo


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

bertok dijo:


> En el Chulibex, el día de hoy ha sido muy significativo:
> 
> - Las medias del MACD se han cortado a la baja por primera vez desde mediados de Febrero.
> - Se ha roto con violencia el "soporte" en los 10900.
> ...



Bueno ya he advertido muchas veces que el Ibex no lo sigo mucho ni lo analizo, yo para ponerme largo me busco acciones del Stoxx y el dia que tengamos wano ya buscaré cortos en el Ibex.

De todas formas mañana es dificil saber a ciencia cierta que sucederá aunque estoy casi seguro de que lo que ocurra se hará con fuerza y volatilidad.


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno ya he advertido muchas veces que el Ibex no lo sigo mucho ni lo analizo, yo para ponerme largo me busco acciones del Stoxx y el dia que tengamos wano ya buscaré cortos en el Ibex.
> 
> De todas formas mañana es dificil saber a ciencia cierta que sucederá aunque estoy casi seguro de que lo que ocurra se hará con fuerza y volatilidad.



¿qué te dice la bola de cristal sobre el chulibex?
La razón me dice "huye de la mierda del chulibex", pero es que parece demasiado claro.


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué te dice la bola de cristal sobre el chulibex?
> La razón me dice "huye de la mierda del chulibex", pero es que parece demasiado claro.



Mañana el Ibex tiene un evento de timing aislado (menor), pero como ha quedado negativo lo lógico es que mañana suba mucho, el Stoxx no lo tiene.

Lo malo es que el S&P si lo tiene y hoy quedará positivo, dudo mucho que se caiga de aquí al cierre y en este momento sigue haciendo nuevos máximos, aquí tenemos algo dificil de resolver, aunque muchas veces este tipo de eventos aislados se manifiesta al dia siguiente de ocurrir, lo cual da como probable una bajada para el dia 24 en consonancia con lo previsto en mi análisis del sábado pasado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Mar 2010)

Hola chic@s...  Solo entro para decir que el retroceso al que se refiere Depeche es el fibo23,6%, o fibo76,4% como cada cual prefiera... 8: (10465)

En el Ibex hoy hemos estado por debajo de las Medias 25, 50 y 200. Al final hemos quedado por encima de la MM25. Yo lo veo muy bajista, pero para gustos los colores... creo que en pocas jornadas nos veremos por debajo de los 9916 de febrero...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

Cell Therapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance

Ya era hora... cada manip.. tiene su merecido.


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola chic@s...  Solo entro para decir que el retroceso al que se refiere Depeche es el fibo23,6%, o fibo76,4% como cada cual prefiera... 8: (10465)
> 
> En el Ibex hoy hemos estado por debajo de las Medias 25, 50 y 200. Al final hemos quedado por encima de la MM25. Yo lo veo muy bajista, pero para gustos los colores... creo que en pocas jornadas nos veremos por debajo de los 9916 de febrero...
> 
> Saludos...



El comportamiento sobre la media de 200 me parece muuuuy importante.

Lo vamos a ver darse un ostión.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Peca, dile a tu marido que necesitáis las plusvalías para comer
> 
> BBK presta de forma urgente 600 millones al Gobierno vasco porque "la caja no tiene ni un euro"



Don't worry, a mi me pagan desde Madrijjjj.
Aunque creo que ahí queda menos... ienso:ienso: y tendrá que prestarles el botas.

Edito: hoy he pasado por Cáritas y había cola, en serio. Ha sido como super triste. La verdad es que todos eran extranjeros. Os he imaginado ahí, pidiendo ropa usada por culpa de algún apalancamiento desacertado...


----------



## kokaine (22 Mar 2010)

Ando poniéndome al día de muchas webs y otros foros y noto un sentimiento bajista cortoplacista tan pronunciado que me parece muy peligroso. Todo el mundo anda corto, o piensa que esto se hunde ya. 

Así que probaremos el sentimiento contrario a ver si se da bien jeje.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx en verde!!
> 
> Zuloman, arderás en el infierno por no abrazar la verdadera fe :XX:



Te negare 3 veces antes de venderte 



Wataru_ dijo:


> Zulo, en cuanto salgas de esta con las Urbas, borrala de donde lo mires... tachada... Es mucho riesgo para la Kaka que se mueven... que te puedes comer un concurso de acreedores.
> 
> si, eso me dice la razon, pero me jode tanto :
> 
> Ufff ^___^! Que contento estoy de haber cerrado el corto y ponerme largo y encima un poco más fuerte. (ya veréis que diciendo esto la cago jaja)





pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, zuloman, ten fuerte.... nunca llueve eternamente.
> 
> Y me permito darte un consejo, aunque soy demasiado novato para eso, pero ahí va: los futuros, en particular los futuros de índices, admiten un mejor técnico (en mi opinión) que unas acciones - cualesquier acciones - , que son infinitamente más manipulables al capricho de los principales accionistas.
> 
> Cuestión de que algún día te animes a probar. Además, la gente de por aquí (Mulder et al) suele seguir bastante bien los índices, y dan orientaciones valiosas.



si, de meterme ahi seria copiando a Mulder and company , of course



pecata minuta dijo:


> Don't worry, a mi me pagan desde Madrijjjj.
> Aunque creo que ahí queda menos... ienso:ienso: y tendrá que prestarles el botas.
> 
> Edito: hoy he pasado por Cáritas y había cola, en serio. Ha sido como super triste. La verdad es que todos eran extranjeros. Os he imaginado ahí, pidiendo ropa usada por culpa de algún apalancamiento desacertado...



Peca, yo era aquel al que negaste un leuro :´(


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Don't worry, a mi me pagan desde Madrijjjj.
> Aunque creo que ahí queda menos... ienso:ienso: y tendrá que prestarles el botas.
> 
> Edito: hoy he pasado por Cáritas y había cola, en serio. Ha sido como super triste. La verdad es que todos eran extranjeros. Os he imaginado ahí, pidiendo ropa usada por culpa de algún apalancamiento desacertado...



Yo pasé una vez por la puerta de Cáritas en BCN sobre las 9h. Sólo había sudamericanos, que establan hablando por el móvil última generación u escuchando requetón con su ipod super chuli...... en fin, huelgan los comentarios, pero no comprendo que alguien que no tiene para comer tenga para pagarse un móvil de 400€ y para pagar dios sabe que cantidad de consumo mensual.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Ando poniéndome al día de muchas webs y otros foros y noto un sentimiento bajista cortoplacista tan pronunciado que me parece muy peligroso. Todo el mundo anda corto, o piensa que esto se hunde ya.
> 
> Así que probaremos el sentimiento contrario a ver si se da bien jeje.



Solo es un consejo xD NO leas esos foros!! Al final acabas liadísimo y el sentimiento Guanil te invade...

Si andas un poco perdido (como yo ) )lee a Mulder y a Kujire...

Un saludo


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo pasé una vez por la puerta de Cáritas en BCN sobre las 9h. Sólo había sudamericanos, que establan hablando por el móvil última generación u escuchando requetón con su ipod super chuli...... en fin, huelgan los comentarios, pero no comprendo que alguien que no tiene para comer tenga para pagarse un móvil de 400€ y para pagar dios sabe que cantidad de consumo mensual.



¿Y quien te ha dicho a ti que hay que pagarlo, alma cándida?


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

US Appeals Court Again Rules For Lilly In Ariad Patent Case - WSJ.com

ARIAd ha perdido d nuevo el juicio vs LLY.

Ahora podemos atar los cabos, esas puts de hace unos días....


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> US Appeals Court Again Rules For Lilly In Ariad Patent Case - WSJ.com
> 
> ARIAd ha perdido d nuevo el juicio vs LLY.
> 
> Ahora podemos atar los cabos, esas puts de hace unos días....



Lo del juicio estaba clarísimo, David contra Goliat en la vida real xD. Paliza de Goliat a David... jajaja

Gracias, voy a cotillear el foro para ver como van los ánimos.
Hay que estar atentos para Junio-Julio, podrían entrar en la fase III directamente del 534.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Don't worry, a mi me pagan desde Madrijjjj.
> Aunque creo que ahí queda menos... ienso:ienso: y tendrá que prestarles el botas.
> 
> Edito: hoy he pasado por Cáritas y había cola, en serio. Ha sido como super triste. La verdad es que todos eran extranjeros. Os he imaginado ahí, pidiendo ropa usada por culpa de algún apalancamiento desacertado...



Eso es lo cojonudo del sistema financiero. Que zp no puede imprimir euros por si mismo, pero tenemos al botas que si puede, asi que se los presta + ( intereses ), y luego lo devolvemos con subidas de impuestos. :X


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

Final de partido por hoy, S&P en verde y Stoxx en verde también, ya era hora de que las previsiones volvieran a cumplirse porque me tenían preocupado.

En fn, voy a analizar el tema a ver por donde nos pueden llevar mañana.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Mar 2010)

Me encanta el olor a guano por las mañanas!!!






Esto de no darle al boton es realmente duro.... algun dia volvere....cuando al barbas se le acabe el papel de la impresora y suba tipos.... como odio al barbas.... jajajajajaja


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (22 Mar 2010)

Tonuel hamijo sigues vivo?????


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo pasé una vez por la puerta de Cáritas en BCN sobre las 9h. Sólo había sudamericanos, que establan hablando por el móvil última generación u escuchando requetón con su ipod super chuli...... en fin, huelgan los comentarios, pero no comprendo que alguien que no tiene para comer tenga para pagarse un móvil de 400€ y para pagar dios sabe que cantidad de consumo mensual.



Esa es la diferencia R3v3nant. Si realizas un estudio sobre gente de renta media/ renta baja, y como destinan su renta ya sea al consumo o a la inversión, sale a primera vista que la gente de renta baja suele destinar el 90% de su renta a bienes de consumo.

Renta, más renta disponible, que es crédito.

Sin embargo, la gente de renta más alta, suele destinar más a inversión y ahorro. 

O lo que es lo mismo, que no es que la gente sea pobre porque sea pobre, sino porque no le sale del güito ahorrar.


----------



## donpepito (22 Mar 2010)

Wataru, estas subidas han sido muy sospechosas... en el momento que MERCK suelte los pagos pendientes, veré con otros ojos ARIAd.


Harvey debería tener un nuevo partner a corto plazo, hay que seguir ordeñando a la vaca, ahora aka AP534.

XD


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2010)

Mulder, échame las cartas para las CRI .

Esta mañana andaba nervioso con el corto porque el volumen estaba siendo bajo y sin embargo cayó bastante, luego me puse largo y en la subasta voló un buen paquetón y sin embargo no subió demasiado :.

¿Qué ha "pasao" ?

Hannibal :*** Si te dedicas al mundo de las modelos... y necesitas ayuda... jajaja. O al negocio de las promotoras esas de las motos ñam ñam...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me encanta el olor a guano por las mañanas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hannibal !, tienes que volver. Tu espíritu estuvo muy presente en la quedada de Barcelona, y si como comentan se hace alguna en los Madriles, has de venir. Asistencia obligatoria.:X


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Mar 2010)

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VyBMymSlA-A&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VyBMymSlA-A&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

Con especial cariño para Luca & Company


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Mar 2010)

3alacarta en directe - Televisió de Catalunya

Estoy aplicando las clases intensivas catalanofilas recibidas recientemente...

* Ayudar a la banca es ayudar a la gente!.
*
Más mentirás por 50€ la unidad en un dos tres, TIEMPO!


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder, échame las cartas para las CRI .
> 
> Esta mañana andaba nervioso con el corto porque el volumen estaba siendo bajo y sin embargo cayó bastante, luego me puse largo y en la subasta voló un buen paquetón y sin embargo no subió demasiado :.



El volumen hoy en CRI ha sido alto y eso da la bajada por buena, no tiene ningún evento de timing hasta el viernes (el último fue este viernes) y eso asegura que las bajadas seguirán toda esta semana, aunque creo que mañana podría acercarse a los 3.67-3.69 para empezar a bajar de nuevo, que es MM50 y MM200 respectivamente en 15 minutos.

Casi me dan ganas de entrar, pero en diario aun está alcista, creo que se podría entrar corto con bastante seguridad en los niveles que he dicho antes o hacia el final de la sesión.

PD: Con un sistema de timing nuevo que estoy probando y que es intermedio entre el diario y el horario me dice que mañana podría hacer un máximo intermedio para volver a caer.

edito: el máximo intermedio no es mañana, es el 25.


----------



## Interesado (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen hoy en CRI ha sido alto y eso da la bajada por buena, no tiene ningún evento de timing hasta el viernes (el último fue este viernes) y eso asegura que las bajadas seguirán toda esta semana, aunque creo que mañana podría acercarse a los 3.67-3.69 para empezar a bajar de nuevo, que es MM50 y MM200 respectivamente en 15 minutos.
> 
> Casi me dan ganas de entrar, pero en diario aun está alcista, creo que se podría entrar corto con bastante seguridad en los niveles que he dicho antes o hacia el final de la sesión.
> 
> ...



CRI está a puntito de caramelo por estocástico y MACD, pero lo que me mosquea es que el AD sigue mostrando acumulación. ienso:

A nivel de precios en volumen, la resistencia fuerte estaría sobre los 3.88-4€ por lo que todavía le podría quedar un estirón (que lo dudo).

Para mañana la veo como máximo sobre los 3.73€, y por esos niveles me vais a tener que sujetar para que no le meta. Me debe una.


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2010)

^_yawnnnn_^ .....

buenos días.
Joder qué sueño.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder and company, aprovechando mi situacion de liquidez total se agradeceria se me aconsejara sobre una accion del ibex que fuera a subir hoy para un un mete y saca rapido 

PD: Mulder si despues de acertar todo siempre fallas hoy te capo :no:

Estuve pensando en algo que dijisteis ayer sobre Urbas, insunuasteis que podria encontrarme con concurso de acreedores ¿ lo decis por algun dato concreto ? lo pregunto por que segun he leido ha bajado bastante su deuda y parece que la va a reducir mas con las aportaciones de bienes inmuebles que se haran a cambio de acciones ¿ me he perdido algo importante ?

ah, otra cosa Mulder, objeto de adoracion y fe bursatil, ¿ te mantienes en lo que va a suceder hoy en tu analisis semanal ? lo pregunto por saber cuando entrar si a primera hora o cuando, si no te importa actualiza tu analisis para hoy si tienes datos/revelaciones divinas nuevos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Pilla todo el dinero y gástalo en putas y farlopa, lo pierdes igual pero lo disfrutas.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!



zuloman dijo:


> Mulder and company, aprovechando mi situacion de liquidez total se agradeceria se me aconsejara sobre una accion del ibex que fuera a subir hoy para un un mete y saca rapido
> 
> PD: Mulder si despues de acertar todo siempre fallas hoy te capo :no:
> 
> ...



En el Ibex veo bien, según estadísticas: SAN, REP y BKT, pero esta es una previsión solo para esta semana, ojo!

Mi previsión para hoy es la más débil de toda la semana, hoy no aseguro nada, pero si puedo asegurar que lo que sea, alcista o bajista, lo será con fuerza y volatilidad, aunque yo me inclino personalmente por subidas.

Al ser un dia, probablemente, muy lineal en tendencia yo entraría al principio, de todas formas recomiendo poner stop y que pase lo que tenga que pasar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pilla todo el dinero y gástalo en putas y farlopa, lo pierdes igual pero lo disfrutas.



No bebo, no toma drogas y estoy dejando de fumar, me pensare lo de las putas aunque tampoco me gustan  , pero no te preocupes que tengo un monton de ideas alternativas para gastarme pasta mejores que palmarla.

Segun decia Mulder ayer hoy sera dia de maximos, asi que salvo que se diga lo contrario comprare a primera hora y vendere luego, venga contestar recoño que va a abrir ya la bolsa y no se que hacer


----------



## tonuel (23 Mar 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Tonuel hamijo sigues vivo?????




Éso creo... :cook:


lo que pasa es que estoy trabajando a tope para recuperar las fallas... 


y pascua... :Baile:




Saludos :´(


----------



## pyn (23 Mar 2010)

Tengo la sensación de que hoy va a ser un día grande, no se porqué...


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

Pues de momento parece que empezamos a subir.

Hoy podría salirme de las ACA si las veo cerca de objetivo, lo digo para los que la lleven.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que hoy va a ser un día grande, no se porqué...



¿ya has conseguido una máquina de coser?


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues de momento parece que empezamos a subir.
> 
> Hoy podría salirme de las ACA si las veo cerca de objetivo, lo digo para los que la lleven.



Buenos días,

Las aguantarás hasta 12.80? Si llegan a 12.68-12.69 las vendo.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Las aguantarás hasta 12.80? Si llegan a 12.68-12.69 las vendo.



Pues entre 12.80 y 12.93, según donde lleguen, en el primer objetivo pondré un stop ceñido y si no me lo saltan esperaré a ver si llegan al segundo.


----------



## debianita (23 Mar 2010)

Buenos dias,

a ver que pasa hoy... Me voy al desayuno, cuando vuelva quiero ver al chulibex en 10.5K 

Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

San a 9,92 Mulder te estas jugando tu reputacion y tus webos 

Malo sera que falles justo el dia que yo te hago caso......... de momento incluso han subido las urbas que vendi ayer, pierrenodoyuna


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Esa es la mentalidad!

Yo acabo de volver de lo mismo.


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2010)

11K9 y el trend en alza... vamos, vamos, señores, que hoy cierro temprano y me voy al Royal Pollastre's Yatch Club! ::


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> San a 9,92 Mulder te estas jugando tu reputacion y tus webos
> 
> Malo sera que falles justo el dia que yo te hago caso......... de momento incluso han subido las urbas que vendi ayer, pierrenodoyuna



Pues es lo que suele pasar


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

jajajaja que manera de subir, casi 12.70 ya :8:


Edit: El jueves se pararon aquí.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

Que me las quitan de las manos hoyga :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2010)

Nos hemos parado clavaditos en el 50% fibo del máximo semanal. El 10930 pesa como una losa.

Mañana más que interesante, pardíez.



edito: al carajo la losa...


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Al menos hoy el engaño del euro acompañada de la resistencia en los indices en sus números mágicos xD No ha colado...

Mulder, umm, pues si hoy están perroflaúticas las Cri, pero me tranquiliza el hecho de que han parado en el mínimo de ayer y han salido disparadas...
Ya podrían haber avisado y hubiera cerrado los cortos ahí ayer... juas.

Un saludo


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

DP!!! 
Merck:
Anuncia que para las pruebas de una vacuna contra el cáncer.

Estas son las ONTY fijo... voy a mirar.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

GTXi, puede subir bastante hoy.

Wataru, en el foro de ONTy, por ahora no hay tormenta... tienes algún link?


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> GTXi, puede subir bastante hoy.
> 
> Wataru, en el foro de ONTy, por ahora no hay tormenta... tienes algún link?



Lo anunciaba Carpatos en su web... yo también la he mirado y nada. No he entrado en el foro, estoy con otras cosas, pero me imaginaba que sería ella...

Un saludo


----------



## fmc (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder, ¿has visto lo que anuncia tu amigo Cárpatos? 



> *Conferencia gratis * Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

Confirmado es ONTy...

Merck KGaA halts cancer vaccine trial - MarketWatch


----------



## Interesado (23 Mar 2010)

A los buenos días.

Las ACA disparadas, supongo que las largaré sobre 12.95€. Aunque bien es cierto, que si llegan ahí, tienen un recorrido al alza bonito. ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

ACA Cerrada: 12.21-12.79

Another profitable Mulder's Adquisition.

tyvm!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues es lo que suele pasar



Pues por una vez en mi vida parece que voy a acertar, bueno, para ser exactos dire que he acertado haciendote caso 

He puesto orden de venta en 10,19 ¿ lo cambio por sl en 10 ? como decias que hoy habria movimiento fuerte me gustaria aprovecharlo enterito y no salirme antes de tiempo ehhh

se me apure en contestar hoyga que me las quieren quitart de las manos


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues por una vez en mi vida parece que voy a acertar, bueno, para ser exactos dire que he acertado haciendote caso
> 
> He puesto orden de venta en 10,19 ¿ lo cambio por sl en 10 ? como decias que hoy habria movimiento fuerte me gustaria aprovecharlo enterito y no salirme antes de tiempo ehhh
> 
> se me apure en contestar hoyga que me las quieren quitart de las manos



Si tienes dudas pon un stop allí donde ya ganes pero que no esté muy cerca, Ciñe el stop cuando llegue a 10 y deja correr las ganancias hasta que salte.

Si va subiendo, ve moviendo el stop hacia arriba.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

Buenas ^^!

Para que veáis la evolución del sentimiento:

La semana pasada (Del 15-19 Marzo)


Esta semana (Del 22-26 Marzo)


Un saludo


----------



## debianita (23 Mar 2010)

Hay alguien? El mercado esta aburrido, y yo fuera de todo excepto de TL5.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

Wata, entonces ahora es cuando toca subir


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

ya empiezo a tener el culo inquieto :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


No se si vender, soy un ansias , pensais que pùede subir mas el ibex 35 o se quedara quito parau donde esta :


----------



## debianita (23 Mar 2010)

Serenity Markets: "Abengoa ha pedido emisión de bonos a 6 años con rentabilidad de alrededor del 8,75%"

Esto parece nueva Rumasa! menudos tipos de interes


----------



## @@strom (23 Mar 2010)

El euro rompe la zona de 1,35 y se encamina a 1,346. En las bolsas tenemos "wano coming".


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Wata, entonces ahora es cuando toca subir



Hombre ayer, muchos más se pondrían cortos... Hoy se supone que el plan sería despistar para pillarlos a traición, pero no se... el euro está muy malito.

Un saludo


----------



## Interesado (23 Mar 2010)

Acabo de entrar con medio cargador en MTS a 31.4, por aburrimiento más que por otra cosa...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Mar 2010)

Gráfica de mi comentario anterior:







Saludos...


----------



## Claca (23 Mar 2010)

Buenas,

Ayer el dow frenó justo dónde señalé, sobre los 10.815 apróximadamente. El soporte que propuse, que ahora mismo pasa sobre los 10.665 ni llegó a visitarse, aunque se quedó cerca. Ahora mismo este índice tiene un margen estrecho entre esos dos niveles que día a día va menguando a medida que el soporte avanza y obliga al precio a subir. Tarde o temprano deberá decidirse:







El VIX, finalmente, cerró sin cambios (16.87) y sigue muy cerca del soporte clave de los 16. Recuerdo que desde hace tres años nunca ha logrado perderlos y siempre que los ha tocado se ha producido una subida drástica que ha supuesto grandes recortes para las bolsas.

La situación debería resolverse pronto.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Serenity Markets: "Abengoa ha pedido emisión de bonos a 6 años con rentabilidad de alrededor del 8,75%"
> 
> Esto parece nueva Rumasa! menudos tipos de interes



Bueno algo de info insider manejábamos por aquí hace 15 días sobre eso... si es una emisión nueva (ya se hizo una al 9,25%) ya comienza a ser preocupante... la pasta gansa la van a sacar con la timo opv pelotazo solar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Fichajes ABG....

Javier Castrillo Penadés es director de Banca Comercial del Banco Santander. Trabaja en Banco Santander desde 2004, donde ha ocupado diversos cargos de dirección. Anteriormente, trabajó durante 14 años en McKinsey & Company, siendo los seis últimos socio de la firma. Javier Castrillo Penadés es ingeniero superior industrial por la Universidad Pontificia de Comillas (Madrid, España) y master en Administración de Empresas por INSEAD (Fontainebleau, Francia).

Marta de Amusátegui y Vergara es socio de AILARA, firma de consultoría independiente, desde 2008 y es responsable del área de Finanzas Corporativas y Fusiones y Adquisiciones. Antes de formar parte de AILARA, trabajó en Bank of America, N.A., Sucursal en España, desde 2003 hasta 2008. Allí, ocupó los cargos de director general, country executive officer y managing director de Banca Corporativa y de Inversión. Asimismo, fue executive director de Lehman Brothers en Londres, desde septiembre de 2001 hasta octubre de 2002, y executive director de UBS Warburg de febrero de 1996 hasta agosto de 2001. Anteriormente, fue consultora en la firma McKinsey & Company desde febrero de 1992 hasta diciembre de 1995. Marta de Amusátegui y Vergara es miembro del Consejo de Administración de Eland Private Equity, S.G.R.C.E.R., S.A., y del Consejo Asesor de Banco Etcheverría. Es ingeniero superior industrial por la Universidad Pontificia de Comillas (Madrid, España) y master en Administración de Empresas por INSEAD (Fontainebleau, Francia).


----------



## Claca (23 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gráfica de mi comentario anterior:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento aciertas


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

La bajada que estamos viendo nace en Alemania que a su vez se ve afectada porque Volkswagen ha anunciado la venta de 65 millones de acciones preferentes y se está desplomando casi el 3,5 %.

Estos alemanes, se han propuesto fastidiar... que jodios.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

I love Germany XDDDD


----------



## rosonero (23 Mar 2010)

En días de bolsa hablan de formación confirmada de estrella del anochecher, osea guano, estáis al caso? o consideráis estás formaciones poco fiables?

Buenos días y tal


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> En días de bolsa hablan de formación confirmada de estrella del anochecher, osea guano, estáis al caso? o consideráis estás formaciones poco fiables?
> 
> Buenos días y tal



Esas formaciones son para el intradía. (y suelen acertar)

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Esas formaciones son para el intradía. (y suelen acertar)
> 
> Un saludo



No estoy de acuerdo, esas formaciones pueden aparecer a cualquier escala, incluso semanal y mensual, pero antes de todo hay que confirmarlas.

Por cierto, ¿donde se ve esa estrella de la noche?


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, esas formaciones pueden aparecer a cualquier escala, incluso semanal y mensual, pero antes de todo hay que confirmarlas.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿donde se ve esa estrella de la noche?



Tienes razón iba a completar, pero al final... pase xD. me refería a que carpatos las usa para sus intradías.

Umm según tu cronograma, ¿hoy hacíamos el máximo semanal? He de buscarla... 

Un saludo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Mar 2010)

Hoy moriremos todos.....aunque quizás sea mañana....o al otro....


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

Oncothyreon Inc. - Google Finance

PM ha tocado 2.09USD


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tienes razón iba a completar, pero al final... pase xD. me refería a que carpatos las usa para sus intradías.
> 
> Umm según tu cronograma, ¿hoy hacíamos el máximo semanal? He de buscarla...
> 
> Un saludo



Desde el club de campo se puede acceder fácilmente.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Mar 2010)

Buenos días Capitalistas!

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJiCohgjFFs&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CJiCohgjFFs&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

Y buena suerte!


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

El scam de CTIC, no tiene limites!!!!

Cell Therapeutics, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Mixtables fué traumatizado en la infancia por telecinco.. XDD

Ponte corto y véngate!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder, hacia donde vamos.. ¿ subimos mas o ya vimos maximos de hoy ? :


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

Bob Doll, estratega jefe de acciones del mayor gestor de fondos del mundo en BlackRock, se muestra y comenta en su última nota que optimista sobre los mercados de accionesla economía está volviendo a ganar momentum. Espera que los Estados Unidos creen empleo hasta casi los 200.000 trabajadores en el mes de marzo.

Es su trabajo, decir que "ejto va parriba" sin embargo, ha dicho una cifra en concreto y estas cosas no se olvidan...


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Mar 2010)

Buenas,

Que calladitos estáis cuando esto sube... guanoadictos.


----------



## pyn (23 Mar 2010)

Pecata es que el ibex está aburridísimo, yo esperaba turbulencias y está siendo un día tontón del todo.


----------



## alvarojc (23 Mar 2010)

yo es que con los nervios casi no puedo ni hablar...............
vamos bonito, baja un poquito mas a 10,25 y te dejo libre, BBVA


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

Yo estoy en liquidez, tengo por norma no estropear los días de plusvalías


----------



## pyn (23 Mar 2010)

R3ve3nANT si las plusvalías son cuantiosas, aprovecha el día para hacer otras cosas, yo aún estoy lejos de mis objetivos para hoy.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

Wata, el timón en ARIAd lo llevan las gacelas... casualmente hoy han sacado un artículo donde figura ARIAd, como posible adquisición por una gran pharma.

Jojojo!

XD


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

Señores, esto no puede ser, no orden ni control  Hay que aclararse o para arriba... o no juass.

Vaya día... yo he tenido que ponerle un stop y no mirar durante un rato...

Un saludo

DP! Una posibilidad es, lo que no me gusta es que se publique... eso ya es malo.


----------



## alvarojc (23 Mar 2010)

bueno, pues acabo de salir en 10,26, que estaba a punto de pasar la primera media hora de negociacion y no me fiaba ya de que se diese la vuelta, porque el EUR/$ estaba atando los 1,35 y parecia que volvia un poco para arriba.

hoy dos operaciones exitosas, las dos con bbva una hacia arriba por la mañana y otra de cortos en la apertura americana. 

ahora a esperar 10 minutillos para ver si se ve alguna tendencia clara y si no, me voy a comer y descanso de la bolsa por hoy


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



zuloman dijo:


> Mulder, hacia donde vamos.. ¿ subimos mas o ya vimos maximos de hoy ? :



Tengo la sensación de que deberíamos haber subido más, ponte un stop y deja correr los beneficios.

Cuando estés en el mercado deja los nervios en casa y actúa conforme a lo que veas que sucede, no intentes adivinar nada.

Uno sabe que es una perfecta gacela cuando gana y se pone ansioso.


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

Buenas, os pongo el canalillo de hoy del DJ







Es extrapolable al índice que queráis.

Saludos desde las sombras


----------



## Misterio (23 Mar 2010)

Da la sensación de que cada vez que el Ibex se acerca a 11.000 le meten ventas a tope y lo vuelven a bajar.


----------



## rosonero (23 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> bueno, pues acabo de salir en 10,26, que estaba a punto de pasar la primera media hora de negociacion y no me fiaba ya de que se diese la vuelta, porque el EUR/$ estaba atando los 1,35 y parecia que volvia un poco para arriba.
> 
> hoy dos operaciones exitosas, las dos con bbva una hacia arriba por la mañana y otra de cortos en la apertura americana.
> 
> ahora a esperar 10 minutillos para ver si se ve alguna tendencia clara y si no, me voy a comer y descanso de la bolsa por hoy


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

acaba de romper el canalillo por debajo


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

Las ACA dan muestras de cansancio y parece que no logran superar el 12.79, acabo de ceñir el stop y he puesto orden de soltar media posición en 12.79

A ver si llegan y me quito algo de encima.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

Seis detenidos en la City londinense en la mayor operación contra el uso de información privilegiada - Yahoo! Noticias

Luca... están watching chin chin 

XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Eso en Is-Pain nunca ocurrirá.

Es tan difícil como ver funcionarios en la cola del inem...

(El día que ocurra pediría vacaciones en el trabajo para ir a reirme)

A ver si llega el big guano a los usanos que me quiero configurar una cartera de onty gtx nvax....


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

Poneos los paracaídas


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

Puntos importantes en el dax, 5992, 5988 y 5983.

Si pierde el último habrá guanazo

Edit: De momento lo han parado justo ahí, en 5983, coincidiendo con el mínimo intradia. Si en 10 minutos no se intenta acercar a los 6000, habrá sangre en el final de la sesión


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2010)

La verdad es que noticias como esa te recuerdan que somos una enorme panda de pardillos, nadando con una mano atada a la espalda en un tanque cerrado de agua lleno de tiburones.

Claramente hacen con nosotros lo que les sale de los cojones.

Resistance is futile. Become MM.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2010)

ARIA sigue a lo suyo je je...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

ABG pide muchos cortos... podés sacarle hoy 50 cents...


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

5982,2 tocado... está la cosa en la cuerda floja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Parece que hoy vamos a guarrear en USA y la mano de dios strikes back

Podeis comentar como van las posis de minis del ESPE ¿? seguro que ya hay sorpresas.


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

Lo de los 6000 lo digo porque sería el fibo del 50% de la última microcaída, entre las 15:52 y las 16:09


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

Fuera de las ACA, al final me ha saltado el stop.

El dia no está siendo tan volátil como me esperaba.

Busco algo donde ponerme corto.


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2010)

Estamos agarrados al 10.930 como una garrapata desde hace ya un buen rato. Es un nivel significativo, combina soporte mensual de marzo y 50% fibo de la caída semanal.


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

Pues parece que tenemos doble suelo intradiario en el dax, así que ahora toca volver a subir de nuevo hasta el fin de sesión, si no pasa nada raro


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Mar 2010)

Que esperais para la apertura de mañana en el Ibex? os quedariais comprados hoy?


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Mar 2010)

teng Tubacex y no se si venderla antes de que cierre la sesion o jugarmela a ver que pasa mañana.........


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ABG pide muchos cortos... podés sacarle hoy 50 cents...



Espero que no entrases ::


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

Pues ya me he puesto corto en una que no diré cual es, de momento


----------



## kokaine (23 Mar 2010)

No vale ponerse corto en CRI (si es esa) y no decirlo, que a esa le tenemos muchas ganas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

Quiere palmar en la intimidad :XX:


----------



## alvarojc (23 Mar 2010)

pues yo estoy con ganas de otro trading rapidito de media hora, pero no me decido......¿perderan los alemanes los 599x y nos iremos pa abajo un ratito hasta el cierre?


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

Ya está superando los 6000, ahora debería acercarse a los 6014, inicio de la caida para formar un HCHi


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> No vale ponerse corto en CRI (si es esa) y no decirlo, que a esa le tenemos muchas ganas.



Pues no, no es CRI


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

6014 tocado, HCHi completado

Edit: ahora tocarían unos 10-15 minutos de lateralidad


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Espero que no entrases ::



Dije podéis... XDDDDDD no tengo un chavo...


----------



## alvarojc (23 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> 6014 tocado, HCHi completado
> 
> Edit: ahora tocarían unos 10-15 minutos de lateralidad



y luego 15 min de cierre bajando?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no, no es CRI



Dilo en el club de campo que no nos miran. más que nada para aplicarle el coeficiente de Mulder...


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> y luego 15 min de cierre bajando?



No tiene porqué bajar después de completar la figura, pero siempre que se completa toca descansar para corregir indicadores


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

ONTy, no está cayendo demasiado, debido al poco free float... debería de haber caído al min de toda la subida.

Son muy malas noticias para el desarrollo del trialIII.


----------



## kokaine (23 Mar 2010)

Que es eso del club de campo, algun chat?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Menuda subida de jazztell--- menos mal que acierto una...


----------



## debianita (23 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dije podéis... XDDDDDD no tengo un chavo...




Lo tienen las mamachicos :XX:, yo toy igual ::


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

ahora debería haber una pequeña corrección, hasta los 6008 aprox


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Debianita las mamachicho van a cerrar a 11,64-----


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dilo en el club de campo que no nos miran. más que nada para aplicarle el coeficiente de Mulder...



Ese coeficiente da valores muy divergentes depende de quien lo mida :rolleye:, para mi va al 100% positivo, sólo he palmado en AXA (no sé si la recomendó Mulder) y no fue demasiado (5cts por acción más comisiones).


----------



## debianita (23 Mar 2010)

Van en camino ... Tu las llevas? Sell & Hold no me queda otra


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ese coeficiente da valores muy divergentes depende de quien lo mida :rolleye:, para mi va al 100% positivo, sólo he palmado en AXA (no sé si la recomendó Mulder) y no fue demasiado (5cts por acción más comisiones).



Si le aplicas un 6% al valor d entrada y un 6% al objetivo de salida se ha cumplido 3 veces nada menos por lo que porqué no probar? estoy por aplicarme el coeficiente amí mismo...


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ese coeficiente da valores muy divergentes depende de quien lo mida :rolleye:, para mi va al 100% positivo, sólo he palmado en AXA (no sé si la recomendó Mulder) y no fue demasiado (5cts por acción más comisiones).



Yo aun llevo las AXA, hoy me están dando las primeras plusvalías desde hace no se cuantos días y creo que en los próximos seguirán subiendo.


----------



## kokaine (23 Mar 2010)

Dios que potra acabo de tener.

He metido un corto en el stox en 2829 pensando que una posible mini-corrección y con el subidón que ha pegado me pongo a venderlo y me doy cuenta que me lo habían comprado en 2830 (por las garantías); solo 1 punto de perdida +14eur de comisiones......

Hoy ya me quedo quietecito y dejo los largos abiertos para mañana.


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

en 10991 estaban los cocos a la compra con 35 contratos :fiufiu:

Eso sólo significa una cosa

Apostamos a que cierran el futuro del contado en 11045?


----------



## pyn (23 Mar 2010)

Parece que en el ibex estaban esperando al final de la sesión para despertarse.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Van en camino ... Tu las llevas? Sell & Hold no me queda otra



Pues no van a bajar esta semana creo... mi límite es el margin call y si me salta me retiro.


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Parece que en el ibex estaban esperando al final de la sesión para despertarse.



Están acumulando ahora mismo en 10990. 14 contratos. antes 35 en 91 :fiufiu:


----------



## pyn (23 Mar 2010)

Aquí está el porqué de las subidas de las mamachichos:

La Roja juega el Mundial en Telecinco


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sile aplicas un 6% al valor d entrada y un 6% al objetivo de salida se ha cumplido 3 veces nada menos por lo que porqué no probar?



Creí que te iba mejor cuando no me seguías


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creí que te iba mejor cuando no me seguías



Cierto es.

He hecho paper trading contigo y se cumple!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Aquí está el porqué de las subidas de las mamachichos:
> 
> La Roja juega el Mundial en Telecinco



Esto me jode ya que odio el furgol... es circo romanístico, faltan sólo las barras de pan... para tener apaciguada a la masa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

juas Destr0, he tenido que ir a buscar el privado que me enviaste para acordarme de tu teoría. Ya sabemos que viene a continuación


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cierto es.
> 
> He hecho paper trading contigo y se cumple!



¡Blasfemo! ¡Sacrilegio! ¡Arderás en la hoguera, por impío!


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

Vais a ver una subasta de 25-30 puntitos hacia arriba


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2010)

tiro rariro...vaya tela, a este paso, el largo que se me había quedado colgando en 11.100, me va a dar tiempo a cancelarlo sin pérdidas ....


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esto me jode ya que odio el furgol... es circo romanístico, faltan sólo las barras de pan... para tener apaciguada a la masa.




Ojalá lo diesen a todas horas. ¿Tú sabes lo que es salir un sábado por la noche que dan un buen partido e ir a cualquier restaurante sin reserva?
La noche que ganó el Barça la Champions estaba en el cine SÓLO viendo Star Trek......... sin friki!


----------



## destr0 (23 Mar 2010)

uno que se cierra por hoy en 10995


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> tiro rariro...vaya tela, a este paso, el largo que se me había quedado colgando en 11.100, me va a dar tiempo a cancelarlo sin pérdidas ....



Yo tengo otro...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Yo siempre voy a los restaurantes sin reserva, vivo en un pueblo, y muy lejos de cualquier campo de furgol aunque sea de 3º...

Una vez en los cines de San Vicent del Raspeig fui a ver el Aviador y estaba sólo en una megasala, fué un lujo la verdad...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Jajaja mamachicho cerrada a 11,64....


----------



## debianita (23 Mar 2010)

Luca, yo no me rio :XX:


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo siempre voy a los restaurantes sin reserva, vivo en un pueblo, y muy lejos de cualquier campo de furgol aunque sea de 3º...
> 
> Una vez en los cines de San Vicent del Raspeig fui a ver el Aviador y estaba sólo en una megasala, fué un lujo la verdad...



Vaya, también has estado por aquí, supongo que solo de veraneo.

Yo no voy al cine porque me gusta ver las pelis en V.O. subtitulada, cuando vivía en Madrid si que había salas de estas, pero por aquí no hay


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2010)

> Yo tengo otro...



Pecata, y lo has aguantado sin dolor hasta tan lejos como 10.600? 
Qué campeona....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

Sí que he estado, conozco el pueblo, la cementera, la universidad que está al lado...

Tenéis un problema muy grande con ella, a ver si quiebra y os la cierran...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, yo no me rio :XX:



Tranquilo, mañana te vas a descojonar cuando la veas en 12€


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pecata, y lo has aguantado sin dolor hasta tan lejos como 10.600?
> Qué campeona....



Es que solo tengo uno. Es un dolor soportable...
Bueno, tú también lo has aguantado, ¿no?


----------



## debianita (23 Mar 2010)

La que tiene que quebrar es Timo5


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

Luca, ABENGOA rulez!

voy a dejar mi moral aparcada y seguir a los maestros.

XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (23 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, ABENGOA rulez!
> 
> voy a dejar mi moral aparcada y seguir a los maestros.
> 
> XD



Moral ¿? si tenías pasta en acciones de Onty que prepara vacunas fake.. y en nvax que vende suero en jeringuillas...

ABG 24€ o más al paso que va, pero deberían de sacar los espejitos termosolares primero...si no.. va a sr un pasote. tipo 32...


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios de hoy en el Ibex ha terminado con saldo positivo, aunque el volumen ha sido medio-bajo.

Hoy solo hemos tenido 2 eventos:

- Compras durante todo dia hasta la subasta, el paquete de compra en subasta ha sido el más grande de todo el dia.
- Venta final en subasta también, aunque este paquete ha sido la mitad que el anterior.

Parece que piensan que mañana abriremos con gap al alza, pero se han quitado un poco de lastre en el último momento, parece que tienen claro que subiremos pero les empieza a entrar algo de mal de altura o han visto algo feo justo en el cierre.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

Monster speculator!!!

Lo de ONTy salió peor de lo esperado, ahora solo mantengo la FÈ en los MMs, hay que dejarse llevar y bajar cuando aseguras beneficios.

No podemos ir contra los HFs con billetitos ilimitados.

NVAX los 4.xx ABRIL...

SQNM de nuevo POP!

Despues de ver CTIC, la etica no existe en las BIOs...

XD


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

Abengoa coloca una emisión de bonos de 500 millones de euros

La emisión cuenta con fecha de vencimiento para marzo de 2016 y con un cupón anual de un 8,50%, que se abonará de forma semestral, según detalló hoy la compañía.

El cierre y desembolso de la emisión se realizará previsiblemente el próximo miércoles 31 de marzo, si bien la fecha está sujeta al cumplimiento de las condiciones habituales en este tipo de operaciones.

¿esto es de lo que hablabais esta mañana ? Jur que intereses... ::

O__O! DP! ¿Tenías pasta en Onty?


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

Las vendí en 5.xx en noviembre / diciembre... compramos varios del hilo, incluído HL.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios de hoy en el Ibex ha terminado con saldo positivo, aunque el volumen ha sido medio-bajo.
> 
> Hoy solo hemos tenido 2 eventos:
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga Mulder, me he quedado comprado en San para mañana..... ¿ que hago mañana ? vendo al inicio de sesion o aguanto con stop lost :

Me gustaria cobrar plusvalias por una vez en mi vida


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Dios te oiga Mulder, me he quedado comprado en San para mañana..... ¿ que hago mañana ? vendo al inicio de sesion o aguanto con stop lost :
> 
> Me gustaria cobrar plusvalias por una vez en mi vida



Los beneficios podrías reinvertirlos en más Urbas .

Si vas ganando (mi opinión) es que mantengas el stop, protegiendo los beneficios, aunque sean escasos. El money de verdad está en las ventas, por decir un tiempo, a 2-3 semanas vista...

Todo lo demás es sufrir del corazón con el intradía.

DP! Ah, ok... es que una vez pusiste que estabas en varias... 
Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

Ahora solo mantengo NVAX, las DDSS las he largado ....


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2010)

Menos mal que las gacelillas van al poder en ARIA....


----------



## Depeche (23 Mar 2010)

buenas tardes, me ha sorprendido la subida de hoy en el Ibex, la verdad es que va a su bola, creo que estan forzando la subida metiendo dinero contracorriente, los indicadores marcan gran sobrecompra, y no está siguiendo una lógica,al menos para mi.
Lo que si que creo es que estamos cerca de asistir a una buena caída. Por ejemplo, ahora estoy mirando el Nasdaq composite, y veo que está un poco por encima de 2.400 pero me da la sensación de que le falta fuerza, y al final va a caer. El S&P 500 lo mismo, creo que tiene que caer como mínimo hasta 1.140. Bajo mi punto de vista mañana debería ser un dia bajista en USA, y en el Ibex creo que también acabaremos rojos.
Veremos que pasa. Yo de momento me he quedado con unos cortos en criteria a 3,69
Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

Si, son las gacelas, yo he sido la primera... desde agosto han sido ellas las que han llevado la cot hasta los 2.6x

Una vez comprobado que no había fuerza, "alguien" ha solicitado refuerzos para llevar la subida hasta el infinito.

Casualmente, una vez estaba aprobada la ampliación de accs.

XD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Los beneficios podrías reinvertirlos en más Urbas .
> 
> Si vas ganando (mi opinión) es que mantengas el stop, protegiendo los beneficios, aunque sean escasos. El money de verdad está en las ventas, por decir un tiempo, a 2-3 semanas vista...
> 
> ...



calla, calla, que ahora no tengo urbas y me pide el cuerpo entrar, como siga bajando un 2% diario como hasta ahora y toque el 0,10 creo que me voy a meter de nuevo xd :S

A ver si mañana hay gap al alza y puedo meter un stop lost con algo de holgura, en este momento gano un miserable 1, 20 o 1,30 % menos da una piedra ehhh


----------



## kokaine (23 Mar 2010)

No viene a cuento pero creo que no hay nada mas útil que algo así:

Clicker Universal Remote Control with Bottle Opener


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo de momento me he quedado con unos cortos en criteria a 3,69
> Saludos.



Umm y yo estoy largo en 3.66. Alguno de los dos es la gacela xD. Lo echamos a cara-cruz, o de eso ya se encargan mañana jaja.

Zulo, a ese 1.2% le has multiplicado el apalancamiento o ¿vas con acciones? 

Por cierto, a 0.10 céntimos, son aún peores que a 0.12... No están más baratas... están más cerca del concurso de acreedores.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Umm y yo estoy largo en 3.66. Alguno de los dos es la gacela xD. Lo echamos a cara-cruz, o de eso ya se encargan mañana jaja.
> 
> Zulo, a ese 1.2% le has multiplicado el apalancamiento o ¿vas con acciones?
> 
> Por cierto, a 0.10 céntimos, son aún peores que a 0.12... No están más baratas... están más cerca del concurso de acreedores.



voy con acciones.

ah, eras tu el que hablaba de concurso de acreedores en URBAS ¿ de donde sacas eso ? segun he leido ha bajado bastante la deuda y le van a aportar bienes para liquidarla ¿ sabes algo que yo no sepa sobre un posible concurso de acreedores?


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> voy con acciones.
> 
> ah, eras tu el que hablaba de concurso de acreedores en URBAS ¿ de donde sacas eso ? segun he leido ha bajado bastante la deuda y le van a aportar bienes para liquidarla ¿ sabes algo que yo no sepa sobre un posible concurso de acreedores?



No se nada... lo del concurso lo digo para meterte miedo y que no entres más en esos chicharros super manipulados del continuo...

Ahora bien... Si estamos en un mercado en máximos, es poco razonable que no pare de hacer nuevos mínimos una y otra vez...

Una cosa es menear el árbol, para que los peques suelten las acciones y otra es lo que están haciendo, a mi me huele a huida del valor.

A todo esto, recuerda que yo palmo como el que más... así que... algo no haré bien o nada... 

Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No se nada... lo del concurso lo digo para meterte miedo y que no entres más en esos chicharros super manipulados del continuo...
> 
> Ahora bien... Si estamos en un mercado en máximos, es poco razonable que no pare de hacer nuevos mínimos una y otra vez...
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al club de los bolseros muertos 

segun he leido ya te digo que no hay nada que haga pensar en concurso de acreedores , no se que analisto dijo el otro dia en radio intereconomia que parece que la quieren llevar a 0,10 y luego hacer una subida en V , no seria de extrañar, es un movimiento que ha hecho muchas veces ya .

Es que no veas si tengo ganas de acostarme un dia y al despertar ver un gap brutal estando comprado :bla: :bla: :bla:

por cierto, ¿ quien de vosotros es el cabroncete que escribe en el foro de Urbas en invertia ? hoy he leido eso de " tus perdidas son mis ganancias" ,solo puede ser un burbujista de este hilo.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Bienvenido al club de los bolseros muertos
> 
> segun he leido ya te digo que no hay nada que haga pensar en concurso de acreedores , no se que analisto dijo el otro dia en radio intereconomia que parece que la quieren llevar a 0,10 y luego hacer una subida en V , no seria de extrañar, es un movimiento que ha hecho muchas veces ya .
> 
> Es que no veas si tengo ganas de acostarme un dia y al despertar ver un gap brutal estando comprado :bla: :bla: :bla:



Juas, nada nada... seguro que te gano... jajaja (sino en cantidad, es probable que en porcentajes).

Sobre lo del anal-isto, las subidas no se avisan, ¿tú crees qué quieren que ganen pasta las gacelas?. Lo que quieren es que entres a 0.10 para ellos poder cerrar sus cortos, al precio más bajo posible.

Por cierto subidón y nuevos máximos...

ED: No tengo nada que ver, con los escritos subversivos xD


----------



## kokaine (23 Mar 2010)

S&P cerca del 1175, me parece que el camino hasta los 1200 va a ser cuestión de días o semanas como mucho.

En cuanto hagan un par de cierres por encima de 1175 y empiecen a cerrar cortos esto se nos dispara, así que me parece que hay que tener mucho cuidado con los largos pero quizás mas con los cortos.

Por cierto Depeche, respecto a la sobrecompra que comentas a menudo (y que estoy completamente de acuerdo) solo matizar que hay épocas de sobrecompra bestial y los indices suben y suben.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Mar 2010)

de seguir asi la cosa con los yonkis mañana gap al alza en el ibex :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

No puedo dar credito a la posibilidad de ir ganando dos dias seguidos.

Por si acaso Mulder tu estate pendiente eh, no sea que la cague en cuanto te despistes


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2010)

Second Interim Results from Phase 3 trial expected by March 31 (NASDAQ:ARIA) | FavStocks


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

A las buenas noches!

Al final los leoncios se han decidido a hacer el subidón que teníamos pendiente para hoy a última hora, esto será bueno para mis largos y ya veremos que significa para mis cortos.

A veces estar en los dos lados a la vez es bueno, se vende el que es rentable cuando toque y ya está.

Zuloman, ¿ves como hay que tener fe? :XX:


----------



## donpepito (23 Mar 2010)

Eso no es lo que comentó Harvey en la CC... esa fecha era la anterior... quizás han vuelto a cambiarla.?


----------



## rosonero (23 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ya casi hemos arreglado el estropicio de ACA. En el gráfico de 15min se puede ver que está en un canal lateral alcista que debería llevarle en breve a las cercanías del 12.70. El viernes lo intentó romper por arriba pero no lo consiguió, iniciando toda la bajada hasta hoy.
> 
> No tengo muy claro que llegue a superar el gap que tiene en esa zona y que le impidió romper hacia arriba el jueves. Si lo pasa tiene bastante recorrido a medio plazo.
> 
> En fin, llegados a este punto confiaremos en Mulder... eso sí, con stop protegecomisiones esta vez. *Tampoco creo que le quede ya mucho a esta subida, probablemente termine sobre los 1175 del SP.*



Interesado, la has clavado, aunque no sé si esperabas que llegará tan pronto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final los leoncios se han decidido a hacer el subidón que teníamos pendiente para hoy a última hora, esto será bueno para mis largos y ya veremos que significa para mis cortos.



Esperemos que sigas con los aciertos y mañana tengamos ese mínimo semanal ::

Corto EX 2852


----------



## Interesado (23 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Interesado, la has clavado, aunque no sé si esperabas que llegará tan pronto.



El cuándo empieza a ser un poco lo de menos (por imprevisible si no eres Mulder). La FED está al volante y subimos, así que no tiene mucho sentido llevarle la contraria. Ahora estamos en otro de esos puntos de cierre masivo de cortos, un empujoncito más y subidón. Si Cárpatos dice que los hedge nos llevan a 1200, yo me lo creo, de momento está siendo un indicador infalible.

Cuando Wata ha puesto esta mañana las encuestas de sentimiento y se veía un giro a bajista, ya empezaba a ser sospechoso. De haber seguido subiendo el peponismo, una corrección ahora tendría más sentido. Es típico:la gente ha sido racional y el mercado les ha contestado con más irracionalidad. ienso:

Yo hoy me lo veía venir y me he metido en MTS, sin pensarlo mucho. El RSI estaba bastante neutral y tiene una tendencia alcista clara, así que podrá subir más o menos, pero subirá...

De ACA me he salido por estar muy perrofláutica y porque el sector no me gusta un pelo, seguramente me haya equivocado.

Una estrategia que podría ser interesante estos días es: dado que esto va subir por decreto, buscar valores cerca de resistencias difíciles, pero con una tendencia alcista clara y apostar a que la rompen con el posterior subidón. ::

A nivel de indicadores, el mercado no tiene sentido, así que no queda otra que sumarse a la locura. Eso sí, asegurando plusvalías (aunque sean menores) con stops ceñidos, porque cuando esto se gire, seguramente será de forma muy violenta. El que aVIXa no es traidor. 

EDIT: Por lo dicho, yo ahora en CRI iría largo, aunque sin demasiada convicción. La veo que ha recuperando el canal alcista de finales del año pasado. Si esto tuviera lógica, debería corregir hasta los 3.5€, pero seguramente habrá rebotado en 3.6 para seguir subiendo hasta la zona de 3.8-4€, donde estará lateral un tiempo. Hasta que la FED decida que la fiesta se ha acabado.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Por si acaso Mulder tu estate pendiente eh, no sea que la cague en cuanto te despistes





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esperemos que sigas con los aciertos y mañana tengamos ese mínimo semanal ::



Pobre Mulder, que estres, que presión... menos mal que es un tipo tranquilo y sosegado.

Por cierto, yo creo que mi abuela de 90 años nos lee...  me estaba hablando de no se quien, y ha dicho "anda, que se vaya al guano". 

Ultimamente no tengo mas que visiones burbujiles por todas partes.


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

Bueno, voy a ponerme a ver el segundo capítulo de: The pacific, muy chula la serie... pero antes, aprovechando que estamos en calma, pego un comentario que he leído:

Me parece que hay una diferencia fundamental con el 2007, en 2007 el mercado estaba ultravolatil (Se refiere al rally de dicho año)
todo lo contrario a lo que pasa ahora, ademas habla del bajo volumen en el máximo. Eso yo lo podría interpretar como que no hay distribución, con lo cual puede seguir subiendo
eso de hacer hipótesis con el volumen: como se yo si el bajo volumen indica que hay muchos comprados que todavía no salieron o que hay muchos inversores esperando para entrar.

Cuando aparezca el volumen puede ser tanto para bajar como para subir
yo también tenía duda si este puede ser un movimiento contratendencial, cada vez me cierra menos. Esta terriblemente fuerte el mercado yanqui. ademas no da señales de movimientos bruscos, hay bajísima volatilidad. Es una seda este mercado. ¿puede ser así un mercado bajista??? en eso nada que ver con 2007.

Ahí dejo este comentario, para escuchar opiniones... ¿Qué opináis sobre que no hay distribución?.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> *A nivel de indicadores, el mercado no tiene sentido*, así que no queda otra que sumarse a la locura. Eso sí, asegurando plusvalías (aunque sean menores) con stops ceñidos, porque cuando esto se gire, seguramente será de forma muy violenta. El que aVIXa no es traidor.



Los indicadores son algo fiables en semanal, cuando los miro en esa escala suelo sacar conclusiones bastante coherentes con lo que ocurre después, aunque yo los uso en intradía sin hacerles tampoco demasiado caso, para hacer la entrada.

Una sobrecompra puede durar mucho tiempo, siempre más del previsto.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pobre Mulder, que estres, que presión... menos mal que es un tipo tranquilo y sosegado.
> 
> Por cierto, yo creo que mi abuela de 90 años nos lee...  me estaba hablando de no se quien, y ha dicho "anda, que se vaya al guano".
> 
> Ultimamente no tengo mas que visiones burbujiles por todas partes.



Que paranoica, ¿también sueñas con nuestros avatares? 

Soy un tipo tranquilo y paciente, pero como siempre me lo trago todo cuando exploto más vale que te pongas un casco, aunque nunca rompo nada


----------



## Interesado (23 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno, voy a ponerme a ver el segundo capítulo de: The pacific, muy chula la serie... pero antes, aprovechando que estamos en calma, pego un comentario que he leído:
> 
> Me parece que hay una diferencia fundamental con el 2007, en 2007 el mercado estaba ultravolatil (Se refiere al rally de dicho año)
> todo lo contrario a lo que pasa ahora, ademas habla del bajo volumen en el máximo. Eso yo lo podría interpretar como que no hay distribución, con lo cual puede seguir subiendo
> ...



Yo veo el A/D en el SP muy alcista, casi exponencial, así que, sin más datos, a priori no hay distribución.

El viernes estuve hablando largo y tendido con Mixtables. Con algún matiz, la impresión que me llevé es que estaba 100% alcista después de haber visto un suelo de mercado y en pleno proceso de compra mientras duran las rebajas para hacer una cartera de largo plazo.

Si Mixtables sirve como aproximación al "indicador de sentimiento del inversor a largo", que creo que sí, no hay distribución, sino acumulación.

(Conste que seguro que en nada esto va a pegar un bajón y me voy a comer mis palabras, pero.... si le dais la vuelta la gráfico del SP,IBEX, etc... ¿lo seguís viendo bajista?)


----------



## Interesado (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Los indicadores son algo fiables en semanal, cuando los miro en esa escala suelo sacar conclusiones bastante coherentes con lo que ocurre después, aunque yo los uso en intradía sin hacerles tampoco demasiado caso, para hacer la entrada.
> 
> Una sobrecompra puede durar mucho tiempo, siempre más del previsto.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo también intento mirar los gráficos en múltiples escalas antes de realizar una operación.

Lo que quería expresar es que estas semanas la operación ganadora siempre ha sido comprar y por técnico no se debería comprar en sobrecompra (grosso modo), con lo cual nos estaríamos perdiendo una buena subida. 

Yo de hecho me la estoy perdiendo porque estoy haciendo toda la subida a medio o cuarto de cargador. A ver si de verdad mañana hacemos mínimos y amplío un poco... :fiufiu:

El problema aquí es que al estar subiendo con tanta decisión y con tan poca volatilidad, si hay que corregir se corrige en lateral, con lo cual los cortos no son viables.

Tu tendrás más datos para ver si realmente están distribuyendo, pero yo creo que no es el caso. Además, las subidas sin volumen son las buenas, ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo veo el A/D en el SP muy alcista, casi exponencial, así que, sin más datos, a priori no hay distribución.



Yo uso junto con este indicador, que es el único al que le hago algo de caso, el ADOSC que muestra las divergencias que hay con el precio. Es tan útil que puedes prescindir del MACD y el RSI (y casi casi del estocástico) ya que muestra prácticamente las mismas divergencias y movimientos que estos pero de una forma mucho más clara y simple.

Llevo bastantes meses usándolo y estoy encantado con los resultados que da. En semanal este pasado fin de semana estaba marcando divergencia alcista en los grandes índices, aunque lleva ya 3 semanas marcándola, eso es lo que me hace pensar en alcista desde hace tiempo tal y como explico en los análisis semanales, entre otras cosas claro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pobre Mulder, que estres, que presión... menos mal que es un tipo tranquilo y sosegado.



Qué manipuladora zapateril eres  Yo he expresado un deseo en ningún momento he presionado al pobre doctor para nada


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Mar 2010)

First Industrial Realty Trust, Inc. - Google Finance

Esta creo que la recomendé como a 5$


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Mar 2010)

A ver si ve esto Luca, que decia que me había quedado traumatizado conT5.



Pero si la musica es como de las tragaperras!

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/18gDUzL2mLQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/18gDUzL2mLQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo uso junto con este indicador, que es el único al que le hago algo de caso, el *ADOSC* que muestra las divergencias que hay con el precio. Es tan útil que puedes prescindir del MACD y el RSI (y casi casi del estocástico) ya que muestra prácticamente las mismas divergencias y movimientos que estos pero de una forma mucho más clara y simple.
> 
> Llevo bastantes meses usándolo y estoy encantado con los resultados que da. En semanal este pasado fin de semana estaba marcando divergencia alcista en los grandes índices, aunque lleva ya 3 semanas marcándola, eso es lo que me hace pensar en alcista desde hace tiempo tal y como explico en los análisis semanales, entre otras cosas claro.




Que es el ADOSC?

PD: Probar a mirar los charts en 4 días, a mi me filtra bastante el ruido...


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué manipuladora zapateril eres  Yo he expresado un deseo en ningún momento el presionado al pobre doctor para nada



Je je, lo digo sobre todo por zuloman que está un poco mulderadicto ultimamente. Necesita las predicciones del doctor como el respirar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2010)

Yo tengo 2000 euros para palmar antes de pedir consejo al Doctor de nuevo ::


----------



## Wataru_ (23 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo tengo 2000 euros para palmar antes de pedir consejo al Doctor de nuevo ::



 Paciencia...


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo tengo 2000 euros para palmar antes de pedir consejo al Doctor de nuevo ::



Yo soy capaz de perderlos en una sola sesión... ::
TODO AL ROJO.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

Todo sea que el Stoxx cierre mañana por encima de 3.000 :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Que es el ADOSC?
> 
> PD: Probar a mirar los charts en 4 días, a mi me filtra bastante el ruido...



Me quoteo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je, lo digo sobre todo por zuloman que está un poco mulderadicto ultimamente. Necesita las predicciones del doctor como el respirar.



ya te he explicado que tengo una cartera muy sensible y enormemente agradecida 

Una vez analizadas friamente mis decisiones bursatiles he llegado a la triste conclusion de que como los reyes menores de edad necesito un tutor, mas que nada por eso de no cagarla siempre y acertar de vez en cuando 

Eso si, a imagen y semejanza de Corea del norte, no tendria reparos en ejecutar al asesor financiero si se le ocurre hacer las cosas tan mal como yo   

Bueno, siguiendo los mandamientos de la divina providencia, rey de todos los reyes y profeta de las gacelas bursatiles voy a poner un stop lost a mis 3000 acciones de santander aprovechando el previsible gap al alza del ibex.

PD : todavia tengo clavada la espinita del 5 % palmado con las URBAS eh, no descarto una venganza en su momento, pero la venganza es un plato que se sirve frio........... asi que se agradeceria si alguien detecta un suelo en ese maldito chicharro y avisa para entrar a saco como un elefante en una cacharreria.


----------



## argan (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder, ( y otros foreros camaradas)

estamos muy interesados en tu sistema ( dejando a un lado la cuadratura SP). El nuestro, simple como el que más, efectivo. LLevamos largos desde diciembre en financieras inglesas. En el futuro daremos señales C/V, a modo de colaboración. Filosofía: mínimo número de operaciones.

Situación actual: en breve, cuando se de la señal materializar plusvalías. Escenario M/P: recortes mediante, máximos en 2011. Luego,....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

argan dijo:


> Mulder, ( y otros foreros camaradas)
> 
> estamos muy interesados en tu sistema ( dejando a un lado la cuadratura SP). *El nuestro, simple como el que más, efectivo*. LLevamos largos desde diciembre en financieras inglesas. En el futuro daremos señales C/V, a modo de colaboración. Filosofía: *mínimo número de operaciones*.
> 
> Situación actual: en breve, cuando se de la señal materializar plusvalías. Escenario M/P: recortes mediante, máximos en 2011. Luego,....



Interesante sin duda, pero me temo que no cubre los deseos de muchos del foro, mas que nada por que hay mucho vicio por el juego y eso de no moverse no va con muchos.

Algunos pagamos por divertirnos 

Bueno, en serio, sera interesante contar con otros analisis a mas largo plazo, seguramente la mejor forma de ganar dinero es estandose quietecito , al menos en mi caso me hubiera ido bastante mejor .

PD: Mulder me tengo que ir a hacer unos analisis y no estare en la apertura de la bolsa ¿ mantienes tus previsiones del analisis semanal para hoy ?

- Este miercoles 24 de marzo, será probablemente un dia bajista.
*Abriremos con gap al alza, para luego bajar y hacer un mínimo a las 11*, tras la pausa de madiodia, empezaremos a *bajar de nuevo a las 16 o 17 donde se haría el mínimo diario y semanal.*

- Este jueves 25 de marzo, será con bastante seguridad un dia alcista.
Abriremos con gap al alza, para subir hasta las 11-12, luego lateral y por la tarde, hacia las 15, podríamos empezar subiendo para empezar a bajar de nuevo hacia el cierre europeo, al final del dia volveremos a subir.

- Finalmente este viernes 26 de marzo, será otro dia bajista.
Abriríamos con gap al alza y empezaremos a subir hasta las 9 donde se hará el máximo diario, a partir de ahí bajaremos, aunque volveremos a hacer un pico a las 16 desde el que bajaremos de nuevo hasta las 20 más o menos


----------



## Hagen (24 Mar 2010)

Buenas,

Tenemos juerga en el euro, estamos marcando minimos de muchos meses....134.25, ayer se veia que lo del euro va en serio a tocar la zona de 132 como soporte y luego se vera.

Los mercados siguen descorrelacionados, el DAX en resistencias y con la movida de los Griedos y el F&D500, perdonad el SP500 a lo suyo.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Buenos días!!

Están ustedes preparados para palmar pasta??? XDDDDDDD



(Mix me molaba más xuxa la verdad.... XDDDD)


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy hemos abierto con gap a la baja y hemos aterrizado directamente sobre el propio gap.

En princicipio el dia de hoy promete emociones fuertes para los cortos, solo espero que no lo dejen todo para el final como sucedió ayer.

El plan semanal se está cumpliendo bastante bien de momento.


----------



## Hagen (24 Mar 2010)

nos vamos al 133.xx, deberiamos tener guano time.........


----------



## debianita (24 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenos días!!
> 
> Están ustedes preparados para palmar pasta??? XDDDDDDD




La mayoria tenemos un master en perder pasta y finiquitar rapido las plusvas 

Luca, como las mamachichos lleguen a 12 me retiro.

Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

Ayer, esto me hizo gracia:
¿Qué le pasa a Urbas? - Foros de debate de Expansión.com

Pensé... joder, cuanta gente lee nuestras paridas... jaja

Buenos días a todos ^__^!

¿Qué tal andan con la tensión?... para jugar a esto necesitan un certificado de salud.

La señorita Kujire, nos comenta que nos dejemos de chorradas, los objetivos ya están marcados, los 1200 del SP. Ahora que probablemente jueguen al despiste.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

tranquilo, de 12,50 no deberian de pasar hoy


----------



## debianita (24 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> tranquilo, de 12,50 no deberian de pasar hoy



Me gusta tu optimismo, no ira usted largo .... :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ayer, esto me hizo gracia:
> ¿Qué le pasa a Urbas? - Foros de debate de Expansión.com
> 
> Pensé... joder, cuanta gente lee nuestras paridas... jaja
> ...




Mas que la tensión, creo que te tiene que dar igual el dinero, yo ya me he hecho a la idea de palmarlo todo, y a las 17:00 me voy y no miro la bolsa hasta el día siguiente, vivo mejor la verdad...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Me gusta tu optimismo, no ira usted largo .... :



Tranquilo, nos pondremos largos cuando empiece a bajar hasta 8 €...

Voy a comenzar a operar con índices y ya está....


----------



## pollastre (24 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que solo tengo uno. Es un dolor soportable...
> Bueno, tú también lo has aguantado, ¿no?



sí, pero fue un error por mi parte. Debí cerrarlo a minimizar pérdidas, pero no estaba en frente del ordenador cuando era el momento adecuado. ::


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

Abengoa... a las ricas y jugositas plusv... quien no gana dinero,,,,con el plan FEIL II. .. jajajaj!!!


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

NVAX: Technical Analysis for Novavax, Inc. - Yahoo! Finance

Cambio de tendencia confirmada, ayer acumularon.


----------



## Interesado (24 Mar 2010)

Bueno días.

MTS +1.6%

De momento la jugada parece que va bien. Voy a ver si pillo unas cuantas GRF sobre 11.1.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Debianita.. igual es momento de cerrar algunos cortos por precaución si llegamos al minimo mulderiano...

Está muy alcista por Beta y empieza a tener volumen...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

El volumen de ABG es muy alto.. hoy podemos ver incluso los 23...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman sal por patas del san..


----------



## debianita (24 Mar 2010)

Luca, estoy a ver si baja el ibex de los 11k. A ver la caida. Soltare unas cuantas


----------



## Misterio (24 Mar 2010)

Me lo parece a mi o el € se va por el retrete.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, estoy a ver si baja el ibex de los 11k. A ver la caida. Soltare unas cuantas



El ibex bajará pero las mamachicho no... son como inditex...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

¿Alguno tenéis un MAC y Renta 4 ? Quería ponerme de nuevo el tiempo real, pero en Firefox no me deja y con el Safari me dice no se que del Activex, pero no me da la posibilidad de descargarmelo.

Una ayudita, por caridad o


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

Hoy hace un espléndido dia primaveral, mis cortos y mis largos en verde fosforito


----------



## debianita (24 Mar 2010)

puesta orden de compra a 11.67 TL5, me quitare un 40% de estas malditas


EDIT: Dios!!! que nervios, esto no tiene que ser bueno para la salud.
EDIT2: Al final las he soltado a 11.72 los nervios han podido, veia que se iba para arriba otra vez


----------



## Ironnick (24 Mar 2010)

Amigo: "que haces?"
Su Seguro Servidor: "estudiando Funespaña, por si le meto algo de inversion".
A: "Fun España? eso es una empresa de fiestas?"
SSS: "Hombre... reuniones familiares si que organizan"
PD. No lo veo nada claro asi que paso de las FUN fiestas


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Wata, yo utilizo el soft especifico de RT4 bajo windows7 en MAC...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wata, yo utilizo el soft especifico de RT4 bajo windows7 en MAC...



No puedo meterle esas cositas a mi blanquito xD, es un 10.4.11 y ya no da más de si, pero es que me tienen taaann contento que no lo cambio.

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Hummm... y has probado con algún emulador que te permita utilizar IE?


----------



## Ironnick (24 Mar 2010)

Y google chrome? (no se, por probar...)


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hummm... y has probado con algún emulador que te permita utilizar IE?



Pffff, si yo recuerdo que hace ya tiempo tenía tiempo real en mi mac... supongo que han cambiado el software, de todos modos escribiré a R4, por si tienen el activex ese adaptado por ahí.

Tiene 512 de Ram... tampoco quiero meterle muchas kakas.

El crome no lo he probado para eso... lo instale hace tiempo, pero el firefox me gustaba más. Haré la prueba...


----------



## aksarben (24 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No puedo meterle esas cositas a mi blanquito xD, es un 10.4.11 y ya no da más de si, pero es que me tienen taaann contento que no lo cambio.
> 
> Un saludo



¿Tu blanquito es Intel o PowerPC? Si es lo primero, puedes usar Windows XP en Parallels sin muchos problemas...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Tu blanquito es Intel o PowerPC? Si es lo primero, puedes usar Windows XP en Parallels sin muchos problemas...



Es Powerpc, tiene 5 años y 0 formateos y 0 problemas...

El crome me dice:
No se admite tu sistema operativo.

Google Chrome está disponible para Mac OS X 10.5 o versiones posteriores (solo Intel).

`__´Racistas!!!


----------



## aksarben (24 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Es Powerpc, tiene 5 años y 0 formateos y 0 problemas...



Entonces podrías tirar de alguna copia pirata que encuentres de VirtualPC, que irá terriblemente lento, pero puede que te sirva.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

No sé que le veis a los mac...

Tengo un Pentium IV con 1 giga de RAM y linux y seguro que le da 1000 vueltas a ese mac....


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No sé que le veis a los mac...



Bueno xD para empezar que era monísimo jaja, aparte lo pille en una oferta muy buena del corte inglés que me lo rebajaban bastante y encima me hacían un seguro de un año a todo riesgo.

Teniendo en cuenta... que ha viajado bastante...

Cuando salió este, había una diferencia brutal con Windows... tanto en navegación como en estabilidad.

Ya te digo... en 5 años, 0 formateos, que ya es decir...


----------



## Interesado (24 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Bueno xD para empezar que era monísimo jaja, aparte lo pille en una *oferta muy buena del corte inglés* que me lo rebajaban bastante y encima me hacían un seguro de un año a todo riesgo.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta... que ha viajado bastante...
> 
> ...



Debes de estar confundiéndote. ¿Ofertas muy buenas en ECI? ¿En informática? :8:

Por cierto, pilladas las GRF, a ver que tal se portan.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Debes de estar confundiéndote. ¿Ofertas muy buenas en ECI? ¿En informática? :8:
> 
> Por cierto, pilladas las GRF, a ver que tal se portan.



Juas, se que parece raro... pero coincidió que lo sacaban con la semana esa... y había una diferencia de casi 100 euros con otros lados.

Para todo lo demás, mierda antigua... jaja

Si la subida es fake, las Bankinter podrían subir bastante.


----------



## aksarben (24 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No sé que le veis a los mac...



Usa uno de ordenador principal durante 6 meses, y luego nos cuentas .


----------



## debianita (24 Mar 2010)

Luca, mamachichos a punto de estar en rojillo. Has soltado alguna?


----------



## Ironnick (24 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Debes de estar confundiéndote. ¿Ofertas muy buenas en ECI? ¿En informática? :8:
> 
> Por cierto, pilladas las GRF, a ver que tal se portan.



Te sorprenderias las burradas que hacen cuando tienen renovacion de stock forzosa. (Un colega tiene un familiar en ECI seccion informatica, chanchullerio del bueno, oiga, con despidos por cargarse puntos de los clientes en tarjetas de empleado.)

Las GRF entro largo en 11.11 aunque creo que aun las veremos en en 11.07.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, mamachichos a punto de estar en rojillo. Has soltado alguna?



No he soltado nada aún.


----------



## pollastre (24 Mar 2010)

El guano llegó a mi vera... y yo con estos pelos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman te lo dijeeee (los listos XDDDD)


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

Algo ha pasado en este último minuto que ha bajado el stoxx de 2908 a 2891

Quién ha abierto la boquita?

No han sido los datos de las 11:00 porque ha ocurrido a las 11:02.

Seguro que algo de Grecia


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> zuloman te lo dijeeee (los listos XDDDD)



Tengo la sensación de que zuloman hoy va a aprender una valiosa lección 

En fin, en el mundo gaceleril siempre se va poco a poco y al final llega lo bueno.

PD: I4P (Interdin for poors) bloqueado en este momento, nada se mueve....Arreglado!


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que zuloman hoy va a aprender una valiosa lección
> 
> En fin, en el mundo gaceleril siempre se va poco a poco y al final llega lo bueno.
> 
> PD: I4P (Interdin for poors) bloqueado en este momento, nada se mueve....



fut ibex 10808 y bajando en picado

edit: 10791 (sí, por debajo de 10800 ya)

dax 6000, stoxx 2890


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que zuloman hoy va a aprender una valiosa lección



Se supone que tendría puesto un SP. ¿Lo pondría :fiufiu:?


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Algo ha pasado en este último minuto que ha bajado el stoxx de 2908 a 2891
> 
> Quién ha abierto la boquita?
> 
> ...



Alguien ha apoyado el culo en el botón de sell! ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corto EX 2852




No me miréis que me estoy tocando ::


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

Nos falta el ¿Qué pasa? de Cárpatos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

sell sell sell!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Nos falta el ¿Qué pasa? de Cárpatos...



Está buscando la sirena jaja, hace tanto...


----------



## Samzer (24 Mar 2010)

Fitch ha rebajado el rating a Portugal dudo que sea por eso pero no encuentro nada más. :S


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

Samzer dijo:


> Fitch ha rebajado el rating a Portugal dudo que sea por eso pero no encuentro nada más. :S



Zona euro: los pedidos industriales cayeron un 2% en enero


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

Samzer dijo:


> Fitch ha rebajado el rating a Portugal dudo que sea por eso pero no encuentro nada más. :S



Fitch comenta que el plan de consolidación es ampliamente creible. Esto es un apoyo a su deuda, por lo que los spreads entre la deuda de Portugal y Alemania se estrechan 3 puntos básicos a 122. :


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Zona euro: los pedidos industriales cayeron un 2% en enero



No, precisamente es lo que comentaba, que la caida ha empezado a las 11:02, no a las 11:00 cuando han dado el dato. Eso no ha sido el detonante. Me inclino más por lo de Portugal


----------



## Samzer (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Fitch comenta que el plan de consolidación es ampliamente creible. Esto es un apoyo a su deuda, por lo que los spreads entre la deuda de Portugal y Alemania se estrechan 3 puntos básicos a 122. :



Y como es ampliamente creible le rebajan el rating, está claro.


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

Me llamaréis loco pero creo que voy a abrir largos buscando un rebote de unos 80 puntos del ibex...


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

largos abiertos en 10811/12, espero no arrepentirme

Edit: me gustan los 5996 del dax como soporte, por eso los he abierto


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

nada corto de nuevo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> largos abiertos en 10811/12, espero no arrepentirme
> 
> Edit: me gustan los 5996 del dax como soporte, por eso los he abierto



Si quieres un consejo (y me permito dártelo porque he perdido dinero haciéndolo), si ves un soporte en un índice, juega en ese índice.

Saludos...

PD: Lo puse ayer en el blog de Kujire: S&P 1150 - Ibex 12240; S&P 1175 - Ibex 11000...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

El € colapsa


----------



## debianita (24 Mar 2010)

Vaya ostion!!! Corto en Bankinter , mamachichos morir !!!!!


----------



## javi1984 (24 Mar 2010)

supongo que hoy toca jornada negra...

aunque no tanto como cuando las revueltas comiencen y las masas entren en bancos y entidades financieras de todo tipo para linchar gente allí a voleo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Hago una pregunta abierta al hilo:

Como veis al oro y la plata¿?, ya sé que este es un hilo de bolsa, y no de metales, pero por curiosidad, me gustaría saber cuales son vuestros feelings sobre los charts de ambos metales.

En el aspecto técnico, me refiero.


----------



## pollastre (24 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> largos abiertos en 10811/12, espero no arrepentirme
> 
> Edit: me gustan los 5996 del dax como soporte, por eso los he abierto




Resistance is futile... espero que tuvieras un buen SL!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> El € colapsa



Me permito rectificarte... el € cae...

Estamos al mismo nivel que enero, marzo o mayo del año pasado...


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2010)

que le pasa al San, por suerte me he salido por la mañana y he pillado Griffols, como se ha comentado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Vaya ostion!!! Corto en Bankinter , mamachichos morir !!!!!



Dilo bien dicho, Mamachicos moriD!!!!!! 8: (es que queda un poco indio (de los del oeste))

Y un poco las CRI también, vale?!!!!


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

Durante este rato mi cuenta ha ido más loca que una cabra, vaya volatilidad que hemos visto en unos minutos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me permito rectificarte... el € cae...
> 
> Estamos al mismo nivel que enero, marzo o mayo del año pasado...




Por supuesto. Pero sólo te estás fijando en el €/$. Yo me refiero a que si para mi, el $ es inservible, y está condenado al fracaso, cuan grande será el agujero €uropeo como para verlo a 1.33. En otras palabras, estamos al mismo nivel que tiempo atrás, pero en términos de gasolina, nunca un € ha comprado tan poca, y más aún, con el WTB a 8xUSD


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Resistance is futile... espero que tuvieras un buen SL!



No uso SL, todo está en la cabeza. Un momento después he vuelto a cambiar a corto, pero en ese "ratito" se me han ido unas buenas plusvas acumuladas.

Los cortos me los han abierto a 10777 (voy casi siempre a mercado)


----------



## Interesado (24 Mar 2010)

Yo estoy entre el verde y el rojo pálido. Las GRF han aguantado y las MTS se han quedado donde ayer.

No sé si sería buena idea cerrar largos para volver a abrirlos esta tarde, dónde el mínimo mulderiano, o aguantar un poco más.

Al IBEX le podrían quedar otros 100 puntitos de bajada hasta los 10680, teniendo en cuenta su sensibilidad al bancario...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Esta situación se va a corregir, no empeorar, si Portugal se va al "joyo" el € se devaluará respecto al USD y ZPObama imprimirá más y más y más papelitos....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me permito rectificarte... el € cae...
> 
> Estamos al mismo nivel que enero, marzo o mayo del año pasado...




Por supuesto. Pero sólo te estás fijando en el €/$. Yo me refiero a que si para mi, el $ es inservible, y está condenado al fracaso, cuan grande será el agujero €uropeo como para verlo a 1.33. En otras palabras, estamos al mismo nivel que tiempo atrás, pero en términos de gasolina, nunca un € ha comprado tan poca, y más aún, con el WTB a 8xUSD...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Empezamos a rebotar...


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Por supuesto. Pero sólo te estás fijando en el €/$. Yo me refiero a que si para mi, el $ es inservible, y está condenado al fracaso, cuan grande será el agujero €uropeo como para verlo a 1.33. En otras palabras, estamos al mismo nivel que tiempo atrás, pero en términos de gasolina, nunca un € ha comprado tan poca, y más aún, con el WTB a 8xUSD



Si tuvieras en este momento miles de millones de $ no dirías que son 'inservibles', creo que te pasas 3 pueblos con tus apreciaciones.

Que por fundamentales y demás el dólar debería estar más abajo me parece bien, pero decir directamente 'inservible' es una exageración muy grande.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2010)

dentro de San de nuevo a ver si sube...........


----------



## alvarojc (24 Mar 2010)

aarrrrrrggggggghhhhh!! me he perdido la fiesta :ouch: esto de tener que hacer cosas en el trabajo es una mierda. nada, ahora a analizar todo lo ocurrido y ver si va a haber mas guano o ya hemos visto los minimos de hoy.

espero que tambien haya movimiento con la apertura de los yankees (y espero elegir bien la direccion)

EDIT: por cierto,


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

Cerrados cortos en el Stoxx, voy a fumarme un cigarrillo post...... :o


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

hay 41 contratos en compra en 10781 :fiufiu:

edit: y ahora 24 en 10784.

Ambos paquetes han sido comprados


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> hay 41 contratos en compra en 10781 :fiufiu:



je je je destr0 el vigía


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

largo de nuevo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> zuloman sal por patas del san..





Mulder dijo:


> Hoy hace un espléndido dia primaveral, mis cortos y mis largos en verde fosforito





Mulder dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que zuloman hoy va a aprender una valiosa lección
> 
> En fin, en el mundo gaceleril siempre se va poco a poco y al final llega lo bueno.
> 
> PD: I4P (Interdin for poors) bloqueado en este momento, nada se mueve....Arreglado!



Vamos a aclarar una cosa, no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa........ pero no soy gilipollas , como no iba a estar hasta ahora ( hospital ) pues meti una orden de venta por lo mejor en preapertura, he vendido las san a 10.09 con 17 pipos de beneficio ( tras leer las predicciones mulderianas para hoy sali por patas )


Ahora al volver veo con enorme alegria que me he librado de una buena.

Ala mulder, ya te has ganado unas buenas tapas cuando vengas por Madrid o cuando vaya yo por Altea , venga que tengo mono, compro ahora o espero a ultima hora de la tarde ¿ hemos tocado ya minimos ? 

Poca fe tienes en tu alumno desconfiado


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si tuvieras en este momento miles de millones de $ no dirías que son 'inservibles', creo que te pasas 3 pueblos con tus apreciaciones.
> 
> Que por fundamentales y demás el dólar debería estar más abajo me parece bien, pero decir directamente 'inservible' es una exageración muy grande.




Bueno, la ventaja de esto, es que una vez pase el tiempo se verá quien tiene razón o no.

Es como si yo dijera, una casa en seseña es inservible, y alguien me dijera, sisi, pero sigue siendo una casa... y yo contestaría que está a tomar por culo, por lo que a mi, a pesar de ser una casa, no puede servir como un hogar.

Algo así pasa con el $. Es una divisa, pero para mi no es dinero. Ahora que yo feliz eh, felliz de la vida mientras que con cromos de mierda me dejen comprar dinero de verdad (oro), o activos reales ( acciones).

El $ Mulder está quebrado, que no desaparecerá $... pues no lo sé. Pero lo que si que sé es que los precios subirán , y mucho, por lo que a efectos prácticos ya no podra servir como depósito de valor, utilidad esencial del dinero.





















Han multiplicado más que por dos los activos de la FED,que derivara inexorablemente a un aumento de precios de los bienes en la misma proporcion en la que se devaluará el USD.

No veo ninguna utilidad en tener un dinero que en un año ha perdido la mitad de su valor ( ni en la bolsa hoyga), y que sólo renta menos de un 1% anual...

PD: Fijate la similitud de los charts entre el 29 y esto, y observa como perdio buying power el dinero ( en relación a la bolsas) desde el año crash +1, año en el que estamos actualmente...







Saludos


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> hay 41 contratos en compra en 10781 :fiufiu:
> 
> edit: y ahora 24 en 10784.
> 
> Ambos paquetes han sido comprados



Creo que son de venta. 

Confirmado, son de venta


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Vamos a aclarar una cosa, no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa........ pero no soy gilipollas , como no iba a estar hasta ahora ( hospital ) pues meti una orden de venta por lo mejor en preapertura, he vendido las san a 10.09 con 17 pipos de beneficio ( tras leer las predicciones mulderianas para hoy sali por patas )
> 
> 
> Ahora al volver veo con enorme alegria que me he librado de una buena.
> ...



Felicidades!

Es que te veo muy dependiente de lo que yo te diga cuando este sábado pasado ya lo he dejado muy claro, sigue lo que dice ese texto, hasta yo mismo me vuelvo loco a la hora del intradía, pero lo que digo en en análisis semanal es un resumen pausado, sin prisas y sin dejarme influir por lo que ocurre en ese momento, por eso lo hago un sábado y con el mercado cerrado.

En fin, lo mejor de todo es que sigo acertando.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder que hago, recompro san, me quedo quieto, compro otra cosa, espero a la tarde ?? : :

o compro urbas 

EDITO: No es que sea dependiente, es que no tengo ni idea y viendo tu % de aciertos lo mas inteligente es hacerte caso, si empiezas a fallar seguido pues cambiaremos de asesor jejeeje


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Bueno, la ventaja de esto, es que una vez pase el tiempo se verá quien tiene razón o no.
> 
> Es como si yo dijera, una casa en seseña es inservible, y alguien me dijera, sisi, pero sigue siendo una casa... y yo contestaría que está a tomar por culo, por lo que a mi, a pesar de ser una casa, no puede servir como un hogar.
> 
> ...




Je je je, te leo y es como volver al viernes de la charla, y oírte ese discurso vehemente y riguroso a la par. 

Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

Londres caza una red de información privilegiada


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder que hago, recompro san, me quedo quieto, compro otra cosa, espero a la tarde ?? : :
> 
> o compro urbas



Ante la duda, la experiencia indica que no hay nada mès rentable que estarse quieto en esos momentos.


----------



## Hagen (24 Mar 2010)

Os he dejado un regalito en la casa


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

Eh, eh!! Zulo, que yo te defendí (Modo pelotilla xD), dije que tendrías puesto un SP.

Por lo demás comentar que Kujire me está poniendo malo con el tema de la reunión de mañana. Grrrr!!!, menos mal que me queda la confianza de que está influenciada psicológicamente ya que su moneda es el Dolar, juas pasa como con los Ingleses que su casa puede oler a Muerto, que prefieren criticar de los demás ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Info insider:

Telvent ha anunciado hoy la firma de un crédito sindicado por valor de 170 millones de euros. El crédito sindicado tiene dos tramos:

1: un préstamo amortizable de 100 millones de euros a 3+1 años.
2: un crédito de 70 millones de euros a 3+1 años.


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

> - Este miércoles 24 de marzo, será probablemente un dia bajista.
> Abriremos con gap al alza, *para luego bajar y hacer un mínimo a las 11*, tras la pausa de mediodía, *empezaremos a bajar de nuevo a las 16 o 17 donde se haría el mínimo diario y semanal*.



Lo de este hombre no tiene nombre :8: (toma pareado)

Si a la tarde se baja aún más habrá que pedir una nueva carita en el foro rollo genuflexión.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Para qué 0_0 quiere ABG tantíiisima pasta ¿¿¿???

Creo que van a aumentar la autocartera y sacar plusvalías para pagar los intereses 3 o 4 veces...


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

Véis lo de la teoría de los paquetes, no?


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Bueno, la ventaja de esto, es que una vez pase el tiempo se verá quien tiene razón o no.
> 
> Es como si yo dijera, una casa en seseña es inservible, y alguien me dijera, sisi, pero sigue siendo una casa... y yo contestaría que está a tomar por culo, por lo que a mi, a pesar de ser una casa, no puede servir como un hogar.
> 
> ...



No discutiré que el dólar haya perdido valor, que podría haber inflación en USA, ni siquiera que esté técnicamente quebrado pero aun puedes comprar cosas con dólares. La analogía con el piso de seseña me parece muy mala porque si vives en Aranjuez bajo un puente ese piso si que tendrá valor para ti, la cuestión es que no todo parte de la misma base.

Por eso digo que decir 'inservible' sigue siendo pasarse 3 pueblos, pon todos los gráficos que quieras pero no me vas a convencer de eso, máxime cuando tu mismo analizas acciones por fundamentales que luego pueden ser un perfecto fiasco en la cotización, la cuestión es el timing que se aplica y en este momento usando el timing no puedes decir de ninguna forma: dólar inservible.

Tal vez en el futuro sea así, eso tampoco lo voy a negar, *pero en este mismo momento no*.


----------



## Interesado (24 Mar 2010)

El IBEX jugando con fuego, para variar.







Al menos he vuelto al verde esperanza...

Mix: Míralo por el lado positivo. Inservible del todo no es... sirve para comprar oro.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2010)

los banquitos patrios son un lastre demasiado pesado para el ibex

que ostiazo, dios mio


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

https://www.moorecap.com/MOORE/WEB/...9d8c1da880e7dd77dfe01ca65f0c815c6c3fab2f64208

http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...stigara-la-especulacion-en-torno-al-euro.html

La venganza por el ataque al EURO... jajajaja!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Eh, *eh!! Zulo, que yo te defendí *(Modo pelotilla xD), dije que tendrías puesto un SP.
> 
> Por lo demás comentar que Kujire me está poniendo malo con el tema de la reunión de mañana. Grrrr!!!, menos mal que me queda la confianza de que está influenciada psicológicamente ya que su moneda es el Dolar, juas pasa como con los Ingleses que su casa puede oler a Muerto, que prefieren criticar de los demás ...





rosonero dijo:


> Lo de este hombre no tiene nombre :8: (toma pareado)
> 
> Si a la tarde se baja aún más habrá que pedir una nueva carita en el foro rollo genuflexión.



Mulder es Dios y zuloman su profeta 

wataru, no fue stop lost fue venta a lo mejor en preapertura, arañe unos pipos mas  , ya veo que la gente tiene poca fe en mi capacidad de aprendizaje , me gusta que al menos uno confie en mi 

Mulder no te hagas el sueco y dime si compro algo o espero xd ienso:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Je je je, te leo y es como volver al viernes de la charla, y oírte ese discurso vehemente y riguroso a la par.
> 
> Saludos



Cuando quiero decir valor en un año, me refiero al valor intrinseco, que en una moneda fiat es el numero de cromos emitidos.

Y cuando hablo de año del crash +1, quería decir año del máximo +3. 1932 =2010...


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder es Dios y zuloman su profeta
> 
> wataru, no fue stop lost fue venta a lo mejor en preapertura, arañe unos pipos mas  , ya veo que la gente tiene poca fe en mi capacidad de aprendizaje , me gusta que al menos uno confie en mi
> 
> Mulder no te hagas el sueco y dime si compro algo o espero xd ienso:



Mañana subiremos pero el viernes es probable que volvamos a bajar, yo de ti esperaría al 31 de marzo y compraría a última hora, así estarás más tranquilo, el intradía te pone muy ansioso 

A no ser que tengas una forma de ponerte corto.


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Véis lo de la teoría de los paquetes, no?



Pues sí, desde que avisaste iba subiendo al trote cochinero, ahora parece que se anima. :Aplauso:

Edito. Pues poco ha durado, pa'bajo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> *Mañana subiremos pero el viernes es probable que volvamos a bajar*, yo de ti esperaría al 31 de marzo y compraría a última hora, así estarás más tranquilo, el intradía te pone muy ansioso
> 
> A no ser que tengas una forma de ponerte corto.



me gusta el ansia, soy adicto 

Si crees que ya hemos visto minimos compro ya, si crees que por la tarde habra mas bajadas comprare a las 5 pm para pillar la subida de mañana.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Cuando quiero decir valor en un año, me refiero al valor intrinseco, que en una moneda fiat es el numero de cromos emitidos.
> 
> Y cuando hablo de año del crash +1, quería decir año del máximo +3. 1932 =2010...



Aquí no hay quien se aclare... Los Yankis que los europeos estamos quebrados, los Europeos que el dolar es una mierda, los Chinos que ellos son "mu" pobres y que no les miremos, los Japos... estos dicen Hola y les pegan un palo.

¿Dónde quedaron aquellos felices años 50 americanos? xD Yo quiero mi casita con parcela, mi carro y mi mujer con vestidito estampado. Nos están timando!!!! jajaja


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Dónde quedaron aquellos felices años 50 americanos? xD Yo quiero mi casita con parcela, mi carro y mi mujer con vestidito estampado. Nos están timando!!!! jajaja



PEPITO!!!! :abajo:





:XX:


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me gusta el ansia, soy adicto
> 
> Si crees que ya hemos visto minimos compro ya, si crees que por la tarde habra mas bajadas comprare a las 5 pm para pillar la subida de mañana.



No creo que hayamos visto mínimos pero podría estar equivocado, de todas formas hoy toca acabar en rojo.


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Lo de este hombre no tiene nombre :8: (toma pareado)
> 
> Si a la tarde se baja aún más *habrá que pedir una nueva carita en el foro rollo genuflexión*.



Sabía que forocoches no me fallaría, ahí está.


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

Me pareció ver un lindo canalillo...







Y parece que se está rompiendo...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Sabía que forocoches no me fallaría, ahí está.



Yo leo ese foro por "La niña del escote" Joder como se puede estar tan buena... jajaja

Lo demás es para llorar.


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues sí, desde que avisaste iba subiendo al trote cochinero, ahora parece que se anima. :Aplauso:
> 
> Edito. Pues poco ha durado, pa'bajo



Te parece poco de 10781 a 10839?


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo leo ese foro por "La niña del escote" Joder como se puede estar tan buena... jajaja
> 
> Lo demás es para llorar.



Yo es que estudié sociología y aunque no llegué a acabarla me sirve de excusa para decir que entro rollo análisis social o por si un día me da por acabar la carrera a distancia y hacer la tesis


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Wataru... no es necesario forotroches

Putas Diosas | Fotos de Mujeres


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Te parece poco de 10781 a 10839?



No, no, solo que cuando cogió más fuerza y decisión llegó el parón, parecía que iba a rebotar mucho más de los 50 puntos de rigor.


----------



## Hagen (24 Mar 2010)

Donpepito,

Renta4 permite tener la cuenta en dolares directamente??


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... no es necesario forotroches
> 
> Putas Diosas | Fotos de Mujeres



Jaja, ¿te ha entrado la curiosidad? o ya conocías el sitio pillín.

Esa "cría" es un ser de Luz .


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

No lo veo posible, pero puedes llamar a la central.


----------



## Hagen (24 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No lo veo posible, pero puedes llamar a la central.



Gracias, tienes algo previsto por si esto del euro se va al garete??


----------



## argan (24 Mar 2010)

Señal Largos en dolar Octubre 2009, primer objetivo ( media posición) 1,30. Resto de posición aprox paridad.

Copio post página 4078 antiguo:
Iniciado por LUCA_CADALORA 
Como sigamos así 2USD= 1 EUR en 2010...

Argan:
Y cuando eso ocurra que alguien me explique que narices va a exportar Europa. Los mercandos de divisas solian tener una duracion de aprox 12 años. Pero visto lo visto, la intervencion estatal esta desvirtuando los tiempos de los ciclos. En unos años veremos el euro cotizando por debajo del dolar. 

Cuando detecte el panico del dolar me los voy a quedar todos.

Perdonen Vd el Yalodeciayoista, no es la intención. Iremos aportando, de tanto en tanto, señales de nuestro sistema.


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Bueno.. sabes .. estoy buscando nueva niñera... y esta chica... puede "encajar" muy bien. XD


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Las accs USA, son un refugio temporal... los 1.30USD tienen que actuar como suelo.


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Novavax, Inc. - Google Finance

PM... no he mirado las accs... para darle +emoción!

XD


----------



## Interesado (24 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Bueno.. sabes .. estoy buscando nueva niñera... y esta chica... puede "encajar" muy bien. XD



De ser así la próxima reunión del hilo se hace en la sala de cine de tu casa.

No se hable más.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

argan dijo:


> Señal Largos en dolar Octubre 2009, primer objetivo ( media posición) 1,30. Resto de posición aprox paridad.
> 
> Copio post página 4078 antiguo:
> Iniciado por LUCA_CADALORA
> ...



Buenas tardes.

La tendencia se frenó cláramente con el parón de la reforma sanitaria y la debacle griega, para que ocurra el escenario que dices, Portugal tiene que caer y ya veremos España que no es que esté mejor....

Los masones se entienden con USD, el ORO, plata y Petróleo tmb, coincido contigo en pillar todos los USD posibles en pánico...


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

NOVAVAX Announces Positive Clinical Results from First Stage of Pivotal Study of 2009 A/H1N1 VLP... -- ROCKVILLE, Md., March 24 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ --

+20% SUBIDA objetivo.


----------



## ddddd (24 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> NOVAVAX Announces Positive Clinical Results from First Stage of Pivotal Study of 2009 A/H1N1 VLP... -- ROCKVILLE, Md., March 24 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ --
> 
> +20% SUBIDA objetivo.




Muy buenas a todos. 

¿20% objetivo para el día de hoy?

El volumen está siendo brutal en muy pocos minutos, a ver si la líamos hoy 

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Luego dicen que no hay información confidencial "filtrada" los cortos estaban cerrando posis desde el jueves pasado.

NVAX ...


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Todo dependerá de los fondos, si están dispuestos a entregarnos unos cortos braseados...


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

A las 13:30 hay datos macro importantes


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> A las 13:30 hay datos macro importantes



De Cárpatos 

* A las 13.30:

- PEDIDOS DE BIENES DURADEROS (VIDA ÚTIL MÁS DE 3 AÑOS) de febrero.

Dato previo: +2,6%. Previsión: +0,7%.

-Sin transportes:

Dato previo: -1,0%. Previsión: +0,5%.

Valoración: 3-4.
Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo. Se presta especial atención a la cifra deducidos transportes para evitar las distorsiones de aviones y coches.

* A las 15.00:

- VENTA DE VIVIENDAS NUEVAS de febrero.

Dato previo: 309.000. Previsión: 310.000.

Unidades de tasa media anualizada.

Valoración: 4.
Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren lo más alto posible, los bonos bajo. Hay mucha sensibilidad al sector inmobiliario actualmente.

* A las 15.30:

- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO.

Valoración: 3.

Repercusión en bolsa: En los últimos tiempos es una cifra muy importante, ya que da mucha volatilidad al crudo y como consecuencia a las bolsas; el mercado quiere una cifra de reservas lo más alto posible, lo cual haría bajar al crudo y subir a las bolsas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No discutiré que el dólar haya perdido valor, que podría haber inflación en USA, ni siquiera que esté técnicamente quebrado pero aun puedes comprar cosas con dólares. La analogía con el piso de seseña me parece muy mala porque si vives en Aranjuez bajo un puente ese piso si que tendrá valor para ti, la cuestión es que no todo parte de la misma base.
> 
> Por eso digo que decir 'inservible' sigue siendo pasarse 3 pueblos, pon todos los gráficos que quieras pero no me vas a convencer de eso, máxime cuando tu mismo analizas acciones por fundamentales que luego pueden ser un perfecto fiasco en la cotización, la cuestión es el timing que se aplica y en este momento usando el timing no puedes decir de ninguna forma: dólar inservible.
> 
> Tal vez en el futuro sea así, eso tampoco lo voy a negar, *pero en este mismo momento no*.



Voy a intentar expresarlo mejor. Si vivo debajo de un puente en aranjuez, si será un bien, pero trataré de sustituirlo por otra casa, ya que es un bien inferior a todas luces.

Mulder, el $ es DINERO, pero es de todo los DINEROS que rulan por el mundo, el peor de los posibles.

No hay un sólo dinero que se devalue tan rápido como el USD, ninguno. El USD la única utilidad que tiene es de ser la mejor divisa deudora posible.

El mejor dinero para mi, el oro, ha aumentado, creo, un 2% en el ultimo año.

El peor dinero para mi, el dólar, ha aumentado en un 2x00%.

Las diferencias son sensibles.

Si me lo permites, y no te tomes esto como un ataque personal, reflexiona sobre este hilo. 





Mulder dijo:


> INICIO
> 
> Parece que alguna inmobiliaria de las gordas empieza a pasarlo mal y la forma de excusarse me parece algo falsa.






> Deberias saber que la razon porque no ha bajaod sin que al contario, ha subido hoy en bolsa es debido a que ya estaba descontando. De heco deberias saber que los gastos financieros y las dotaciones de amortizacion de inmocaral se deben principalmente a la absorcion de los activos d Expo An y posteriromente de los gastos financieros derivados de la opa que ha lanzado para comprar la inmobiliaria colonial. De hecho una vez acabada la opa inmocaral sera una de las inmobiliarias de mayor tamaño y más saneadas, ya que gran parte de su negocio estará en francia (donde por ahora no hay problema de burbujas). Ademas su negocio es principalmetne el alquiler de oficinas y ese mercado en España se esta recuperando.



El forero Chelino puede seguir esperando las recuperaciones peponianas, mientras que, aquel que hubiera visto el background a largo plazo, vendiendo, se hubiera evitado palmar más de el 95% de su valor.

*Mulder, en 4 años.*


Y si, posiblemente sea poco preciso, pero no he encontrado el canje de las acciones de inmocaral y colonial. 

Pero, en el caso de que hubiera sido el precio de compra de 2€, hoy, mantendría el valor del 5% de su inversión inicial. Si hubieras venido a la charla en BCN, a ver si te animas a la proxima..., te hubiera comentado como un paisano palmó, por ejemplo, 490kiloeuros sobre una inversón de 500 kiloeuros. Precisamente por mantener " la vivienda en españa nunca baja", que hoy por hoy podría ser perfectamente " el $ es el USD", nunca va a colapsar", o como podría haber sido, " Soy cuidadano Romano, el Imperio Romano nunca va a colapsar".

Por cierto, recomiendo ver un video que tengo en la firma sobre la caida del imperio romano en la que se aporta un punto de vista diferente. 


Las cosas, pasan. Y generalmente se pueden ver los indicios con tiempo de sobra para salvarse a tiempo.


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Aquí están en juego los 7.xxUSD



These data enable potential emergency use of the vaccine in pandemic situations and could be supportive in other countries in addition to Mexico. Based on these positive data, we have filed for regulatory approval of our H1N1 VLP pandemic influenza vaccine candidate in Mexico," said Dr. Rahul Singhvi, President and Chief Executive Officer of Novavax. "The substantial safety dataset and strong immunogenicity signal from this large study provide us confidence as we plan Phase III studies of our seasonal trivalent influenza VLP vaccine, pending results from the ongoing Phase IIa trial in older volunteers and discussions with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA)."


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

El dato sin transportes ha salido muy bueno, toca subir


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> El dato sin transportes ha salido muy bueno, toca subir



Pues según Cárpatos:

_Pedidos de bienes duraderos [Imprimir] Serenity market 

Sube +0,5% peor de lo esperado que era +0,7%._

De ahí la bajadta, eso sí, Cárpatos se ha esperado unos minutitos para publicarlo 8:


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

A las 15:00 habla el tito Ben ¿no?.

1€ -- Urgente: 5 días para comprar Entradas Cine en España
http://es.travelzoo.com/top20/2070357-777738/
En CityDeal


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues según Cárpatos:
> 
> _Pedidos de bienes duraderos [Imprimir] Serenity market
> 
> ...



Los bienes duraderos sin transportes (por ejemplo sin incluir ventas de aviones) son los importantes, y ha salido +0,9 cuando se esperaba +0,6, por eso digo que ha salido muy bueno. De hecho, el dato anterior fue de -0,6, por lo que indica recuperación


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Debianita mamachicho en 12€....

No tiene sentido alguno, menudos hijos de puta.

Debe de ser una cerrada de cortos y posicionamiento largo para intentar recuperar...


----------



## alvarojc (24 Mar 2010)

vaya rollo estar fuera, estoy en la calma antes de la tormenta. le tengo puesto el ojo al santander para ver si llega a los 9'82 y ahi pensar si meterle unos cortos.......... por cierto,¿ a vosotros tambien os sale en la pantalla que telecinco esta en los 12 euros? que narices les pasa? no se cuando, pero algun dia de estos tienen que visitar la parte baja del canal que traen, ya vereis como al final se me escapa el tren


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Espero que estén rompiendo stops los fondos para ponerse ellos cortos porque voy a entrar en margin call.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Creo que me rindo y me retiro de esto, me están desplumando literalmente en tl5 que sube porque sí un puto 4%después de un +30% loreal.

No voy a cerrar el corto por dignidad ya que seguro que comienzan a bajar pero si entra el margin call ahí quedó.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Ya en serio un poco de ayuda porqué cojones sube telecinco?


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya en serio un poco de ayuda porqué cojones sube telecinco?



Estaba mirándolo en el gráfico Luca, y no me gustaba lo que veía. En este momento dar consejos, pffff, yo no me atrevo.

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Los resultados del 1T 2010... ya te lo dije hace días.


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

Si todo va bien, entreré en novax en apertura, con límite en 2,56.

Confío en tí DP


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Pues nada cerraré los cortos y me pondré largo, y justo bajarán.

Las veías con recorrido a 14 no DP?


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Wata, la noticia de ARIAd de ayer era FAKE, como imaginaba... q panda de ma.....

Los resultados serán en el 2ºsemestre.


----------



## Depeche (24 Mar 2010)

Tele5 tiene subida hasta 12,65
En ese nivel la espero para ponerme corto,no aconsejo que os pongais cortos antes.


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Desde aquí solo doy mi opinión, como veo el mercado, pero no sugiero nada!

NVAX es muy peligrosa, tenemos muchos cortos, son de manos fuertes, tengo plena confianza en el STAFF... PERO es vuestro dinero.

Luca, esta gente es así... ya sabes donde te juegas tus ahorros.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues nada cerraré los cortos y me pondré largo, y justo bajarán.
> 
> Las veías con recorrido a 14 no DP?



Pffff, es que si las bolsas suben, se puede ir más aún a las nubes... o bien se podría deshinchar. Ni idea...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Los resultados de TL5 son en Mayo... y la junta de accionistas el 14 de Abril.

Que la van a subir a 24 € ¿¿??

Es un sin sentido.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (24 Mar 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Tele5 tiene subida hasta 12,65
> En ese nivel la espero para ponerme corto,no aconsejo que os pongais cortos antes.



12,50 calculaba yo pero no lo esperaba para hoy ni mucho menos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya en serio un poco de ayuda porqué cojones sube telecinco?



Acabo de mirar por primera vez el gráfico del T5, es una subida implacable, mantiene toda la tendencia alcista del año pasado, tiene las MM25, 50 y 200 por debajo, comienza poco a poco el ADX a dar la subida por válida, hay compra de manos fuertes y está "algo" sobrecomprada en diario, todavía no en semanal... por qué os metisteis en ella? La verdad es que como televisión es vomitiva, pero la gráfica es buena...

Lo siento. Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

UBS tienen un precio objetivo en 18,00€ ... mucho antes de caer a los 9.xx€ de febrero.... TL5 está exprimiendo a las agencias, subiendo incluso tarifas.


Ellos conocen la cuota de pantalla, los muy cab....


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Wataru... esos cortos de NVAX,,, están haciendo prekakita. XD


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru... esos cortos de NVAX,,, están haciendo prekakita. XD



Hay volumen de gacelas... no está mal... pero vamos .

Me alegro que te de frutos la constancia.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

De todas formas, estamos metidos en mil guerras... y es bonito como juego, pero poco productivo... SAN, CRI, T5, ITX, GAS, REP, BBV, ARIA, NVAX, GRI, MTS, €/$, S&P, IBEX, STOXX, DAX, etc... 

Hay bastante consenso con mini-Ibex, Stoxx... a ver si podemos analizar todos lo mismo, y cuando lo veamos claro le atizamos...

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Creo q me merezco algún premio de vez en cuando... ARIAd cuestión de timing.....


----------



## debianita (24 Mar 2010)

Pero que es esto, me meto en una reunion y las putas mamachichos en 5%!!!
  
Luca, suerte que me he quitado un paqueton esta mañana, sino estaria en default. Pero las que me quedan las aguanto hasta el fin. Malnacidos! no tiene ningun sentido. Animos hamijo


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Creo q me merezco algún premio de vez en cuando... ARIAd cuestión de timing.....



Ahora ten cuidado que no te pase como la otra vez, que vendieron todos en la apertura... :: jaja

Pues si... con Ariad hay que tenerle paciencia, de momento observar :8:

Un saludo

DP! Te he espantado a una Gacela jajaja :***


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

Ya no se si entrar en nvax, que se está yendo demasiado arriba en pre. De momento cancelo la orden y a ver como arranca


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Está vez, hay miedo... es hora de especular a largo con NVAX, vamos de la mano. XD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

y yo que no he abierto la cuenta en r4 para meterme con cortos y largos y sigo con acciones , no se si debo alegrarme o tirame de los pelos :

Ya me estan dando ganas de abrir la cuenta y meterle a timo 5 cortos con todo lo gordo xd :fiufiu:

De momento a seguir las indicaciones de Mulder y a comprar Santander sobre las 4 o las 5 en minimos para aprovechar el gap de mañana, MULDER DIXIT :no:

Reconozco que de reojo sigo mirando las urbas, que jodido me he quedado, sobre todo por que estaba mas que avisado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y yo que no he abierto la cuenta en r4 para meterme con cortos y largos y sigo con acciones , no se si debo alegrarme o tirame de los pelos :
> 
> Ya me estan dando ganas de abrir la cuenta y meterle a timo 5 cortos con todo lo gordo xd :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Te lo digo yo, que Mulder ya debe estar cansado... )

MULDER HABLA DEL S&P Y DEL STOXX... y el Ibex y el SAN poco o nada tienen que ver en esto... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

Momento de la verdad, o rebotamos aquí o nos vamos a buscar mínimos...

Saludos....

Edito: Hablo del Ibex...


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2010)

por que la bajada de PARD? si llega a 1.2 seria buena para entrar?


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Momento de la verdad, o rebotamos aquí o nos vamos a buscar mínimos...
> 
> Saludos....
> 
> Edito: Hablo del Ibex...



Mínimos???? Semanales? ehhh

Lo de los 9000, no lo dirás en serio `__´!!

Langaro: Mi opinión, olvídate de Pard, tienes miles de acciones en tendencia alcista... olvídate de las que bajan. Que manía.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mínimos???? Semanales? ehhh
> 
> Lo de los 9000, no lo dirás en serio `__´!!



Semanales claro está... o Lo de bajar de los 991x lo dije el otro día, y lo doy por hecho... 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

Si alguien tiene a mano el gráfico que puse ayer del Ibex, mirad donde anda ahora... :fiufiu:

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2010)

A ver por donde reventamos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver por donde reventamos...



Si no me fallan las rayas... nos vamos a por los 1069x...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si no me fallan las rayas... nos vamos a por los 1069x...



Está haciendo el sp descenso con cuerda de color rojo...


----------



## Interesado (24 Mar 2010)

> Ventas de viviendas nuevas [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Bernanke vs Mulder. Fight!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te lo digo yo, que Mulder ya debe estar cansado... )
> 
> MULDER HABLA DEL S&P Y DEL STOXX... y el Ibex y el SAN poco o nada tienen que ver en esto...
> 
> Saludos...



seguramente este cansado de que le de tanto la vara, eso no lo niego, pero lo de san me lo dijo el ayer :Baile:

ademas, el ibex al final hace mas o menos lo que hacen los otros ¿no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> seguramente este cansado de que le de tanto la vara, eso no lo niego, pero lo de san me lo dijo el ayer :Baile:
> 
> ademas, el ibex al final hace mas o menos lo que hacen los otros ¿no?



Ibex ahora mismo -170 sobre 10800
Dax ahora mismo -1 sobre 6020

Saludos...

PD: En lugar de preguntar a Mulder, porque no le copias sus entradas...? :


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

No sé donde he leído que el DAX tiene un buena resistencia en los 6037, hace 5 minutos se dió de bruces contra ella. Lo digo por seguir añadiendo señales, indicios ... aunque parece que LCASC lo tiene claro hace rato.


----------



## pollastre (24 Mar 2010)

> Creo que me rindo y me retiro de esto, me están desplumando literalmente en tl5 que sube porque sí un puto 4%después de un +30% loreal.
> 
> No voy a cerrar el corto por dignidad ya que seguro que comienzan a bajar pero si entra el margin call ahí quedó.



Luca, espero que no estés amenazando en serio.

Estoy acostumbrado a ver quiebras gacelísticas y step-outs en otros foros de menos alcurnia, pero nunca en este.

Piénsatelo y reflexiona. Quizás un refresquito y tomarte lo que queda del día libre de operaciones, ayudarían algo.


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: En lugar de preguntar a Mulder, porque no le copias sus entradas...? :



Pues eso digo yo.

Zuloman, si quieres aprender a invertir en bolsa debes perder antes hasta que mejores tus 'skills', si no pierdes antes nunca acabarás ganando. Repito, que yo digo el sábado lo que creo que va a suceder durante la semana, si se cumple mejor (lo hago con esa intención), pero elegir donde metes tus castañas es *cosa tuya*.

Deja de preguntar si creemos o dejamos de creer, no sabemos lo que sucederá en la realidad aunque hagamos previsiones y podría suceder algo totalmente distinto, no solo eso, podemos acertar las previsiones y equivocarnos en las empresas donde metemos la pasta, a mi me pasa más veces de las que quisiera.

Si quieres guiarte por los comentarios que ponemos aquí me parece bien, también hacemos gracias como las de tener fe y esas cosas, pero a la hora de la verdad *nunca ganarás* decentemente un euro en bolsa si no es por tus propios medios, ya se que con los pisitos no es así pero este es otro mundo muy diferente, para ganar antes se necesita probar y perder hasta que uno se encara.

Eso es todo.

edito: No estaría mal que dieses tu punto de vista así servirías de sentimiento contrario


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> No sé donde he leído que el DAX tiene un buena resistencia en los 6037, hace 5 minutos se dió de bruces contra ella. Lo digo por seguir añadiendo señales, indicios ... aunque parece que LCASC lo tiene claro hace rato.



Al pasar 10719,7 en el DJ estamos de nuevo en máximos y con tendencia alcista. 10889,1 es máximo anual del DJ desde marzo del año pasado, y se consiguió ayer.

Vale que hay una sobrecompra inmensa, y todo lo que queráis, pero cuando se pasa un máximo anual es mucho más dificil predecir un cambio de tendencia que cuando no se está en máximos.

Ojo, no me queda la menor duda de que hace falta una corrección, pero digamos que aún veo que pueden estirar más el chicle.


----------



## pollastre (24 Mar 2010)

> nunca ganarás decentemente un euro en bolsa si no es por tus propios medios



Jrande. Ese es uno de los pilares básicos del trading.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues eso digo yo.
> 
> Zuloman, si quieres aprender a invertir en bolsa debes perder antes hasta que mejores tus 'skills', si no pierdes antes nunca acabarás ganando.



¿Y cuándo dice usted que aquí se empieza a ganar?

Mode gacelilla OFF


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y cuándo dice usted que aquí se empieza a ganar?
> 
> Mode gacelilla OFF



Buena observación


----------



## pollastre (24 Mar 2010)

> ¿Y cuándo dice usted que aquí se empieza a ganar?


----------



## Hagen (24 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y cuándo dice usted que aquí se empieza a ganar?
> 
> Mode gacelilla OFF



Esto son probabilidades al 50% (Gana-pierde)....................lo bueno es tener un metodo....ahora calcula la probabilidad de tu metodo....... si siempre pierdes es bueno.....porque no estas en la media.

Si tu porcentaje de aciertos es del 40%, y tu gestion del money es nefasta. Pues justamente tienes que hacer lo contrario.


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Luca, aquí tienes la noticia, q te adelanté hace días:

*Gestevisión Telecinco SA (TL5.MC) dijo el miércoles que sus ingresos publicitarios crecieron un 20% interanual en el mes de enero. 

En una nota remitida a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores, la filial española de Mediaset SpA (MS.MI) señaló asimismo que los ingresos por publicidad aumentaron un 40% en febrero. *

Por otra parte, el responsable de publicidad de Telecinco, Giuseppe Tringali, dijo a en una entrevista telefónica que en el mes de marzo los ingresos publicitarios superarán en más de un 10% a los del mismo mes del año anterior. 

Telecinco dijo el mes pasado que su beneficio neto anual descendió un 77% debido a la contracción del mercado publicitario y de su cuota de audiencia en España. 

En diciembre, Telecinco acordó comprar el canal de televisión Cuatro a Promotora de Informaciones SA (PRS.MC) y una participación en la plataforma de pago Digital+ para intentar aumentar sus operaciones e impulsar la cuota de audiencia.


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

De nuevo el DAX contra los 6037


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

Por muy seguro que se esté de una posición tienes que ponerte un límite donde salir cuando estás palmando sí o sí.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

Madre de Dios, solo nos "gana" Venezuela... :ouch:







Saludos...


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Madre de Dios, solo nos "gana" Venezuela... :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Este Cárpatos es un antipatriota de tomo y lomo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues eso digo yo.
> 
> Zuloman, si quieres aprender a invertir en bolsa *debes perder antes *hasta que mejores tus 'skills', si no pierdes antes nunca acabarás ganando. Repito, que yo digo el sábado lo que creo que va a suceder durante la semana, si se cumple mejor (lo hago con esa intención), pero elegir donde metes tus castañas es *cosa tuya*.
> 
> ...



No se que coño piensas que he estado haciendo hasta ahora 

Ya se que nadie es infalible hombre, y lo del Dios y todo eso es broma, pero si es cierto que desde primeros de Febrero tienes un porcentaje de aciertos acojonante, que no habia visto antes a ningun analisto, asi que lo mkejor es hacer lo que tu digas.

Mi ooinion de sentimiento contrario, comprar Urbas  :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Madre de Dios, solo nos "gana" Venezuela... :ouch:



No te equivoques, la razón de que Venezuela esté por delante es la última devaluación del payaso de Chavez.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

Hay que reconocer que me descojono contigo zuloman...


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

Cuatro horas en lateral, me abuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrroooo !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2010)

Grifols pa riba, hasta cuando?


----------



## alvarojc (24 Mar 2010)

a ver si se deciden, que llevo un rato corto en 9'78 del san con mucho miedo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)




----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Cuatro horas en lateral, me abuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrroooo !!!!!!!!!!!




Joer, ¿me habrán hecho caso? si lo llego a saber lo digo antes.

Una hora y cuarto para visitar los 10700, o no.


----------



## alvarojc (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Joer, ¿me habrán hecho caso? si lo llego a saber lo digo antes.
> 
> Una hora y cuarto para visitar *los 10700, o no.*



no caera esa breva :baba:


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No se que coño piensas que he estado haciendo hasta ahora



No te precupes, ese es el primer capítulo de una novela muy larga.




zuloman dijo:


> Ya se que nadie es infalible hombre, y lo del Dios y todo eso es broma, pero si es cierto que desde primeros de Febrero tienes un porcentaje de aciertos acojonante, que no habia visto antes a ningun analisto, asi que lo mkejor es hacer lo que tu digas.
> 
> Mi ooinion de sentimiento contrario, comprar Urbas  :XX: :XX:



Si, pero antes de tener ese % de aciertos yo también tuve que palmar lo mio, o mejor dicho, palmando es como me puse a investigar este sistema que acierta tanto, para llegar a ciertos objetivos antes debes tener un problema que resolver.

PD: Me he salido de Axa ganando una miseria, ya estaba hasta las narices de sus laterales.


----------



## bonoce (24 Mar 2010)

Novavax, Inc. (Public, NASDAQ:NVAX) Watch this stock Find more results for NVAX
Dow	10,831.92	-0.52%
Nasdaq	2,398.10	-0.71%
Healthcare	-0.69%
NVAX	2.58	10.26%

2.58 +0.24 (10.26%)


----------



## debianita (24 Mar 2010)

Al rico wano  por fin tengo plusvas de nuevo  y no gracias a las TL5. Luca compañero! no te hundas, la venganza sera nuestra.

Saludos y duro con los cortos


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

He vendido algunas en 2.68 y he vuelto a recomprarlas a 2.58 ... vamos a cerrar por encima de los 2.60USD

NVAX


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

Este segundo advenimiento de guano está escrito que ha de ser peor que el matinal así que al menos ver los 10720.

Por cierto, corto desde 10815 , así que ahora


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que me descojono contigo zuloman...



intento tomarmelo con humor, menos un dia que me pille un mosqueo de cojones y me llamasteis la atencion


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2010)

Zuloman, nos metemos en San a final de sesion? a ver lo que pasa?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

me voy a tirar a la piscina y comprar san

¿ Que opinais ? me las :: o mañana salgo :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Interesado (24 Mar 2010)

Mínimos semanales en el SP500 equivaldría a retestear los 1150. A este ritmo, eso podría mandar al IBEX a los infiernos.

GRF debería aguantar holgadamente los 11€ y empezar a subir con fuerza. Si el entorno acompaña creo que debería volver a zona de máximos de enero (12.4€), aunque hay algunas señales que invitan a ser cauto, como las ventas de manos fuertes o el RSI que está algo perrofláutico. También hay que tener en cuenta que las medias pueden frenarlo. Si pasa en breve la MM50, un primer objetivo conservador podría ser la MM200.


----------



## Hagen (24 Mar 2010)

Mas dinero libre para jugar en bolsa, yo dejo de pagar la hipoteca

Economía estudia "muy seriamente" ampliar los criterios para limitar los embargos de viviendas - 24/03/10 - 2007300 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Este segundo advenimiento de guano está escrito que ha de ser peor que el matinal así que al menos ver los 10720.
> 
> Por cierto, corto desde 10815 , así que ahora



Hubo mínimo inferior al matinal pero en el SP, no en el chulibex :

Pues nada fuera y a otra cosa


----------



## alvarojc (24 Mar 2010)

bueno, me saltaron los stop profit a 9'70 ¿dara tiempo para otro mete saca rapido de media horita?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me voy a tirar a la piscina y comprar san
> 
> ¿ Que opinais ? me las :: o mañana salgo :Baile: :Baile:



Zuloman sabes que tenemos una insider en NY que nos hace de "medio-bruja"...?

Te paso el link: Loc@s por el nasdaq

Saludos...

PD: Yo la compra, mientras lleve SL no la veo mal... pero piensa que si el gap es a la baja "t'ho menges amb patates"!


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mínimos semanales en el SP500 equivaldría a retestear los 1150. A este ritmo, eso podría mandar al IBEX a los infiernos.
> 
> GRF debería aguantar holgadamente los 11€ y empezar a subir con fuerza. Si el entorno acompaña creo que debería volver a zona de máximos de enero (12.4€), aunque hay algunas señales que invitan a ser cauto, como las ventas de manos fuertes o el RSI que está algo perrofláutico. También hay que tener en cuenta que las medias pueden frenarlo. Si pasa en breve la MM50, un primer objetivo conservador podría ser la MM200.



Estoy pensando que no habrán mínimos semanales hoy, mañana toca subir y estoy pensando en ponerme largo ahora mismo ya tengo la orden situada, pero como están de lateral no creo que me entre.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Hubo mínimo inferior al matinal pero en el SP, no en el chulibex :
> 
> Pues nada fuera y a otra cosa



Por hoy se acabaron las bajadas. A las 17.00 CET entra a currar el becario de la FED


----------



## Hagen (24 Mar 2010)

Por cierto, alguien sabe algo de Chamaleon??

que hace mucho que no sale en la foto??


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2010)

dentro de San a 9.7 con mucho miedo y arriesgando, pero solo se aprende perdiendo.

A este paso voy a ser "doctor onoris"


----------



## Interesado (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy pensando que no habrán mínimos semanales hoy, mañana toca subir y estoy pensando en ponerme largo ahora mismo ya tengo la orden situada, pero como están de lateral no creo que me entre.



La verdad es que el SAN está interesante para largos. Por desgracia mi religión me impide ponerme largo en banca española.

Bueno, mi religión y que el RSI y el AD han perforado la directriz alcista. 

Lo de que vuelen hostias con la deuda y Portugal, también ayuda, la verdad. :rolleye:

Estoy por hacer como dice Kujire y echarme a dormir hasta los 1200.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> dentro de San a 9.7 con mucho miedo y arriesgando, pero solo se aprende perdiendo.
> 
> A este paso voy a ser "doctor onoris"



te acompaño a 9,72 y con mas miedo


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

Viendo el feeling del foro largos seguros son: GAM, CRI y TL5


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2010)

por lo tanto: sentimiento alcista de las gacelas (nosotros)= enculada monumental......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

Langaro si cerramos por encima de donde hemos comprado ( de momento parace que si ) mañana ya podemos poner stop lost con el gap al alza mulderiano :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## alvarojc (24 Mar 2010)

no seais.................. yo tb me he puesto largo a 9'72, pero con intencion de vender hoy..........con 4 centimillos me conformo


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2010)

es IMPOSIBLE que cerremos por encima de lo que hemos comprado..............


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> no seais.................. yo tb me he puesto largo a 9'72, pero con intencion de vender hoy..........con 4 centimillos me conformo



ya llevas 2 pipos, no seas :cook: y ten fe en gap mulderiano xd, eres un infiel y arderas en el wano 8:


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

hoy vamos a ver máximos del DJ de aquí a su cierre


----------



## Interesado (24 Mar 2010)

¡Vaya señal que acabamos de tener con el SAN!

Mira las tiernas gacelillas yendo al matadero. 

¿Sabéis que hace unos meses Mixtables analizó por fundamental el SAN y dijo debería estar sobre 5.5€?

Si estáis viendo que el IBEX es uno de los peores índices del mundo, ¿no seria mejor hacer largos fuera? ¿o en valores poco correlacionados?

Porque la tendencia es su amiga y tienen el "Mulder seal of approval", que sino...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> hoy vamos a ver máximos del DJ de aquí a su cierre



ojala tengas razon. 

ya tienes 3 pipos y esta vaparriba 

MULDER TE QUIERO XD ¿ donde esta el gif de las genuflexiones? :Baile: :Baile:

Nos las quitan de las manos hoyga


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ojala tengas razon.
> 
> ya tienes 3 pipos y esta vaparriba
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

Ultimamente veo tanto lateral en acciones que me está dando por volver a los futuros, ya me estoy cansando de tanto lateral arriba y abajo jornada tras jornada sin llegar a ningún sitio, para eso me dedico a los intradías.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¡Vaya señal que acabamos de tener con el SAN!
> 
> Mira las tiernas gacelillas yendo al matadero.
> 
> ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2010)

y sigueeeeeee


----------



## Claca (24 Mar 2010)

Aunque ya lo sabíamos, ver esta debilidad en el ibex no deja de impactar. 

Por otro lado, los americanos siguen mostrando mucha fuerza. Ayer superaron la resistencia que llevo días mencionando y hoy recortan levamente para dar un respiro al VIX, que estaba ya fregando los 16. Tal y como están las cosas no parece que quieran caer mucho más. Probablemente el hecho de que todos esperemos una corrección que no llega sirva de combustible para seguir subiendo. 

En el ibex para ver guano mayor deberíamos perder los mínimos semanales y caer por debajo de los 600, aunque por ahí tenemos un flotador tendido que podría frenarnos:







En cualquier caso, no parece probable visitar esos niveles con el amigo yanki tan alcista.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y sigueeeeeee



:Baile: :Baile: :Baile:

hombres de poca fe , ya os he dicho que Mulder es el Dios de la bolsa y zuloman su profeta 

Joder no me lo creo, recuperando mis anteriores meteduras de gamba, Mulder subo la comision a cena completa , nada de tapitas


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

Y una vez más el DAX contra los 6037 y atrás


----------



## alvarojc (24 Mar 2010)

fuera a 9'78 vaya dia.

se acabo por hoy, que mañana y el viernes no puedo jugar........ bueno, tal vez sigo alguna tendencia de 9:00 a 9:30h......
parezco un perro detras de los coches


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> hombres de poca fe , ya os he dicho que Mulder es el Dios de la bolsa y zuloman su profeta
> 
> Joder no me lo creo, recuperando mis anteriores meteduras de gamba, Mulder subo la comision a cena completa , nada de tapitas



me apunto a la invitacion a Mulder si vienes por Madriz


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> fuera a 9'78 vaya dia



bueno,, al menos no te conformaste con los 4 pipos y te fuiste a por 6 

no es para nombrarte sacerdote de la orden pero ya apuntas maneras


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Y una vez más el DAX contra los 6037 y atrás



Los supera, esto va pa'arriba


----------



## kokaine (24 Mar 2010)

Hoy el puto SAN me ha dado de lo lindo, pero no creo q sea todavia el final de los tiempos y si tengo que esperar unos dias, espero que al final los recupere y le saque algo por la tensión.

Por cierto las ACA siguen incombustibles, me parecen que va a seguir siendo mis amigas una temporada, asi me sirve para ir compensando con el puto SAN. jeje


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me apunto a la invitacion a Mulder si vienes por Madriz



Algún dia ocurrirá


----------



## alvarojc (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no es para nombrarte sacerdote de la orden pero ya apuntas maneras



que dices!!!!!!!!!1 mi tecnica es una mezcla entre la suerte del principiante y los perros que persiguen coches sin saber por que.

lo malo es que probablemente no pueda jugar ni mañana ni pasado.......... suerte a los que esteis por aki


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

Una curiosidad sacada de otro foro

Edito. Otra con pinta de murciélago.


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo ha sido, podríamos decir que en consecuencia, negativo.

- Han empezado vendiendo pero han hecho una parada para comprar poco antes de las 10.
- A partir de ahí han vendido todo el dia con fuerza has poco antes de la subasta, poco antes de las 17 han vendido un paquetón de casi 700 contratos.
- Poco antes del cierre y en subasta han comprado paquetes medianos.

Parece que esperan gap alcista para mañana pero hoy se han quitado de encima mucho lastre, parece que ahora mismo ya no crean en las subidas.


----------



## kokaine (24 Mar 2010)

Sacado de capital bolsa uno de los rara vez vistos, recuento de Elliot que da un escenario alcista hasta finales de año:







Así, que eso de Elliot, sirve de algo?? porque a toro pasado todos sabemos sacar un recuento que cuadre con la bolsa.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Lo de este hombre no tiene nombre :8: (toma pareado)
> 
> Si a la tarde se baja aún más habrá que pedir una nueva carita en el foro rollo genuflexión.



Nah nah, nada de carita de genuflexión... montamos *UNA ROMERIA!*.

Todo el foro pa altea!

Tu imaginate a pecata ahi arrancandose con alguna salve rociera mulderiana... oleee oleeee el euro arrrrriba oe oe oe!!!!

Al R3v3 y a mi vestidos de palmeros...







Y luego como en la virgen del rocio, con el salto de la reja y todo....
:Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Así, que eso de Elliot, sirve de algo?? porque a toro pasado todos sabemos sacar un recuento que cuadre con la bolsa.



Dicen que todo economista que se precie es incapaz de prever el futuro, pero todos saben expolicar magnificamente bien lo que sucedio en el pasado .

Espero con ansia el gap al alza de mañana y antes de actuar a leerme bien leido el catecis.. digo el analisis semanal 

jajajaj que bueno mixtables, lo dfe peca arrancandose por soleares no tiene precio xd , por cierto, mi hermano tiene un pedazo caseron en Altea de 600 m2 con 3 piscinas ( no es broma ).......... se lo podria pedir prestado para la ocasion.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Gracias, tienes algo previsto por si esto del euro se va al garete??



En BK si que puedes tener cuenta en divisas sin coste alguno.


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Dicen que todo economista que se precie es incapaz de prever el futuro, pero todos saben expolicar magnificamente bien lo que sucedio en el pasado .
> 
> Espero con ansia el gap al alza de mañana y antes de actuar a leerme bien leido el catecis.. digo el analisis semanal
> 
> jajajaj que bueno mixtables, lo dfe peca arrancandose por soleares no tiene precio xd , por cierto, mi hermano tiene un pedazo caseron en Altea de 600 m2 con 3 piscinas ( no es broma ).......... se lo podria pedir prestado para la ocasion.



Un economista es aquel que sabe explicar en el presente porqué sus previsiones de futuro no funcionaron en el pasado 

PD: creo que voy a hacerme de pago, al menos ganaré algo con la bolsa cuando haya lateral :XX:

edito: vivo cerca de Altea.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

Largo EX 2.824 y mirándome con cara de vicio una entrada al S&P en 1.163 


Mix, nos pegamos unas palmas cuando quieras y recuerda llamar la próxima vez que vengas a visitar a Hugo.


----------



## debianita (24 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> En BK si que puedes tener cuenta en divisas sin coste alguno.




BK es BKT (Bankinter)? En caso de corralito en hispanistan, estarian a salvo los ahorrillos en estas cuentas en divisas? No seria mejor pillar alguna valor seguro (acciones) yankee en ING (no cobran custodia) ?

Cualquier comentario sera bien recibido.

Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

En Barclays también te permiten abrir cuenta en dólares.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

Hoy en todo el IBEX35, SOLO han subido:
*CRIteria
GAMesa
GRIfols
IBRenovable
TL5
*
Sin comentarios... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy en todo el IBEX35, SOLO han subido:
> *CRIteria
> GAMesa
> GRIfols
> ...



Que valores...dios mio


----------



## Interesado (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy en todo el IBEX35, SOLO han subido:
> *CRIteria
> GAMesa
> GRIfols
> ...



Y arcelor MiTtal Steel! :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy en todo el IBEX35, SOLO han subido:
> *CRIteria
> GAMesa
> GRIfols
> ...



Un índice serio el tal Ibex hoyga!


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

Como sigan así estos antipatriotas, nos fastidian el Gap al alza, mañana .

Estoy casi fuera del ibex, solo me quedan unas pocas Cri (largo) en 3.69... pero muy pocas, las tuve que vender con el resto.

Mulder, si te aburres (  ), échame un ojo a las chiquillas, que me imagino que ya les ha de faltar poco para los cortos.

Un saludo

ED: Gas Natural ha firmado en el día de hoy un préstamo por importe de €4.000 millones bajo la modalidad “Club Deal”. 

Por cierto han abierto más cortos al Sabadell (sobretodo) y a Bankinter


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Interesado, he estado actualizando el P/B es de 1.18 del San y el precio en libros es de 12$, o lo que es lo mismo 8.50€, es decir que ya lo han subido.

Pero si os va la banca pillar de estas... me resultan más atractivas.

Lloyds Banking Group PLC (ADR) - Google Finance

P/B: 0.91


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Interesado, he estado actualizando el P/B es de 1.18 del San y el precio en libros es de 12$, o lo que es lo mismo 8.50€, es decir que ya lo han subido.
> 
> Pero si os va la banca pillar de estas... me resultan más atractivas.
> 
> ...



Aqui tienes el historico del P/B del SAN:

STD: Banco Santander SA Stock Report | Valuation Ratios

Y el de LYG:

LYG: Lloyds Banking Group PLC Stock Report | Valuation Ratios


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

Si queréis ver los futuros de igmarkets sin tener que ver la publicidad de su página, están aquí.

Como va con java****** sirve para móviles que no soportan java, como el iphone, pero se actualiza en push y es bastante útil


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Nah nah, nada de carita de genuflexión... montamos *UNA ROMERIA!*.
> 
> Todo el foro pa altea!
> 
> Tu imaginate a pecata ahi arrancandose con alguna salve rociera mulderiana... oleee oleeee el euro arrrrriba oe oe oe!!!!



Mmmhhhh, siento decepcionaros, pero no soy muy de salves rocieras...

Pollastre, ¿sigues con el largo del IBEX? ¿o estoy sola contra viento y marea?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Una duda:

Direxion Daily Finan. Bear 3X Shs(ETF) - Google Finance

Direxion Daily Finan. Bull 3X Shs(ETF) - Google Finance

No deberían ser justo las rentabilidades opuestas 

?

Y porque este de aqui, que se supone que sólo va apalancado por 2, baja más que el otro que va apalancado x 3?

?


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Mar 2010)

Antes habéis hablado de chameleon, que ya no postea, pero últimamente faltan muchos más. Así a bote pronto yo echo en falta a:

Burney 
Benditaliquidez
Festivaldelhumor
Carolus rex 
Apolo creed
Blackholesun
Wbuffete
Carvil
Percebo
Bayne
Speculo
.
.
.

Y así más recientemente, Catacrack hace mucho que no escribe.


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/e...ks.php?key=nvax&cntry=usa&tag=&ib_entity=&ln=

Para comprobar disponibilidad.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Allied Irish Banks, plc. (ADR) - Google Finance

vuelven los 90!


----------



## pollastre (24 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mmmhhhh, siento decepcionaros, pero no soy muy de salves rocieras...
> 
> Pollastre, ¿sigues con el largo del IBEX? ¿o estoy sola contra viento y marea?



Pecata, a veces un hombre tiene que hacer lo que tiene que hacer :: y en mi caso lo he visto claro, he cerrado a pérdidas a primera hora de la mañana en 11040 frente a mi compra en 11100.

Mi análisis técnico me dice que hoy ha sido uno de los últimos días en que tocaremos por encima de 11K durante al menos unos cuantos días (no puedo precisar más allá).

Así que no me lo he pensado, cuando ha perdido inercia en el gap inicial sobre 11040, he vendido a pérdidas para limitar daños.

Eran 10 minis y la broma me ha costado -600€, pero aún así salgo de Marzo, a cuatro días laborables ("tradeables"? ;-) ) de acabarlo, con plusvies del +47% sobre capital inicial.

Tuve una vez un conocido gay, que una vez me dijo en un botellón: "para dar por el culo, de vez en cuando tienes que ponerlo tú primero".

Obviamente establecí un perímetro de seguridad de unos 3 metros entre él y yo aquella noche, pero de vez en cuando recuerdo sus palabras cuando tradeo, y me ayudan mucho ::::::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Bank of Ireland (ADR) - Google Finance

Allied Irish Banks, plc. (ADR) - Google Finance

Por favor, alguno que entienda de Tecnicos que me le echen un ojo.

Ambas tienen un P/B menor de 0.2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Antes habéis hablado de chameleon, que ya no postea, pero últimamente faltan muchos más. Así a bote pronto yo echo en falta a:
> 
> Burney
> Benditaliquidez
> ...



y no te olvides de pepon... :fiufiu: Por cierto Carvil postea siempre donde Kujire, con el nick de Carlos...

Saludos...

PD: Lo de Speculo lo comenté hace tiempo, y se fue sin decir ni adiós... me gustaban sus comentarios...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Excel Maritime Carriers Ltd - Google Finance

Esta es para DP:

K-V Pharmaceutical Company - Google Finance

Luca ficha el P/S y P/B...


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Percebo, esta en modo --watching-- ... creo q lleva CRXX / DDSS o llevaba?

Festival del Humor, es un padawan de HL. XD


----------



## debianita (24 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ED: Gas Natural ha firmado en el día de hoy un préstamo por importe de €4.000 millones bajo la modalidad “Club Deal”.
> 
> Por cierto han abierto más cortos al Sabadell (sobretodo) y a Bankinter



Gracias Wata por la info, lo he leido de primera mano en la web de Cárpatos. Mira en cambio lo que dicen estos engaña gacelas:

Bankinter y Banesto, mucho por hacer aun

Hoy le he metido una remesa de cortos al Bankinter. Los gusanos parece que no cerrarán en verde.

Por cierto, cito al maestro Tonuel, "para que coño quieres el dinero si no es para meterle cortos a los bancos." Que ganas de meterle a CRI !!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pecata, a veces un hombre tiene que hacer lo que tiene que hacer :: y en mi caso lo he visto claro, he cerrado a pérdidas a primera hora de la mañana en 11040 frente a mi compra en 11100.
> 
> Mi análisis técnico me dice que hoy ha sido uno de los últimos días en que tocaremos por encima de 11K durante al menos unos cuantos días (no puedo precisar más allá).
> 
> ...



Yo es que solo llevo 1... y ahora mismo no estoy en nada más porque no lo veo claro ::. Enhorabuena por las plusvalías, un 47% no está nada mal.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> y no te olvides de pepon... :fiufiu: Por cierto Carvil postea siempre donde Kujire, con el nick de Carlos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Lo de Speculo lo comenté hace tiempo, y se fue sin decir ni adiós... me gustaban sus comentarios...



Pepon siempre está presente entre nosotros. Kujire le nombre mucho en sus encuestras.

No sabía que Carvil era Carlos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pepon siempre está presente entre nosotros. Kujire le nombre mucho en sus encuestras.
> 
> No sabía que Carvil era Carlos...



Pero si siempre pone soportes y resistencias... )

Nuevo mínimo del €/$ 1.33219...

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero si siempre pone soportes y resistencias... )
> 
> Nuevo mínimo del €/$ 1.33219...
> 
> Saludos...



Esto no puede deparar nada bueno... fue tocar el 1,38 y venirse abajo en barrena.


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Most of today's call volume is centered around NVAX's April 3 call, where 2,670 contracts have changed hands. Several large blocks have traded at the ask price, suggesting a bias toward buying activity, and implied volatility on this option has jumped 1.1% as a result. With just 1,418 contracts in residence at NVAX's April 3 call, it's a safe bet that speculators are adding new bullish bets at this strike today. By purchasing calls at the 3 strike, these traders are betting that NVAX will rally beyond $3 per share prior to April expiration. 


Out-of-the-Money Call Activity Spikes on Novavax, Inc. | Trading Floor Blog | SchaeffersResearch.com


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esto no puede deparar nada bueno... fue tocar el 1,38 y venirse abajo en barrena.



La tendencia que lleva desde 2001 lo lleva en las próximas semanas a 1,32x

Si pasa de ahí, tiene el soporte de 1,25$ donde lleva rebotando todo este tiempo, y sino nos iríamos a la línea de tendencia primaria desde el 1985, que lo lleva por debajo incluso de la paridad...

Saludos...


----------



## destr0 (24 Mar 2010)

Bueno, pues al final dentro en NVAX a 2,61


----------



## pollastre (24 Mar 2010)

> Enhorabuena por las plusvalías, un 47% no está nada mal.



Y tanto que no está mal... eso es lo que me preocupa. 
Que no sé aún si es que estoy en la buena dirección con el sistema que estoy desarrollando, o que simplemente he tenido suerte este mes.

El tiempo dará y quitará plusval.... esteeee... razones. ::


----------



## donpepito (24 Mar 2010)

Hay q vigilar el cierre... muchas gacelas han comprado en 2.3x y pueden hacer el dump.


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

A las buenas noches!

Al final me he hecho con una regleta-SAI, a partir de ahora la compañía eléctrica y los rayos de tormenta cercanos no serán motivo de jodienda para mis gráficos (siempre que no me dejen más de 8 minutos sin luz, claro).

A partir de ahora me bastaré yo solito


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Constellation Energy Group, Inc. - Google Finance


----------



## Hagen (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Al final me he hecho con una regleta-SAI, a partir de ahora la compañía eléctrica y los rayos de tormenta cercanos no serán motivo de jodienda para mis gráficos (siempre que no me dejen más de 8 minutos sin luz, claro).
> 
> A partir de ahora me bastaré yo solito



jajaja..........Ya no tienes excusa para palmar pasta..... muy bien hecho :Aplauso:


----------



## Hagen (24 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Y tanto que no está mal... eso es lo que me preocupa.
> Que no sé aún si es que estoy en la buena dirección con el sistema que estoy desarrollando, o que simplemente he tenido suerte este mes.
> 
> El tiempo dará y quitará plusval.... esteeee... razones. ::



lo que tienes que vigilar es el drawdown, cuantas veces la cagas seguida para saber si el mercado te hecha, intentalo con series historicas


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> lo que tienes que vigilar es el drawdown, cuantas veces la cagas seguida para saber si el mercado te hecha, intentalo con series historicas



Ahahahahahahahahahahahah, taliván, taliván, taliván. :no::no:

El mercado te ECHA, del verbo echar.


----------



## Hagen (24 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahah, taliván, taliván, taliván. :no::no:
> 
> El mercado te ECHA, del verbo echar.



Ya me pongo con la tiza 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Sacado de capital bolsa uno de los rara vez vistos, recuento de Elliot que da un escenario alcista hasta finales de año:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me gusta ese conteo, las ondas2 y 4 son siempre diferentes, o en tiempo o en estructura... lo dije el otro día y al final no subí el recuento :ouch:, a ver si mañana lo subo, parece que el S&P sube en ABC, solo que está ampliando la C con extensión de 5ª. Pasado el 112x fibo50%, parece que nos iremos a buscar los 122x fibo61,8% de toda la bajada...

Saludos...

PD: Otro mínimo en el €/$ 1.33124


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Constellation Energy Group, Inc. - Google Finance



Luca Ficha esto:

*ROE from Total Operations
50.7%

Return on Invested Capital
32.9%

Return on Assets
19.1%
*
Debt/Common Equity Ratio
0.54

Price/Book Ratio (Price/Equity)
0.82

Book Value per Share
$44.19

Total Debt/ Equit


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Silverleaf Resorts, Inc. - Google Finance

De estas hablamos si recordais hará unos 2 meses a 0.77


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder & Técnicos & Company INC.

Seguis viendo una caida a partir de mayo en los índices¿?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

The Student Loan Corp. - Google Finance


0.4 P/B


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mulder & Técnicos & Company INC.
> 
> Seguis viendo una caida a partir de mayo en los índices¿?



¿que te hace pensar que haya cambiado de idea?


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Mar 2010)

1.3306 ... ya casi estamos en el 1.32 pfff pfff 

Mañana me parece a mi que hasta que no aclaren el tema... va a estar peligroso meterse tanto largo como corto.

Buenas noches a todos :**


----------



## hornblower (24 Mar 2010)

Jodó con ONTY...
Supongo que ya lo habréis comentado....Un caso de inflamación de cerebro y suspenden todos los Trials; ojalá se resuelva todo rápido.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2010)

Me parece que vamos a tener algo de parón o bajada bursatil para la próxima semana...pero que no falte el rebujito 

La alcaldesa de Marbella cierra la sesión del Nasdaq en Nueva York - 24/03/10 - 2009587 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Si queréis ver los futuros de igmarkets sin tener que ver la publicidad de su página, están aquí.
> 
> Como va con java****** sirve para móviles que no soportan java, como el iphone, pero se actualiza en push y es bastante útil



destr0, ya nos han pillado con el carrito de los helados :ouch:


*Access Denied

This ********ality is being used without permission.*


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿que te hace pensar que haya cambiado de idea?



No no, nada... pero se me están poniendo los dientes largos, creo que por fin podré ganar algo con los cortos.:baba:


----------



## fmc (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> destr0, ya nos han pillado con el carrito de los helados :ouch:
> 
> 
> *Access Denied
> ...



En lugar de pinchar el enlace, cópialo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me parece que vamos a tener algo de parón o bajada bursatil para la próxima semana...pero que no falte el rebujito
> 
> La alcaldesa de Marbella cierra la sesión del Nasdaq en Nueva York - 24/03/10 - 2009587 - EcoDiario.es



Vaya mierda de país. Tanto como necesitamos....

Aunque sea algo off topic, creo honestamente que hay una generación de Españoles que se ha acostumbrado demasiado rapido y demasiado bien a vivir como millonetis sin serlo.

La vuelta al Alcampo va a ser dura.


----------



## tonuel (24 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Por cierto, cito al maestro Tonuel, "para que coño quieres el dinero si no es para meterle cortos a los bancos." Que ganas de meterle a CRI !!!!!



Llego a casa después de un largo dia... me conecto a ver como han ido las plusvas del dia... :baba:

y me veo a las criterias a 3,67... ::


Me voy a dormir... hasta mañana...







Saludos


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

Ja ja ja, Te pillé, vas ejerciendo de talivana por todo el foro 




> Iniciado por Achumfer Ver Mensaje
> ...
> Además creo que endureciendo las leyes contra los trabajos en B, contra la corrupción (pena de muerte ya) y grabar a los mas ricos, avanzariamos mucho mas que ladapidando al funcionario que en muchos casos es esencial (policia por ejemplo).



Talivana Pecata:



> ¿Les vamos a grabar en DVD o en audio? ¿O quizás les vamos a gravar?



Te dejo un gif promocional


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

Os dejo un pequeño reportaje sobre un "day trader" catalán. Ya lo vi hace unos meses en el programa dels matins de Cunit.

Es en catalán :rolleye:

El crac de la borsa


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Ja ja ja, Te pillé, vas ejerciendo de talivana por todo el foro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ja ja, es que me hacen daño las faltas de ortografía. Además, es que era un hilo anti-funcis (que raro, ¿no?) y tenía que participar...


----------



## rosonero (24 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ja ja ja, es que me hacen daño las faltas de ortografía. *Además, es que era un hilo anti-funcis* (que raro, ¿no?) y tenía que participar...



Je je Yo también me suelo dejar caer por ellos para dejar algún recadito o simplemente recordarles que el 28 ya he cobrado, mis 8 días de asuntos personales, mi horario intensivo ... 

Por cierto algo más sobre el personaje del day trader 

Josef Ajram JOSEF AJRAM


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2010)

Mediaset prevé cerrar fusión de Telecinco y Cuatro en tercer trimestre 2010


Mañana........ subirá más? ienso:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Mar 2010)

Buenas, he encontrado este valor, pero necesito alguien que eche las cartas. Aficionados y expertos serán bienvenidos.

Cotiza a precios del año 95. Y en términos de oro acción minimisimos historicos... Echarle un ojo .

The Student Loan Corp. - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Mar 2010)

Capialistas del mundo unios!

MBIA Inc. - Google Finance

A precios ochonteros total!


Bueno, por hoy ya es suficiente, estás son las que han ido cayendo en mis redes, ahora a ver cuales veis mejores a nivel tecnico.

Bona nit!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ja ja ja, es que me hacen daño las faltas de ortografía. Además, es que era un hilo anti-funcis (que raro, ¿no?) y tenía que participar...



Por lo que veo en este hilo nos juntamos la escoria del foro, funcionarios, *agentes de la propiedad inmobiliaria* y demas especuladores y vividores............. nos van a banear a todos 

Bueno, ya me he leido un informe de bolsa, es el comienzo de una formacion que me hara pasar de ser un analfabeto total ( solo en bolsa eh, no os paseis ni una cala ) a ser un tipo capaz de aportar algo al hilo y al club.

Cuando llegue el momento a cambio de lo que me estais enseñando aqui os dare informacion sobre como ganar dinero en mi profesion sin riesgos y sin invertir mucho dinero. 

Desde que he empezado a trabajar en esto hasta hoy, mas de 20 años, no me ha fallado mi olfato para predecir cambios de tendencia ( rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras ). Empece cuando aun era estudiante , cuarto de derecho y oposicion api recien aprobada, con una mesa camilla en una habitacion de casa de mi madre y 80.000 pesetas prestadas ( una semana de vida de mi "empresa" por aquel entonces) que pague religiosamente.

No soy millonario, pero si he conseguido un nivel de vida bastante por encima de la media, mantener 4 hijos y comprar un patrimonio que me garantiza una jubilacion digna.

Me siento en deuda con vosotros y espero poder devolveros algo.

Joder, me acabo de leer y casi me da verguenza el discurso comepollista de exaltacion de la amistad propio de una borrachera mayuscula :o ( y eso 1que no bebo xd )


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Por lo que veo en este hilo nos juntamos la escoria del foro, funcionarios, *agentes de la propiedad inmobiliaria* y demas especuladores y vividores............. nos van a banear a todos
> 
> Bueno, ya me he leido un informe de bolsa, es el comienzo de una formacion que me hara pasar de ser un analfabeto total ( solo en bolsa eh, no os paseis ni una cala ) a ser un tipo capaz de aportar algo al hilo y al club.
> 
> ...



Como sigáis así, en este hilo, váis a acabar haciendo el trenecito todos juntos.


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Como sigáis así, en este hilo, váis a acabar haciendo el trenecito todos juntos.



O la mítica Oruga Cachera.

(Mierda, no soy capaz de encontrar una foto escaneada de la OC ahora mismo).


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Como sigáis así, en este hilo, váis a acabar haciendo el trenecito todos juntos.



Me pido último...........
Por cierto Zuloman, que hacemos hoy con las San? aguantamos hasta los 10 euros o vendemos si hay gap?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

En el Stoxx diario veo una fuerte divergencia alcista pero en el diario del S&P veo una divergencia bajista, creo que hoy las cosas van a complicarse mucho. De todas formas esto confirma que por la mañana podríamos subir y por la tarde bajar, tal como tengo previsto para hoy.

Aun así creo que hoy deberíamos terminar el dia en verde en ambos índices.


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

Abengoa en el punto de mira.


----------



## debianita (25 Mar 2010)

Luca, hoy me salgo de TL5. Nos lees? De buena mañana y esta en +2% esto no hay que lo aguante.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Me pido último...........
> Por cierto Zuloman, *que hacemos hoy con las San? *aguantamos hasta los 10 euros o vendemos si hay gap?



si no las has vendido ya en la apertura, de momento :: ::

pero mi fe ciega en la muldermachine me dice que se cumplira eso de que aqui a las 12 subimos....... por si acaso pondre un sl si pasa de 9,86 ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, hoy me salgo de TL5. Nos lees? De buena mañana y esta en +2% esto no hay que lo aguante.



Buenos días... lo de TeleCirco y Criteria no tiene nombre... 

Y con el Ibex bajando... ::


----------



## debianita (25 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días... lo de TeleCirco y Criteria no tiene nombre...
> 
> Y con el Ibex bajando... ::



No os preocupeis acabo de poner la orden de compra de las mamachichos, comprare de mas y me pondre largo con 200 CFDs, entonces bajaran. 

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días... lo de TeleCirco y Criteria no tiene nombre...
> 
> Y con el Ibex bajando... ::



Para estar el Ibex bajando veo muchos componentes en verde, como se nota que es SAN el que manda.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Mar 2010)

A veces hemos comentado cosas de Fidelio por aquí, por si a alguien le interesa, os pondré la dirección de su informe:

Se respeta el canal alcista

Saludos...

PD: Mulder, a ver cuando te montas un blog!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para estar el Ibex bajando veo muchos componentes en verde, *como se nota que es SAN el que manda*.



no me lo recuerdes 

*PD: Mulder, a ver cuando te montas un blog!* pues seria una forma de ganarse una pasta en publicidad, en cuanto la gente comprobara el % de aciertos iba a tener muchos adictos piensatelo mulder


----------



## debianita (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Para estar el Ibex bajando veo muchos componentes en verde, como se nota que es SAN el que manda.




Aqui manda el tito botas 8:


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A veces hemos comentado cosas de Fidelio por aquí, por si a alguien le interesa, os pondré la dirección de su informe:
> 
> Se respeta el canal alcista
> 
> ...



Se me ha ocurrido algunas veces, pero creo que eso sería dispersar mucho las cosas y a mi no me gusta mucho esa dispersión. De todas formas si sigo acertando bien con el timing es posible que algún dia decida hacer mis informes de pago 

A veces lo digo en broma pero es algo que me planteo.

PD: Aunque no haría pagar solo por los informes, daría muchísima más información, incluso de acciones.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido algunas veces, pero creo que eso sería dispersar mucho las cosas y a mi no me gusta mucho esa dispersión. De todas formas si sigo acertando bien con el timing es posible que algún dia decida hacer mis informes de pago
> 
> A veces lo digo en broma pero es algo que me planteo.
> 
> PD: Aunque no haría pagar solo por los informes, daría muchísima más información, incluso de acciones.



Buenos días ^__^!

Espero que a nosotros no nos cobres  jajaja

Seré la voz de la contraria, umm el problema de los blogs, es que dejarías de charlar con nosotros a ser un anal-isto más...

Pero que sepas que se te apoyará :XX: .

Un saludo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no me lo recuerdes
> 
> *PD: Mulder, a ver cuando te montas un blog!* pues seria una forma de ganarse una pasta en publicidad, en cuanto la gente comprobara el % de aciertos iba a tener muchos adictos piensatelo mulder




Ni caso, hace unos pocos años yo fui bastante seguido, me animaron a hacer un blog, me mandaban hasta regalos por correo agradeciendo mis aciertos, flores al hospital cuando nacieron mis hijas de gente a quien jamás vi la cara...

Un buen dia de 2007 y oliendome que algo malo se avecinaba me salí de la bolsa, avisando a todos mis fans de mis intenciones y el porqué, joder, me llegaron hasta amenazas de muerte.

Pocos días después cayo Astroc y en vez de disculpas dandome la razón me llegaron todavía más amenazas de muerte, jejeje.

Forear y dar opiniones está muy bien pero descubrí que cuando la gene empieza a operar exclusivamente según tus criterios lo mejor es desaparecer y volver al anonimato.

Y que cada palo aguante su vela.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Ni caso, hace unos pocos años yo fui bastante seguido, me animaron a hacer un blog, me mandaban hasta regalos por correo agradeciendo mis aciertos, flores al hospital cuando nacieron mis hijas de gente a quien jamás vi la cara...



Juas, tranquilo que aquí somos muy perroflautas jaja, elogios si... ya algo más pfff ).

Bienvenido y postea cuando te apetezca.

Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Ni caso, hace unos pocos años yo fui bastante seguido, me animaron a hacer un blog, me mandaban hasta regalos por correo agradeciendo mis aciertos, flores al hospital cuando nacieron mis hijas de gente a quien jamás vi la cara...
> 
> Un buen dia de 2007 y oliendome que algo malo se avecinaba me salí de la bolsa, avisando a todos mis fans de mis intenciones y el porqué, joder, me llegaron hasta amenazas de muerte.
> 
> ...



Joder que fuerte. A mi lo maximo que me ha pasado, fue cuando a finales de 2005 dije que mucho ojo con la burbuja y posteriormente en los años siguientes hice mas radical mi discurso burbujista, los " colegas" ( de las franquicias inmobiliarias que no tienen ni idea ) se me echaron encima, incluso intentaron hackearme la web....... al final dsaparecieron.

Nunca pense que la gente llegara hasta los extremos que dices :8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

:8: :8: :8:

çmirar URBAS parce que viene el rebote


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

Sinceramente peinso que el ser humano es muy desagradecido. Si intentas ayudar y sale todo bien, muchas veces ni te lo agradecen, pero cuidado como intentes ayudar y salga mal, todo el mundo se te echa encima.......


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Sinceramente peinso que el ser humano es muy desagradecido. Si intentas ayudar y sale todo bien, muchas veces ni te lo agradecen, pero cuidado como intentes ayudar y salga mal, todo el mundo se te echa encima.......



Pfff, aunque suene feo favores, a muy poca gente y midiendo el que, y el como... que gran verdad es que le puedes hacer mil favores que como no le hagas el último ya eres un cabrón. 

Así que me ahorro los anteriores 

Un saludo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Joder que fuerte. A mi lo maximo que me ha pasado, fue cuando a finales de 2005 dije que mucho ojo con la burbuja y posteriormente en los años siguientes hice mas radical mi discurso burbujista, los " colegas" ( de las franquicias inmobiliarias que no tienen ni idea ) se me echaron encima, incluso intentaron hackearme la web....... al final dsaparecieron.
> 
> Nunca pense que la gente llegara hasta los extremos que dices :8:



Las personas, como bien sabes somos capaces de lo mejor y de lo peor, ni entendía los detalles excesivos por parte de algunas personas cuando ganaban pasta ni las reacciones que algunos tuvieron hacia mi cuando se jodió el asunto.

Como decía Kostolany la única estrategia buena es la que se trabaja uno mismo, se gane o se pierda.

También es cierto que yo siempre movía cantidades pequeñas (nunca más de 20000 por operación) y sin embargo había gente del grupete virtual que llegamos a montar que me consta que movía mucho más.

Ahora sobrevivo a consta del estado (grupo C), jaja.


Si yo también soy funcionario y especulador inmobiliario, sigo la bolsa, pero los tiempos de 30 operaciones diarias quedaron atrás, ahora si hago alguna operación me pongo hasta nervioso, jeje.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> Espero que a nosotros no nos cobres  jajaja
> 
> ...



Si no fuera por vosotros jamás habría llegado al nivel de ahora, las críticas externas son para mi un buen motivo para mejorar. Yo no tengo un jefe que me presione, pero por mi mismo no llegaría al nivel de exigencia que se 'me impone' desde aquí. 

Pero que nadie se engañe, soy yo mismo quien trata las críticas como una exigencia porque eso acaba siendo bueno para mi propio trading, es una presión que yo mismo no podría imponerme por muy mal que me fueran las cosas, al exponer las previsiones en un foro público siempre hay algún reticente o alguien que tiene una idea opuesta.

Es como una especie de reto.

edito: migozoenunpozo (vaya nick) podrías poner aquí tus previsiones bolsísitcas, creo que nadie te enviará amenazas de muerte


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas, tranquilo que aquí somos muy perroflautas jaja, elogios si... ya algo más pfff ).
> 
> Bienvenido y postea cuando te apetezca.
> 
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias, os sigo desde hace tiempo.

Muy bueno ese mulder, por cierto, mulder era mi nick en los foros cuando era opositor, jejeje, curiosa casualidad.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si no fuera por vosotros jamás habría llegado al nivel de ahora, las críticas externas son para mi un buen motivo para mejorar. Yo no tengo un jefe que me presione, pero por mi mismo no llegaría al nivel de exigencia que se 'me impone' desde aquí.
> 
> Pero que nadie se engañe, soy yo mismo quien trata las críticas como una exigencia porque eso acaba siendo bueno para mi propio trading, es una presión que yo mismo no podría imponerme por muy mal que me fueran las cosas, al exponer las previsiones en un foro público siempre hay algún reticente o alguien que tiene una idea opuesta.
> 
> ...



En intradia he perdido feeling pero a medio las I.Renovables van a dar alegrias, aunque a dia de hoy no lo parezca.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2010)

El botas está esperando a Mulder en la puerta


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El botas está esperando a Mulder en la puerta



Espero que sea para darme un jugoso cheque que me retire para toda la vida


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2010)

Roso, ¿has leído el último hilo que hay allí?


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

Si alguno está pensando en ponerse CORTO, ojito que como la cumbre salga bien, esto puede explotar al alza... y Viceversa, aunque me decanto más por lo del alza.

Ale ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

Urbas va subiendo............ te atreves zuloman?
y el San a ver si nos da una alegria


----------



## rosonero (25 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Roso, ¿has leído el último hilo que hay allí?



Voy, que a primera hora ando algo ocupado con los biberones, pañales y cremas varias.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Si alguno está pensando en ponerse CORTO, ojito que como la cumbre salga bien, esto puede explotar al alza... y Viceversa, aunque me decanto más por lo del alza.
> 
> Ale ::



Con tanto político junto dudo que salga nada bueno :abajo:


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Mar 2010)

Buenos días
Abierto largo de Ibex en 10944
S2


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Voy, que a primera hora ando algo ocupado con los biberones, pañales y cremas varias.




Te resumo: la maison est fermée


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

Jaja, no te lo discuto, pero me recorren sudores fríos el pensar que esto pegue un zambombazo para arriba de esos que tarden en volver o no vuelven al punto de inicio.

LLevamos bastante aguantados por la excusa de Grecia en comparación de los Yankis...


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Jaja, no te lo discuto, pero me recorren sudores fríos el pensar que esto pegue un zambombazo para arriba de esos que tarden en volver o no vuelven al punto de inicio.
> 
> LLevamos bastante aguantados por la excusa de Grecia en comparación de los Yankis...



No me gusta especular con datos macro, aún menos con reuniones políticas :cook:

Tengo orden de venta para los largos a 2824 de stoxx de ayer a 2857. Espero que llegue ahí antes :rolleye:


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Jaja, no te lo discuto, pero me recorren sudores fríos el pensar que esto pegue un zambombazo para arriba de esos que tarden en volver o no vuelven al punto de inicio.
> 
> LLevamos bastante aguantados por la excusa de Grecia en comparación de los Yankis...



Ya arranca con el rumor,venderé con la noticia.
Mas que rumor es whishfullthinkismo generalizado.


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

No soy un gran fan de los fundamentales, pero por una vez me mojaré con ellos: presumo que esto es un calentón-inflada previo a la reunión de hoy, que sobradamente saben que se va a saldar de nuevo sin un duro encima de la mesa para Grecia... 

...momento en que tendremos gran O'Guano con la excusa del fracaso enésimo en el asunto de los helenos, acompañado de la lógica pillada gacelil de aquellos tiernos ejemplares que, habiendo caído en la trampa, estuvieran largos.

Por lo demás, sería totalmente ilógico que volvieramos a superar los 11K, si sólo sea por el canal bajista en el que estamos, además del MACDH que lleva varios días ya gritándonos y haciendo gestos con los brazos de que los bulls están llegando al punto de extenuación...

venga, ahora poneos largos y ganad pasta. No falla ;-)


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

alguien opina sobre Ibla?


----------



## debianita (25 Mar 2010)

MADRID (EFE Dow Jones)--El Gobierno español se comprometería a pagar el 9% de la eventual asistencia a Grecia, informó el jueves El País, citando a fuentes gubernamentales. 

No está clara la cuantía del posible paquete de ayuda a Grecia, pero podría estar entre EUR20.000 millones y EUR30.000 millones, de acuerdo con el rotativo. 

De ese total, España podría aportar unos EUR2.000 millones, que corresponderían a su peso económico en la UE, según el diario, que añadió que Alemania podría tener que aportar en torno a un 22% del rescate.


EDIT: Estamos para ir pagando :XX:, que ZParo pague subsidios a los yogures ya!!! madre mia ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2010)

Os salisteis todos de ACA? ::


----------



## tonuel (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Espero que sea para darme un jugoso cheque que me retire para toda la vida



Mi amigo Emilio tiene mejores métodos para retirar a la gente...








Saludos


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

Parece que la faceta casposa de Alierta tiene sus seguidores incondicionales:

Los editores exigen a Google que pague por sus contenidos en Cincodias.com

Como esto siga así me parece que vamos a ir detrás de los chinos.


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Mar 2010)

Pollastre ha hecho una lectura perfecta de la situación.
Yo también creo que esto no se aclara hoy.Mientras a surfear.
S2


----------



## debianita (25 Mar 2010)

Hamijos soy gafe, acabo de cerrar mis cortos de las mamachichos y he pillado 200 CFDs de compra de las mismas y ahora empieza a bajar :XX: Me parece que me voy a dedicar al Bingo.


----------



## Interesado (25 Mar 2010)

Buenos días forería,

MTS está respondiendo bastante bien (+2%), creo que tiene recorrido al menos hasta los 32.8.

GRF está bastante más parada. No va mal, pero tampoco despunta. Las dejaré todo el día de hoy y si no superan la MM50 creo que las largaré.

De mientras estoy buscando alguna otra interesante para entrar.


----------



## rosonero (25 Mar 2010)

> Trichet [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> Acaba de dar un apoyo a los bancos y es que el BCE va a extender más allá de finales de 2010 el que se acepten colaterales de menor calidad para sus préstamos. En 2008 bajó el rating exigido a BBB- desde A-. Esto está apoyando a los bancos.



El SAN a por los 12 € y para Trichet y el BCE les queda que ni pintado la carita  ::


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Mar 2010)

Ojo CNBC live:
La Merkel acaba de declarar que hoy no se decidirá nada.

Ya tengo la mano sobre la tecla roja...al mínimo amago...sell! sell!


----------



## rosonero (25 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Buenos días forería,
> 
> MTS está respondiendo bastante bien (+2%), creo que tiene recorrido al menos hasta los 32.8.
> 
> ...



Me alegro de que hayas acertado pero .......... ese "*De*_ mientras_" se lo voy a pasar a Talivana Pecata a ver si es correcto.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ojo CNBC live:
> La Merkel acaba de declarar que hoy no se decidirá nada.
> 
> Ya tengo la mano sobre la tecla roja...al mínimo amago...sell! sell!



Hoy no, pero mañana sí, ...que me huele a guano del gordo


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Mar 2010)

Vendido largo de Ibex en 10972 +1,73%

Es una pena porque en 11000 el warri se me habría puesto itm.

Despues de lo dicho por la teutona ya no me fío.
S2


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Mar 2010)

Largo en Tubos r. se dispara al alza!!

Evolución del valor de TUBOS REUNIDOS - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## percebe (25 Mar 2010)

ACA ¿tiene un bache gordo entre 13,30 y 13,40 o estoy yo liao?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

El Stoxx ha hecho doble techo de momento, pero creo que ya nos toca girar.


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

percebe dijo:


> ACA ¿tiene un bache gordo entre 13,30 y 13,40 o estoy yo liao?



Tiene una muy menor en 13.33, las importantes están en 13.15 y 13.51, sobre todo esta última.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

stop lost en san a 9,88 , yo ya no pierdo :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx ha hecho doble techo de momento, pero creo que ya nos toca girar.



Por girar quieres decir romperlo o bajar?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por girar quieres decir romperlo o bajar?



Bajar, creo que ya va a empezar el wano de fin de mes que tenemos pendiente, pero de momento solo será un comienzo hoy nos toca abrazar el verde.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> stop lost en san a 9,88 , yo ya no pierdo :no:



Mental o real?, porque si es real te saltará con mucha facilidad y haber aguantado un dia para nada.......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Urbas va subiendo............ te atreves zuloman?
> y el San a ver si nos da una alegria





Mulder dijo:


> Bajar, creo que ya va a empezar el wano de fin de mes que tenemos pendiente, pero de momento solo será un comienzo hoy nos toca abrazar el verde.





LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mental o real?, porque si es real te saltará con mucha facilidad y haber aguantado un dia para nada.......



Pues si me salta el stop lost me voy a meter en Urbas si no se ha disparado mucho.

Subo stp lost en san a 9,92 , a mi no me pillan hoy, ademas dice Mulder que toica darse la vuelta :bla:


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2010)

Wata, los de ARIAd se han puesto las botas con accs a ZERO USD... luego vamos los accionistas y nos quejamos!!!

Free SEC Filings Email Alerts - SECFilings.com

Pulsa en la opción de buscar ALL


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> *stop lost* en san a 9,88 , yo ya no pierdo :no:



Zuloman, por los [limitados] poderes que me han sido conferidos, cúmpleme manifestarte que Pecata Talivana no limita sus actuaciones inspectoras a gazapos escritos en la lengua de Cervantes, sino que también creo que le pega a la de Shakespeare...

en consecuencia, te conmino a que sustituyas el "stop perdido" (stop lost) por el "detener pérdida" (stop loss) de forma inmediata, o me iré a chivarme a ella ::::::


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues si me salta el stop lost me voy a meter en Urbas si no se ha disparado mucho.
> 
> Subo stp lost en san a 9,92 , a mi no me pillan hoy, ademas dice Mulder que toica darse la vuelta :bla:



Zulo, poner un Stop tan cercano solo sirve para regalar algunos céntimos, si las quieres liquidar, véndelas.

Oro, petroleo y un poco el euro subiendo.
También estoy esperando para liquidar largos y ya al final de la sesión pensaremos. De momento veo peligroso el tema.


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

40 a la compra en 10991 :fiufiu:

y los han comprado. sabéis que toca, no?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues si me salta el stop lost me voy a meter en Urbas si no se ha disparado mucho.
> 
> Subo stp lost en san a 9,92 , a mi no me pillan hoy, ademas dice Mulder que toica darse la vuelta :bla:



Como alguien me ha quitado el título oficial de talivan hortojrafico del hilo, voy a ponerme de talivan en inglés:

Se dice Stop *Loss*

Es que cada que veo lost me pica el ojo 

edito: Uff, como está esto hoy, no he dicho nada de giro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

subo stop loss a 9,97 

los nervios hoygan , mulder :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: una vez mas lo has clavado CAMPEON

VENDIDO A 9,97


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

yo he colocado el stop en 9.95 y aun me aguanta.
Me gustaría meterme en Iberia cuando salga de San.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo he colocado el stop en 9.95 y aun me aguanta.
> Me gustaría meterme en Iberia cuando salga de San.



nos atrevemos con urbas ?? ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2010)

Sold EX 2.857.

[Cash status ON]


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> nos atrevemos con urbas ?? ::



si salgo de San, sí....... me gustan los chicharros estilo Afirma, colonial, urbas, etc jejejejeje


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

Acabo de vender otras pocas CRI en 3.705, me guardo otras para intentar venderlas en 3.72 (Aquí aprovecho la venta para ponerme corto). Con poca carga que vivo más tranquilo y suben mis aciertos.

Lángaro: Grrrr!! `__´!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> si salgo de San, sí....... me gustan los chicharros estilo Afirma, colonial, urbas, etc jejejejeje



vamos a coordinarnos, hay 20700 titulos a 0,119 yo pillo 130000 ¿ acabas tu con el resto ?


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

habéis visto la señal que os he dicho antes, no?

Edit: ya van 36 puntos desde entonces


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vamos a coordinarnos, hay 20700 titulos a 0,119 yo pillo 130000 ¿ acabas tu con el resto ?



13.000 o 130.000?


----------



## Interesado (25 Mar 2010)

Fuera de MTS a 32.81. Esperando con la caña que recorte para volver a entrar y también a Iberdrola sobre 6.25.

Ya he hecho el día, pero a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

compradas urbas a 0,119 , que Dios me pille confesado :X

EDITO: Algunos no aprenderemos nunca, solo comprar a 0,119 ya baja a 0,118 .... voy a poner stop loss antes de que me joda todos los beneficios de hacerle caso a Mulder :X


----------



## pyn (25 Mar 2010)

¿Seguís viendo recortes de cara a la tarde?


----------



## Interesado (25 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Seguís viendo recortes de cara a la tarde?



Al menos en el IBEX, dónde hemos hecho máximos de ayer, creo que toca corregir un poco para subir hacia el final de sesión.
Pero no me hagas mucho caso, es más que nada una intuición.



zuloman dijo:


> compradas urbas a 0,119 , que Dios me pille confesado :X
> 
> EDITO: Algunos no aprenderemos nunca, solo comprar a 0,119 ya baja a 0,118 .... voy a poner stop loss antes de que me joda todos los beneficios de hacerle caso a Mulder :X



El miedo es tu amigo Zulo. Yendo de la mano de Mulder es fácil olvidarlo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

vendidas San a 10


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> vendidas San a 10



al final acompañas en Urbas o :cook: :cook: :cook:


venga que van a aprovechar los dias de semana santa para recomprar todo lo vendido y la van a subir ( mode deseo on )


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

voy a esperar a ver si como dice Mulder baja un poco el mercado y entro mas tarde en algo. Urbas a 1.117?????????


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> al final acompañas en Urbas o :cook: :cook: :cook:
> 
> 
> venga que van a aprovechar los dias de semana santa para recomprar todo lo vendido y la van a subir ( mode deseo on )



si has comprado 130.000 acciones...... juegas mucho dinero para mi capacidad.
yo soy un matao que intentar sacar un poco mas al mes a mi exigua nomina:´´´´(


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

30 a la compra en 11023 :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> voy a esperar a ver si como dice Mulder baja un poco el mercado y entro mas tarde en algo. Urbas a 1.117?????????



espero que no toque el 0,117, puse stop en 116 y me acojonaria mucho :cook:

mas bien lo ideal seria que se fuera a 0, 122 y pudiera subir el stop a 0,121 , ya estoy un poco harto de :: :: :: en urbas y me muero por una venganza


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

alguien que sepa hacer analisis tecnico..... teniendo en cuenta que lleva bajando urbas a razon de un 2 % diario desde hace tiempo inmemorial, ¿ se podria deducir del grafico de la sesion de hoy que haya un rebote ? si es asi ¿ hasta donde ?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> espero que no toque el 0,117, puse stop en 116 y me acojonaria mucho :cook:
> 
> mas bien lo ideal seria que se fuera a 0, 122 y pudiera subir el stop a 0,121 , ya estoy un poco harto de :: :: :: en urbas y me muero por una venganza



Está más que demostrado en este hilo que todo aquel que entra en un valor para vengarse acaba saliendo más trasquilado que antes.

edito: del gráfico no deduzco ningún rebote.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

captado el mensaje, orden de venta a 120 y a otra cosa mariposa


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

Joder, qué fuerte me ha parecido la historia de migozoenunpozo... la psique humana llega a extremos impresionantes.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> captado el mensaje, orden de venta a 120 y a otra cosa mariposa



!! Esto me ha dolido :´(. Te digo yo 100 veces que no entres y ni caso xD te lo dice Mulder... y ... :XX: jaja

Un saludo

He largado el resto del paquete de las Cri en 3.715. (Quito algo de info...)


----------



## Claca (25 Mar 2010)

¡Buenas!

Hoy han salido los datos de la encuesta de sentimiento en el mercado español. Los resultados son los siguientes:

Sentimiento de mercado en España

Alcista 43.7% 
Neutral 14.3% 
Bajista 42.1% 

La semana pasada estaba así:

_Alcista 57.4% 
Neutral 13.9% 
Bajista 28.7% _

Está claro que al mínimo susto saltan las alarmas. Así es difícil caer sostenidamente.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2010)

Esta demostrado que las gacelillas sólo aprenden a palos...

el ibex es un buen training para empezar a sacar heridas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Mar 2010)

MBI: Resumen de MBIA Inc. Common Stock - Yahoo! Finanzas

Por favor que alguien me eche las cartas a esta...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> MBI: Resumen de MBIA Inc. Common Stock - Yahoo! Finanzas
> 
> Por favor que alguien me eche las cartas a esta...



En esta estuve yo hace tiempo ya... según Kuji,estaba muy malita... y por las subidas y bajadas que ha tenido, acojonaba la verdad.

Un saludo


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

dentro de Ibla a 2.69


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

A las 15:00 habla el barbas, se espera mucha volatilidad


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

Zuloman, te atreves con unas Mesa? jejejejeejeje


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

No me gusta el camino que está tomando el euro desde el máximo intradiario, pero nada de nada.

http://ac2.it-finance.com/ACMLight/lightplus.phtml


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> No me gusta el camino que está tomando el euro desde el máximo intradiario, pero nada de nada.
> 
> http://ac2.it-finance.com/ACMLight/lightplus.phtml



Yo lo vengo siguiendo desde hace días, de él, dependen muchos sectores como por ejemplo la energía...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes.

Todavía no me ha entrado el margin call, pero me falta muy poco.

Porqué os da miedo el euro?

EDIT: Las GAM a 10,37!!!!!!!! qué pasada...


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Todavía no me ha entrado el margin call, pero me falta muy poco.
> 
> ...



A mi más que miedo me dan esperanza, que también voy corto, aunque palmo poco y ya me esperaba movimiento en mi contra para hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2010)

Tomad barbas

Bernanke repite discurso: los tipos se mantendrán para apoyar el crecimiento - 25/03/10 - 2011575 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2010)

ARIA se atragantó hoy de plusvalías.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi más que miedo me dan esperanza, que también voy corto, aunque palmo poco y ya me esperaba movimiento en mi contra para hoy.



Yo voy a apostar por el inmovilismo, me quedo como estoy y si entra el margin pues owned y si puedo salir sin pérdidas pues bien.

Me tomo unas vacaciones, leo libros preparo sistema de money management y una de intradía y otro mensual sea cual sea el resultado. pero seguramente hasta 2011 pase de operar.

Acierto muchísimo más con el mercado americano así que del Chulibex me retiro definitivamente cuando cierre esta operación.


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

Bueno, yo creo que ya deberíamos haber tocado techo por hoy y por toda la semana, las señales de wano son tan numerosas y abundantes que ya no tiene sentido seguir tan arriba como estamos, nos tocan unos dias de corregir la brutal sobrecompra que tenemos.

Y eso debería empezar ya.

PD: esta vez espero no equivocarme.


----------



## kokaine (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder con las ACA diste en el pleno. Ya casi me da pena venderlas, no se si aguantarlas un poco mas.

Y no crees que pese a la brutal sobrecompra, puede ser el momento (con semana santa por medio) de estirar mas la situación??


----------



## Hagen (25 Mar 2010)

las 4 ultimas sesiones de trimestre suelen ser bajistas.........para luego empezar el rally de abril....


----------



## kokaine (25 Mar 2010)

Leo en tantos blogs, foros, webs, etc, y todo el mundo lo califica igual: brutal sobrecompra, hace falta (aunque sea para seguir subiendo) una corrección "decente". 

Luego por la típica regla de la opinión contraria ¿no seria el momento de alargar mas esta subida??


----------



## Hagen (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo voy a apostar por el inmovilismo, me quedo como estoy y si entra el margin pues owned y si puedo salir sin pérdidas pues bien.
> 
> Me tomo unas vacaciones, leo libros preparo sistema de money management y una de intradía y otro mensual sea cual sea el resultado. pero seguramente hasta 2011 pase de operar.
> 
> Acierto muchísimo más con el mercado americano así que del Chulibex me retiro definitivamente cuando cierre esta operación.



Luca, 

Te recomiendo que no dejes de hacer papertrading..... y que se pases por aqui de vez en cuando


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

Quien lleva Grifols? las manteneis o como dice Mulder vendemos todo y esperamos?


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2010)

Luca, por una racha mala, no puedes dejar el mercado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

Luca, no puedes dejarlo, a quien voy a seguir?????? despues de Mulder, eres mi siguiente oráculo. Por lo menos aunque lo hagas sobre el papel sigue diciendo donde entrarias.........


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Luca,
> 
> Te recomiendo que no dejes de hacer papertrading..... y que se pases por aqui de vez en cuando



De eso se trata, quiero preparar un método para intradía (el que tenía funcionaba muy bien hasta que vino la sobrecompra, tengo que pulirlo) y otro de más l/p para compensar pérdidas y poder jugar más fuerte.


----------



## tonuel (25 Mar 2010)

¿He oido guano...? :baba:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, por una racha mala, no puedes dejar el mercado.



Si te quedas sin dinero, ¿puedes seguir jugando?

Mi objetivo es hacer capital para meterlo en la economía real y vivir de algún negocio propio, no tengo intención de vivir de ésto ya que es muy estresante e inestable, por lo menos la capacidad de arriesgar dinero y soportar pérdidas la estoy entrenando a tope, eso es muy importante a la hora de montar cualquier actividad.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Luca, no puedes dejarlo, a quien voy a seguir?????? despues de Mulder, eres mi siguiente oráculo. Por lo menos aunque lo hagas sobre el papel sigue diciendo donde entrarias.........



Debes de seguirte atí mismo, incluso cuando no aciertes.

Si un día se cae el foro, ¿podrías operar?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

Pues yo he aprovechado el dia de hoy para reescribir mi programa de estadísticas, he pasado de dos dias para crear las estadísticas de los casi 400 valores que tengo a media hora 

Ahora voy a tener también datos de gaps, cierre contra cierre y variaciones de volumen.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo he aprovechado el dia de hoy para reescribir mi programa de estadísticas, he pasado de dos dias para crear las estadísticas de los casi 400 valores que tengo a media hora
> 
> Ahora voy a tener también datos de gaps, cierre contra cierre y variaciones de volumen.



Mulder, ese tema de los GAPS con el Nasdaq te haría millonario en un año...


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

váis viendo el club no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿He oido guano...? :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:




Corrección y en semana santa por supuesto para pillar a todas las gacelas, pero después seguiremos subiendo hacia los 13000 peponianos...

Creo que deberían de tener más en cuenta a Pepón, el sí que sabe del Chulibex...


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder, ese tema de los GAPS con el Nasdaq te haría millonario en un año...



Pues sírvase explicarme la técnica operativa y haré pruebas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Debes de seguirte atí mismo, incluso cuando no aciertes.
> 
> Si un día se cae el foro, ¿podrías operar?



jejejejeje claro que lo haría como lo he hecho hasta ahora, pero en vez de guiarme por intuición y unos pequeños conocimientos como hacia antes de conoceros, prefiero leeros y sacar conclusiones propias.

si te fijas suelo meterme en valores que yo creo que ni mirais...... asi palmo siempre, pero bueno a veces hay suerte, como hoy con tubacex...


----------



## aksarben (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo he aprovechado el dia de hoy para reescribir mi programa de estadísticas, he pasado de dos dias para crear las estadísticas de los casi 400 valores que tengo a media hora



Eso es una pedazo de optimización 96:1 :baba:


----------



## Claca (25 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> váis viendo el club no?



Sí. Se agradece el esfuerzo.


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Sí. Se agradece el esfuerzo.



Con la última debería acercarse a 11086


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2010)

Como un dia falle mulder a lo grande, lo comentado por migozoenunpozo se va quedar corto


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

Particularmente si MULDER falla, volveré a preguntarle de nuevo ya que me ha demostrado que no suele repetir los errores. Además el que falla seré yo al meter mi dinero....


----------



## Interesado (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Quien lleva Grifols? las manteneis o como dice Mulder vendemos todo y esperamos?



Yo tengo un primer objetivo en 11.40 que debería estar al caer. En principio es una acción bastante defensiva, está respondiendo y creo que puede funcionar bien aunque lo demás baje.

Si no quieres arriesgarte, suelta sobre 11.31. Peligro si pierde los 11.25 o la MM50.


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

Están metiendo unos pedrazos impresionantes a la compra en el DJ. Pero impresionantes, en serio

ADVFN - ADVFN


----------



## rosonero (25 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Con la última debería acercarse a 11086



Te hemos dejado algunas cuestiones


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos. Que verdecito y primaveral está todo... me refiero al IBEX, claro, porque aquí llueve.

Pollastre estoy cerca del verde...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues sírvase explicarme la técnica operativa y haré pruebas.



PM entre +2% +5% =ponerse corto en apertura hasta cerrar GAP con tolerancia +- 0,05

PM entre -2% -5% =ponerse largo en apertura hasta cerrar GAP con tolerancia +- 0,05

Esto para valores con órdenes diarias de al menos 2k y volumen medio.

Funciona muy bien con MPEL DPTR ARIA NVAX.... y un milón más de acciones...

Acierta más del 60%


----------



## benbelin (25 Mar 2010)

*como veis el sp*

Pensais que la rotura de 1175 del SP es la buena en este golpe?

Si es asi hasta donde puede llegar hoy 1182?


----------



## debianita (25 Mar 2010)

Dos prengutas, que es lo de la casa de campo? Que hay que hacer para hacerse socio 

Luca, me alegra leerte. Ya estoy fuera de los cortos mamachichos que pillado 200 cfds en compra, ahora estan planas, este es mi sino.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

grifols 11.31 pero me gusta sufrir, por lo tanto mantengo hasta ..........12


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

benbelin dijo:


> Pensais que la rotura de 1175 del SP es la buena en este golpe?
> 
> Si es asi hasta donde puede llegar hoy 1182?



Ese nivel es muy importante y no debería pasar de ahí por ahora, pero en vista de que parecen ir con un cohete en el trasero no estoy del todo seguro. En este momento debería empezar todo a calmarse un poco.


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

> Pollastre estoy cerca del verde...



Aprovecha y vende, Pecatísima... no me fío un carajo, en serio. Una cosa es el intradía, otra cómo acaba el día, y otra la tendencia (aunque sea a corto plazo).

Te lo digo en serio, tu talibanismo hortojráfico me hace sentir cierta simpatía por tí, y no me gustaría que palmases ese mini.

No hay absolutamente ningún motivo, preciso más, ningún motivo REAL para que hayamos pasado los 11K. Vende aunque sea a pérdidas mínimas, per deux, no te fíes que creo que nos va a caer gorda en breve.

vendeeeeeeed, insensatos! que viene el balrog de Moria !


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Dos prengutas, que es lo de la casa de campo? Que hay que hacer para hacerse socio
> 
> Luca, me alegra leerte. Ya estoy fuera de los cortos mamachichos que pillado 200 cfds en compra, ahora estan planas, este es mi sino.



Yo no he cerrado ninguno.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Aprovecha y vende, Pecatísima... no me fío un carajo, en serio. Una cosa es el intradía, otra cómo acaba el día, y otra la tendencia (aunque sea a corto plazo).
> 
> Te lo digo en serio, tu talibanismo hortojráfico me hace sentir cierta simpatía por tí, y no me gustaría que palmases ese mini.
> 
> ...



Estoy vendido desde hace tiempo y he agotado la vaselina en mi provincia.


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

Siempre ganan los mismos, véis?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Telecinco bajista por Beta en intradía, Debianita cuidado con los largos....

GAM se merece unos cortos si llega a 10,60 en semana santa se va a meter una buena leche


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Aprovecha y vende, Pecatísima... no me fío un carajo, en serio. Una cosa es el intradía, otra cómo acaba el día, y otra la tendencia (aunque sea a corto plazo).
> 
> Te lo digo en serio, tu talibanismo hortojráfico me hace sentir cierta simpatía por tí, y no me gustaría que palmases ese mini.
> 
> ...



Fuera en 11060.


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy vendido desde hace tiempo y he agotado la vaselina en mi provincia.



Aún estás dentro, Calador. 
Seguimos aquí, y es lo que importa.

No vendas desastre antes siquiera de haber sido derrotado.


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera en 11060.



Bravo, Pecatísima. 
Eso es money management, y disciplina monetaria.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Aún estás dentro, Calador.
> Seguimos aquí, y es lo que importa.
> 
> No vendas desastre antes siquiera de haber sido derrotado.




Mi esperanza es que "exteban" muera por sobredosis.

Estoy en margin call prácticamente... tengo planteamientos realistas...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera en 11060.



Creo que lo que pasa es que TODO el mundo está perdido total.... y se van metiendo cortos según va subiendo porque ya esto no tiene explicación...

Y así sigue subiendo, con el Gas de los cortos que van cerrando y la FED empujando.

Que levante la mano el que no esté corto.. :abajo: jaja


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Creo que lo que pasa es que TODO el mundo está perdido total.... y se van metiendo cortos según va subiendo porque ya esto no tiene explicación...
> 
> Y así sigue subiendo, con el Gas de los cortos que van cerrando y la FED empujando.
> 
> Que levante la mano el que no esté corto.. :abajo: jaja


----------



## debianita (25 Mar 2010)

Luca, llevo un SL ceñido, no me vuelve a pasar lo de palmar a lo grande, almenos eso deseo


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

yo no estoy corto mas que nada, porque no tengo ni idea de como se hace.............


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2010)

Con la caña esperando a corto en el EX 2.886.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

me refiero a que no tengo muy claro como se hace desde la plataforma desde la que opero, lo hago desde citibank.... por favor no os metais mucho conmigo............


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo no estoy corto mas que nada, porque no tengo ni idea de como se hace.............



CFDs si es con acciones, también con futuros sobre índices.


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

Corto en 11.020 con 10 minis y perdiendo hoy -320€ ahora mismo, pero hasta los ratones de Córcega saben que los 10 miinis y mis cojones se quedan hoy en overrolling si a las 17:29 no me convence la situación.

A robar a Sierra Morena, vamos.


----------



## Interesado (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> grifols 11.31 pero me gusta sufrir, por lo tanto mantengo hasta ..........12



Los niveles que te he dado son para intradía.

Está en una zona difícil. Yo creo que puede volver a zona de máximos, sobretodo si aguanta la MM50. El problema es que si se vuelve a los 11 va a dibujar un HCH la mar de bonito, por lo que hay que estarle encima. 

Es una acción para sufrir, yo supongo que la cerraré si llega a los 11.40.

No creo que sigamos subiendo a lo loco sin una mínima purga, y estoy fuera de todo a falta de GRF. Mucha divergencia bajista y los gurus avisando de bajada.

Hoy me he perdido un buen trozo de MTS, pero el mercado está muy difícil y si no se sabe dónde meterse es mejor estar fuera. :

PD: Luca, yo estoy palmando con un campeón con los cortos de GAM, pero al haberlos hecho con putillas, al menos sé que no me van a hacer margin calls. La verdad es que ahora están bastante para largos. No creí que llegaran tan alto. :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

> ... por favor no os metais mucho conmigo............




jajajajajajajja.... mis respetos, me has hecho soltar una sana carcajada con tu honestidad.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me refiero a que no tengo muy claro como se hace desde la plataforma desde la que opero, lo hago desde citibank.... por favor no os metais mucho conmigo............



Aquí nadie se mete con nadie... solamente si haces faltas de ortografía. 
¿En tu plataforma puedes operar con futuros o con CFDs? Si es que si, te puedes poner corto, si no ves eso por ningún sitio, es que no puedes.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Corto en 11.020 con 10 minis y perdiendo hoy -320€ ahora mismo, pero hasta los ratones de Córcega saben que los 10 miinis y mis cojones se quedan hoy en overrolling si a las 17:29 no me convence la situación.
> 
> A robar a Sierra Morena, vamos.



Tranqui pollastre, ya te queda menos.
¿Los 10 minis los tienes a 11020? ¿No sabes ir poco a poco? Ayyyyyyyy.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Bueno un poco de caña si que nos damos...

Langaro, abre CFD si puedes pero hazte a la idea de que son muy peligrosos


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Los niveles que te he dado son para intradía.
> 
> Está en una zona difícil. Yo creo que puede volver a zona de máximos, sobretodo si aguanta la MM50. El problema es que si se vuelve a los 11 va a dibujar un HCH la mar de bonito, por lo que hay que estarle encima.
> 
> ...



para intradia ya estoy con Ibla y ayer compre tubacex y San, con lo cual voy a mantener un poco mas Grifols. Pero muchas gracias por avisar:Baile:


----------



## rosonero (25 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Siempre ganan los mismos, véis?




Grande destr0 !!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí nadie se mete con nadie... solamente si haces faltas de ortografía.
> ¿En tu plataforma puedes operar con futuros o con CFDs? Si es que si, te puedes poner corto, si no ves eso por ningún sitio, es que no puedes.



Peca, novato= perdidas, novato corto= RUINA.

Lángaro, date un año mínimo... no tengas prisa. Que lo cortos son la perdición de muchos (me incluyo).

Se me quedó marcado un novato a tope de apalancamiento en una farma americana, decía que se suicidaba.. que no tenía para cubrir las perdidas y tal.. muy triste el apalancamiento.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Peca, novato= perdidas, novato corto= RUINA.
> 
> Lángaro, date un año mínimo... no tengas prisa. Que lo cortos son la perdición de muchos (me incluyo).



Yo diría más bien, novato apalancado = bancarrota.
Si no me paso a Interdin, es porque pide menos garantías que Renta4.
Si hubiera podido ir más apalancada, habría perdido hasta las braguillas... :rolleye:


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

debería acercarse a la zona de 11035, por los 40 puntos hacia abajo desde 11075


----------



## donpepito (25 Mar 2010)

HEB, Wataru.. tiene a su padawan CTIC ... por el mismo camino,,,, pero la tienen super controlada y no quieren dejar escapar a la gallina VIVA.


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

cambiando objetivo a 11005 :fiufiu:


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> cambiando objetivo a 11005 :fiufiu:



Bien, bien... que siga bajando ^___^!

DP!, Las farmas que al menos tengan 200 millones de capitalización, las peques son terribles...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Yo tampoco entiendo eso de 10 minis pollastre....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Está más que demostrado en este hilo que todo aquel que entra en un valor para vengarse acaba saliendo más trasquilado que antes.
> 
> edito: del gráfico no deduzco ningún rebote.



ultimamente parece que mi suerte cambia a mejor, entro un tipo en la oficina y no pude poner stop loss en las urbas, acabo de llegar y me encuentro con subiditas del 5 % :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:

el caso es que ahora no se que hacer si vender, poner stop o aguantar como un machote hasta reventarlas ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ultimamente parece que mi suerte cambia a mejor, entro un tipo en la oficina y no pude poner stop loss en las urbas, acabo de llegar y me encuentro con subiditas del 5 % :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> el caso es que ahora no se que hacer si vender, poner stop o aguantar como un machote hasta reventarlas ienso:



Por Dios que pregunta, PON UN STOP INSENSATO.


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

DJ cayendo y el ibex ni se inmuta... viene una bajada en seco


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> DJ cayendo y el ibex ni se inmuta... viene una bajada en seco



Es posible pero será el lunes, mañana seguimos subiendo...

Las Gacelas se tienen que ir de vacaciones felices.


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo tampoco entiendo eso de 10 minis pollastre....



Yo opero con CFDs sobre índices, Luca... mayormente IBEX 35 (mini) y S&P 500 (mini).

Mis operaciones habituales suelen ser paquetitos de 10 minis, bien sea cortos o largos. 

Entendí 10.044 como posible punto de giro (50% fibo de la bajada total desde máxmios en chart de velas diarias) , así que en un momento dado, cuando el tema estaba parado en 11.020 más o menos, entré a corto. 

Técnicamente no consideraba que se llegase a sobrepasar el 11.060 (como finalmente ha ocurrido), sobre todo si consideras el macdh diario y, más importante, su slope.

Ahora bien, dos cosas me han llevado a iniciar este trade:

1) wano is coming. Será hoy, o mañana, o el Lunes. Pero un corto en 11K+ no es hoy por hoy una posición difícil de aguantar, aunque sea durante varios días. Créeme, llegará pronto.

2) estamos terminando el mes y llevo unas plusvies magníficas. He decidido que bien podía arriesgar un poco más en este trade, y aún así acabar el mes sobre objetivos.

Explicado queda muy bonito... ya sabemos que el papel lo aguanta todo :::: ahora, que comiencen los juegos y veamos qué sale de este trade.


----------



## aksarben (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el caso es que ahora no se que hacer si vender, poner stop o aguantar como un machote hasta reventarlas ienso:



Pon un stop profit y las dejas correr. Si suben vas subiendo el SP. No soliviantes a Pecata tanto xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

SI tienes que hacer roll over en los vencimientos no son CFD sobre índices (estos no caducan)

Por comisiones te es mas rentable el contrato gordo, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que no piramidas si no que, compras de golpe.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

podríais esquematizar la operativa de los minis sobre indices? por ejemplo por qué siempre o normalmente hablais de paquetes de 10 minis? cuanto cuesta un mini sobre el ibex y cuanto gano o pierdo? pero vamos, cuando tengais tiempo.
Por cierto acabo de aprender una palabra nueva la cual me da cuando veo tubacex subiendo un 3% y urbas casi un 6%: BLEFARISMO


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Cerramos en 11100 y mañana gap a la baja pero cerramos en verde...

El lunes sí que tendremos corrección que no guano, a ver si puedo salir de TL5...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Pon un stop profit y las dejas correr. Si suben vas subiendo el SP. No soliviantes a Pecata tanto xD



A mi me ha acojonado xD jaja

Vamos mi compañera de trabajo me dice eso, y por un mes no me acerco a su mesa... jajaja


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

le he hecho caso a peca y me ha saltado el stop en 0,122 , mujeres 

que es broma eh peca


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

11015 antes de cierre, destr0 dixit


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> SI tienes que hacer roll over en los vencimientos no son CFD sobre índices (estos no caducan)
> 
> Por comisiones te es mas rentable el contrato gordo, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que no piramidas si no que, compras de golpe.



Espera, a ver si estamos hablando de cosas distintas, o yo estoy utilizando términos incorrectos: lo que yo llamo "rollover" es dejar una posición abierta (overnight) uno o varios días seguidos.

Cosa que algunos brokers no permiten (I4Poors, anyone?).

A eso me refería, no sé si me he explicado bien.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> podríais esquematizar la operativa de los minis sobre indices? por ejemplo por qué siempre o normalmente hablais de paquetes de 10 minis? cuanto cuesta un mini sobre el ibex y cuanto gano o pierdo? pero vamos, cuando tengais tiempo.
> Por cierto acabo de aprender una palabra nueva la cual me da cuando veo tubacex subiendo un 3% y urbas casi un 6%: BLEFARISMO



Tenemos tiempo.
Mini ibex en Renta 4 (interdin es de pobres...) te piden 1350 EUR aprox. Cada punto es 1 euro, y solo se puede comprar/vender en múltiplos de 5. Si compras un mini a 11000 y lo vendes a 11100, pues has ganado 100 euros menos las comisiones de compra/venta que son 1,9 cada una (3,8 euros la compra-venta en total). Y eso puedes hacer al revés, primero vender a 11100, y cuando baje a 11000 comprar.

Al final del día, si no has vendido, la cuenta de Renta4 se actualiza con tus pérdidas o ganancias. Luego tienes que tener en cuenta que a vencimiento se liquidan, por ejemplo el contrato que hay ahora tiene vencimiento el 16 de abril.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tenemos tiempo.
> Mini ibex en Renta 4 (interdin es de pobres...) te piden 1350 EUR aprox. Cada punto es 1 euro, y solo se puede comprar/vender en múltiplos de 5. Si compras un mini a 11000 y lo vendes a 11100, pues has ganado 100 euros menos las comisiones de compra/venta que son 1,9 cada una (3,8 euros la compra-venta en total). Y eso puedes hacer al revés, primero vender a 11100, y cuando baje a 11000 comprar.
> 
> Al final del día, si no has vendido, la cuenta de Renta4 se actualiza con tus pérdidas o ganancias. Luego tienes que tener en cuenta que a vencimiento se liquidan, por ejemplo el contrato que hay ahora tiene vencimiento el 16 de abril.



Exactamente.

Pollastre, en Interdín tiene que ser igual...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

Que malos sois conmigo...
Zuloman, yo te he dicho que pusieras un stop, pero no te he dicho donde...
Si ha saltado y luego han ido para abajo, ¿cuál es el problema? Otra cosa es que salte el stop y vuelen hacia arriba, pero eso es lo más lógico (aquí nos pasa eso muy a menudo...)

En resumen, ¿has ganado algo?


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Exactamente.
> 
> Pollastre, en Interdín tiene que ser igual...



nou nou, que yo no estoy en I4poors !

que yo no opero en Spanien, que el corralito me da frighten!! ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

bueno, ahora ya vendido y en liquidez ya me voy a quedar quietecito, segun la muldermachine mañana toca bajar, asi que paciencia y a esperar el informe semanal de la proxima semana.

A lo tonto me he abrochado entre 1500 y 2000 lereles en dos dias y medio, ahora ya veo posibilidades de recuperar mis cagadas anteriores 8:

Langaro ¿ pìllaste las urbas al final o no ?

Mulder una pregunta : decias antes que no veias rebote por analisis tecnico en Urbas , teniendo en cuenta que hoy ha subido fuerte con un volumen 5 o 6 veces mayor de la media anual ¿ no es una buena señal ?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> DJ cayendo y el ibex ni se inmuta... viene una bajada en seco



Pues yo ya me estoy recuperando del mal dia que llevaba hoy, además está siendo una recuperación milagrosa


----------



## destr0 (25 Mar 2010)

Uno que cierra por hoy el chiringuito. Hasta mañana por la tarde gente!


----------



## kokaine (25 Mar 2010)

Pues he cerrado todos mis largos en SAN y ACA , casi en máximos; y por eso de no estarme quietecico he metido un corto en 2878 hace ya un rato, por si acaso tenemos un pequeño bajón después del cierre del contado. Menos mal que no vendí ayer los SAN sino ahora estaría un pelin deprimido. jejej


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

Pues yo me voy a quedar vendida para mañana... algún día esto bajará digo yo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> bueno, ahora ya vendido y en liquidez ya me voy a quedar quietecito, segun la muldermachine mañana toca bajar, asi que paciencia y a esperar el informe semanal de la proxima semana.
> 
> A lo tonto me he abrochado entre 1500 y 2000 lereles en dos dias y medio, ahora ya veo posibilidades de recuperar mis cagadas anteriores 8:
> 
> ...



nop, me fui por iberia y estan aguantando. 
Si mañana como dicen hay gap a la baja igual es bueno comprar a 1ª hora......


----------



## mercenario (25 Mar 2010)

buenas tardes hamijos, voy a abrir una cuenta para operar principalmente con futuros (y puede que CFD) y estoy dudando entre interdin y renta4, el primero tiene la ventaja de ser muy barato y de las garantías reducidas intradía, aunque parece un servicio un poco pobre comparado con el de renta4 no?. El tema de que no tengan gráficos me para bastante.
¿Qué me recomiendan?

muchas gracias y suerte.


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

> A lo tonto me he abrochado entre 1500 y 2000 lereles en dos dias y medio




Coño zuloman, ya te he calado.... eres de esos que se forran en la sombra, y se quejan amargamente en público


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Bueno el chulibex no ha cerrado en 11100 por 8,6 puntos....

mañana gap a la baja y cerramos en verde.


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

Muy arriba hemos cerrado, para mayor desmayo de mi paupérrimo análisis técnico. 
Mañana más.


----------



## rosonero (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno el chulibex no ha cerrado en 11100 por 8,6 puntos....
> 
> mañana gap a la baja y cerramos en verde.



Ya tenemos partido Mulder vs Luca 

Pd. Según el semanal de Mulder gap al alza y día rojo.


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario ha sido positivo:

- Han estado comprando casi todo el dia excepto un pequeño tramo entre las 15 y 15:15 donde han vendido con algo de volumen pero el saldo ha seguido en positivo.
- En subasta también han comprado bastante.

Los leoncios se han quedado comprados para mañana así que esperan gap al alza.

PD: Lo siento pecata.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> nop, me fui por iberia y estan aguantando.
> Si mañana como dicen hay gap a la baja igual es bueno comprar a 1ª hora......





pollastre dijo:


> Coño zuloman, ya te he calado.... eres de esos que se forran en la sombra, y se quejan amargamente en público





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno el chulibex no ha cerrado en 11100 por 8,6 puntos....
> 
> mañana gap a la baja y cerramos en verde.



jejeje pollastre algo de eso si que puede haber, pero de momento aun no he recuperado lo que perdi previamente , mas bien es que celebro efusivamente los exitos y magnifico los fracasos 

A ver si me aclaro para mañana , recuerdo en el analisis semanal ( mi catecismo :Aplauso: ) que el viernes tocaba gap a la baja, pero no me acuerdo de si se mantenia toda la sesion o si cerrabamos en verde :


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario ha sido positivo:
> 
> - Han estado comprando casi todo el dia excepto un pequeño tramo entre las 15 y 15:15 donde han vendido con algo de volumen pero el saldo ha seguido en positivo.
> - En subasta también han comprado bastante.
> ...



Bah, los gaps al alza no me asustan... además como yo por la mañana no opero, espero llegar a casa a mediodía y encontrarme con un bonito color rojo pasión.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

a ver que me estais liando ¿ donde esta el analisis semanal ? a partir de ahora lo voy a copiar y pegar todos los dias xd :no:

No se si mañana actuar pasionalmente como hoy con las urbas, por fin me sale una corazonada contradiciendo a Mulder


----------



## rosonero (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a ver que me estais liando ¿ donde esta el analisis semanal ? a partir de ahora lo voy a copiar y pegar todos los dias xd :no:
> 
> No se si mañana actuar pasionalmente como hoy con las urbas, por fin me sale una corazonada contradiciendo a Mulder







> Iniciado por LUCA_CADALORA Ver Mensaje
> 
> Bueno el chulibex no ha cerrado en 11100 por 8,6 puntos....
> 
> mañana gap a la baja y cerramos en verde.






> Ya tenemos partido Mulder vs Luca
> 
> Pd. *Según el semanal de Mulder gap al alza y día rojo*.



En resumen.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder habla del ESPE y EROSTOXX... yo del IBEX... no hay partido que valga

En vacaciones siempre la lía el IBEX ya que los leoncios no se van "con el rebaño" a ver procesiones, y si lo hacen, nos quedamos laterales porque aseguran las posiciones con opciones...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

Ya hemos bajado del 1.33. Alemania ha ganado...

1.3288 Ahora mismo... ¿Guano?


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ya hemos bajado del 1.33. Alemania ha ganado...
> 
> 1.3288 Ahora mismo... ¿Guano?



EL Stoxx lo ha recibido con una caida de más de 14 puntos, parece que no ha sentado muy bien.


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> EL Stoxx lo ha recibido con una caida de más de 14 puntos, parece que no ha sentado muy bien.



No me extraña, a tenor de la mierda de acuerdo descafeinado (y ya van...) que han alcanzado.

Al final, como estaba previsto, el parné lo termina poniendo Washin... esteeee... el FMI.

Circulen, hamijos... no hay nada que ver.


----------



## Hagen (25 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No me extraña, a tenor de la mierda de acuerdo descafeinado (y ya van...) que han alcanzado.
> 
> Al final, como estaba previsto, el parné lo termina poniendo Washin... esteeee... el FMI.
> 
> Circulen, hamijos... no hay nada que ver.



Ya pero eso ya se sabia, asi que la subida de esta tarde sobraba.

Total que no han mostrado confianza en el euro y en querer solventar los problemas de disponer de una FED a la europea, esto solo va a llevar al guano del euro....... 

En el arbol estan madurando mas frutas, la de grecia ya estaba caida, y al no recogerla esto va a tufar y llenarse de moskitos alrededor del resto de frutas podridas.


----------



## fmc (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno el chulibex no ha cerrado en 11100 por 8,6 puntos....
> 
> mañana gap a la baja y cerramos en verde.



Estamos a 18 puntos de la MM200 diaria ¿crees que ese verde será por encima de ella? ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

No estoy de acuerdo.

Si tuviéramos la más leve "realidad" de pasar de Grecia y esta saliera del € el tipo de cambio se iría 2 a 1 muy fácilmente, la van a salvar seguro, ya que Grecia devalua el € y por lo tanto alemania exporta "coches" fuera, por no hablar de que se Grecia sale del € no puede comprar "coches" alemanes.

Todo es un teatro, van a salvar a los PIIGS uno a uno dándole a la impresora...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Estamos a 18 puntos de la MM200 diaria ¿crees que ese verde será por encima de ella? ienso:



El análisis que he hecho no es ni técnico ni fundamental, sencillamente es sobre las expectativas de los leones.

Si quieres mira como van las opciones del SAN TEF BBVA GAS etc etc mañana que van a tener mucho movimiento, eso nos dará pistas para el lunes.


----------



## Hagen (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Si tuviéramos la más leve "realidad" de pasar de Grecia y esta saliera del € el tipo de cambio se iría 2 a 1 muy fácilmente, la van a salvar seguro, ya que Grecia devalua el € y por lo tanto alemania exporta "coches" fuera, por no hablar de que se Grecia sale del € no puede comprar "coches" alemanes.
> 
> Todo es un teatro, van a salvar a los PIIGS uno a uno dándole a la impresora...



Los alemanes si exportasen mas no significaria mas riqueza para ellos al estar en el euro devaluado.


----------



## fmc (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El análisis que he hecho no es ni técnico ni fundamental, sencillamente es sobre las expectativas de los leones.
> 
> Si quieres mira como van las opciones del SAN TEF BBVA GAS etc etc mañana que van a tener mucho movimiento, eso nos dará pistas para el lunes.



ok, aunque yo lo veo más en 10900 que en 11100 :baba:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Los alemanes si exportasen mas no significaria mas riqueza para ellos al estar en el euro devaluado.



Eso es en países como Hispanistán que tenemos que importar tecnología.

Si alemania no Exporta fuera de la UE muere, tiene mercados muy maduros...

Lo que es menos riqueza para ellos es el desempleo, cosa que no conciben ni saben vivir con ello, ¿porqué no significa más riqueza para ellos, si devaluando exportan más y generan empleo?

De bolsa no se mucho, pero de economía algo sí conozco, y no es correcto tu planteamiento.

Dentro de la UE, da igual lo devaluado que esté el €, es más, los PIIGS que tengan que importar tecnología sale más rentable comprarla a Alemania y Francia antes que a USA si el € está devaluado...

Tienes un ejemplo con la Libra... la han devaluado precisamente para exportar y no importar, lo cual implica desarrollo interno y mejora de las Nx


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ok, aunque yo lo veo más en 10900 que en 11100 :baba:



Según mi teoría, el mínimo del Ibex para la semana siguiente debería ser el Lunes próximo en apertura para quedarse comprados para el lunes siguiente y seguir con el escenario peponiano.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Estoy mirando las gráficas y los mínimos en semana santa se hacen el lunes, por lo que si se comporta de manera aproximada deberiamos de tener guano el lunes, edito el mensaje de arriba.

EN 2007 subimos 300 puntos en semana santa

En 2008 subimos 800 "

En 2009 Subimos 500 "


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

estoy en liquidez total y me debato en la duda de saborear mis ultimos exitos durante semana santa sin mirar ni siquiera la bolsa o si mañana intentar redondear una semana de inmensa alegria y mayor placer 

No me gusta nada eso de dos opiniones opuestas ( aunque sean en distintos indices) entre luca y Mulder , menos aun me gusta la idea de actuar segun mis criterios ( basados basicamente en corazonadas sin ningun fundamento racional ).

Ya wataru se ha puesto celoso  por que no le hice caso a el y dije que le haria caso a mulder en lo de las urbas, al final por casualidad un oportunisimo cliente me forzo a salir pitando sin hacerle caso a ninguno de los dos, lo que se tradujo en mis primeros beneficios a contra corriente de la opinion del comite de sabios :ouch:

Voy a buscar el analisis semanal y me voy a ceñir a el, es lo que mejores resultados me esta dando hasta ahora.

Ah, el cliente de hoy es posible que me de una oportunidad tan arriesgada como interesante ( tema de suelo en Madrid ), a ver si consigo hacer una negociacion que me de la oportunidad de desarrollar el proyecto sin asumir riesgos propios ( o asumiendo una pequeña parte ) ............ el problema sera engañar al banco para que me financie sin avalar con mis bienes ( creo saber como hacerlo ).

Ya os contare en el club como ha habido gente ganando mucho dinero en el tema inmobiliario en pleno desplome de precios, ingenieria financiera, mucho morro y no menos huevos.

¿ aguien se acuerda en que pag esta el analisis de esta semana de la muldermachine?


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

Zuloman,

Te ha ido bien estos días. Tienes unas plusvalías frescas (por cierto, enhorabuena) y quieres volver a entrar para dar otro pelotazo.

Estos días el mercado está muy revuelto, y mañana no sé que puede pasar. Yo me he quedado vendida, pero confío en que mañana o si no el lunes, esto bajará así que no me preocupa demasiado. Estaría más preocupada si fuera larga. Yo te recomendaría que esperases un poco antes de volver a entrar. Tú piensa, el pelotazo de hoy, ¿ha sido por suerte, o realmente tu veías que venía una subida en el valor? Mañana te podría salir al revés.

Me parece estar oyendo la voz de mi madre, "consejos vendo, para mi no tengo..."


----------



## fmc (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Según mi teoría, el mínimo del Ibex para la semana siguiente debería ser el Lunes próximo en apertura para quedarse comprados para el lunes siguiente y seguir con el escenario peponiano.



a mí me sale mañana por la tarde, tampoco está tan separado del tuyo


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Ah, el cliente de hoy es posible que me de una oportunidad tan arriesgada como interesante ( tema de suelo en Madrid ), a ver si consigo hacer una negociacion que me de la oportunidad de desarrollar el proyecto sin asumir riesgos propios ( o asumiendo una pequeña parte ) ............ el problema sera engañar al banco para que me financie sin avalar con mis bienes ( creo saber como hacerlo ).
> 
> Ya os contare en el club como ha habido gente ganando mucho dinero en el tema inmobiliario en pleno desplome de precios, ingenieria financiera, mucho morro y no menos huevos.



^__^! Me interesa ese tema, siempre es bueno el conocimiento.

Algún día me gustaría dedicarme a las pequeñas promociones (no en España, claro ).

Sobre lo otro que preguntas, si meterte o no, juuas Ya sabes la respuesta... Lo harás )


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Estoy leyendo a Kostolany menudo crack...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy leyendo a Kostolany menudo crack...



Mmm, que libro es, sino es indiscrección...

PD: ProLogis - Google Finance

Me podeis mirar esta a ver que os parece?

PD: Las llevo a 12$...

Pero si veis a los mercados bajando...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

fmc dijo:


> a mí me sale mañana por la tarde, tampoco está tan separado del tuyo



Los viernes antes de semana santa (sin tantísima sobrecompra) han cerrado en rojo pálido, pero vamos, si mañana hay guano ten por seguro que el lunes también y ojalá sea así pero no lo veo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Mmm, que libro es, sino es indiscrección...
> 
> PD: ProLogis - Google Finance
> 
> ...



Las soltaría un mes antes del siguiente DIV.

Tengo 2:

Estrategia bursatil

El Fabuloso Mundo Del Dinero Y La Bolsa

Los podéis bajar de aquí:

Foro Chileacciones / Biblioteca Chileacciones


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

Ohhh, siiii nena húndete,.... xD 

Esto si que es placer, el estar corto y ver como cae el mercado jaja.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

No está de mas recordar el calendario bursátil para Semana Santa (hablo de Spain):

Jueves santo: hay bolsa
Viernes y lunes santo: no hay bolsa

Creo que fue el Jueves Santo del año pasado, que yo me fui al pueblo sin internet, sin móvil, sin nada, y las SAN que llevaba entonces subieron una barbaridad, algo así como un 7-8% en esa jornada... y yo siguiéndolo en el teletexto de la tele (lo más puntero en tecnología hoyga), que tiempos...


----------



## Hagen (25 Mar 2010)

E-mini S&P Jun 2010 1164.25 -0.25 

Vaya dia mas duro..................... aguantando cortos bajo el chaparron y mañana guano.....

PD: Reviso la ortografia, para la talivana


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2010)

en semana santa los MMs tampoco tienen mucho tiempo para vigilar la acción entre cerveza y cerveza

se pueden ver muchos disparates

mamachichos 15 euros OMG!!


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> E-mini S&P Jun 2010 1164.25 -0.25
> 
> Vaya dia mas duro..................... aguantando cortos bajo el chaparron y mañana guano.....
> 
> PD: Reviso la ortografia, para la talivana



Vaya "día",chaparrón, ortografía... :o


----------



## Hagen (25 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No está de mas recordar el calendario bursátil para Semana Santa (hablo de Spain):
> 
> Jueves santo: hay bolsa
> Viernes y lunes santo: no hay bolsa
> ...



Saldras con el capirote por el pueblo......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Zuloman,
> 
> Te ha ido bien estos días. Tienes unas plusvalías frescas (por cierto, enhorabuena) y quieres volver a entrar para dar otro pelotazo.
> 
> ...



Hombre pecata, me contestas, ya pensaba que te habias enfadado por meterme con los funcionarios  , tranquila que en este foro los agentes inmobiliarios estamos considerados bastante peores 

*¿ha sido por suerte, o realmente tu veías que venía una subida en el valor? * si te refieres a las dos entradas y salidas de san, ha sido fe ciega en nuestro maestro  y actuar segun sus mandamientos.

Si te refieres a urbas, actue motivado por venganza y odio irreflexivo, primitivo y gutural  , hubiera rectificado de no ser por que la casualidad hizo que no me diera tiempo a vender y por pura suerte al volver me encontre suculentos beneficios.

Lo de mañana por un lado el cuerpo me pide marcha y el cerebro paz : es ,o que tenemos los ludopatas :rolleye:

wataru sobre " Me interesa ese tema, siempre es bueno el conocimiento." no se si sera muy util lo que voy a contar ya que es una forma de actuar en un momento y circunstancias muy concretas, por lo tanto no creo que se den similares en muchos años, si es interesante desde el punto de vista de ver lo listos que son algunos y como son capaces de ganar dinero en un mercado inmobiliario bajista, lo mejor de todo es que no se la dan con queso a ignorantes sino a bancos ( no puedo contar mas en publico que me capan xd )


----------



## Hagen (25 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Vaya "día",chaparrón, ortografía... :o



los acentos......con la PDA es para nota :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> E-mini S&P Jun 2010 1164.25 -0.25
> 
> Vaya dia mas duro..................... aguantando cortos bajo el chaparron y mañana guano.....
> 
> PD: Reviso la ortografia, para la talivana



Tranqui, si aquí escribís todos bastante bien. Pero ahora estoy en otro hilo que es un filón...


----------



## debianita (25 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> en semana santa los MMs tampoco tienen mucho tiempo para vigilar la acción entre cerveza y cerveza
> 
> se pueden ver muchos disparates
> 
> mamachichos 15 euros OMG!!




Joder! no des estos sustos a Luca, que está corto. Yo ya me he salido de las telecirco, mañana estoy corto en otro valor. Parece que los gusanos cierran en rojillo :baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Saldras con el capirote por el pueblo......



No, es un pueblo pequeño y no hay procesiones ni nada (bueno, aquí por el norte lo de las procesiones no se estila demasiado, las hay pero no congregan a las masas), y suele hacer mal tiempo, así que básicamente dedicamos el tiempo a comer.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Creo que el que se ha pasado de cervezas es pepitoria ya que tl5 está a 12,12


----------



## debianita (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las soltaría un mes antes del siguiente DIV.
> 
> Tengo 2:
> 
> ...




Interesante link! Gracias Luca


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre pecata, me contestas, ya pensaba que te habias enfadado por meterme con los funcionarios  , tranquila que en este foro los agentes inmobiliarios estamos considerados bastante peores
> 
> *¿ha sido por suerte, o realmente tu veías que venía una subida en el valor? * si te refieres a las dos entradas y salidas de san, ha sido fe ciega en nuestro maestro  y actuar segun sus mandamientos.
> 
> ...



Yo no me enfado , los funcionarios ventanilleros estamos ya acostumbrados a que nos maltraten.

Como te dijo hace poco tu gurú y maestro Mulder, no es bueno actuar por venganza, si no, mira como han acabado por aquí los de "los cortos al Botas".


----------



## Hagen (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las soltaría un mes antes del siguiente DIV.
> 
> Tengo 2:
> 
> ...



Luca,

Puedo sacar noticias de un insider de Telecinco..... y de las buenas


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

¿Alguien me puede explicar porqué el Ibex está aún sobrepasando los 11000?

Esto no es justo... :´(


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Luca,
> 
> Puedo sacar noticias de un insider de Telecinco..... y de las buenas



¿Conoces a Belén Esteban?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar porqué el Ibex está aún sobrepasando los 11000?
> 
> Esto no es justo... :´(



Porque wata va corto.


----------



## debianita (25 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Luca,
> 
> Puedo sacar noticias de un insider de Telecinco..... y de las buenas



Hagen, perdona la intromisión pero a mi me deben una gorda las mamachichos, si se puede hacer daño, avisame también 

Gracias


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Luca,
> 
> Puedo sacar noticias de un insider de Telecinco..... y de las buenas



Si lo conocías la semana pasada me lo podrias haber dicho...

Sopla por aquí privi o lo que sea que necesito ayuda urgente...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No, es un pueblo pequeño y no hay procesiones ni nada (bueno, *aquí por el norte* lo de las procesiones no se estila demasiado, las hay pero no congregan a las masas), y suele hacer *mal tiempo*, así que básicamente *dedicamos el tiempo a comer*.



dejame pensar......... pais vasco, asturias ??????ienso:

Luca ¿ aun mantienes cortos en las mamachicho ?? madre mia te estaran dando como me dieron a mi en urbas xd, espero que en semana santa te recuperes xd


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> dejame pensar......... pais vasco, asturias ??????ienso:



Es ustec detertive???


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es ustec detertive???



hoyga, que he descartado Galicia, Navarra etc eh


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Luca ¿ aun mantienes cortos en las mamachicho ?? madre mia te estaran dando como me dieron a mi en urbas xd, espero que en semana santa te recuperes xd




Pregunta sobre el método luca y lo entenderás...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> dejame pensar......... pais vasco, asturias ??????ienso:



País Vasco, paraíso de la burbuja inmobiliaria.


----------



## Hagen (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si lo conocías la semana pasada me lo podrias haber dicho...
> 
> Sopla por aquí privi o lo que sea que necesito ayuda urgente...



Es una vecina que se acaba de mudar....

MiraMadrid - Belén Esteban ya está por Miramadrid

Cuando quieras te la presento, la tiras los tejos y ya tienes el filon en T5

PD: Era por sacarte una sonrisa, que siento que nos dejes una temporada


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Eso os pasa por pagar menos IRPF.... y desgravar más en vivienda... y tener la BBK... puf la verdad que es normal que estéis "asín"....XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Es una vecina que se acaba de mudar....
> 
> MiraMadrid - Belén Esteban ya está por Miramadrid
> 
> ...



Puedo pasarle algo con 100% de pureza y entonces sí que va a bajar tl5 en bolsa.

Qué ruina, voy a pedirle prestadas las plusvies a pollastre para comprar un cuad e ir de busquimano por las tierras del oso amoroso.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> País Vasco, paraíso de la burbuja inmobiliaria.



Pues en la conferencia dijeron que ha sido de las comunidades donde menos se infló la burbuja.


Esta semana ha sido de lujo, ACA, la bajada de ayer del Stoxx, la subida de hoy a la que casi acompaña el corto apostado en 2886 

Mañana me voy de finde a Benasque a fundirme las plusvalías ::


----------



## tonuel (25 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ohhh, siiii nena húndete,.... xD
> 
> Esto si que es placer, el estar corto y ver como cae el mercado jaja.



droga dura... jajaja... )



Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues en la conferencia dijeron que ha sido de las comunidades donde menos se infló la burbuja.



Pero es que aquí ya estabamos burbujeados de antes. Más no podía subir.
Aqui la VPO ha hecho mucho daño.


----------



## Hagen (25 Mar 2010)

Mañana hay que estar atentos a 1158 del SP, tenemos que perderlo............


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero es que aquí ya estabamos burbujeados de antes. Más no podía subir.
> *Aqui la VPO ha hecho mucho daño*.



No me jodas que animosa se ha ido a vivir al pais vasco :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2010)

Vaya subida fake del sp. Que mala pinta tiene.

Para mí que un mini-guano está más cerca de lo que nos imaginamos.


----------



## Hagen (25 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vaya subida fake del sp. Que mala pinta tiene.
> 
> Para mí que un mini-guano está más cerca de lo que nos imaginamos.



Deberiamos tener 4 dias de caidas.....dejarlo saneado para subir en abril

El año pasado en las 4 ultimas sesiones de marzo el SP paso de 831 (max) hasta minimos de 780 (min), -5%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vaya subida fake del sp. Que mala pinta tiene.
> 
> Para mí que un mini-guano está más cerca de lo que nos imaginamos.



No vamos a caer (50,100) puntos ni de coña...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero es que aquí ya estabamos burbujeados de antes. Más no podía subir.
> Aqui la VPO ha hecho mucho daño.




La VPO no hace daño en sí... hace el que la compra...


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

A las buenas noches!



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No vamos a caer (50,100) puntos ni de coña...



Según mi sistema de timing, y las estadísticas lo medio confirman, el guano del 26 al 31 de marzo es más que factible, aunque no me guste mucho adelantar cosas antes del finde.

El único momento de respiro podría ser el lunes por la mañana.


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La VPO no hace daño en sí... hace el que la compra...



La VPO es una intervención descarada de los políticos para fijar unos precios mínimos, y a cargo de ese dinero que 'no es de nadie'.

Lo curioso es que no es más que una solución pública a los problemas que ellos mismos crean privadamente, aunque de solución tiene muy poco, lo que hace es agravar el problema mucho más.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



definitivamente mañana me voy a Vigo con la family y me olvido el portatil en Madrid 

Nos vemos a la vuelta de semana santa.

Casi me voy a gastar la pasta emulando al candido mendez y demas sindicalistas


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La VPO no hace daño en sí... hace el que la compra...



Aquí han construido tantos pisos VPO en los barrios nuevos (más de la mitad), que han hecho dispararse a los libres, por haber tan poquitos (hablo en época de burbuja inmobiliaria). Los pisos se daban a sorteo, por lo tanto, si no eras de los afortunados, te tenías que buscar la vida. Los pocos pisos libres puestos a la venta eran tan codiciados que se vendían como churros, y cuando ibas a la inmobiliaria ya solo quedaban los primeros o los orientados al norte. Una vergüenza.

Y el alquiler, desmesurado. Hoy por hoy, no encuentras nada por menos de 600 euros (y por este precio, pisos pequeños, sin ascensor, en barrios malos...)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Me refiero a que si la gente no se hubiera vuelto loca con las VPO y las cajas/banquitos hubieran aplicado las tablas de amortización no sub-prime no hubiera pasado nada de nada.

La verdadera locura es que las VPO sean en propiedad, deberían de ser todas de alquiler.

Yo pago 570 por 2 habitaciones ascensor, piscina plaza de garaje terraza de 50 metros, es un ático.... comunidad incluída.

Se vendió en 2007 por 220.000€....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me refiero a que si la gente no se hubiera vuelto loca con las VPO y las cajas/banquitos hubieran aplicado las tablas de amortización no sub-prime no hubiera pasado nada de nada.
> 
> *La verdadera locura es que las VPO sean en propiedad, deberían de ser todas de alquiler.*
> Yo pago 570 por 2 habitaciones ascensor, piscina plaza de garaje terraza de 50 metros, es un ático.... comunidad incluída.
> ...



ahi le has dao :Aplauso:

de todas formas los que compraron vpo en los ultimos años , tipo animosa la han cagado bien


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me refiero a que si la gente no se hubiera vuelto loca con las VPO y las cajas/banquitos hubieran aplicado las tablas de amortización no sub-prime no hubiera pasado nada de nada.
> 
> La verdadera locura es que las VPO sean en propiedad, deberían de ser todas de alquiler.
> 
> ...



Je, apenas se saca el 3% de rentabilidad y eso antes de impuestos 

Pues lo mio es mejor, adosado de 3 pisos, piscina, zona verde, dos plazas de garaje, 4 habitaciones y 4 terrazas por 595 euros al mes y me lo quisieron vender en 2007 por 240.000, aunque ahora por casas de los alrededores casi identicas ya piden 195.000 (y eso como máximo!)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

tengo pendiente una subvención del 40% del alquiler...

El anterior inquilino de dejó a deber 6000e...

Venden pisos iguales por 180k...


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

> menos aun me gusta la idea de actuar segun mis criterios ( basados basicamente en corazonadas sin ningun fundamento racional ).




jojojojojojojooj , zuloman, eres Rey... me despollo contigo, a qué negarlo


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> tengo pendiente una subvención del 40% del alquiler...
> 
> El anterior inquilino de dejó a deber 6000e...
> 
> Venden pisos iguales por 180k...



Yo cuando pienso en lo que me he ahorrado alquilando durante alrededor de año y medio en vez de comprar (realmente no hubiera podido comprarlo) y luego sumo los impuestos y los intereses que me he ahorrado por ello me cogen auténticos mareos.

Y se que en el futuro todavía estará más barato, que esto es la zona cero de la zona cero, aunque este adosado no creo que llegue a comprarlo nunca.


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2010)

> Qué ruina, voy a pedirle prestadas las plusvies a pollastre para comprar un cuad e ir de busquimano por las tierras del oso amoroso.



Me place y me complace comprobar que una mierda de loss strike no te ha hecho perder el sentido del humor ::

Así debe ser.

No obstante, cúmpleme manifestarle a Ustec que en estos momentos mis 10 minis cortos en 11.020 overnight me tienen una "brechilla" abierta de -500€, todo ello a la espera de que mañana o el Lunes haya guánido y pueda sacar algunas plusvies más.

De momento, mi flamante +47% mensual ha mermado algunos puntillos ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me place y me complace comprobar que una mierda de loss strike no te ha hecho perder el sentido del humor ::
> 
> Así debe ser.
> 
> ...



Bueno, el lunes te vas a forrar no te preocupes...

Eres el único que ha pillado lo de "busquimano" por ahora, el oso amoroso (wata) parece ser que no se percató...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 Mar 2010)

Por cierto, alquilar es tirar el dinero y tal.. XDDDD


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Mar 2010)

Me acabo de conectar, antes de ir a dormir y por fin... volaron los 11 mil :Aplauso:

Mañana más ^___^!


----------



## Interesado (25 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por cierto, alquilar es tirar el dinero y tal.. XDDDD



Especialmente si lo que se alquila son acciones para meterle cortos al botas, criteria o gamesas varias. :ouch:

PD: Bajar siempre bajan.

PD2: ¿Nos vamos a testear los 1150 para poder cargar más largos?


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me place y me complace comprobar que una mierda de loss strike no te ha hecho perder el sentido del humor ::
> 
> Así debe ser.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo hay un GAP negativo de 62 puntos así que casi está usted en verde :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Especialmente si lo que se alquila son acciones para meterle cortos al botas, criteria o gamesas varias. :ouch:
> 
> PD: Bajar siempre bajan.
> 
> PD2: ¿Nos vamos a testear los 1150 para poder cargar más largos?



Hoy hemos tocado los 1175 que comentaba el sábado pasado como máximo semanal en el S&P, como mínimo dije 1142. Si mañana el guano viene con ganas creo que podríamos llegar a ver este nivel, al fin y al cabo está a menos de 20 puntos hacia el lado corto.

El mini-guano de esta tarde ha sido bastante fuerte para ser en horario de lateral, como mañana vengan con la misma idea nos lo vamos a pasar muy bien, al menos algunos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Mar 2010)

R3v3 vas a Benasque a esquiar o a hacer algo de montaña?.

Yo iré para el pirineo 3 días en el puente de semana santa


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay un GAP negativo de 62 puntos así que casi está usted en verde :rolleye:



Calle, calle, no me ponga nervioso, que acabo de descubrir una cosa nueva ahora mismo.

Llevo "unos cortillos" en el Interdin&Poors 500, colgados en 1162.63 desde hace cosa de.. no sé, 4 ó 5 días quizás. Los aguantaba por "bullfighter shame", pero estaba ya por cerrar a pérdidas.

Me conecto ahora y veo que se ha pegado un hostiazo desde 1175 hasta casi 1164, evento este harto curioso.

Hoyga, yo quiero más planes de rescate de Grecia como éste...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me place y me complace comprobar que una mierda de loss strike no te ha hecho perder el sentido del humor ::
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno el chulibex no ha cerrado en 11100 por 8,6 puntos....
> 
> mañana gap a la baja y cerramos en verde.



Bueno guardo mi cita para mañana...


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> pollastre dijo:
> 
> 
> > Me place y me complace comprobar que una mierda de loss strike no te ha hecho perder el sentido del humor ::
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jojojojojojojooj , zuloman, eres Rey... me despollo contigo, a qué negarlo



Realidad pura y dura hoyja  , seria imposible intentar engañaros, a nada que rascarais vereis que soy un analfabeto bursatil ::



Mulder dijo:


> Yo cuando pienso en lo que me he ahorrado alquilando durante alrededor de año y medio en vez de comprar (realmente no hubiera podido comprarlo) y luego sumo los impuestos y los intereses que me he ahorrado por ello me cogen auténticos mareos.
> 
> Y se que en el futuro todavía estará más barato, que esto es la zona cero de la zona cero, aunque este adosado no creo que llegue a comprarlo nunca.



No te quepa la menor duda de que te has ahorrado una pasta alquilando en vez de comprar , tu y todos los que lo hayan hecho desde finales del 2005 hasta hoy.

En el caso de Altea y cercanias, casi diria que en el caso de costa en general, el acierto es doble y las posibilidades de que el ahorro una vez que compres sea mucho mas alto que en las zonas medias o medias altas de grandes ciudades tambien.

En costa ademas de los problemas derivados del propio mercado inmobiliario hay que sumar los derivados de la caida del turismo, vigila de cerca ambos factores y tendras una señal clara de compra cuando sea conveniente, pero duerme tranquilo de momento, queda mucho por caer en costa.

Ah, he publicado en el club algo que hara las delicias de los conspiranoicos  , venga buscarme las cosquillas que teneis capacidad para ponerme en aprietos pero sin pasarse eh, que si no no os cuento mas historias para no dormir y os aseguro que tengo bastante informacion de primera mano que no vereis en los medios de manipulac.. , quiero decir de comunicacion 

Bueno, voy a empezar a ilustrarme en esto de la bolsa, me ponen cachondo esos informes del club ( que sorpresivamente consigo entender en mas de un 60 % lo que dicen ), para empezar me leere leones y gacelas ( no os riais cabrones ), espero poder entender lo que cuente, no se si empezar por un diccionario bursatil para torpes jejjee.

Creo que me lo voy a comprar impreso en vez de leerlo por internete ¿ mejor no?

espero contar con vuestra ayuda para preguntar cosas basicas.... pero al que se descojone prometo venganza cruel jejejje.


----------



## Hagen (26 Mar 2010)

Para los bajistas!!!!! entre los que me incluyo


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Para los bajistas!!!!! entre los que me incluyo



Parece que ha recuperado algo esta madrugada... pero sí, ayer el hostiazo fue bastante curioso, la verdad!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Para los bajistas!!!!! entre los que me incluyo



cuando pongais graficos explicar un poquito de que va la cosa, que havemos analfavestias que no entendemos


----------



## Hagen (26 Mar 2010)

Caida con volumen....... luego......???

Hoy tenemos datos del PIB en USA..... ya tenemos excusa...


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

zuloman, observa el picotazo de volumen acompañando a la caída repentina del índice... eso nos dice (en teoría) que la caída es "healthy", vamos, que obedece realmente a un intercambio fuerte de contratos... que no es fake, en definitiva.

Claro que últimamente está todo tan revuelto que uno nunca sabe por dónde van a salir los tiros.... no te puedes fiar de nada.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2010)

entonces??????? damos orden de compra esperando gap a la baja, para como luego Luca dice que terminaremos en verde, vender?????
zuloman un San con el gap?


----------



## pyn (26 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,
tranquilidad cortistas que el esepé está recuperando.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces??????? damos orden de compra esperando gap a la baja, para como luego Luca dice que terminaremos en verde, vender?????
> *zuloman un San con el gap*?



me estoy mordiendo las uñas de los pies para mantener la calma y no entrar en nada en semana santa, no me tientes xd , no quiero acabar esta semana gloriosa asi :: :: ::

Ademas, veo divergencias de opiniones entre dos pesos pesados, lucas versus mulder , no me atrevo :cook: :cook: :cook:

EDITO: Segun veo en preapertura parece que la muldermachine tiene las de ganar, apostaba por gap al alza y posteriores caidas y luca por gap a la baja y acabar en verde ¿no?


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2010)

eso es lo que ellos nos intentan enseñar, que teniendo sus informaciones tomemos nosotros mismos nuestras decisiones.

Alguien me podría decir donde se pueden ver, o si se pueden ver como estan los valores del ibex en el premercado. o si alguien sabe de algun valor que hoy pueda salir con un 2% a la baja, para hacer un intradia rapido. Asi hago caso a Mulder (gap bajista) y a Luca que terminamos en verde. 

Bueno, lo de Mulder creo que no hablaba del Ibex


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces??????? damos orden de compra esperando gap a la baja, para como luego Luca dice que terminaremos en verde, vender?????
> zuloman un San con el gap?



Cuidado, "accionadores"... eso que estábamos comentando se refería exclusivamente a la gráfica overnight del SP500... vosotros, los cazadores de acciones, tened cuidado... que ese movimiento no tiene por qué trasladarse íntegramente a las matildas, mamachichos, y demás papeles patrios.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> eso es lo que ellos nos intentan enseñar, que teniendo sus informaciones tomemos nosotros mismos nuestras decisiones.
> 
> *Alguien me podría decir donde se pueden ver, o si se pueden ver como estan los valores del ibex en el premercado*. o si alguien sabe de algun valor que hoy pueda salir con un 2% a la baja, para hacer un intradia rapido. Asi hago caso a Mulder (gap bajista) y a Luca que terminamos en verde.
> 
> Bueno, lo de Mulder creo que no hablaba del Ibex



yo tengo contratado infobolsa en tiempo real, no se si podria darte las claves y verlo los dos a la vez, si se puede te las doy por privado


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

Langaro, si se cumplen las mulderpredicciones, y no sere yo quien ose cuestionar las palabras del maestro , quizas fuera una buena opcion nentrar al final de sesion y vender el lunes.

Dice que hoy toca bajar y la semana que viene tambien a excepcion del lunes.

Si confirma esa prevision me quito el mono haciendo un mete y saca :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo tengo contratado infobolsa en tiempo real, no se si podria darte las claves y verlo los dos a la vez, si se puede te las doy por privado



muchas gracias, pero no te preocupes, pero si me puedes decir posibles entradas seria suficiente.

me estoy dando cuenta que mas que inversor soy un KamiKaze de la bolsa.:´´´(


----------



## tonuel (26 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cuando pongais graficos explicar un poquito de que va la cosa, que havemos analfavestias que no entendemos




Voy a pedirle a Calopez que le baneen a usted tres o cuatro dias por preguntar tal cosa... ::



Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Voy a pedirle a Calopez *que le baneen a usted* tres o cuatro dias por preguntar tal cosa... ::
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿ podria sustituir la pena por 3 o 4 latigazos?


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

yo voto por un guanizado general, sobre todo en europa


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> muchas gracias, pero no te preocupes, pero *si me puedes decir posibles entradas seria suficiente.*
> me estoy dando cuenta que mas que inversor soy un KamiKaze de la bolsa.:´´´(



eres muchisimo peor que un kamikaze, estas rematadamente loco si haces caso a lo que yo te diga , ya veo que tienes un apepito enorme por :: :: :: .

pasados unos minutos de la apertura probamos a ver si funciona con dos usuarios a la vez, no antes por no joderme la apertura si falla.

EDITO: Pues ahora la preapertura le da la razon a Luca, joder, es lo que tiene que dos tipos que entienden no coincidan, que al final la bolsa no sabe que hacer jejejee


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> eres muchisimo peor que un kamikaze, estas rematadamente loco si haces caso a lo que yo te diga , ya veo que tienes un apepito enorme por :: :: :: .
> 
> pasados unos minutos de la apertura probamos a ver si funciona con dos usuarios a la vez, no antes por no joderme la apertura si falla.



Hay tiempo reales gratuitos... por ejemplo: Bolsamania. 

Buenos días  ¿Dónde está mi guano?

Ayer no dejé esto así. )


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hay tiempo reales gratuitos... por ejemplo: Bolsamania.
> 
> Buenos días  ¿Dónde está mi guano?
> 
> Ayer no dejé esto así. )




Y que lo digas, al final vaya mierda de apertura para mis cortos. Con lo bien que iba esto ayer por la noche 

Wait & hold, qué remedio.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Y que lo digas, al final vaya mierda de apertura para mis cortos. Con lo bien que iba esto ayer por la noche
> 
> Wait & hold, qué remedio.



dale alegria a los cortos macarena 

no te quejaras ahora eh :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Para hoy tenía previsto una subidita hasta las 9, pero el 'hasta las 9' puede querer decir 9:10 o 9:50. De todas formas está claro que esta subida ha sido un cierre de gap en el Stoxx, ha sido tocarlo y volver para abajo acto seguido y además con fuerza.

Para mi está claro que hoy terminamos en rojo, espero que sea rojo pasional que haría juego con la celebración de la semana santa


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Para hoy tenía previsto una subidita hasta las 9, pero el 'hasta las 9' puede querer decir 9:10 o 9:50. De todas formas está claro que esta subida ha sido un cierre de gap en el Stoxx, ha sido tocarlo y volver para abajo acto seguido y además con fuerza.
> 
> Para mi está claro que hoy terminamos en rojo, *espero que sea rojo pasional* que haría juego con la celebración de la semana santa



Los que estan en liquidez te saludan 

y el lunes ¿ mantienes que sera alcista? lo digo por entrar a ultima hora de hoy ¿ como lo ves?


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Los que estan en liquidez te saludan
> 
> y el lunes ¿ mantienes que sera alcista? lo digo por entrar a ultima hora de hoy ¿ como lo ves?



Hoy no voy a hacer ningún tipo de predicción porque para sacar conclusiones es mejor ver como terminamos hoy, tengo un aviso de que el lunes por la mañana se subiría y por la tarde se bajaría, pero prefiero esperar a que cierre hoy el mercado para saberlo seguro porque aun no lo veo del todo claro.

Yo de ti me olvidaría de la bolsa hasta el 31 de marzo a las 16.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

Vela al uso para este momento y próxima semana

PD. la "mecha" de arriba quemándose, no podía ser más simbólico


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> dale alegria a los cortos macarena
> 
> no te quejaras ahora eh :Baile:



Se resiste el muy condenado, a entrar en el Máximum Guano.

Yo no entiendo cuánto tiempo más nos quieren tener engañados como a chinos por encima de los 11K... esto ya no es que sea fruta madura para caer del árbol, es que ya empieza a oler a podrida, vamos ::


----------



## Interesado (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Para hoy tenía previsto una subidita hasta las 9, pero el 'hasta las 9' puede querer decir 9:10 o 9:50. De todas formas está claro que esta subida ha sido un cierre de gap en el Stoxx, ha sido tocarlo y volver para abajo acto seguido y además con fuerza.
> 
> Para mi está claro que hoy terminamos en rojo, espero que sea rojo pasional que haría juego con la celebración de la semana santa



Mulder, ¿cómo ves las GRF? 

De momento van bastante bien y creo que podrían ser bastante inmunes al potencial guano, pero se agradecería una segunda opinión.

Yo creo que han de volver a máximos, pero ahora están en una zona con bastante bache y no sé si vale la pena. Son lo único que me queda para estar en liquidez. 

EDIT: En CRI están acumulando que da gusto, como en la bajadita se acerque a la MM20 igual le hago unos largos.


----------



## tonuel (26 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ podria sustituir la pena por 3 o 4 latigazos?




No... :no:


pero si por 3 o 4 ladrillazos... ienso:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

¿a qué hora dan el dato del PIB en USA?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No... :no:
> 
> 
> pero si por 3 o 4 ladrillazos... ienso:
> ...



jajajajaja, acepto barco como animal acuatico, todo antes que perderme las risas del foro


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Ayer estuve leyendo los 2 libros de kostolany y la verdad me parece que directamente se cachondea de tí bacilándote de que no mira grafos, ni tiene en cuenta fundamentales, y que consultaba a una pitonisa húngara para comprar valores de la bolsa francesa que comenzaran por p....

Por otra parte a cuenta gotas suelta avisos para navegantes, el que más me dolió es que dedica gran parte de su especulación a valores contrarios a tendencia...

Esto explica mucho las subidas de GAM CRI y TL5... junto a la frase "cada país tiene la bolsa que se merece"...

Por supuesto no dice nada del parquet hispano....XDDDDD



Para los incrédulos sobre el gap a la baja de hoy, incluso en contra de "muldermachine" os digo una cosa:

"Creed en vuestros pronósticos"

Saludos.


----------



## rosonero (26 Mar 2010)

Buenos días a la forería


¿Se acuerdan de este murciélago (prestado)que pegué como una curiosidad? 
Pues parece que va camino de cumplirse :8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenos días a la forería
> 
> 
> ¿Se acuerdan de este murciélago (prestado)que pegué como una curiosidad?
> Pues parece que va camino de cumplirse :8:



Según Kostolany sería una M eso que has puesto y es lo único que miraba en los gráficos para ponerse corto....


----------



## rosonero (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Según Kostolany sería una M eso que has puesto y es lo único que miraba en los gráficos para ponerse corto....



"_Pues no hay nada más que desir_"

Me voy a hacer mi partida de paddel mensual ( el ejercicio en exceso puede cansar) dejando un par de minis cortitos. Cuidenmelos.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mulder, ¿cómo ves las GRF?
> 
> De momento van bastante bien y creo que podrían ser bastante inmunes al potencial guano, pero se agradecería una segunda opinión.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con las GRF, hoy podrían terminar en rojillo, sobre todo si el mercado también cae. Las medias tienen configuración bajista y ayer hubo toque de la primera desde que está subiendo, aunque la bajada de hoy podría ser aislada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

Llevo 24 horas en liquidez y comienzo a tener temblores y ansiedad.




::


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2010)

fuera de Grifols. entrada a 11.08, salida 11.345


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Sobre los volumenes kostolany tenía una teoría SIMILAR a Mulder:

1º Las subidas con mucho volumen no son relevantes y preparan bajadas en el futuro

2º Las subidas con poco volumen continuadas generan tendencia alcista y rompen resistencias

3º Las bajadas con volumen continuadas generan tendencia bajista y rompen soportes

4º Las bajadas sin volumen no son relevantes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2010)

Buenos días, parece que subimos a cerrar el gap...

Yo también apuesto por el rojo intenso para hoy...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días, parece que subimos a cerrar el gap...
> 
> Yo también apuesto por el rojo intenso para hoy...
> 
> Saludos...



Si no lo hacemos podemos tener guano pata negra pero mucho me temo que están amagando y mareando la perdiz, el día clave será el lunes.


----------



## Interesado (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado con las GRF, hoy podrían terminar en rojillo, sobre todo si el mercado también cae. Las medias tienen configuración bajista y ayer hubo toque de la primera desde que está subiendo, aunque la bajada de hoy podría ser aislada.









Me fastidia porque por MACD, RSI y estocástico, en diario tiene muy buena pinta. También es cierto que no se observa acumulación.

En fin, a ver si me puedo salir sobre 11.4 y me veo los toros desde la barrera.


----------



## Interesado (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sobre los volumenes kostolany tenía una teoría contraria a Mulder:
> 
> 1º Las subidas con mucho volumen no son relevantes y preparan bajadas en el futuro
> 
> ...



Pero eso es exactamente lo que dice Mulder, ¿no? 

Lo que vale son las subidas sin volumen y las bajadas con volumen. O eso tenía entendido.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Pero eso es exactamente lo que dice Mulder, ¿no?
> 
> Lo que vale son las subidas sin volumen y las bajadas con volumen. O eso tenía entendido.



Pues si es así lo edito XDDD espero a que se pronuncie.

EDITADO


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Abg 22 €...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Llevo 24 horas en liquidez y comienzo a tener temblores y ansiedad.
> 
> ...



reconozco los sintomas, y eso que los 4 chutes de morfina matutinos pense que serian suficientes


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Ya estamos en verde...


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2010)

ahora mismo tengo el 70% del capital que uso en bolsa en liquidez. Me tengo que ir a la 1:30 y ya no puedo hacer nada hasta el lunes....... y me jode no poder comprar nada para estar largo para el lunessssssssss.
Igual doy una orden de compra por si bajan un 2%.

Alguien esta siguiendo algún valor para entrar largo a última hora del dia???????


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

pollastre, espero que hicieras caso a mi pronóstico...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ahora mismo tengo el 70% del capital que uso en bolsa en liquidez. Me tengo que ir a la 1:30 y ya no puedo hacer nada hasta el lunes....... y me jode no poder comprar nada para estar largo para el lunessssssssss.
> Igual doy una orden de compra por si bajan un 2%.
> 
> Alguien esta siguiendo algún valor para entrar largo a última hora del dia???????



En todo caso, yo entraría corto en máximos del día, seguramente sean a las 11:00


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues si es así lo edito XDDD espero a que se pronuncie.



Lo que has dicho es exactamente lo que vengo diciendo en el foro desde hace muuuucho tiempo y poca gente me cree...y no solo eso, ¡encima dicen que pienso lo contrario!

Manda huevos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que has dicho es exactamente lo que vengo diciendo en el foro desde hace muuuucho tiempo y poca gente me cree...y no solo eso, ¡encima dicen que pienso lo contrario!
> 
> Manda huevos...



Eres muy contradictorio hablando... es normal que no te entendamos bien.

:XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2010)

Ahora que tengo un momento, voy a explicar un poco metodología intradía (sobre todo):

Nunca entres comprado en una tendencia bajista.
Nunca entres vendido en una tendencia alcista.

Me explico... ahora el Ibex está subiendo desde 11k... estamos en 11.090 y tú crees que esto va a caer... armas cortos en 11.090 y te entran. Pueden pasar 2 cosas, que aciertes :: o que siga subiendo (que es lo más normal). Lo que hay que hacer es fijarte un objetivo, por ejemplo ese 11.090 y ver que hace allí, si sigue subiendo, es que nos hemos equivocado de objetivo, si se pone a bajar, que los primeros € los gane otro. Parece una tontería, pero te puede hacer perder hasta la camisa. Lo bueno de esta operativa, es que le saca todo el provecho al SL. El SL sirve para dos cosas, aunque normalmente solo lo utilizamos para la más básica, que es limitarte las pérdidas a un % o a un nº de pipos fijos. Ejemplo entro a x y pongo el SL a x+30. La segunda característica del SL, es poder ponerlo donde tú quieres. Aunque parezca obvio, veamos el ejemplo anterior....

-Sube desde 11.000 a 11.090
-Esperamos a ver que pasa...
-Toca 11.093 y comienza a bajar...
-11.092, 11.087, 11.085, 11.081...*
-Abrimos cortos 11.080 con SL 11.094*

Es decir, entramos en la dirección que nuestros análisis han dicho, a favor de tendencia y con SL claro...

No se si ha quedado muy claro... :: o era demasiado obvio, pero es que veo que metemos largos-cortos a diestro y siniestro, contratendencia y sin ningún tipo de gestión del riesgo...

Espero que haya ayudado a alguien... :|

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eres muy contradictorio hablando... es normal que no te entendamos bien.
> 
> :XX:



Viendo como lees mis análisis semanales lo entiendo perfectamente :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Viendo como lees mis análisis semanales lo entiendo perfectamente :XX:



Bueno, según tus análisis hoy teníamos Gap al alza, es normal que los lea por encima...


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> pollastre, espero que hicieras caso a mi pronóstico...



Entre tanto cruce de declaraciones, ya he olvidado cual era tu pronóstico para hoy ::

Yo estoy colgado en corto en 11.020, overnight desde ayer, y ahí sigo sin moverme. Mantendré la formación hasta el Lunes a cierre de mercado o hasta que bajemos de los 11K, lo que ocurra antes....

tu pronóstico era guanista o alcista?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Cerrar hoy en verde claro y el lunes guano.


----------



## pyn (26 Mar 2010)

Con lo bien que iban mis cortos joder... ya empezamos a joder.

Por cierto Luca y Mulder, pareceis un matrimonio todo el dia discutiendo xDDD.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿a qué hora dan el dato del PIB en USA?



*A las 13.30:
*- PIB DEL CUARTO TRIMESTRE final:
*Dato previo: +5,9%. Previsión: +5,9%.
PCE PRICE INDEX SUBYACENTE:
Dato previo: +1,6%. Previsión: +1,6%.
PCE PRICE INDEX DEFLACTOR:
Dato previo: +0,4%. Previsión: +0,4%.

* A las 14.55:
*-ÍNDICE DE CONFIANZA DEL CONSUMIDOR DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE *MICHIGAN/REUTERS de marzo final.
Dato previo: 73,6. Previsión: 73.
SUBPARTIDA DE CONDICIONES ACTUALES:
Dato previo: 81,8. Previsión: 67,6.
SUBPARTIDA DE EXPECTATIVAS:
Dato previo: 68,4. Previsión: 67,6.

*A las 15.30:
- ÍNDICE DEL INSTITUTO DEL CICLO ECONÓMICO ECRI.

Goldman ha rebajado el precio objetivo de Grifols a 13,6€...

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Con lo bien que iban mis cortos joder... ya empezamos a joder.
> 
> Por cierto Luca y Mulder, pareceis un matrimonio todo el dia discutiendo xDDD.



Lo bueno es que de estas discusiones aprendemos, de una discusión conyugal no se saca nada positivo


----------



## destr0 (26 Mar 2010)

mirad mi hilo del club :fiufiu:

edit: ahí tenéis la respuesta, objetivo 11135


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, según tus análisis hoy teníamos Gap al alza, es normal que los lea por encima...



Pues he acertado y en el Stoxx hemos tenido gap al alza, para ser una previsión hecha casi con una semana de antelación creo que no está mal. Una cosa es que me pueda equivocar, que afinando a nivel horario es algo que puede pasar, y otra muy distinta que no se me entienda.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2010)

fuera de Tubacex, compra 2.65, venta 2.91


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

El Euro casi en 1.34, desde los mínimos de 1.32xx de ayer.

¿Seguimos teniendo Fe en el guano? o ... glups...


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El Euro casi en 1.34, desde los mínimos de 1.32xx de ayer.
> 
> ¿Seguimos teniendo Fe en el guano? o ... glups...



Yo si la tengo, el único problema es que no estoy acertando con el tramo horario.


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

> o ... *glups*...



Glups!
"Glu glu" (de hundimiento) viene mejor a mis cortos....


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> El Euro casi en 1.34, desde los mínimos de 1.32xx de ayer.
> 
> ¿Seguimos teniendo Fe en el guano? o ... glups...




Ya ves, con tantos comentarios de los "agoreros peponianos"  me quité de encima el corto a 11.090 y mira como va el tema :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

En lo que no me había fijado bien hoy es que el Stoxx lleva toda la mañana en negativo salvo dos toques al gap que ha hecho, es decir, técnicamente tenemos mini-wano, además de un doble techo.

En el Ibex ya veo que no ocurre así aunque creo que ya empezamos a ver rojillo también.


----------



## pyn (26 Mar 2010)

el ibex apesta, se ha movido a penas 120 puntos, estoy por irme y no volver hasta el lunes .


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2010)

"ustec" que puede, váyase a dar una vuelta hasta el dato del PIB de las 13.30...... 5.9% el estimado, me parece muy ambicioso lo cual implica que la probabilidad de caídas son altas, aunque por otra parte si los superásemos sería un revulsivo al alza importante [Mode analist0 off].
Qué bien queda uno diciendo blanco y negro en la misma frase


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues he acertado y en el Stoxx hemos tenido gap al alza, para ser una previsión hecha casi con una semana de antelación creo que no está mal. Una cosa es que me pueda equivocar, que afinando a nivel horario es algo que puede pasar, y otra muy distinta que no se me entienda.



Ayer hablaste de Ibex, que esperabas Gap al alza, no me refiero en ningún momento a tu análisis semanal...

Cambias las cosas según te parece.. ya te lo dije una vez que así siempre acierto yo tmb.

Yo dije gap a la baja, y maximo sobre las 11:00, te parece poco nivel de acierto???


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ayer hablaste de Ibex, que esperabas Gap al alza, no me refiero en ningún momento a tu análisis semanal...
> 
> Cambias las cosas según te parece.. ya te lo dije una vez que así siempre acierto yo tmb.
> 
> Yo dije gap a la baja, y maximo sobre las 11:00, te parece poco nivel de acierto???



Hoy en el Ibex no hemos tenido gap, hemos abierto planos, al menos según mi gráfico.

Yo lo que hice fue analizar el volumen de los leoncios, no es un análisis estricto de lo que va a ocurrir, en él solo digo lo que piensan los leoncios del Ibex según lo que veo en los paquetes más grandes de compra y venta. En resumen, lo que piensan los que mueven la pasta gorda.

No lo doy como un análisis mio porque los leoncios pueden opinar una cosa y yo otra distinta, además a veces ellos se equivocan, simplemente lo pongo para que todo el mundo lo sepa, creo que es una información útil.


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

Vaya miedda de mañana aburrida, my friends....

espero que las 13:30 traigan algún movimiento digno de provocar nuestro pánico o nuestra euforia. Pocos días me he aburrido tanto como éste, la verdad.


edito: si puede ser euforia, mejor que pánico, gracias.


----------



## Hagen (26 Mar 2010)

Luca,

Puedes pasarme el link de la biblioteca chilena, lo copie en el portatil de casa, pero me gustaria echarle un vistazo en el curro.

Gracias


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

El hamijo Cárpatos informa de +3,5 puntos en el iTRAXX crossover 5y. 

Eres tú aquel [guano] que ha de llegar?


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2010)

alguna entrada para el SP para hoy?
he dado 2 ordenes de compra, una para Gas a 13.88 y otra para Tubacex 2.86 y ninguna ha entrado por los pelos.
Ahora estaría ganando.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Luca,
> 
> Puedes pasarme el link de la biblioteca chilena, lo copie en el portatil de casa, pero me gustaria echarle un vistazo en el curro.
> 
> Gracias



En el trabajo se va a trabajar no a leer... eres funcionario? )

Ni pecata hace esto!! (Seguramente no tenga "internec" en su trabajo.. a ver si nos lo confirma)

Mira unos post atrás no seas vago que no soy tu secretaria...:rolleye:

(venganza por lo de esteban XD)


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

4 minutos para el dato PIB, abróchense los cinturones que vamos a tener movimiento.


----------



## Claca (26 Mar 2010)

*PIB de EEUU 

+5,6 %*

_PIB final del cuarto trimestre +5,6 % cuando se esperaba +5,9%, 

Deflactor +0,5 % una décima más de lo esperado. 

Gastos del consumidor+1,6 % frente al anterior +1,7%

Gastos negocios +5,3 % frente al +6,5 % anterior

Exportaciones +22,8% frente al previo de +22,4 %, importaciones +15,8% frente al previo de +15,3 %

Pero la clave en inventarios 19.700 millones frente a los -16.900 millones anteriores, añadiendo 3,79 puntos porcentuales al cambio del PIB. 

Dato que no creo que mueva el mercado, lo dejamos en ligeramente malo para bolsas y ligeramente bueno para bonos_


----------



## Hagen (26 Mar 2010)

PIB de EEUU [Imprimir] 



+5,6 %


----------



## Misterio (26 Mar 2010)

El previsto era 5.9% creo que es importante poner el que ha salido y el estaba previsto que sino parece otra cosa.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

El stoxx está perroflaútico total. 

Me parece que con la apertura USA ya le pegan el golpe definitivo que necesita


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El stoxx está perroflaútico total.
> 
> Me parece que con la apertura USA ya le pegan el golpe definitivo que necesita



Ha bajado 5 puntos para recuperarlos enseguida, visto y no visto.


----------



## pyn (26 Mar 2010)

El ibex ni se ha inmutado.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

En tierra de nadie `__´!

Estoy en total duda... como la mayoría supongo. Esto tiene pinta de que se va a caer, pero no nos dan pistas y encima la apertura yanki a la vuelta de la esquina.

Que alguien tire la moneda al aire, que yo no me atrevo.

Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

Yo lo que veo es que el stoxx cada vez está más alejado de máximos. 

Tal vez intente recortar antes del inicio USA para colocar papelón pero cada vez veo más cerca el ansiado guano (hoy a pepon lo guardamos en el cajón)


----------



## pyn (26 Mar 2010)

Eres todo un poeta Pepitoria, dios te oiga que hoy voy muy fuerte.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Eres todo un poeta Pepitoria, dios te oiga que hoy voy muy fuerte.



Me too, hamijo

Yo hoy quiero compartir la frase clásica de este hilo: 

"Corto hasta las cejas para darles al botas y compañía con todo lo gordo" ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

El ibex ya está empezando a hacer un canalillo peligroso

Las velas que aparecen en el stoxx no son velas, son fósforos quemados.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

Y a mi me parece que la hemos cagado xD Todos vamos cortos (casi)eso me suena a cacería jajaja

Me uniré a vuestro rezo.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

Mutua Madrileña no descarta vender su participación del 5% en Sacyr - 26/03/10 - 2014434 - elEconomista.es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

No sé si habéis visto el post del Banco Pichincha....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Y a mi me parece que la hemos cagado xD Todos vamos cortos (casi)eso me suena a cacería jajaja
> 
> Me uniré a vuestro rezo.



Parece mentira que seas un "oso" 

Venga! todos cortos!!


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece mentira que seas un "oso"
> 
> Venga! todos cortos!!



Es que mi estilo es más como Balu en vez de Yogi... jajaja.

Un saludo tembloroso


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

puf... supremo coñazo.

Me voy a ver el nuevo episodio de "Niña Repelente" de mientras se mueve algo aquí...


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2010)

Menudo asco de día.

PD. Acabará subiendo un pelín.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No sé si habéis visto el post del Banco Pichincha....



¿ese hilo donde nadie tiene ni idea de donde viene el nombre de un banco?

Provincia de Pichincha - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Además el nombre también viene del volcan más alto de los Andes, cuando pasas por la zona en avión se ve la cima desde una distancia relativamente cercana.

Y ahora que ya os he culturizado un poco sigamos con el lateral cansino


----------



## debianita (26 Mar 2010)

HOYGAN!, es aqui la fiesta de cortos?

A ver si esto cae de una vez


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

Hello boys,

Después de un día infernal en el trabajo, llego a casa y me encuentro el IBEX exactamente igual que ayer. El mundo está contra mí. 

Edito para Luca: NO, NO TENGO INTERNET EN EL CURRO. Solo gente con mala leche a la que atender.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

Ya está empezando a hacerse cacota...


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> HOYGAN!, es aqui la fiesta de cortos?
> 
> A ver si esto cae de una vez



Hamija, pásese Ud. a Fedora y verá como sus cortos comienzan a caer repentinamente ::::


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

Ya viene, ya viene el guano...
Tonuel coge los mandos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2010)

En 10 minutos sale el dato más importante del día... el de la Universidad de Michigan... cuidado con los stops cercanos...

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (26 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamija, pásese Ud. a Fedora y verá como sus cortos comienzan a caer repentinamente ::::




En todo caso HAMIJO, no quisiera iniciar un flame 

Parece que no perdemos los 11050 ...

Me tengo que ir, dejo estos en sus manos bajarlo a 10700. Me voy tranquilo dejo un Stop Dinamico que ha funcionado a las mil maravillas todo el dia. No me ha saltado por 0.004 euros. Estoy orgulloso de este stop 

Saludos y suerte


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

Horreur, Monseieur.... justo ahora que se pone emocionante la cosa tengo que irme a casa... 40 minutos alejado de los botones de buy&sell... ays, qué fatiguita.


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

> En todo caso *HAMIJO*,



Touchê 

Le concedo este lance.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya viene, ya viene el guano...
> Tonuel coge los mandos.



Si leeis el hilo de Juancar Tonuel está muy acojonado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hello boys,
> 
> Después de un día infernal en el trabajo, llego a casa y me encuentro el IBEX exactamente igual que ayer. El mundo está contra mí.
> 
> Edito para Luca: NO, NO TENGO INTERNET EN EL CURRO. Solo gente con mala leche a la que atender.



Por eso no posteas!

Piratéate una wifi de por ahí hombre... (lo siguiente es que diga que no tiene "hordenadó" y si tiene es un IBM de 1990)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2010)

Corto en mini-ibex 11070...

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto en mini-ibex 11070...
> 
> Saludos...



Stop en 11094 supongo...o

Gracias por el ejemplo de ayer.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

Me estoy poniendo muy nerviosa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿ese hilo donde nadie tiene ni idea de donde viene el nombre de un banco?
> 
> Provincia de Pichincha - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Gracias Mulder, la verdad que ni me molesté en buscarlo, los foreros opinan que comprará sub prime a buen precio para buscar a los "fugados" y embargarlos bien... allí no cortan peras además... hay casos en colombia por ejemplo que embargan nichos y tumbas y sacan al muerto....:XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

Michigan sin cambios, 73,6 en marzo, que era el dato previo. La previsión era 73.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Stop en 11094 supongo...o
> 
> Gracias por el ejemplo de ayer.



Qué rápido le pasa el tiempo señor Luca... eso ha sido esta mañana... 

SL en 11.115 :|


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me estoy poniendo muy nerviosa.



Tranquila, yo os puedo pasar recetas de lo que queráis, ventajas de conocer a médicos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué rápido le pasa el tiempo señor Luca... eso ha sido esta mañana...
> 
> SL en 11.115 :|



Tengo un trabajo fácil... es como el día de la marmota...:rolleye:

No puedo leer libros como Hagen o estar a las 15:00 en casa como peca, pero tampoco estoy mal...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me estoy poniendo muy nerviosa.



Ahora los griegos dicen que no necesitarán ayuda, y por eso sube la bolsa... no me extraña que digan que la bolsa es un casino... )

Por cierto, al que mejor le va con diferencia es a Hannibal... seguro que no pierde ni un duro... 8:

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tengo un trabajo fácil... es como el día de la marmota...:rolleye:
> 
> No puedo leer libros como Hagen o estar a las 15:00 en casa como peca, pero tampoco estoy mal...



Yo trabajo 67 días al año... :|


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gracias Mulder, la verdad que ni me molesté en buscarlo, los foreros opinan que comprará sub prime a buen precio para buscar a los "fugados" y embargarlos bien... allí no cortan peras además... hay casos en colombia por ejemplo que embargan nichos y tumbas y sacan al muerto....:XX:



Pues con siendo el mandatario de Ecuador un tal Correa que va en la onda de Chavez y Evo mejor ni arrimarse por ese banco, incluso si se es ecuatoriano.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo trabajo 67 días al año... :|



Por lo menos serán intensos, ¿no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo trabajo 67 días al año... :|




Bueno eso no será así exactamente.

Trabajarás un día con guardias y demás, 3 turnos horarios que irás rotando y librarás 3.

Tenías ya famila/conocidos en los bomberos? si no es muyyy difícil entrar.

No es ningún secreto para nadie que os pasáis el día jugando al baloncesto, voleibol y demás... XD

Conozco a uno, pero no sacó plaza y está de interino, cobra 2400 netos...

Cómo va eso de entrar con estudios? hay promoción interna para inspección de incendios provocacos (fraude de seguros por ejemplo) y demás? o son los Inspectores de Seguros del Estado los que realizan eso? (Rama de fraude financiero, no análisis químico)


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

El dato de ahora y los comentarios esos de los griegos están enmascarando el guanazo que vamos a tener dentro de muy poco rato, las divergencias bajistas en 10 minutos son bestiales, solo espero que empiecen antes de que cierren el Ibex, que ultimamente no tienen la costumbre de hacerlo así.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El dato de ahora y los comentarios esos de los griegos están enmascarando el guanazo que vamos a tener dentro de muy poco rato, las divergencias bajistas en 10 minutos son bestiales, solo espero que empiecen antes de que cierren el Ibex, que ultimamente no tienen la costumbre de hacerlo así.



Ojalá, porque estoy un poco perdida.
El método destr0 no da datos relevantes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por lo menos serán intensos, ¿no?



Pues depende del día...



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno eso no será así exactamente.
> Trabajarás un día con guardias y demás, 3 turnos horarios que irás rotando y librarás 3.
> 
> Tenías y a famila/conocidos en los bomberos? si no es muyyy difícil entrar.



24h x 72h de fiesta
24h x 72h de fiesta
24h x 1 semana de fiesta...
Así todo el año menos el verano que es:
24h x 72 de fiesta

Haces las mismas horas que en cualquier trabajo, pero al juntarlas mucho te queda mucho tiempo libre... 

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto, no conocía a nadie... fue cuestión de entrenar y estudiar...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

El sp va a reventar en cualquier momento


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues depende del día...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí también va por oposición, yo conozco a algún bombero y han entrado así, por méritos propios.

Que incisivo eres, Luca...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Conozco a uno, pero no sacó plaza y está de interino, cobra 2400 netos...
> 
> Cómo va eso de entrar con estudios? hay promoción interna para inspección de incendios provocacos (fraude de seguros por ejemplo) y demás? o son los Inspectores de Seguros del Estado los que realizan eso? (Rama de fraude financiero, no análisis químico)



De qué comunidad es...?

Yo soy ingeniero informático, pero entré desde abajo. Es muy difícil entrar a inspector desde fuera (aunque casi lo logré antes de entrar...), lo de las inspecciones depende de la comunidad autónoma, en Catalunya la inspección la llevan los agentes rurales y los mossos d'esquadra.

Saludos...

PD: Lo del baloncesto, voleibol, etc... es "casi" obligatorio estar en buena forma física...  así que es parte del trabajo....
PD2: El "internec" me lo pago yo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Jajaja a una consultora te mandaba yo!!!

Allí sería de la siguiente manera:

Lunes-Jueves: 12h X 1,5h de fiesta

Viernes: 8h X 1h de fiesta 

Sábado 8h x 0h fiesta 0€ (por lo menos 10 al año)

Domingo (a veces como el sábado..)


Lo mejor que has hecho, es no trabajar de Nihenihero Jinformático... te lo dice un que trabaja en Sistemas... y no es Ingeniero ni ná XD

Ojalá mi trabajo exigiera estar en forma...

De comunidades me interesa que me comentes como va en La Rioja...


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí también va por oposición, yo conozco a algún bombero y han entrado así, por méritos propios.
> 
> Que incisivo eres, Luca...



Él sabe que en Cádiz, lo llamaríamos "Tocapelotas" jaja :**.

Necesita caña, sino se nos aburre... jaja

Un saludo


----------



## pyn (26 Mar 2010)

¿Pero que mierda es esta?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí también va por oposición, yo conozco a algún bombero y han entrado así, por méritos propios.
> 
> Que incisivo eres, Luca...




Es cierto, soy un poco ácido en el diálogo, en las reuniones flipan un poco conmigo... 

Una vez un usano me dijo que era de los pocos que conservaba la "spanish fury" que no la perdiera... que los de ahora estaban más dialogantes tipo ZP.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jajaja a una consultora te mandaba yo!!!
> 
> De comunidades me interesa que me comentes como va en La Rioja...



Ya estuve trabajando de informático... y por eso me cambié... )

de la Rioja NPI... se cobra muy bien, pero no lo que has puesto... (al menos sin horas extras... :XX

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es cierto, soy un poco ácido en el diálogo, en las reuniones flipan un poco conmigo...
> 
> Una vez un usano me dijo que era de los pocos que conservaba la "spanish fury" que no la perdiera... que los de ahora estaban más dialogantes tipo ZP.



A veces, por escrito hay que tener mucho cuidado. En el cara a cara, todo lo puedes matizar con ironía, tonos de broma o tal, pero por escrito... buf, yo recuerdo algún mail con algún cliente (de la época en la que era esclava), y a veces te contestaban un poco ofendidos, y es que a veces algún e-mail podía sonar un poco duro, cuando no era esa la intención...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A veces, por escrito hay que tener mucho cuidado. En el cara a cara, todo lo puedes matizar con ironía, tonos de broma o tal, pero por escrito... buf, yo recuerdo algún mail con algún cliente (de la época en la que era esclava), y a veces te contestaban un poco ofendidos, y es que a veces algún e-mail podía sonar un poco duro, cuando no era esa la intención...



Yo en realidad, soy una persona, fría y seria, por lo que mi tono hablado es prácticamente similar al escrito, y la verdad, me la trae bien floja si no le gusta al cliente.


----------



## Hagen (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tengo un trabajo fácil... es como el día de la marmota...:rolleye:
> 
> No puedo leer libros como Hagen o estar a las 15:00 en casa como peca, pero tampoco estoy mal...



Era por bajarme alguno y leerlo en el metro, porque en el trabajo estoy con la wii, ya sabes lo que es currar en google.....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

LCASC te felicito por salir del mundo IT, muy pocos lo consiguen.

Yo estoy bastante arrepentido de no haber empezado en una auditora... (soy economista) ya es imposible que encuentre trabajo "de lo mío" cobrando lo mismo, mi única opción es el funcionariado o emprender.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Era por bajarme alguno y leerlo en el metro, porque en el trabajo estoy con la wii, ya sabes lo que es currar en google.....



De google me atrae el salario, las wii futbolín y demás sólo es marketing...

He currado en torre picasso os conozco sí...


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

Al stoxx no le da la gana de bajar, mis cortos si que van dándome alegrías, aunque aun estoy ligeramente en negativo(4 céntimos), si viene el guano seguro que ya paso al verde.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

En chulibex opino que cerramos en 11100 para el lunes tener fiesta roja, estamos muy perrofláuticos


----------



## pyn (26 Mar 2010)

Me parece que, al menos en el ibex, se lo están guardando todo para la proxima semana. Esto tiene pinta de moverse poco más hoy.


----------



## Hagen (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De google me atrae el salario, las wii futbolín y demás sólo es marketing...
> 
> He currado en torre picasso os conozco sí...



Lo de solo marketing es Apple... :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

Esperad un poco

Sobre el cierre europeo nos suelen dar alegrías...


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

Cuidado con las noticias que están llegando de posible ataque con torpedos de Corea del Norte a un buque de Corea del Sur. 

No jodas!! (Ojo prefiero perder 200 pavos antes de que sufra nadie, no tengo la furia esa española...).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Es posible Hagen, pero para volver a los Madriles me tienen que pagar muuuucho o si no paso olímpicamente...

Como en X no se vive en ningún lao XDDD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Cuidado con las noticias que están llegando de posible ataque con torpedos de Corea del Norte a un buque de Corea del Sur.
> 
> No jodas!! (Ojo prefiero perder 200 pavos antes de que sufra nadie, no tengo la furia esa española...).



Jaja eso es un mantra del consulting, que los españoles tenemos cualidades para tomar decisiones y negociar porque somos vivos y agresivos...

Me lo dijo un ponente de un curso que hice en los USA, que tenía garra y los demás estaban "amariconaos".


----------



## Hagen (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es posible Hagen, pero para volver a los Madriles me tienen que pagar muuuucho o si no paso olímpicamente...
> 
> Como en X no se vive en ningún lao XDDD



Si vamos a hacer nuevos campos de golf... ::


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es posible Hagen, pero para volver a los Madriles me tienen que pagar muuuucho o si no paso olímpicamente...
> 
> Como en X no se vive en ningún lao XDDD



Este post sin definir la X no sirve para nada! :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

Estoy pensando en liquidar el IBEX hoy y entrar en el Eurodolar para un metesaca rapidito esta tarde...

Edito: ya no soy "agarrao a las kalandrakas", soy burbujista obsesivo.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Este post sin definir la X no sirve para nada! :no:



Sea de donde sea, hay trabajos en los que aunque ganes un poco más no te compensa... aunque solo sea por el tiempo que dediques a desplazamientos.

Además cuando voy a Madrid estoy deseando irme de esa ciudad donde no hay españoles jaja.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Este post sin definir la X no sirve para nada! :no:



No te sirve la pista del "lao" lo he dejado queriendo....

Pongo Ejemplos.

Se vive Mejor en Tudela (Navarra) que en Madrid/Barcelona

Se vive mejor en Segovia, que en Madrid/Barcelona

Se vive mejor en Alicante que en Madrid/Barcelona

Se vive mejor en Valencia que en Madrid/Barcelona

Se vive mejor en Sevilla, Jerez, Cadiz, Malaga, Granada.. que en Madrid/Barcelona.

Ejemplo de mi caso:

de mi trabajo estoy a 10 km, suele hacer buen tiempo a excepción de este año que incluso ha nevado, generalmente 300 días de sol, por lo que ir en moto es una bendición, me dan igual los atascos.

Como monto en bicicleta, me encanta ir por el campo, desde donde vivo, tras pedalear 2 km llego a un camino, primero de olivares y después de pinos, a 10 km tengo un desvío y puedo atravesar una dehesa si quiero ver encinas.

Eso en Madrid es Imposible.

Lo que pago de alquiler es Imposible en Madrid.

La gasolina la tengo más barata.

Negocié el sueldo y cobro levemente más...

Tengo la playa muy cerca, y la montaña también, así como un aeropuerto internacional...

Por eso paso de volver a ir a Madrid...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> de mi trabajo estoy a 10 km, *suele hacer buen tiempo *a excepción de este año que incluso ha nevado, generalmente 300 días de sol, por lo que ir en moto es una bendición, me dan igual los atascos.
> 
> Como monto en bicicleta, me encanta ir por el campo, desde donde vivo, tras pedalear 2 km llego a un camino, primero de olivares y después de pinos, a 10 km tengo un desvío y puedo atravesar una dehesa si quiero ver encinas.
> 
> ...



¿Málaga? :


----------



## kokaine (26 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes, uno que anda detrás de las barricadas esperando el asalto; y el caso es que le tengo ganas también al botas y como se vuelva a acercar a ese 10,140 me va costar mucho no meterle cera.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sea de donde sea, hay trabajos en los que aunque ganes un poco más no te compensa... aunque solo sea por el tiempo que dediques a desplazamientos.
> 
> Además cuando voy a Madrid estoy deseando irme de esa ciudad donde no hay españoles jaja.



Yo estuve viviendo un año largo en Madrid y se muy bien lo que quieres decir, Madrid es una ciudad horrorosa principalmente por el tráfico y por lo fea que es (al menos a mi me lo parece, quitando algunas cosas, claro).

Aunque por un ratito lo aguanto bien, las ciudades me gustan, lo que no me gusta es vivir en ellas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo estuve viviendo un año largo en Madrid y se muy bien lo que quieres decir, Madrid es una ciudad horrorosa principalmente por el tráfico y por lo fea que es (al menos a mi me lo parece, quitando algunas cosas, claro).
> 
> Aunque por un ratito lo aguanto bien, las ciudades me gustan, lo que no me gusta es vivir en ellas.



Correcto, sólo los pueblerinos entendemos esto...:rolleye:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Mar 2010)

Darme un buen precio de entrada para estas ....

MBIA Inc. - Google Finance

Os copio este mensaje intersantee de otro hilo:



> 1. En EEUU el Gobierno no imprime dinero, sino que lo hace la FED (y es un consorcio privado de bancos). Intentó Kennedy devolver ese derecho al Estado y fue asesinado. Ésa fue la causa.
> 
> 2. El Coeficiente de Encaje es actualmente del 2%, lo que permite multiplicar el dinero real que la banca tiene por 50 (1/0,02 = 50). Eliminar el coeficiente de caja permitirá crear dinero infinito (1/0 = infinito).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Darme un buen precio de entrada para estas ....
> 
> MBIA Inc. - Google Finance
> 
> Os



En 6.47 tiene un pedrusco que no pasará hoy si no ocurre algo que lo haga subir todo mucho. Yo de ti intentaría entrar en 6.22 si puedes y en 6.34 hay una piedrita menor.

Ojo que no he mirado si está bien para entrar ni nada, solo te doy niveles que saco con uno de mis programas, no he mirado el gráfico ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo en todo excepto en el punto que cita que no tiene sentido que el € se devalúe por lo de Grecia... si sacaran a Grecia del € la revaluación sería fortísima.... ya veremos qué pasa...

Respecto a tu valor, te contesto otra cosa, si cae se parará primero en 6,11 y después en 6,00 aprox

Creo que puedes entrar ahora y ampliar si baja a estos niveles.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No te sirve la pista del "lao" lo he dejado queriendo....
> 
> Pongo Ejemplos.
> 
> ...



Luca, y si no es indiscrección, como lo hiciste¿?, porque para mi futuro me gustaría hacer alguna cosa así...

si me mandaran a currar a caceres o alguna ciudad así, no me importaría nada...

PD: Pensaba que eras de Logroño, y ahora ya no tengo ni guarra por donde andas...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en todo excepto en el punto que cita que no tiene sentido que el € se devalúe por lo de Grecia... si sacaran a Grecia del € la revaluación sería fortísima.... ya veremos qué pasa...



Pienso igual que tu. Precisamente devaluaran el € además de por grecia, españa, y demás gente de mal vivir, por el mero hecho de que alemania no puede permitirse un € demasiado caro durante demasiado tiempo, ya visteis como se quejaban cuando estaba a 1.5 diciendo que asi no vendian un pijo...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

Hay que joderse con las Ariad.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Málaga? :



Yo diría que algún sitio de Cataluña, seguramente cerca de Barcelona.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En 6.47 tiene un pedrusco que no pasará hoy si no ocurre algo que lo haga subir todo mucho. Yo de ti intentaría entrar en 6.22 si puedes y en 6.34 una piedrita menor.
> 
> Ojo que no he mirado si está bien para entrar ni nada, solo te doy niveles que saco con uno de mis programas, no he mirado el gráfico ienso:




Ayer wata hablo de ellas... pero no muy bien. Yo las sigo viendo bien, pero por fundamentales... por lo que si pudieras profundizar un poco más te estaría agradecido.

Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Málaga? :



Podría ser...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo diría que algún sitio de Cataluña, seguramente cerca de Barcelona.



Si fuera así, habría ido a la charla y no fue.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Ayer wata hablo de ellas... pero no muy bien. Yo las sigo viendo bien, pero por fundamentales... por lo que si pudieras profundizar un poco más te estaría agradecido.
> 
> Saludos



Ayer te comenté, lo que decía Kuji de ellas... y que tienen mucha volatilidad.

También vi informes muy buenos de ellas, pero pfff a saber si estaban hechos con datos correctos (o verídicos), no se.

Un saludo y que tu stop sea amplio


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Pecata, y si no es indiscrección, como lo hiciste¿?, porque para mi futuro me gustaría hacer alguna cosa así...
> 
> si me mandaran a currar a caceres o alguna ciudad así, no me importaría nada...
> 
> PD: Pensaba que eras de Logroño, y ahora ya no tengo ni guarra por donde andas...



Trabajar en cáceres/badajoz olvídalo que es casi imposible a no ser que:

Conozcas a alguien en Iberdrola para currar en plantas de ciclo combinado

Alguien te enchufe en la planta de biocombustibles que preparan.

Quieras trabajar en una fábrica de quesos/jamones

Quieras trabajar en una central nuclear...

Lo de la central ya lo intenté....:rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Ayer wata hablo de ellas... pero no muy bien. Yo las sigo viendo bien, pero por fundamentales... por lo que si pudieras profundizar un poco más te estaría agradecido.
> 
> Saludos



De momento no están acumlando ni distribuyendo, está levemente alcista, aunque yo diría que más bien lateral a pesar de la subida de estos últimos dias. En los indicadores se ven divergencias bajistas.

Creo que podrían corregir hasta el 5.49 donde hay un soporte fuerte y de ahí es posible que ya suban con fuerza.

Resumiendo: No me gusta para entrar en este momento.

edito: Tal vez las puedas coger en soporte alrededor del dia 31 de marzo o 1 de abril.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2010)

Luca, aeropuerto internacional en Hispanistán sólo se puede considerar a Barajas, desde mi punto de vista para serlo sólo vale que haya vuelos intercontinentales (y que estos no sean al norte de África). La única excepión: desde el Prat se puede volar directo a New York, Atlanta y Singapur con escala técnica (recogida de más pasajeros) en Milán.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

Nos van a dar lateral hasta el cierre, no hay otra, que pesadez la de hoy, aunque hace un rato he llegado a estar ganando unos céntimos con mis cortos, ahora mismo pierdo algo pero muy poco.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Luca, aeropuerto internacional en Hispanistán sólo se puede considerar a Barajas, desde mi punto de vista para serlo sólo vale que haya vuelos intercontinentales (y que estos no sean al norte de África). La única excepión: desde el Prat se puede volar directo a New York y a Singapur con escala técnica (recogida de más pasajeros) en Milán.



Buen intento para tirarme de la lengua :rolleye:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Trabajar en cáceres/badajoz olvídalo que es casi imposible a no ser que:
> 
> Conozcas a alguien en Iberdrola para currar en plantas de ciclo combinado
> 
> ...



Una de las posibilidades era currar en alguna sucuras de r4, o similares...

Vamos, mi objetivo eh, que de ahi a conseguirlo...


----------



## Hagen (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Trabajar en cáceres/badajoz olvídalo que es casi imposible a no ser que:
> 
> Conozcas a alguien en Iberdrola para currar en plantas de ciclo combinado
> 
> ...



Hazte un curso en Tecnatom...... ZP va a montar alguna mas... :XX:


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Luca, aeropuerto internacional en Hispanistán sólo se puede considerar a Barajas, desde mi punto de vista para serlo sólo vale que haya vuelos intercontinentales (y que estos no sean al norte de África). La única excepión: desde el Prat se puede volar directo a New York y a Singapur con escala técnica (recogida de más pasajeros) en Milán.



Además del aeropuerto, el único sitio donde puede haber olivos y dehesas, y estar cerca del mar debe ser Barcelona.

Creo que podría ser también Tarragona.

edito: además Luca ya nos ha dicho que es de Sevilla y a veces ha soltado alguna cosa en catalán, no falla


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Una de las posibilidades era currar en alguna sucuras de r4, o similares...
> 
> Vamos, mi objetivo eh, que de ahi a conseguirlo...



Yo sólo les he visto el careto 2 veces, y estaban bastante quemados, no sé si irán a fijo a variable ni cuanto cobran... evidentemente la gestión de los fondos será en Madrid...

En Bcn hay una empresa canadiense de daytrade que busca a gente todo el rato, vas 100% variable y tus operaciones sólo son en nasdaq en horario nasdaq evidentemente, igual te interesa.

Sólo te piden tener bachillerato, ojalá hubiera tenido algo de esto yo cerca mientras estudiaba, hubiera aprendido a especular con dinero que no era mío.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buen intento para tirarme de la lengua :rolleye:



Nos lo puedes contar en petit comité...


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

Voy ya por la segunda Optimo Bruno, y esto se mueve menos que los ojos de Espinete.

De un momento a otro cierro, le dan por el culo y me pongo a ver "Ninja Assasin", que hoy no tengo excesivas ganas de pensar mucho... ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Aguanta al lunes que de momento mi parte de "analisto" va acertando y con el chulibex nada más ni nada menos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nos lo puedes contar en petit comité...



Como pista os digo (mix lo sabía ya) que soy medio Logroñés.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Aguanta al lunes que de momento mi parte de "analisto" va acertando y con el chulibex nada más ni nada menos.



¿Cual era tu objetivo?, ahora mismo está en 11050 y tiene pinta de terminar en 11.000


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Cierre del contado a 11100 el futuro nunca lo miro.

Sobre el lunes depende de lo que aguanten los 10800 aunque si baja muy fuerte el 10750 aguantaría otra vez...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Como pista os digo (mix lo sabía ya) que soy medio Logroñés.



¿Zaragoza?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Mar 2010)

Bueno, y abriendo un OT... teneís algo pensando para semana santa?, os vais a algun sitio de vacaiones?..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Me quiero ir a Lisboa, renunciar a vacaciones por palmar en Bolsa, es de pobres.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Zaragoza?




Talivaaaaaan!


Zárágózá!

:Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Talivaaaaaan!
> 
> 
> Zárágózá!
> ...



Co! qué dices pues!!!


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Aguanta al lunes que de momento mi parte de "analisto" va acertando y con el chulibex nada más ni nada menos.



no no, si aguantar voy a aguantar, como ya te dije mi operación tiene dos posibles salidas: espero a cierre de mercado el Lunes, o a que pierda los 11K, lo que ocurra antes... 

"a tomar por culo" es que corto el broker y me pongo a ver cómo los ninjas se tiran shurikens y ese tipo de cosas...


----------



## Hagen (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo diría que algún sitio de Cataluña, seguramente cerca de Barcelona.



Catalan no es, porque en bolsa se viene a perder pasta


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me quiero ir a Lisboa, renunciar a vacaciones por palmar en Bolsa, es de pobres.



Si vas a Lisboa, te recomiendo muy mucho tratar de visitar esta torre, muy muy interesante. Era el muelle de atraque de los barcos cargaditos de oro que venián de ultramar.

Para mi, mucho más bonita que la torre del oro hispalense...

Torre de Belém - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

mixtables dijo:


> Talivaaaaaan!
> 
> 
> Zárágózá!
> ...



Te juro (por el Botas), que lo había puesto así, pero luego lo he quitado porque igual no sabíais el chiste-chorrada.


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

Casi riojano?

jou... mi mujer es logroñesa.

Sólo por eso deberías salir del margin call, Luca


----------



## rosonero (26 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos !!!

Ya estoy de vuelta del paddel + comida, veo que mis cortos están a pérdidas y que no ha habido guanazo y puede que se lo guarden para el lunes (y el resto de semana hacer un rally alcista, supongo).

Pd. Por cierto, aquí otro funcionata y catalán, vaya la creme de la creme de Burbuja info


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

Yo me quedo en casa, mi marido tiene que trabajar.

Esto parece un chat...


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Catalan no es, porque en bolsa se viene a perder pasta



Yo intento adivinar donde vive, no de donde es.

PD: cuidado que por aquí hay algún catalán, no se vayan a poner ariscos


----------



## Hagen (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Te juro (por el Botas), que lo había puesto así, pero luego lo he quitado porque igual no sabíais el chiste-chorrada.



Yo viví dos años en mañilandia, y mucha gente de La Muela y Calatorao..... acentuaban todas las vocales.

Y el tipico VENGA PUES!!!!

Eso si ciudad muy comoda para vivir y salir de marcha


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Casi riojano?
> 
> jou... mi mujer es logroñesa.
> 
> Sólo por eso deberías salir del margin call, Luca



Entonces cuando se cabrea te dirá: "¿Qué chorras dices pues?" (y si es muy grave acompañado de "bobo de hostias" )

Cuando te mande a recoger la ropa: "chiquito coge el pozal y hazme la faena"

Tu suegro si tiene campo te dirá: "átate los cagalzos que nos vamos a hedrar las peyas"


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo me quedo en casa, mi marido tiene que trabajar.
> 
> Esto parece un chat...



Esto es un club de amigos


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

A mi me gusta el mar, pero es que ya vivo junto al mar, de todas formas nunca tuve costumbre de irme de vacaciones en semana santa, aunque algunos años si lo hice.

edito: no me lo puedo creer, mis cortos bajando y haciendo nuevos mínimos diarios :


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

Pues en estos momentos de quasi-chat Viernístico, yo estoy echando de menos a Zuloman y sus certeras reflexiones sobre la inevitable levedad del inversor gacelístico.

Zuloman, si estás aquí... manifiestate! Total, no te preocupes, a partir de las 17:30 el mercado nacional cierra y no puedes perder pasta alguna ::::::


----------



## Hagen (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo intento adivinar donde vive, no de donde es.
> 
> PD: cuidado que por aquí hay algún catalán, no se vayan a poner ariscos



Se lo he dicho porque se ha metido con los madriles pero de coña, es solo un estereotipo.. vivi un tiempo alli, y tengo muchos amigos de alli.

Para mi BCN es mas cosmopolita que Madriz


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

No me gustan ni Madrid ni Bcn por lo que no soy antimadrileño, sólo es que la conozco mejor.

Para salir por la noche Madrid me gustó mucho aunque no en primavera- verano pero su otoño invierno es muy movidito. (soy rapaz nocturna)


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues en estos momentos de quasi-chat Viernístico, yo estoy echando de menos a Zuloman y sus certeras reflexiones sobre la inevitable levedad del inversor gacelístico.
> 
> Zuloman, si estás aquí... manifiestate! Total, no te preocupes, a partir de las 17:30 el mercado nacional cierra y no puedes perder pasta alguna ::::::



Creo que se ha ido a hacer el camino de santiago en coche...


----------



## rosonero (26 Mar 2010)

Van apareciendo señales destr0 de venta, aunque mínimas.


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

Algo guanístico se está preparando aquí.

No es nada normal que en plena robasta no haya "calentura de morros".

Finalmente será en Octubre... esteeee.... el guano será el Lunes, según parece.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

Sí hoy cae "calabobos" pero el lunes igual diluvia... eso espero para poder salir de mamachicho me toca...

Señores, me marcho, os dejo el cierre a vosotros, si se aleja mucho de mi previsión me podéis dar caña y todo lo que queráis.

Sobre donde vivo, en estos momentos soy vecino de pollastre desde hace poco.

Saludos y buen finde!!


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

Ahora están braseando a cortos el sp 

cabrones


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

Estamos bajando un poco.

OT: estoy viendo "Sé lo que hicisteis" y hablan de forocoches, ahahahahahah


----------



## rosonero (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estamos bajando un poco.
> 
> OT: estoy viendo "Sé lo que hicisteis" y hablan de forocoches, ahahahahahah



Al tanto que estás hablando del foro más vistitado de España y que para registrarse ahora se necesita invitación ::


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

Les ha costado bajar y se han esperado al último momento, pero al final han caido, que mamones...

PD: El ibex está rojillo según mi gráfico.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

que cabrones

cuando el controler del Ibex se estaba despidiendo de los compis para las vacaciones le tiran el chiringo


----------



## kokaine (26 Mar 2010)

Bueno pues no he podido aguantar mucho y le he metido 1/4 de cargador a CRI , pero a corto; el tope de hoy en 3.8 "en teoría" debe costar pasar.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Les ha costado bajar y se han esperado al último momento, pero al final han caido, que mamones...
> 
> PD: El ibex está rojillo según mi gráfico.



Pues mis Cris, están muy verdes, las Japutxxs...

Mi cuenta de forocoches ha de tener 3 mensajes como máximo... jajaja


----------



## rosonero (26 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pues mis Cris, están muy verdes, las Japutxxs...
> 
> Mi cuenta de forocoches ha de tener 3 mensajes como máximo... jajaja



La mía 10 o 15, ahora le podemos sacar rendimiento vendiendo invitaciones a jennis y jonathans


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

Sell sell sell


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> La mía 10 o 15, ahora le podemos sacar rendimiento vendiendo invitaciones a jennis y jonathans



Umm no me extrañaría que esos colgados pagaran :cook: .La mayoría son críos por culeros, pero entre tanta escoria, hay algunos buenos hilos...

Jarrll... 3.772 que mamones...


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pues mis Cris, están muy verdes, las Japutxxs...
> 
> Mi cuenta de forocoches ha de tener 3 mensajes como máximo... jajaja



Esas cuentas ¿en que mercados cotizan?


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

El vencendor de hoy en el duelo categoría Ibex entre Mulder y Luca ha sido Mulder!

Que sepas que yo la tengo más larga


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esas cuentas ¿en que mercados cotizan?



Juas xD, este finde :** échales un ojo... para saber que hacer el Lunes, aunque como abran con Gap al alza... me cagooorrr


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 Mar 2010)

No he podido resistir a ver el cierre.

Veamos.

Dijiste Gap al alza, y lo hubo a la baja, por 15 puntos pero a la baja.

No diste un nivel de cierre, yo dije 11100 y el lunes guano. ha cerrado el 11071,

Dije un máximo sobre las 11...

Y aún "asín" ¿dices que has ganado? que lo decida el público XD

Saludos mamones.

PD: Sigo sin estar en Margin Call... a ver cuanto duro...


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No he podido resistir a ver el cierre.
> 
> Veamos.
> 
> ...



Yo analizo el futuro y es lo que tengo en tiempo real, en mi gráfico del futuro del Ibex a las 9 me sale apertura plana, aunque en el de Yahoo si sale bajista. El cierre del futuro ha sido en rojo por -8 puntos en 11055 y el del contado, según Yahoo Finance, me sale que ha bajado un 0.31%, 34 puntos en 11057.

No dije nivel de cierre pero dije que acabaría en 'rojillo', tu dijiste 'verde' 

IBEX 35 Index Chart - Yahoo! Finance

edito: también dije rojillo para Stoxx y S&P, de momento se cumple.


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes 

Pasaba a saludar a la gente del hilo  en casa kujire parece que no hay nadie 


Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

Toma guano del bueno


----------



## tonuel (26 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Bueno pues no he podido aguantar mucho y le he metido 1/4 de cargador a CRI , pero a corto; el tope de hoy en 3.8 "en teoría" debe costar pasar.



el culo me echa humo... ::


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Pasaba a saludar a la gente del hilo  en casa kujire parece que no hay nadie



Las vacaciones de la señorita es lo que tienen, pero podrías pasarte por aquí a saludar más a menudo.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Pasaba a saludar a la gente del hilo  en casa kujire parece que no hay nadie
> 
> ...



Jaja, se nos ha escapado a "vete a saber"...

Carvil, xD nos tienes que explicar con más detalles, tus señales bajistas, no te vayas a retirar y se pierdan esos conocimientos... 

Lo hago por tu bien... jaja

Tonuel, ¿has visto cuántas accs. han vendido las cajas...? Ummm... otros días solía estar más igualada la cosa


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Las vacaciones de la señorita es lo que tienen, pero podrías pasarte por aquí a saludar más a menudo.



Ya te puedes imaginar lo que podría postear ::

*SELL SELL SELL*


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Toma guano del bueno



El Stoxx se toma el guano del S&P con mucho perroflautismo.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El vencendor de hoy en el duelo categoría Ibex entre Mulder y Luca ha sido Mulder!
> 
> Que sepas que yo la tengo más larga





Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya te puedes imaginar lo que podría postear ::
> 
> *SELL SELL SELL*



Si, pero con más estilo, algo tipo a esto:

_*sell sell sell sell sell*_​


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Las vacaciones de la señorita es lo que tienen, pero podrías pasarte por aquí a saludar más a menudo.



Tienes toda la razón Mulder me exilié cuando fallaba el servidor de calopez ahora parece que funciona mejor.

Pero en casa Kujire se está muy cómodo, además ahora tambien tengo más tarea ::

El E-Mini pierde el soporte

Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

Estaba revisando los comunicados de la CNMV y que cantidad de posiciones cortas en el Sabadell pfff y en mucha menos medida, Bankinter.

GUANO :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2010)

Tu y yo lo sabíamos, Daimiel







La bolsa puede ser maravillosa


----------



## carvil (26 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Jaja, se nos ha escapado a "vete a saber"...
> 
> Carvil, xD nos tienes que explicar con más detalles, tus señales bajistas, no te vayas a retirar y se pierdan esos conocimientos...
> 
> ...



Wata no seas bicho ya sabes que los malos lo leen todo pero todo todo


*Reuters) - A South Korean naval ship was sinking on Friday after possibly being hit by a North Korean torpedo and several sailors were killed, South Korean media reported.*


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juas xD, este finde :** échales un ojo... para saber que hacer el Lunes, aunque como abran con Gap al alza... me cagooorrr



A CRI la veo muy alcista ahora pero hoy podría haber hecho un máximo para empezar a caer desde ahora, aunque conociéndola es posible que aun hagan un nuevo máximo este lunes, pero no creo que pase de ahí. La están acumulando pero tiene divergencias bajistas muy importantes.

Sigo opinando que tiene una resistencia muy fuerte en 3.84 (parece que no me equivoqué mucho el otro dia ) la del 3.75 era menor y se la han pasado por el forro como era de esperar, aunque han hecho el paripé como que era fuerte.

Si logra pasar los 3.65 con claridad ya puedes dar la caida por asegurada hasta al menos el 3.46, de hecho me están entrado ganas de ponerme corto en ella a mi también 

edito: El dia 1 de abril será un dia importante de giro, probablemente un mínimo, lo cual cuadra muy bien con ser el primer dia del mes, recomiendo *encarecidamente* salir de los cortos ese dia.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Wata no seas bicho ya sabes que los malos lo leen todo pero todo todo
> 
> *Reuters) - A South Korean naval ship was sinking on Friday after possibly being hit by a North Korean torpedo and several sailors were killed, South Korean media reported.*
> 
> Salu2



Espero que eso no sea aplicable al club de campo, podrías comentarlo allí que para eso está.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha quedado con saldo positivo.

- Han vendido hasta las 10:30.
- A partir de ese momento se han puesto a comprar durante el resto del dia.
- En subasta han vendido de nuevo.

No veo grandes paquetes vendedores pero si compradores, aunque esta mañana han metido algún paquetón a la venta ha sido totalmente eclipsado pro las compras, parece que siguen alcistas pero creen que el gap del lunes será a la baja.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Wata no seas bicho ya sabes que los malos lo leen todo pero todo todo
> 
> 
> *Reuters) - A South Korean naval ship was sinking on Friday after possibly being hit by a North Korean torpedo and several sailors were killed, South Korean media reported.*
> ...



Bueno pues parece que si que es verdad:

Un buque de Corea del Sur se hunde en un supuesto ataque de torpedo norcoreano | Mundo | elmundo.es

No está confirmado, pero dicen que antes de hundirse disparó... mucha tensión en la zona.

Hace 3 años u así me estuve planteando irme de vacaciones a Corea del Norte, juuuass , no es coña, una agencia catalana organizaba dichos viajes. Me moría de la curiosidad, aunque me lo pensé mejor... estoy medio tocado pero eso ya era demasiado xD (Antes estaba más gordito y si ¿me comían?)Broma ácida... jaja

Un saludo

ED: Umm movimientos raros en mis HYTM... si esas que están en el baúl, olvidadas por malas... xD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues en estos momentos de quasi-chat Viernístico, yo estoy echando de menos a Zuloman y sus certeras reflexiones sobre la inevitable levedad del inversor gacelístico.
> 
> Zuloman, si estás aquí... manifiestate! Total, no te preocupes, a partir de las 17:30 el mercado nacional cierra y no puedes perder pasta alguna ::::::





Mulder dijo:


> Creo que se ha ido a hacer el camino de santiago en coche...



Estarlo que se dice estar estaba, pero no operativo...... al final he decidido que tragarse atascos de salida de madrix es de pobres y he decidido salir mañana por la mañana como los señores que podemos disfrutar de 10 dias de vacaciones en semana santa,seguramente calculare la salida para meterme entre pecho y espalda un cochinillo o un corderito en Arevalo.

Bueno, voy a daros material para que os divirtais un poco :

Resulta que mi mono y aburrimiento supero a mi prudencia y por mañana puse una orden para Urbas a 116 cuando andaba entre 122 y 120, jamas pense que entrara, asi que despues de comer decidi tomarme un merecido descanso tras tocarme los webos toda la mañana ( realmente agotador hoyja mire ustex)....

Me eche la siesta y me puse el despertador a las 17:05 para mirar si habia entrado la orden y vender , sono el despertador y tenia muchoooooo sueño, me dije a mi mismo que era imposible que hubiera entrado la orden y segui durmiendo placidamente...... cuando desperte comprobe que estaba comprado, el mercado cerrado y que ganaba un 1 % ( un poquito menos a 117 ).

Total, que mi plan de olvidarme el ordenata en Madrix se me ha jodido y dependiendo de lo que diga la murdermachine en el analisis de la semana que viene para el lunes tendre que estar en disposicion de ver que coño pasa y salirme a la menor ocasion.

Creo que con lo que os he contado hay materialde sobra para poner de acuerdo al matrimonio mal avenido ( de avenida eh ) Mulder-Luca, estoy seguro de que ambos estaran de cauerdo en una cosa :

ZULOMAN es un puto Kamikaze incorregible y no hay terapia valida para este sujeto ¿ me equivoco ?

Mulder-Luca espero el analisis para el lunes, os rogaria encarecidamente que negocieis una posicion conjunta a fin de evitar volverme loco


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2010)

Ya estoy por aquí de nuevo...

Esto le va a encantar a Tonuel (y a todo el mundo que vaya corto... ): CajaSur busca vías para evitar el primer impago de preferentes de la historia de la banca - Expansión.com

Saludos...

PD: Mira que lo avisamos... :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (26 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí de nuevo...
> 
> Esto le va a encantar a Tonuel (y a todo el mundo que vaya corto... ): CajaSur busca vías para evitar el primer impago de preferentes de la historia de la banca - Expansión.com
> 
> ...



Voy corto porque estar fuera es de pobres... pero cuando le meta con lo gordo se va a cagar la perra...







Saludos


----------



## rosonero (26 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí de nuevo...
> 
> Esto le va a encantar a Tonuel (y a todo el mundo que vaya corto... ): CajaSur busca vías para evitar el primer impago de preferentes de la historia de la banca - Expansión.com
> 
> ...




Joder, joder, en ese mismo artículo se puede leer :

_*El supervisor, en guardia*

Es más, según ha podido saber EXPANSIÓN, *el Banco de España está en "alerta roja" y a varios de sus técnicos se les ha pedido que estén disponibles en Semana Santa ante la inminencia de una o incluso varias intervenciones*.

Precisamente, hace exactamente un año se intervino Caja Castilla La Mancha después de que fracasasen sus negociaciones con Unicaja. Uno de los problemas entonces fue que Medel exigió mil millones de euros para abordar la absorción sin que afectase gravemente la viabilidad de la caja andaluza; petición que fue rechazada. Ante ello, se negó a tomar CCM._

:8:


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2010)

> Me eche la siesta y me puse el despertador a las 17:05 para mirar si habia entrado la orden y vender , sono el despertador y tenia muchoooooo sueño, me dije a mi mismo que era imposible que hubiera entrado la orden y segui durmiendo placidamente......




Joder Zuloman, lo tuyo sí que es money management y disciplina monetaria con rígidos criterios... sí señor, con dos cojones ::::

Pero es que encima, cuando deja de sobar la siesta, el señor Conde-Duque de Olivares se levanta y les gana un 1%. Tócate los cojones, Pedrín! 
Espera que cojo todos mis técnicos, los hago un rollito de papel y me los meto por el culo ::::


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí de nuevo...
> 
> Esto le va a encantar a Tonuel (y a todo el mundo que vaya corto... ): CajaSur busca vías para evitar el primer impago de preferentes de la historia de la banca - Expansión.com
> 
> ...



Yo voy corto pero esa información me da casi igual, lo que me repatea es ver como se esmeran en aguantar chiringuitos financieros técnicamente quebrados porque los políticos lo valen ¿o es que no existe un fondo de garantía para eso? ¿que generaría pánico? pues bien, vayan interiorizando cual es la situación real aquí en ejpein, y los primeros culpables fueron los pobres abuelos a los que les engañaron con esas preferentes, a ver si aprendemos de una vez.

Mierda de pais, donde el capitalismo de verdad no entra ni a tiros, gracias a los políticos de medio pelo más mediocres de toda la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder Zuloman, lo tuyo sí que es money management y disciplina monetaria con rígidos criterios... sí señor, con dos cojones ::::
> 
> Pero es que encima, cuando deja de sobar la siesta, el señor Conde-Duque de Olivares se levanta y les gana un 1%. Tócate los cojones, Pedrín!
> Espera que cojo todos mis técnicos, los hago un rollito de papel y me los meto por el culo ::::



calla calla pollastre que no te arriendo las ganancias, estoy totalmente :cook: :cook: :cook:

cuando podia estar de puta madre el finde...... , espero que mañana la muldermachine me tranquilice con su analisis semanal y diga que el lunes hay gap al alza ( como ya insinuo ) o que hay un momento en que me voy a poder salir por patas.



Me puede costar el divorcio y el repudio de mis hijos si en semana santa en vez de estar tranquilamente emulando a nuestros ilustres sindicalistas en las excelentes marisquerias gallegas me paso el dia conectado al ordenata y lamentandome por mi irrefrenable irresponsabilidad financiera y mi desdichada adiccion ludopatica :o

claro que.......... en el fondo tengo la ilusion de un rebote brutal que se traduciria en gastos superfluos y lujosos vacacionales que harian avergonzarse a nuestra honradisima clase politica 

EDITO: EINGGGGG ??? Mulder que significa eso de " Yo voy corto pero esa información me da casi igual..." no me jodas que esperas wano para el lunes xd , si es asi quie alguien llame al tio la vara


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> calla calla pollastre que no te arriendo las ganancias, estoy totalmente :cook: :cook: :cook:
> 
> cuando podia estar de puta madre el finde...... , espero que mañana la muldermachine me tranquilice con su analisis semanal y diga que el lunes hay gap al alza ( como ya insinuo ) o que hay un momento en que me voy a poder salir por patas.
> 
> ...



zuloman,

puede haber guano el lunes, y subir las urbas, no quiere decir nada. Después de todo, no olvides que son un chicharro. El Mulderpronóstico es para Stoxx y S&P, el ibex va a su rollo y las urbas ni te cuento...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> zuloman,
> 
> puede haber guano el lunes, y subir las urbas, no quiere decir nada. Después de todo, no olvides que son un chicharro. El Mulderpronóstico es para Stoxx y S&P, *el ibex va a su rollo y las urbas ni te cuento*...



bueno, el ibex replica bastante a los yonkis normalmente, lo de Urbas si que es cierto que van a su bola, normalmente cuesta abajo y sin frenos ::

¿ No tendras un psiquiatra de confianza especialista en ludopatias compulsivas ? ::

ah peca, para que veas que mis picadas con los funcis son solo para divertirme y sin acritud, mira como tambien me rio de mi propia profesion, espero que te guste y te arranque una sonrisa

AVENTURAS DE UN AGENTE DE LA PROPIEDAD INMOBILIARIA


----------



## Interesado (26 Mar 2010)

A ver Zulo, pequeño examen de conceptos básicos del análisis técnico:

1)Observando el siguiente gráfico, ¿usted diría que el valor está alcista o bajista?






2)Si un valor está bajista, ¿se deben abrir largos?

Ahora responda a las mismas preguntas para el gráfico semanal.






La tendencia es tu amiga. 
Si centimeas en chicharros quebrados, si no vas muy apalancado, con suerte podrás ir sacándole algo, pero lo más probable es que acabes arruinado, el tiempo corre en tu contra.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Mar 2010)

Interesado, le rogaria que no me ponga usted en aprietos ni haga publica y manifiesta mi ignorancia supina de analisis tecnico :no:

Me tiembla todo el cuerpo cada vez que compro las malditas Urbas, lo que me produce una sensacion agridulce, agria cuando acabo de comprar y dulce cuando acabo de vender ...

... en este momento, cada vez que pienso en el disparate de comprar semejante chicharro justo antes de fin de semana y con la semana santa de por medio me dan ganas de utilizar un cilicio encabezando las procesiones propias de tan señaladas fechas.....

... si bien es cierto que mi intencion era entrar y salir rapidamente arañando unos pipos y mi excesiva confianza en lo lejano de la orden del precio de cotizacion me hizo confiar erroneamente en que mi placido sueño de la españolisima costumbre de la siesta no se veria perturbado por tan desagradable despertar en el que sorpresivamente descubro que mi orden se ha ejecutado y el mercado ha cerrado.......

..... le rogaria que dejara que mi propia conciencia se encargue de atormentarme de aqui al lunes sin añadir elementos externos que agraven tan desagradable sensacion 

sin acritud eh


----------



## Interesado (27 Mar 2010)

Es que dado que su conciencia no es suficiente para disuadirle de tamañas locuras, me he visto en la obligación de hacerle de pepito grillo.

Tampoco he buscado una pregunta quisquillosa con la intención de dejarlo en evidencia. Enséñele el gráfico al vecino, a su mujer, a su hijo, a quien tenga más a mano... pregúntele "Pepita, ¿tú qué dirías, que esto sube o baja?", verá que la opinión es bastante unánime.

Simplemente pretendo darle mi parecer sobre el valor. Igual el lunes sube... quién sabe.

No dude que lo hago con la mejor intención. Sin acritud.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Mar 2010)

bueno, un poco mas en serio te explico por que pienso que urbas tiene posibilidades de acabar en concurso de acreedores pero en mi opinion tiene mas posibilidades de tener un fortisimo rebote.

Por supuesto el analisis tecnico es clarisimamente bajista, obvio incluso para un ignorante como yo.

Sin embargo, segun lo que he podido leer sobre la empresa ( obviamente puede estar manipulado ) es que ha hecho bastante bien los deberes, ha reducido significativamente la deuda en 2009, tiene en desarrollo un proceso por el que los bonistas aportaran inmuebles a cambio de convertir sus bonos en titulos al valor nominal 0,25 ( cabe la posibilidad de que sea un medio de que algunos promotores esten coordinados con la junta directiva de la empresa para meter tochos invendibles y sobrevalorados y esto pete, soy consciente ).

Por otro lado, el ex presidente de Urbas esta vendiendo su paquete sin cuidar la cotizacion, puede ser motivado por venganza y por joder o por que piense que todo se va al carajo, probablemente una mezcla de las dos, en cualquier caso sera una opinion muy subjetiva por su evidente implicacion.

Tengo claro que asumo elevadisimos riesgos, me lo permito por que no solo tengo apalancamiento cero, sino que es un dinero que desde el primer dia que empece a jugar lo compute como perdido ( lo que no quiere decir que no me jodiera enormemente que se haga realidad ).

Hasta la semana pasada no daba ni una y asistia bastante cabreado al espectaculo de que me fueran esquilmando poco a poco, lo que gracias a Dios cambio desde que le hice caso a la muldermachine.

Esto ultimo es lo que me hace pensar en darme a mi mismo dos patadas en los webos si me vuelvo a permitir hacer mas disparates de elevado riesgo ya que veo la posibilidad de actuar asesorado por analisis tecnicos que hasta ahora han sido casi matematicamente exactos.

Me prometo a mi mismo y al resto de este hilo que si salgo bien parado de esta el lunes dejare de hacer el ganso :no:


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2010)

Zuloman, ahora veo claro por qué cuando te invité a acompañarme en una rondita de futuros dijistes que lo tuyo eran las acciones y basta... si estás de los nervios con un chicharro medio quebrado, cuya valoración se mueve menos que Espinete en una cama de velcro, y su tendencia es claramente predecible...

... pues el día que te des un rule conmigo en una montaña rusa intradía de CFDs sobre índices, tengo que llamar al 061 corriendo y decirles que se traigan la mascarilla de oxígeno 

Veamos pues que pasa el Lunes con esas Urbas tuyas... y "en saliendo bien", no las vuelvas a comprar, por Dios ::


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Aqui traigo el análisis semanal. Esta semana parece que he vuelto a un nivel de aciertos bastante alto, ayer fue el dia de menos acierto aunque intradiariamente no estuvo tan mal encaminado. También fallé estrepitosamente situando objetivos sobre todo por los dias de máximo y mínimo, los niveles no se alejaron tanto de las expectativas, en el SP fueron bastante ajustados. Los gaps de momento tampoco son mi especialidad. Siempre hago autocrítica para que quede constancia de que partes de mi sistema debo mejorar.

A veces el único problema es que voy con prisas porque mi mujer quiere monopolizarme 

Esta semana parece que será agitada, podríamos empezar haciendo un máximo intermedio para luego caernos sin mucha fuerza y finalmente tener una potente subida al final. El entorno es muy alcista, aunque más en el Stoxx que en el S&P en este momento, este último índice da ciertas muestras de cansancio. También este fin de semana nos ajustamos al horario de verano y por fin nos pondremos en consonancia con los gringos.

Pero vamos a ver como será cada día de esta semana:

- *lunes 29 de marzo*, será un dia donde haremos un máximo intermedio como ya he comentado antes, probablemente será un dia donde se empezará subiendo para hacer un máximo hacia el mediodía y luego bajar con fuerza por la tarde, este dia es importante por ser *víspera de luna llena*.
Empezaremos con gap a la baja en el Stoxx, para luego subir de las 9 hasta las 11 o las 12, en ese momento tendremos lateral de mediodía para empezar a caer hacia las 15 hasta las 20 pero sin demasiada fuerza.

- *martes 30 de marzo*, dia de luna llena, es altamente probable que este sea un dia bajista.
Abriremos con gap al alza para girarnos justo a las 8 hacia abajo, el movimiento se acelerará a las 9 donde bajaremos con fuerza hasta las 16, donde podríamos subir o hacer un lateral-alcista hasta el fin de la sesión europea, a partir de ahí se volvería a bajar.

- *miercoles 31 de marzo*, este dia debería ser bajista en europa y levemente alcista en USA, ira de menos a más, probablemente será lateral aunque tendremos algún bandazo sobre todo por la tarde.
Abriremos con gap a la baja y bajaremos hasta las 9 donde haremos un leve rebote hasta las 10-11, a partir de ahí empezaremos a bajar de nuevo, luego lateral, alrededor de las 16 podríamos volver a bajar de nuevo en lo que podemos llamar la prepauta del 1 dia hasta el fin de la sesión europea haciendo un *mínimo semanal*, a partir de ahí subiremos, tal vez con fuerza porque el S&P debe quedar en positivo.

- *jueves 1 de marzo*, este dia debería ser de subidas con mucha fuerza, es el primer dia del mes y hay pauta estacional.
Probablemente tendremos gap a la baja, pero al inicio de la sesión ya empezaremos a subir hasta las 11 más o menos, a las 15 volveremos a subir con mucha fuerza hasta algo más allá del cierre de sesión europeo, entre las 18 y las 19 haciendo un *máximo semanal* donde haremos un lateral hasta las 21 y empezaremos a bajar.

- *viernes 2 de marzo*, este dia será probablemente bajista.
Abriremos con gap a la baja y empezaremos a subir hasta las 10, en ese momento haríamos un lateral, con la apertura de los gringos nos iremos abajo, pero a las 16 haremos un máximo intermedio y volveremos a rebotar hacia abajo hasta las 19-20, donde volveremos a subir sin fuerza.

Los objetivos por abajo para la semana serían el 2832 para el Stoxx y 1150 para el S&P, por arriba 2932 para el Stoxx y creo que repetiremos en 1175 para el S&P aunque veo muchas posibilidades de que se pueda llegar al 1200.

Parece bastante factible que del 5 al 9 de abril subamos casi sin parar ya que en este momento no tengo apenas eventos de timing durante esas fechas, lo cual daría el dia 31 por la tarde o hacia el final de la sesión como un momento muy interesante para comprar y mantener a lo largo de toda esta subida.

Avisados quedan.


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2010)

> El entorno es muy alcista



Vaya hombre... como Mulder lleve razón en ésta, parece que no voy a poder librarme de "esos cortillos" que llevo en el 1162 del S&P desde hace algunos días ::

ñam ñam...


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya hombre... como Mulder lleve razón en ésta, parece que no voy a poder librarme de "esos cortillos" que llevo en el 1162 del S&P desde hace algunos días ::
> 
> ñam ñam...



Buenas tardes ^__^!

y que lo digas,  ¿Dónde está mi guano? (Parezco un loro, repitiendo).

Pollastre, leí que usas un broker "raro" IP4 algo... he de buscarlo, ¿te importaría comentarnos alguna cosa sobre su funcionamiento, tarifas...?.

Esos cortos que llevas ¿también son con cfds?, ¿cuánto te cobran de comisión? y ¿cuánto es el punto?. ¿es en dolares? ¿son honrados con el cambio?.

Un saludo


----------



## Interesado (27 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> y que lo digas,  ¿Dónde está mi guano? (Parezco un loro, repitiendo).
> 
> ...



I4P creo que es "Interdin for Poors".

Por cierto, ahora que hablamos de brokers, ¿alguien sabe si se puede ver el volumen en niveles en los gráficos de R4 al estilo del proreal?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Mar 2010)

Buenos días... 

Pues yo no acabo de ver mal las urbas... ienso: su mínimo histórico es 0.10€ y ahora está en 0.117€... yo les pondría un SL en 0.09 y no volvería a ver su cotización hasta de aquí a unos meses... por supuesto jugando poco dinero... o

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2010)

En mi opinión el stoxx está mucho más agotado que el sp, lo veo más proclive para las bajadas.

Por supuesto el más sensible dentro de estas bajadas va a ser nuestro índice. Yo me huelo tsunami bajista para el lunes.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2010)

ya tenemos nueva acción "sparring" en sustitución de ARIA


----------



## Claca (27 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ya tenemos nueva acción "sparring" en sustitución de ARIA



Perfecto, está muy claro lo que hay que hacer: cuando os canséis le meto un par de miles y en pocas semanas doblo el capital 

Mulder, gracias por el análisis. En el club le he sacado un par de fotos al tema.


----------



## Interesado (27 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ya tenemos nueva acción "sparring" en sustitución de ARIA



Aún sin disponer de CFD's de Urbas, con el volumen que mueve, los de aquí (Zuloman y DP mediante), podríamos hacer de MM del valor. ::


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> I4P creo que es "Interdin for Poors".
> 
> Por cierto, ahora que hablamos de brokers, ¿alguien sabe si se puede ver el volumen en niveles en los gráficos de R4 al estilo del proreal?




Muy cierto lo de I4P ;-)

Wataru, yo trabajo con Saxobank. Es un banco de inversión danés, y tiene ciertas "peculiaridades".
Para empezar permite overroll con los CFDs, cosa que para mi asombro aquí en españa no suele permitirse en varios brokers. 

Vamos, que sin overroll, si una operación te va mal y llegas a cierre de mercado, te la comes sí o sí. Aquí tengo la opción de aguantarla.

Respecto a instrumentos operables, tiene ciento y la madre. Unos 6000 tipos de CFDs, futuros, commodities, divisas forex, metales....dudo que nadie pueda aburrirse aquí.

Tienen tres tipos de plataforma: web, aplicación nativa y para móviles.

La de móviles es muy débil, una mierda, vamos. Para que te hagas una idea está hecha pensando en teléfonos WAP (puagh...).

La plataforma web es bastante maja, es con la que yo trabajo. Basada totalmente en java, por lo cual puedes operar desde safari en el iphone. No recomiendo esto último debido a la cantidad de recursos que consume (el iphone a duras penas puede con ella) pero para cerrar una posición en una emergencia, o comprobar tus cortos mientras estás en el gimnasio a tiempo real  puede salvarte el día.

La plataforma tipo aplicación nativa no la he probado todavía. Aparentemente es como la web, pero claro, mucho más rápida.

Ojete, calor: ellos trabajan nativamente en dólares USD, así que cuando operas con instrumentos que usan otras divisas, al cierre de posición se usará el cambio vigente para que tu cuenta sume (o reste) el equivalente en dólares que has ganado o palmado.

Este pequeño inconveniente se manifiesta muy claramente en mi operación con el chulibex, donde se opera en euros, pero hasta que no se produce el cierre diario (17:00pm hora de New York) no se transfieren los fondos en dólares a tu cuenta. 

Por lo tanto, podría darse el caso de que una tarde a las 17:30pm cierra el chulibex y has ganado €500... durante la tarde se desploma el euro frente al USD :: y por la noche, a eso de las 22:00, se transfiere a tu cuenta mucho menos dinero en dólares de lo que habías ganado a las 17:30, por estar el cambio eur/usd destrozado.

Ojete 2: el mínimo de saxobank para abrir una cuenta es USD10,000 . A partir de USD100,000 tu cuenta se convierte en premium, lo cual te da acceso directo a un analisto de saxobank con el que discutir operaciones, solicitar consejo, etc... si te van los analistos y te fías de ellos (no es mi caso) puede resultarte un servicio interesante.

Tarifas... yo sólo trabajo con CFDs, así que no te puedo hablar de acciones, etc. pero me consta que en su página web tienen una tabla de tarifas tela de completa (aunque un poco escondida, si mal no recuerdo) donde viene absolutamente TODO especificado.

¿Es fiable? Buena pregunta. Ya sabes cómo funciona este mundo... un broker online es fiable... hasta que un día te hace una jugarreta y deja de serlo. Conozco casos de gente desencantada con R4, I4P... nombralo, y seguro que alguien ha tenido alguna incidencia con él.

Por lo que a mí respecta, te puedo decir que hasta el momento cero problemas. El soporte, rápido y serio, tanto email como telefónico. Inglés y/o español según tu preferencia, sin problemas.

¿Por qué en Dinamarca? 
Bueno, llevo más de tres años en burbuja.info, y eso te da una visión muy amplia de la mierda que es Ejpaña y hacia donde nos encaminamos. 

No sé si finalmente llegaremos al corralito, o bien no llegará la sangre al río. 

Pero te diré lo que sí sé: que no apostaré mi modo de vida en ello. No operaré con un broker español, por lo que pueda pasar.

¿La zona euro? Hombre, infinitamente más segura que Ejpaña, pero también con sus dudas, problemas y miserias (véase caso heleno en las últimas semanas, lamentable la incapacidad de la EMU de actuar como un todo, al unísono, sin fisuras).

¿Qué tenemos en dinamarca? Pues un estado escandinavo serio, fuerte y civilizado, que pertenece a Europa, pero no a la zona euro (importante). Ajeno, por tanto, a las mierdas del euro. Que dicho sea de paso, cada vez me parece una moneda con una expectativa de vida más corta.

¿Y no hay quien augura la muerte del USD también? 
Por supuesto. Igual que hay quien denuncia que los extraterrestres le abdujeron y le introdujeron sondas para explorarle, cuando en realidad lo que había pasado es que había pasado la noche anterior en un bar de ambiente borracho como un piojo, y le habían puesto el culo como un bebedero de patos.

Todas las opiniones son respetables. Así que yo intento quedarme con lo menos malo 

Eso sí, te diré algo: como un día de estos un broker danés eche el cierre y salga corriendo, ya puedo ir corriendo a poner las denuncias que quiera, que me como una mierda y pierdo mi dinero. Hay que ser siempre consciente de los riesgos que se corren, y éste es uno de ellos.

Pero como decía el general Máximo antes de la carga de caballería en Gladiator: "Está asumido". :


----------



## kokaine (27 Mar 2010)

Pues yo uso interdin y para unos cfd de ibex y Stoxx y unos futuros de idem, va cojonudo.
Ademas son creadores de mercado y no creo q salgan corriendo con mi pasta.

Eso si, MUY IMPORTANTE aprender a controlar las garantías intradiarias y de final de sesión o te puedes dar por jodido.

Un poco de música clásica para relajarnos: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SclJmnRMLnQ]YouTube - Manowar - Nessun Dorma (live)[/ame]


----------



## fmc (27 Mar 2010)

pollastre, no entiendo lo que dices del overroll.... los CFD no tienen vencimiento y, al menos en R4, que es lo que conozco, compras el CFD y lo vendes cuando quieras... lo único que tienes que pagar son los intereses diarios..... ienso:


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2010)

fmc, no eres el primero que me dice eso... y eso me hace pensar que yo estoy utilizando las palabras equivocadas, o he cometido un error de traducción (la mayoría de la documentación de "tradeo" que estudio es en inglés... algún día quizás me lea el "leones contra gacelas"  )

Yo tenía entendido que un CFD "aguantado" más allá del intradiario, era un overroll. Según se desprende de lo que dices, seguramente el concepto de "overroll" no se aplica a CFDs, y de ahí mi posible error de concepto.

¿es así?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Mar 2010)

Anworth Mortgage Asset Corporation - Google Finance


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya hombre... como Mulder lleve razón en ésta, parece que no voy a poder librarme de "esos cortillos" que llevo en el 1162 del S&P desde hace algunos días ::
> 
> ñam ñam...



Yo te ti venderia forastero, quien osa cuestionar al maestro es duramente castigado por los mercados :: . Yo aplico lo que decian los alumnos de Platon cuando discutian entre ellos... la discusion se daba por zanjaba de forma inmediata cuando uno de ellos decia " lo ha dicho el maestro".



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Pues yo no acabo de ver mal las urbas... ienso: su mínimo histórico es 0.10€ y ahora está en 0.117€... yo les pondría un SL en 0.09 y *no volvería a ver su cotización hasta de aquí a unos meses*... por supuesto jugando poco dinero... o
> 
> ...





Interesado dijo:


> Aún sin disponer de CFD's de Urbas, con el volumen que mueve, los de aquí (Zuloman y DP mediante), *podríamos hacer de MM del valor*. ::



expliquese por favor, ¿ que es eso? ( abstenerse de comentarios sobre mi ignorancia que sus conosco y se donde vivis , mode clan gitano on ) 

Vigo, 28- 3-2010, servicio de urgencias :

Paciente varon de 45 años sin antecedentes medicos destacables.

Sintomatologia: Presenta movimientos espasmodicos en las extremidades, fuertes temblores, frio intenso, calambres en extremidades inferiores y evidentes signos maniaco depresivos con fuertes cambios de humor y delirios.

Tratamiento: se le conecta a internet y se le aplica via intravenosa una dosis de 500 miligramos de burbuja info, se consigue estabilizar al paciente con remision parcial de sintomas externos.

Se le receta conexion al ibex 35 cada 2 horas y aplicacion de informe semanal mulderiano cada 24 horas.

Bueno, ayer nada mas entrar en Galicia, literalmente en la primera salida de la autopista, racion de pulpo a feira, almejas a la marinera y ternera gallega guisada, tentado estuve de quedarme en un hotel a echar la siesta hoyja.

Hoy toca jugar al dale que te pago con todo el personal de Vigo ( mode ruina on ) y posteriormente disfrutar de un paseo en barco por la ria de Vigo con destino a las islas Cies, jornada de pesca, comida a bordo, siesta marinera, jornada de pesca ii, vuelta a puerto o dormir en el barco ( dependiendo del informe metereologico ), una agotadora jornada vamos.

Mañana vender Urbas a primera hora, si la suerte me acompaña y no ha quebrado y posterior planificacion del resto de la jornada, prevision de asistencia al balneario para sesion de masaje relajante y baños termales, comida estilo sindical etc.

! que dura es la vida en vacaciones !!! jejeeejeje


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2010)

El viernes 2 cierran casi todas las bolsas. Lo digo por el análisis


----------



## Sleepwalk (28 Mar 2010)

*Economía Insostenible y los 11.000 del Ibex*

Desde que el pasado día 5 el Ibex 35 logró encaramarse a la cota de los 11.000 puntos, se ha mantenido oscilando alrededor de este nivel, sin fuerzas para subir y sumarse a los avances de Wall Street, pero sin presión de la oferta para hacerle bajar.

El principal indicador de la bolsa española ha cerrado la semana con un modesto avance del 0,73%, sin lograr, en ningún momento, llamar a las puertas de los 11.190 puntos, máximo de sesión alcanzado el miércoles de la semana anterior. La bolsa española ha sido incapaz de chupar rueda de Wall Street, cuyos principales índices han marcado esta semana nuevos máximos, ni contagiarse de las alegrías alcistas del DAX 30 de Francfort, que ha superado los altos de enero, y del CAC 40 de París, que marca nuevo máximo mensual. 

No sabemos si queda alguien, en algún lugar del planeta, que confíe ya en la recuperación de la economía española; máxime, cuando esta semana la vicepresidenta Salgado, tras anunciar la batería de medidas que el Gobierno aprobará para sacarnos del hoyo, admitió desconocer su capacidad de influencia en el crecimiento y en la creación de empleo. Y si el propio Gobierno tiene dudas de que sirva para algo lo que hace, hay que cambiar el nombre a la Ley de Economía Sostenible y llamarle Economía Insostenible. En definitiva, 54 medidas en las que no creen ni quienes las promulgan. Con sólo dos: reforma laboral y reducción drástica, desde ¡ya! del gasto público hubiese sido más que suficiente para comenzar. Luego, habría que ir afilando el lápiz para frenar el deterioro, hablar de productividad y encauzar el crecimiento.

Mis paisanos andaluces, y supongo que también los extremeños, pueden hacer palmas con las orejas. Ya no necesitan 35 peonadas para tener derecho a percibir el PER, con sólo veinte, puede estar cobrando de papá Estado todo el año. Esta modificación les permite disponer de más días para hacer trabajos, faenas o chapuzas, que cobran en negro y por las que no tributan. Cuesta dinero, que pagamos usted yo, pero compra voluntades y da votos, que es a la postre lo que se busca. 

Se hace cuesta arriba pensar que los inversores no residentes puedan a poner la vista en la bolsa española, máxime, cuando analistas domésticos de solera están desviando sus carteras hacia EEUU_y aconsejando a sus grandes clientes enviar el dinero a trabajar fuera. La salida al alza de nuestra bolsa no se va a lograr cuando hay más sombras que luces. Al final, tras muchas dudas y bandazos, subirá. Y lo hará porque los dos grandes bancos, Telefónica, Repsol, Iberdrola y casi una docena de valores del Ibex 35 tienen su domicilio social en España, pero el grueso de su facturación y de sus beneficios les viene del exterior y, en casi todos los casos, de los países que serán los primeros en salir de la recesión económica. 

El resto del mercado, salvo honrosas excepciones, queda en manos de la especulación a corto que puede provocarle subidas en vertical por nada, o bajadas en picado sin motivos justificados, sin que estos movimientos tengan un especial reflejo en los índices, dada su baja ponderación.Seguimos siendo alcistas para el Ibex, aunque se tome su tiempo para salir al alza, y apostando por los pesos pesados.

La credibilidad de España está bajo mínimos y el dinero de los grandes inversores busca trabajo fuera de nuestras fronteras.

Blogs Expansión.com


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes

Aviso para navegantes.
Los large speculators estan cortos en el miniSP.
Esto no había vuelto a acontecer desde el inicio de la crisis.
A la menor señal de debilidad,dispárenle un corto en el entrecejo.
Commodity Futures and Forex Trading Charts

Igual que acumularon en la última caidita y se han forrado con estos máximos,ahora se tiran del tren en marcha.
Saludos y cuidadin


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Mar 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Aviso para navegantes.
> Los large speculators estan cortos en el miniSP.



Buenas tardes ^__^

Gracias por el aviso, ni se me había ocurrido mirarlo.

Investigando he encontrado este comentario:
http://investingcontrarian.com/global/sp-readying-for-a-crash-to-1110-1120/

Casualmente coincidiría con una caída del Dow de 800-1000 puntos que he leído por otro lado.

Tu que sigues este dato, podrías decirme si ese volumen de venta, ¿es significativo?. O bien pueden pasar varias semanas más, hasta que distribuyan mejor...

Seguiremos leyendo 8:

Por cierto este link me ha gustado, vean como sale de la crisis los EEUU:
multimediafinal

Un saludo

ED: Según el Grafo que has puesto, podrían distribuir varias semanas más... Se pone interesante


----------



## Wbuffete (28 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^
> 
> Gracias por el aviso, ni se me había ocurrido mirarlo.
> 
> ...



Has despertado mi curiosidad 

Por lo que percibo en el gráfico, el último giro en Marzo 2009(dia 5) del año pasado se produjo habiendo cruzado antes el sesgo con las gacelas en Diciembre 2008(dia 15).Son 2,5 meses de intervalo.
Esto nos llevaría a ¿Junio? 
SNB rula!!


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^
> 
> Gracias por el aviso, ni se me había ocurrido mirarlo.
> 
> ...




Wataru, será este nuestro guano, Aquel que Ha de Llegar y nuestros paupérrimos técnicos gacelísticos llevan días prediciendo?

Será el Lunes, aunque no sea en Octubre? 

Esta y otras interesantes cuestiones... próximo episodio en su casa!


----------



## Wataru_ (28 Mar 2010)

o__O!! Pues no se yo... acabo de ver que el Euro a saltado a 1.3490 ::

Ya veremos como discurren los acontecimientos, de momento pinta negro.

Un saludo


----------



## fmc (28 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> fmc, no eres el primero que me dice eso... y eso me hace pensar que yo estoy utilizando las palabras equivocadas, o he cometido un error de traducción (la mayoría de la documentación de "tradeo" que estudio es en inglés... algún día quizás me lea el "leones contra gacelas"  )
> 
> Yo tenía entendido que un CFD "aguantado" más allá del intradiario, era un overroll. Según se desprende de lo que dices, seguramente el concepto de "overroll" no se aplica a CFDs, y de ahí mi posible error de concepto.
> 
> ¿es así?



yo entiendo por overroll (o quizás más bien roll-over) cuando cambias un futuro con vencimiento inminente por el siguiente.... de todas formas, te entendí lo que querías decir y yo símplemente afirmaba que en R4 es igual, tú compras un día y si lo dejas abierto para el día siguiente te liquidan las ganacias/perdidas y los intereses, pero el CFD sigue comprado hasta que digas a venderlo


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

fmc dijo:


> yo entiendo por overroll (o quizás más bien roll-over) cuando cambias un futuro con vencimiento inminente por el siguiente.... de todas formas, te entendí lo que querías decir y yo símplemente afirmaba que en R4 es igual, tú compras un día y si lo dejas abierto para el día siguiente te liquidan las ganacias/perdidas y los intereses, pero el CFD sigue comprado hasta que digas a venderlo



Totalmente, totalmente... es "rollover" como tú bien dices. 
ya estoy medio loco, no sé ni en qué idioma hablo, ni lo que digo ::


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

En el radar de expansion.com :

----------------
Los futuros del Ibex bajan un 1% en la preapertura

La bolsa española se prepara para un inicio de semana claramente bajista. Así al menos lo reflejan los futuros previos a la apertura, y que registran caídas en el Ibex del 1,1%. 

----------------

Chico, pues yo, como que no termino de enterarme de cómo funciona de verdad la mierda esta de la preapertura. Los futuros bajando un 1%, y la preapertura en igmarkets.com marcando un +0.40%

wtf...


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Mar 2010)

Algun valor para intentar entrar en el premercado con tendencia alcista para solo hoy en el ibex?


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Mar 2010)

donde podria ver (gratis) como estan los valores del ibex en el premercado?????????


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

Buenos días, os dejo un par de noticias:

Explosiones metro Moscú
Dos explosiones en el metro de Moscú causan decenas de muertos · ELPAÍS.com

Retirada subvenciones renovables:

Industria plantea bajar de golpe un 40% las primas a las fotovoltaicas - Expansión.com

Mucha pinta de subir hoy no tiene esto, y de momento parece que viene con un gap a la baja interesante 


EDIT: Calopez no ha actualizado la hora del server :XX: existe algo llamado NTP


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> donde podria ver (gratis) como estan los valores del ibex en el premercado?????????




En bolsamania si te registras puedes ver gratis 90 dias realtime del Ibex, aunque en preapertura parece que no funciona demasiado bien. En infobolsa puedes ver gratis el gap del Ibex


----------



## pyn (29 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,
pues yo no sé dónde ven la bajada del 1%, los futuros del mini ibex marcan ahora mismo 11105 y el futuro grande 11060.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> donde podria ver (gratis) como estan los valores del ibex en el premercado?????????



te mando privi con mis claves de infobolsa


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Jajaja puto chulibex!!!


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

Las malditas gamesas no tienen fin a este paso HL acertará con su predicción de verlas a 14 :XX: suerte que estoy lejos de este chicharro


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2010)

Agazapazo me hayo hoyja con mis urbas en espera de que las predicciones de la Muldermachine se cumplan y esto suba hasta las 11 o 12, en cuanto vea la oportunidad las vendo....podria vender en este mismo momento un minipaquete con + 1% pero me da que o bien tendre oportunidad de vender todas de golpe o incluso venderlas con + 2% 8:

actualizo el semanal cada 24 horas que sino el miercoles ya no hay quien lo encuentre:

- *lunes 29 de marzo, será un dia donde haremos un máximo intermedio como ya he comentado antes, probablemente será un dia donde se empezará subiendo para hacer un máximo hacia el mediodía y luego bajar con fuerza por la tarde, este dia es importante por ser víspera de luna llena.
Empezaremos con gap a la baja en el Stoxx, para luego subir de las 9 hasta las 11 o las 12, en ese momento tendremos lateral de mediodía para empezar a caer hacia las 15 hasta las 20 pero sin demasiada fuerza.*
- martes 30 de marzo, dia de luna llena, es altamente probable que este sea un dia bajista.
Abriremos con gap al alza para girarnos justo a las 8 hacia abajo, el movimiento se acelerará a las 9 donde bajaremos con fuerza hasta las 16, donde podríamos subir o hacer un lateral-alcista hasta el fin de la sesión europea, a partir de ahí se volvería a bajar.

- miercoles 31 de marzo, este dia debería ser bajista en europa y levemente alcista en USA, ira de menos a más, probablemente será lateral aunque tendremos algún bandazo sobre todo por la tarde.
Abriremos con gap a la baja y bajaremos hasta las 9 donde haremos un leve rebote hasta las 10-11, a partir de ahí empezaremos a bajar de nuevo, luego lateral, alrededor de las 16 podríamos volver a bajar de nuevo en lo que podemos llamar la prepauta del 1 dia hasta el fin de la sesión europea haciendo un mínimo semanal, a partir de ahí subiremos, tal vez con fuerza porque el S&P debe quedar en positivo.

- jueves 1 de marzo, este dia debería ser de subidas con mucha fuerza, es el primer dia del mes y hay pauta estacional.
Probablemente tendremos gap a la baja, pero al inicio de la sesión ya empezaremos a subir hasta las 11 más o menos, a las 15 volveremos a subir con mucha fuerza hasta algo más allá del cierre de sesión europeo, entre las 18 y las 19 haciendo un máximo semanal donde haremos un lateral hasta las 21 y empezaremos a bajar.

- viernes 2 de marzo, este dia será probablemente bajista.
Abriremos con gap a la baja y empezaremos a subir hasta las 10, en ese momento haríamos un lateral, con la apertura de los gringos nos iremos abajo, pero a las 16 haremos un máximo intermedio y volveremos a rebotar hacia abajo hasta las 19-20, donde volveremos a subir sin fuerza.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

OHL ha subido un 33% durante marzo, alguien sabe el por qué?


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

Visto lo visto (que de momento no guaneamos) voy a tener que arremangarme y hacer un buen intradía, para después cerrar mis cortos en 11020 a pérdidas y quedarme a cero hoy.

Mira que hoy pensaba que no tendría que trabajar....tsk tsk.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2010)

Langaro ¿ te funciona infobol ? :


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

De momento me ha fallado el gap bajista, aunque hemos empezado subiendo con fuerza, pero parece que la fuerza ya se va agotando un poco, de todas formas espero que volvamos a subir más hasta la hora prevista.

Los ataques terroristas y las noticias 'por fundamentales' tiene poco que hacer con las bolsas, a no ser que sean muy gordas, o están descontadas por aquellos que tienen información privilegiada o se descuentan más tarde, pero raramente el mismo dia porque hay que dejar pillado al gacelerío.


----------



## tonuel (29 Mar 2010)

Nos vamos a los 12000 del tirón... :X




Saludos :Baile:


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> De momento me ha fallado el gap bajista, aunque hemos empezado subiendo con fuerza, pero parece que la fuerza ya se va agotando un poco, de todas formas espero que volvamos a subir más hasta la hora prevista.
> 
> Los ataques terroristas y las noticias 'por fundamentales' tiene poco que hacer con las bolsas, o están descontadas por aquellos que tienen información privilegiada o se descuentan más tarde, pero raramente el mismo dia porque hay que dejar pillado al gacelerío.



Estoy esperando con la escopeta cargada.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> OHL ha subido un 33% durante marzo, alguien sabe el por qué?



Nuevo decreto para evitar la ley de suelo de 2008 in extremis de Salgado el Viernes.

Ha quebrado al final Cajasur?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2010)

Acabo de vender mis urbas con + 1% , no pensaba permitir que unos ladrilleros se quedaran con mi dinero :no: , centimo a centimo he recuperado buena parte de lo robado .

Estoy por entrar en San y vender a mediodia ¿ que me dices Mulder ? :


----------



## tonuel (29 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Estoy por entrar en San y vender a mediodia ¿ que me dices Mulder ? :




Mejor sal a que te pegue el aire...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nuevo decreto para evitar la ley de suelo de 2008 in extremis de Salgado el Viernes.
> 
> Ha quebrado al final Cajasur?



Buenos días a todos ^___^!!

No solo no ha quebrado sino que pagan el cupón de las preferentes... (perdón, pagamos...).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mejor sal a que te pegue el aire...



no se muy bien como interpretar eso


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nuevo decreto para evitar la ley de suelo de 2008 in extremis de Salgado el Viernes.
> 
> Ha quebrado al final Cajasur?



¿Te refieres al viernes pasado? Ya me explicarás de que va.

Cajasur lo harán el jueves o el viernes. Estas cosas se hacen con el personal de vacaciones para que no corran a la oficina a por sus "leuros" ::


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Acabo de vender mis urbas con + 1% , no pensaba permitir que unos ladrilleros se quedaran con mi dinero :no: , centimo a centimo he recuperado buena parte de lo robado .
> 
> Estoy por entrar en San y vender a mediodia ¿ que me dices Mulder ? :



A mi no me gusta intradiar, prefiero estar varios dias dentro para ir a por lo gordo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi no me gusta intradiar, prefiero estar varios dias dentro para ir a por lo gordo.



ok, pero te reafirmas en tus predicciones para hoy....... segun eso no es mala operacion comprar ahora san y vender a mediodia ¿ no ? o ves alguna accion del ibex que lo puede hacer mejor


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ok, pero te reafirmas en tus predicciones para hoy....... segun eso no es mala operacion comprar ahora san y vender a mediodia ¿ no ? o ves alguna accion del ibex que lo puede hacer mejor



No llevo un control exhaustivo de todos los valores del Ibex, eso es cosa de cada uno, el dia que quiero entrar en algo busco en mi sistema algo que haga un máximo o un mínimo para girarse en concordancia con lo previsto en mi análisis del sábado.

Yo entro a largos y a cortos, si hoy creo que haremos un máximo hacia mediodía para bajar esperaría a ese máximo para entrar corto y estar dentro unos dias. A ser posible en algo que esté en distribución y tenga una cofiguración de medias bajista, o en su defecto, laterales.

Si no lo encontrara miraría en las del Stoxx.

edito: suelo entrar por la tarde o a última hora de la sesión buscando que se cumpla lo previsto. Como comprenderás me pides recomendación para algo que no cuadra con mi forma de operar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Mar 2010)

yo he vuelto a entrar en Tubacex a 2.97


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Esto me temo que no va a bajar un ápice...


----------



## tonuel (29 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no se muy bien como interpretar eso



Tienes dos opciones...: ienso:


O salir en busca de un soplo de aire fresco que te haga cambiar de idea....



o ser una gacelilla altruista más... de ésos que transfieren su patrimonio desinteresadamente al tito botas mientras son devorados por sus chicos...




Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Tonuel, que que la segunda parte es lo que estamos haciendo tu y yo...

Veo Pepones... (subida sin volumen, Betas alcistas....)


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

Momento peculiar. Estamos en el 50% fibo de toda la caída mensual (11160). De momento aguanta la resistencia. Veremos qué pasa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Tienes dos opciones...: ienso:
> 
> 
> O salir en busca de un soplo de aire fresco que te haga cambiar de idea....
> ...



Visto asi , casi me quedo con la opcion A 

Tampoco pensaba quedarme quieto en mitad de la sabana esperando a la manada eh, saltaria cuan gacela sana para desaparecer al mediodia


----------



## tonuel (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tonuel, que la segunda parte es lo que estamos haciendo tu y yo...
> 
> Veo Pepones... (subida sin volumen, Betas alcistas....)



Pues yo veo guano, sangre en las calles, saltos al vacio, toques de queda nocturnos... ienso:


pero mientras tanto...

terracitas, fiestecitas, chavalas... y que nos quiten lo bailao... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues yo veo guano, sangre en las calles, saltos al vacio, toques de queda nocturnos... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y cuándo no lo ves?


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Esto me temo que no va a bajar un ápice...



Estás largo ¿verdad?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estás largo ¿verdad?



NO, sigo corto.

Si hubiera estado largo, ahora estaría en Phuket....


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2010)

Mulder va a tener razón una vez más.

Los indicadores del Chulibex en rango de 1 hora están muy sobrecomprados (RSI y Estocástico). Además estamos pegados a la resistencia del rango lateral de los últimos días.

Lo que no me deja tranquilo es que el MACD ha cortado sus medias al alza a primera hora de esta mañana.

Las próximas horas van a ser decisivas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> NO, sigo corto.
> 
> Si hubiera estado largo, ahora estaría en Phuket....



Phuket? puagggg turistada! :ouch:



:XX:


----------



## pyn (29 Mar 2010)

Al ibex le queda recorrido hasta los 11200 aún hay sitio para estirar el dolor.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> NO, sigo corto.
> 
> Si hubiera estado largo, ahora estaría en Phuket....



Pfff, Phuket... más razón que un santo... Me hubiera largado a alguna islita, o playa un poco más alejada. Pero cuanto se hecha de menos esos masajes de pies :o. Que gloria... jaja

Estoy revisando el tema de indicadores y buscando unos pocos para hacerme una colección a mirar, antes de comprar nada...

¿Miráis mucho el estocástico?, ¿cuáles más usáis?, aparte del MACD, ADL, RSI..¿?


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

Venga "pa bajo" chuliibex !!!


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Venga "pa bajo" chuliibex !!!



tira pa'bajo chulibex ! que tengo SP en 11135 !


edito: en 11125, que m'he quivocao antes al escribir !


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

Cuidado, CREO que aun queda un pequeño impulso hasta máximos, a partir de ahí ya deberíamos empezar con el mini-wano de hoy.


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

Saltado SP en 11125, salimos con +400€ .

Aún me queda el :: de los 10 minis en 11020, vamos a ver cómo lo arreglo.


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

:XX: Plusvalias venir con papi

Que bien me esta saliendo hoy con un chicharro patrio! De momento , tengo el SL bien puesto, a las malas no pierdo plata.


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Saltado SP en 11125, salimos con +400€ .
> 
> Aún me queda el :: de los 10 minis en 11020, vamos a ver cómo lo arreglo.



Espero que salgas airoso, por la cuenta que nos trae a los cortos 

Saludos


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Espero que salgas airoso, por la cuenta que nos trae a los cortos
> 
> Saludos



Aquello fue una cagada por mi parte. Rompí mi disciplina monetaria dejandolos correr tanto, debido a que (no te rías :: ) me llamaron por teléfono en ese momento y atendí la llamada, desviando mi atención de la pantalla (error de mega-novato).

Cuando quise darme cuenta ya estaba ::::::


----------



## destr0 (29 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

A ver si esta noticia que comenta Cárpatos mueve mercado, porque estamos paraditos...

"Es importante que sigamos en los próximos minutos un asunto que puede mover a la bolsa. Grecia acaba de abrir libros para una venta de bonos a 7 años. La bolsa y el euros, serán bastante sensibles a la demanda que tengan los bonos. Si se colocan fácil y hay mucha demanda la bolsa y el euro lo celebrarán. Una venta difícil haría bajar a bolsa y euro. Les iré informando de como va todo."


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Aquello fue una cagada por mi parte. Rompí mi disciplina monetaria dejandolos correr tanto, debido a que (no te rías :: ) me llamaron por teléfono en ese momento y atendí la llamada, desviando mi atención de la pantalla (error de mega-novato).
> 
> Cuando quise darme cuenta ya estaba ::::::



Calla, no me hables de estas cosas, un dia tradeando en el curro, con mi jefe a la vera, dí al botón equivocado, queria comprar y vendí. Todo orgulloso, sin saber la que acababa de armar, me fui a fumar, cuando volví habia perdido 100 lereles


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> "Es importante que sigamos en los próximos minutos un asunto que puede mover a la bolsa. Grecia acaba de abrir libros para una venta de bonos a 7 años. La bolsa y el euros, serán bastante sensibles a la demanda que tengan los bonos. Si se colocan fácil y hay mucha demanda la bolsa y el euro lo celebrarán. Una venta difícil haría bajar a bolsa y euro. Les iré informando de como va todo."



La última la vendieron como churros hoyga! Supongo que esta la colocarán con la misma facilidad. Quien compra sabe que va a cobrar sí o sí y los intereses son altos.


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> A ver si esta noticia que comenta Cárpatos mueve mercado, porque estamos paraditos...
> 
> "Es importante que sigamos en los próximos minutos un asunto que puede mover a la bolsa. Grecia acaba de abrir libros para una venta de bonos a 7 años. La bolsa y el euros, serán bastante sensibles a la demanda que tengan los bonos. Si se colocan fácil y hay mucha demanda la bolsa y el euro lo celebrarán. Una venta difícil haría bajar a bolsa y euro. Les iré informando de como va todo."



A ver si dice el importe que quieren cubrir, y el tipo objetivo al que aspiran...


----------



## tonuel (29 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La última la vendieron como churros hoyga! Supongo que esta la colocarán con la misma facilidad. *Quien compra sabe que va a cobrar sí o sí y los intereses son altos*.




jajajaja... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

Heads up, possible incoming guano in progress.


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Heads up, possible incoming guano in progress.



A ver si perdemos los 11.1K de una vez! Queremos wano bueno


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A ver si perdemos los 11.1K de una vez! Queremos wano bueno



Pudiera ser, para buscar el cierre del gap (11070). Si no es eso, no veo otros soportes y/o resistencias relevantes, ni horizontales, ni oblicuas, ni nada.

Tenemos 50% fibo en 11160 que ya ha actuado hoy como resistencia, y luego, lo más cercano que tenemos se nos va casi 150 puntos para abajo o para arriba.

Técnicamente, no hay pistas relevantes, o al menos yo no las veo. Como no nos pegue un meneo lo de Grecia, no sé yo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Hace tiempo que no dice nada DP, estará de procesiones.

pollastre, cómo las llevas? puedes entrar en tu casa? jajaja.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2010)

Parece que los dioses ( no me refiero a Mulder  ) confabulan para que hoy no pueda hacer otra operacion en bolsa, primero unoe me esconde el dinero y luego se me cae internet hasta ahora 

Como decia el caudillo en estos caso, no hay mal que por bien no venga 

Bueno, como segun la mulder machine hoy toca caer a partir de ahora, apaga y vamonos ................ si soporto el mono me despedire de la bolsa hasta despues de semana santa :no:


----------



## pyn (29 Mar 2010)

El gap del viernes está en 11045 (robasta), no en 11070.


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Parece que los dioses ( no me refiero a Mulder  ) confabulan para que hoy no pueda hacer otra operacion en bolsa, primero unoe me esconde el dinero y luego se me cae internet hasta ahora
> 
> Como decia el caudillo en estos caso, no hay mal que por bien no venga
> 
> Bueno, como segun la mulder machine hoy toca caer a partir de ahora, apaga y vamonos ................ si soporto el mono me despedire de la bolsa hasta despues de semana santa :no:



NO CREO


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no dice nada DP, estará de procesiones.
> 
> pollastre, cómo las llevas? puedes entrar en tu casa? jajaja.




Yo hago mi particular "plan de contingencia" cada SS... sencillamente no entro en el puto centro durante una semana, y listo ::


----------



## diariobolsa (29 Mar 2010)

No hombre, no....Hoy toca subidita.


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El gap del viernes está en 11045 (robasta), no en 11070.




Mi broker me da 11059, y el prorealtime me dice 11070... así no hay quien viva


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo hago mi particular "plan de contingencia" cada SS... sencillamente no entro en el puto centro durante una semana, y listo ::



Te puedes imaginar con la moto lo de la cera... que además los coches se encargan de repartir por tooodas las carreteras...

Yo espero y deseo que llueva a más no poder.

Tampoco piso el centro en SS.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> NO CREO



hoy y mañana seguro que no muevo ni un musculo, segun el maestro toca bajar, asi que quietecito, ya veremos pasado mañana si entro que dice el divino pastor que tendremos brotes verdes jugosos para las gacelillas ( supongo que si  )


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

diariobolsa dijo:


> No hombre, no....Hoy toca subidita.



Voy a hacer una pregunta sencila: ¿porqué?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Por Lo-REAL XDDD

Qué cachonda es la gente...


----------



## destr0 (29 Mar 2010)

Pues parece que ahí vamos, y he visto una señal (pequeña) a la baja de 20 a las 11:55 en 11098


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Voy a hacer una pregunta sencila: ¿porqué?



porqueellovale 

Nada hoyja que por mas que abres los mares y multiplicas los panes y los peces sigue habiendo infieles que osan adorar al diablo 

sin acritud eh


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Buenos días.

Estoy al 50% de liquidez, el mes de ABRIL puede ser muy bueno para ... Nvax.


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> porqueellovale
> 
> Nada hoyja que por mas que abres los mares y multiplicas los panes y los peces sigue habiendo infieles que osan adorar al diablo
> 
> sin acritud eh



Si a mi me da igual lo que piense cada uno, solo quiero saber la razón por la que alguien espera algo, es muy típico decir esto va a subir/bajar, en plan tonueliano y quedarse tan ancho sin justificarlo.

Si iba en broma al menos lo podría haber adornado con un smiley.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Estoy al 50% de liquidez, el mes de ABRIL puede ser muy bueno para ... Nvax.



Ese DP! ^__^!

Por cierto, leí que Rovi había ya pactado con otra vacunera... no recuerdo si era MAD, MD o algo así...


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Gracias Watar.

El crédito del BOBIERNO es muy atractivo para dejarlo caer. XD

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/External.File?item=UGFyZW50SUQ9Mzc3NDh8Q2hpbGRJRD0tMXxUeXBlPTM=&t=1


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si a mi me da igual lo que piense cada uno, solo quiero saber la razón por la que alguien espera algo, es muy típico decir esto va a subir/bajar, en plan tonueliano y quedarse tan ancho sin justificarlo.
> 
> Si iba en broma al menos lo podría haber adornado con un smiley.



en mi caso suele ser por que estoy pillado


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias Wataru, no lo sabía... hay algún link por ahí?
> 
> El crédito del BOBIERNO es muy atractivo para dejarlo caer. XD



Lo leí en la web de la Cnmv (hechos relevantes del día), pero solo guardan un el actual y el posterior... supongo que lo tendrán en archivos porque es de hace 3 días creo.


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Novartis Vaccines produce vacunas contra la gripe estacional y pandémica utilizando dos de las
tecnologías más avanzadas conocidas actualmente en el mercado: 1) la tecnología tradicional
basada en cultivo en huevos y *2) la tecnología basada en cultivo celular.* Ambas tecnologías
permiten ser utilizadas con la tecnología patentada de adyuvantes. La tecnología a transferir a
ROVI se seleccionaría tras un análisis detallado de fiabilidad y costes para cumplir con los
objetivos principales de minimizar el riesgo del proyecto y de cumplir con el calendario previsto.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Mar 2010)

Probando el nuevo nick...


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

Ya lo dice el sabio refrán: "Coqueteo, coqueteo.... y en el 11.100 me meo"


----------



## rosonero (29 Mar 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Probando el nuevo nick...



Buenas días a la forería.

Mix, no me jodas que ahora uno puede cambiarse de nick en el foro :8:

Pd. O es gracias a tus contactos con las altas esferas burbujiles


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Mar 2010)

mis hijos reclaman mi atencion, os deseo suerte y fuertes plusvalias a todos 

hasta el jueves :S


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

Que aburrimiento de jornada. Al menos esoty metiendole caña al qtstalker. Mira que es poco user friendly, pero cuando le pillas el truquillo hace mágia 

Ahora me estoy peleando para que me pinte graficos intradia contra mysql con los datos que pillo del yahoo finance


----------



## tonuel (29 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si a mi me da igual lo que piense cada uno, solo quiero saber la razón por la que alguien espera algo, es muy típico decir esto va a subir/bajar, en plan tonueliano y quedarse tan ancho sin justificarlo.



ya queda menos para los 3000...








Saludos :Baile:


----------



## rosonero (29 Mar 2010)

El DAX en un lateral estrechísimo, a ver hacia donde sale disparado.


----------



## destr0 (29 Mar 2010)

Visto lo visto, hasta el próximo dato de las 14:00 vamos a estar como los lenguados, planos planos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Buenas días a la forería.
> 
> Mix, no me jodas que ahora uno puede cambiarse de nick en el foro :8:
> 
> Pd. O es gracias a tus contactos con las altas esferas burbujiles



Opción C: Créditopropulsado es una mafia de búlgaros haciéndose pasar por Mix que mediante phishing quiere timar a todo el foro vendiéndonos oro relleno de tungsteno ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Mar 2010)

No, no, soy yo... si se puede, si se lo pides a Cálopez ( previo untamiento atunil... )


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2010)

Eso es precisamente lo que diría un búlgaro


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Mar 2010)

Hoygan, como ven la semanita... porque eso que ha dejado Wbuffete me ha dejado mosca...

Una de cortos?


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Mar 2010)

alguien sabe porque Natra esta subiendo tanto?


----------



## Hagen (29 Mar 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No, no, soy yo... si se puede, si se lo pides a Cálopez ( previo untamiento atunil... )



Parece ser que hubo mucho amor en la Conferencia de BCN.....


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Parece ser que hubo mucho amor en la Conferencia de BCN.....




La versión oficial dice que sólo hubo copas hasta altas horas de la madrugada... qué insinúas, que alguno pudo restregarle su "candlestick" alcista a otro?


----------



## Hagen (29 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> La versión oficial dice que sólo hubo copas hasta altas horas de la madrugada... qué insinúas, que alguno pudo restregarle su "candlestick" alcista a otro?



CAlopez le hace favorcitos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Mar 2010)

Triple cruce en GAS.mc.....


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> La versión oficial dice que sólo hubo copas hasta altas horas de la madrugada... qué insinúas, que alguno pudo restregarle su "candlestick" alcista a otro?



Creo que quiere decir que alguien pidió que le cerraran el 'gap bajista'


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

*Final Results from its Trivalent Seasonal *

NOVAVAX Releases Final Results from its Trivalent Seasonal Influenza Vaccine Phase II Clinical Study in... -- ROCKVILLE, Md., March 29 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ --


----------



## pyn (29 Mar 2010)

Luca como ves a abengoa para cortos?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

La veo sobrevendida, un poco tarde para entrar, si te quieres arreisgar, adelante, pero se puede ir a 23 con toda facilidad.


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Wataru, la operación "subida" NVAX comienza hoy....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wataru, la operación "subida" NVAX comienza hoy....



Puede que pille algunas pero el €/$ asusta lo que va subiendo...

No cerramos GAP en el IBEX y TL5 no baja... me puedo dar por bien jodido...

Igual compro 10k € de NVAX y me olvido de ellas hasta el año que viene.


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Mar 2010)

me estan dando en tubacex pero estoy ganando en Natra y en ninguna entiendo porque..........


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

pollastre, al final llueve, tranqui que no tienes cofradías!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Mar 2010)

entrariais en Antigenics si baja un poco mas?


----------



## rosonero (29 Mar 2010)

largo en 11060, a ver si esto se mueve de una vez !!!!!!! Hacia arriba, a poder ser


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2010)

Otro día en liquidez gggrrrr :S

Mis cortos del EX no entraron por dos puntos y los de Ibex por 30.


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

Ibex en rojillo


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> pollastre, al final llueve, tranqui que no tienes cofradías!!!



jeje... nooo, claro... no tengo cofradías... es una lástima que sí tenga moto aparcada ahí fuera, y ahora mismo no lleve a mano el kit de esquí acuático ::


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entrariais en Antigenics si baja un poco mas?



Mi consejo es que te olvides de ellas. Están a menos de 1 dolar... y menos de 200 millones... yo no vuelvo a entrar en una farma sino cumplen estas condiciones. 

Si buscas pillar rebotes, búscate alguna que si te quedas pillado, suba sino en un par de semanas en un par de meses...

Luca, según he leído, el euro tiene una piedra en 1.28... y ya la gorda gorda en 1.14... Ni de coña creo que baje tanto. Max, para mi 1.25


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

Guanus Lupus? 
si tocásemos 11.030, cierro mis minis en 11.020 a pérdidas, pero compenso con el intradiario de hoy y salgo en negro.


----------



## kokaine (29 Mar 2010)

Mulder, al final no dijiste en que te metiste corto hace unos dias; se puede saber ya?

Yo entre en CRI en maximos del viernes corto y algo le estoy pillando. Como las ves?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Yo soy "virtuoso" del suelo mojado, cuado quieras unas curvas con luca me avisas...

Qué moto calzas?


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo soy "virtuoso" del suelo mojado, cuado quieras unas curvas con luca me avisas...
> 
> Qué moto calzas?



No me disgusta tanto el suelo mojado, como el hecho de que estés en marcha y en ese momento esté lloviendo. La visibilidad se vuelve casi nula, y lo que es peor, los enlatados cabrones :: todavía van más ciegos que de costumbre, y te pueden dar un susto por menos de nada.

Ahora bien, si está mojado pero no llueve... pues vale.

Edito: no había visto la pregunta. Es una Ducati 999.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Luca, según he leído, el euro tiene una piedra en 1.28... y ya la gorda gorda en 1.14... Ni de coña creo que baje tanto. Max, para mi 1.25



Watarú, eso, en todo caso, no me daría pánico si no frotada de manos a lo uncle scruge, el problema es pillar NVAX y ver el EUR/USD a 1,50...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No me disgusta tanto el suelo mojado, como el hecho de que estés en marcha y en ese momento esté lloviendo. La visibilidad se vuelve casi nula, y lo que es peor, los enlatados cabrones :: todavía van más ciegos que de costumbre, y te pueden dar un susto por menos de nada.
> 
> Ahora bien, si está mojado pero no llueve... pues vale.
> 
> Edito: no había visto la pregunta. Es una Ducati 999.



Yo soy más modesto. Suzuki DL 650, pero me van los motores en V.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Mar 2010)

Pollastre... el mini-ibex en 11.020, ojete-calor... ::

Yo los llevo desde el viernes a 11.070 y después de aguantar los 11.160 de hoy... los voy a dejar correr un poco... (en el momento que lo escribía ha bajado a 11.010...)


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

Ha llegado el guano... y nosotros con estos pelos! 

Wataru, métele con todo lo gordo! ::

ahí van mis putos cortos en 11.020 por fin cerrados... adios cabrones, os voy a echar de menos!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ha llegado el guano... y nosotros con estos pelos!
> 
> Wataru, métele con todo lo gordo! ::



Juas, ahora mismo pierdo 4 céntimos con las Cri y voy cargadito para mi gusto... así que me quedo a verlas pasar ^__^!


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Mulder, al final no dijiste en que te metiste corto hace unos dias; se puede saber ya?
> 
> Yo entre en CRI en maximos del viernes corto y algo le estoy pillando. Como las ves?



Me metí en en ENG y siempre pasa lo mismo, empiezo bien, durante el mediodía fatal y luego vuelvo a terminar bien, en realidad están laterales y estoy hasta el moño de ellas esperando a que hagan un movimiento fuerte y perdiendo mi valioso tiempo.

De las CRI debo haber hecho ya unos 12.834 análisis en este hilo desde hace unas semanas 

Aun veo acumulación, puede que hasta fin de mes caigan un poco, pero el dia 1, o el 31 a última hora, saldría por patas de los cortos.

edito: no entiendo que narices hacen con las ENG, ni hay acumulación ni meten volumen los leoncios para compra, ni nada de nada, tienen una pinta de irse al guano técnicamente que asusta, pero ahí están bien arriba. El MM debe estar empeñando hasta el papel del váter para subirla.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Mar 2010)

Esto es bueno ¿? 

El Tesoro de EEUU venderá este año 7.700 millones de acciones de Citigroup.

Que barbaridad... xD No se como pueden decir que algo tiene valor, con billones de acciones...


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Algo complicado que el EUR recupere los 1.50€ a corto plazo, quizás un lateral en este rango 1.34 - 1.39

Las acciones del iBEX están de nuevo laterales, conocemos los techos de todas, en CRI & IBERIA han ido inflando las compras.

GAMESA otra q veo recorrido, junto con FCC.


----------



## kokaine (29 Mar 2010)

Bueno eso parece, por lo que leo en muchos sitios se espera un abril muy alcista; no se si es que yo últimamente empiezo a no fiarme un pelo (no lo digo por mulder que conste). Porque durante la subida del año pasado no paraba de leer, estamos cerca de una resistencia, hemos subido mucho, esto tiene que bajar para consolidar, etc.... y la bolsa subió y subió.

Ahora empiezo a ver justo lo contrario, nos vamos a 1200 mínimo, sobrecompra enorme pero no pasa nada porque es habitual en épocas alcistas, las bolsas hasta verano (minimo) van a seguir subiendo, otros que las bolsas no van a caer en todo el año hasta que no se suban tipos para 2011, que si el tito FED no va a permitir que las bolsas caigan,,,etc.

Y si el guano comienza antes de lo que esperamos?.


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Vaccines: VFC/CDC Vaccine Price List

Listado de precio de vacunas, NVAX puede tener un PPS de 12.00USD.


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Y si el guano comienza antes de lo que esperamos?.



Yo tengo previsto que nos caigamos hacia mayo, aunque no tengo claro si será a principios o finales o ya entrado junio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me metí en en ENG y siempre pasa lo mismo, empiezo bien, durante el mediodía fatal y luego vuelvo a terminar bien, en realidad están laterales y estoy hasta el moño de ellas esperando a que hagan un movimiento fuerte y perdiendo mi valioso tiempo.
> 
> De las CRI debo haber hecho ya unos 12.834 análisis en este hilo desde hace unas semanas
> 
> ...



Hoy las ENG suben un 2% ::

Mulder te queremos en los futuros!!!!! )


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy las ENG suben un 2% ::
> 
> Mulder te queremos en los futuros!!!!! )



Llevo unos dias pensando en volver al Stoxx también, pero es que encima hoy tengo que 'tragarme' sapos como este:

En la parte negativa tenemos a cuidados de la salud con -0,6% y petroleras y *gasistas -0,5%*.

Lo que están haciendo hoy con ENG es manipular a base de bien.

Lo que si que creo que haré es volver a las acciones europeas y que le den al maldito Ibex.


----------



## alvarojc (29 Mar 2010)

hola buenas tardes!!!!
tras dos dias ausente por fin hoy he podido estar atento a esto (a ratos, que en el trabajo los lunes y cierre de mes todo el mundo llama por telefono)

como soy muy novato (esta va a ser mi tercera semana en el mercado) voy a contar lo que he hecho hoy para que si a alguien le apetece comentar me de algun consejo:

a las 9:05 estaba con el ordenador delante mirando los datos y parecia que esto iba para arriba con algo de fuerza, asi que he entrado en SAN a 10'13. tras varios bandazos parecia que perdia fuerza y tras un rato coqueteando con los 10'115 yo estaba dispuesto a asumir mi error y vender, pero en esas deliberaciones he visto un subidon importante del EUR/$ ( unos +12 pipos segun igmarkets) que me han hecho pensar que lo que querian era engañarme, asi que he ampliado mi posicion en 10'12... tras seguir tonteando un rato el SAN ha empezado a subir y tras tocar los 10'19 y luego bajar un poco hasta 10'15 me he dicho que poco mas le podia sacar, el EUR/$ no parecia que hubiese mas cambios asi que en otro estironcito a10'17 las he vendido. 

luego he estado un rato fuera, y cuando he vuelto la cosa seguia mas o menos igual, pero el EUR/$ perdiendo fuerza, el Dax mas abajo y DJI sin decidirse, asi que cuando el EUR/$ ha pegado un bajon me he metido corto en el SAN, a 10'15 y asi estoy desde entonces....

ahora no se muy bien que hacer, los numeros que miro (sin yo tener ni idea) me dicen que el SAN deberia bajar un poco mas (BBVA esta perdiendo 1'25% y en estos dias de atras el SAN amplificaba los movimentos del BBVA).
¿pongo un stop profit en 10'07 y me olvido de ella por un par de dias o cierro la posicion ya mismo? 

(lo de fijarme en el eur/$ lo hago porque en teoria con la sesion empezada si el euro gana fuerza lo deberian agradecer lo bancos europeos y al contrario )


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Mar 2010)

Mulder, ves a Gas con recorrido alcista? dime que si, aunque sea mentira.........


----------



## kokaine (29 Mar 2010)

Por lo que se masca en el foro , y por las previsiones mulderianas, en principio lo que queda de semana/mes la cosa mas bien tirara hacia abajo y en cuanto empezemos abril, ole!! alegría para los largos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Por lo que se masca en el foro , y por las previsiones mulderianas, en principio lo que queda de semana/mes la cosa mas bien tirara hacia abajo y en cuanto empezemos abril, ole!! alegría para los largos.



No te resulta un poco extraño que tú y yo tengamos esa información... ienso:


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

Càrpatos: Grecia No manda buenas vibraciones al mercado. El spread entre la deuda de Grecia y Alemania sube a 318 puntos básicos el más amplio de la sesión.


----------



## alvarojc (29 Mar 2010)

buf, me he asustado y estoy fuera a 10'05....... mas vale pajaro en mano.....


----------



## kokaine (29 Mar 2010)

jeje SI. Y lo peor es que es una información que sabemos todos. Todos los tenemos tan claro, que de echo, estamos esperando al miercoles-lunes para ponernos largos..........me da miedo....

PD: Cuando digo TODOS no me refiero a este foro, sino en general a todos los sitios donde leo, me informo etc.


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mulder, ves a Gas con recorrido alcista? dime que si, aunque sea mentira.........



Si (pero es mentira )


----------



## alvarojc (29 Mar 2010)

que le ha pasado al petroleo en cosa de 5 minutos?

por si acaso me he metido largo en bbva a 10'325, a ver si sigo con la racha


----------



## destr0 (29 Mar 2010)

Compradas unas pocas más NVAX a 2,42 para promediar

Y largo en el ibex a 11037, hace unos minutos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Dentro NVAX a 2,41 pero con poquitas.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoy las ENG suben un 2% ::
> 
> Mulder te queremos en los futuros!!!!! )



Buen ojo tiene mulder, estuve a punto de entrar en ellas...pero luego piensas en como va el ibex y puf!...mejor no


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No te resulta un poco extraño que tú y yo tengamos esa información... ienso:



Impagable, el comentario...


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2010)

Chapeau por Mulder.

De momento el Chulibex cae bastante desde el máximo del día.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Tengo una orden en NVAX en 2,39 y no entra XDDDDD

Al final ha entrado algo pero siempre pasa igual, si aceirto un "rebotillo" no me entra la orden, increíble, puto broker....


Tenemos toda la pinta de irnos a cerrar el GAP... aunque no creo que baje de 2,38


----------



## rosonero (29 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Compradas unas pocas más NVAX a 2,42 para promediar
> 
> Y largo en el ibex a 11037, hace unos minutos



O nos han calado o esto hoy estaá muy raro


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Mar 2010)

rosonero has cambiado de look...


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

Pregunta: Cuando os meteis en chicharros del Nasdaq, véase NVAX, ARIAD etc ... que haceis pillais acciones? He estado buscando en 4Rich y no he visto derivados.

PD: Menudas ideas tengo, un día que me va de perlas con las plusvas y ya pienso en meterme en camisas de 11 varas. Es curiosidad


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pregunta: Cuando os meteis en chicharros del Nasdaq, véase NVAX, ARIAD etc ... que haceis pillais acciones? He estado buscando en 4Rich y no he visto derivados.
> 
> PD: Menudas ideas tengo, un día que me va de perlas con las plusvas y ya pienso en meterme en camisas de 11 varas. Es curiosidad



Punto 1, acciones.

Punto 2, si estás en verde sal corriendo y vete de vacaciones.


----------



## rosonero (29 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> rosonero has cambiado de look...



Je je!!! Sí, he fusionado los dos símbolos burbujistas por excelencia, el latún que llevé a la charla burburjil ( Hacendado, of course) y el ladrillito que nos regalaron. 

Pd. Aunque por ahora no me dan mucha suerte


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2010)

Poca broma con el latún que fue a buscarlo a la mesa de conferenciantes al terminar la sesión


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Poca broma con el latún que fue a buscarlo a la mesa de conferenciantes al terminar la sesión




Ya sabes: "Con los latunes y las plusvies, tonterías las mínimas"


----------



## rosonero (29 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Poca broma con el latún que fue a buscarlo a la mesa de conferenciantes al terminar la sesión



Yo por mi latún ..... MA-TO, MA-TO [Mode Esteban off]


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2010)

La verdad, no sé qué es peor. Que directamente no cubran la subasta de bonos griega, mandando todo el chiringuito al carajo de una vez por todas...

... o que la cubran con un diferencia de 310pb sobre el bund, haciendo bueno aquello de "pan para hoy y hambre para mañana".

Esta se ha cubierto de milagro. La siguiente, o se moja la Merkel (que va a ser que no) o directamente no la cubren.

y entonces lo de "guano" se nos va a quedar pequeño.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2010)

Hay muchos frentes abiertos y un día u otro saltará la noticia que haga que todo el chiringuito se vaya por el desagüe. Como diría Tonuel, ya falta menos


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

En NVAX hay que tener paciencia, no suelen tumbarla como es el caso de ARIAd antes del "acuerdo" XD

Posibles compradores de NVAX:

BAXTER
NOVARTIS
PFIZER


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hay muchos frentes abiertos y un día u otro saltará la noticia que haga que todo el chiringuito se vaya por el desagüe. Como diría Tonuel, ya falta menos





Ese día estaremos al acecho, agazapados, cargados de cortos :baba: Les daremos con todo lo gordo :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Me voy a tomar un café y un cigarrillo, alguien se viene?


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me voy a tomar un café y un cigarrillo, alguien se viene?



Yo estoy con el carajillo y un puro, en plan Hanibal Smith, saboreando las plusvalias :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Yo estoy con el carajillo y un puro, en plan Hanibal Smith, saboreando las plusvalias :XX:



Pues yo por las mamachichos....voy con un café de máquina de 0,05 cents y un cigarrillo de prestado...

He cerrado alguna a 12,07 y no sé si cerrarlas todas o de perdidos al río... como mañana suban....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Empieza a gustarme el grafo de NVAX a ver como cierra hoy... si no un intradía y fuera...


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

Luca, te entiendo hamijo. Almenos aprendí una buena lección, no cegarme y dejar de ir a lo Tonuel por los mercados. Siempre con SL, trading seguro.


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, te entiendo hamijo. Almenos aprendí una buena lección, no cegarme y dejar de ir a lo Tonuel por los mercados. *Siempre* con SL, trading seguro.



Esa es una de claves para sobrevivir en los mercados


----------



## debianita (29 Mar 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Esa es una de claves para sobrevivir en los mercados



La otra es dar al botón correcto: rojo o verde.... 8:


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Demasiadas coincidencias, ROVI con NOVARTIS, -NOVARTIS buscando comprar nuevas empresas de vacunas, etc.

New Novartis CEO targets vaccines, generics buys | Reuters


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2010)

Pregunta para los seguidores de las Bollinger Bands.

En el chulibex hace muuuucho tiempo que no estaban tan cercanas (rango diario). ¿Se prevé un tirón importante?.

Dado que nos metemos en el día 1 de Abril y la fuerza que tiene la pauta estacional, creo que puede romper al alza y saldríamos de canal de oscilación lateral del Chulibex


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Ya me han entrado todas las NVAX...


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Están limpiando las posis de venta.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Están limpiando las posis de venta.



De momento hemos tocado el 2,38 que dije que no pasaríamos hoy...

Veremos que pasa.

Una cosa está clara, el Nasdaq es mi mercado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Telahinco no va mal de volumen es la mini bajadita.


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Están utilizando la misma técnica de días pasados, llevarla a un rango y desde ahí acumular....

Muchas gacelas que compraron en 2.6x 2.x han debido de vender entre el jueves / viernes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Bueno comité de Sabios, qué va apasar mañana con chulibex? va a cerrar en verde.. y dependiendo de la robasta, veremos si fosforito...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Están utilizando la misma técnica de días pasados, llevarla a un rango y desde ahí acumular....
> 
> Muchas gacelas que compraron en 2.6x 2.x han debido de vender entre el jueves / viernes.



Qué precio medio tienes?

El volumen del anterior 2,39 es casi 110k....


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Ultimamente las BIOs no responden a fundamentales -con buenas noticias- ... las suben con especulaciones imaginarias, como es el caso de ARIAd.


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Llevo desde 2.03 2.20 2.16 2.37 .... tengo una parte en cartera -siempre- y las demás las voy moviendo para quitarme el mono. XD


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2010)

Corto EX 2.878.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Llevo desde 2.03 2.20 2.16 2.37 .... tengo una parte en cartera -siempre- y las demás las voy moviendo para quitarme el mono. XD




Vale las llevas a 2,15

Empezaban a funcionar pero se está metiendo en lateral.. el anterior GAP no lo van a cerrar así...(2,46) hasta que no pase de aú nos quedamos en 2,33-2,46.


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno comité de Sabios, qué va apasar mañana con chulibex? va a cerrar en verde.. y dependiendo de la robasta, veremos si fosforito...



Yo te lo digo tras el cierre.

Ah no, que ha dicho sabios


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo te lo digo tras el cierre.
> 
> Ah no, que ha dicho sabios



Tranquilo Mulder, no creo que los de por aquí tengamos un palillo en la boca, por lo que creo que sí podemos pasar por sabios....

De todas maneras tu hablas del EUROSTOXX y ESPE... no te hagas el listillo...

El IBEX los últimos 3 años ha cerrado rojo el lunes de SS....y luego ha subido bastante... hoy va a cerrar en verde, curioso por lo menos es...


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Voy con menos preocupación, cuando llevaba ARIAd,,, era muy estresante... desde Febrero -primera semana- no hemos vuelto a los 2.0x

Estoy seguro que está preparando un breakout, quizás con el BARDA, aprobación de MEXICO, ya hemos solicitado la aprobación de la vacuna, desde principios de marzo.

Interesante a corto plazo, lo bueno de los trial en vacunas, es el timing -vs oncologia- para obtener resultados.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Cuéntanos un poco el timing si no te importa de fechas en las que tiene notificaciones de la FDA para poner stops objetivos y demás parafernalia...


----------



## alvarojc (29 Mar 2010)

fuera del bbva a 10'39......buf, ha habido mas de un momento en los que pensaba que no remontabamos, sobre todo cuando a tocado los 10'285, pero al final se ha portado.

bueno, os seguiré leyendo, pero hoy ya no toco mas botones, que quiero autoimponerme un limite de maximo 3 operaciones al dia.


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

El trial que tienen en MEXICO lo han dividido en dos partes, en el caso de las vacunas STAGE A / STAGE B,

Ya tenemos los primeros, han salido muy buenos, los prox están previstos para abril / mayo.

No obstante el gobiernos de MEX, ha dado el visto bueno para admitir la solicitud de aprobación con los datos -STAGE A-

Uno de los board directors que incorparamos en febrero, es un especialista en vender compañias, luego están los contactos con BIO-DEFENSE, BAXTER, NOVARTIS, PFIZER.

AL GORE que tiene +2Millones de accs, compradas en 4.26USD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> AL GORE que tiene +2Millones de accs, compradas en 4.26USD



Esto es muy interesante...


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Venture capital firm (Kleiner Perkins = AL Gore) set to reap rewards on swine flu… NWO Observer


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Bueno Chulibex al final en verde...veremos mañana...

Las NVAX aburridas, espero que no den un susto al cierre, no sé si poner una orden en 2,33 porsiaca.


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno Chulibex al final en verde...veremos mañana...
> 
> Las NVAX aburridas, espero que no den un susto al cierre, no sé si poner una orden en 2,33 porsiaca.



¿Te has metido en las Nvax? Pfff.... como te dan coba... otra vez xD ) jaja

Suerte ^^!

ED: Más posis cortas en el Sabadell y otra a BME, esto es raro...


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Luca, sabe donde invertir "las pehetas" ... el iBEX está dominada por los bancos y sus fondos....

Mira REE, lateral y aburrida desde hace un año, cuando la tradeamos... ahora deciden que ha llegado su momento.

XD


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

SABADEL, tienen 100millones de EUR en posis cortas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Te has metido en las Nvax? Pfff.... como te dan coba... otra vez xD ) jaja
> 
> Suerte ^^!
> 
> ED: Más posis cortas en el Sabadell y otra a BME, esto es raro...



Hoyga que la llevo observando desde 1,90....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Bueno, me marsho que tengo que jarrepará un coushe de una sosia, salaío juna letrovárvula der radiadó de la calefasión.

Salúos miuras...


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hoyga que la llevo observando desde 1,90....



El euro se la está metiendo... (levemente, pero sin pausa  ).

Ummm han cerrado medio millón de acciones cortas, pero aún quedan pfff...

Lo mismo te sale bien, me gustaban más para entrar los 2.20... que llegó pero no me atreví.

Bye Luca... Cóbrala bien juuas...


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2010)

EL volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajísimo, uno de los más bajos de los últimos días y el saldo diario ha sido claramente negativo:

- Han mareado hasta las 11:30 con saldo ligeramente comprador.
- A partir de ahí han vendido en pequeñas posiciones hasta la subasta.

Parece que esperan gap a la baja para mañana, aunque no deben creer mucho en las bajadas porque han vendido poquísimo hoy, la actividad raramente ha superado el umbral normal en el Ibex a pesar del saldo vendedor diario.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Mar 2010)

Mucho cuidadito donde anda el DAX... es un nivel "clave"... Ha sido resistencia y soporte en los últimos 12 años... (y justamente ahora el tema griego, y todo el mundo diciendo que "en abril aguas mil..." ienso







Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

YONDELIS --- VS --- RIDA

"Sad day ... After 16 weeks of treatment with the oral medication AP23573, my most recent CT scan revealed 3 new lesions at various locations in my abodomen and right groin. My oncologist, Dr. Sant Chawla, believes these lesions are a recurrence of my myxoid liposarcoma that I have been jousting with over the past 3 years. Equally troubling is Dr. Chawla's belief that I was actually receiving ridaforolimus even though I was participating in a randomized blind trial. My CT scans revealed patchy lung congestion (benign) that is a somewhat common side effect of the ridaforolimus. There is no other reasonable explanation for why I would have this symptom in my lungs. I also had several other side effects (sour stomach, acne, slow healing) that aided in this conclusion. Perhaps the 16 weeks of NED were aided by the medication, perhaps not. I do not wish to draw any conclusions regarding the efficacy of this medication, but I did feel it responsible to share my experience with the board.

If today's blood tests are normal, I will begin infusions of Yondelis on Wednesday. I have met many people thriving on this medication and my hopes are high that it will prove effective for my condition and allow for a reasonably normal life. Of course the next 6 to 8 weeks will be challenging because there will always be doubt regarding the new treatment's effectiveness."


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Antisoma Cancer Drug Fails Test: BioBuzz | Drugs | Financial Articles & Investing News | TheStreet.com

Antisoma plc - Google Finance


----------



## Wataru_ (29 Mar 2010)

DP! No me seas así, tu mejor que nadie sabes que el Rida dará resultados como máximo en un 30-35% de la población y aún así será aprobado.

De corazón, espero que le sienten mejor las algas mohosas... porque ya no tiene muchas más salidas.

Un saludo o


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

He perdido la FÈ en RIDA, desde los trials combinados, de todos modos, le queda al menos 1 año hasta una posible valoración por la FDA.

Ahora, el quid está en el nuevo socio para AP234, es la nueva "vaca" para Harvey....


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2010)

¿seguimos mañana esperando bajadas?


----------



## aksarben (29 Mar 2010)

Spike en NVAX xD (ha tocado los 2.69)


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Si, alguien tiene mucho miedo....


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

CDC says seeing "worrisome H1N1 trend" in southeastern

Brote GRIPE A


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

H1N1 Swine Flu Cases Increasing in Southern Hemisphere | Health | English


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (29 Mar 2010)

Buenas... 1130k el volumen del spike!!!!

DP cuanta razón tenía usted con el cierre de cortos....


----------



## donpepito (29 Mar 2010)

Si, los MMs han cambiado de bando en estas últimas jornadas... el cierre parcial de posiciones cortas, puede validar la tendencia alcista de los prox días.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Buenos días "forería"

Cómo va el futuro del chulibex?


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

Tenemos un +0.4% en pre. Ayer hizo un amago de gap bajista justo en los dos últimos minutos antes del cierre, pero al final... gap alcista habemus, yo creo.

Además, el MACDH no sólo se ha frenado justo antes de entrar en territorio "osezno", sino que lleva acumuladas dos ligerísimas inversiones de tendencia en las últimas 48 horas. Por otro lado seguimos en el canal alcista que se puede formar desde el 01/03 hasta hoy en chart diario.

Todo lo cual me lleva a pensar que nuestro amado guano se va a retrasar algunos días más, y que durante estos días podemos seguir subiendo/lateralalcisteando.

Gracias, gracias. Son 50€ por el análisis. ::

edito: se nota que voy largo desde ayer en 10.090?

edito 2: DAX, EX, DOW, SP, NASDAQ... todos en verde, algunos llegando a +0.5%


----------



## pyn (30 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,
según mi pantalla el cruce se ha dado en 11060, vamos que no nos movemos.


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Veo que hoy voy a afinar al milímetro....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tenemos un +0.4% en pre. Ayer hizo un amago de gap bajista justo en los dos últimos minutos antes del cierre, pero al final... gap alcista habemus, yo creo.
> 
> Además, el MACDH no sólo se ha frenado justo antes de entrar en territorio "osezno", sino que lleva acumuladas dos ligerísimas inversiones de tendencia en las últimas 48 horas. Por otro lado seguimos en el canal alcista que se puede formar desde el 01/03 hasta hoy en chart diario.
> 
> ...



El mini-ibex está en 11.100... enhorabuena, ya le ganas 1.010 puntos... ::

edito: Buenos días...


----------



## pyn (30 Mar 2010)

Parece que finalmente abriremos con ligero gap al alza.


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

buenos dias!!!! a ver que nos depara el dia


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El mini-ibex está en 11.100... enhorabuena, ya le ganas 1.010 puntos... ::
> 
> edito: Buenos días...



jojojo :: ah, rufián, aprovechando para reirte de los errores tipográficos ajenos ::

espera que me pienso lo que haré con semejantes plusvies hoy ::


laaaarrrrgo en 11.090 quise decir, voto a bríos!


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

fuera largos en 11.090, he salido en 11135 con objetivos diarios de plusvies superados.

Hoy cierro temprano la tienda de ultramarinos, caballeros.


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

entre largo en SAN a 10,15..... vamos a ver hasta donde nos lleva esta primera media hora........ como haga un amago de darse la vuelta salgo por patas


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

A ver si el Stoxx deja de subir para meterle unos cortos


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Mar 2010)

Mulder dinos algo........


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Qué raro que timofónica baje... y el chulibex suba...


----------



## pyn (30 Mar 2010)

Por ahora se cumple el guión... a ver si todo sigue así.


----------



## pyn (30 Mar 2010)

Algo me dice que ese 11135 ha sido el máximo de hoy en el ibex...


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2010)

Buenos días, cierro los largos de ayer a 11118


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Mar 2010)

vuelvo a preguntar: alguien sabe porque natra esta subiendo?


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

La Bolsa de Tokio rebota un 1% y cierra en su nivel más alto desde octubre de 2008


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

Corto EX 2.895
Corto Ibex 11.110


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Algo me dice que ese 11135 ha sido el máximo de hoy en el ibex...



En mi pantalla lo he visto tocar el 11.157... pero yo siempre sigo la máxima de que sea otro el que gane el último dolar.


----------



## pyn (30 Mar 2010)

Uy gamesa ya empieza a primera hora de la mañana a ponerse colorao...


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mulder dinos algo........



Ya lo dije, hoy no se está cumpliendo lo previsto, creo que es mejor esperar y ver que ocurre, creo que hoy acabarán cerrando el gap, pero esto es solo wishful thinking mio.

Creo que si llegan a cerrar el gap me salgo de la posición, lo veo todo muy revolucionado en este momento aunque no me cuadra en absoluto, a lo mejor todo es un teatro para llevarnos al infierno en el momento que menos nos lo esperemos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> En mi pantalla lo he visto tocar el 11.157... pero yo siempre sigo la máxima de que sea otro el que gane el último dolar.



Supongo que pyn se refiere al futuro.


----------



## pyn (30 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> En mi pantalla lo he visto tocar el 11.157... pero yo siempre sigo la máxima de que sea otro el que gane el último dolar.



Cambia de broker, el máximo de hoy ha sido (futuro gordo) 11136.


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2010)

Abierto largo en 11112, sin querer, porque quería ponerme corto en vez de largo, pero bueno, he tenido suerte


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Mar 2010)

Estamos por encima de la MM200 en diario en el chulibex... ) a ver si encontramos un buen sitio para meter unos cortos...

Saludos...

PD: Hoy pasa por el 11.135


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Cambia de broker, el máximo de hoy ha sido (futuro gordo) 11136.



hum... yo estoy con CFDs sobre minis... vendrá de ahí la divergencia, digo yo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Corto en SAN a 10,15


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> hum... yo estoy con CFDs sobre minis... vendrá de ahí la divergencia, digo yo...



11.157 ha sido el máximo del Ibex en el CONTADO...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (30 Mar 2010)

Sea lo que sea, el ibex lleva en una horquilla de 35 puntos media hora, creo que ya toca marcar tendencia, quizás volvamos a toquetear los 11135, pero no me da que pasemos de ahí.


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 11.157 ha sido el máximo del Ibex en el CONTADO...
> 
> Saludos...



Entonces, LCASC, y ya por curiosidad... tiene sentido que mi broker englobe ese instrumento bajo la nomenclatura de CFD, o se están haciendo la picha un lío y de paso me la hacen a mí?

Estos daneses....


----------



## pyn (30 Mar 2010)

Yo no sabía que existían los cfd's de índices... yo los cfd's los uso para las acciones.


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

fuera del SAN a 10,14........


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Entonces, LCASC, y ya por curiosidad... tiene sentido que mi broker englobe ese instrumento bajo la nomenclatura de CFD, o se están haciendo la picha un lío y de paso me la hacen a mí?
> 
> Estos daneses....



Parece que meten en un CFD el contado y no el futuro... pero esto creo que se lo responderán mejor Mulder's & company... yo solo tiro rayas y pongo letras encima o

Saludos...

Pd: Vaya justamente en este momento me tengo que ir... En fin, nos leemos al mediodía... ya saben, al mediodía Alegría y con palotes mejor todavía!!!!


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Parece que meten en un CFD el contado y no el futuro... pero esto creo que se lo responderán mejor Mulder's & company... yo solo tiro rayas y pongo letras encima o
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Pd: Vaya justamente en este momento me tengo que ir... En fin, nos leemos al mediodía... ya saben, al mediodía Alegría y con palotes mejor todavía!!!!



La pista definitiva me la has dado tú al contarme que el 11157 ha sido máximo de contado. Yo por mi parte puedo aportar (Pyn, respondiendo a tu pregunta) que en efecto, meten el índice completo en un CFD.

Supongo que cada broker se monta sus chiringuitos a su manera... :bla:


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo no sabía que existían los cfd's de índices... yo los cfd's los uso para las acciones.



Ig markets los tiene... LCASC , los usaba antes ¿no?.

Buenos días ^__^


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Entonces, LCASC, y ya por curiosidad... tiene sentido que mi broker englobe ese instrumento bajo la nomenclatura de CFD, o se están haciendo la picha un lío y de paso me la hacen a mí?
> 
> Estos daneses....



Creo que tus CFDs son sobre el índice de contado, míralo en Yahoo Finance con el ticker ^IBEX a ver si coincide con lo que ves (ten en cuenta que en Yahoo va retrasado unos 20 minutos). Además de eso puede que tus CFDs sean un mercado paralelo que realmente es como si el broker dice: el CFD es mio y la cotización del CFD Ibex es esta porque a mi me sale de los h..... 

Por eso no me gustan ciertos brokers para operar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Mar 2010)

actualizo el semanal ( joder siempre me vuelvo loco para encontralo xd )

- martes 30 de marzo, dia de luna llena, es altamente probable que este sea un dia bajista.
Abriremos con gap al alza para girarnos justo a las 8 hacia abajo, el movimiento se acelerará a las 9 donde bajaremos con fuerza hasta las 16, donde podríamos subir o hacer un lateral-alcista hasta el fin de la sesión europea, a partir de ahí se volvería a bajar.

- miercoles 31 de marzo, este dia debería ser bajista en europa y levemente alcista en USA, ira de menos a más, probablemente será lateral aunque tendremos algún bandazo sobre todo por la tarde.
Abriremos con gap a la baja y bajaremos hasta las 9 donde haremos un leve rebote hasta las 10-11, a partir de ahí empezaremos a bajar de nuevo, luego lateral, alrededor de las 16 podríamos volver a bajar de nuevo en lo que podemos llamar la prepauta del 1 dia hasta el fin de la sesión europea haciendo un mínimo semanal, a partir de ahí subiremos, tal vez con fuerza porque el S&P debe quedar en positivo.

- jueves 1 de marzo, este dia debería ser de subidas con mucha fuerza, es el primer dia del mes y hay pauta estacional.
Probablemente tendremos gap a la baja, pero al inicio de la sesión ya empezaremos a subir hasta las 11 más o menos, a las 15 volveremos a subir con mucha fuerza hasta algo más allá del cierre de sesión europeo, entre las 18 y las 19 haciendo un máximo semanal donde haremos un lateral hasta las 21 y empezaremos a bajar.

- viernes 2 de marzo, este dia será probablemente bajista.
Abriremos con gap a la baja y empezaremos a subir hasta las 10, en ese momento haríamos un lateral, con la apertura de los gringos nos iremos abajo, pero a las 16 haremos un máximo intermedio y volveremos a rebotar hacia abajo hasta las 19-20, donde volveremos a subir sin fuerza. 


De momento se cumple la palabra del señor 

Joder, lo mio empieza a ser carne de psiquiatra me levanto temprano y aprovecho que mis hijos duermen mas para poder leeros


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

Parece que Matrix vuelve a estar activo:



> Euro contra dólar [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> A las 16h hay un vencimiento muy fuerte de opciones con strike en 1,35. Puede haber mangoneos alrededor de dicho vencimiento



De Cárpatos.


----------



## pyn (30 Mar 2010)

El minigüanismo va a llegaaaaaaaaaaaaarl.


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2010)

fuera esos largos equivocados y abro cortos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

El que preguntó cortos sobre ABG se ha girado a bajista, puede darle cera tranquilamente.


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que tus CFDs son sobre el índice de contado, míralo en Yahoo Finance con el ticker ^IBEX a ver si coincide con lo que ves (ten en cuenta que en Yahoo va retrasado unos 20 minutos). Además de eso puede que tus CFDs sean un mercado paralelo que realmente es como si el broker dice: el CFD es mio y la cotización del CFD Ibex es esta porque a mi me sale de los h.....
> 
> Por eso no me gustan ciertos brokers para operar.



Hombre, yo creo que la segunda parte de lo que dices es abiertamente ilegal (o debería serlo, cuando menos). Además se les podría coger muy fácilmente, como tú bien dices, sin más que elegir un puñado de días al azar y comparar valores intradiarios entre ese broker y cualquier otro sistema (Yahoo).

Más bien parece la primera opción, que hayan encapsulado el mini contado en el CFD. La exactitud entre el máximo de 1157 que ha reportado LCASC y el marcado por mi plataforma, me tranquiliza en ese respecto.

saludos,


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Que yo sepa los CFD tienen como subyacente y cotización valores a contado. (igual que cualquier derivado de este tipo)


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> actualizo el semanal ( joder siempre me vuelvo loco para encontralo xd )



Te recomiendo que selecciones el texto, hagas Control+C, abras un fichero Word, haces Control+V, grabas el fichero y ya lo tienes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Parece que recuperamos algo en Chulibex... hemos dado por cerrado el GAP


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Que yo sepa los CFD tienen como subyacente y cotización valores a contado. (igual que cualquier derivado de este tipo)



Pues seguramente será como tú dices Luca... reconozco que no he dedicado demasiado tiempo a estudiarme las peculiaridades teóricas de cada instrumento, la verdad :cook:

A mí me dices eso de MEFF y me suena al ruido que hace un gato cuando le acaricias la barriga...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Está muy difícil esto, no nos movemos mucho...


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que la segunda parte de lo que dices es abiertamente ilegal (o debería serlo, cuando menos). Además se les podría coger muy fácilmente, como tú bien dices, sin más que elegir un puñado de días al azar y comparar valores intradiarios entre ese broker y cualquier otro sistema (Yahoo).
> 
> Más bien parece la primera opción, que hayan encapsulado el mini contado en el CFD. La exactitud entre el máximo de 1157 que ha reportado LCASC y el marcado por mi plataforma, me tranquiliza en ese respecto.
> 
> saludos,



Es que aunque les pudieras coger da lo mismo, no es ilegal, ellos en el contrato te dicen que la cotización no tiene porque ser la misma que el subyacente y punto. 

Un mercado paralelo quiere decir un mercado que crea el propio broker, basado en 'tal índice' pero que no tiene porqué seguirlo al milímetro, te podrían saltar un stop haciendo un spike que no haya existido en el índice subyacente y no podrás decir ni pio, es totalmente legal hacerlo ya que el mercado, repito, lo crea el propio broker.

Mucha gente se queja de IGmarkets por esta razón, tampoco se seguro si tu broker es de esos porque te lo digo para ponerte en guardia, fíjate bien en los contratos que firmaste a ver si dice algo y estate atento.


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es que aunque les pudieras coger da lo mismo, no es ilegal, ellos en el contrato te dicen que la cotización no tiene porque ser la misma que el subyacente y punto.
> 
> Un mercado paralelo quiere decir un mercado que crea el propio broker, basado en 'tal índice' pero que no tiene porqué seguirlo al milímetro, te podrían saltar un stop haciendo un spike que no haya existido en el índice subyacente y no podrás decir ni pio, es totalmente legal hacerlo ya que el mercado, repito, lo crea el propio broker.
> 
> Mucha gente se queja de IGmarkets por esta razón, tampoco se seguro si tu broker es de esos porque te lo digo para ponerte en guardia, fíjate bien en los contratos que firmaste a ver si dice algo y estate atento.



Yo uso IGmarkets con los CFDs en los índices y divisas. Lo de los spikes es totalmente cierto ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Mar 2010)

Tengo mono y abrurrimiento de estar en liquidez, no obstante parece que voy aprendiendo a controlar mi ludopatia bursatil y espero pacientemente 8:

Veo que mañana hacemos minimos ( siempre segun la muldermachine) y tengo una duda :

Entrar a ultima hora de la tarde de mañana o entrar el jueves directamente.

¿ que me podeis decir? :


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> actualizo el semanal ( joder siempre me vuelvo loco para encontralo xd )



En la casa de campo hay un link en el principal muy sencillo de encontrar.


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Tengo mono y abrurrimiento de estar en liquidez, no obstante parece que voy aprendiendo a controlar mi ludopatia bursatil y espero pacientemente 8:
> 
> Veo que mañana hacemos minimos ( siempre segun la muldermachine) y tengo una duda :
> 
> ...



Disfruta de la semana santa con tus hijos, y dale un descanso a la bolsa, que abre todos los días...


----------



## pyn (30 Mar 2010)

Yo creo que ahora mismo el ibex está a punto de caramelo, hay algunos valores que necesitan correción, que encima están cerca de máximos y que encima han hecho doble techo (MTS). Los 33.63 eran el punto de entrada, lástima haber tenido 5000 contratos ahí y que mi orden no entrase.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Disfruta de la semana santa con tus hijos, y dale un descanso a la bolsa, que abre todos los días...



ya lo estoy haciendo hombre, de momento me he venido yo con dos de mis hijos y mi santa se ha quedado en Madrid hasta mañana con otros dos, solo aprovecho que yo duermo menos y leo mientrase levantan, desayunan y se duchan , el resto del dia estamos todo el dia haciendo cosas juntos.

Mulder ¿ que me dices de comprar mañana por la tarde o el jueves en la apertura? pensaba en san ¿ o me sugieres alguna accion del ibex que pueda subir mas ?

ah, como el viernes cierra ¿ es aplicable el analisis del viernes al lunes ? ¿o no tiene nada que ver por cambiar de semana?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

Natra anuncia que la refinanciación de su deuda está en una "fase avanzada" - 30/03/10 - 2022106 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya lo estoy haciendo hombre, de momento me he venido yo con dos de mis hijos y mi santa se ha quedado en Madrid hasta mañana con otros dos, solo aprovecho que yo duermo menos y leo mientrase levantan, desayunan y se duchan , el resto del dia estamos todo el dia haciendo cosas juntos.
> 
> Mulder ¿ que me dices de comprar mañana por la tarde o el jueves en la apertura? pensaba en san ¿ o me sugieres alguna accion del ibex que pueda subir mas ?
> 
> ah, como el viernes cierra ¿ es aplicable el analisis del viernes al lunes ? ¿o no tiene nada que ver por cambiar de semana?



Sigue al mercado y mira bien que hace si te parece que no baja demasiado entra, si lo hace mejor esperar al dia siguiente. En mi opinión deberíamos bajar fuerte hoy y mañana y corregir parte de la sobrecompra, es muy probable que el resto se corrija el dia 5 donde deberíamos hacer un mínimo muy importante.


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2010)

Os pongo el canalillo de hoy, en el DAX y en el stoxx, que son los que mandan:


----------



## debianita (30 Mar 2010)

Luca, parece que las mamachichos te dan un respiro  Yo no tengo liquidez para meterles, le estoy dando a otro chicharro patrio de los buenos, no es por falta de ganas.


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

me meti corto en SAN en 10'13 para arreglar la tonteria de primera hora de la mañana y necesito cerrarlo a menos 10'09 para dejar el dia igualado............. ahora no se que hacer, si cerrarlo sin ganancias o aumentar la posicionienso:

no me gusta nada como estoy actuando hoy......


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, parece que las mamachichos te dan un respiro  Yo no tengo liquidez para meterles, le estoy dando a otro chicharro patrio de los buenos, no es por falta de ganas.



Sí y también le estoy dando al botas en 10,15. Telefornica nos dió la pista de abrir cortos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> me meti corto en SAN en 10'13 para arreglar la tonteria de primera hora de la mañana y necesito cerrarlo a menos 10'09 para dejar el dia igualado............. ahora no se que hacer, si cerrarlo sin ganancias o aumentar la posicionienso:
> 
> no me gusta nada como estoy actuando hoy......



Pues yo lo veo bien hecho.


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2010)

El cruce EUR / YEN ofrece una buena oportunidad de sacar el jornal si supera los 124,84.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Mucho cuidado con los cortos de ABG que el volumen es perrofláutico.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Parece que no bajamos más....

Tenemos hoy algún dato relevante?


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

Confianza del consumidor a las 16.00

A las 15.00: 

-ÍNDICE S&P/CASE SHILLER NATIONAL HOME PRICES INDEX DE PRECIO DE VIVIENDAS EN ÁREAS METROPOLITANAS DE EEUU (20 CIUDADES PRINCIPALES) de enero. 

-Mensual: 
Previo: -0,2% . Previsión: N/A%. 

-Anual: 
Previo: -3,1% . Previsión: -0,6%. 

Valoración: 3. 
Repercusión en bolsa: Dada la actual crisis inmobiliaria, las bolsas y el dólar lo quieren ver subir para que no se ahonde más en ella. Los bonos se ven favorecidos por el descenso. 

* A las 16.00: 

- CONFIANZA DEL CONSUMIDOR DE LA CONFERENCE BOARD de marzo. 

Dato previo: 46. Previsión: 50. 

Valoración: 5.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Parece que no bajamos más....
> 
> Tenemos hoy algún dato relevante?



Las famosas Opciones del euro/dolar a 1.35 a las 16:00, así que laterales, digo yo... juas

ED: Pues ahora cae el euro... ¿? xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Voy a poner un SP en el corto del SAN en 10,11 y la dejo correr que igual es mi operación de la semana...


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Las famosas Opciones del euro/dolar a 1.35 a las 16:00, así que laterales, digo yo... juas
> 
> ED: Pues ahora cae el euro... ¿? xD



y esas opciones que significan? que el valor del EUR/$ deberia aproximarse a 1,35 a las 16:00 para luego tirar hacia donde realmente deberia estar? (que no tengo ni idea de si es mas alto o mas bajo que ahora)


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Voy a poner un SP en el corto del SAN en 10,11 y la dejo correr que igual es mi operación de la semana...



Ya te veo más animado, camarada motero :Aplauso:


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> y esas opciones que significan? que el valor del EUR/$ deberia aproximarse a 1,35 a las 16:00 para luego tirar hacia donde realmente deberia estar? (que no tengo ni idea de si es mas alto o mas bajo que ahora)



Entra en IG markets, tiene un pluging para google... es muy útil. 

Con respecto al euro, eso que comentas es lo que yo entiendo que hará... pero claro, vete a saber.

Un saludo


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

no, si lo de igmarkets lo tengo siempre abierto..... lo miro constantemente e intento buscar alguna divergencia que me diga algo.........

pues na, a las 13:00 tengo que desconectar asi que dejare puesto un stop protege comisiones y ya veremos si esto se mueve algo a medida que se acerque la hora bruja


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2010)

No se si lo habéis comentado ya, pero tanto el viernes 2 como el lunes 5 son festivos en la bolsa de España.

Lo podéis consultar en Bolsa de Madrid


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Me saltó el Stop del SAN...


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me saltó el Stop del SAN...



el mio tambien salto, aun sigo perdiendo algo............. me voy a estar quietecito hasta que esto se aclare...... o no:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

Esto parece que puede subir hoy


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

También me saltó el stop de mis cortos. Esperando para volver a entrar más arriba.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

Nuestra gamesa chicharrrera pronto tendrá nuevas compañeras

Abengoa Solar, Eolia y Renovalia buscan financiarse con salidas a bolsa - 30/03/10 - 2021900 - elEconomista.es

El cierre del grifo del crédito y la reducción de las primas ha provocado que las empresas de Renovables tengan que buscar nuevas vías de financiación. Para ello, empresas como T-Solar, Abengoa Solar, Eolia y Renovalia han contactado ya con la banca de inversión para iniciar los trámites de una colocación en bolsa.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Mar 2010)

no entiendo porque esta subiendo.... hoy no tocaba bajadas todo el dia?
por mi mejor, estoy largo en Gas y tubacex, por ahora aguantando solo con perdidas de las comisiones


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes.

OFF-TOPIC:

Nunca prestéis el coche a una mujer... -modo ironic-

Vengo del taller, le he tenido que cambiar los neumaticos traseros, efecto huevo producido por los temibles bordillos.

600,00€ en 20 minutos.


Hoy el PM de NVAX viene hot, very hot.


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no entiendo porque esta subiendo.... hoy no tocaba bajadas todo el dia?
> por mi mejor, estoy largo en Gas y tubacex, por ahora aguantando solo con perdidas de las comisiones



Ese comentario me ha hecho sonreír . Lo que el compi Mulder nos da son estadísticas... si pasa, bien y sino... también jajaja.

Aparte de eso, lo importante es como acaba y por el momento no está tan mal.

un saludo

ED: DP! Espero que se lo hagas pagar... ^__^! juas


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

menudo negociazo con las allianz

ya están a 93,5 eur


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> OFF-TOPIC:
> 
> ...




DP.

Si se ha cargado las gomas....

No te digo nada de las llantas....

Los perfiles bajos no son muy recomendables....

Yo ayer estuve cambiando una bomba de agua auxiliar de la calefacción de un coche que se había jodido de estar siempre puesta...XDD

´Reparación luca: 40€

Presupuesto taller: 200€....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ese comentario me ha hecho sonreír . Lo que el compi Mulder nos da son estadísticas... si pasa, bien y sino... también jajaja.
> 
> Aparte de eso, lo importante es como acaba y por el momento no está tan mal.
> 
> ...



Jajaja tienes mucha obsesión coche-mujer, ya sabemos donde pegas los polv*s...

Creo que fuíste el único que ayer comprendió mi escrito.. lo puse porque así hablaba el de los repuestos (justo lo acababa de llamar) jajaja


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Mar 2010)

no lo decia para ir contra Mulder soy un fiel seguidor suyo, lo que pasa es que me extraña estas subidas. desde esta mañana ya me estaba dando vaselina para aguantar todo el dia de hoy y mañana, y ahora parece que igual puedo salirme sin muchas perdidas. 
Incluso pienso tal vez en dejarlo todo hasta la semana que viene esperando las subidas de primeros de mes................
Zulomannnnnnnnn necesito tu apoyo jejejejejeje


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2010)

No, las llantas están perfectas, los neúmaticos son Bridgstone 19R


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> el mio tambien salto, aun sigo perdiendo algo............. me voy a estar quietecito hasta que esto se aclare...... o no:ouch:



Yo por lo menos algo he ganado.


----------



## pyn (30 Mar 2010)

yo no veo subidas, vale estamos en verde, pero marcamos el máximo a principios de sesión (gap mediante) y desde ese momento todo para abajo con algún rebote. Seguimos lejos del máximo diario.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No, las llantas están perfectas, los neúmaticos son Bridgstone 19R



Los puedes comprar a Inglaterra exentos de iva...


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2010)

Era cuestión de "timing" you know!!


XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Claro lo entiendo... lo que pasa que en eso de gestionar soy germánico de raza aria oficial de las SS anti coste...


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Wataru_ dijo:


> Ese comentario me ha hecho sonreír . Lo que el compi Mulder nos da son estadísticas... si pasa, bien y sino... también jajaja.
> 
> Aparte de eso, lo importante es como acaba y por el momento no está tan mal.
> 
> ...



Pues no, no me baso solo en estadísticas ni mucho menos, el sistema es mucho más complejo que eso, las estadísticas solo son para confirmar lo que dicen los demás sistemas o para resolver dudas si la cosa no está clara.

Y por cierto, lo que dicen las estadísticas muchas veces no se cumple, aunque si tomamos un periodo relativamente largo se pueden cumplir en su mayor parte.


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Claro lo entiendo... lo que pasa que en eso de gestionar soy germánico de raza aria oficial de las SS anti coste...



Mi padre me decía muchas veces que lo barato sale caro


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi padre me decía muchas veces que lo barato sale caro



Discrepo ya que encontrar cosas baratas en España es muy difícil.


Le estoy comentado a DP comprar las mismas gomas en uk que están más baratas en precio y por ser no residente te deducen el iva en origen.. tu con mujer extranjera deberías conocer eso...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Mar 2010)

DP sobre el lucagap comentarte que lo ideal es que empiece la sesión en 2,60, o si lo hace más arriba, no debería de bajar de 2,58 para rebotar y mantener tendencia, si lo hace los cortos alrededor de 2,80 puede que salgan... si no aplican método luca...

Suerte de Gacelas a 2,6x van a crear señales de acumulacón


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> Pues no, no me baso solo en estadísticas ni mucho menos, el sistema es mucho más complejo que eso, las estadísticas solo son para confirmar lo que dicen los demás sistemas o para resolver dudas si la cosa no está clara.
> 
> Y por cierto, lo que dicen las estadísticas muchas veces no se cumple, aunque si tomamos un periodo relativamente largo se pueden cumplir en su mayor parte.



:vomito: Encima que te defiendo xD. Luego, cuando las gacelillas reclamen su venganza, no vamos a querer saber nada... jajaja 

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2010)

Puede que cumplan lo que vengo sospechando desde hace dos semanas, cierre de cortos de los grandes fondos y posicionamiento a largo.

Estos son los mismos que llevaron la cot a los 7.79USD.... luego se pusieron cortos...

Es hora de invertir el proceso y dejar pillados a los cortos, en mi opinión... puede que nos lleven hasta los 10.00USD

Solo hay que "vender" a tiempo... el nuevo encargado de los ofrecimientos, ha puesto un precio objetivo de 13.50USD -enero 2010-


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

Hasta cuatro veces han intentando derrumbar el DAX en los 6155 y no lo han conseguido

Me huelo tarde peponiana


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Es hora de invertir el proceso y dejar pillados a los cortos, en mi opinión... puede que nos lleven hasta los 10.00USD



Pero no habíamos quedado en que los cortos, eran los fondos...¿?!

Creo que en ese tipo de acciones no hay que dejarse dar coba... si tienes suerte y le sacas un pico, le pones un stop y te olvidas de ellas una temporada...


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2010)

Si, parte son fondos, pero hay nuevos pillados desde la semana pasada... muchos gacelas cortiStas, piensan que el "truco" siempre funciona y ayer tomaron buena nota!

Jijijji!!


Swine Flu Upswing In Ga. | Georgia Public Broadcasting


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2010)

New worries about H1N1 influenza - latimes.com


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

uhmienso: el €/$ se ha movido un poco ienso:


----------



## donpepito (30 Mar 2010)

New wave of swine flu approaching in spring


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

he entrado largo en bbva en 10,32 buscando un rebote hasta las 16:00. stop loss en 10,30, o acierto esta vez o con lo acertado que estoy hoy acabo de desatar la señal de guano........... objetivo de salida 10,36 centimo arriba o abajo


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Wata, la próxima vez que viajes tráete a este contigo que aquí nos hace mucha falta:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eppF4vcjb5E&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eppF4vcjb5E&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2010)

Me parece que siendo el vencimiento del que habla Carpatos a las 16:00 y estando el mercado tan flojo en las subidas, a partir de las 16:00 va a haber festival guanístico...

Edit: No se cuantas veces se ha dado ya el DAX contra los 6155 ya... Seguro que hacen "coincidir" a las 16:00 la pérdida de ese soporte


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

Parece que no se van a esperar a las 16.00 para tirarlo ::


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Me parece que siendo el vencimiento del que habla Carpatos a las 16:00 y estando el mercado tan flojo en las subidas, a partir de las 16:00 va a haber festival guanístico...



A ver si es verdad que llevo dia y medio esperándolo y no aparece, eso sí, cuando cierre el corto que llevo voy a pasar de ellos durante una buena temporada.


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

yeeeppaaa.... joder con el miniguano, menos mal que estaba fuera del mercado mientras volvía a casa...


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Mar 2010)

Juas Mulder, ese mismo vídeo lo puso Mix, o como se llame ahora (  ), hace unos días, muy bueno... un tío con dos cojones muy mosqueado.

He ventilado la mitad de las Cri en el mismo céntimo (pierdo comis), pero no me arriesgo a que el guano sea Fake, las bollinger se están cerrando ya tanto que parecen una tenaza... Con el resto del corto veré si pierdo o gano.

Un saludo


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2010)

Además, a las 16:00 dan el dato de confianza del consumidor, que es el más importante de todos los datos macro de hoy, y seguro que se lo sacan malo


----------



## kokaine (30 Mar 2010)

Yo sigo con mis cortos en CRi desde en 3,76 y poco a poco ,,, algo se va sacando.


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2010)

El €/$ despeñándose y la bolsa subiendo... raro raro...


----------



## kokaine (30 Mar 2010)

esto se anima, parece subida pre-dato.

Creo que voy a estar a tengo y meterle un corto al Stoxx


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Yo sigo con mis cortos en CRi desde en 3,76 y poco a poco ,,, algo se va sacando.



Yo los tenía/tengo en 3.715... y creo que como mínimo lo pueden bajar a 3.68, no digo hoy...

LucaR, ¿tienes a punto el SP?


----------



## rosonero (30 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Demasiada unanimidad sobre el guano que ha de de venir, ¿no? excepto Pepitoria, claro está. 
Otra vez el DAX en soportes y lateral estrecho y ahora parece que para un mejor guano lo quieren dejar caer desde un poco más arriba 



Edito. destr0, ¿alguna señal? hace poco que me he puesto.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Mar 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> OFF-TOPIC:
> 
> ...



Joder, pero que ruedas llevas?... y a ser posible... de que vehiculo?


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2010)

Ahí está la mano de Dios del vencimiento...

Edit: rosonero, no he visto ninguna, pero tampoco he estado muy pendiente hoy


----------



## kokaine (30 Mar 2010)

los 10950 del DJ son una buena losa de toque, y parece que va lanzado a por ellos. Buena zona para probar un corto.

Edit: Ale un corto en 2888, SL cerquita en 2894 y a ver que pasa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

52,5 Mejor de lo esperado (50,3)


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2010)

dato bueno, abriendo largos que subimos!


----------



## destr0 (30 Mar 2010)

Edito, que he metido la gamba con lo del 50


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

Vaya, vaya sorpresita


----------



## rosonero (30 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vaya, vaya sorpresita



Je je je Pepi rules :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

Creo que estos dias el mercado está dominado por Matrix, no se hace caso a nada ni a ninguna señal, así que en algún momento puede que se caiga el mercado pero será justo en ese preciso momento en que no pensamos que se vaya a caer.

De todas formas el dia 5 de abril sera muy movidito, eso si lo puedo asegurar.

edito: El S&P tiene una fuerte resistencia en 1175, no la pasará a la primera y estos dias no me parecen tampoco propicios para ello. En fin, seguiremos esperando el ansiado guano.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

Si, igual que en otros foros y páginas de bolsa que llevan pronosticando guano desde hace meses, que esto sólo es una corrección...cuando seguro que lleguemos al último tramo de subida se ponen largos


----------



## kokaine (30 Mar 2010)

Mi corto en el 2888 y mis CRI aguantan, así que mientras ellos aguanten yo también jeje.

Eso si a la mínima les doy carpetazo, paso de quedarme enganchado como la semana pasada. Todavía me queda un poco de las plusvalías de la semana pasada para aguantar.

Vosotros tenéis un capital fijo que intentáis no perder? me explico, yo tengo un dinero en Interdin y mi pretensiones, por ahora, es no perder ese inicial; ahora mismo le gano unos 500 eUR así que me pongo "mentalmente" unas perdidas máximas de 500 eur; obviamente no intento que lleguen a tanto y a lo mejor en 100 o 200 cierro el tema y a por otra operación. Vosotros que sistemas usáis?? tenéis algún control de perdidas?


----------



## rosonero (30 Mar 2010)

Jornada patrocinada por Putalocura.com - Sexo Gratis, Videos Porno, Chicas Amateur


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

Parece que esto va tomando tintes guanísticos, ya iba siendo hora, un empujoncito más y podremos tirar de la cadena.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

corto en 2886 con SL en 2991, salta y a continuación guano. Hoy no es mi día :S


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que esto va tomando tintes guanísticos, ya iba siendo hora, un empujoncito más y podremos tirar de la cadena.



ojala!!!! que yo quiero que mi corto con el san en 10'06 me devuelva todos los errores que he cometido hoy:ouch::ouch: vaya dia........


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> ojala!!!! que yo quiero que mi corto con el san en 10'06 me devuelva todos los errores que he cometido hoy:ouch::ouch: vaya dia........



Suerte, hoy es dia de giro en SAN, se debería hacer un máximo, espero que arrastre al Ibex también por el desagüe.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Mar 2010)

¿Dónde está mi guano? Llevo días corta en 11055 y esto sube y baja sin sentido.


----------



## kokaine (30 Mar 2010)

Fuera del mercado. He cerrado todas las pos con unas plusvalías "apañaicas" y me quedo fuera hasta la semana que viene. Quiero tener unas fiestas relajadas.


----------



## kokaine (30 Mar 2010)

Mulder, tu sistema (con los altibajos inevitables) va de lujo, es cuestión de adaptarlo en tiempo real al "in situ" de las propias bolsas.

Que días ves mejores para una entrada larga de medio plazo?? O esperamos a un dia que no debe de tardar de una corrección mas seria? Y si las dos circunstancias coinciden pues ya si que estaría claro.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Dónde está mi guano? Llevo días corta en 11055 y esto sube y baja sin sentido.



si no da señal de caer hoy yo me saldría


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Mulder, tu sistema (con los altibajos inevitables) va de lujo, es cuestión de adaptarlo en tiempo real al "in situ" de las propias bolsas.
> 
> Que días ves mejores para una entrada larga de medio plazo?? O esperamos a un dia que no debe de tardar de una corrección mas seria? Y si las dos circunstancias coinciden pues ya si que estaría claro.



Creo que el próximo dia 5 se hará un mínimo muy importante y podría ser el momento ideal para ponerse largo hasta mayo.


----------



## kokaine (30 Mar 2010)

Pues a tomarlo con calma hasta el 5, a no ser que peguen un buen susto antes.

Lo que esta mas o menos claro es que la tendencia es lateral-alcista así que como dice Carpatos lo mejor es ir a favor de tendencia.


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Suerte, hoy es dia de giro en SAN, se debería hacer un máximo, espero que arrastre al Ibex también por el desagüe.



eso es lo que mas me fastidia, tener que depender de la suerte o de acertar la tendencia con pocas armas............. al menos esta semana santa tendre tiempo para dedicarle a estudiar varios libros que he ido recopilando... de aqui a un año deberia tener algo parecido a un sistema.... y a ser posible que funcione


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

De todas formas hay mucha movimiento en estos días, hay que tener mucha precaución porque están poniéndolo difícil

aún así sigo manteniendo largos desde los 1140 puntos en el sp


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

Poderosa es la robasta... guardaos de desafiarla, insensatos... ese enemigo nos supera a todos ::::


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De todas formas hay mucha movimiento en estos días, hay que tener mucha precaución porque están poniéndolo difícil
> 
> aún así sigo manteniendo largos desde los 1140 puntos en el sp



Según Kuji, el objetivo siguen siendo los 1200, con precaución claro.


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Poderosa es la robasta... guardaos de desafiarla, insensatos... ese enemigo nos supera a todos ::::



¿no te basta con los movimientos descaradamente manipulados del intradía? 
porque lo que estamos viendo en la sesión de Matrix de hoy es de verdaderos sinvergüenzas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

Lo mejor es entrar y estarse quieto, con el lateral a base de bandazos que da esto al final podrás salir con plusvalías.


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no te basta con los movimientos descaradamente manipulados del intradía?
> porque lo que estamos viendo en la sesión de Matrix de hoy es de verdaderos sinvergüenzas.



Uno nunca deja de divertirse en este, nuestro chulibex, la verdad... me resulta simpático imaginarme la imagen de tres o cuatro tipos con puros y copas de balón repletas de buen coñac, en sus respectivas war rooms (una en el sótano de SAN, otra en el del BBVA y la otra en el de TIMO) diciendo "venga, ahora, tíralo"... "bueno va, ya es suficiente, venga, levantalo un poco...."


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Uno nunca deja de divertirse en este, nuestro chulibex, la verdad... me resulta simpático imaginarme la imagen de tres o cuatro tipos con puros y copas de balón repletas de buen coñac, en sus respectivas war rooms (una en el sótano de SAN, otra en el del BBVA y la otra en el de TIMO) diciendo "venga, ahora, tíralo"... "bueno va, ya es suficiente, venga, levantalo un poco...."



Eso me lo imagino en otros tiempos, cuando las ordenes se daban por teléfono... ahora tendrán a 4 empollones xD ahí abajo en el sótano, amenazándolos con despedirlos si no ganan más juuas.


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2010)

Vaya timo de sesión que nos han obsequiado hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Mar 2010)

Toda la tarde haciendo el tonto el ibex, cierro el corto y se pone a bajar. Si es que...


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

fuera a 9,92............... todo el santo dia equivocandome y al final del dia 20€ de plusvalias:::::: esto no hay quien lo entienda...

no se porque os quejais tanto del chulibex, si es el indice menos aburrido de todos, pega bandazos y nunca sabes por donde va a salir


----------



## rosonero (30 Mar 2010)

Mulder, podrías crear un sistema totalmente aleatorio y antiestadístico para el Ibex, triunfas fijo 

Por cierto, momento robasta y pa'arriba, bueno y que los 6140 del DAX han funcionado como soporte.


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> fuera a 9,92............... todo el santo dia equivocandome y al final del dia 20€ de plusvalias:::::: esto no hay quien lo entienda...
> 
> no se porque os quejais tanto del chulibex, si es el indice menos aburrido de todos, pega bandazos y nunca sabes por donde va a salir



exactamente eso es lo que nos jode... que no hay Dios que le haga un técnico en condiciones, porque parece no responder ante nadie (más que ante el Botas, claro).


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Mar 2010)

Yo al final ya he cerrado los cortos de Cri, en 3.675, ^__^ más abajo no se pudo... y ahí me he puesto largo con una pequeña posición, que como suba un poco en subasta se largan.

Día positivo en ganancias (pocas), pero teniendo en cuanta que he llegado a ir perdiendo unos 350 euretes... más contento que tó


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Toda la tarde haciendo el tonto el ibex, cierro el corto y se pone a bajar. Si es que...



Ah, que fuiste tu


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Toda la tarde haciendo el tonto el ibex, cierro el corto y se pone a bajar. Si es que...



Yo llevo un  encima que hacía tiempo que no cogía. Cerré el corto abierto en 2.895 en 2.893 porque no lo veía claro.

Voy a comprarme unas 8:


::


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo al final ya he cerrado los cortos de Cri, en 3.675, ^__^ más abajo no se pudo... y ahí me he puesto largo con una pequeña posición, que como suba un poco en subasta se largan.
> 
> Día positivo en ganancias (pocas), pero teniendo en cuanta que he llegado a ir perdiendo unos 350 euretes... más contento que tó



Yo al final también he acabado ganando una miseria (con respecto del cierre de ayer, que en esta palmo a lo grande), impresionante es que no me lo puedo creer.

Si creen que voy a soltar algo van listos, ayer se dejaron un gap sin cerrar y mañana es muy probable que empecemos con gap a la baja.


----------



## alvarojc (30 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> exactamente eso es lo que nos jode... que no hay Dios que le haga un técnico en condiciones, porque parece no responder ante nadie (más que ante el Botas, claro).



no, si yo lo decia de forma ironica.......... no hay quien se aclare con este indice....... parece un chicharro


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Uno nunca deja de divertirse en este, nuestro chulibex, la verdad... me resulta simpático imaginarme la imagen de tres o cuatro tipos con puros y copas de balón repletas de buen coñac, en sus respectivas war rooms (una en el sótano de SAN, otra en el del BBVA y la otra en el de TIMO) diciendo "venga, ahora, tíralo"... "bueno va, ya es suficiente, venga, levantalo un poco...."



jejeje muy bueno

imagina que derraman un poco de brandy sobre la máquina y empiezan a limpiarlo a prisa y corriendo, "¡ostias!, ten cuidado, que le has dado al botón del guano y todavía no es la hora"


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> jejeje muy bueno
> 
> imagina que derraman un poco de brandy sobre la máquina y empiezan a limpiarlo a prisa y corriendo, "¡ostias!, ten cuidado, que le has dado al botón del guano y todavía no es la hora"



Pues a mi me parece que a veces, mientras charlan tomando café, alguien pone su culo sobre el botón de guano y el mercado se cae estrepitosamente mientras nuestros protagonistas se rien tranquilamente de sus anéctodas sin pensar en el caos que están provocando en ese preciso momento...


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex ha terminado hoy con saldo diario negativo, aunque sigue siendo bajísimo.

Se han dedicado a vender todo el dia con algunas pausas para recomprar, pero el saldo total iba incrementándose con cada venta. En subasta han hecho 5 movimientos de compra-venta pero solo el penúltimo ha sido de compra.

Está claro que esperan gap a la baja para mañana y ya no parecen muy convencidos de que se siga subiendo, aunque han entrado en la dinámica de vacaciones y hacen movimientos siguiendo a los índices grandes sin preocuparse demasiado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Mar 2010)

Ganancias pauperrimas en unos cortos...


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex ha terminado hoy con saldo diario negativo, aunque sigue siendo bajísimo.
> 
> Se han dedicado a vender todo el dia con algunas pausas para recomprar, pero el saldo total iba incrementándose con cada venta. En subasta han hecho 5 movimientos de compra-venta pero solo el penúltimo ha sido de compra.
> 
> Está claro que esperan gap a la baja para mañana y ya no parecen muy convencidos de que se siga subiendo, aunque han entrado en la dinámica de vacaciones y hacen movimientos siguiendo a los índices grandes sin preocuparse demasiado.



Mulder, lo que ha quedado meriadianamente claro es que a los índices les cuesta dios y ayuda corregir.

Efectivamente, mañana puede ser un día para terminar de sacar unos leuros a los cortos. Sin embargo visto como está el panorama y l fuerte estacionalidad de la pauta del primer día de mes, empezar el día 1 de Abril con cortos es una locura.

Es más, será un buen momento para meter largos a conciencia (trend is your friend).

Voy a visitar la casa de campo.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Mar 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder, lo que ha quedado meriadianamente claro es que a los índices les cuesta dios y ayuda corregir.
> 
> Efectivamente, mañana puede ser un día para terminar de sacar unos leuros a los cortos. Sin embargo visto como está el panorama y l fuerte estacionalidad de la pauta del primer día de mes, empezar el día 1 de Abril con cortos es una locura.
> 
> ...



Yo voy a abrir largos mañana y no los pienso cerrar hasta mayo.


----------



## kokaine (30 Mar 2010)

Se puede saber que es la casa de campo?? 
Es como una hermanda alfa-beta y hay q hacer alguna prueba para entrar?

Algo del tipo, ser capaz de ganarle 100 eur en corto a CRI.


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo voy a abrir largos mañana y no los pienso cerrar hasta mayo.



Pecata,

no es tan sencillo. ¿el Stop Loss?.

No me digas que vas sin él .....


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Mar 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Pecata,
> 
> no es tan sencillo. ¿el Stop Loss?.
> 
> No me digas que vas sin él .....



Mmmhhh... stop loss...... me suena.......................... :rolleye::rolleye:
La verdad es que los pongo en contadas ocasiones. Han sido tantas veces de saltar el stop y darse la vuelta, que estoy ya escamada.

Ahora los pongo mentales y listo.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo voy a abrir largos mañana y no los pienso cerrar hasta mayo.



yo los llevo desde principios de marzo, aunque en algunas veces he estado rozando el botón rojo 

ánimo!


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2010)

Stop loss es de pobres :XX:

Yo voy a seguir la misma técnica: Abrir largos y después banear la página de Interdin durante un mes


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Stop loss es de pobres :XX:
> 
> Yo voy a seguir la misma técnica: Abrir largos y después banear la página de Interdin durante un mes



...y que no sea al revés, que ellos te baneen ::


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Mar 2010)

No sé si habéis visto, pero ya se está gestando el II Encuentro del Colectivo Burbuja, será en Madrid el 12 de junio (no está confirmado pero es la fecha más probable), lo digo porque como algunos de vosotros solo visitáis este hilo...


----------



## Hagen (30 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Stop loss es de pobres :XX:
> 
> Yo voy a seguir la misma técnica: Abrir largos y después banear la página de Interdin durante un mes



ejjeejej eso es lo que le gusta a los leones......que os confieis..... ahora ya largos forever ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Mar 2010)

Que nadie se ofenda con mi comentario, pero no entiendo como no ganais dinero todos : , joder las previsiones de la muldermachine son clavadas, es como jugar al poker viendole las cartas al otro.

¿ que coño haceis para no ganar ? :no:

El dia que la Muldermachine se averie y de un pronostico equivocado entiendo que nos veamos todos las caras en la cola de Caritas y que compartamos habitacion en un albergue municipal :: :: ::

Yo desde que hago LITERALMENTE los movimientos que pronostica la mulder machine no dejo de recuperar pasta, muy al contrario de lo que me sucedia mientras actuaba segun mis "corazonadas" .
Ya veo que casi es mejor ser novato e ignorante como yo que saber un poco, al menos los que no tenemos ni puta idea obedecemos al dedillo a nuestro Guia ( mode pelotillero on  )

Me temo que hay mucho visio y no os quita el mono si no la cagais jejeje


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Mar 2010)

Que nos gusta ser pobres

Tú sigue ganando pasta por nosotros


----------



## debianita (30 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Stop loss es de pobres :XX:



Pobre casi me quedo, por ir a lo Tonuel con las mamachicos!!! :XX: sino preguntale a Luca, suerte que ultimamente han perdido fuelle.

Trading seguro, SL o stop dinámico, esto de la bolsa es como el sexo, hay que ir protegidos


----------



## Wataru_ (30 Mar 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pobre casi me quedo, por ir a lo Tonuel con las mamachicos!!! :XX: sino preguntale a Luca, suerte que ultimamente han perdido fuelle.
> 
> Trading seguro, SL o stop dinámico, esto de la bolsa es como el sexo, hay que ir protegidos



Agh!! xD El sexo con condón no es sexo... jajaja. Que remedio... eso de que tomen pastillas pffff... déjalo )

Peca, no me había enterado de la nueva conferencia, aunque me parece quizás un poco pronto en Junio... y yo si visito de vez en cuando el foro 

Esta tarde abrí largos en Cri, ya veremos como sale la cosa... aunque es ver 3 céntimos arriba y ya comienzo a sudar para no darle al botón.

Lucarrr ¿Pusiste SP?


----------



## Hagen (31 Mar 2010)

buenas Dias dormilones.....

Subo el post, los futuros en rojo clarito..... veremos si se convierte en oscuro en el dia de hoy...


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Mar 2010)

alguien me podria explicar como funcionan los "ETF LYXOR IBEX 35 INVERSO"? me pone en mi plataforma que tiene un precio actual de 55.47 euros. Es interesante negociar con esto?


----------



## pyn (31 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien me podria explicar como funcionan los "ETF LYXOR IBEX 35 INVERSO"? me pone en mi plataforma que tiene un precio actual de 55.47 euros. Es interesante negociar con esto?



Es un ETF referenciado al ibex, al decirte que es inverso quiere decir que juegas "corto".

Puedes buscar el folleto en la página prehome-Lyxor ETF COM .

Un saludo.


----------



## pyn (31 Mar 2010)

Concretamente en:

http://www.lyxoretf.es/fileadmin/docsJuridiques/lydo/09016af880a6cdf3.pdf


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Mar 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Es un ETF referenciado al ibex, al decirte que es inverso quiere decir que juegas "corto".
> 
> Puedes buscar el folleto en la página prehome-Lyxor ETF COM .
> 
> Un saludo.



lo que no sé es si alguno lo ha utilizado antes y si se tiene el mismo riesgo que los CDF´s que comentaba el otro dia Pecata?


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

A los buenos dias!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo que no sé es si alguno lo ha utilizado antes y si se tiene el mismo riesgo que los CDF´s que comentaba el otro dia Pecata?



Si vas a operar sobre el Ibex ¿no es mejor un futuro? no me he leido nada sobre el ETF pero yo creo que gastarás mucho menos en comisiones y si no quieres apalancarte mucho tienes los minis, aunque vayan de 5 de 5 puntos.

El único inconveniente de un futuro frente a un ETF serían los vencimientos mensuales de los futuros frente al ETF que no tiene, en el futuro te obligan a hacer roll-over, pero no creo que sea para tanto.

Los ETFs están bien para invertir en mercados exóticos o materias primas extrañas, pero para el Ibex me parece una soberana tontería.


----------



## pyn (31 Mar 2010)

No tiene nada que ver con un CFD's, los ETF son parecidos a los fondos de inversión, son cestas de valores, que a su vez cotizan diariamente. Cobras dividendos y todo el tema como en los fondos, y creo que tributan bastante poco. Creo que es buen instrumento de cara a largo plazo.


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo que no sé es si alguno lo ha utilizado antes y si se tiene el mismo riesgo que los CDF´s que comentaba el otro dia Pecata?



Buenos días ^__^!

Langaro ese etf en particular no lo he comprado, pero si otros en Usa, y es exactamente igual que las acciones. Has de mirar el precio que te cobran... que no lo se.

Los cdfs son un poco más complicados porque son apalancados, he inclusive te cobran un % (aprox 4% anual) si vas largo. Cobras un 80% de los dividendos y la fiscalidad es distinta...

Mulder, has vuelto a acertar, que jodio...

Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que nos gusta ser pobres
> 
> Tú sigue ganando pasta por nosotros



Creo que has leido mal, he dicho recuperando a mi tambien me gusta ser pobre   

No se pique ustec hoyja, que no tengo conocimientos para meterme con nadie de este hilo 

*miercoles 31 de marzo, este dia debería ser bajista en europa y levemente alcista en USA, ira de menos a más, probablemente será lateral aunque tendremos algún bandazo sobre todo por la tarde.
Abriremos con gap a la baja y bajaremos hasta las 9 donde haremos un leve rebote hasta las 10-11, a partir de ahí empezaremos a bajar de nuevo, luego lateral, alrededor de las 16 podríamos volver a bajar de nuevo en lo que podemos llamar la prepauta del 1 dia hasta el fin de la sesión europea haciendo un mínimo semanal, a partir de ahí subiremos, tal vez con fuerza porque el S&P debe quedar en positivo.*
- jueves 1 de marzo, este dia debería ser de subidas con mucha fuerza, es el primer dia del mes y hay pauta estacional.
Probablemente tendremos gap a la baja, pero al inicio de la sesión ya empezaremos a subir hasta las 11 más o menos, a las 15 volveremos a subir con mucha fuerza hasta algo más allá del cierre de sesión europeo, entre las 18 y las 19 haciendo un máximo semanal donde haremos un lateral hasta las 21 y empezaremos a bajar.

- viernes 2 de marzo, este dia será probablemente bajista.
Abriremos con gap a la baja y empezaremos a subir hasta las 10, en ese momento haríamos un lateral, con la apertura de los gringos nos iremos abajo, pero a las 16 haremos un máximo intermedio y volveremos a rebotar hacia abajo hasta las 19-20, donde volveremos a subir sin fuerza.


Mulder, te nesesito, tengo una duda........ ¿ hemos hecho ya minimos en el ibex o sera por la tarde ? como ves entrar en san ( cuando digas que hizo minimos el ibex) o ves algunas otras acciones que luedan rebotar mas.

Mojate xd , que te envio una centolla si aciertas jejjejee


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Mar 2010)

¿ hay alguien aqui? :

Mulder respondeme por Dios o actuare por mi cuenta y acabare :: :: ::


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Creo que has leido mal, he dicho recuperando a mi tambien me gusta ser pobre
> 
> No se pique ustec hoyja, que no tengo conocimientos para meterme con nadie de este hilo
> 
> ...



En mi opinión no hemos bajado lo suficiente, aunque hablo de los demás que el Ibex casi nunca lo miro, solo cuando quiero ver si hace lo mismo que los demás.

Estate quietecito (a no ser que te guste perder dinero) y no entres en SAN hasta el dia 5 porque estará bajista, aunque puede que mañana remonte un poco, pero ahora mismo está corrigiendo a base de bien y hará mínimo el dia 5 probablemente.

A partir de ese dia podrás meterte y aguantarlo un tiempo largo, uno o dos meses.


----------



## tonuel (31 Mar 2010)

Es momento de largos nenes... :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi opinión no hemos bajado lo suficiente, aunque hablo de los demás que el Ibex casi nunca lo miro, solo cuando quiero ver si hace lo mismo que los demás.
> 
> Estate quietecito (a no ser que te guste perder dinero) y no entres en SAN hasta el dia 5 porque estará bajista, aunque puede que mañana remonte un poco, pero ahora mismo está corrigiendo a base de bien y hará mínimo el dia 5 probablemente.
> 
> A partir de ese dia podrás meterte y aguantarlo un tiempo largo, uno o dos meses.



voy a intentar hacer un metesaca rapido para pillar algo mañana, luego quietecito como dices hasta el dia 5 . Necesito quitarme el mono 

Te agradeceria que avisases cuando piensas que el ibex hace minimos hoy y mas aun que me dijeses una accion que creas que puede hacerlo bien en el rebote de mañana


----------



## tonuel (31 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> voy a intentar hacer un metesaca rapido para pillar algo mañana, luego quietecito como dices hasta el dia 5 . Necesito quitarme el mono
> 
> Te agradeceria que avisases cuando piensas que el ibex hace minimos hoy y mas aun que me dijeses una accion que creas que puede hacerlo bien en el rebote de mañana



pilla gamesas... 



Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Mar 2010)

Telefonica otra vez en rojo y el resto en verde...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Mar 2010)

Hamijo zulomán te he dejado en el club de campo un comentario a ver qué opinas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> pilla gamesas...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿ lo dices en serio ? :



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hamijo zulomán te he dejado en el club de campo un comentario a ver qué opinas.



Lo leo ahora, pero no tengo tiempo, mis hijos me reclaman. No te preocupes que en cuanto pueda respondo y si es breve ahora mismo.

Espero que me hayas buscado las cosquillas


----------



## alvarojc (31 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Telefonica otra vez en rojo y el resto en verde...



buenos dias,

al amigo luca ayer este indicador le funcionó para meterse corto en SAN y entre eso y que yo estaba buscando un punto para meterle mano al botas y el entorno de 9,97 9,98 me parecia un buen sitio y que este rebote parece que tiene poca fuerza, pues ná, que le he metido cortos al SAN en 9,97 y stop loss en 10,03 y a ver que pasa


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Mar 2010)

Jeje me parece acertado lo que escribes, sólo falta que expliques cómo gana dinero con los terrenos que embargó financiados a precio de 2006-2007 porque es algo difícil...

Si son los embargados tras recalificación previa todo es benefício evidentemente.... y si tienen pisitos encima todavía más....

Banesto por ejemplo, es dueño de varias cementeras....


----------



## tonuel (31 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ lo dices en serio ? :




por supuesto... como siempre... inocho:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> buenos dias,
> 
> al amigo luca ayer este indicador le funcionó para meterse corto en SAN y entre eso y que yo estaba buscando un punto para meterle mano al botas y el entorno de 9,97 9,98 me parecia un buen sitio y que este rebote parece que tiene poca fuerza, pues ná, que le he metido cortos al SAN en 9,97 y stop loss en 10,03 y a ver que pasa



Sí está adelantando al Ibex, es mi sistema de Betas...

Las que marcan un giro son ITX y ABG, y tendencia TEF.

Por ejemplo, ahora mismo. ITX está rojo, si llega a copiar Ibex se mantiene en distancia (mantiene tendencia) si hace inverso a Ibex por encima de la Beta, tendrá un cambio de tendencia

Todo esto intradía por supuesto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jeje me parece acertado lo que escribes, *sólo falta que expliques cómo gana dinero con los terrenos que embargó financiados a precio de 2006-2007 porque es algo difícil...*
> 
> Si son los embargados tras recalificación previa todo es benefício evidentemente.... y si tienen pisitos encima todavía más....
> 
> Banesto por ejemplo, es dueño de varias cementeras....



Los leones tambien hacen la digestion y tambien duermen 

Hay que dejar que las gacelas se reproduzcan y nazca sangre nueva, no se puede robar todo el tiempo, sobre todo si no hay nada que robar 

Son conservacionistas, jejjeje, hasta que aprendan a darle un boton y eliminar los restos de las gacelas y crear nuevas instantaneamente no tienen mas remedio que dejar que nos reproduzcamos , si pudieran acelerar el proceso lo harian no te quepa duda 

Te he contestado en el club.

PACIENCIA lUCA , que todo tiene su explicacion, antes tendran que recaudar lo robado anteriormente, lo del 2006 y 2007 puede esperar. ya lo explicare en el club.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2010)

Buenos días,

Continuo con mi semana en barbecho. El dato macro de referencia de hoy a las 15.45.



* A las 15.45: 

- INDICADOR DE DIRECTORES DE COMPRAS DE CHICAGO de marzo. 

Dato previo: 62,6. Previsión: 61. 

Valoración: 5. 
Repercusión en bolsa: las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo. Es un dato muy influyente y al que se le da mucho peso. 

* A las 16.00: 

- PEDIDOS A FÁBRICA de febrero. 

Dato previo: +1,7%. Previsión: +0,5%. 

Excluidos transportes: 

Dato previo: +0,9%. Previsión: N/A%. 

Valoración: 3-4. 
Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo. El mercado se fija sobretodo en la cifra sin transportes.


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> buenos dias,
> 
> al amigo luca ayer este indicador le funcionó para meterse corto en SAN y entre eso y que yo estaba buscando un punto para meterle mano al botas y el entorno de 9,97 9,98 me parecia un buen sitio y que este rebote parece que tiene poca fuerza, pues ná, que le he metido cortos al SAN en 9,97 y stop loss en 10,03 y a ver que pasa



Alvaro ¿Con qué objetivo de compra? Lo digo porque con lo laterales que estamos, al final, volverá a subir y perderás. 

No se el tamaño de tu posición, pero a mi me suele salir bien, deshacerme de la mitad en una zona y ya ver si sigue bajando o subiendo, si se vuelve en mi contra, cierro esa mitad antes de perder con ella.

Te lo comento porque me parece que ayer te pasó lo mismo.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Los leones tambien hacen la digestion y tambien duermen
> 
> Hay que dejar que las gacelas se reproduzcan y nazca sangre nueva, no se puede robar todo el tiempo, sobre todo si no hay nada que robar
> 
> ...



Te he respondido al comentario.


----------



## alvarojc (31 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí está adelantando al Ibex, es mi sistema de Betas...
> 
> Las que marcan un giro son ITX y ABG, y tendencia TEF.
> 
> ...



tiene que ser fantastico eso de tener un sistema (lo digo en serio, con envidia :baba a ver si este fin de semana me pongo a estudiar.

yo, sin embargo, con mis basiquiiiiiiiiiiiisimos conocimientos gacelires simplemente he ido atento al movimiento de apetura, tanto de SAN como BBVA y al movimiento de indices que da IGMARKETS gratis.

he visto el intradiario hasta el momento de SAN.
he trazado una linea por los minimos que ha ido haciendo hoy en los sucesivos movimientos... he comprobado que pasadas la 10 a roto esa lina de minimos metiendose en un lateral con maximos no crecientes y que rebotaba siempre un poquito en los 9'965 y me he dicho..... esto parece que puede irse un poco para abajo, y entre eso y que el resto de los mercados parece que ya no quieren subir mas y tu comentario que me indicaba que muy loco no estoy y que no veo visiones.......... pues me he metido... he puesto un stop loss holgadito por si me equivoco (cosa bastante probable) y ahora solo queda por ver que ocurre esta mañana....

(cuento estas cosas para que si alguien ve en mis "razonamientos" algo que se me escapa lo comente)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Mar 2010)

A ver si vienen las bajaditas que voy a comprar Matildes y me las quedo hasta el guano...


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> voy a intentar hacer un metesaca rapido para pillar algo mañana, luego quietecito como dices hasta el dia 5 . Necesito quitarme el mono
> 
> Te agradeceria que avisases cuando piensas que el ibex hace minimos hoy y mas aun que me dijeses una accion que creas que puede hacerlo bien en el rebote de mañana



No avisaré porque ya te he dicho que no miro el Ibex, pero el sábado di un nivel mínimo en el Stoxx que se debería cumplir: 2832, puedes ir mirando el Stoxx aquí para ver si llega:

FESX.EX: Summary for ESTX50 EURP- Yahoo! Finance

Está en tiempo real y todo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Mar 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> tiene que ser fantastico eso de tener un sistema (lo digo en serio, con envidia :baba a ver si este fin de semana me pongo a estudiar.
> 
> yo, sin embargo, con mis basiquiiiiiiiiiiiisimos conocimientos gacelires simplemente he ido atento al movimiento de apetura, tanto de SAN como BBVA y al movimiento de indices que da IGMARKETS gratis.
> 
> ...



Sólo vale para intradías y funciona genial en laterales, no sirve para otra cosa...

Estoy trabajando en completarlo con otros temas..... pero con el Ibex es inútil... en Nasdaq si que lo cumple más.


----------



## alvarojc (31 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Alvaro ¿Con qué objetivo de compra? Lo digo porque con lo laterales que estamos, al final, volverá a subir y perderás.
> 
> No se el tamaño de tu posición, pero a mi me suele salir bien, deshacerme de la mitad en una zona y ya ver si sigue bajando o subiendo, si se vuelve en mi contra, cierro esa mitad antes de perder con ella.
> 
> ...



cierto es wataru, el objetivo es verlo por debajo de 9,90 y entonces colocar stop profit..........

ayer me paso lo mismo, y fue mi mayor error del dia, bien clavada tengo la espina......... en vez de colocar un stop loss holgado, me asusté y vendí cuando la remontada se acercó al punto en el que dejaba de ganar en vez de estar dispuesto a asumir unas pequeñas perdidas....... que un poquito mas tarde se hubiesen convertido ganancias

mi posicion es muy pequeña, son solo 1000 acciones y es una cuarta parte del cargador, ya dije cuando me presente que jugaba con poco dinero para que las perdidas no me afectasen emocionalmente en este primer año de aprendizaje....

gracias por comentar, que estas cosas me hacen reflexionar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Mar 2010)

Me voy con mis hijos a disfrutar que ya me estan mirando con muy mala cara 


dejo una orden de compra puesta de san a 9,51 por si suena la flauta, a ultima hora mirare si entro y si no entro a comprar a mercado 8:

Mañana por patas hasta el dia 5 ( Mulder dixit ehhh )


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Mar 2010)

Ampliando cagada de Gas en 13.77, de perdidos a ...... cáritas


----------



## pollastre (31 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Ampliando cagada de Gas en 13.77, de perdidos a ...... cáritas




Tranquilo hamijo, hoy es día de final mes, tradicional día de hostiones que van y vienen (el último día de mercado de febrero creo que me pasó lo mismo, si mal no recuerdo).

Y hoy vuelven a lloverme los hostiones. Ya lo decía el sabio, todo en la vida son ciclos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Mar 2010)

Muy graciosos mis hijos , cuando ya salimos ven que no hace muy buen dia y deciden que prefieren jugar ala psp 

bUENo, pues espero que no me cueste dinero su cambio de plan :S

Mulder cabronazo, ya me estas amenazando en el club, esperando agazapado para darme un zas en toda la boca, y yo que estaba confiado ante tan poca resistencia , extremare precauciones


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Mar 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tranquilo hamijo, hoy es día de final mes, tradicional día de hostiones que van y vienen (el último día de mercado de febrero creo que me pasó lo mismo, si mal no recuerdo).
> 
> Y hoy vuelven a lloverme los hostiones. Ya lo decía el sabio, todo en la vida son ciclos...



Y último día del trimestre... no todas las agencias tradean (intradías me refiero), así que hoy venden para los ajustes contables.

No es normal que toda Europa suba, el euro suba, el oro... el petroleo... y nosotros atrás :cook:.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

Pues yo estos dias me he empleado a fondo en crear mi obra maestra en un solo programa:

- Me muestra que eventos de timing en el pasado generaron picos que fueron máximos o mínimos a lo largo de 6 dias.
- Me muestra que debería hacer el valor en los próximos 15 dias estadísticamente.
- Me muestra cada evento de timing, su duración en dias y que debería hacer en esos dias estadísticamente.

Encajado y todo perfectamente legible en una pantalla de terminal.

Con esto me hago una idea rápidamente de lo que ha hecho y hará un valor cualquiera en el momento que yo quiera. Aun tengo pendiente que me calcule objetivos también automáticamente, pero ya está muy avanzado.

A partir de un vistazo al resultado de este programa solo me queda mirar el gráfico para asegurarme de que se cumplirán previsiones o no.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo estos dias me he empleado a fondo en crear mi obra maestra en un solo programa:
> 
> - Me muestra que eventos de timing en el pasado generaron picos que fueron máximos o mínimos a lo largo de 6 dias.
> - Me muestra que debería hacer el valor en los próximos 15 dias estadísticamente.
> ...



si eso funciona como los analisis semanales te mereces el premio nobel de economia :8: :8: :8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Mar 2010)

Mulder mirame entonces que va a pasar con Gas.............. por favorrrrrrrrr


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Mar 2010)

De momento te digo yo que TEF adelanta más bajadas.

Dime la Beta de GAS y te cuento un poco...


----------



## mercenario (31 Mar 2010)

que grande eres mulder!
a mí me gustaría crearme mi própio sistema pero lo veo algo complicado.
Quiero decir, yo como mucho puedo utilizar algo tipo prorealtime o visualchart y cargarle los distintos indicadores y ver las señales que van marcando, pero eso de crearte tu propio programa...bua, no se muy bien por donde empezar.
Necesitarás un servicio de tiempo real del que se alimente tu sistema no?
El resto qué herramientas utilizais para decidir si entráis o no? (además de lanzar una moneda al aire que a veces puede ser útil)

un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si eso funciona como los analisis semanales te mereces el premio nobel de economia :8: :8: :8:



El programa junto con el gráfico me permite conocer también que evento de timing desencadenó un tramo alcista o bajista que duró meses, es una información interesante, además las estadísticas me dan mucha información:

- Media de aumento/disminución de volumen.
- Media de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
- Media de subida/bajda en los gaps de apertura.
- Media de variación entre el máximo y mínimo diario.
- Media de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si todos los años hace lo mismo en esas fechas o hay mucha variación de un año a otro.

Y por supuesto, el total de lo subido o bajado estadísticamente durante el periodo. Todo en porcentajes.

Lo malo es que todo esto es que no se cumple siempre al 100% pero al menos es una forma de aumentar las probabilidades de éxito.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> que grande eres mulder!
> a mí me gustaría crearme mi própio sistema pero lo veo algo complicado.
> Quiero decir, yo como mucho puedo utilizar algo tipo prorealtime o visualchart y cargarle los distintos indicadores y ver las señales que van marcando, pero eso de crearte tu propio programa...bua, no se muy bien por donde empezar.
> Necesitarás un servicio de tiempo real del que se alimente tu sistema no?
> ...



Lo único que yo no hago es pintar gráficas, para eso ya tengo un programa con todos sus indicadores (que casi no miro y además no tengo que preocuparme de hacerlos) y el tiempo real sale del Yahoo Finance con otro programa que tengo que se ocupa de alimentar mi programa de gráficos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De momento te digo yo que TEF adelanta más bajadas.
> 
> Dime la Beta de GAS y te cuento un poco...



BETA 20= 0.62
BETA 60= 0.61
BETA250= 0.74

y ahora....... que es la BETA? tengo entendido que es mas o menos la correlación que tiene el valor con el indice general, no?


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mulder mirame entonces que va a pasar con Gas.............. por favorrrrrrrrr



Parece que hará un mínimo mañana (aunque podría acabar en rojillo) y a partir de ahí empezará a subir hasta el dia 6 o 7 alrededor de un 2.30%, probablemente.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Mar 2010)

Jur jur

Grecia emitirá deuda en dólares a comienzos de mayo - 31/03/10 - 2024978 - elEconomista.es


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que hará un mínimo mañana (aunque podría acabar en rojillo) y a partir de ahí empezará a subir hasta el dia 6 o 7 alrededor de un 2.30%, probablemente.



OHHHHHH MI SEÑOR, LOS QUE VAMOS A MORIR CREEMOS EN TI.
Bueno, ya me voy tranquilo de vacaciones........


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El programa junto con el gráfico me permite conocer también que evento de timing desencadenó un tramo alcista o bajista que duró meses, es una información interesante, además las estadísticas me dan mucha información:
> 
> - Media de aumento/disminución de volumen.
> - Media de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
> ...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Mar 2010)

De acuerdo con lo de Mulder...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Mar 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De acuerdo con lo de Mulder...



Hasta los angeles del infierno abraban la fe


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2010)

Me ha gustado el titular, aunque leyendo la noticia te das cuenta de que el tipo es otro fantasma.

Una operación a lo Gordon Gekko en Air Comet


----------



## mercenario (31 Mar 2010)

no estaría mal crear una pequeña guía con programas y utilidades varias para el trading, ya sean gratuitas o no,en plan, páginas con tiempo real, programas de análisis de gráficos, formación, libros,...(la página chilena aquella para descargar los libros gratis)


El otro día cogí de la biblioteca "el arte de especular" de Cava, y está bastante bien.

saludos.

(si esto ya existe lo siento, ha habido alguna temporada en la que no he seguido el foro)


ejemplo: http://www.traderslog.com/tradingsoftware/


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Mar 2010)

Zulo ya estás tardando con la siguiente entrega en el club de campo


----------



## ddddd (31 Mar 2010)

Buenos mediodías.

¿Alguien me puede hablar sobre el Club de Campo?

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jur jur
> 
> Grecia emitirá deuda en dólares a comienzos de mayo - 31/03/10 - 2024978 - elEconomista.es



Esto está muy bien por si pensábamos que el EUR/USD no seguiría bajando...

Los griegos lo tienen claro...


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2010)

Mínima volatilidad en el Eurostoxx con las Bandas de Bollinger bien pegaditas en el rango de minutos.

A ver por donde sale, apuesto que es al alza.

Recuerdo que mañana es primer día de mes.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Mar 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Mínima volatilidad en el Eurostoxx con las Bandas de Bollinger bien pegaditas en el rango de minutos.
> 
> A ver por donde sale, apuesto que es al alza.
> 
> Recuerdo que mañana es primer día de mes.



y también se puede apreciar una banderita lo que reforzaría lo que dices

(luego hará lo que le de la gana a los cuidadores, claro)


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2010)

Lo mantendrán así hasta ver como arrancan los yankees.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 Mar 2010)

ITX da señal de largos en Chulibex, seguramente pille unas TEF a largo.


----------



## pollastre (31 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jur jur
> 
> Grecia emitirá deuda en dólares a comienzos de mayo - 31/03/10 - 2024978 - elEconomista.es



Madre mía... quemando los últimos cartuchos del último cinturón, de la última mochila...

como no consigan los 11KM que tienen de vencimiento para Mayo... vamos a ver el gran guano antes de lo que todos pensamos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2010)

LOS SIETE GRANDES RIESGOS DE ABRIL


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> LOS SIETE GRANDES RIESGOS DE ABRIL



Resumen: Poneros cortos, nos hace falta vuestra pasta...

Como le comentaba ayer a Kuji, muy raro que dos bancos nos dieran ya avisos de que el año iba a finalizar por debajo de los niveles actuales...inocho: .

No se, no me acabo de creer que esta gente sea caritativa.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (31 Mar 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos mediodías.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede hablar sobre el Club de Campo?
> 
> Saludos.




creo que está por Madrid... ienso:


----------



## pollastre (31 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Resumen: Poneros cortos, nos hace falta vuestra pasta...
> 
> Como le comentaba ayer a Kuji, muy raro que dos bancos nos dieran ya avisos de que el año iba a finalizar por debajo de los niveles actuales...inocho: .
> 
> ...



Estos quieren meternos con todo lo gordo... ::::


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

Acabo de ver los horarios para semana santa de Interdin y resulta que se cierran los mercados los días 2 y 5 de abril, mucho ojo que mañana es el último dia.

Los gringos si que abrirán el dia 5 pero Europa no.

PD: Hoy mi timing horario se está cumpliendo perfecto.


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2010)

A ver quién tiene huevos a dejar los largos en el mercado cerrado y con los usanos publicando el dato de paro este viernes.


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2010)

El dato de ADP ha sido muy malo.
El Stoxx se ha marcado una buena vela roja.

Ya temgo claro que este finde no me quedo con posis abiertas.

El martes con calma se podrá entrar.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

bertok dijo:


> A ver quién tiene huevos a dejar los largos en el mercado cerrado y con los usanos publicando el dato de paro este viernes.



Pues yo si


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo si



¿has visto el dato de la ADP?


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Mar 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿has visto el dato de la ADP?



Es un dato "encuesta". Por si las moscas no me quedaré con toda la posi, pero si con la mitad.

Un saludo


----------



## Interesado (31 Mar 2010)

Yo también me quedaré comprado.

Esta mañana me he liado y con las prisas me he metido en Iberdrola a mercado a 6.32 (cuando la entrada la tenía mirada en 6.25). ::

No sé si pillar algo más... las TEF de Luca no me inspiran demasiada confianza, la verdad...

EDIT: El IBEX se ha pegado un buen meneo... mejor no toco nada.


----------



## pyn (31 Mar 2010)

Ya era hora que se moviese esto...joder!


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No avisaré porque ya te he dicho que no miro el Ibex, pero el sábado di un nivel mínimo en el Stoxx que se debería cumplir: 2832, puedes ir mirando el Stoxx aquí para ver si llega:
> 
> FESX.EX: Summary for ESTX50 EURP- Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Está en tiempo real y todo.



¿el largo cuando llegue a 2832?. Ya está bastante cerquita.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Mar 2010)

Mulder el eurostock tock en los minimos que decias 

¿ le meto ya no?


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder el eurostock tock en los minimos que decias
> 
> ¿ le meto ya no?



Yo dejaría empezar a los gringos a ver como vienen, creo que tienen ganas de arrasar (a cortos). Mejor verlo y entonces decidir.


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2010)

Mulder,

a parte del sistema de timing, ¿sigues otros indicadores?.

El stoxx, en diario, tiene ahora mismo el MACD cortando su media a la baja y el estocástico a punto de salir a la baja de la zona de sobrecompra.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2010)

Vuelta de comida de empresa y me encuentro que la orden a 30 puntos que había puesto ha entrado 

Largo EX 2.840

<3 Mulder.


----------



## mercenario (31 Mar 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vuelta de comida de empresa y me encuentro que la orden a 30 puntos que había puesto ha entrado
> 
> Largo EX 2.840
> 
> <3 Mulder.



que puntería, entrada en mínimos y ya le sacas 10 puntitos :


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2010)

Mal dato de ISM.

Quiero sangre para entrar más abajo.

A las 16:00 hay más carnaza.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2010)

Mal dato del Índice de gestores de compra (PMI) de Chicago

Esperado: 61,9. Ha salido: 58,8


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Mal dato de ISM.
> 
> Quiero sangre para entrar más abajo.
> 
> A las 16:00 hay más carnaza.




El dato de las 4 dirá si hemos tocado mínimos ya.


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Mar 2010)

Buenos Guanos ^__^!

En las famosas Cri, ha entrado una buena agencia J*BF MA 262.383

De momento, ando tranquilo con este guano, una pena que he cargado un poco más arriba.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (31 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos Guanos ^__^!
> 
> En las famosas Cri, ha entrado una buena agencia J*BF MA 262.383
> 
> ...



KEPLER EQUITIES


A mi me molan más los de DBS MA (Deutsche bank securities) que están soltando todo lo que compraron más abajo... :Aplauso:




Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Wataru_ (31 Mar 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> KEPLER EQUITIES
> 
> A mi me molan más los de DBS MA (Deutsche bank securities) que están soltando todo lo que compraron más abajo... :Aplauso:
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Tonu, no se si aún sigues corto, pero estas agencias cierran a finales de mes muchas de sus posiciones.

3.65 es el primer soporte, el segundo está en 3.60 y las resistencias la primera en 3.79.

De momento aguantaremos un poco de dolor, esperando que mañana me recompensen :cook:.

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (31 Mar 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonu, no se si aún sigues corto, pero estas agencias cierran a finales de mes muchas de sus posiciones.
> 
> 3.65 es el primer soporte, el segundo está en 3.60 y las resistencias la primera en 3.79.
> 
> ...




Mi objetivo son los 2 euros... ya sabes... paciencia...




Bueno cracks... nos vemos el martes...

La Marbeilla de Jesus Gil me espera... jajaja :XX:


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> a parte del sistema de timing, ¿sigues otros indicadores?.
> 
> El stoxx, en diario, tiene ahora mismo el MACD cortando su media a la baja y el estocástico a punto de salir a la baja de la zona de sobrecompra.



Miro sobre todo el A/D y el ADOSC, a veces estocástico, MACD, RSI y BBs.

Aunque los miro más que nada cuando voy a hacer una entrada.


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Miro sobre todo el A/D y el ADOSC, a veces estocástico, MACD, RSI y BBs.
> 
> Aunque los miro más que nada cuando voy a hacer una entrada.



¿No te escaman los valores de los indicadors que te he pasado en el post?.


----------



## debianita (31 Mar 2010)

Buenas tardes, parece que se acaba el miniguano, hora de unos largitos para sacar unos lereles mas


----------



## alvarojc (31 Mar 2010)

buenas.........

vuelvo de comida de empresa y me encuentro con que esto se ha guaneado un poco...........
cerrados los cortos de SAN y a otra cosa, tal vez solo a mirar y pensar que hacer mañana...
la lastima es que cuando me fui el SAN estaba rondando los 9,93 y deje puesta una orden para ampliar la posicion corta en 9,95, pero no ha entrado......... otra vez será!!!!


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿No te escaman los valores de los indicadors que te he pasado en el post?.



Yo lo que veo en mi gráfico es estocástico girándose al alza hacia la mitad del gráfico y MACD cerca de cortar al alza con el histograma ya girado pero por debajo de cero aun, aunque eso en el futuro.

En el contado si que está más o menos como tu dices, pero como nunca me fio de los indicadores (son ya muchos años de decepciones) pues no creo que ocurra lo que tu piensas que va a pasar, seguramente hasta ocurrirá lo contrario


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2010)

De momento la hoja de ruta del maestro para hoy se cumple a rajatabla.

Nos acercamos al cierre de sesión en europa y el stoxx se va a mínimos de la sesión.

:8::8:


----------



## pollastre (31 Mar 2010)

Fueno, fale... día neutro al final, tirando a regulero... acabamos Marzo con plusvies del +44%, y me doy con un canto en los teeth (se me jodió el +47 que llevaba el otro día).

Abril me tiene... inquieto, no sé por qué.

Veremos.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto para lo que han venido siendo los últimos dias, el saldo al final ha quedado positivo por poco:

- Han estado vendiendo todo el dia hasta el último momento.
- Entre el último minuto y la subasta se han puesto a comprar como locos.

El saldo ha estado todo el dia en negativo hasta la última orden en subasta que han logrado darle la vuelta al marcador.

Diríase que esperan gap al alza para mañana, pero no parece que en este momento piensen en que el mercado suba, aunque ha sido fin de mes y de trimestre y eso quiere decir mucha manipulación en ambos sentidos. Mañana el dia debería ser alcista pero tengo mis dudas de que sea así por el fin de semana tan largo que vamos a tener.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Mar 2010)

Hoygan 

el viernes 2, ¿en USA está abierto el mercado hasta las 14:15?


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoygan
> 
> el viernes 2, ¿en USA está abierto el mercado hasta las 14:15?



Creo que está cerrado todo el día. Al menos eso he leído sobre el DJ y NQ


----------



## benbelin (31 Mar 2010)

Interdin dice lo siguiente.

JUEVES 1 de Abril:

* TODOS los mercados, Bolsa Española y MEFF incluidos, estarán ABIERTOS.

VIERNES 2 de Abril:

* TODOS los mercados europeos y americanos estarán CERRADOS.

LUNES 5 de Abril:

* Mercados europeos MEFF, EUREX, MONEP, CFDs Bolsa Española: CERRADOS.
* Mercados americanos CME, CBOT y NYMEX: ABIERTOS


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que soy el único que queda al pie del cañón.

Hoy debería ser un dia de subidas fuertes, pero veo ciertas señales que no me gustan y una de ellas es la subida de volumen que se produjo ayer en plenas fiestas de semana santa, también ocurre que tenemos un factor distorsionador que son tantos dias seguidos sin abrir el mercado.

Por una parte veo al Stoxx muy alcista pero al S&P haciendo lateral y sin muchas ganas de subir más, también veo indicios guanísticos, algo indica próxima corrección y podría ser que aprovecharan estos dias donde el S&P abrirá pero el Stoxx no para proceder a una corrección algo fuerte sin que los europeos nos demos cuenta.

De todas formas veo muy probable que hoy acabemos subiendo, pero se debería ceñir el stop y lo más importante, yo no me quedaría comprado a final de sesión, cuidado cuando abran los gringos.


----------



## debianita (1 Abr 2010)

Se equivoca Mulder, yo estoy agazapado esperando el momento para ir a por mis plusvis.

Saludos y buenos dias


----------



## mercenario (1 Abr 2010)

otro que lleva aquí un ratito observando el futuro del eurostoxx, bastante parado la verdad...
buenos días y suerte para hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

Hoy puede ser un estallido de subida el guarribex

Si no lo hace, chungo, chungo


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

benbelin dijo:


> Interdin dice lo siguiente.
> 
> JUEVES 1 de Abril:
> 
> ...



He leído que el mercado usa sólo abre media sesión el viernes


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que soy el único que queda al pie del cañón.
> 
> ...



Supongo que la contradiccion con el parrafo final del analisis semanal y lo que dices ahora se debe a un error de calculo por que no te diste cuenta en su dia ( el sabado pasado ) de que la bolsa cierra mañana viernes.

Yo si el maestro dice que se ciñan stop loss y que ojo cuando abran los yonkis, pues al dedillo hoyja


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Supongo que la contradiccion con el parrafo final del analisis semanal y lo que dices ahora se debe a un error de calculo por que no te diste cuenta en su dia ( el sabado pasado ) de que la bolsa cierra mañana viernes.
> 
> Yo si el maestro dice que se ciñan stop loss y que ojo cuando abran los yonkis, pues al dedillo hoyja



Precisamente por no tener previsto que mañana (dia 2) y el, todavía más importante, lunes que viene (dia 5) iba a cerrar el mercado hubiera hecho el análisis semanal de una forma algo diferente.

Mi forma de analizar el mercado también cuenta todos los dias festivos e incluso las horas en que el mercado está cerrado, esto me permite predecir los gaps, pero si algún dia el mercado cierra los efectos de lo que debía pasar aquel dia suelen producirse el dia anterior.

Pues bien, el dia 2 lo daba como bajista y el dia 5 debería ser un mínimo muy importante, tanto que sus efectos los podríamos arrastrar hoy en Europa, porque los gringos si que abren el dia 5, o tal vez lo veamos en forma de fuerte gap a la baja el dia 6.

Probablemente este efecto se compartirá a partes iguales entre hoy y el gap del martes que viene, por eso alerto y digo que hay que tener cuidado.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

yo creo que se quedara en fuerte gap bajista para el martes 6

la corrección gorda vendrá para ese día


----------



## mercenario (1 Abr 2010)

véis el futuro del stoxx bajando a cerrar el gap de ayer a hoy?
he estado apunto de abrir un corto en 2887 pero estoy algo indeciso.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2010)

Buenos días,

Veo que hoy estamos en familia. Yo sigo con mis largos del stoxx de ayer con orden de venta a 2.907. Si no llegamos intentaré cerrarlo antes de acabar la sesión. En cuatro días podemos tener muchas noticias guanísticas como para quedarse comprado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

Ceñidisimo stop en san a menos de 1 centimo, a ver si pega subidita y me deja tranquilito un rato 8:


----------



## alvarojc (1 Abr 2010)

buenos dias!!!!!
yo también estoy por aquí!!!
tengo el portatil al lado de la cama y lo primero que he hecho es ver como iban mis SAN compradas ayer a las 17:22, luego ya he venido a este rinconcito de trabajo en semana santa.
me dais un poco de miedo con vuestros comentarios y como tampoco voy poder estar al 100% hoy (compromisos familiares) pues creo que os hare caso y ceñire el stop.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

Ojo

El mercado usano estará abierto hasta las 15:15h (hora española) para el viernes 2. El mercado europeo si cerrará todo el día.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2010)

El dato estrella macro de hoy es a las 16.00

* A las 13.30: 

- INDICADOR DE DESPIDOS CORPORATIVOS DE LA CONSULTORA PRIVADA CHALLENGER de marzo. 

Dato previo: 42.090. Previsión: No disponible. 

Valoración: 3-4. 
Repercusión en bolsa: Se quiere bajo en las bolsas y al revés en bonos, es una cifra no oficial, pero que se usa como referencia sobre lo que sale después en el dato de empleo. 

* A las 14.30: 

- PETICIONES DE SUBSIDIO DE PARO SEMANALES. 

Dato previo: 442.000. Previsión: 435.000. 
Valoración: 3. 

Repercusión en bolsa: se quiere lo más bajo posible para volver a mostrar fortaleza en el mercado de trabajo. 

* A las 16.00: 

- GASTOS DE CONSTRUCCION de febrero. 

Dato previo: -0,6%. Previsión: -1,3%. 

Valoración: 3. 
Repercusión en bolsa: las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo. 

* A las 16.00: 

- ISM DE MANUFACTURAS de marzo. 

Dato previo: 56,5. Previsión: 56,8. 

Valoración: 5.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2010)

Yo también estoy por aquí, a la expectativa...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

alejate de mi satanas 


uuuuffffffffffffff tenia el stop a 9,9 y toco 9,901 por poco me la ::

EDITO: Vendido a 9,93 no me fio hoyja


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> alejate de mi satanas
> 
> 
> uuuuffffffffffffff tenia el stop a 9,9 y toco 9,901 por poco me la ::



Buenos días ^__^!

Tú y tus stops tan ceñidos... jaja

Malotes, me habéis acojonado, tenía intención de dejar al menos media posición abierta y ahora me lo estoy pensando... :cook:

También yo ando en casa, esta semana han parado a quienes trabajamos.. pero a partir de la que viene, me temo (y espero ) va a ser intensa.

Un saludo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2010)

Buenas burbujistas...

Me he deshecho del largo que compré ayer por la tarde y me he puesto corto en 10925... que la fuerza me acompañe... :cook: (el SL ya lo hace... )

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> *Tú y tus stops tan ceñidos... jaja*
> 
> ...



Si el maestro dice que hay peligro......plusvalias a la buchaca 

No soy digno de entrar en el club de campo pero una palabra tuya vale para sanarme 

Hoy empiezxan a cotizar las acciones de la ampliacion de capital de GAM ( general de alquiler maquinaria) se nota bastante por que baja casi un 5 % pero todo son ventas ridiculas........ parece que estan vendiendo las acciones que le tocaron con los derechos...

ganas me dan de meterle pa dentro xd 

¿ Tu que dices Mulder ?


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2010)

Eso de estar de vacaciones os pone bajistas ienso:




:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Eso de estar de vacaciones os pone bajistas ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay que pagar los cubatas con las plusvis


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Eso de estar de vacaciones os pone bajistas ienso:
> :XX:



Juas, aquí con que uno estornude... los demás nos ponemos enfermos jaja

Gacelas de libro... xD


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2010)

Yo no lo veo claro y ya he cerrado el chiringuito. He dejado la caña puesta porsi, pero ya en liquidez.


----------



## alvarojc (1 Abr 2010)

mi analisis no es tan bonito como ese que has puesto, wataru, pero estaba mirando el grafico del dji del ultimo mes hace 5 minutos y yo veo que ha roto claramente el canal tan bonito y tan ceñido por el que ha venido subiendo el ultimo mes.......¿tiempo para una sana correccion?

por cierto, aprovecho que le pisuerga pasa por valladolid:
yo en mi casa solo tengo orenadores MAC, y estaba buscando algun programa de graficos para ir trasteando.

he encontrado este llamado ProTA Gold ProTA: Mac OS X Stock Market Charting and Technical Analysis Software
parece que tiene buena pinta, porque pone que de una manera sencilla puedes programar tus propios indicadores.
lo que no me gusta es que no sirve para intradia, que creo que va a ser la parte mas importante de como me gusta operar (eso pienso ahora, a ver que pasa de aqui a un año) aunque no se si será tan importante, porque no puedo operar muchos dias desde casa y en el curro tengo windows.

¿alguien sabe de algun otro programa de trading para MAC?
y para la oficina ¿cual recomendais bajo windows?
gracias


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

que risa hoyja, me estan vendiendo las general dalquiler en paquetes de 70 acciones :ouch: para comprar 5000 me voy a tirar toda la mañana.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2010)

Los leoncios, ¿están de vacaciones? ¿se están gastando MI dinero por ahí?


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que risa hoyja, me estan vendiendo las general dalquiler en paquetes de 70 acciones :ouch: para comprar 5000 me voy a tirar toda la mañana.



Normal, chicharro sin volumen... espero que no te cobren comisión parcial por cada paquete. Y sobre todo, cuidadin al vender...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Los leoncios, ¿están de vacaciones? ¿se están gastando MI dinero por ahí?



Pecata... creo que se creó la cara del pollo, justamente para frases como esa... :cook:

Me voy al notario... luego os cuento

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Los leoncios, ¿están de vacaciones? ¿se están gastando MI dinero por ahí?



Mira bien entre los matorrales


----------



## alvarojc (1 Abr 2010)

bueno majos, dejo puesto un stop profit en SAN a 9,88... cuidadmelo bien que yo me voy a la ducha y a desayunar por ahi......
os seguire leyendo desde la cafeteria si no me encuentro con algún amigo. hasta la tarde


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Si el maestro dice que hay peligro......plusvalias a la buchaca
> 
> No soy digno de entrar en el club de campo pero una palabra tuya vale para sanarme
> 
> ...



Que no opino sobre chicharros ilíquidos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Que no opino sobre chicharros ilíquidos.



Por esa calificación habría que descartar 30 valores del IBEX


----------



## fmc (1 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por esa calificación habría que descartar 30 valores del IBEX



El resto ¿qué son? ¿chicharros líquidos?


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2010)

fmc dijo:


> El resto ¿qué son? ¿chicharros líquidos?



Exacto ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

vaya muermo de lateral hoyja, he logrado comprar 500 acciones en una hora y pico a base de 70 en 70 

Menos mal que tenia las que me correspondian por los derechos y todo suma, pero que asco :vomito:

EDITO: Mientras escribia parece que uno se aburrio y me vendio 600 mas


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2010)

Uno que se recoge. Nos vemos al cierre.

Mi pronóstico (acientífico): Datos macros buenos, subida a máximos y a continuación caída libre


----------



## Claca (1 Abr 2010)

De momento el dow anda bajo control:







Para finales de mes el asunto se pondrá muy calentito, en el clú he puesto un par de gráficos al respecto.


----------



## elcano (1 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que risa hoyja, me estan vendiendo las general dalquiler en paquetes de 70 acciones :ouch: para comprar 5000 me voy a tirar toda la mañana.



Seguro que eres tu ¿no? te escribo desde Tenerife, me imagino que ya sabes quien soy


----------



## elcano (1 Abr 2010)

en san ya me ha saltado el stop en 10 pelados


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2010)

14:30: peticiones de subsidio de paro semanales: 439.000
(previo 442.000, previsión 435.000)


----------



## destr0 (1 Abr 2010)

Dato de empleo mejor que el esperado, me quedo largo y me voy a comer. hasta luego!


----------



## debianita (1 Abr 2010)

Ahora que empieza a moverse, me tengo que ir  He cerrado todas mis posis, el martes volvemos al casino.

Saludos y felices fiestas


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

Como me gustan las tardes peponianas


----------



## Hagen (1 Abr 2010)

buenas,

Otro que cierra sus posiciones, (dejo los stops) para vendes 2/3 de la posicion larga, no me fio del dato de mañana.

Pasar un buen puente, el sabado 3 subo el informe si me lo envian.

Salu2


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Abr 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> buenas,
> 
> Otro que cierra sus posiciones, (dejo los stops) para vendes 2/3 de la posicion larga, no me fio del dato de mañana.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes ^__^!

Idem, he cerrado posiciones... menos 704 :ouch:, al modificar una orden parcialmente ejecutada metí la gamba...

Vamos a ver que tal viene la tarde ya un poco más relajados...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Acabamos de rozar máximos en el S&P... 

Saludos...

PD: Esta mañana he vendido mi empresa... ya "solo" trabajo para el estado... )


----------



## rosonero (1 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Acabamos de rozar máximos en el S&P...
> 
> ...



Jo jo 

Si con los tiempos que corren has podido vender haciendo un buen negocio supongo que hay que felicitarte. Ya encontraremos otro local para reunirnos y hacer unas copas 

Pd: Buena tardes y tal


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Si con los tiempos que corren has podido vender haciendo un buen negocio supongo que hay que felicitarte. Ya encontraremos otro local para reunirnos y hacer unas copas
> 
> Pd: Buena tardes y tal



Gracias!  Podemos ir todavía... tengo "mano"... 

Por cierto, máximos en el S&P desde septiembre 2008... 18 meses nada menos... y el Ibex a más de 1200 puntos...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Acabamos de rozar máximos en el S&P...
> 
> ...



Brotecillo verde donde lo haya. Siempre que haya salido bien, felicidades.

p.d. los cortos los cerrastes , ¿no?


----------



## destr0 (1 Abr 2010)

Que bien me ha sentado la comida con los largos... en fin, es 1 de abril y aún no hemos cambiado de hilo al del nuevo mes. Poco faltará


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

El Stoxx se ha quedó ayer a 4 puntos del mínimo semanal previsto y ahora está a 3 del máximo semanal previsto el sábado pasado. En mi opinión no pasará de 2912 bajo ningún concepto, es una resistencia muy fuerte ahora mismo.

Esta vez si se han cumplido en las fechas previstas.


----------



## destr0 (1 Abr 2010)

El €/$ acaba de pasar máximos diarios, agarraos que viene subidón de la bolsa


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2010)

Dato 16:00 ISM de Manufacturas: 59,6
Previo 56,5

¡Arriba!


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Abr 2010)

¿Quién dijo deflación? Nos vamos a cagar con el aumento de la gasolina...

Más brotes verdes (para el usurero estado)


----------



## destr0 (1 Abr 2010)

Y datos macro mejor de lo esperado:
Abr 01 16:00 US Gasto en construcción (MoM) ! -1,3% -1,5% -0,6% 

Abr 01 16:00 US ISM manufacturero !!! 59,6 57,2 56,5


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

Pues yo solo veo brotes verdes en mi jardín


----------



## rosonero (1 Abr 2010)

Pues a pesar de todos los datos parece que harán una bajadita para coger fuerzas y es que están muy arriba y podría estar todo descontado y haber
visto ya máximos de la jornada europeda.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues a pesar de todos los datos parece que harán una bajadita para coger fuerzas y es que están muy arriba y podría estar todo descontado y haber
> visto ya máximos de la jornada europeda.



Nunca subestimes el poder de una robasta, hamijo.


----------



## destr0 (1 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues a pesar de todos los datos parece que harán una bajadita para coger fuerzas y es que están muy arriba y podría estar todo descontado y haber
> visto ya máximos de la jornada europeda.



Y creo qeu el máximo llegará sobre las 16:45, aún han de explotar un poco más el dato macro. Luego ya, con vistas a no quedarse dentro de mercado en este finde de 4 días, y más con el dato de empleo gusano de mañana, sí que creo que bajará


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

Aunque baje, este mes me saco el carnet de la secta de los peponianos

Menos mal que aguanté los largos hasta el último momento


----------



## rosonero (1 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nunca subestimes el poder de una robasta, hamijo.




Je je, no no la robasta va a parte, of course. S i andamos por los 11000 en la robasta nos vamos a los 11050 fijo


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Je je, no no la robasta va a parte, of course. S i andamos por los 11000 en la robasta nos vamos a los 11050 fijo



Juas, pero cuando va a tu favor, bien poco que te quejas ¿en? jaja

No tengo casi nada, pero si como decís esto baja un poco a las 17 u así compraré unas migajas por si los pepones...

Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

EEUU: el ISM manufacturero sube en marzo a máximos de cinco años y medio - 1/04/10 - 2028119 - elEconomista.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

Acabo de volver de comer con la family y compruebo que tras 4 horas he logrado comprar las gam a 3,12 ....... ya es hora de que suban xd :S


Si no suben me quedo comprado con un par ienso:


----------



## destr0 (1 Abr 2010)

El €/$ acaba de subir de 1,35164 a 1,35441 en 1 minuto 8:


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2010)

Parece que de aquí al cierre, el Chulibex toca corrección.


----------



## destr0 (1 Abr 2010)

bueno, uno que se cierra hasta el próximo día. hasta luego!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Parece que de aquí al cierre, el Chulibex toca corrección.



¿ habran salido de caza?


----------



## benbelin (1 Abr 2010)

Como veis lo de quedarse comprado para el martes? en el ibex digo


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2010)

La pregunta debe ser si ir corto el fin de semana ....

En mi opinión, demasiado riesgo con tanto días festivos. La apertura del martes puede tener un gap muuuuy jrande.


----------



## mercenario (1 Abr 2010)

benbelin dijo:


> Como veis lo de quedarse comprado para el martes? en el ibex digo



algo arriesgado


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Abr 2010)

Buenas.

Cerrando largos en criteria y telefonica (iba apalancado hasta las trancas, algo he sacado)

Me quedo corto con TL5.

Me va mejor cuando paso del mercado y pongo las órdenes al boleo.... me he pasdo para ver si me han entrado y acaba de pasar...


----------



## benbelin (1 Abr 2010)

Dax y SP han batido maximos de año....

Los datos del empleo ya estan descontados que mañana van a ser positivos.

Dejo un largo en el 10950 en el ibex y si entra pos bien.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Abr 2010)

No creo que te entre... vamos a cerrar parriba...

Creo que voy a ampliar tl5 en 12.00----


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

Creo que los pepones ya se retiraron, en mi modesta opinión yo no me quedaría comprado durante este fin de semana tan largo, es posible que me equivoque, pero en este momento no lo veo nada claro.

Creo que el dia 6 empezaremos con un fuerte gap a la baja, aunque no estoy seguro de si se seguirá bajando o no, tal vez todo dependa de lo grande que sea ese gap, sería interesante ver si se han dejado algo abierto durante la subida porque es posible que se cierre en los próximos días.

En fin, al cerrar el mercado lo analizaré todo con calma, como siempre.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

Cagon el puto unoe ya se jodio otra vez y yo con plusvalias y sin poder vender 

espero que se arregle antes del cierre xd


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2010)

Como te descuides, lo mismo te entra antes del cierre.


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Cagon el puto unoe ya se jodio otra vez y yo con plusvalias y sin poder vender
> 
> espero que se arregle antes del cierre xd



Cambia de broker .....

A mí ha pasado alguna vez y la mala ostia que se me pone es de órdago.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Abr 2010)

Si las plusvalias son de la empresa del elefante... veo complicado que se te vendan...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Cambia de broker .....
> 
> A mí ha pasado alguna vez y la mala ostia que se me pone es de órdago.



cuando queden 5 minutos para el cierre llamo por telefono, tengo una orden_milagro de venta puesta, seria de broma que por no poder vender ahora subiera y ganara mas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Abr 2010)

tengo tentación de dejar 1000 cfd cortos en SAN...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Abr 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Cambia de broker .....
> 
> A mí ha pasado alguna vez y la mala ostia que se me pone es de órdago.



Si pasa eso, por supuesto, las ordenes telefónicas son al mismo precio que las otras, faltaría más  .

Al menos así me lo han dicho en R4.

También voto por la apertura con Gap a la baja, muchos rumores positivos... y mucho miedo a quedarse corto. (yo lo estoy y me voy a quedar así, la posi es peque)

Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

Hay que tener muy ajustados los SL estos días


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Abr 2010)

Parece que subimos..


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2010)

El puto chulibex me está pidiendo un corto.

No puedorrrrr


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Abr 2010)

Jajaja.......................el cabrón siempre lo pide.


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2010)

De cárpatos:
**************
Empieza a preocuparme el comportamiento de las instituciones. Compras claramente a la baja y ventas claramente al alza. 

Aún queda saldo comprador neto, pero empieza a ser muy pequeño. 

Esto no cuadra con una bolsa en máximos, o puede que sea simplemente porque muchos no quieren complicaciones ante el largo puente.

La realidad de momento es esa, compras descendiendo y ventas subiendo, y saldo comprador por los pelos. 

Señal por tanto de prudencia.

Por lo demás sigue habiendo escasa información en el mundillo hedge, ante las vacaciones de muchos operadores. Hay mucha gente cerrada, y desconfiando de la genial idea de publicar el dato de empleo con la bolsa cerrada. 

Por encima de 1.180 se piensa que se irá a 1.200. Por debajo de 1.145- 1.150 mucho cuidado.
************


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

Muldeeeerrrrrrrr puedo vender con plusvalias ¿ me quedo comprado o vendo? rapido xd :


----------



## alvarojc (1 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes!!!! Otra gacela a la que no le gustan los puentes. Vendidos los SAN a 10'05. El martes veremos si hemos acertado....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Muldeeeerrrrrrrr puedo vender con plusvalias ¿ me quedo comprado o vendo? rapido xd :



Reza, pon velas y canta una saeta...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Abr 2010)

alvarojc dijo:


> Buenas tardes!!!! Otra gacela a la que no le gustan los puentes. Vendidos los SAN a 10'05. El martes veremos si hemos acertado....



Te copio un comentario de nuestro Hannibal... jaja

"Holaaa
hoy hace un año que el botas me la metió doblada,creo que me comi un 8% corto…que tiempos akellossss jajaja"

Era para acojonarte y tal... jajaja


----------



## elcano (1 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que los pepones ya se retiraron, en mi modesta opinión yo no me quedaría comprado durante este fin de semana tan largo, es posible que me equivoque, pero en este momento no lo veo nada claro.
> 
> Creo que el dia 6 empezaremos con un fuerte gap a la baja, aunque no estoy seguro de si se seguirá bajando o no, tal vez todo dependa de lo grande que sea ese gap, sería interesante ver si se han dejado algo abierto durante la subida porque es posible que se cierre en los próximos días.
> 
> En fin, al cerrar el mercado lo analizaré todo con calma, como siempre.



Como siempre voy a seguir tus consejos, desde que lo he hecho no para de irme bien
UN SALUDO


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Muldeeeerrrrrrrr puedo vender con plusvalias ¿ me quedo comprado o vendo? rapido xd :



Pero si acabo de dar mi opinión unos posts más arriba ¿tanto trabajo cuesta leerla? 

Lo digo por no repetirme y tal...

edito: un alma caritativa ha repetido mi post quoteado justo encima de este.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

Como falles mulder vas a tener que comprarte un scanner para los ramos de flores, paquetes,...que recibas de tus fans


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Te copio un comentario de nuestro Hannibal... jaja
> 
> "Holaaa
> hoy hace un año que el botas me la metió doblada,creo que me comi un 8% corto…que tiempos akellossss jajaja"
> ...



Dioooox, un 8% !!

Asín me he quedado :8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero si acabo de dar mi opinión unos posts más arriba ¿tanto trabajo cuesta leerla?
> 
> Lo digo por no repetirme y tal...
> 
> edito: un alma caritativa ha repetido mi post quoteado justo encima de este.



pues no lo habia leido y he vendido con +1,30 % de plusvalias que sumadas a las del san de esta mañana son un 3 % del ala 

por una vez espero que te equivoques y poder comprar el martes mas barato


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Abr 2010)

Volumen bbva 218 milliones en un jueves santo!!!!!


----------



## alvarojc (1 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Te copio un comentario de nuestro Hannibal... jaja
> 
> "Holaaa
> hoy hace un año que el botas me la metió doblada,creo que me comi un 8% corto…que tiempos akellossss jajaja"
> ...



Que no, que no..... Que he vendido las SAN que compre ayer a 9'732.... Un 8% de bajada me parecerá poco como intervengan cajasur este puente


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues no lo habia leido y he vendido con +1,30 % de plusvalias que sumadas a las del san de esta mañana son un 3 % del ala
> 
> por una vez espero que te equivoques y poder comprar el martes mas barato



si el martes compras más barato será porque no me habré equivocado :no:


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como falles mulder vas a tener que comprarte un scanner para los ramos de flores, paquetes,...que recibas de tus fans



Menos mal que no saben mi dirección


----------



## elcano (1 Abr 2010)

Felices pascuas a todos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues no lo habia leido y he vendido con +1,30 % de plusvalias que sumadas a las del san de esta mañana son un 3 % del ala
> 
> por una vez espero que te equivoques y poder comprar el martes mas barato



En todo caso será que acierte, ya que está pronosticando un fuerte gap a la baja...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En todo caso será que acierte, ya que está pronosticando un fuerte gap a la baja...



Da igual, si lee lo que le interesa jajaja

UMmm vaya subida en la robasta... de momento ya me la voy comiendo... :cook:

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2010)

En velón verde que se está marcando el chulibex en la última hora y que se acerca a los máximos, bien se va a merecer un corto abierto para este finde largo.

Opero con CFDs sobre índices, por lo que tengo margen de unas horas para ver si lo siguen empujando al alza.

diossssss


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Da igual, si lee lo que le interesa jajaja
> 
> UMmm vaya subida en la robasta... de momento ya me la voy comiendo... :cook:
> 
> Un saludo



Yo voy bastante corto....

Voy encargando 5 metros de cuerda en el leroy merlín.... por si viene el botas a por el margin call...


----------



## mercenario (1 Abr 2010)

los futuros del stoxx van a tope, acaba de tocar el 2914


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Abr 2010)

bertok dijo:


> En velón verde que se está marcando el chulibex en la última hora y que se acerca a los máximos, bien se va a merecer un corto abierto para este finde largo.
> 
> Opero con CFDs sobre índices, por lo que tengo margen de unas horas para ver si lo siguen empujando al alza.
> 
> diossssss



Opino igual que tú hamijo bertok...

Mulder, tu, lcasc, yo.. y alguno que se me escapa vemos guano el martes...


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo voy bastante corto....
> 
> Voy encargando 5 metros de cuerda en el leroy merlín.... por si viene el botas a por el margin call...



Yo no... compré 2704 CRI, para quedarme con 2000... más que nada para enmendar el error en la venta.

Osea que tengo 2 mil en corto de Cri... muy poco, suelo jugar con 5 mil, más me cago... jaja y metiendo en paquetes nunca junto.


----------



## benbelin (1 Abr 2010)

Creo recordar que cuando se intervino caja castilla la mancha el ibex subio aunque claro el año pasado estaba desbocado por estas fechas.



alvarojc dijo:


> Que no, que no..... Que he vendido las SAN que compre ayer a 9'732.... Un 8% de bajada me parecerá poco como intervengan cajasur este puente


----------



## alvarojc (1 Abr 2010)

Pues si todos vemos guano y ninguno somos leoncios.......:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que los pepones ya se retiraron, en mi modesta opinión yo no me quedaría comprado durante este fin de semana tan largo, es posible que me equivoque, pero en este momento no lo veo nada claro.
> 
> Creo que el dia 6 empezaremos con un fuerte gap a la baja, aunque no estoy seguro de si se seguirá bajando o no, tal vez todo dependa de lo grande que sea ese gap, sería interesante ver si se han dejado algo abierto durante la subida porque es posible que se cierre en los próximos días.
> 
> En fin, al cerrar el mercado lo analizaré todo con calma, como siempre.



Antes de meter el corto voy a esperar a ver como se han comportado los leoncios.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

Es tan evidente que todos vemos guano el martes que al final hará lo contrario.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Abr 2010)

ups lei mal :o

Mjeor que mejor, no me gustaba nada eso de depender de un fallo de la muldermachine 


Ademas vendido me concentro mas en mis vacaciones 

Ala a disfrutar el puente señores..... y no se gasten todas las plusvalias eh :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2010)

Corto en Ibex a 11020
Corto en EX a 2.908.

Por favor, quién es el último para la cola de Cáritas?


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

Yo estoy fuera de mercado ahora, y hablando de gaps, hoy no los hemos cerrado en ninguno de los futuros importantes...


----------



## benbelin (1 Abr 2010)

Yo no he podido aguantarme y voy corto en el EX 2810 Stop Lost 2821
De todas formas tengo que cerrar la posi antes de que acabe el dia.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

mulder, ¿que hay del rally de la semana que viene, exceptuando el martes ?


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios del Ibex hoy ha sido medio y con muy poca actividad, el saldo diario ha quedado positivo:

- Han vendido hasta las 9:15.
- Han comprado hasta casi las 15.
- Han hecho una sola compra en subasta, la más alta de todo el dia.

No han comprado ni vendido absolutamente nada ¡entre las 15 y la subasta!

El saldo semanal ha quedado positivo, pero llevaba toda la semana en negativo hasta ayer, en mi opinión no saben muy bien que va a pasar pero se han decantado por los largos a última hora viendo que se estaba cerca de máximos.

Se supone que compraron ayer y hoy piensan que se va a seguir subiendo, ya veremos el próximo martes si tienen razón, aunque escama que haya tan poca actividad a pesar de las vacaciones.


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> mulder, ¿que hay del rally de la semana que viene, exceptuando el martes ?



De momento lo veo igual que el sábado pasado, este martes deberíamos hacer un mínimo y continuar hacia arriba hasta el viernes.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De momento lo veo igual que el sábado pasado, este martes deberíamos hacer un mínimo y continuar hacia arriba hasta el viernes.



Al banco Sabadell y Bankinter no paran de llegarle posiciones Cortas... hoy una de casi 6 millones (el 0.5%). Hombre no se sabe de cuando son... pero ya son un montón y estos quieren sangre, o quizás ya la han tenido...

A saber...


----------



## aksarben (1 Abr 2010)

BGP +43%

Borders Group, Inc. - Google Finance

Pena que DP esté de vacances.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De momento lo veo igual que el sábado pasado, este martes deberíamos hacer un mínimo y continuar hacia arriba hasta el viernes.



Puede ser gracioso que los que esperan bajadas el martes no se produzcan. Tal vez acabemos subiendo muy levemente ese día.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Puede ser gracioso que los que esperan bajadas el martes no se produzcan. Tal vez acabemos subiendo muy levemente ese día.



Viendo el subidón que ha pegado antes del cierre, creo que los únicos que pensamos que va a bajar el martes estamos en este foro :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Viendo el subidón que ha pegado antes del cierre, creo que los únicos que pensamos que va a bajar el martes estamos en este foro :rolleye:



Lo cierto es que estos dias estaremos cerrados en Europa mientras USA hace de las suyas. El S&P ha hecho máximo a las 16:00 y desde entonces no levanta cabeza, da igual que hayan hecho los europeos porque ahora mandan ellos mientras nosotros estamos de brazos cruzados.

Llevo varios dias diciendo que el S&P está más débil que el Stoxx, incluso aunque hagan nuevos máximos no se les ve mucha fuerza para seguir subiendo sin corregir un poco antes y los eventos de timing apuntan a una corrección en los dias que los gringos abrirán.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo cierto es que estos dias estaremos cerrados en Europa mientras USA hace de las suyas. El S&P ha hecho máximo a las 16:00 y desde entonces no levanta cabeza, da igual que hayan hecho los europeos porque ahora mandan ellos mientras nosotros estamos de brazos cruzados.
> 
> Llevo varios dias diciendo que el S&P está más débil que el Stoxx, incluso aunque hagan nuevos máximos no se les ve mucha fuerza para seguir subiendo sin corregir un poco antes y los eventos de timing apuntan a una corrección en los dias que los gringos abrirán.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Llevo viéndolo desde hace unos días que los mercados europeos principales están mucho más fuerte que los usanos. Tal vez haya más oportunidades de subida en europa (descartando nuestro guarribex, claro está)


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2010)

Aquí viene el guano. Anulad mi reserva en Cáritas


----------



## destr0 (2 Abr 2010)

Buenas noches!

El link que os pasé para ver los datos macro importates, de xtrader, coge los dato de fxstreet.es, así que imagino que estarán "antes" en la web original. Además si pincháis en cada dato, podéis ver una descripción de qué es, y como interpretarlo.

El link de la web original es: Calendario econmico y la versión para móvil es: m.FXstreet.es / Calendario

La versión para movil es mucho más rápida cargando, pero no tiene la descripción de cada dato al pinchar encima

AVISO: Hay que sumar 2 horas a la que indica, tanto la página normal como la versión móvil


----------



## Deudor (2 Abr 2010)

Bueno señores, máximos en Euro Stoxx, ¿Y ahora que ?


----------



## destr0 (2 Abr 2010)

datos de nominas agricolas peor de lo esperado, pero la tasa de paro justo lo esperado, se supone que debería bajar (el euro/dolar ya lo está haciendo)


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2010)

Suele reaccionar justo al revés.

De momento va al alza por poco.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> datos de nominas agricolas peor de lo esperado, pero la tasa de paro justo lo esperado, se supone que debería bajar (el euro/dolar ya lo está haciendo)



Yo no veo que el Eur/USD esté bajando... da bandazos, pero más bien va al alza.

De Cárpatos:



> De momento, tras una fuerte bajada rápida, los futuros en el globex vuelven al mismo sitio que estaban antes del dato. Lo lógico sería que estuvieran bajando, pero ya saben que las reacciones al dato de empleo son muy imprevisibles.


----------



## destr0 (2 Abr 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Suele reaccionar justo al revés.
> 
> De momento va al alza por poco.



No le doy más de 5 minutos para que los futuros empiecen a despeñarse

de momento el del dj en 10930


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> No le doy más de 5 minutos para que los futuros empiecen a despeñarse
> 
> de momento el del dj en 10930



El S&P en máximos... igual es una estratagema...

Edito, la explicación de cárpatos para la subida en los mercados:



> El empleo no agrícola en marzo crece en 162.000 empleos, cuando se esperaban +190.000. El dato de febrero se revisa a mejor, pasando de -36.000 a -14.000.
> 
> La tasa paro queda sin cambios en 9,7% que además era lo esperado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El S&P en máximos... igual es una estratagema...



Pfff xD esperemos que lo sea... R3 y yo, ya hemos cogido número en Cáritas, como no se reserve, te quedas sin plaza .

Osea que hoy solo hay futuros ¿no?.

Buenas tardes y tal... ^__^


----------



## carloszorro (2 Abr 2010)

El EUR/USD testeando la directriz bajista, zona clave


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pfff xD esperemos que lo sea... R3 y yo, ya hemos cogido número en Cáritas, como no se reserve, te quedas sin plaza .
> 
> Osea que hoy solo hay futuros ¿no?.
> 
> Buenas tardes y tal... ^__^



Hola chato,

Hay futuros S&P, nasdaq, DJ, divisas... puedes elegir donde perder la pasta...


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2010)

CFDs sobre índices europeos (Eurostoxx).


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola chato,
> 
> Hay futuros S&P, nasdaq, DJ, divisas... puedes elegir donde perder la pasta...



Ufff deja deja... xD si pierdo el dinero que sea en nuestro amado país... ya le he dado a Zetaparo el número de mi cuenta, total... me va a robar igual juass.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> El EUR/USD testeando la directriz bajista, zona clave



Han hecho una limpieza de stops total. Ahora a ver hacia donde tira...

Edito: parece que hacia abajo.


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> El EUR/USD testeando la directriz bajista, zona clave



ummmm, el próximo giro al alza de las medias del MACD en rango horario puede ser un muy buen momento. Seguramente coincida con el estocástico saliendo de sobreventa.

Lo voy a seguir con detenimiento.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Han hecho una limpieza de stops total. Ahora a ver hacia donde tira...
> 
> Edito: parece que hacia abajo.



Voy corto en estos momentos


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Voy corto en estos momentos



Te acompaño con un mini. Si pierdo lo consideraré una penitencia por haber comido carne hoy.


----------



## destr0 (2 Abr 2010)

El euro va a perder los 1,35...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> El euro va a perder los 1,35...



El futuro mini ha llegado a tocar 1,3497.


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El futuro mini ha llegado a tocar 1,3497.



Forrada... xD 1.3488 ! y baja a buen ritmo...


----------



## carloszorro (2 Abr 2010)

Fuera, cerrada la posición


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Forrada... xD 1.3488 ! y baja a buen ritmo...



Que solo tengo 1 mini... y tengo que compensar pérdidas de esta semana. ::
Fuera, saltó el SL que había puesto... bueno, algo es algo.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que solo tengo 1 mini... y tengo que compensar pérdidas de esta semana. ::
> Fuera, saltó el SL que había puesto... bueno, algo es algo.



Pues yo he pillado practicamente todo el tramo

300 eurillos para el buche, buena sesión :


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pfff xD esperemos que lo sea... R3 y yo, ya hemos cogido número en Cáritas, como no se reserve, te quedas sin plaza .
> 
> Osea que hoy solo hay futuros ¿no?.
> 
> Buenas tardes y tal... ^__^



Yo me estaba haciendo a la idea de tomarme contigo una sopita de esas que ponen en la tele y tienen muy buena pinta el próximo martes 

El futuro del ibex pasó de +12 a +55 con el dato macro........... pero ahora ha vuelto a -7 jajaajaj
Viva el guano y las plusvalías


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes infieles, cómo van nuestras apuestas para el guano del martes?

Dejad ya el internec y todos a ver una película de Jesucristo!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenas tardes infieles, cómo van nuestras apuestas para el guano del martes?
> 
> Dejad ya el internec y todos a ver una película de Jesucristo!!!



Yo he visto Espartaco, ¿eso cuenta?

Wataru seguro que está de costalero...


----------



## kokaine (2 Abr 2010)

Wenas, llevo un buen rato analizando el DJI, ya que es el que últimamente hace mover al S&P y según gráficos desde 1999 creo detectar un punto que podría ser una entrada muy seria para ponerse corto. Si trazáis una recta sobre los 11100 tenemos un punto sobre el cual se han producido desde 1999 importantes movimientos. Dándole un poco de filtro creo que entre 11200 y 11300 vamos a tener una vuelta de DJI, una vuelta que nos llevaría fácilmente unos 1000 puntos abajo.

Bueno, eso es lo que he visto, y ya veremos cuando lleguemos allí si se cumple esto o no; desde luego de no cumplirse y seguir subiendo "técnicamente" no debería haber ningún problema para atacar máximos históricos en 14164.


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2010)

A las buenas noches!

Parece que hoy ha habido actividad por aquí pero yo me he tomado el dia con calma, aunque he pasado un rato intentando desentrañar el misterio de por donde nos llevarán la semana que viene.

Cada vez que veo el gráfico del S&P me da un sentimiento bajista profundo que me da mucho miedo, sin embargo veo el del Stoxx y me pasa todo lo contrario, parece que ahora el plan de los leoncios es descorrelacionar índices para despistarnos todavía más si cabe.

Mañana pondré el informe semanal, a ver que me sale, como dice Luca, dejen la bolsa y vean pelis de romanos


----------



## Wataru_ (2 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo he visto Espartaco, ¿eso cuenta?
> 
> Wataru seguro que está de costalero...



Pfff eso me cansa solo con verlo... jajaja

Yo he visto una serie que están sacando ahora, se llama Spartacus, pffff la caaña... violencia, sexo guarrote, historia, una buena combinación.

Un saludo peña


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2010)

La Fed discute este lunes su tasa de descuento - 2/04/10 - 2029731 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo he visto Espartaco, ¿eso cuenta?
> 
> Wataru seguro que está de costalero...



Cuenta, pero sólo al principio, mientras les da de hostias a los romanos.

Pero la última parte es super tocha, más aburrida que un lateral del DAX.

Por cierto, pecatísima, a ver si das un saltito y empiezas a meterle 3-5 minis en vez de uno... te da un _je ne se qua_ cada vez que el mercado se te vuelve en contra... que ni te cuento ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Abr 2010)

que relajo hoyja, pense que era domingo y al entrar en el foro me preguntaba ¿ andesta el analisis semanal? 

Ya estas tardando Mulder que para eso te pagamos millones de leuros al dia  te vamos a bajar el sueldo por improductivo ( mode empresaurio on )  

PD : Si esta semana aciertas y obtengo los mismos resultados que las 2 anteriores ya dejo arreglados todos mis desaguisados intuitivos anteriores y me pongo en verde, afina xd .


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Estamos bastante arriba, haciendo máximos contínuos en el S&P, pero tenemos una cierta acumulación de nubes negras sobre el horizonte que indican la vuelta hacia abajo en cualquier momento. Creo que esta acumulación llegará a su cénit el dia 5, que será muy importante y donde es altamente probable que hagamos un máximo semanal.

A partir de ahí todo será cuesta abajo y sin frenos hasta, como mínimo, el viernes dia 9, me ha costado mucho llegar a esta conclusión porque ahora mismo no hay nada que esté claro, sin embargo hemos subido mucho sin corregir y ha llegado el momento de acabar con la sobrecompra.

La semana pasada dije lo contrario y fue un error mio, pero ahora si estoy razonablemente seguro de que no será así.

A partir de hoy el informe semanal se profesionaliza, lo cual quiere decir que contestaré a cualquier pregunta sobre cualquier índice o valor que se quiera para hacer un informe completo semanal, diario y horario, pero pediré una pequeña contribución (pero no será mucho, menos que las habituales comisiones de los brokers). Tengo muchísimo tiempo y trabajo desarrollado sobre mis sistemas, los he probado a lo largo de mucho tiempo a la vista de todo el mundo y ahora espero un pequeño retorno a mi inversión.

El que quiera algo que me contacte por privado o a mi email, espero tener en breve una pequeña página web donde daré información más detallada pero hasta que llegue ese momento todo lo haré por email.

De todas formas seguiré investigando y mejorando mis análisis porque esto trata en primer lugar sobre mi propio trading, para mi es importante afinar lo máximo posible, hasta el punto de que no quede ni un cabo suelto, siempre me puedo equivocar en algún pequeño punto, pero por norma general se que mis análisis van casi siempre en la dirección correcta, por encima incluso de manejos y manipulaciones de los leoncios.

Mi email de contacto es colchon11@gmail.com


----------



## LOLO08 (3 Abr 2010)

Se acabó el free total.- Mulder se profesionaliza.!!!:|


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2010)

Zuloman, tanta caña le has metido que al final..... se rompe el cántaro, jejejejee


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2010)

El imperio peponiano se desmorona. Este mes de Ábril puede ser el último

Veo mucha debilidad también en el mercado usa. Habrá que tener en miras al mercado europeo.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Abr 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuenta, pero sólo al principio, mientras les da de hostias a los romanos.
> 
> Pero la última parte es super tocha, más aburrida que un lateral del DAX.
> 
> Por cierto, pecatísima, a ver si das un saltito y empiezas a meterle 3-5 minis en vez de uno... te da un _je ne se qua_ cada vez que el mercado se te vuelve en contra... que ni te cuento ::::



Antes los metía de 7 en 7... pero en febrero me salieron muy mal las cosas y vi la posibilidad de perder mucho dinero, así que ahora estoy castigada (auto-castigo), en marzo recuperé casi todo, llegué a tener la cuenta en verde, y saqué una parte, decidí estar un tiempo operando de 1 en 1 hasta verlo claro. Y ahora no lo veo nada claro, hay mucha incertidumbre en los mercados.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Abr 2010)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Se acabó el free total.- Mulder se profesionaliza.!!!:|



Esto es el fin...
Mulder, y si apoquinamos y después fallas... ¿nos retornas la "inversión"? ¿es como el "si no queda satisfecho, le devolvemos el dinero"?


----------



## Wataru_ (3 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esto es el fin...
> Mulder, y si apoquinamos y después fallas... ¿nos retornas la "inversión"? ¿es como el "si no queda satisfecho, le devolvemos el dinero"?



Lo veo normal, en "otros lados", hablamos de pagar "muchuss lerus" a cambio de lo mismo que él nos da gratis, pues es lógico que diga: ¿Jarrlll, coomoorrr? jaja.

Bueno, saldremos adelante... jajaja (menos Zulo... :** coñaa)


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lo veo normal, en "otros lados", hablamos de pagar "muchuss lerus" a cambio de lo mismo que él nos da gratis, pues es lógico que diga: ¿Jarrlll, coomoorrr? jaja.
> 
> Bueno, saldremos adelante... jajaja (menos Zulo... :** coñaa)



Ya te digo, pobre zuloman... va a tener que ir a por metadona.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Antes los metía de 7 en 7... pero en febrero me salieron muy mal las cosas y vi la posibilidad de perder mucho dinero, así que ahora estoy castigada (auto-castigo), en marzo recuperé casi todo, llegué a tener la cuenta en verde, y saqué una parte, decidí estar un tiempo operando de 1 en 1 hasta verlo claro. Y ahora no lo veo nada claro, hay mucha incertidumbre en los mercados.



Yo estoy igual, de uno en uno o de dos en dos. Después del baño que me pegaron en enero ahora es la norma. Aunque voy recuperando poco a poco y aún me queda camino para volver al verde.

Utilizaba el pronóstico diario de Mulder junto a los puntos de soporte/resistencia que da Cárpatos. El resultado, son entradas en máximos o mínimos con recorridos de 40 puntos (todo para el EX). Esto dos o tres veces por semana, los índices no llegan siempre al punto de las órdenes.


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esto es el fin...
> Mulder, y si apoquinamos y después fallas... ¿nos retornas la "inversión"? ¿es como el "si no queda satisfecho, le devolvemos el dinero"?



Si fallo será mala suerte y lo sentiré muchísimo pero a la siguiente acertaré, y para lo poco que voy a pedir, en la segunda operación se debería amortizar todo, aunque el asunto de los stops corre a cuenta de cada uno.

Creo que mis análisis son únicos, me han comentado de mucha gente que da señales y cobra por ello, algunos son verdaderamente torpes dando señales justo al contrario de lo que hace el mercado y encima manteniendo posiciones a la contra de miles de puntos Ibex...sin inmutarse. Como me ocurra a mi alguna vez me voy a retirar del mundo del análisis profesional


----------



## sapito (3 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si fallo será mala suerte y lo sentiré muchísimo pero a la siguiente acertaré, y para lo poco que voy a pedir, en la segunda operación se debería amortizar todo, aunque el asunto de los stops corre a cuenta de cada uno.
> 
> Creo que mis análisis son únicos, me han comentado de mucha gente que da señales y cobra por ello, algunos son verdaderamente torpes dando señales justo al contrario de lo que hace el mercado y encima manteniendo posiciones a la contra de miles de puntos Ibex...sin inmutarse. Como me ocurra a mi alguna vez me voy a retirar del mundo del análisis profesional



Ofreces también servicios de formación? El curso de Cárpatos era bien carito por un finde, y uno tuyo prometería más...


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2010)

sapito dijo:


> Ofreces también servicios de formación? El curso de Cárpatos era bien carito por un finde, y uno tuyo prometería más...



Pues no he pensado en eso la verdad 

Pero si revelo como lo hago entonces si que cobraré un precio alto :Baile:


----------



## sapito (3 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no he pensado en eso la verdad
> 
> Pero si revelo como lo hago entonces si que cobraré un precio alto :Baile:



porfa mantenme informado si t lanzas


----------



## Hagen (3 Abr 2010)

Buenas,

El estado del SP, es que la tendencia a medio es alcista, sin embargo se ha roto la linea de avance y de momento intenta seguirla en lo maximos.

La volatilidad sigue siendo minimo y eso ha sido motivo de correcciones anteriores, aunque se sale de minimos.

La subida del SP se estan produciendo solo con los valores que mas ponderan.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2010)

sapito dijo:


> porfa mantenme informado si t lanzas



El problema es que mi sistema no solo es una forma de analizar el mercado, es también I+D aplicado al timing y un sistema completo de software que cubre desde el pronóstico mensual al horario, pasando por el semanal y diario *de cualquier valor* que tenga en mi bb.dd.

Además, conseguir la bb.dd. de datos históricos que tengo también ha sido toda una proeza, me he hecho montones de programas para pasar datos de diario o intradía de un sistema de gráficos a otro, aunque la mayor parte se basa en yahoo, pero otra buena parte viene de otros sitios.

De todas formas mi método para analizar el mercado es más complejo todavía, pero da buenos resultados.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Estamos bastante arriba, haciendo máximos contínuos en el S&P, pero tenemos una cierta acumulación de nubes negras sobre el horizonte que indican la vuelta hacia abajo en cualquier momento. Creo que esta acumulación llegará a su cénit el dia 5, que será muy importante y donde es altamente probable que hagamos un máximo semanal.
> 
> ...



Me ha venido a la cabeza la venta de pronósticos de apostadores profesionales que tanto se estila en USA, ya te veo vendiendo boletines (eso sí, si uno sale rana el siguiente gratis )

Por cierto, un saludo a todos, es la primera vez que participo en estos hilos del IBEX 35 aunque lo sigo esporádicamente desde hace tiempo (¿en qué quedó el tema de las ARIA?).


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Me ha venido a la cabeza la venta de pronósticos de apostadores profesionales que tanto se estila en USA, ya te veo vendiendo boletines (eso sí, si uno sale rana el siguiente gratis )
> 
> Por cierto, un saludo a todos, es la primera vez que participo en estos hilos del IBEX 35 aunque lo sigo esporádicamente desde hace tiempo (¿en qué quedó el tema de las ARIA?).



Bueno, yo he publicado mi informe aquí durante muchas semanas, hace ya mucho tiempo que los resultados son bastante buenos, pero me he empleado muy a fondo en obtener algo así, horas de leer, programar y muchas pruebas una tras otra.

Como ya dije anteriormente he visto a gente cobrar por señales con un índice de acierto muchísimo menor al mio, así que me parece bastante legítimo cobrar una módica cantidad por hacer esos informes.

De todas formas ajustando a la hora es posible tener un fallo puntual, pero si no operas con una cantidad muy alta no te meterás en una acción para estar un par de horas.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, yo he publicado mi informe aquí durante muchas semanas, hace ya mucho tiempo que los resultados son bastante buenos, pero me he empleado muy a fondo en obtener algo así, horas de leer, programar y muchas pruebas una tras otra.
> 
> Como ya dije anteriormente he visto a gente cobrar por señales con un índice de acierto muchísimo menor al mio, así que me parece bastante legítimo cobrar una módica cantidad por hacer esos informes.
> 
> De todas formas ajustando a la hora es posible tener un fallo puntual, pero si no operas con una cantidad muy alta no te meterás en una acción para estar un par de horas.



Como escuché hace poco, "haz lo que te guste hasta que te paguen por ello".


----------



## pollastre (3 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Antes los metía de 7 en 7... pero en febrero me salieron muy mal las cosas y vi la posibilidad de perder mucho dinero, así que ahora estoy castigada (auto-castigo), en marzo recuperé casi todo, llegué a tener la cuenta en verde, y saqué una parte, decidí estar un tiempo operando de 1 en 1 hasta verlo claro. Y ahora no lo veo nada claro, hay mucha incertidumbre en los mercados.



Hoyga, pues 7 minis es ya una batalla muy respetable, hamija.

Yo suelo operar en paquetes de 10 minis (sí... mi broker no tiene IBEX Plus "gordo", sólo minis), y sí, tienes razón, si te descuidas las hostias pueden ser homéricas.


----------



## kokaine (4 Abr 2010)

Empieza una semana movida, espero que el martes que es fiesta en Murcia no me pille con el pie cambiado.


----------



## Zetaperro (4 Abr 2010)

tic tac, tic tac... cuando se derrumbará todo?


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Abr 2010)

Que monoooooooo. Necesito Bolsaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Que monoooooooo. Necesito Bolsaaaaaaaaa



Hola Lángaro,

Ahora mismo tienes futuros: Eurostoxx, S&P, DJ, divisas...
Por variedad, que no sea.


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

A los buenos días!



pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola Lángaro,
> 
> Ahora mismo tienes futuros: Eurostoxx, S&P, DJ, divisas...
> Por variedad, que no sea.



El eurostoxx está cerrado hoy  como todo lo europeo en general.


----------



## mercenario (5 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola Lángaro,
> 
> Ahora mismo tienes futuros: Eurostoxx, S&P, DJ, divisas...
> Por variedad, que no sea.



los futuros DJ, NQ S&P y las divisas sí que están abiertos pero el eurostoxx a mí me aparece como cerrado.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> El eurostoxx está cerrado hoy  como todo lo europeo en general.



Con CFDs sí que se puede operar.


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Con CFDs sí que se puede operar.



Con IGMarkets ¿verdad? 

Prefiero no opinar sobre mercados paralelos.


----------



## Samzer (5 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Prefiero no opinar sobre mercados paralelos.



¿Para-lelos?


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2010)

Lo sé ....

Algún día veré la luz.


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Que monoooooooo. Necesito Bolsaaaaaaaaa




Bue, si tanto lo echas en falta, tienes también el Forex... ese sí que no cierra ni aunque le echen agua.

A falta de chulibex, yo me he sacado esta mañana unos buenos leurines con el EUR/USD, pillando el tramo de 1.348x a 1.346x que hemos tenido. Además requiere un margen relativamente reducido, ideal para cuentas pequeñas (<€50K). 

Si compras €100K, el margen requerido es tan sólo de unos €680, una bagatela. Con eso, cada milésima de cambio sacas $100 limpios. Si compras €1M, el margen requerido va en torno a €6.800, una cantidad todavía muy razonable para las cantidades que estás moviendo. Sacar $1000 por milésima en el cambio empieza a tener cierto color, ¿verdad? 

En fin, te cuento esto por si no conocías esta opción para hacer trading (lo mismo ya lo sabías y no te cuento nada nuevo), pero vamos, es que como te veía aburridillo y tó enmonao... ::

Edito: ojete calor, que el FX es un mercado muy (y digo muy) líquido, y cuando le da por la volatilidad, puede darte algún susto que otro. Insisto en que igual que sacas $1000 por milésima, eso funciona en las dos direcciones, y te aseguro que perder $1000 por milésima no es algo que recomiende a gente con afecciones cardíacas. Excercise with utmost caution, you've been warned xD


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> El eurostoxx está cerrado hoy  como todo lo europeo en general.





mercenario dijo:


> los futuros DJ, NQ S&P y las divisas sí que están abiertos pero el eurostoxx a mí me aparece como cerrado.



Perdón, perdón, perdón. :o:o



pollastre dijo:


> Bue, si tanto lo echas en falta, tienes también el Forex... ese sí que no cierra ni aunque le echen agua.
> 
> A falta de chulibex, yo me he sacado esta mañana unos buenos leurines con el EUR/USD, pillando el tramo de 1.348x a 1.346x que hemos tenido. Además requiere un margen relativamente reducido, ideal para cuentas pequeñas (<€50K).
> 
> ...



Si, pollastre, pero como te vaya a la contra... puedes palmar como un campeón.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola Lángaro,
> 
> Ahora mismo tienes futuros: Eurostoxx, S&P, DJ, divisas...
> Por variedad, que no sea.



gracias Pecata, el problema (y muuuuu gordo) es que me he quedado comprado con todo desde el miercoles. Y paso de meter otro dinero diferente del que tengo para invertir.
Mañana a primera hora me salgo haya gap arriba o abajo...... bueno si hay abajo igual espero un poco...........::::::


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Perdón, perdón, perdón. :o:o
> 
> 
> 
> Si, pollastre, pero como te vaya a la contra... puedes palmar como un campeón.



Me has pillado justo cuando estaba editando mi post :cook: precisamente para evitar dar una falsa imagen de que el FX es la panacea, Dios me libre de confundir a nadie.

Así que he añadido mi particular _disclaimer_ al final del post, y eso


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> gracias Pecata, el problema (y muuuuu gordo) es que me he quedado comprado con todo desde el miercoles. Y paso de meter otro dinero diferente del que tengo para invertir.
> Mañana a primera hora me salgo haya gap arriba o abajo...... bueno si hay abajo igual espero un poco...........::::::



Se avecina semana bajista.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Abr 2010)

Cojonudo, jejejejejejejeje (mode ironic on-ísimo)


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Abr 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Esto de días festivos sin bolsa es aburrido... y encima, aquí, con un viento que pfff.

Sobre la semana bajista, bueno también lo creo, pero me da miedo que tantos estén de acuerdo. Me consuela que la gran mayoría (u eso creo) no tuvo eggs para quedarse comprado para el Martes.

Como he leído en otro lado, las subidas explosivas por masivos cierres de cortos se acaba... ya los han ordeñado mucho y los que no han tirado la toalla se han cambiado de bando. 

Los Ositos han muerto, por tanto los Toritos corren peligro, ahora les toca a ellos. 

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

¿Creyeron que desde la profesionalización de mis informes ya no iba a soltar prenda?

¿Lo creyeron de verdad?

Pues *NO*, estaban uds. totalmente equivocados, voy a seguir aportando información interesante a este hilo y además de forma gratuita, pero ya no se tratará de mis informes sobre timing, ahora se tratará de estadísticas.

Cada día, a media mañana, publicaré una estadística de periodo mensual sobre valores de un determinado grupo que ira desde el dia de la publicación al mes entero siguiente. Ojo, una estadística *no es una predicción ni tiene nada que ver*, solo es un índice de probabilidad, puede fallar estrepitosamente, acertar, quedarse corta, todo depende del momentum del valor en un momento determinado. Sin embargo, puede ser un factor más que ayuda en el análisis, una posibilidad a favor o en contra de lo que dicen nuestras interpretaciones sobre un gráfico.

Lo bueno de la estadística es que nos ayuda a encontrar estacionalidades favorables o desfavorables y eso hace aumentar las probabilidades de éxito en la apuesta por un valor o índice concreto.

Aunque ya lo he explicado anteriormente, aquí va una lista de los puntos que llevarán mis estadísticas:

- Media ponderada de subida/bajada porcentual entre la apertura y el cierre.
- Media ponderada de subida/bajada porcentual del volumen.
- Media de años de la estadística para el periodo estudiado.
- Media ponderada de subida/bajada porcentual de cierre a cierre.
- Media ponderada de subida/bajada porcentual de gaps de apertura.
- Media ponderada entre mínimo y máximo (volatilidad).
- Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad)

Las estadísticas que pondré cada día:

- Lunes: Acciones del Ibex
- Martes: Acciones del Eurostoxx
- Miércoles: Acciones del Mercado contínuo, que cotizan con CFDs.
- Jueves: Acciones del Dow Jones
- Viernes: Acciones del Nasdaq
- Sábado: Indices mundiales
- Domingo: Bios

Dentro de un rato pongo la primera entrega mientras me comentan que les parece la idea.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

Aquí un oso aguantando cortos en TL5 ampliando en el último minuto de la sesión a 11,90...

Por supuesto con mi frase´, que ya se ha hecho del hilo:

"De aquí a Cáritas si hace falta"

XDDDD


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Abr 2010)

Pues yo estoy comprado, pero no por tener egg, si no mas bien por ser un capullo.......

Mulder yo te agradezco toda la información que nos puedas proporcionar, aunque creo que no sabré usarla, pero ya la comentará alguien.........


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2010)

Luca, un tío bregado como tú. Mira que entrar sin marcarte un SL sólo por la cabezonería de que iban a bajar 
Espero que finalmente escapes bien de esta.

Btw, buenos días a todos, festivo aún en estas tierras


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Luca, un tío bregado como tú. Mira que entrar sin marcarte un SL sólo por la cabezonería de que iban a bajar
> Espero que finalmente escapes bien de esta.
> 
> Btw, buenos días a todos, festivo aún en estas tierras



Me voy a dedicar a vender análisis en cuanto pueda...

Cuando tenga la cuenta en verde lo dejo... sólo operaré en big guanos y fuera, estoy quemado de la bolsa, estas vacaciones sin mercado he estado muy relajado y tranquilo, cada vez lo veo más claro.

Cuando vea que baja muy fuerte, me meto corto, si la hostia es "apocalíptica" largo en matildes y las olvidas durante al menos 6 meses.

Así voy a operar a partir de recuperar el verde, 1 o 2 veces al año. y pasando de hacer nada en laterales.


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Luca, un tío bregado como tú. Mira que entrar sin marcarte un SL sólo por la cabezonería de que iban a bajar
> Espero que finalmente escapes bien de esta.
> 
> Btw, buenos días a todos, festivo aún en estas tierras



Si aquí también, se respira tranquilidad, pero los 'turistas' madrileños ya pusieron los pies en polvorosa


----------



## Deudor (5 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Dentro de un rato pongo la primera entrega mientras me comentan que les parece la idea.



Que nos va a parecer... Fenomenal.


PD: Bastante mejor idea que la de cobrar por los análisis.


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Que nos va a parecer... Fenomenal.
> 
> PD: Bastante mejor idea que la de cobrar por los análisis.



La idea de cobrar por los análisis es buena y de hecho tuve cierta presión de otros por hacerlo, aunque entiendo que a los demás no os lo parezca tanto.

Bueno en el siguiente post va la estadística.


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

RESUMEN ESTADISTICO SOBRE EL IBEX

Periodo de 05-04-2010 a 05-05-2010

OC: -1.84% ABE.MC VV: +18.30% +12.96 años CC: +0.02% GG: +0.08% HL: +1.78% D: +5272.70%
OC: +1.02% ABG.MC VV: +38.34% +9.29 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.14% HL: +2.54% D: +1359.16%
OC: +2.70% ACS.MC VV: +36.58% +10.19 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.06% HL: +2.14% D: +1430.39%
OC: +5.42% ACX.MC VV: +88.00% +14.74 años CC: +0.18% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.12% D: +1836.19%
OC: +1.74% ANA.MC VV: +33.04% +15.45 años CC: +0.20% GG: +0.14% HL: +1.91% D: +1397.01%
OC: +6.14% BBVA.MC VV: +23.03% +15.12 años CC: +0.14% GG: -0.04% HL: +1.68% D: +1124.33%
OC: +1.89% BKT.MC VV: +230.94% +15.54 años CC: +0.09% GG: +0.03% HL: +1.85%  D: +2762.92%
OC: +1.39% BME.MC VV: +9.69% +2.80 años CC: +0.20% GG: +0.16% HL: +1.97% D: +3.33%
OC: +4.05% BTO.MC VV: +123.79% +14.87 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.80% D: +948.49%
OC: +7.26% CRI.MC VV: +4.67% +2.0 años CC: +0.20% GG: -0.02% HL: +1.37% D: +1.68%
OC: +1.06% ELE.MC VV: +25.85% +15.09 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.10% HL: +1.63% D: +849.69%
OC: +2.64% ENG.MC VV: +8.55% +5.41 años CC: +0.14% GG: +0.06% HL: +1.63% D: +377.13%
OC: +7.21% EVA.MC VV: +30.19% +8.09 años CC: +0.17% GG: -0.05% HL: +1.97% D: +1023.21%
OC: +5.61% FCC.MC VV: +48.77% +15.25 años CC: +0.15% GG: -0.02% HL: +1.92% D: +1649.27%
OC: +5.20% FER.MC VV: +11.56% +7.41 años CC: +0.16% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.48% D: +871.82%
OC: +7.37% GAM.MC VV: +15.27% +6.77 años CC: +0.34% GG: +0.10% HL: +2.53% D: +635.99%
OC: +1.71% GAS.MC VV: +66.12% +16.0 años CC: +0.14% GG: +0.08% HL: +1.93% D: +2238.53%
OC: +3.20% GRF.MC VV: +7.68% +2.80 años CC: +0.22% GG: +0.12% HL: +1.92% D: +104.68%
OC: -2.50% IBLA.MC VV: +14.12% +6.74 años CC: 0.00% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.21% D: 0.0%
OC: -0.54% IBR.MC VV: +4.28% +2.58 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.14% HL: +1.63% D: +0.02%
OC: -2.94% IDR.MC VV: +10.02% +8.06 años CC: 0.00% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.11% D: 0.0%
OC: +0.38% ITX.MC VV: +6.53% +6.09 años CC: +0.03% GG: +0.02% HL: +1.88% D: +2943.46%
OC: +5.52% MAP.MC VV: +56.07% +15.58 años CC: +0.22% GG: +0.04% HL: +1.94% D: +1435.20%
OC: +6.88% MTS.MC VV: +26.05% +2.83 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.05% HL: +2.39% D: +9.69%
OC: +7.08% OHL.MC VV: +39.21% +10.77 años CC: +0.24% GG: +0.01% HL: +2.26% D: +5392.61%
OC: +5.49% POP.MC VV: +38.23% +15.80 años CC: +0.18% GG: +0.01% HL: +1.71% D: +1316.57%
OC: +1.60% REE.MC VV: +11.34% +7.41 años CC: +0.06% GG: +0.01% HL: +1.62% D: +1494.16%
OC: +1.24% REP.MC VV: +20.54% +13.80 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.07% HL: +1.73% D: +1896.36%
OC: +2.67% SAB.MC VV: +14.71% +6.48 años CC: +0.05% GG: -0.02% HL: +1.40% D: +1296.66%
OC: +7.25% SAN.MC VV: +16.49% +15.83 años CC: +0.24% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.78% D: +998.42%
OC: +3.45% SYV.MC VV: +78.97% +16.25 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.16% HL: +2.25% D: +1136.98%
OC: +1.15% TEF.MC VV: +15.12% +16.19 años CC: +0.09% GG: +0.05% HL: +1.60% D: +2473.98%
OC: +0.98% TL5.MC VV: +12.80% +4.22 años CC: +0.30% GG: +0.27% HL: +2.30% D: +87.60%
OC: -0.28% TRE.MC VV: +14.64% +2.80 años CC: +0.14% GG: +0.15% HL: +2.03% D: +99.18%

Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> RESUMEN ESTADISTICO SOBRE EL IBEX
> 
> Periodo de 2010-04-05 a 2010-05-05



Hola Mulder.

No entiendo las fechas del periodo... se supone que son datos a un mes, pero como es a futuro, que es, una regresion? o las medias del pasado?

Si es una regresión por favor pon el intervalo de confianza.

Tampoco creo que sobre estos datos hagas las predicciones.. o si ¿? 

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola Mulder.
> 
> No entiendo las fechas del periodo... se supone que son datos a un mes, pero como es a futuro, que es, una regresion? o las medias del pasado?
> 
> ...



La estadística se hace a nivel diario, es decir se coge cada dia del año y se hace una media sobre lo que sucede ese dia, a la hora de poner un mes se suman las medias o se obtiene una media de lo que sucede esos dias.

El OC es una suma acumulada de todo el mes, pero los gaps son una media de las sumas acumuladas de todo el mes, el volumen también. Hay dias que caen en fin de semana un año y en otro año no, por eso el número de años sale un poco raro, pero sirve para hacerse una idea de la antiguedad de los datos del valor (estadistica más fiable) y también se usa para calcular el dato de fiabilidad.

La estadística se hace hasta el 2009 en esta ocasión, el año que viene la estadística será hasta 2010, no hay ningún dato de 2010 en esa estadística y por supuesto hay factores como la gran caida de 2008 y el gran rebote de 2009 por estas fechas que influyen en los datos, por esa razón no pueden usarse para hacer predicciones, pero ayudan a conocer periodos estacionales sobre determinados valores, aunque hay que puntualizar siempre que todo depende del momentum de un valor determinado de los mercados en general, la estadística *suele* cumplirse pero podría no hacerlo.

Los % de OC de la estadística funcionan bastante bien para calcular objetivos según he podido comprobar en mi experiencia, al menos si se hacen desde un evento de timing. 

Es decir, se busca un mínimo (evento de timing) y un periodo concreto en la estadística desde ese mínimo, entonces se calcula el % de OC sobre el precio actual desde el mínimo del evento y se suele acertar la gran mayoría de las veces con el objetivo.

En cuanto tenga algo de tiempo pondré una página web explicando en un mismo sitio lo que estoy explicando aquí a trozos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

Buenas.

Gracias por la explicación.

Y digo yo...

No podríamos crar un modelo de regresión econométrico con varias variables?

Por ejemplo: inflación, tipo de interés, volumen y precio.

Matemáticamente podemos ver el impacto de cada variable para descartarla como explicativa o no...

Sería un modelo que a l/p incluso podría explicar las bajadas de 2008.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

Pare conseguir un modelo "bueno" necesitamos variables matemáticas y sociales.

Las sociales puden ser: nº de noticias en prensa y tv nº de operaciones insider, volumen de MM...


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Gracias por la explicación.
> 
> ...



Bueno yo no me meto en temas de fundamentales, pero todo puede hacerse, siempre además que la información sea fácil de obtener o alguien haga de 'chino currante' para conseguir la información 

Yo soy una persona sola con conocimientos de programación, bases de datos y por supuesto de bolsa. Automatizo todo lo que puedo y ya me cuesta mi trabajo conseguir gráficos lo suficientemente lejanos en el tiempo.


----------



## donpepito (5 Abr 2010)

Buenos días...

Como han ido las vacaciones?


U.S. stock futures higher with jobs, Fed in focus Indications - MarketWatch


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

No es fundamentales, es econometría, lo más parecido que hay a la alquimia... porqué te crees que los economistas nos des-0_0-namos de las estadísticas.. sabemos cocinarlas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

DP muy interesante esto..

_"The Fed holds a closed-door meeting on Monday to review the discount rate, now at 0.75%. That rate is what Fed banks charge to institutions seeking emergency funds. Markets will face plenty of Fed speak this week from Fed Chairman Bernanke and others, while bond auctions worth over $200 billion will run Monday through Thursday. "_


Por cierto, algçun chivatazo de NVAX? está muy parada... GTXI empieza a estar interesante... DPTR también.


----------



## donpepito (5 Abr 2010)

Esta es la semana de NVAX, ha llegado el momento...

GTXi, desde que merck finalizó el acuerdo no me gusta, además han abandonado muchos fondos.

Ahora es fácil manipularla.

DPTR, la voy a seguir unos días, es una acc. para trading, al estilo DRYS, buen vol díario.

SNSS / CYCC ... interesantes para ABRIL.

GNVC, ejemplo PUMP and DUMP, desde dentro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Esta es la semana de NVAX, ha llegado el momento...
> 
> GTXi, desde que merck finalizó el acuerdo no me gusta, además han abandonado muchos fondos.
> 
> ...




Voy a empezar a comprar y olvidar algunos valores con apuestas pequeñas, no más de 2000 acciones con órdenes de venta a un mes vista con +30%...


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

El eurusd sigue bajando con ganas, hoy ha empezado con gap tremendo a la baja y sigue haciendo mínimos semanales, sin embargo el oro y el petroleo no lo acaban de notar mucho.


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Ahora a las 16:00 se supone que nos dan 2 datos:

Índice ISM no manufacturero (mar) Anterior:53,0 Esperado:Entre 53,3 y 54,1

Venta de viviendas pendientes (feb) Anterior:-7.6% Esperado:Entre -1,0% y -0.5%

y a las 17:30 la decisión de tipos de la Fed, que es lo importante. Sin cambios a largo plazo= 1200. Cualquier cosa que varíe= Corrección 

Un saludo


----------



## donpepito (5 Abr 2010)

Keryx Biopharmaceuticals - Google Finance


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Abr 2010)

como puede estar en el PM el Santander subiendo un 1.74%?. No toca corrección hoy o mañana? o es que la cotización del San en los USA no va relacionada con el Ibex?


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> como puede estar en el PM el Santander subiendo un 1.74%?. No toca corrección hoy o mañana? o es que la cotización del San en los USA no va relacionada con el Ibex?



Que yo sepa esa cotización corresponde al jueves pasado, el mercado de acciones no abrió el viernes, creo que hoy si que abre pero no estoy seguro en absoluto, si alguien pudiera confirmarlo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Abr 2010)

en una pagina que estoy viendo aparece como va el PM, ahora esta solo a un 0.22%.


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

Parece que hay guano para hoy, hemos empezado bien....


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2010)

A las cuatro, a las cuatro lo sabremos con mayor certeza.

Falta un tironcito al alza.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2010)

Siempre que habla el barbas el foro tiembla


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Abr 2010)

No entiendo nada. Decís que todo esta cayendo, pero miro los datos en mi ordenador y me ponen que estamos en verde, en particular el SAn +1.53% ...............

Me estoy perdiendo algo????


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2010)

Ahora mismo están los índices en verde.


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> No entiendo nada. Decís que todo esta cayendo, pero miro los datos en mi ordenador y me ponen que estamos en verde, en particular el SAn +1.53% ...............
> 
> Me estoy perdiendo algo????



A las 15:30 que es cuando tradicionalmente empiezan los gringos se han puesto a caer con fuerza, aunque no han perdido el verde en ningún momento, eso es cierto, pero desde luego lo parecía. A lo mejor era solo un cierre de gap, pero tampoco lo han llegado a cerrar del todo.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2010)

La sobre compra es brutal aunque como bien es sabido puede estar en esa posición durante muchas jornadas.

En cualquier momento le pueden dar para el pelo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

Vaya meneos pega NVAX....

En SNSS hemos cerrado GAP,. va a subir con fuerza...

Tengo que verle los fundamentales, si no tiene deuda no le afectará el tema de la subida/bajada de tipos...


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2010)

¿a qué hora española habla el barbas?


----------



## donpepito (5 Abr 2010)

Si, he comprado en 2.33USD algunas, me ha entrado la orden en la barrida de hace unos minutos.


----------



## destr0 (5 Abr 2010)

Una pregunta a los interdineros, ahora que al fin tengo abierta la cuenta:

¿A qué hora piden garantía completa en lugar de la intradía en forex?


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Una pregunta a los interdineros, ahora que al fin tengo abierta la cuenta:
> 
> ¿A qué hora piden garantía completa en lugar de la intradía en forex?



Debe ser a las 21:30 porque a las 22 cierran y siempre las piden media hora antes de que cierren, los dias que los gringos abren hasta las 17:30 las piden a las 17.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Abr 2010)

Esto está subiendo? afectará al Ibex el hecho (hipotético) de que los americanos cerrasen en positivo?


----------



## donpepito (5 Abr 2010)

SNSS, confirmada la ruptura... XD


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Esto está subiendo? afectará al Ibex el hecho (hipotético) de que los americanos cerrasen en positivo?



Si esto sigue así, mañana abrirán los índices con un GAP al alza tal y como había previsto Mulder.

Está por ver que los americanos consigan cerrar en positivo. El nivel de sobre compra es muy elevado y en un plis plas lo pueden tirar abajo.


----------



## kokaine (5 Abr 2010)

Hola amigos, que tal las vacaciones/puente espero que mejor que las mias, que he tenido tela de curro.

Como estoy 100% liquidez he tenido tiempo de investigar un poco por ahí y me temo que el guano si no es en verano (como pronostica Mulder) no va ir mucho mas alla.

Aparte del consabido tema de las subidas de tipos de interés (que creo que para cuando lleguen van a estar mas que descontadas), del guano español no nos libra nadie.

No se si seguis otros hilos y se comenta mucho y puedo asegurar que es verdad por contactos personales con directivos de banca, que el SAN ha abierto la veda de los depositos dando un interes nada despreciable del 4%, ha esto ya le han seguido Banesto, y Sabadell; incluso ING esta empezando a subir los tipos de interes. ¿y todo esto porque? ¿ Y porque ahora?....Pues porque resulta que este año hay unos vencimientos brutales de deuda de estos bancos (cedulas, participaciones preferentes...etc) y el SAN en concreto esta claro que va a tener un fin de año muy jodido por este tema. A eso sumemosle las provisiones de morosidad y todo esto hace un cocktail muy explosivo que quizas estan empezando a descontar ya las caidas que tienen en bolsa (y lo que les esta costando llegar a maximos del año).

Ahi os pongo una tabla de vencimientos:







Así que creo que va a ser hora de ponerse serio con el tio botas y esperar que suba algo para meterle un buen cargador.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2010)

juas,

De vuelta de comer una buena paellita, al parecer mi última comida no-Cáritas  

Vaya guano más rico para hoy, no?  El futuro del S&P estaba esta mañana a 1177 y ya va por 1183


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> juas,
> 
> De vuelta de comer una buena paellita, al parecer mi última comida no-Cáritas
> 
> Vaya guano más rico para hoy, no?  El futuro del S&P estaba esta mañana a 1177 y ya va por 1183



mi inocencia es enorme y no entiendo cuando hablas....... supongo que estaras en plan irónico??????????ienso:

lo digo por lo del guano o realmente lo esperas a ultima hora?


----------



## destr0 (5 Abr 2010)

Efecto barbas on


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Efecto barbas on



Al € le han dado un mordisco contra el $ y el Yen.

Han hablado ya desde la FED??


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mi inocencia es enorme y no entiendo cuando hablas....... supongo que estaras en plan irónico??????????ienso:
> 
> lo digo por lo del guano o realmente lo esperas a ultima hora?



Creo que lo dice por mi comentario al inicio de la sesión, ha sido un window dressing en toda regla.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Abr 2010)

Porque coño no se me actualizan los valores en Bankinter?,joer tengo los precios de las semana pasada?

A alguien le pasa lo mismo?


----------



## destr0 (5 Abr 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Al € le han dado un mordisco contra el $ y el Yen.
> 
> Han hablado ya desde la FED??



Empezaban a las 17:30, sí


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2010)

los cortos crujientes en barbacoa...


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Abr 2010)

Señores Calma , lo importante es participar jajaja.

¿Le pedisteis a HL la dirección de donde compraba vaselina al por mayor?.

Bueno, ya veremos como acaba la sesión, cosas más extrañas hemos visto...

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 Abr 2010)

Hola a todos!. Estos meses estaré un poco desaparecidos, pero me gustaría hacer un re-view de los valores que he ido recomendando por fundamentales ultimamente. Este post por tanto, va dedicado a aquellos que niegan la importancia de los fundamentales.:cook:


Hay valores que lo han hecho mejor y otros peor, pero creo que es relevante ver como se han ido comportando relativamente mejor que el índice.

Yo no tengo la play de mulder, pero mi *game boy* a pesar de tener menos gráficos me sigue dando alguna que otra alegría... 

AIZ:

Assurant, Inc. - Google Finance

LYG:

Lloyds Banking Group PLC (ADR) - Google Finance

PLD:

ProLogis - Google Finance


NRG:

NRG Energy, Inc. - Google Finance

PD: Esta es evidentemente, una cagada. Y como al César lo que es del César, esta es una de las que el oráculo mulderiano, no aprobo

FR: 

First Industrial Realty Trust, Inc. - Google Finance

Igual que las PLD, pero mucho más especulativas, esta empresa noha ganado pasta sino recuerdo mal en más de un trienio...

Y creo que ya. Para Julio habrá una reestructuración de los valores recomendados. 

Saludos!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Abr 2010)

Esta semana tenemos analisis mulderiano de propina o ya nos jodemos y empezamos a palmar ? ::

Pues voy jodido hoija , justo ahora que estaba a puntito de ver mi cuenta en verde 

¿ quienes pensais venir a la cena de Madrid ? propongo invitar a Mulder como anfitrion honorifico ( mode hiperpelota on )


----------



## donpepito (5 Abr 2010)

La Reserva Federal informó el lunes que su Junta de Gobernadores se reunió para discutir sobre la tasa de interés que cobra a los bancos por los préstamos de emergencia, o tasa de descuento, pero no hizo ningún anuncio sobre un aumento de esa tasa. 

La Fed señaló en su sitio en Internet que su presidente, Ben Bernanke, y los Gobernadores Kevin Warsh, Elizabeth Duke y Daniel Tarullo se reunieron a las 11:15 a.m. (1515 GMT) para analizar la tasa de descuento.

Cuando la Fed anunció al final de la semana pasada que su junta discutiría la tasa de descuento en la reunión regular, algunos analistas especularon que un aumento en esa tasa podría anunciarse el lunes. Sin embargo, la reunión no sugería eso ya que la Fed realiza muchas reuniones regulares para discutir sobre la tasa de descuento.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Esta semana tenemos analisis mulderiano de propina o ya nos jodemos y empezamos a palmar ? ::
> 
> Pues voy jodido hoija , justo ahora que estaba a puntito de ver mi cuenta en verde
> 
> ¿ quienes pensais venir a la cena de Madrid ? propongo invitar a Mulder como anfitrion honorifico ( mode hiperpelota on )



Veamos zulo que andas perdido...

Mulder va a cobrar a partir de ahora por su "quiniela"

La semana pasada dijo que teníamos subidas peponianas y después cambió a guano y ahora dijo que dijo subidas (modo resumido)

Mañana nos enteraremos si dijo que dijo que dijo guano en vez de subidas XDDDD...

No, ya en serio.. está el ambiente caldeado.. deberíamos tener guano.. pero claro.. deberíamos... yo voy largo en Nasdaq de todas maneras...


----------



## donpepito (5 Abr 2010)

Cuando el respetado banquero Bernie Madoff se entregó a las autoridades en diciembre del 2008 tras confesar su responsabilidad en la mayor estafa piramidal de la historia, el estupor en Wall Street fue impresionante. Miles de personas anónimas se quedaron de piedra al comprobar que los ahorros de su vida se habían esfumado, aunque no fueron los únicos. También hubo una legión de ricos, estrellas y famosos que descubrieron que muchas de sus inversiones se habían evaporado. 

Uno de ellos fue el actor John Malkovich, quien al parecer llegó a perder más de 1,6 millones de euros de un fondo de inversiones manejado por Madoff. Una vez que se destapó la trama y con el ex financiero condenado a pasar el resto de su vida entre rejas, los responsables de la liquidación de los activos de la empresa Bernard L. Madoff Investment Securities LLC atribuyeron al actor y director estadounidense solo medio millón de euros de pérdidas. 

Una decisión que evidentemente no ha gustado al protagonista de películas como _Retrato de una dama _ o _El secreto de Mary Reilly _, cuyos abogados no han tardado en recurrir la decisión del administrador legal de los bienes, Irving Picard, ante un tribunal de Nueva York para exigir que Malkovich recupere la totalidad de su inversión. 

Malkovich, de 56 años, se suma a una interminable lista de caras conocidas de Hollywood timadas por el que fuera presidente del Nasdaq, como el director Steven Spielberg, el productor Jeffrey Katzenberg, el guionista Eric Roth, el actor Kevin Bacon y su mujer Kyra Sedgwick o la legendaria Zsa Zsa Gabor. También celebridades como el premio Nobel de la paz Elie Wiesel y el periodista Larry King. 

TAMBIEN PEDRO ALMODOVAR Hace un año se publicó una lista con las más de 13.000 personas estafadas por Madoff, en la que aparecían también estrellas locales como el bateador Sandy Koufax, y el senador demócrata Frank Lautenberg. En España salieron mal parados Pedro Almodóvar, Alicia Koplowitz, Juan Abelló, Manuel Jove y José Lladró.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Veamos zulo que andas perdido...
> 
> Mulder va a cobrar a partir de ahora por su "quiniela"
> 
> ...



No os preocupeis por los analisis de Mulder, ya os dire yo cuando comprar urbas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No os preocupeis por los analisis de Mulder, ya os dire yo cuando comprar urbas



Hasta 2012 y no se vea que pasa con la nueva ley de suelo yo las dejaría tranquilas.


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Cuando el respetado banquero Bernie Madoff se entregó a las autoridades en diciembre del 2008 tras confesar su responsabilidad en la mayor estafa piramidal de la historia, el estupor en Wall Street fue impresionante. Miles de personas anónimas se quedaron de piedra al comprobar que los ahorros de su vida se habían esfumado, aunque no fueron los únicos. También hubo una legión de ricos, estrellas y famosos que descubrieron que muchas de sus inversiones se habían evaporado.
> 
> Uno de ellos fue el actor John Malkovich, quien al parecer llegó a perder más de 1,6 millones de euros de un fondo de inversiones manejado por Madoff. Una vez que se destapó la trama y con el ex financiero condenado a pasar el resto de su vida entre rejas, los responsables de la liquidación de los activos de la empresa Bernard L. Madoff Investment Securities LLC atribuyeron al actor y director estadounidense solo medio millón de euros de pérdidas.
> 
> ...



¿eso quiere decir que habrá película con el tema compitiendo con Wall Street 2? 

No estaría nada mal una peli sobre Madoff donde aparezca como un auténtico ogro, me reiría mucho.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Abr 2010)

Hoygan, hamijos, ¿dónde está mi guano?

Me he puesto corta en eurusd esta mañana, me he ausentado todo el día (comida familiar en el pueblo y tal, desconexión total, ya sabéis), vuelvo y me encuentro todo igual...

Así no hay quien gane nada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hasta 2012 y no se vea que pasa con la nueva ley de suelo yo las dejaría tranquilas.



Luca xd , pense que los 3  te harian ver el ironic mode ::

Si de verdad alguien me hace caso en este foro en lo que a bolsa se refiere es que necesita urgentemente un psiquiatra


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2010)

la bolsa puede ser maravillosa

la crujida buena vendrá mañana en europa con todos los que estén cortos desde el viernes, un sudor frío les va a dar cuando abra mercado


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Abr 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> la bolsa puede ser maravillosa
> 
> la crujida buena vendrá mañana en europa con todos los que estén cortos desde el viernes, un sudor frío les va a dar cuando abra mercado



Tu siempre tan delicado... xD

Nen@s que tal el culete...?? He visto una esquina oscurita en la que seguro me harían menos daño juuuasss.

Bueno seamos optimistas, ya no nos queda otra (cierren las ventanas, que os veo venir...jaja). 

En fin... pupita allá voy...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tu siempre tan delicado... xD
> 
> Nen@s que tal el culete...?? He visto una esquina oscurita en la que seguro me harían menos daño juuuasss.
> 
> ...



Wata, en peores plazas hemos toreado...


----------



## Wataru_ (5 Abr 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Wata, en peores plazas hemos toreado...



Eso estate segura, pffff xDDD

Buenas noches a todos ^__^!


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2010)

¿Cerrar cortos?

Se me acaba de bloquear la cuenta de Interdín (puñeteros teclados inhalámbricos ) y en el teléfono de Madrizzz que dan no responde nadie. Ya les he enviado un correo, espero que estén operativos antes de las 8 de mañana.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cerrar cortos?
> 
> Se me acaba de bloquear la cuenta de Interdín (puñeteros teclados inhalámbricos ) y en el teléfono de Madrizzz que dan no responde nadie. Ya les he enviado un correo, espero que estén operativos antes de las 8 de mañana.



Si es que, ya lo hemos dicho muchas veces.
Interdin es de pobres.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cerrar cortos?
> 
> Se me acaba de bloquear la cuenta de Interdín (puñeteros teclados inhalámbricos ) y en el teléfono de Madrizzz que dan no responde nadie. Ya les he enviado un correo, espero que estén operativos antes de las 8 de mañana.


----------



## Mulder (5 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cerrar cortos?
> 
> Se me acaba de bloquear la cuenta de Interdín (puñeteros teclados inhalámbricos ) y en el teléfono de Madrizzz que dan no responde nadie. Ya les he enviado un correo, espero que estén operativos antes de las 8 de mañana.



¿que ha pasado? ¿has metido la clave 3 veces mal y ya no te deja entrar o algo así?


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2010)

Exacto. El receptor del teclado estaba tapado por el portátil y cuando escribía con el sobremesa no recibía todas las letras :S


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

Bueno, las bajadas de Mulder para el ESPE me parece amí que tendrán que esperar...

Pepitoria, siempre lo sabes todo al cierre, no estaría de más que compartieras alguna vez algo... curiosamente nunca pierdes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 Abr 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Exacto. El receptor del teclado estaba tapado por el portátil y cuando escribía con el sobremesa no recibía todas las letras :S



Bueno los CFD hasta que no esté el mercado en subasta de apertura no se pueden cerrar asín que no problemo!!!

Mañana voy a jugar como en la ruleta, cierro posición corta por el doble para ponerme largo y recuperar... entonces seguro que cae a plomo jajaja...

Hoy me he ganado un 7% con el Nasdaq... creo que pasaré del chulibex para siempre...

Cartera que me voy a configurar:

DPTR

NVAX

SNSS

MPEL

Y me falta una de azucar y otra de hierro/acero... y las voy a dejar tooooodo el tiempo que haga flata hasta que llegue el guano.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Abr 2010)

Hola chicos. Espero que hayáis pasado unas buenas Pascuas. Suerte mañana (más a los largos -yo- que a los cortos).


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pepitoria, siempre lo sabes todo al cierre, no estaría de más que compartieras alguna vez algo... curiosamente nunca pierdes...



<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Zn-PtO6KSU"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0Zn-PtO6KSU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></object>

::


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno los CFD hasta que no esté el mercado en subasta de apertura no se pueden cerrar asín que no problemo!!!



Últimamente sólo opero con futuros y estoy corto en EX a 2.908. Espero poder cerrarlo a las 8 en punto ::


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno, las bajadas de Mulder para el ESPE me parece amí que tendrán que esperar...
> 
> Pepitoria, siempre lo sabes todo al cierre, no estaría de más que compartieras alguna vez algo... curiosamente nunca pierdes...



Que va, las ganas mías de no palmar con los largos que tengo abiertos desde la semana pasada ::

Mañana tocará ración de Cáritas


----------



## destr0 (6 Abr 2010)

Buena piña se está dando el eur/usd en la última hora. Habrán soltado prenda ya sobre los tipos de descuento de los gusanos, de esa reunión que convocaron por sorpresa para hoy, y de la que no se sabe nada aún?... Mañana parece que habrá menstruación general


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Ayer el S&P, según mi gráfico, hizo una vela que quedó en cierre por fuera de las bollinguer bands, esto solo ha ocurrido 6 veces desde que empezamos el rebote de marzo de 2009 y en 5 ocasiones se bajó al dia siguiente.

De hecho toda la vela de ayer quedó por fuera, lo cual solo ha ocurrido en 4 ocasiones, en dos de ellas la vela siguiente quedó también por fuera aunque fue bajista y en estos últimos casos la tercera vela ya fue de bajada fuerte volviéndo a meterse dentro de las BB.

Esto quiere decir que si los gringos no caen hoy, cosa bastante segura, lo harán mañana con un 100% de seguridad.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2010)

Buenos días,

Acabo de cerrar mis cortos en EX palmando 13 puntos. Pensaba que iba a ser peor 
Interdin me ha solucionado el problema a las 7.57h fffffiiiiiuuuuuu

Datos de hoy:
Los australianos han subido un cuarto de punto el interés hasta el 4,25% como se esperaba y el Nikkei ha caído un 0,76% por la fortaleza del yen.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2010)

destr0 dijo:


> Buena piña se está dando el eur/usd en la última hora. Habrán soltado prenda ya sobre los tipos de descuento de los gusanos, de esa reunión que convocaron por sorpresa para hoy, y de la que no se sabe nada aún?... Mañana parece que habrá menstruación general



Que alegría me he llevado cuando lo he visto. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Abr 2010)

alguien piensa que hoy abriremos al alza? si es así, cuando salirse? yo sigo con mis Gas desde el martes pasado


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Bueno al final que pasa con el chulibex bajará subirá ¿? yo sólo voy palmando 150€ más que la semana pasada en mi CFD y en la preapertura se suele mover mucho...


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Abr 2010)

si alguien puede ver como esta o a cuanto llega en la pre Gas que me lo diga, por favor


----------



## pollastre (6 Abr 2010)

Cuatro días sin chulibex... han sido muchos días. 
Luego lo odias y tal, cuando comienza a dar bandazos con la volatilidad, pero en el fondo le queremos.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2010)

Buenos días,

Tras un mes bastante contemplativo, me uno de nuevo al intradía o, como mínimo, al seguimiento minucioso de las sesiones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien piensa que hoy abriremos al alza? si es así, cuando salirse? yo sigo con mis Gas desde el martes pasado



de momento gap al alza en preapertura de + 0,62 %

Mulder me temo que hoy no aciertas eh


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Tras un mes bastante contemplativo, me uno de nuevo al intradía o, como mínimo, al seguimiento minucioso de las sesiones.



Vas a entrar largo o corto?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Mis perdidas en TL5 se acaban de reducir a la mitad en el pre....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Y siguen bajando.... menos mal


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mis perdidas en TL5 se acaban de reducir a la mitad en el pre....



eso quiere decir que vas largo o corto?


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2010)

Recuerdo que yo opero sólo en el ibex y este, por el momento, no invita a largos. Nos encontramos en un lateral de 400 puntos, entre los 11.200 y los 10.800. A ver si cuelgo cosillas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> eso quiere decir que vas largo o corto?



Que si le mide 35 cm o no... 

Ya en serio. sencillamente es si apuesta por subida o por bajada: largo= subida corto=bajada. busca CFD y lo entenderás.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Abr 2010)

gracias, eso lo entiendo, lo que te preguntaba es si vas largo o corto con TL5, para meterme yo tambien, ya que aqui nadie se moja ultimamente en decir valores del ibex


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Que verde era mi campo.....XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> gracias, eso lo entiendo, lo que te preguntaba es si vas largo o corto con TL5, para meterme yo tambien, ya que aqui nadie se moja ultimamente en decir valores del ibex



Aquí son todos unas mariconas, si aciertan te diran "yalodecíayo" si fallan no abrirán la boca.

Yo voy corto en TL5 pero no merece la pena el riesgo, ni lo intentes.

Claca ha insinuado que podemos tocar los 11200 y bajar hasta 10800


----------



## rosonero (6 Abr 2010)

Buenos días a la forería!!

El mini ya anda en los 11125 pero recuerdo un comentario de Cárpatos del jueves pasado diciendo que las instituciones habían pasado a vender y que el saldo era ya igualado en compras-ventas, vaya que no me fío un pelo de que veamos los 1200 del SP o que el Ibex pueda romper de una vez los 11200.

Por cierto los de tools boerse que es con quien sigo el resto de índices ¿están utilizando otro vencimiento del Eurostoxx y DAX? porqué hace días que no me cuadra con vuestros comentarios y los de Cárpatos ..


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> de momento gap al alza en preapertura de + 0,62 %
> 
> Mulder me temo que hoy no aciertas eh



Bueno, lo que he dicho del S&P a primera hora es cierto, lo que hagan los mercados es otra cosa, pero pensar que acertaré el cierre o no mirando como abre el mercado me parece que es, por decirlo suavemente, algo precipitado.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Ayer el S&P, según mi gráfico, hizo una vela que quedó en cierre por fuera de las bollinguer bands, esto solo ha ocurrido 6 veces desde que empezamos el rebote de marzo de 2009 y en 5 ocasiones se bajó al dia siguiente.
> 
> ...



No sé si lo habrá adelantado ya. Durante la noche el sp se ha quitado buena parte de la subida de ayer y ha llegado a estar en 1182


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, lo que he dicho del S&P a primera hora es cierto, lo que hagan los mercados es otra cosa, pero pensar que acertaré el cierre o no mirando como abre el mercado *me parece que es, por decirlo suavemente, algo precipitado*.



me referia al gap a la baja, eso no es precipitado hubo gap al alza, el resto no lo pongo en duda maestro.

De todas formas, aclarame una cosa sobre el ibex , parece que va perdiendo fuelle y cerrando el gap ¿ podrias hacer un pronostico para hoy ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Dudo mucho que baje... está lateral-alcista.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me referia al gap a la baja, eso no es precipitado hubo gap al alza, el resto no lo pongo en duda maestro.
> 
> De todas formas, aclarame una cosa sobre el ibex , parece que va perdiendo fuelle y cerrando el gap ¿ podrias hacer un pronostico para hoy ?



Tranquilo que no lo aceptará...


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tranquilo que no lo aceptará...



De hecho el Ibex siempre va a su bola, hace lo que le parece. Pero no te creas que no lo acepto, lo hago encantado....


----------



## rosonero (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dudo mucho que baje... está lateral-alcista.



Luca, no te cortes y monta tu propio txiringuito, aquí un local a buen precio ( que me lo quitan delas manos )


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De hecho el Ibex siempre va a su bola, hace lo que le parece. Pero no te creas que no lo acepto, lo hago encantado....



Respecto al ESPE he visto por ahí análisis de correcciones pero con un rebote fuerte...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Luca, no te cortes y monta tu propio txiringuito, aquí un local a buen precio ( que me lo quitan delas manos )



Por algo estará vacío...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA;2644065[B dijo:


> ]Bueno, las bajadas de Mulder para el ESPE me parece amí que tendrán que esperar...[/B]
> 
> Pepitoria, siempre lo sabes todo al cierre, no estaría de más que compartieras alguna vez algo... curiosamente nunca pierdes...



a esto me referia cuando decia que mulder habia fallado en el gap , como no tenemos analisis semanal estoy ciego y sordo ::

Voy a consultar precios de los informes, creo que merece la pena, saldran mas baratos que mis perdidas


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Luca, no te cortes y monta tu propio txiringuito, aquí un local a buen precio ( que me lo quitan delas manos )



Hace un tiempo se me pasaba por la cabeza la idea, tal vez no muy descabellada, de que una razón para que la burbuja inmobiliaria haya sido durante estos años, tras el crash de la de Internet, es que cada vez hará menos falta un 'sitio' donde desarrollar una actvidad teniendo en cuenta que cada día que pasa el mercado electrónico estará mucho más desarrollado.

La burbuja inmobiliaria ha sucedido después del crash de lo que fue la revolución del mercado electrónico, una revolución que entre otras cosas rompe en parte con el concepto tradicional de tener la necesidad de un local o una oficina para montar un negocio.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Minimos del día en el Ibex, de momento alcistas por Beta... los valores ´si pasan de amplificar a copiar cuando se cierre el gap podemos tener un cambio de tendencia, mientras tanto laterales alcistas estamos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace un tiempo se me pasaba por la cabeza la idea, tal vez no muy descabellada, de que una razón para que la burbuja inmobiliaria haya sido durante estos años, tras el crash de la de Internet, es que cada vez hará menos falta un 'sitio' donde desarrollar una actvidad teniendo en cuenta que cada día que pasa el mercado electrónico estará mucho más desarrollado.
> 
> La burbuja inmobiliaria ha sucedido después del crash de lo que fue la revolución del mercado electrónico, una revolución que entre otras cosas rompe en parte con el concepto tradicional de tener la necesidad de un local o una oficina para montar un negocio.



Mulder un Hispanita no sabe montar nada más allá de bares, peluquerías, agencias de viajes y video clubs....


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

Parece que el Ibex quiere cerrar su gap de apertura, por la violencia y rotundidad de los movimientos diríase que lo podría conseguir.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder un Hispanita no sabe montar nada más allá de bares, peluquerías, agencias de viajes y video clubs....



Si, ok, pero la burbuja ha sido mundial, aquí nos lo hemos tomado de otra forma y con una exageración desmadrada, como todo en Hispanistán el sabio señala al cielo y la gente mira el dedo.

De todas formas quiero creer que no todos son así aunque lo sea la inmensa mayoría.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, ok, pero la burbuja ha sido mundial, aquí nos lo hemos tomado de otra forma y con una exageración desmadrada, como todo en Hispanistán el sabio señala al cielo y la gente mira el dedo.
> 
> De todas formas quiero creer que no todos son así aunque lo sea la inmensa mayoría.



Estos negocios se explican porque sólo son rentables a estos precios de arrendamiento y materias primas los negocios que generan caja en B, los otros tienen tantísimo riesgo que no merece la pena ni planteárselo, mejor ponte a estudiar unas oposiciones.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

La mañana parece que va a ser aburridilla, el Stoxx está haciendo un lateral-bajista y no parece tener ganas de romper soportes ni resistencias intradía, nos hace falta un revulsivo en forma de dato.


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2010)

Buenos días.

Luca, en breve aprobarán una normativa EU para comercios virtuales, los cuales deberán de habilitar una dirección física para atender reclamaciones.

Me parece bien, estoy cansado de los vendedores que no dan la cara, cuando hay problemas.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2010)

Como decía en un post anterior, desde marzo que andamos metidos en un lateral que abarca desde los 10.800 hasta los 11.200 apróximadamente. Estando tan cerca de los 11.200 y mientras no los supere, en el ibex no hay espacio para largos, así que vamos a ver lo que tenemos ahí abajo en el caso de que haya sangre.

El primer soporte relevante aparece sobre los 10.835. Forma parte del canal alcista trazado. Inmediatamente después tenemos otro soporte teórico que sale de unir los mínimos más recientes. A esto tenemos que añadir el evidente soporte horizontal de los 10.800. La pérdida de esta zona sería un signo muy claro de deterioro y activaría caídas más severas. La rotura del canal nos dejaría con una proyección a la baja de 600 puntos. Si la cumpliría o no, ya es otro tema. 

Tiene otro flotador tendido sobre los 10.600. En febrero nos recordó su plena vigencia y lo confirmó en marzo, cuando, tras superarla, se subió con muchas ganas. Debería actuar como soporte.

Por último, los mínimos de febrero se explican por sí mismos. Vienen reforzados por el pasado, aunque no se aprecia en la imagen.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Luca, en breve aprobarán una normativa EU para comercios virtuales, los cuales deberán de habilitar una dirección física para atender reclamaciones.
> 
> Me parece bien, estoy cansado de los vendedores que no dan la cara, cuando hay problemas.



Efectivamente, conocía la normativa....

Está ustec muy callado DP... nos puede contar en qué anda liado? le ha buscado los clientes a Mulder? :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Luca, en breve aprobarán una normativa EU para comercios virtuales, los cuales deberán de habilitar una dirección física para atender reclamaciones.
> 
> Me parece bien, estoy cansado de los vendedores que no dan la cara, cuando hay problemas.



Yo tengo un amigo que es inspector de consumo y te puedo decir que abusos y no dar la cara los hay teniendo dirección física o no. Por ejemplo en las grandes superficies comerciales (tal vez quitando el Corte Inglés) se pasan las leyes de consumo por el forro y como no te pongas en plan exigente y conozcas bien la ley siempre intentan colártela. Una vez incluso sabiendo yo lo que decía la ley (tras consultar con mi amigo) ellos seguían diciendo que lo mio era 'imposible'.

Claro que cuatro gritos bien dados ponen las cosas en su sitio.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Veo Pepones.. estamos MUY alcistas en Ibex ahora mismo...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Veo Pepones.. estamos MUY alcistas en Ibex ahora mismo...



Buenos días ^__^!

Pues si, y como pasemos los 11200 podrían dispararse las compras. Así que nada de ampliar las perdidas juas y aguantar un poco el chaparrón.

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Veo Pepones.. estamos MUY alcistas en Ibex ahora mismo...



Los europeos no hemos tenido ración de Pepón 'a la americana' estos dias


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Los europeos no hemos tenido ración de Pepón 'a la americana' estos dias



Tampoco Guano así que no te rías tanto.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Veo Pepones.. estamos MUY alcistas en Ibex ahora mismo...



La gente espera una corrección inminente por la brutal sobrecompra de los índices, especialmente los yankis. Cuando se superen, por poco, pero se superen los 11.200 y la gente empiece a comprar para no perderse el subidón y cierren los cortos, será cuando lo tumben. Durante el lateral de los 11.900 hicieron algo parecido. 

Si bien es de esperar que tarde o temprano se superen los 11.200 y lo estiren bastante (máximo 11.800), dudo que la primera sea la buena. Aunque si los americanos siguen subiendo sin recortes...


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2010)

Estoy con Claca. Hay que engañar a las gacelas que son quienes dan de comer al personal.

Yo mantengo mi corto del Ibex abierto desde 11.020, esperando el guanomaná prometido. A ver como abre yankeeland hoy.


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2010)

yo veo subidas vertiginosas... :baba:






Saludos inocho:


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo veo subidas vertiginosas... :baba:
> 
> Saludos inocho:



Pues a tus amigas, las veo hoy en 3.82 :X. Que malas que son...


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pues a tus amigas, las veo hoy en 3.82 :X. Que malas que son...



y yo en los 4... ::




Saludos ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

En los 4 me planteo meterles cera.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo un amigo que es inspector de consumo y te puedo decir que abusos y no dar la cara los hay teniendo dirección física o no. Por ejemplo en las grandes superficies comerciales (tal vez quitando el Corte Inglés) se pasan las leyes de consumo por el forro y como no te pongas en plan exigente y conozcas bien la ley siempre intentan colártela. Una vez incluso sabiendo yo lo que decía la ley (tras consultar con mi amigo) ellos seguían diciendo que lo mio era 'imposible'.
> 
> Claro que cuatro gritos bien dados ponen las cosas en su sitio.



.
MEJOR que dar cuatro gritos: Una vez que tuve un problema que me tocó especialmente los cojones (una demora a todas luces excesiva en una reparación en un servicio técnico oficial) me fuí a la Oficina del Consumidor del Ayto. y puse una reclamación por escrito.

Parece una chorrada y que estas cosas no valen para nada, pero me llamaron AL DÍA SIGUIENTE para que fuese a recoger el trasto. No el mío reparado, que evidentemente no les dio tiempo, sino uno completamente nuevo. Cuando estas reclamaciones se acumulan se arriesgan a sanciones, esto se nos olvida.

Claro que a veces la tentación de los cuatro gritos (y a veces incluso más) es irrefrenable, porque nos tratan a patadas como consumidores, cuando en otros países el trato a los clientes es lo fundamental, a veces incluso por encima de la calidad del producto.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> MEJOR que dar cuatro gritos: Una vez que tuve un problema que me tocó especialmente los cojones (una demora a todas luces excesiva en una reparación en un servicio técnico oficial) me fuí a la Oficina del Consumidor del Ayto. y puse una reclamación por escrito.
> 
> Parece una chorrada y que estas cosas no valen para nada, pero me llamaron AL DÍA SIGUIENTE para que fuese a recoger el trasto. No el mío reparado, que evidentemente no les dio tiempo, sino uno completamente nuevo. Cuando estas reclamaciones se acumulan se arriesgan a sanciones, esto se nos olvida.
> ...



Pues si, una denuncia por escrito siempre es lo mejor si insisten en no querer atenderte bien. En mi caso se trataba del ordenador de mi cuñado que nos decían que teníamos que contactar nosotros con la casa (solo llevaba 1 mes comprado y le avisé que no lo hiciera llí pero no hizo caso) y yo les decía que se tenían que hacer cargo ellos pero se negaban en redondo, al final armamos algo de escandalo y nos pasaron con el superior del vendedor que cambió el chip a un plan totalmente diligente.

De todas formas mi amigo el inspector también me dice que no todo se soluciona mediante reclamanción al ayuntamiento, prueba a demandar a una línea aerea y conocerás el sonido del silencio absoluto


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Telefonica nos chiva sobrecompra... y creación de Suelo...

Dejemos el guano para 2011...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Mix estás por ahí?

Dime si estás de acuerdo con pillar esta...

Vale (ADR) - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

DP cómo ves las Agen?

Estoy puliendo una cartera Yanki... en plan buy&hold for a long time.. ya que me voy a tomar unas vacaciones bolseras que he cerrado los cortos y he palmado 6000€


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Telefonica nos chiva sobrecompra... y creación de Suelo...
> 
> Dejemos el guano para 2011...



Aclárate ¿sobrecompra o sobreventa? ¿suelo o techo? algo de lo que has dicho no cuadra.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Telefonica nos chiva sobrecompra... y creación de Suelo...
> 
> Dejemos el guano para 2011...



Es la cruz de ser burbujista.... sabes que va a petar, pero no el cuándo y tratas desesperadamente de posicionarte corto a la mínima para no perderte el guano, cuando, en realidad, los indicadores siguen señalando alzas.

Por eso no hay que obsesionarse ni aguantar posiciones perdedoras más allá de lo razonable. Yo sí creo que este año veremos guano, pero igualmente comprendo que ahora mismo nada indica que vaya a ser inminente y todavía podría quedar un buen trecho por recorrer. Buscando posibles puntos de giro en el mercado alcista yanki me sale como un buen candidato finales-de-abril/ principios-de-mayo, pero eso es anticiparse. Por el momento seguimos pepones.


----------



## no_loko (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estoy puliendo una cartera Yanki... en plan buy&hold for a long time.. ya que me voy a tomar unas vacaciones bolseras que he cerrado los cortos y he palmado 6000€



NO-LOKO!!El IBEX está deshauciado!!. Hay que aguantar. :vomito: Se va a ir a la mierda mas pronto que tarde, ya verás....:baba:

A mi me están dando bien con las CRI y en menor medida ITX.

Saludos,


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aclárate ¿sobrecompra o sobreventa? ¿suelo o techo? algo de lo que has dicho no cuadra.



Cuando los valores del Ibex están alcistas por beta, y TEF no copia a Ibex, indica que están sobrecomprados, cuando tef está muy plana, crea soportes.

A ver si te voy a tener que cobrar...


----------



## ghkghk (6 Abr 2010)

Sinceramente, os llevo leyendo prácticamente a diario desde hace un año y sí he constatado que pecáis muchos de un "wishful thinking" negativo. Muchos ven guano tras cada esquina, en cada pequeño bajoncito del mercado. Hace bastantes meses recomendé en no sé qué hilo comprar Bayer y e.on como posible medida anticorralito y varios, entre ellos Tonuel, me trataron poco menos que de loco por comprar algo que se iba al infiernos. 

Pues bien, si hubiese seguido mi recomendación ahora sería unos miles de euros más rico y además sin temor a corralitos hispanistanís. Con todo este sólo quiero decir que intentemos no remar contra el viento sólo por nuestros deseos de purga del sistema. Mejor seguir las indicaciones del mercado que es, y aún le quedan semanas/meses, alcista.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> NO-LOKO!!El IBEX está deshauciado!!. Hay que aguantar. :vomito: Se va a ir a la mierda mas pronto que tarde, ya verás....:baba:
> 
> A mi me están dando bien con las CRI y en menor medida ITX.
> 
> Saludos,



Quiero comprar y olvidar, le estoy pillando mucho asco a esto, en cuanto recupere la pasta cierro las cuentas y no quiero saber nada de la bolsa nunca mas.

Me paso al bando de rico heredero.


----------



## no_loko (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Quiero comprar y olvidar, le estoy pillando mucho asco a esto, en cuanto recupere la pasta cierro las cuentas y no quiero saber nada de la bolsa nunca mas.
> 
> Me paso al bando de rico heredero.



Eso no te lo crees ni tu...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Ya tengo configurada al cartera, la hago pública:


CZZ VALE DPTR MPEL NVAX SNSS NVAX

Compro y no miro nada hasta finales de abril.

En teoría es "defensiva" materias primas, casinos y farmacias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Eso no te lo crees ni tu...



No es que me lo crea, es que es lo que es.

Muchas horas y mucha pasta perdida, prefiero gastarme el dinero en otras cosas.

Está bastante claro que de esto no puedo vivir...


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2010)

Luca, no me gusta tener +4 valores en cartera, AGEN no me gusta, tienen previsto sacar nuevas accs, algo parecido a XOMA, que por cierto vaya put.... tendrías que haberlas dejado crecer. XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, no me gusta tener +4 valores en cartera, AGEN no me gusta, tienen previsto sacar nuevas accs, algo parecido a XOMA, que por cierto vaya put.... tendrías que haberlas dejado crecer. XD



Bueno nunca se sabe, por lo menos les saqué un buen dinero...


Puedo quitar DPTR y CZZ de la lista, estoy esperando a que corrijan para entrar, si no lo hacen no las compro.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No es que me lo crea, es que es lo que es.
> 
> Muchas horas y mucha pasta perdida, prefiero gastarme el dinero en otras cosas.
> 
> Está bastante claro que de esto no puedo vivir...



Yo creo que de esto puede vivir todo el mundo, pero no es llegar y besar el santo, eso le pasa a muy poca gente, hay que estar mucho tiempo aprendiendo. Gann decía que igual que los médicos y los abogados hacen carreras de 5 años y luego ganan dinero, para invertir en bolsa hay que hacer lo mismo.

Gann se pasó 10 años estudiando y se arruinó 40 veces antes de ganar pasta de verdad.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que de esto puede vivir todo el mundo, pero no es llegar y besar el santo, eso le pasa a muy poca gente, hay que estar mucho tiempo aprendiendo. Gann decía que igual que los médicos y los abogados hacen carreras de 5 años y luego ganan dinero, para invertir en bolsa hay que hacer lo mismo.
> 
> Gann se pasó 10 años estudiando y se arruinó 40 veces antes de ganar pasta de verdad.



Yo me pienso arruinar 0 veces con esto, no me puedo permitir los lujos de Gann, operaré muy pocas veces o ninguna, recupero la pasta y me piro.

Si hubiera seguido esta estrategia con Aria habría ganado bastante más dinero que trabajando este año XDDDD paso de operar....


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sinceramente, os llevo leyendo prácticamente a diario desde hace un año y sí he constatado que pecáis muchos de un "wishful thinking" negativo. Muchos ven guano tras cada esquina, en cada pequeño bajoncito del mercado. Hace bastantes meses recomendé en no sé qué hilo comprar Bayer y e.on como posible medida anticorralito y varios, entre ellos Tonuel, me trataron poco menos que de loco por comprar algo que se iba al infiernos.





La crisis todavia no ha empezado... :no:



yalodeciayo y tal... pues usted mismo... como si lo quiere invertir todo en huertos solares...









ghkghk dijo:


> Pues bien, si hubiese seguido mi recomendación ahora sería unos miles de euros más rico y además sin temor a corralitos hispanistanís. Con todo este sólo quiero decir que intentemos no remar contra el viento sólo por nuestros deseos de purga del sistema. Mejor seguir las indicaciones del mercado que es, y aún le quedan semanas/meses, alcista.







Saludos :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> La crisis todavia no ha empezado... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los huertos solares van parriba inocho:


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2010)

Aquí solo hay que tener paciencia y llegar a completar el objetivo, ARIAD 100% desde 1.8USD en solo 7 meses.

y esa es la q +cabreos nos ha dado.... SOXM - FACT - hay oportunidades.... NVAX


----------



## ghkghk (6 Abr 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> La crisis todavia no ha empezado... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Líbreme Dios de convertirme en el Kierevelos del hilo, pero si desde hace tiempo se ve que el pronóstico era alcista con relativa certeza, no dejemos que nuestras ansias de caídas nos nublen. Y menos cuando nuestro dinero está por medio.


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los huertos solares van parriba inocho:




Me ha pillado reeditando y puliendo el mensaje... WTF... :ouch:



Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2010)

CTIC, se llevará un lugar en el HALL OF SCAM

PR-USA.net - Cell Therapeutics, Inc. Announces Institutional Investors Purchase $20 Million of Preferred Stock an

616 MILLONES DE ACCS.

XD


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Líbreme Dios de convertirme en el Kierevelos del hilo, pero si desde hace tiempo se ve que el pronóstico era alcista con relativa certeza, no dejemos que nuestras ansias de caídas nos nublen. Y menos cuando nuestro dinero está por medio.



Creo que nadie habla estos días de un guano profundo para ya mismo, pero si se ven muchas señales de sobrecompra y de una pequeña 'burbuja' en las bolsas que se tendrá que corregir más tarde o temprano, aunque sea poco.

Ya he dicho varias veces aquí y en otros sitios conocidos que hasta mayo no espero ningún derrumbe, y cuando llegue mayo ya veremos como pinta la cosa, pero desde luego pasará algo.


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

ESTADISTICA PARA LOS VALORES DEL EUROSTOXX

Periodo de 06-04-2010 a 06-05-2010

OC: +9.60% ACA.PA VV: +6.79% +6.09 años CC: +0.25% GG: -0.05% HL: +2.36% D: +9.07%
OC: +3.03% AGN.AS VV: +15.56% +17.0 años CC: +0.26% GG: +0.16% HL: +2.16% D: +25.85%
OC: +5.52% AI.PA VV: +10.54% +17.0 años CC: +0.02% GG: -0.14% HL: +1.74% D: +336.40%
OC: +5.83% ALO.PA VV: +20.28% +8.06 años CC: +0.32% GG: +0.13% HL: +3.33% D: +23.58%
OC: +3.20% ALV.DE VV: +6.03% +9.41 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.06% HL: +2.56% D: +37.52%
OC: +7.96% BAS.DE VV: +7.93% +9.41 años CC: +0.17% GG: -0.07% HL: +2.34% D: +39.27%
OC: +1.62% BN.PA VV: +15.05% +9.96 años CC: +0.09% GG: +0.04% HL: +2.02% D: +54.09%
OC: +5.92% BNP.PA VV: +9.07% +11.32 años CC: +0.12% GG: -0.06% HL: +2.40% D: +61.89%
OC: +3.47% CA.PA VV: +24.74% +17.06 años CC: +0.05% GG: -0.05% HL: +1.87% D: +172.26%
OC: -0.76% CS.PA VV: +10.33% +9.35 años CC: +0.17% GG: +0.19% HL: +2.55% D: +52.29%
OC: +2.19% DAI.DE VV: +5.35% +9.41 años CC: +0.12% GG: +0.05% HL: +2.49% D: +69.70%
OC: +3.60% DB1.DE VV: +24.15% +6.74 años CC: +0.24% GG: +0.12% HL: +2.24% D: +23.58%
OC: +5.86% DBK.DE VV: +6.94% +9.41 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.08% HL: +2.36% D: +23.60%
OC: +4.38% DG.PA VV: +31.64% +12.0 años CC: +0.13% GG: +1.09% HL: +2.16% D: +57.31%
OC: -2.66% DTE.DE VV: +8.69% +9.35 años CC: -0.04% GG: +0.04% HL: +2.71% D: 0.0%
OC: +2.17% ENEL.MI VV: +3.97% +7.38 años CC: +0.10% GG: +0.03% HL: +1.59% D: +28.31%
OC: +2.94% ENI.MI VV: +7.47% +9.93 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.10% HL: +1.88% D: +29.39%
OC: +6.02% EOAN.DE VV: +7.52% +9.41 años CC: +0.17% GG: -0.02% HL: +2.11% D: +51.94%
OC: -1.92% FORB.BR VV: +27.21% +13.80 años CC: +0.03% GG: +0.09% HL: +1.83% D: +263.84%
OC: +2.08% FP.PA VV: +6.98% +12.0 años CC: +0.14% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.04%  D: +46.84%
OC: -4.01% FTE.PA VV: +8.10% +8.70 años CC: -0.10% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.86% D: 0.0%
OC: -0.19% G.MI VV: +5.73% +15.83 años CC: +0.11% GG: +0.11% HL: +1.63% D: +108.84%
OC: +5.98% GLE.PA VV: +10.86% +12.0 años CC: +0.18% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.51% D: +41.27%
OC: +5.49% GSZ.PA VV: +6.32% +6.12 años CC: +0.17% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.09% D: +20.14%
OC: +4.79% ING.AS VV: +8.08% +13.19 años CC: +0.24% GG: +0.09% HL: +2.11% D: +30.75%
OC: +5.52% ISP.MI VV: +16.17% +7.38 años CC: +0.15% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.29% D: +45.96%
OC: +5.66% MC.PA VV: +9.92% +13.87 años CC: +0.22% GG: +0.05% HL: +2.20% D: +32.40%
OC: -0.42% MT.AS VV: +11.37% +4.22 años CC: +0.03% GG: +0.05% HL: +3.05% D: +55.04%
OC: +3.24% MUV2.DE VV: +7.10% +9.35 años CC: +0.10% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.49% D: +77.38%
OC: +1.40% OR.PA VV: +10.42% +9.35 años CC: +0.13% GG: +0.09% HL: +2.29% D: +103.89%
OC: +3.64% PHIA.AS VV: +20.55% +17.12 años CC: +0.19% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.28% D: +40.61%
OC: +8.18% RNO.PA VV: +11.62% +11.19 años CC: +0.30% GG: +0.04% HL: +3.07% D: +34.35%
OC: +1.10% RWE.DE VV: +6.31% +9.41 años CC: +0.01% GG: -0.01% HL: +2.17% D: +378.68%
OC: -0.06% SAN.PA VV: +11.54% +9.35 años CC: +0.15% GG: +0.15% HL: +2.43% D: +22.80%
OC: +5.62% SAP.DE VV: +11.59% +9.41 años CC: +0.36% GG: +0.18% HL: +2.91% D: +19.49%
OC: +1.44% SGO.PA VV: +9.39% +9.96 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.18% HL: +2.75% D: +42.37%
OC: +4.02% SIE.DE VV: +8.51% +9.41 años CC: +0.27% GG: +0.14% HL: +2.46% D: +26.71%
OC: +11.38% SU.PA VV: +17.29% +17.06 años CC: +0.15% GG: -0.19% HL: +2.42% D: +94.45%
OC: -2.39% TIT.MI VV: +4443.07% +15.93 años CC: +0.01% GG: +0.09% HL: +2.39% D: +428.82%
OC: +4.32% UCG.MI VV: +8.42% +14.41 años CC: +0.21% GG: +0.07% HL: +2.06% D: +35.18%
OC: +1.32% UNA.AS VV: +12.68% +17.12 años CC: +0.05% GG: 0.00% HL: +1.46% D: +102.91%
OC: -1.07% VIV.PA VV: +9.24% +6.74 años CC: 0.00% GG: +0.03% HL: +2.25% D: 0.0%
OC: +3.29% VOW.DE VV: +6.78% +9.41 años CC: +0.10% GG: 0.00% HL: +2.57% D: +53.45%


Leyenda:

OC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de apertura a cierre.
VV: Media porcentual de subida/bajada del volumen.
Años: Media de años analizados estadísticamente durante el período estudiado.
CC: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de cierre a cierre.
GG: Media porcentual de subida/bajada de gap de apertura.
HL: Media porcentual de diferencia entre máximo y mínimo (volatilidad).
D: Índice porcentual de fiabilidad de la estadística, es decir, si hay mucha variación entre años o hay poca (este índice aun está por pulir un poco, pero al menos dice la verdad), cuanto mayor más fiable, cuanto menor, menos fiable.

Calendario:

Lunes - Ibex
Martes - Stoxx
Miercoles - MC
Jueves - Dow
Viernes - Nasdaq
Sábado - Indices
Domingo - Bios


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2010)

Por cierto... quien quiera iPADS... 

Me los quitan de las manos......


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

En la estadística que acabo de poner faltan Bayer y Nokia, pero el Yahoo Finance no tiene los tickers exactos con los mismo precios que aparecen en los CFDs de Interdin, así que estos dos valores no los sigo. Lo siento.

edito: el factor de fiabilidad no salía bien, lo he corregido.
edito2: evidentemente hay valores españoles en el eurostoxx que hoy no pongo porque ya los puse ayer.


----------



## tonuel (6 Abr 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Por cierto... quien quiera iPADS...
> 
> Me los quitan de las manos......




Menudo matraco... ::



mejor el iphone... 


Saludos ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Abr 2010)

alguien me puede decir como viene el PM en los USA?


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien me puede decir como viene el PM en los USA?



Rojillo pálido.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 Abr 2010)

Hay una cena en Madrid para el 16 de Abril. Quienes tengais intención de ir, hacerlo saber, para intentar tener más o menos los números cuanto antes...

Saludos!


----------



## debianita (6 Abr 2010)

Buenas, estoy de curro hasta la orejas y no puedo seguir el mercado como me gustaria. Para saciar el mono he abierto unos cortitos, poca cosa, de momento van viento en popa.

Luca, has cerrado las mamachichos, no? Menuda palmada, yo palme fuerte, pero ni punto de comparacion con ustec, no juego tan fuerte. Animos, no abandones, estudia duro y mejora tus sistemas. Ten a mano lereles y el boton rojo para cuando venga el deseado gran guano. Entonces les meteremos fuerte a las mamachichos y otros chicharros.

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (6 Abr 2010)

El Mercado Alternativo Bursátil suspendió el martes la cotización de las acciones de Zinkia Entertainment SA (ZNK.MC) por motivos administrativos, explicó una portavoz de la compañía. 

Zinkia cotiza en el MAB, de Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME.MC), desde el pasado mes de julio. 

El MAB no dijo a qué hora se levantará la suspensión de las acciones de la productora de contenidos de entretenimiento. 

Las acciones de Zinkia cotizaron por última vez a EUR2,00.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien me puede decir como viene el PM en los USA?



EL PM lo ves en google finance pero todavía no ha empezado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hay una cena en Madrid para el 16 de Abril. Quienes tengais intención de ir, hacerlo saber, para intentar tener más o menos los números cuanto antes...
> 
> Saludos!



Si es en caritas si voy


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 Abr 2010)

TEF sigue avisando...


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Abr 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Mix, si puedo, me gustaría ir en Junio a la charla de Madrid, quizás se pudiera organizar algo para esa fecha, para esta me es imposible.

Luca, me parece que el pre de las acciones comienza más tarde, pero los futuros, cotizan desde muy temprano.

Un saludo

A TEF, le están dando duro, antes con lo de Venezuela, ahora con nuestros amigos los British.


----------



## rosonero (6 Abr 2010)

destr0!!!! andas por ahí !!!!!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Abr 2010)

Ojito a los griegos que nos pueden echar un cable...

Su financiación está subiendo y subiendo... jur jur


----------



## alvarojc (6 Abr 2010)

buenos dias!!!
pues hasta ahora no he podido tener un ojo puesto aqui, pero parece que no me he perdido mucho.

voy a ponerme al dia de lo que habeis estado haciendo y a mirar a donde meterle algo de caña al SAN, si para arriba o para abajo, que con la apertura de los gringos deberia de haber algo de movimiento..... que los amantes de los intradias tambien tenemos derecho a ganarnos el pan (o perderlo estrepitosamente :


----------



## Mulder (6 Abr 2010)

Parece que el Stoxx está cerrando su gap con gran pesadez guanística, ya veremos que viene luego.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Abr 2010)

mega leche del San en Usa casi un 3% negativo en el PM? afectará a Spain?

edito: + de un 3%


----------



## Wataru_ (6 Abr 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mega leche del San en Usa casi un 3% negativo en el PM? afectará a Spain?
> 
> edito: + de un 3%



No todo, ten en cuenta que cerró la cotización en USA con un euro/dolar a más de 1.35... y ahora anda por 1.33. Eso cuenta mucho.

Pecata estará feliz de la vida... jaja


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> No todo, ten en cuenta que cerró la cotización en USA con un euro/dolar a más de 1.35... y ahora anda por 1.33. Eso cuenta mucho.
> 
> Pecata estará feliz de la vida... jaja



*EUR/USD= 1,337 (14:40 h.)*

¿Me llamaban?


----------



## calopez (6 Abr 2010)

Cierro el tema y continuamos en Abril, que se nos ha pasado...


----------

